# *The Stylish Dressy/Sutton Tote Club*



## piperhallie

With all the buzz from the new release of the Michael Kors saffiano Dressy Jet Set Travel/Sutton Tote, I thought I'd start a clubhouse where we can post pics of all the bedford, large/medium saffiano dressys.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Hi! I can join this club! I got her today and I love it. Medium Black Sutton Saffiano


----------



## jojon21

Gorgeous bags, ladies! I hope to join this Club soon!  Question, do you keep the side snaps open or closed?


----------



## September24

Love these!


----------



## janiesea3

WANT ONE!!!! Now! Your bags are gorgeous!


----------



## piperhallie

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Hi! I can join this club! I got her today and I love it. Medium Black Sutton Saffiano
> View attachment 2485240
> 
> View attachment 2485241
> 
> View attachment 2485242
> 
> View attachment 2485243




Love the black!! Congrats.


----------



## piperhallie

jojon21 said:


> Gorgeous bags, ladies! I hope to join this Club soon!  Question, do you keep the side snaps open or closed?




I leave mine open to make it more of an open tote.


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> WANT ONE!!!! Now! Your bags are gorgeous!




GET ONE so your Graysons have a friend!


----------



## AuntJulie

Oh I love that bag!  I'm getting one!  Trying to decide color!


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> GET ONE so your Graysons have a friend!




My Grayson's will have many friends lol


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> My Grayson's will have many friends lol




LOL I know they do!


----------



## VajstaGurly

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Hi! I can join this club! I got her today and I love it. Medium Black Sutton Saffiano
> View attachment 2485240
> 
> View attachment 2485241
> 
> View attachment 2485242
> 
> View attachment 2485243


Is this the black one ?


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

piperhallie said:


> Love the black!! Congrats.



Thank you!!!  

I can't wait to see more pictures in this thread!


----------



## msmsytique

Here is my newest Dressy in summer time blue and my pearl grey soft leather Dressy (MEDIUM size)


----------



## msmsytique

jojon21 said:


> Gorgeous bags, ladies! I hope to join this Club soon!  Question, do you keep the side snaps open or closed?




I like mine open as well, to me it just looks better. I love that it snaps but it makes the opening narrower and I like to just reach in and get what I want.



SilviaLovesBags said:


> Hi! I can join this club! I got her today and I love it. Medium Black Sutton Saffiano
> View attachment 2485240
> 
> View attachment 2485241
> 
> View attachment 2485242
> 
> View attachment 2485243





Yay! Congrats on your new bag. Can't go wrong with classic black!


----------



## piperhallie

msmsytique said:


> I like mine open as well, to me it just looks better. I love that it snaps but it makes the opening narrower and I like to just reach in and get what I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Congrats on your new bag. Can't go wrong with classic black!




Yeah me too, it's hard to access your stuff sometimes with all the snaps closed. 

Love your dressys btw!


----------



## msmsytique

piperhallie said:


> Yeah me too, it's hard to access your stuff sometimes with all the snaps closed.
> 
> Love your dressys btw!





Thank you!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

VajstaGurly said:


> Is this the black one ?



Yes it is


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

msmsytique said:


> I like mine open as well, to me it just looks better. I love that it snaps but it makes the opening narrower and I like to just reach in and get what I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Congrats on your new bag. Can't go wrong with classic black!



Thank you!


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> LOL I know they do!




Needa save up for friends and family to buy


----------



## janiesea3

piperhallie said:


> GET ONE so your Graysons have a friend!





Now THAT sounds like a plan!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

designer.deals said:


> Needa save up for friends and family to buy



Is there a friends and family sale coming up? Which dept store? 

I want the Summer Blue...but if there's a sale coming soon, I'll wait.


----------



## designer.deals

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Is there a friends and family sale coming up? Which dept store?
> 
> 
> 
> I want the Summer Blue...but if there's a sale coming soon, I'll wait.




Not sure when usually Macy's has it in April but I'm hoping either bloomingdales , lord and Taylor or belks have it before


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> Not sure when usually Macy's has it in April but I'm hoping either bloomingdales , lord and Taylor or belks have it before



How do you know when they have a friends and family sale?  Do you have to know someone who works there?


----------



## msmsytique

Macy's friends and family is the same time every year. April and November. There are also 2 VIP sales every year and are usually before F&F. I have a Macy's card and usually get the emails.


----------



## Luba87

Here's my pearl gray beauty ))


----------



## JVXOXO

Beautiful Bags!!!  I thought my next purchase would be another E/W Hamilton but this tote is making me reconsider! lol


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> How do you know when they have a friends and family sale?  Do you have to know someone who works there?




No it usually happens the same time each year or I google family and friends discount and gives me last years so I estimate the time frame


----------



## VajstaGurly

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Yes it is


It's beautiful ... Congrats ...


----------



## willyjenny2007

msmsytique said:


> Macy's friends and family is the same time every year. April and November. There are also 2 VIP sales every year and are usually before F&F. I have a Macy's card and usually get the emails.



Macy's or L&T have 4 event in every year,may be L&T will have FF sale on the 1st April because the SA at Macy's said that FF sale event will be start at end of April


----------



## janiesea3

Luba87 said:


> Here's my pearl gray beauty ))


LOVE, LOVE this bag!! Is this Medium or Large?


----------



## amandacoco

say hello to my new baby!! the new black medium dressy tote! i am in loveeeee


----------



## piperhallie

amandacoco said:


> View attachment 2489488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> say hello to my new baby!! the new black medium dressy tote! i am in loveeeee




Lovely!!


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> Lovely!!




 Should I apply for belks credit card to get cheaper item?


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

amandacoco said:


> View attachment 2489488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> say hello to my new baby!! the new black medium dressy tote! i am in loveeeee



Twins! Do you just love this bag! Congrats she is lovely!!


----------



## wand3ring

congrats!
these are lovely ladies!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Great bags love the dressy Bedford and the Sutton.


----------



## lucydee

amandacoco said:


> View attachment 2489488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> say hello to my new baby!! the new black medium dressy tote! i am in loveeeee



Gorgeous Sutton! 
Congrats!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Dressy Bedford


----------



## amandacoco

hello ladies! so after i got my medium dressy tote like literally yesterday.. i loved it but i thought it was a lil on the small size so i decided to just go on nordstroms website to see if the large one came in black and it finally did! before it was just the white, fuschia, and blue. so i went back to nordstroms to return the medium and luckily they had the large one brand new in the back from the shipment today!!! so here she is, the large dressy tote! i am officially in love with it now!


----------



## janiesea3

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Dressy Bedford



GORGEOUS!! I want - is this "fuchsia" or just "pink?"


----------



## janiesea3

amandacoco said:


> View attachment 2490379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello ladies! so after i got my medium dressy tote like literally yesterday.. i loved it but i thought it was a lil on the small size so i decided to just go on nordstroms website to see if the large one came in black and it finally did! before it was just the white, fuschia, and blue. so i went back to nordstroms to return the medium and luckily they had the large one brand new in the back from the shipment today!!! so here she is, the large dressy tote! i am officially in love with it now!



LOVE the large... that's on my "list" of purses!!! I'd need large, too, instead of medium. Congrats!


----------



## piperhallie

amandacoco said:


> View attachment 2490379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello ladies! so after i got my medium dressy tote like literally yesterday.. i loved it but i thought it was a lil on the small size so i decided to just go on nordstroms website to see if the large one came in black and it finally did! before it was just the white, fuschia, and blue. so i went back to nordstroms to return the medium and luckily they had the large one brand new in the back from the shipment today!!! so here she is, the large dressy tote! i am officially in love with it now!




Congrats!


----------



## pringirl

hmm I just ordered a black dressy in medium. seems tt it's not tt much smaller than large? From nordstrom, medium measures 12.5"W x 9"H x 4"D and large measures 14"W x 10"H x 5"D..


----------



## amandacoco

pringirl said:


> hmm I just ordered a black dressy in medium. seems tt it's not tt much smaller than large? From nordstrom, medium measures 12.5"W x 9"H x 4"D and large measures 14"W x 10"H x 5"D..




i dont understand your measage with the extra tt's in your post but the difference between both sizes was a big difference to me considering i bought the medium first but it was small for me considering im 5'5, average build around 140lbs. it looks better on a petite and short lady and im not close to that lol. i exchanged it for the bigger size and im super happy with the larger black size!


----------



## designer.deals

amandacoco said:


> i dont understand your measage with the extra tt's in your post but the difference between both sizes was a big difference to me considering i bought the medium first but it was small for me considering im 5'5, average build around 140lbs. it looks better on a petite and short lady and im not close to that lol. i exchanged it for the bigger size and im super happy with the larger black size!




I agree with u on that. I tried the medium and it was too small I'm use to using the large selma


----------



## jayohwhy

I picked up my medium black dressy Sutton today and I'm so glad I did. It's so useful and yet stylish!


----------



## pringirl

amandacoco said:


> i dont understand your measage with the extra tt's in your post but the difference between both sizes was a big difference to me considering i bought the medium first but it was small for me considering im 5'5, average build around 140lbs. it looks better on a petite and short lady and im not close to that lol. i exchanged it for the bigger size and im super happy with the larger black size!



tt = "that"

Thanks for your reply.. I hope the medium looks ok on me.. I'm shorter at 5'2 but not petite..


----------



## jayohwhy

How do you guys organize your things inside your Sutton?


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> I agree with u on that. I tried the medium and it was too small I'm use to using the large selma



Good to know. I was wondering about that. I've bought too many bags recently, but I plan on getting something in the summer blue in the next couple of months and I am used to the large Selma now when I at first thought it might be too big. 

I got the medium red Selma and its too small!  If I get the large dressy, I will go big or go home!  Lol


----------



## Luba87

janiesea3 said:


> LOVE, LOVE this bag!! Is this Medium or Large?



TBH I'm not sure! It's the outlet version and it doesn't say what size. Here's a pic with it crossbody so you get an idea.


----------



## Tash24

I have a black sutton coming to me on Thursday.. Can't wait  it's my first ever Michael Kors bag  it was love at first sight


----------



## Selyn

Is there a large one for this particular bag? I went to mk store and all ive seen is a medium one.


----------



## piperhallie

Selyn said:


> Is there a large one for this particular bag? I went to mk store and all ive seen is a medium one.



The large versions are at Macys & Nordstroms.


----------



## pringirl

hope the comparison helps for pp who aren't familiar with dressy/Sutton yet..

I just received my medium sutton from neiman marcus. Will post pics later.


----------



## AuntJulie

Thanks Pringirl!  Now I need to see it side by side with a large Selma. Lol


----------



## pringirl

Here's my medium dressy in black. I am able to put in an A4 book/ipad2. A4 fits snugly with the side buttons open.


----------



## Catva

Just ordered the Dressy in black in LARGE! I haven't seen the dressy here in Scandinavia yet, so I ordered from Nordstrom  Cant wait


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

pringirl said:


> Here's my medium dressy in black. I am able to put in an A4 book/ipad2. A4 fits snugly with the side buttons open.



 Lovely, Thanks for sharing. Love this bag!


----------



## Selyn

piperhallie said:


> The large versions are at Macys & Nordstroms.



Thanks for letting me know. We dont have macys and nordstrom here in canada and if i orderes it online it will cost me twice the price.


----------



## amandacoco

Catva said:


> Just ordered the Dressy in black in LARGE! I haven't seen the dressy here in Scandinavia yet, so I ordered from Nordstrom  Cant wait




youre gonna love it! i have large and in black. its amazing!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Love this bag. Now that they have large it will work for me. I love all the colors. Really love the Fuschia but have a credit at Macy's and they only have black and luggage so I'm thinking luggage.


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> Love this bag. Now that they have large it will work for me. I love all the colors. Really love the Fuschia but have a credit at Macy's and they only have black and luggage so I'm thinking luggage.




I have those 2 colors already so I was thinking sapphire & summer blue


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> I have those 2 colors already so I was thinking sapphire & summer blue




Get the sapphire!! I saw it at the MK boutique and it's TDF.


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> Get the sapphire!! I saw it at the MK boutique and it's TDF.




I did too but I need large. Medium is small on me


----------



## fieldsinspring

Those would both be great. I would go for the sapphire  




designer.deals said:


> I have those 2 colors already so I was thinking sapphire & summer blue


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> Those would both be great. I would go for the sapphire




Gotta wait for Bloomingdales sales lol


----------



## msmsytique

designer.deals said:


> I have those 2 colors already so I was thinking sapphire & summer blue


I love my summer blue, I was thinking I would get the sapphire as well but when I saw it in the MK store yesterday It didn't thrill me...the sapphire color was almost Navy to me. I think the luggage is gorgeous.


----------



## strawberri3

totally in love with the bag!!
does anyone have the dimensions of the medium size?


----------



## strawberri3

oops just found it on an earlier page! sorry!


----------



## strawberri3

do you guys think that there will be a smaller version of the sutton coming out in the near future?


----------



## jayohwhy

I realized that I was overfilling my medium and exchanged it for the large today.


----------



## piperhallie

jayohwhy said:


> I realized that I was overfilling my medium and exchanged it for the large today.




I think the large is the perfect size.


----------



## pringirl

hmmm i felt that the straps are giving the leather parts where the hooks are attached to a bit too much tugging. Does anyone feel the same way?

Sooooooo..... for preventive measures,  I decided to attach the straps to the short handles. I now use the 1 of hooks for my retractable key strap and the other for my car key.


----------



## jayohwhy

pringirl said:


> hmmm i felt that the straps are giving the leather parts where the hooks are attached to a bit too much tugging. Does anyone feel the same way?
> 
> Sooooooo..... for preventive measures,  I decided to attach the straps to the short handles. I now use the 1 of hooks for my retractable key strap and the other for my car key.



I love this idea! does the purse hang "funny" though, with it hooked there? what do the handles do?


----------



## jayohwhy

piperhallie said:


> I think the large is the perfect size.



I totally agree! the purse seems happier than my medium did, with all my stuff.


----------



## VajstaGurly

msmsytique said:


> Here is my newest Dressy in summer time blue and my pearl grey soft leather Dressy (MEDIUM size)



I'm thinking about getting the same bag. How do you like it ? What do you wear with it ? Just curious ...


----------



## pringirl

jayohwhy said:


> I love this idea! does the purse hang "funny" though, with it hooked there? what do the handles do?



The bag hangs fine, and the handles stay down when I carry it with the long strap.

Now I don't have to worry abt the straps tearing the interior apart!


----------



## tempurabits

does anyone know if a macbook air can fit into the medium one? maybe with buttons opened? :


----------



## jayohwhy

tempurabits said:


> does anyone know if a macbook air can fit into the medium one? maybe with buttons opened? :



how many inches?


----------



## annie33334

tempurabits said:


> does anyone know if a macbook air can fit into the medium one? maybe with buttons opened? :



I always look for bags that can fit my 11" MacBook Air. It's my test of a great bag.  

The dimensions on the medium tote (from the MK website) are 13"H x 9"W x 5"D. 

My MBA fits great in a large Selma, whose dimensions are 10 x 13 x 6. 

My guess is that the 11" Air would fit nicely in the Sutton tote, but it would need to stand on end. The 13" likely would be a tight squeeze. 

MBA 11" = 11.8 x 7.56 inches
MBA 13" = 12.8 x 8.94 inches


----------



## pringirl

I just measured my medium dressy ydy n it's more like 12"W x 8.75"H x 4"D. Think it's better for u to go large if u r getting dressy for your MBA.


----------



## AuntJulie

I'm still looking for a bag that will hold 11" x 17" drawings.


----------



## pringirl

AuntJulie said:


> I'm still looking for a bag that will hold 11" x 17" drawings.



how abt the jet set travel tote?


----------



## AuntJulie

pringirl said:


> how abt the jet set travel tote?



I looked at that one but I'm not sure of the internal dimensions. I also put my drawings in a folder which makes them a little bigger.


----------



## tempurabits

annie33334 said:


> I always look for bags that can fit my 11" MacBook Air. It's my test of a great bag.
> 
> The dimensions on the medium tote (from the MK website) are 13"H x 9"W x 5"D.
> 
> My MBA fits great in a large Selma, whose dimensions are 10 x 13 x 6.
> 
> My guess is that the 11" Air would fit nicely in the Sutton tote, but it would need to stand on end. The 13" likely would be a tight squeeze.
> 
> MBA 11" = 11.8 x 7.56 inches
> MBA 13" = 12.8 x 8.94 inches


Yea i have a 13 inch MBA  i wonder if its possible to put it inside the medium 

i feel like the medium looks better with the shoulder strap.
the large looks better on my arms as a satchel but it looks really big with the shoulder strap on me 
(I'm 5'2 and 110lbs) ugh this is such a dilemma


----------



## pringirl

tempurabits said:


> Yea i have a 13 inch MBA  i wonder if its possible to put it inside the medium
> 
> i feel like the medium looks better with the shoulder strap.
> the large looks better on my arms as a satchel but it looks really big with the shoulder strap on me
> (I'm 5'2 and 110lbs) ugh this is such a dilemma



if u need to carry your MBA u should get large dressy..


----------



## pringirl

AuntJulie said:


> I looked at that one but I'm not sure of the internal dimensions. I also put my drawings in a folder which makes them a little bigger.



if I'm not wrong there is a large size for the travel tote..


----------



## tempurabits

Selyn said:


> Thanks for letting me know. We dont have macys and nordstrom here in canada and if i orderes it online it will cost me twice the price.




I saw the large at holts for 378 !


----------



## AuntJulie

pringirl said:


> if I'm not wrong there is a large size for the travel tote..



Really?  Can you tell me the exact name so I can look?


----------



## pringirl

AuntJulie said:


> Really?  Can you tell me the exact name so I can look?



I think it's " Jet Set Macbook Travel Tote". The dimensions read: 11 1/2"H x 17 1/2"W x 6"D


----------



## pringirl

my lil dressy sitting quietly with me in office


----------



## VajstaGurly

pringirl said:


> my lil dressy sitting quietly with me in office



She is so pretty...


----------



## designer.deals

pringirl said:


> my lil dressy sitting quietly with me in office




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## pringirl

VajstaGurly said:


> She is so pretty...





designer.deals said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thank U~~

Wonder if anyone bot the dressy in sapphire Blue?? Would love to see some pics!


----------



## Catva

Just got the Dressy in large, and my MacBook Pro 13 fits perfectly inside it!  I wouldn't believe it would fit in a medium tho


----------



## AuntJulie

pringirl said:


> my lil dressy sitting quietly with me in office



Your desk is neater than mine!  Lol I had to lock mine away too since my debit card was stolen at work. The thief managed to get $1000 out of my account in less than 2 hours.


----------



## AuntJulie

Catva said:


> Just got the Dressy in large, and my MacBook Pro 13 fits perfectly inside it!  I wouldn't believe it would fit in a medium tho



Did you pay full price?


----------



## Catva

AuntJulie said:


> Did you pay full price?


Yes, I ordered from Nordstrom, the total came at around 545 dollars, but that's still cheaper than what Michael Kors usually costs here in Norway, so im happy!


----------



## pringirl

AuntJulie said:


> Your desk is neater than mine!  Lol I had to lock mine away too since my debit card was stolen at work. The thief managed to get $1000 out of my account in less than 2 hours.




geez I never bothered to lock my bag in office.. Did u manage to get your card n money back? There should b cctv.. 





Catva said:


> Yes, I ordered from Nordstrom, the total came at around 545 dollars, but that's still cheaper than what Michael Kors usually costs here in Norway, so im happy!



yeah for 13" MBP definitely should get large dressy. too bad neiman marcus doesn't have the large in their stock. They offer free shipping..


----------



## AuntJulie

pringirl said:


> geez I never bothered to lock my bag in office.. Did u manage to get your card n money back? There should b cctv..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah for 13" MBP definitely should get large dressy. too bad neiman marcus doesn't have the large in their stock. They offer free shipping..



I got most of it back. I lost $100 cash and it took about 12 days to get my $1000 back. He used my debit card at CVS to buy Visa gold cards which are non-traceable. 

Everyone, especially the police, told me to let it go and forget about it...if the thief was ever caught, most likely there would be a plea deal with no jail time. 

Well they finally actually caught him. He was a sex offender and several outstanding pending fraud charges already. By the time the 5 police agencies in my surrounding area were done with him, he racked up 52 felony fraud charges and his bail was set to 200K. 

Last month his lawyer tried to get a reduction in bail and she saw all the victims at the hearing, and she withdrew her plea. 

When they caught him, he hid under a house and had to be taken by force. I'm hoping K9 assisted in that endeavor. Mostly, I hope he never gets out. 

Very disturbing to know that someone got behind 2 layers of security and went in my cube, in my cabinet, and in my purse. I always worry now that if it happens again, they'll take the MK purse too. 

My Hamilton doesn't fit in my cabinet, so I always worry that it will be stolen. I hide it under my desk, but it's not secure.


----------



## LVOEbear

I was talking to the SA at michael kors south coast yesterday and she said that their spring floor set will be March 3rd but they will start getting stuff this week. I showed her the picture of the grey dressy and she said it's possible that it's coming out this next floor set. I really really hope so. I want that bag &#128541;


----------



## designer.deals

LVOEbear said:


> I was talking to the SA at michael kors south coast yesterday and she said that their spring floor set will be March 3rd but they will start getting stuff this week. I showed her the picture of the grey dressy and she said it's possible that it's coming out this next floor set. I really really hope so. I want that bag &#128541;




Really!! I hope they make more colors


----------



## piperhallie

AuntJulie said:


> I got most of it back. I lost $100 cash and it took about 12 days to get my $1000 back. He used my debit card at CVS to buy Visa gold cards which are non-traceable.
> 
> Everyone, especially the police, told me to let it go and forget about it...if the thief was ever caught, most likely there would be a plea deal with no jail time.
> 
> Well they finally actually caught him. He was a sex offender and several outstanding pending fraud charges already. By the time the 5 police agencies in my surrounding area were done with him, he racked up 52 felony fraud charges and his bail was set to 200K.
> 
> Last month his lawyer tried to get a reduction in bail and she saw all the victims at the hearing, and she withdrew her plea.
> 
> When they caught him, he hid under a house and had to be taken by force. I'm hoping K9 assisted in that endeavor. Mostly, I hope he never gets out.
> 
> Very disturbing to know that someone got behind 2 layers of security and went in my cube, in my cabinet, and in my purse. I always worry now that if it happens again, they'll take the MK purse too.
> 
> My Hamilton doesn't fit in my cabinet, so I always worry that it will be stolen. I hide it under my desk, but it's not secure.



Um whoa scary! We have pretty tight security at my work and I don't hide/lock my bags up in my office either.. guess you never know. Glad they caught the guy!


----------



## AuntJulie

piperhallie said:


> Um whoa scary! We have pretty tight security at my work and I don't hide/lock my bags up in my office either.. guess you never know. Glad they caught the guy!



I should have known better. I was told they have had thefts before.  He stole another woman's card the same day he stole mine and three weeks later he came back and stole from another woman and one of the company credit cards in addition to 7 victims from the building directly behind us.

I think it has to be a theft ring. There is a lady who wears scrubs into the hospitals and gets in offices and steals the doctor's and nurses' credit cards too. It's crazy.


----------



## pringirl

I always thot it seems so easy for pp to walk in innocently into offices!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Fuschia has arrived! What do you guys think?!


----------



## VajstaGurly

fieldsinspring said:


> Fuschia has arrived! What do you guys think?!
> View attachment 2520969
> 
> View attachment 2520970
> View attachment 2520972



It's gorgeous is it the large ?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Yes. Large, from Nordstrom.  It just got here. I love a lot of the bag but I'm not 100% certain if I love it more than the Hamilton or Selma.. I need purse therapy. &#128558;




VajstaGurly said:


> It's gorgeous is it the large ?


----------



## janiesea3

fieldsinspring said:


> Yes. Large, from Nordstrom.  It just got here. I love a lot of the bag but I'm not 100% certain if I love it more than the Hamilton or Selma.. I need purse therapy. &#128558;





What are you doubting about it? What's causing the question? It's gorgeous by the way!'


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you! I'm mainly doubting the square shape and the snaps on the side, as well as the flap at the top that get in the way and pops out. It's a beautiful bag though!! 



janiesea3 said:


> What are you doubting about it? What's causing the question? It's gorgeous by the way!'


----------



## keishapie1973

fieldsinspring said:


> Fuschia has arrived! What do you guys think?!
> View attachment 2520969
> 
> View attachment 2520970
> View attachment 2520972



I love it!!! I think it's next on my list.  I like variety in my collection. If you already have a Hamilton or Selma, then definitely keep the Dressy.....


----------



## VajstaGurly

tauketula said:


> i love it!!! I think it's next on my list.  I like variety in my collection. If you already have a hamilton or selma, then definitely keep the dressy.....



+1


----------



## pringirl

Keep it! The 2 zip compartments are great for organisation.


----------



## jojon21

Keep it! It's gorgeous!


----------



## janiesea3

fieldsinspring said:


> Fuschia has arrived! What do you guys think?!
> View attachment 2520969
> 
> View attachment 2520970
> View attachment 2520972


Well, I LOVE it & how it looks on your arm! Now I wonder if I need to go ahead & get one w/that Macy's code instead of worrying about another Hamilton!! How big is the opened up section in the middle? Big as a Selma or smaller, ya think?


----------



## AuntJulie

fieldsinspring said:


> Fuschia has arrived! What do you guys think?!
> View attachment 2520969
> 
> View attachment 2520970
> View attachment 2520972



It is gorgeous but the Hamilton is the best!


----------



## missaudrie

Just ordered the large in luggage! Take advantage of the 25% off Macys is offering right now ladies!


----------



## pringirl

AuntJulie said:


> It is gorgeous but the Hamilton is the best!



Hey Julie why so? I'm interested to get hamilton next n would like to hear opinions


----------



## fieldsinspring

VajstaGurly said:


> +1





pringirl said:


> Keep it! The 2 zip compartments are great for organisation.





jojon21 said:


> Keep it! It's gorgeous!



Thank you! 



janiesea3 said:


> Well, I LOVE it & how it looks on your arm! Now I wonder if I need to go ahead & get one w/that Macy's code instead of worrying about another Hamilton!! How big is the opened up section in the middle? Big as a Selma or smaller, ya think?



Definitely bigger than selma. Just a bit harder to get into, IMO because of the middle magnetic strip (like on the hamilton but the bag is smaller so you have to undo it everytime) 



AuntJulie said:


> It is gorgeous but the Hamilton is the best!



I'm thinking you're right. I do love it but the very square look with the handles down and the saffiano is very thin and flexible. 



missaudrie said:


> Just ordered the large in luggage! Take advantage of the 25% off Macys is offering right now ladies!



That's great! Be sure and post pics when it arrives!


----------



## the_baglover

Is this bag very popular right now? I'm trying to find one in Sapphire and it's proving to be difficult.


----------



## paula3boys

fieldsinspring said:


> Thank you! I'm mainly doubting the square shape and the snaps on the side, as well as the flap at the top that get in the way and pops out. It's a beautiful bag though!!



 I like the style but every time I try one at stores the snaps come undone and that would drive me crazy


----------



## fieldsinspring

Yes the snaps and top clasp are bothersome for me. I already returned the bag, even though it was pretty. Just not for me. 




paula3boys said:


> I like the style but every time I try one at stores the snaps come undone and that would drive me crazy


----------



## piperhallie

fieldsinspring said:


> Fuschia has arrived! What do you guys think?!
> View attachment 2520969
> 
> View attachment 2520970
> View attachment 2520972




OMG AMAZING!!! Looks absolutely perfect on you- if you return this I will be mad at you! Lol


----------



## piperhallie

fieldsinspring said:


> Yes the snaps and top clasp are bothersome for me. I already returned the bag, even though it was pretty. Just not for me.




Okay just saw this. I'm officially mad.


----------



## designer.deals

pringirl said:


> Thank U~~
> 
> Wonder if anyone bot the dressy in sapphire Blue?? Would love to see some pics!




Tell me your opinions on your dressy thinking about purchase the sapphire dressy


----------



## pringirl

piperhallie said:


> Okay just saw this. I'm officially mad.



The dressy doesn't seem to get much love.. 







designer.deals said:


> Tell me your opinions on your dressy thinking about purchase the sapphire dressy



Pros
- Great organisation with many compartments. Main compartment is open for easy access to items while important items such as wallet & mobile can be put in the 2 zipper compartments
- Not very heavy by itself
- Can be compacted with the snap buttons when not carrying a lot
- Professional look

Cons
- The straps tug on the interior of bag
- Magnetic snap in the middle gets in the way at times


----------



## designer.deals

pringirl said:


> The dressy doesn't seem to get much love..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pros
> - Great organisation with many compartments. Main compartment is open for easy access to items while important items such as wallet & mobile can be put in the 2 zipper compartments
> - Not very heavy by itself
> - Can be compacted with the snap buttons when not carrying a lot
> - Professional look
> 
> Cons
> - The straps tug on the interior of bag
> - Magnetic snap in the middle gets in the way at times




Went with sapphire selma instead $230!!


----------



## canucksgrl

Saw this on the Mk website. and was debating between the black or sapphire. My local MK store was sold out of the sutton in all of the colors! Managed to get it at another MK store, and it was worth the trip. Instantly fell in love with the sapphire when I saw it in person. 
Sorry the lighting is not that great.


----------



## janiesea3

canucksgrl said:


> Saw this on the Mk website. and was debating between the black or sapphire. My local MK store was sold out of the sutton in all of the colors! Managed to get it at another MK store, and it was worth the trip. Instantly fell in love with the sapphire when I saw it in person.
> Sorry the lighting is not that great.


GORGEOUS!!! LOVE that color!!


----------



## JVXOXO

^ The Sapphire really does pop! Wow


----------



## canucksgrl

JVXOXO said:


> ^ The Sapphire really does pop! Wow


Yes! Its a pop of color, without being too bright. Thats what I love about it


----------



## VajstaGurly

canucksgrl said:


> Saw this on the Mk website. and was debating between the black or sapphire. My local MK store was sold out of the sutton in all of the colors! Managed to get it at another MK store, and it was worth the trip. Instantly fell in love with the sapphire when I saw it in person.
> Sorry the lighting is not that great.



It's Beautiful Congrats ...


----------



## piperhallie

canucksgrl said:


> Saw this on the Mk website. and was debating between the black or sapphire. My local MK store was sold out of the sutton in all of the colors! Managed to get it at another MK store, and it was worth the trip. Instantly fell in love with the sapphire when I saw it in person.
> 
> Sorry the lighting is not that great.




Love the sapphire!


----------



## AuntJulie

FYI y'all Nordstrom's now has the large Dressy Sutton in Mandarin!!


----------



## Courtb427

Just ordered my Dressy in luggage! Gonna have to decide between this or my hamiltons. Just bought a dark khaki and a navy one. Do you guys like your dressy better than hamilton? Are they similar in size? Tough decision ahead!


----------



## keishapie1973

Courtb427 said:


> Just ordered my Dressy in luggage! Gonna have to decide between this or my hamiltons. Just bought a dark khaki and a navy one. Do you guys like your dressy better than hamilton? Are they similar in size? Tough decision ahead!



I like both. I would definitely keep the Dressy in Luggage. Then, I would probably keep the navy Hamilton since the luggage and khaki are both in the same color family.....


----------



## piperhallie

Courtb427 said:


> Just ordered my Dressy in luggage! Gonna have to decide between this or my hamiltons. Just bought a dark khaki and a navy one. Do you guys like your dressy better than hamilton? Are they similar in size? Tough decision ahead!



The dressy and hamiltons are very different, both in size and style. I think you will love the organizational features of the dressy.


----------



## bzzztobee

Is it worth getting the Sutton bag if I  already own a Selma? And if yes, should I go for the medium or large size?


----------



## VajstaGurly

bzzztobee said:


> Is it worth getting the Sutton bag if I  already own a Selma? And if yes, should I go for the medium or large size?



Their both different bag so owning both would be awesome ... I would go for the Large since the medium is pretty small for me but depends what size you like and how much you carry.


----------



## Courtb427

tauketula said:


> I like both. I would definitely keep the Dressy in Luggage. Then, I would probably keep the navy Hamilton since the luggage and khaki are both in the same color family.....




Thank you! It's such a tough decision! LoL! I think my kitchen remodel was easier than this! I have the studded N/S selma in luggage as well. I can't wait to try the dress though! I think I'm going to like how casual and dressy you can make it. I wear scrubs to work everyday and sometime I feel funny with a fancy bag in scrubs and danskos!


----------



## AuntJulie

Courtb427 said:


> Thank you! It's such a tough decision! LoL! I think my kitchen remodel was easier than this! I have the studded N/S selma in luggage as well. I can't wait to try the dress though! I think I'm going to like how casual and dressy you can make it. I wear scrubs to work everyday and sometime I feel funny with a fancy bag in scrubs and danskos!



Lol..I'm an engineer with bad feet, so I wear Danskos everyday too. I try to dress up, but there's no hiding those "ugly a**" shoes!  Lol

I still strut my stuff with my fancy bags...they make me happy!  And at least I'm not wearing steal toe shoes anymore!  Teehee


----------



## Courtb427

AuntJulie said:


> Lol..I'm an engineer with bad feet, so I wear Danskos everyday too. I try to dress up, but there's no hiding those "ugly a**" shoes!  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I still strut my stuff with my fancy bags...they make me happy!  And at least I'm not wearing steal toe shoes anymore!  Teehee




I'm glad I'm not alone! LoL! I almost bought a jet set multifunction just for work so I didn't feel funny. I'm still debating byt I'm fighting the Hamilton/sutton battle right now. LoL!


----------



## SarahLVoe

Have they released this bad in pearl grey yet? TIA!


----------



## piperhallie

SarahLVoe said:


> Have they released this bad in pearl grey yet? TIA!




Not yet! The outlets have a pebbled gray leather version that is similar.


----------



## SarahLVoe

Thank you! It's a good thing I guess since I have been buying a lot of bags lately. Can't wait for them to release it though!


----------



## Isa1103

Hey Girls, need your help! Does anybody have a picture of both sutton/dressy side by side to see the actual size? Can't decide which one to buy.

Thanks!


----------



## designer.deals

Macy's added more colors such as navy, mandarin and optic white . Can't wait till friends and family . They would add then the 4 days after they had 25% off


----------



## Courtb427

designer.deals said:


> Macy's added more colors such as navy, mandarin and optic white . Can't wait till friends and family . They would add then the 4 days after they had 25% off




Of course they would! I love the mandarin color! It probably a good thing! I might have maxed out a card! LoL!


----------



## designer.deals

I know right in thinking about navy, optic white, mandarin , summer blue dress and perhaps the fuchsia and sell the studded version


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> Macy's added more colors such as navy, mandarin and optic white . Can't wait till friends and family . They would add then the 4 days after they had 25% off




Huh?  So the dressy won't be on sale until 4 days after F & F starts?


----------



## Courtb427

AuntJulie said:


> Huh?  So the dressy won't be on sale until 4 days after F & F starts?





No they added new dressy bags 4 days after the 25% off sake ended. They will all be on sale during f&f.


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> Huh?  So the dressy won't be on sale until 4 days after F & F starts?




Lol sorry damn autocorrect always changes my words.. I mean Macy's added more colors of the dressy to their website today which is 3 days after the 25% sale that ended this past weekend


----------



## bzzztobee

when is the next Macys F&F sale?


----------



## Courtb427

bzzztobee said:


> when is the next Macys F&F sale?




Usually toward the end of April. Lord and Taylor does there too around that time.


----------



## piperhallie

Isa1103 said:


> Hey Girls, need your help! Does anybody have a picture of both sutton/dressy side by side to see the actual size? Can't decide which one to buy.
> 
> Thanks!




The Sutton and Dressy are the same bag. There are 2 main sizes, medium and large.


----------



## jayohwhy

Isa1103 said:


> Hey Girls, need your help! Does anybody have a picture of both sutton/dressy side by side to see the actual size? Can't decide which one to buy.
> 
> Thanks!



Do you mean medium vs the large? Because dressy and Sutton are the same. Macy's calls it Sutton and Nordstrom calls it dressy


----------



## Isa1103

jayohwhy said:


> Do you mean medium vs the large? Because dressy and Sutton are the same. Macy's calls it Sutton and Nordstrom calls it dressy



Yes, Medium vs large


----------



## jayohwhy

For those who have this bag, how do you organize your things in the many compartments? I'm having a hard time deciding where I want to put things. I will confess that with so many pockets I don't feel the need for cosmetic pouches because I hate opening a zipper within a zipper...


----------



## jayohwhy

Isa1103 said:


> Yes, Medium vs large



I wish I could help you but I couldn't afford both   but I originally had medium but exchanged for the large because medium was too small


----------



## designer.deals

Price matched at Nordstrom again for large dressy $250


----------



## designer.deals

Price matched actually for $239.20 thanks Nordstrom! Had to talk to 3SA in order to get the price match


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> Price matched at Nordstrom again for large dressy $250




Who has it for $250 to price match?


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> Who has it for $250 to price match?




I told Nordstrom that belk has their friends and family sale 20% off and told them I had another 15% I found online and they said they couldn't honor both because on the website it only allowed one coupon . I spoke to 3 SA and they said the same until I told them that 15% could mostly be used only In store only and so she offered to call a belk and verify (idk if she did or not didn't) so she honored 20%+15% off but according to my calculations the bag would've been $250 something but the conformation shows $239.20 so she did 20%+ 20%


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> Price matched actually for $239.20 thanks Nordstrom! Had to talk to 3SA in order to get the price match



Which one did you get??


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> Which one did you get??




Mandarin optic white and summer blue


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> I told Nordstrom that belk has their friends and family sale 20% off and told them I had another 15% I found online and they said they couldn't honor both because on the website it only allowed one coupon . I spoke to 3 SA and they said the same until I told them that 15% could mostly be used only In store only and so she offered to call a belk and verify (idk if she did or not didn't) so she honored 20%+15% off but according to my calculations the bag would've been $250 something but the conformation shows $239.20 so she did 20%+ 20%



What she did was make a basic math error. She added 20% and 15% together and gave you 35% off the list price. 20% off and a subsequent 15% off is equivalent to 32% off list which is how she should have applied the discounts. 

35% off a list price of $368 results in a price of $239.20.
32% off a list price of $368 results in a price of $250.24.


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> What she did was make a basic math error. She added 20% and 15% together and gave you 35% off the list price. 20% off and a subsequent 15% off is equivalent to 32% off list which is how she should have applied the discounts.
> 
> 
> 
> 35% off a list price of $368 results in a price of $239.20.
> 
> 32% off a list price of $368 results in a price of $250.24.




So it was better. Can't complain I'm happy got a good deal ! I'm loving Nordstrom for price matching


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Got this as a super early birthday present from my mom and dad. I love the color!


----------



## designer.deals

loveatfirstshop said:


> View attachment 2534056
> 
> 
> Got this as a super early birthday present from my mom and dad. I love the color!




Beautiful!! Can't wait to see mine in person


----------



## AuntJulie

loveatfirstshop said:


> View attachment 2534056
> 
> 
> Got this as a super early birthday present from my mom and dad. I love the color!




Yay!  Mom and Dad are awesome!  Enjoy it!  It's beautiful!


----------



## nhung832

designer.deals said:


> I told Nordstrom that belk has their friends and family sale 20% off and told them I had another 15% I found online and they said they couldn't honor both because on the website it only allowed one coupon . I spoke to 3 SA and they said the same until I told them that 15% could mostly be used only In store only and so she offered to call a belk and verify (idk if she did or not didn't) so she honored 20%+15% off but according to my calculations the bag would've been $250 something but the conformation shows $239.20 so she did 20%+ 20%



How did you get 20% plus 15% off to nordstrom. For me they only honor the 20% not the addition 15???


----------



## designer.deals

nhung832 said:


> How did you get 20% plus 15% off to nordstrom. For me they only honor the 20% not the addition 15???




Ask if they can call a belk store and honor it maybe


----------



## janiesea3

loveatfirstshop said:


> View attachment 2534056
> 
> 
> Got this as a super early birthday present from my mom and dad. I love the color!


WOW! Sooo pretty!! Lucky girl!! Happy Early B-day!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Hi! I have visited this forum for a while but just recently became a member. Today I purchased the dressy tote in sapphire. It's absolutely gorgeous; however I was planning on my next MK purchase being pearl gray. I was really hoping the dressy would come out in gray but I keep getting mixed info from the stores. My question is should I keep the sapphire or hold out for gray? I wear a lot of neutrals in the winter and lots of color in the summer. This would be a spring/summer bag but if I'm going to spend good money on a bag I want to be able to carry it whenever. I already have a black an silver Leigh satchel and a gold and luggage Astor. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## AuntJulie

Bootlover07 said:


> Hi! I have visited this forum for a while but just recently became a member. Today I purchased the dressy tote in sapphire. It's absolutely gorgeous; however I was planning on my next MK purchase being pearl gray. I was really hoping the dressy would come out in gray but I keep getting mixed info from the stores. My question is should I keep the sapphire or hold out for gray? I wear a lot of neutrals in the winter and lots of color in the summer. This would be a spring/summer bag but if I'm going to spend good money on a bag I want to be able to carry it whenever. I already have a black an silver Leigh satchel and a gold and luggage Astor. Thank you so much for your help!



I have the pearl gray Selma and to me, it's a winter bag. So if you're wanting a bag to use now, keep the sapphire Dressy!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Bootlover07

Thank you for your response! Do you think the sapphire can go with a variety of colors? Btw, the gray selma is gorgeous too!


----------



## lucydee

I have the pearl grey Selma with the silver grommets and I love her and plan to use her when the weather gets a little nicer here in NY and into the spring/summer as well.


Its a great neutral bag, in my opinion.  I do however have a lot of bags to alternate with so I won't use her for the entire spring/summer season since I have other beautiful light colored bags to use as well.


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Thanks ladies


----------



## loveatfirstshop

I have seen the Dressy in a large Pearl Gray at holt. I think it'll look good for all season. Hope you find your pearl gray dressy soon!


----------



## Bootlover07

Really?! Was it the saffiano or regular leather? And what is Holt? Thank you; I hope I find one soon too!


----------



## AuntJulie

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you for your response! Do you think the sapphire can go with a variety of colors? Btw, the gray selma is gorgeous too!



I think the Sapphire is a big punch of color and will be the inspiration piece of any outfit you choose.


----------



## piperhallie

loveatfirstshop said:


> I have seen the Dressy in a large Pearl Gray at holt. I think it'll look good for all season. Hope you find your pearl gray dressy soon!



Are you sure? I know there's a smaller pebbled leather version from the outlets.


----------



## JennyErin

I have also laid eyes on the saffiano pearl grey dressy at Holt, it is very pretty!


----------



## nhung832

JennyErin said:


> I have also laid eyes on the saffiano pearl grey dressy at Holt, it is very pretty!



Do they have it in the large size? Where did you see that?


----------



## Bootlover07

Thanks ladies! I think I'm going to keep the sapphire because it's so stinking pretty! If it comes out in gray I might have to get another  If anyone is interested in the large dressy Nordstrom now has it in Sapphire! They have a pretty good color assortment in the medium as well.


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> Thanks ladies! I think I'm going to keep the sapphire because it's so stinking pretty! If it comes out in gray I might have to get another  If anyone is interested in the large dressy Nordstrom now has it in Sapphire! They have a pretty good color assortment in the medium as well.




Seriously


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Bootlover07 said:


> Really?! Was it the saffiano or regular leather? And what is Holt? Thank you; I hope I find one soon too!


It was a large saffiano leather. Holt Renfrew is our high end designer department store in Canada, unfortunately we do not have other stores that carry MK other than MK boutiques.


----------



## loveatfirstshop

piperhallie said:


> Are you sure? I know there's a smaller pebbled leather version from the outlets.


Yes, actually my mom suggested I get that one (large pearl gray saffiano dressy) but I was looking for the sapphire so I told her I would wait when we go to Vegas but when we went to MK boutique I saw the summer blue and I had to have it.


----------



## loveatfirstshop

I wish we also have stores like Macy's, neiman Marcus and Nordstrom here in Canada so we can also get good deals that some of you ladies are getting. I can't wait for nordstrom to open up in 2015!


----------



## designer.deals

loveatfirstshop said:


> I wish we also have stores like Macy's, neiman Marcus and Nordstrom here in Canada so we can also get good deals that some of you ladies are getting. I can't wait for nordstrom to open up in 2015!




Sometimes they are the best because they price match


----------



## Bootlover07

Speaking of prices..I purchased my medium sapphire at my Michael Kors boutique FP (which I NEVER do but I was in love lol!!).Today I saw that Macy's just got the medium sapphire online. Here's my dilemma. Friends and Family is coming up soon and I'd love to get the discount. I haven't even taken the tags off the one from the MK store so I can easily return it. Do you think they will still have it in stock at Macy's for the sale?


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> Speaking of prices..I purchased my medium sapphire at my Michael Kors boutique FP (which I NEVER do but I was in love lol!!).Today I saw that Macy's just got the medium sapphire online. Here's my dilemma. Friends and Family is coming up soon and I'd love to get the discount. I haven't even taken the tags off the one from the MK store so I can easily return it. Do you think they will still have it in stock at Macy's for the sale?




Yes I think so bc usually everyone wait till those days. I know I ordered the sapphire selma from Nordstrom and now they have the dressy in that color. Now I want it but I was able to get selma for $213 while the dressys I ordered last week $239


----------



## Bootlover07

designer.deals said:


> Yes I think so bc usually everyone wait till those days. I know I ordered the sapphire selma from Nordstrom and now they have the dressy in that color. Now I want it but I was able to get selma for $213 while the dressys I ordered last week $239



I was thinking that too; it's so hard to wait! I haven't seen the selma in that color yet but I bet it's beautiful! I really wanted a selma when they first came out but I'm really petite and don't like how it looks on me. Wow, you got a great deal!


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> I was thinking that too; it's so hard to wait! I haven't seen the selma in that color yet but I bet it's beautiful! I really wanted a selma when they first came out but I'm really petite and don't like how it looks on me. Wow, you got a great deal!




I have too many Selma's so I wanted to change the style a lil bit. And yes I did. I price match with competitors . This past weekend I was able to get 2  saffiano hamiltons for $181


----------



## fieldsinspring

Definitely, and if not they can order it. You can presale right now for the VIP sale and get 25% off.. or just have the MK boutique price match it and keep it now.. that's what I would do. 




Bootlover07 said:


> Speaking of prices..I purchased my medium sapphire at my Michael Kors boutique FP (which I NEVER do but I was in love lol!!).Today I saw that Macy's just got the medium sapphire online. Here's my dilemma. Friends and Family is coming up soon and I'd love to get the discount. I haven't even taken the tags off the one from the MK store so I can easily return it. Do you think they will still have it in stock at Macy's for the sale?


----------



## Bootlover07

fieldsinspring said:


> Definitely, and if not they can order it. You can presale right now for the VIP sale and get 25% off.. or just have the MK boutique price match it and keep it now.. that's what I would do.



Aaargh!! I looked online this morning and the sapphire is already gone! It literally was jus there at 11 last night. Maybe they will get it back before the sale. Definitely don't want to pay FP if I don't have to!


----------



## Luvdabags

fieldsinspring said:


> Definitely, and if not they can order it. You can presale right now for the VIP sale and get 25% off.. or just have the MK boutique price match it and keep it now.. that's what I would do.




Thanks for the update. I'll see if my MK boutique will do this. 

I really love this purse.  I looked at getting the Tory Burch version but the quality didn't look as good as MK.  I also looked at Prada but why spend that much when I can get the comparable quality and craftsmanship in a MK.


----------



## piperhallie

loveatfirstshop said:


> Yes, actually my mom suggested I get that one (large pearl gray saffiano dressy) but I was looking for the sapphire so I told her I would wait when we go to Vegas but when we went to MK boutique I saw the summer blue and I had to have it.



Wow! Do you know if it will have gold or silver hardware? If it's gold I'm totally sold.


----------



## carterazo

Bootlover07 said:


> I was thinking that too; it's so hard to wait! I haven't seen the selma in that color yet but I bet it's beautiful! I really wanted a selma when they first came out but I'm really petite and don't like how it looks on me. Wow, you got a great deal!



There is a "medium" Selma which is actually on the small side - perfect for us petites.  I love it in that size.  I"m just waiting for it to come out in a color I want.


----------



## designer.deals

I'm so darn picky ! Nordstrom did it once again. Stuffed 3 dressy totes in one giant box and the saffiano leather has wrinkles or either spots


----------



## janiesea3

That's not picky!! They should know better!! Pictures?


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> That's not picky!! They should know better!! Pictures?







Here's a not so clear picture but I put them away already to exchange them. Now I'm thinking or exchanging and keeping , fuchsia , mandarin and summer blue but still not sure . Help


----------



## janiesea3

It's hard to tell to keep or send back w/o seeing the amount of "damage."  They look beautiful from here!! I LOVE that mandarin & blue, especially!! Also, I LOVE anything fuchsia, as pink is my FAVE color in anything!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> It's hard to tell to keep or send back w/o seeing the amount of "damage."  They look beautiful from here!! I LOVE that mandarin & blue, especially!! Also, I LOVE anything fuchsia, as pink is my FAVE color in anything!





For sure I'm not keeping these . I'm either exchanging them or just returning them not sure


----------



## Bootlover07

carterazo said:


> There is a "medium" Selma which is actually on the small side - perfect for us petites.  I love it in that size.  I"m just waiting for it to come out in a color I want.



I'll have to check it out! I've seen it and thought it looked too small but I might try to put my stuff in it and see. So I'm super frustrated with Macy's. The sapphire medium is showing up in their website as if this morning but I couldn't put it in my online shopping bag. I called CS and they said it's not even showing up as available on their end. He said it probably sold out and I was like it just showed up on your website this morning! He said to keep checking back but it's annoying that I AM doing that and the info is inaccurate. Anyhow, that's my rant this morning


----------



## Bootlover07

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2539362
> 
> 
> Here's a not so clear picture but I put them away already to exchange them. Now I'm thinking or exchanging and keeping , fuchsia , mandarin and summer blue but still not sure . Help



I'm so sorry that happened! All three are gorgeous in your pic; love the mandarin! Maybe they will get them in store so you don't have to mess with ordering.


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm so sorry that happened! All three are gorgeous in your pic; love the mandarin! Maybe they will get them in store so you don't have to mess with ordering.




I'm exchanging them and have been thinking about getting the fuchsia , mandarin and summer blue . But need help deciding


----------



## Bootlover07

designer.deals said:


> I'm exchanging them and have been thinking about getting the fuchsia , mandarin and summer blue . But need help deciding



Are you getting all three or trying to choose between the three?


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> Are you getting all three or trying to choose between the three?




I currently have 3 the mandarin optic white and summer blue but debating of what colors to exchange or keep


----------



## nhung832

designer.deals said:


> I currently have 3 the mandarin optic white and summer blue but debating of what colors to exchange or keep



I would return optic white and keep the other two. .


----------



## Bootlover07

nhung832 said:


> I would return optic white and keep the other two. .



I agree. The optic white is really pretty but I'd worry about keeping it clean. The mandarin is my favorite and I think the summer blue would go with a lot.


----------



## Courtb427

Bootlover07 said:


> I agree. The optic white is really pretty but I'd worry about keeping it clean. The mandarin is my favorite and I think the summer blue would go with a lot.




I third this opinion! &#128077;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> I third this opinion! &#128077;&#9786;&#65039;







Bootlover07 said:


> I agree. The optic white is really pretty but I'd worry about keeping it clean. The mandarin is my favorite and I think the summer blue would go with a lot.







nhung832 said:


> I would return optic white and keep the other two. .





Here's what I'm thinking of doing but not sure yet. Exchanging summer blue for a better one  and exchange optic white for fuchsia and sell the stud selma I have and keep mandarin . Help lol


----------



## nhung832

Bootlover07 said:


> Aaargh!! I looked online this morning and the sapphire is already gone! It literally was jus there at 11 last night. Maybe they will get it back before the sale. Definitely don't want to pay FP if I don't have to!



I just check the macy website they now have the sapphire available now.


----------



## Bootlover07

nhung832 said:


> I just check the macy website they now have the sapphire available now.



Yes, I have been trying to order but it keeps saying the item is not available. CS says it's not even showing in their system. Going to keep trying; thanks for the update!


----------



## Bootlover07

designer.deals said:


> Here's what I'm thinking of doing but not sure yet. Exchanging summer blue for a better one  and exchange optic white for fuchsia and sell the stud selma I have and keep mandarin . Help lol



I think that sounds like a plan. Do you like the dressy better than your selma?


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> I think that sounds like a plan. Do you like the dressy better than your selma?




I haven't really tried the dressy with my stuff so idk yet but I love my Selma's I may end up just returning them and get hamiltons instead but decisions decisions


----------



## Bootlover07

designer.deals said:


> I haven't really tried the dressy with my stuff so idk yet but I love my Selma's I may end up just returning them and get hamiltons instead but decisions decisions



I haven't started using my dressy yet (still waiting to see if I can get a better deal at Macy's). However I love the style and size. It's not too bulky and there's a ton of room. I don't have a selma but I think they're beautiful too. The biggest thing I could see between the two is the zipper or clasp opening. The clasp on the dressy doesn't bother me because it has the side zippers, but I know some people don't like that.


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> I haven't started using my dressy yet (still waiting to see if I can get a better deal at Macy's). However I love the style and size. It's not too bulky and there's a ton of room. I don't have a selma but I think they're beautiful too. The biggest thing I could see between the two is the zipper or clasp opening. The clasp on the dressy doesn't bother me because it has the side zippers, but I know some people don't like that.




What size did you get ?


----------



## Bootlover07

designer.deals said:


> What size did you get ?



I got the medium sapphire. I'm 5'3 and 115 Ibs and I thought the large looked too big on my frame. I'm a teacher and I always end up carrying way too much crap in my bags and the medium has plenty of room. The large is nice too though. I saw a lady carrying a large black sutton the other day and it looked really good. Depending on how much room you need I think either looks great.


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> I got the medium sapphire. I'm 5'3 and 115 Ibs and I thought the large looked too big on my frame. I'm a teacher and I always end up carrying way too much crap in my bags and the medium has plenty of room. The large is nice too though. I saw a lady carrying a large black sutton the other day and it looked really good. Depending on how much room you need I think either looks great.




I got the large but I'm shorter than you but much more heavier


----------



## Bootlover07

designer.deals said:


> I got the large but I'm shorter than you but much more heavier



I honestly LOVE big purses but I feel like satchels get awkward to carry when they are too big. I noticed a lot of people on here exchanged their medium for a large once they filled it up so I may change my mind!!


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> I honestly LOVE big purses but I feel like satchels get awkward to carry when they are too big. I noticed a lot of people on here exchanged their medium for a large once they filled it up so I may change my mind!!




I want the sapphire dressy and return the sapphire selma but not sure yet


----------



## Bootlover07

designer.deals said:


> I want the sapphire dressy and return the sapphire selma but not sure yet



If you want the sapphire dressy I would definitely say go for it. When I bought it at the MK boutique they only had a couple left and I've seen them selling out and getting back ordered pretty quickly online. I'm not returning mine to MK until I know Macy's has it because I'm afraid it will sell out. I think Nordstrom and Lord and Taylor had the large online last time I looked.


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> If you want the sapphire dressy I would definitely say go for it. When I bought it at the MK boutique they only had a couple left and I've seen them selling out and getting back ordered pretty quickly online. I'm not returning mine to MK until I know Macy's has it because I'm afraid it will sell out. I think Nordstrom and Lord and Taylor had the large online last time I looked.




Yes Nordstrom had it and I contacted them and they said they will email me once it's in stock again . So I've decided to return optic white and get fuchsia and keep summer blue & mandarin but still indecisive


----------



## Bootlover07

designer.deals said:


> Yes Nordstrom had it and I contacted them and they said they will email me once it's in stock again . So I've decided to return optic white and get fuchsia and keep summer blue & mandarin but still indecisive



Trust me I understand!! I love that mandarin you got and the navy is pretty too. And if they come out with a gray dressy it's over. Making a decision is tough!


----------



## nhung832

Bootlover07 said:


> Trust me I understand!! I love that mandarin you got and the navy is pretty too. And if they come out with a gray dressy it's over. Making a decision is tough!



Omg if mk come out with a pearl grey im in trouble!!!


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> Trust me I understand!! I love that mandarin you got and the navy is pretty too. And if they come out with a gray dressy it's over. Making a decision is tough!




The mandarin I'm not sure since I got the red grommet selma .  And have navy stud selma & navy Hamilton and I have the grommet gray selma too


----------



## nhung832

designer.deals said:


> The mandarin I'm not sure since I got the red grommet selma .  And have navy stud selma & navy Hamilton and I have the grommet gray selma too



You take picture of your mk collection! You have a lot im jelly!!


----------



## Bootlover07

nhung832 said:


> Omg if mk come out with a pearl grey im in trouble!!!



Right?! I LOVE that color! It's the perfect neutral.


----------



## designer.deals

nhung832 said:


> You take picture of your mk collection! You have a lot im jelly!!




I'vcounted and have about 16 Selma's, 4 hamiltons , 2 Grayson's , Cynthia , 3 dressy, and Sloan


----------



## nhung832

Bootlover07 said:


> Right?! I LOVE that color! It's the perfect neutral.



Yes it is!! Perfect for all seasons!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Has anyone seen the dressy in navy? A few stores have it in the medium now and I was just wondering how dark it is. The sapphire is bright in the sunlight but definitely darker than it appears in pics. I love the punch  of color the sapphire gives but wondering if the navy would be more versatile? I don't know; all these darn color choices stresses me out!


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> Has anyone seen the dressy in navy? A few stores have it in the medium now and I was just wondering how dark it is. The sapphire is bright in the sunlight but definitely darker than it appears in pics. I love the punch  of color the sapphire gives but wondering if the navy would be more versatile? I don't know; all these darn color choices stresses me out!




 I'm assuming it's the same shade as the navy selma & Hamilton


----------



## nhung832

Bootlover07 said:


> Has anyone seen the dressy in navy? A few stores have it in the medium now and I was just wondering how dark it is. The sapphire is bright in the sunlight but definitely darker than it appears in pics. I love the punch  of color the sapphire gives but wondering if the navy would be more versatile? I don't know; all these darn color choices stresses me out!



Here the navy in dressy large that I try on at macys!!


----------



## Bootlover07

designer.deals said:


> I'm assuming it's the same shade as the navy selma & Hamilton



I've never actually seen the navy in person. The stores near me usually have a limited color selection on MK bags.


----------



## Bootlover07

nhung832 said:


> Here the navy in dressy large that I try on at macys!!



That's really pretty! Did you end up getting one?


----------



## nhung832

Bootlover07 said:


> That's really pretty! Did you end up getting one?



Yes I order it through nordstrom because the macys was sold out when I finally decide to buy. So hopefully I get it this week.


----------



## designer.deals

nhung832 said:


> Yes I order it through nordstrom because the macys was sold out when I finally decide to buy. So hopefully I get it this week.




In medium or large?


----------



## nhung832

designer.deals said:


> In medium or large?



I got in the large.


----------



## designer.deals

nhung832 said:


> I got in the large.




Nordstrom has the large in navy?


----------



## nhung832

designer.deals said:


> Nordstrom has the large in navy?



Not in the store they order it.


----------



## designer.deals

nhung832 said:


> Not in the store they order it.




Online it doesn't show it.. Ugh too many decisions . I've wanted the large but they only had the medium so I opted for summet blue but now navy is calling my name but I have a dilemma because I already have the navy stud selma & Hamilton .


----------



## nhung832

designer.deals said:


> Online it doesn't show it.. Ugh too many decisions . I've wanted the large but they only had the medium so I opted for summet blue but now navy is calling my name but I have a dilemma because I already have the navy stud selma & Hamilton .



Go in the store. They can order in store for you.  Omg you'll love it.


----------



## designer.deals

nhung832 said:


> Go in the store. They can order in store for you.  Omg you'll love it.




Tomorrow I will go in and exchange my optic white dressy for fuchsia , exchange the summer blue for navy and mandarin I'm probably keeping or returning Ay help lol


----------



## Bootlover07

designer.deals said:


> Tomorrow I will go in and exchange my optic white dressy for fuchsia , exchange the summer blue for navy and mandarin I'm probably keeping or returning Ay help lol



I would definitely keep the mandarin if you don't have anything that color already. I think it's really pretty. I used to have an orange coach and it went with more than I thought it would. Is the navy a pretty versatile color? The Nordstrom near me has it in medium so I think I'm going to look at it tomorrow.


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> I would definitely keep the mandarin if you don't have anything that color already. I think it's really pretty. I used to have an orange coach and it went with more than I thought it would. Is the navy a pretty versatile color? The Nordstrom near me has it in medium so I think I'm going to look at it tomorrow.




So I kept mandarin , returned optic white and summer blue and got navy & fuchsia


----------



## nhung832

designer.deals said:


> So I kept mandarin , returned optic white and summer blue and got navy & fuchsia



Nice I like that!!


----------



## designer.deals

nhung832 said:


> Nice I like that!!




The SA had troubles Figuring out what bag I wanted even though I showed her the bags. She kept brings Selma's. I'm like no no I know the difference lol she couldn't find the fuchsia because system showed one in stock in store, so she just ordered it and as I was walking out it was on the shelf &#128530;


----------



## lala76

Sadly, I exchanged my Sutton for a Selma today. I bought it mainly to wear cross body, but the strap pulls the lining so badly. Still, I think it is such a classy, gorgeous bag!


----------



## designer.deals

lala76 said:


> Sadly, I exchanged my Sutton for a Selma today. I bought it mainly to wear cross body, but the strap pulls the lining so badly. Still, I think it is such a classy, gorgeous bag!




Really? Oh well I got 3 &#128522; I plan to use it more as the satchel maybe here and there as a shoulder bag


----------



## elianachic

fieldsinspring said:


> Fuschia has arrived! What do you guys think?!
> View attachment 2520969
> 
> View attachment 2520970
> View attachment 2520972



Shes gorgeous!


----------



## designer.deals

Here is the mandarin dressy & navy dressy (still on fence for dressy may exchange when sapphire becomes in stock )& fuchsia is on it's way


----------



## nhung832

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2541447
> 
> 
> Here is the mandarin dressy & navy dressy (still on fence for dressy may exchange when sapphire becomes in stock )& fuchsia is on it's way



Is that large navy? Omg I cant wait till my comes!!


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2541447
> 
> 
> Here is the mandarin dressy & navy dressy (still on fence for dressy may exchange when sapphire becomes in stock )& fuchsia is on it's way


Gorgeous!!! Love them!!


----------



## designer.deals

nhung832 said:


> Is that large navy? Omg I cant wait till my comes!!




Yes it's large my nordstrom had 2 and it's not even on the website unless I order thru store


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love them!!




I love the mandarin one but the navy I'm still on the fence


----------



## nhung832

designer.deals said:


> I love the mandarin one but the navy I'm still on the fence



Why what's wrong wit it.. its gorgeous!!!


----------



## designer.deals

nhung832 said:


> Why what's wrong wit it.. its gorgeous!!!




Because I'm on the fence of getting the sapphire one once it becomes in stock . I already have the studded navy selma and navy Hamilton


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> I leave mine open to make it more of an open tote.




How u liking the dressy?


----------



## lucydee

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2541447
> 
> 
> Here is the mandarin dressy & navy dressy (still on fence for dressy may exchange when sapphire becomes in stock )& fuchsia is on it's way




I saw this Mandarin Dressy today and I love the bag and the color.
If I didn't already have the Mandarin Large Tote I would definitely get this bag.
I love the color and the look of the dressy.


----------



## designer.deals

lucydee said:


> I saw this Mandarin Dressy today and I love the bag and the color.
> If I didn't already have the Mandarin Large Tote I would definitely get this bag.
> I love the color and the look of the dressy.




Me too I'm gonna probably keep all lol


----------



## purdy_femme

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2541447
> 
> 
> Here is the mandarin dressy & navy dressy (still on fence for dressy may exchange when sapphire becomes in stock )& fuchsia is on it's way


such beauties! especially mandarin!


----------



## designer.deals

purdy_femme said:


> such beauties! especially mandarin!




I was on the fence of returning it but I'm keeping now


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> How u liking the dressy?




I still love her, the dressy is a great everyday satchel. I recently got sidetracked by my new coach borough though lol


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> I still love her, the dressy is a great everyday satchel. I recently got sidetracked by my new coach borough though lol




I got 3 and was on the fence of returning them .. But I've hear mixed reviews here


----------



## Bootlover07

designer.deals said:


> I love the mandarin one but the navy I'm still on the fence



I took a comparison pic today of the sapphire and the navy. I've never loaded pics on here so we will see lol. The sapphire pops more but the navy is probably more versatile.
I've polled all my friends and the votes are split. Sapphire is more fun and navy is more classy. What do y'all think?


----------



## VajstaGurly

Bootlover07 said:


> I took a comparison pic today of the sapphire and the navy. I've never loaded pics on here so we will see lol. The sapphire pops more but the navy is probably more versatile.
> I've polled all my friends and the votes are split. Sapphire is more fun and navy is more classy. What do y'all think?



Love both ...


----------



## jojon21

Which one are you leaning towards? Both are beautiful, I think the navy goes really well with your skintone.


----------



## AuntJulie

Bootlover07 said:


> I took a comparison pic today of the sapphire and the navy. I've never loaded pics on here so we will see lol. The sapphire pops more but the navy is probably more versatile.
> I've polled all my friends and the votes are split. Sapphire is more fun and navy is more classy. What do y'all think?



The choice is clear my dear!  Pick the sapphire. Why?

1.  We are entering spring and it's time for colorful handbags. 
2.  The color is amazing!
3.  Navy will be around year round. Sapphire won't and who knows even if the color will be back. 
4.  Most importantly, you are undecided because the practical girl in you thinks navy is the correct choice, especially for an expensive handbag. However, your heart is telling you Sapphire!  Go with your heart!


----------



## nhung832

Navy!!


----------



## lucydee

They are both beautiful however if I had to choose, I would pick the sapphire.
The navy is more conservative, the sapphire says, I am woman hear me roar!
The bold colors are in now. I own a sapphire Coach Bag and get compliments
every time I carry my sapphire bag.


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> I took a comparison pic today of the sapphire and the navy. I've never loaded pics on here so we will see lol. The sapphire pops more but the navy is probably more versatile.
> 
> I've polled all my friends and the votes are split. Sapphire is more fun and navy is more classy. What do y'all think?




What your mall had sapphire !


----------



## AuntJulie

lucydee said:


> They are both beautiful however if I had to choose, I would pick the sapphire.
> The navy is more conservative, the sapphire says, I am woman hear me roar!
> The bold colors are in now. I own a sapphire Coach Bag and get compliments
> every time I carry my sapphire bag.



Yes!  Great advice!


----------



## helloorac

Bootlover07 said:


> I took a comparison pic today of the sapphire and the navy. I've never loaded pics on here so we will see lol. The sapphire pops more but the navy is probably more versatile.
> I've polled all my friends and the votes are split. Sapphire is more fun and navy is more classy. What do y'all think?


I LOVE the navy!

Are these medium or large?


----------



## LVaznGRL

Bootlover07 said:


> I took a comparison pic today of the sapphire and the navy. I've never loaded pics on here so we will see lol. The sapphire pops more but the navy is probably more versatile.
> I've polled all my friends and the votes are split. Sapphire is more fun and navy is more classy. What do y'all think?


I have both the medium sapphire and medium navy in my possession. I think the sapphire is actually more versatile since it's great in the spring and summer, and because I personally think blue is a neutral color, it will be that nice pop of color in a cold, drab winter. The sapphire one definitely stands out more in your picture.

I adore navy MK saffiano bags and I've collected four different bags in the navy to prove it = ). The sapphire color is very similar to the cadet color that came out a while ago with the sapphire being a bit brighter. 

If you can't keep both the navy and the sapphire, imagine which color you would regret returning!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Hi I didn't get enough votes for the Dressy tote so I came to ask the club sorry ... because I'm really torn between these two color and don't know which one to go for wish I could get both but one for now is good.


----------



## AuntJulie

VajstaGurly said:


> Hi I didn't get enough votes for the Dressy tote so I came to ask the club sorry ... because I'm really torn between these two color and don't know which one to go for wish I could get both but one for now is good.



My vote is fuchsia. Although the summer blue is beautiful, I wasn't wow-ed by it in person.


----------



## VajstaGurly

AuntJulie said:


> My vote is fuchsia. Although the summer blue is beautiful, I wasn't wow-ed by it in person.



I was thinking about the fuchsia too but I wanted in the Selma but I have three Selma already that I wanted try something new.


----------



## Bootlover07

AuntJulie said:


> The choice is clear my dear!  Pick the sapphire. Why?
> 
> 1.  We are entering spring and it's time for colorful handbags.
> 2.  The color is amazing!
> 3.  Navy will be around year round. Sapphire won't and who knows even if the color will be back.
> 4.  Most importantly, you are undecided because the practical girl in you thinks navy is the correct choice, especially for an expensive handbag. However, your heart is telling you Sapphire!  Go with your heart!



LOL!!! #4 is right on the money!


----------



## Bootlover07

helloorac said:


> I LOVE the navy!
> 
> Are these medium or large?



These are the medium; I think medium is the perfect size!


----------



## AuntJulie

VajstaGurly said:


> I was thinking about the fuchsia too but I wanted in the Selma but I have three Selma already that I wanted try something new.



I have heard that the saffiano is a bit thinner on the dressy than the Selma, which is also true of the Cynthia. If that isn't an issue, I would get the dressy in fuchsia. 

I'm sure there will be many more Selmas that you will want. Lol

I like the idea of getting something different too.


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> I was thinking about the fuchsia too but I wanted in the Selma but I have three Selma already that I wanted try something new.




I say fuchsia . I'm selling my fuchsia stud selma for it ..


----------



## VajstaGurly

AuntJulie said:


> I have heard that the saffiano is a bit thinner on the dressy than the Selma, which is also true of the Cynthia. If that isn't an issue, I would get the dressy in fuchsia.
> 
> I'm sure there will be many more Selmas that you will want. Lol
> 
> I like the idea of getting something different too.



Thanks ladies fuchsia it is ... 







designer.deals said:


> I say fuchsia . I'm selling my fuchsia stud selma for it ..


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> Thanks ladies fuchsia it is ...




So hard to say bye to my fuchsia stud selma


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> So hard to say bye to my fuchsia stud selma



I know tell me about it ... I sold my color block black and white it was hard for me to say good bye but the color just wasn't me. But I'm keeping my black, luggage and color block Sapphire & black my colors. Now I need a dressy in my life lol


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> I know tell me about it ... I sold my color block black and white it was hard for me to say good bye but the color just wasn't me. But I'm keeping my black, luggage and color block Sapphire & black my colors. Now I need a dressy in my life lol




U sold it and I just bought mine lol I already ordered the fuchsia dressy and got the mandarin dressy and navy but the navy I may exchange once sapphire becomes available and return the sapphire selma but idk so many decisions


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> U sold it and I just bought mine lol I already ordered the fuchsia dressy and got the mandarin dressy and navy but the navy I may exchange once sapphire becomes available and return the sapphire selma but idk so many decisions



Yea I sold it wasn't me ... I wanted something in fuchsia so I didn't want any more selma so I going for the  dressy... I know so many decisions.


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> Yea I sold it wasn't me ... I wanted something in fuchsia so I didn't want any more selma so I going for the  dressy... I know so many decisions.




That's exactly why I vote to getting 3 dressys .  I have already 16 Selma's &#128586;


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> That's exactly why I vote to getting 3 dressys .  I have already 16 Selma's &#128586;



Wow you're a BIG time selma lover ...


----------



## Luvdabags

designer.deals said:


> What your mall had sapphire !




I'd like to know as well... I love the pop of Saphire.


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> Wow you're a BIG time selma lover ...




So I decided I needed a change. Got 5 hamiltons and 3 dressy &#128586;


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> So I decided I needed a change. Got 5 hamiltons and 3 dressy &#128586;



You must really love bags ... that's a huge collection of Michael kors 16 selma, 5 Hamilton and 3 dressy ... WOW lol


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> You must really love bags ... that's a huge collection of Michael kors 16 selma, 5 Hamilton and 3 dressy ... WOW lol




I do and not including 2 Grayson's, a Cynthia and stud Sloan


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> I do and not including 2 Grayson's, a Cynthia and stud Sloan



You have a beautiful collection then ...


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> You have a beautiful collection then ...




I need to stop buying though but gotta say I got all of them on sale


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> I need to stop buying though but gotta say I got all of them on sale



I know right .... lol


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> I know right .... lol




The hamiltons I've gotten for $181 so I'm happy about those a


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> The hamiltons I've gotten for $181 so I'm happy about those a



You always have awesome finding in handbags I pay retail for all mine except for my selma messenger got it 20% off at MK...


----------



## helloorac

Bootlover07 said:


> These are the medium; I think medium is the perfect size!


I agree!

I bought the medium in black a few days ago at Macy's for 25% off during their presale but I had a hard time deciding between black and navy. Finally decided on black because my SA said I should get black since I didn't already own a black bag. 

But now I find myself wanting to go back to get navy too...


----------



## Courtb427

This beauty rides shotgun! I am so in love with this bag! It has quickly become my favorite. I'm debating on getting a second one but I love the luggage color. It truly makes any outfit!


----------



## nhung832

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2543288
> 
> This beauty rides shotgun! I am so in love with this bag! It has quickly become my favorite. I'm debating on getting a second one but I love the luggage color. It truly makes any outfit!



It beautiful!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> You always have awesome finding in handbags I pay retail for all mine except for my selma messenger got it 20% off at MK...




I won't buy until it's on sale. The only one I've paid retail is the black and white selma


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2543288
> 
> This beauty rides shotgun! I am so in love with this bag! It has quickly become my favorite. I'm debating on getting a second one but I love the luggage color. It truly makes any outfit!




So beautiful!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Luvdabags said:


> I'd like to know as well... I love the pop of Saphire.



Yes, but the only place that had it was the MK boutique. That color is sold out or back ordered everywhere so I've pretty much given up on a discount. I was there yesterday and my MK store still had a couple. If you really want that color I'd say get it now because it's getting to be a pain to find lol!!


----------



## Bootlover07

designer.deals said:


> I won't buy until it's on sale. The only one I've paid retail is the black and white selma



I hear you! I got really good deals on my other two MK bags so I'm trying to not feel bad about paying FP for this one. It's hard though; I love a deal!


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> I hear you! I got really good deals on my other two MK bags so I'm trying to not feel bad about paying FP for this one. It's hard though; I love a deal!




The ones you took a picture of are medium or large ?


----------



## SarahLVoe

Has any one seen the pearl gray sutton yet? I know a few said they saw it at holt so I was wondering of it has made its way to the States yet. I am dying for this bag in pearl gray!


----------



## Bootlover07

designer.deals said:


> The ones you took a picture of are medium or large ?



They are medium. I honestly think unless you carry a ton of stuff the medium is big enough. I carry quite a bit and I think I'll have trouble filling it up.


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> They are medium. I honestly think unless you carry a ton of stuff the medium is big enough. I carry quite a bit and I think I'll have trouble filling it up.




I tried the medium and I felt it was too  small on me. I'm more use to the size of the selma


----------



## Bootlover07

I've done some thinking and I am going to return my sapphire dressy. I haven't carried it yet and I finally realized the center snap is holding me back. We had a horrible storm today and all I could think was if I was carrying that bag the lining would be soaked (I know I'm weird). I will live vicariously through you guys. I saw that the jet set top zip comes in sapphire so I may purchase it instead I adore that color.


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> I've done some thinking and I am going to return my sapphire dressy. I haven't carried it yet and I finally realized the center snap is holding me back. We had a horrible storm today and all I could think was if I was carrying that bag the lining would be soaked (I know I'm weird). I will live vicariously through you guys. I saw that the jet set top zip comes in sapphire so I may purchase it instead I adore that color.




I haven't used mine either and. I'm wanting the fuchsia Hamilton now


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2543288
> 
> This beauty rides shotgun! I am so in love with this bag! It has quickly become my favorite. I'm debating on getting a second one but I love the luggage color. It truly makes any outfit!


Great bag!  I love my luggage Hamilton goes with everything.


----------



## LVaznGRL

Bootlover07 said:


> I've done some thinking and I am going to return my sapphire dressy. I haven't carried it yet and I finally realized the center snap is holding me back. We had a horrible storm today and all I could think was if I was carrying that bag the lining would be soaked (I know I'm weird). I will live vicariously through you guys. I saw that the jet set top zip comes in sapphire so I may purchase it instead I adore that color.


You're not weird at all. The dressy/sutton would be *perfect* if it had a top zipper that covered up the opening. I wouldn't want to carry it in unfriendly weather situations, either. It just wouldn't work. I'm a big fan of the jet set zip tote. It's super lightweight and roomy.


----------



## Bootlover07

designer.deals said:


> I haven't used mine either and. I'm wanting the fuchsia Hamilton now



I've seen that Hamilton online and it's sooooo pretty!!! I love the look of the dressy but it's just not functional for me. I hope you find something else you love! And your mandarin is still my favorite


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> I've seen that Hamilton online and it's sooooo pretty!!! I love the look of the dressy but it's just not functional for me. I hope you find something else you love! And your mandarin is still my favorite




That's what I've been thinking just keeping mandarin and returning fuchsia and navy and getting the Hamilton


----------



## Luuly2311

I just bought a large Sutton in navy at Macy's tonight and will pick it up next Wednesday. I was torn between the navy Selma and this navy Sutton. I have been in love with the navy Selma and my plan was to get the navy Selma and the summer blue Sutton but everything changed after I saw the navy Sutton on Macy's website. My mom told me to go for the navy Sutton so I decided to get it today. I was surprised that it is smaller than I thought. I checked the price to make sure that it is size large. I even put it next to the navy Selma to compare and this was a stupid idea because I was having a second thought. My mom likes the navy Selma too but she wants me to get something new (I have a pearl grey grommet Selma). I was staring at both bags until the SA came and said she could unlock them for me to try on ) My mom said if I like the navy Selma, she'll get it for me but I don't want to have two bags that are same color. I think what I will do is bring the navy Sutton home next Wednesday and then make a decision.


----------



## Bootlover07

LVaznGRL said:


> You're not weird at all. The dressy/sutton would be *perfect* if it had a top zipper that covered up the opening. I wouldn't want to carry it in unfriendly weather situations, either. It just wouldn't work. I'm a big fan of the jet set zip tote. It's super lightweight and roomy.



Thank you for making my decision easier! I've been thinking I'm crazy because the dressy is such a pretty bag. I'm going to go and exchange it for the jet set today. I think I will be much happier


----------



## Shelly95

Hi ladies! May I ask, does the medium fit A4 paper? I'm planning to get one for school, not sure medium or large and I would need to carry A4 papers, 1/2 notebooks, 750ml bottle, small wallet, small pouch, a cardigan and sometimes an umbrella. Wondering if all of these would fit in medium comfortably or should I get large size??


----------



## Bootlover07

Shelly95 said:


> Hi ladies! May I ask, does the medium fit A4 paper? I'm planning to get one for school, not sure medium or large and I would need to carry A4 papers, 1/2 notebooks, 750ml bottle, small wallet, small pouch, a cardigan and sometimes an umbrella. Wondering if all of these would fit in medium comfortably or should I get large size??



I haven't tried the large but I don't think you can fit all that in the medium without over stuffing the bag. I think you could fit paper in the medium but not all the other stuff. I wouldprobably take a few of my school items to the store and try both sizes.


----------



## Shelly95

Bootlover07 said:


> I haven't tried the large but I don't think you can fit all that in the medium without over stuffing the bag. I think you could fit paper in the medium but not all the other stuff. I wouldprobably take a few of my school items to the store and try both sizes.



Please let me know once you've done that, TIA!


----------



## amandacoco

Shelly95 said:


> Hi ladies! May I ask, does the medium fit A4 paper? I'm planning to get one for school, not sure medium or large and I would need to carry A4 papers, 1/2 notebooks, 750ml bottle, small wallet, small pouch, a cardigan and sometimes an umbrella. Wondering if all of these would fit in medium comfortably or should I get large size??




i would get the large bc i had to return the medium because my regular manilla folders stick out and i felt like when i put everything its on the small side


----------



## Selyn

Hi everyone i just wanna ask if anyone have both the medium and large? Whats the diffirence? If you have a pics for comparison i would greatly appreciate it. Here in canada i only seen the blue and light blue and white. I been wanting to buy this in luggage and the mk store never had that color. Tia


----------



## Selyn

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2543288
> 
> This beauty rides shotgun! I am so in love with this bag! It has quickly become my favorite. I'm debating on getting a second one but I love the luggage color. It truly makes any outfit!



This is a very beautiful color and purse.


----------



## nhung832

Got my dressy today!! So happy!!


----------



## VajstaGurly

nhung832 said:


> Got my dressy today!! So happy!!



She's gorgeous ... congrats


----------



## janiesea3

Can I conceal-carry my small handgun in the pockets of the dressy? (I'm really contemplating this now - seriously have to think about this kind of stuff!)


----------



## nhung832

VajstaGurly said:


> She's gorgeous ... congrats



Thank you!!


----------



## VajstaGurly

nhung832 said:


> Thank you!!



How do you like the saffiano leather in the dressy ?


----------



## nhung832

I do notice that saffiano leather is thinner compare to the selma bag.  But I luv it my dressy is fill up and it very light weight.. it's a keeper for me.


----------



## VajstaGurly

nhung832 said:


> I do notice that saffiano leather is thinner compare to the selma bag.  But I luv it my dressy is fill up and it very light weight.. it's a keeper for me.



Good to hear that you love it... I was thinking about the dressy but I like the thickness of the selma... congrats once again ...


----------



## designer.deals

My new baby is here?


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2547673
> 
> 
> My new baby is here?



She's gorgeous ... congrats ...


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> She's gorgeous ... congrats ...




Thank you! I'm thinking of getting the same color bag in the Hamilton &#128522;decisions


----------



## purdy_femme

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2547673
> 
> 
> My new baby is here?




gorgeous!!!


----------



## designer.deals

purdy_femme said:


> gorgeous!!!




Thank you. About to start using it


----------



## Shelly95

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2547673
> 
> 
> My new baby is here?



It looks amazing! Could you take a picture of it side by side with a Large Selma?? TIA!


----------



## designer.deals

Shelly95 said:


> It looks amazing! Could you take a picture of it side by side with a Large Selma?? TIA!




Yes I will


----------



## jojon21

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2547673
> 
> 
> My new baby is here?



Love it! That is the large, right?


----------



## designer.deals

jojon21 said:


> Love it! That is the large, right?




Yes it's the large


----------



## Selyn

I finally ordered my dressy in large at nordstrom today. I saw it for 20% at the website. So hopefully its going to be a good one compare to the medium one. Im sooo excited.


----------



## janiesea3

Selyn said:


> I finally ordered my dressy in large at nordstrom today. I saw it for 20% at the website. So hopefully its going to be a good one compare to the medium one. Im sooo excited.



What color did you get!?


----------



## Bootlover07

Ok so on Sunday I exchanged my sapphire dressy for the sapphire jet set tote. I started to regret it almost the minute I left the mall. I REALLY love that bag. Got home and put my stuff in the jet set and I just wasn't feeling it. I actually really like the jet set but wasn't crazy about it in that color.  I slept on it and the next day I went back to the mall after work and luckily they still had the sapphire dressy. Those poor MK people looked at me like I was nuts when I exchanged AGAIN. So I am now the proud owner of the medium sapphire dressy and I LOVE it. Will try to post some pics tomorrow!


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> Ok so on Sunday I exchanged my sapphire dressy for the sapphire jet set tote. I started to regret it almost the minute I left the mall. I REALLY love that bag. Got home and put my stuff in the jet set and I just wasn't feeling it. I actually really like the jet set but wasn't crazy about it in that color.  I slept on it and the next day I went back to the mall after work and luckily they still had the sapphire dressy. Those poor MK people looked at me like I was nuts when I exchanged AGAIN. So I am now the proud owner of the medium sapphire dressy and I LOVE it. Will try to post some pics tomorrow!




Yay!!! That's how I felt with my dressy!! I've decided to leeu fuchsia or mandarin &#128522;


----------



## jazzyj1021

I went through this entire thread and now I want one! I'd love one in Sapphire. Too bad Macy's doesn't carry that color! 

One question though..What's the difference between Dressy and Sutton? Its basically the same bag isn't it but why two different names?


----------



## Selyn

janiesea3 said:


> What color did you get!?



I got the luggage color, i fell in love in that color when someone posted a picture of the beautiful purse. Our local mk here in canada sucks they only got 3 color and no large one too. Im looking forward for that beautiful purse.


----------



## janiesea3

Selyn said:


> I got the luggage color, i fell in love in that color when someone posted a picture of the beautiful purse. Our local mk here in canada sucks they only got 3 color and no large one too. Im looking forward for that beautiful purse.




That's awesome! I hope it arrives in perfect condition! Mod shots when you get it!


----------



## designer.deals

Shelly95 said:


> It looks amazing! Could you take a picture of it side by side with a Large Selma?? TIA!









Which one to keep? Mandarin or fuchsia or both ?


----------



## nhung832

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2549421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549424
> 
> Which one to keep? Mandarin or fuchsia or both ?



Wow, I love the fuchsia color. Great for spring and summer!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## designer.deals

nhung832 said:


> Wow, I love the fuchsia color. Great for spring and summer!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;




I love it too . Since I have 3 bags in that color lol


----------



## jazzyj1021

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2549424
> 
> Which one to keep? Mandarin or fuchsia or both ?




I like the Mandarin one! Since you already have 3 fuchsia.


----------



## VajstaGurly

jazzyj1021 said:


> I like the Mandarin one! Since you already have 3 fuchsia.



Agree


----------



## Chrissie82

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2549421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549424
> 
> Which one to keep? Mandarin or fuchsia or both ?



May I ask you why you order so many? And sent so many bags back?


----------



## Chrissie82

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2549421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549424
> 
> Which one to keep? Mandarin or fuchsia or both ?



i love the mandarin color more on the dressy. But is the size smaller then the fuchsia? Love the fuchsia size more.


----------



## lafeme29

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2549421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549424
> 
> Which one to keep? Mandarin or fuchsia or both ?


The mandarin is beautiful and it gets my vote!


----------



## designer.deals

Chrissie82 said:


> May I ask you why you order so many? And sent so many bags back?




Because I find better deals and return the more expensive ones.


----------



## designer.deals

Chrissie82 said:


> i love the mandarin color more on the dressy. But is the size smaller then the fuchsia? Love the fuchsia size more.




It's the same size


----------



## Bootlover07

Mandarin!! I like the fuschia too but you already have that color and the mandarin is sooooo pretty! If I could afford another right now I would get mandarin!


----------



## lafeme29

helloorac said:


> I agree!
> 
> I bought the medium in black a few days ago at Macy's for 25% off during their presale but I had a hard time deciding between black and navy. Finally decided on black because my SA said I should get black since I didn't already own a black bag.
> 
> But now I find myself wanting to go back to get navy too...


I have the exact problem. Both the navy and black will be delivered tomorrow. Whichever looks best with my new spring clothing will be the one I keep. I wish I could keep both!


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2549421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549424
> 
> Which one to keep? Mandarin or fuchsia or both ?



Is one large and the other medium?  I say keep the mandarin!


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> Mandarin!! I like the fuschia too but you already have that color and the mandarin is sooooo pretty! If I could afford another right now I would get mandarin!




I have the fuchsia stud selma (plan on selling) fuchsia dressy and just ordered fuchsia Hamilton


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> Is one large and the other medium?  I say keep the mandarin!




They are both are large but I think I put the mandarin a little behind the other one


----------



## Bootlover07

designer.deals said:


> Because I find better deals and return the more expensive ones.



You're just like me. I do that all the time and not just with bags lol!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Here is my sapphire dressy in medium. I haven't started wearing it yet but super excited! Sorry for the crappy pic quality; my iPhone camera sucks


----------



## AuntJulie

Bootlover07 said:


> Here is my sapphire dressy in medium. I haven't started wearing it yet but super excited! Sorry for the crappy pic quality; my iPhone camera sucks



I'm so jelly!  I want!  Congrats!


----------



## Bootlover07

Here is a close up showing how pretty the blue is. I love this color


----------



## Bootlover07

AuntJulie said:


> I'm so jelly!  I want!  Congrats!



Thank you!! And thanks for helping with the color decision!


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> You're just like me. I do that all the time and not just with bags lol!!




Or sell them and get back what I paid and get some other one cheaper


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> Here is my sapphire dressy in medium. I haven't started wearing it yet but super excited! Sorry for the crappy pic quality; my iPhone camera sucks




Beautiful ! I want the large one


----------



## purdy_femme

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2549421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549424
> 
> Which one to keep? Mandarin or fuchsia or both ?




oh my! i love both!!!! i just ordered the mandarin in medium. cant wait!!!


----------



## designer.deals

purdy_femme said:


> oh my! i love both!!!! i just ordered the mandarin in medium. cant wait!!!




Your gonna love the mandarin


----------



## DRJones616

Bootlover07 said:


> Here is my sapphire dressy in medium. I haven't started wearing it yet but super excited! Sorry for the crappy pic quality; my iPhone camera sucks


Lovely bag!!


----------



## Luvdabags

Bootlover07 said:


> Here is a close up showing how pretty the blue is. I love this color




I love Saphire!  I wish I could find it in the large size.


----------



## Chrissie82

designer.deals said:


> Because I find better deals and return the more expensive ones.



Thats cool!
I read such "cheap" prices here on the forum. In the Netherlands we almost only have retailprices. 
At first I was only into LV , but I like MK so much now. Hard too choose color and style etc


----------



## Shelly95

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2549421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549424
> 
> Which one to keep? Mandarin or fuchsia or both ?



I was never a fan of orange so... Fuchsia! Thanks for the pic though, I was surprised dressy tote is even bigger than selma :-O


----------



## AuntJulie

Bootlover07 said:


> Here is a close up showing how pretty the blue is. I love this color



Where did you get her? It's the medium sapphire dressy, right?  Or is it large?


----------



## Bootlover07

AuntJulie said:


> Where did you get her? It's the medium sapphire dressy, right?  Or is it large?



Yes it's the medium; I haven't seen it in large but I know some stores carry it. I got her at my Michael Kors store in Dallas. That's the only place near me who had the sapphire.


----------



## designer.deals

Shelly95 said:


> I was never a fan of orange so... Fuchsia! Thanks for the pic though, I was surprised dressy tote is even bigger than selma :-O




Yes it's bit bigger but lighter


----------



## fieldsinspring

I like the mandarin, but find it a bit loud and orange for MY taste. I would keep the fuschia. I'm a pink girl though. Have you worn any of these yet? How are you liking it? 




designer.deals said:


> Which one to keep? Mandarin or fuchsia or both ?


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> I like the mandarin, but find it a bit loud and orange for MY taste. I would keep the fuschia. I'm a pink girl though. Have you worn any of these yet? How are you liking it?




Not yet .. I love both colors but it's hard to pick. First I thought I was only going to keep mandarin but them saw fuchsia, then it was vise versa and now I'm back to the beginning they both look gorgeous


----------



## fieldsinspring

Boy do I know how that goes!! I'm back to the Fuschia or brown monogram hamilton, and now wondering if I should have given the dressy a better chance! lol 




designer.deals said:


> Not yet .. I love both colors but it's hard to pick. First I thought I was only going to keep mandarin but them saw fuchsia, then it was vise versa and now I'm back to the beginning they both look gorgeous


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> Boy do I know how that goes!! I'm back to the Fuschia or brown monogram hamilton, and now wondering if I should have given the dressy a better chance! lol




Here's my dilemma I love pink and I have the studded selma fuchsia and ordered the fuchsia Hamilton (30%off) and for this dressy a weeke ago .


----------



## fieldsinspring

I LOVE pink also. I would pick the one you like the best. I love the look of the hamilton but then tend to buy and think it's heavy. That's my struggle. 




designer.deals said:


> Here's my dilemma I love pink and I have the studded selma fuchsia and ordered the fuchsia Hamilton (30%off) and for this dressy a weeke ago .


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> I LOVE pink also. I would pick the one you like the best. I love the look of the hamilton but then tend to buy and think it's heavy. That's my struggle.




I honestly have thought about keeping all 3 but I'm afraid if it'll be too many bags in same color. I even thought about selling my selma but the studs still calls my name


----------



## fieldsinspring

It does seem like several of the same but if you can keep all 3 and want to, may as well. Have you received the hamilton yet? Mine came yesterday 




designer.deals said:


> I honestly have thought about keeping all 3 but I'm afraid if it'll be too many bags in same color. I even thought about selling my selma but the studs still calls my name


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> It does seem like several of the same but if you can keep all 3 and want to, may as well. Have you received the hamilton yet? Mine came yesterday




No not yet I ordered it Tuesday and free shipping take 7-10 days. I love the look of the Hamilton too but I'm afraid it'll be too much pink since it's a bigger bag


----------



## fieldsinspring

I wish I would have taken a side by side because honestly the large hamilton wasn't much larger than the dressy, a tad taller. I think the weight is the bigger thing for me. I LOVE the look of the lock and chain strap though. Wish it hung lower on me. I didn't like the tab or the side snaps on the dressy. The leather seemed more flimsy also, but maybe it was the one I got or maybe that's a good thing.




designer.deals said:


> No not yet I ordered it Tuesday and free shipping take 7-10 days. I love the look of the Hamilton too but I'm afraid it'll be too much pink since it's a bigger bag


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> I wish I would have taken a side by side because honestly the large hamilton wasn't much larger than the dressy, a tad taller. I think the weight is the bigger thing for me. I LOVE the look of the lock and chain strap though. Wish it hung lower on me. I didn't like the tab or the side snaps on the dressy. The leather seemed more flimsy also, but maybe it was the one I got or maybe that's a good thing.




Even though the dressy is saffiano, it's much thinner than the selma & Hamilton and thus I'm afraid it could crease easily. The middle tab doesn't bother me since my Hamilton have that tAb also


----------



## Bootlover07

So I'm a little concerned. I saw a lady at the store today carrying a summer blue dressy (couldn't tell what size). It looked really worn and the boxy shape was kind of bending in different directions. You know like when the sides of a card board box start bending inward when the box is flimsy. Has anyone noticed their dressy doing this at all? Of course it's possible that she had too much stuff in it or something, but I'd hate to spend good money on a bag and have it do that. The summer blue is fairly new so it's not like her bag could have been that old. Any thoughts? I LOVE this bag but now I'm worried!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I am curious those of you that have this bag, how are you liking it? Do the snaps on the sides bother you or come undone easily? How about the thinner saffiano, and the middle snap closure? Love any input!


----------



## lucydee

fieldsinspring said:


> I am curious those of you that have this bag, how are you liking it? Do the snaps on the sides bother you or come undone easily? How about the thinner saffiano, and the middle snap closure? Love any input!


 
I am very interested in knowing this too!
I am going to look at the Dressy Large Tote tomorrow and before I purchase it would like to know the pros and cons.

Its such a pretty bag!


----------



## lucydee

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2549421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549424
> 
> Which one to keep? Mandarin or fuchsia or both ?


 
I am really loving this bag!
They are both beautiful but I think I want the mandarin one.
Still have my Macys Thanks for Sharing in my wallet that I need to spend 
Such a pretty bag and pop of color!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I know- I ordered it and quickly dismissed it with the thinner feel, middle tab and side snaps but now I'm regretting not giving it a chance. 




lucydee said:


> I am very interested in knowing this too!
> I am going to look at the Dressy Large Tote tomorrow and before I purchase it would like to know the pros and cons.
> 
> Its such a pretty bag!


----------



## Courtb427

I'm having the same concerns as you guys are! I have it in luggage. I love the look of it. I love the size of it as it a little bigger than the selma. I am not a fan of the softness of the bag. Sometimes your things poke out and make it look funny. I am not using it until I think it is worth the investment. I have since purchased the luggage selma and the navy selma. I have to decide if I'm keeping the luggage dressy or selma. And once I decide I'm done for a while! LoL! I'm just worried about the long term usage of the dressy.


----------



## designer.deals

lucydee said:


> I am really loving this bag!
> They are both beautiful but I think I want the mandarin one.
> Still have my Macys Thanks for Sharing in my wallet that I need to spend
> Such a pretty bag and pop of color!




It's a beautiful bag so hard not to keep them


----------



## fieldsinspring

That's a bummer. I really do like the size and the weight of it. 




Courtb427 said:


> I'm having the same concerns as you guys are! I have it in luggage. I love the look of it. I love the size of it as it a little bigger than the selma. I am not a fan of the softness of the bag. Sometimes your things poke out and make it look funny. I am not using it until I think it is worth the investment. I have since purchased the luggage selma and the navy selma. I have to decide if I'm keeping the luggage dressy or selma. And once I decide I'm done for a while! LoL! I'm just worried about the long term usage of the dressy.


----------



## Courtb427

fieldsinspring said:


> That's a bummer. I really do like the size and the weight of it.




I love it too! It's hard Bc it's not a cheap bag. I talked to a MK SA yesterday and she said its the same leather used in the jetset tote with the sided cinched in. That turned me off a little for a $368 price tag! LoL! And I still love the bag but I've only had it for a short time. Just don't want to regret it! So it's dressy or selma to decide??? No stress! LoL!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> I love it too! It's hard Bc it's not a cheap bag. I talked to a MK SA yesterday and she said its the same leather used in the jetset tote with the sided cinched in. That turned me off a little for a $368 price tag! LoL! And I still love the bag but I've only had it for a short time. Just don't want to regret it! So it's dressy or selma to decide??? No stress! LoL!




Now ur making me second guess myself and return all 3


----------



## Courtb427

designer.deals said:


> Now ur making me second guess myself and return all 3




I'm sorry! I love the bag I think it's gorgeous! I just have to tell you my concerns. Have you used one yet? Any thoughts?


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> I'm sorry! I love the bag I think it's gorgeous! I just have to tell you my concerns. Have you used one yet? Any thoughts?




No I haven't. They are still new .


----------



## Courtb427

designer.deals said:


> No I haven't. They are still new .



Your so much better than me! I'm the put your stuff in your new bag in the car kinda girl! LoL!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I have loved the Selma but today side by side I did like the dressy- the function, size and weight. Not as stiff shape or feel. They're both beautiful though.  





Courtb427 said:


> I love it too! It's hard Bc it's not a cheap bag. I talked to a MK SA yesterday and she said its the same leather used in the jetset tote with the sided cinched in. That turned me off a little for a $368 price tag! LoL! And I still love the bag but I've only had it for a short time. Just don't want to regret it! So it's dressy or selma to decide??? No stress! LoL!


----------



## Courtb427

fieldsinspring said:


> I have loved the Selma but today side by side I did like the dressy- the function, size and weight. Not as stiff shape or feel. They're both beautiful though.




That's how I feel! I love how casual and effortlessly classy it looks! I almost feel like I look funny with my selma in scrubs. Plus I was getting compliments left and right on the dressy and not on the selma. But I love how classy the selma is.


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> Your so much better than me! I'm the put your stuff in your new bag in the car kinda girl! LoL!




The reason I haven't used them is because I have other new bags I'm using &#128522;


----------



## fergielicious

Hello ladies! So i've been stalking this thread for awhile now reading everyones pros and cons. My medium sutton in sapphire came today and i am so happy that i decided to give it a chance.  The medium turned out to be the perfect size for me and i love that its not super heavy. It has way more room than my fuchsia ew hamilton.  The two zipper compartments are perfect! I keep my wallet in one and my iPad mini in the other which leaves me with the whole middle compartment for cosmetic pouch and other junk.  I've seen people unbutton the sides and i think thats when the sutton starts looking crappy.  If you're gonna carry that much stuff, you definitely need a larger bag. As for the leather, yes it is thinner than the selma but its because it doesn't have that "cardboard" like backing to the leather but it is by no means flimsy.  I've read some reviews that say the leather pulls where the shoulder strap connects. I do not have this problem at all and i tugged it a few times just to see but seems mighty sturdy. It is definitely more comfortable to arm carry compared to my selma and my ew hamilton.   

Hope this helps answer some questions and doubts. I love my sapphire sutton so much i can't stop looking at it! Lol!


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> View attachment 2551411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! So i've been stalking this thread for awhile now reading everyones pros and cons. My medium sutton in sapphire came today and i am so happy that i decided to give it a chance.  The medium turned out to be the perfect size for me and i love that its not super heavy. It has way more room than my fuchsia ew hamilton.  The two zipper compartments are perfect! I keep my wallet in one and my iPad mini in the other which leaves me with the whole middle compartment for cosmetic pouch and other junk.  I've seen people unbutton the sides and i think thats when the sutton starts looking crappy.  If you're gonna carry that much stuff, you definitely need a larger bag. As for the leather, yes it is thinner than the selma but its because it doesn't have that "cardboard" like backing to the leather but it is by no means flimsy.  I've read some reviews that say the leather pulls where the shoulder strap connects. I do not have this problem at all and i tugged it a few times just to see but seems mighty sturdy. It is definitely more comfortable to arm carry compared to my selma and my ew hamilton.
> 
> Hope this helps answer some questions and doubts. I love my sapphire sutton so much i can't stop looking at it! Lol!




I'm glad you posted this!! Have hope still


----------



## keishapie1973

fergielicious said:


> View attachment 2551411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! So i've been stalking this thread for awhile now reading everyones pros and cons. My medium sutton in sapphire came today and i am so happy that i decided to give it a chance.  The medium turned out to be the perfect size for me and i love that its not super heavy. It has way more room than my fuchsia ew hamilton.  The two zipper compartments are perfect! I keep my wallet in one and my iPad mini in the other which leaves me with the whole middle compartment for cosmetic pouch and other junk.  I've seen people unbutton the sides and i think thats when the sutton starts looking crappy.  If you're gonna carry that much stuff, you definitely need a larger bag. As for the leather, yes it is thinner than the selma but its because it doesn't have that "cardboard" like backing to the leather but it is by no means flimsy.  I've read some reviews that say the leather pulls where the shoulder strap connects. I do not have this problem at all and i tugged it a few times just to see but seems mighty sturdy. It is definitely more comfortable to arm carry compared to my selma and my ew hamilton.
> 
> Hope this helps answer some questions and doubts. I love my sapphire sutton so much i can't stop looking at it! Lol!



Both of your bags are beautiful.  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## AuntJulie

Courtb427 said:


> I love it too! It's hard Bc it's not a cheap bag. I talked to a MK SA yesterday and she said its the same leather used in the jetset tote with the sided cinched in. That turned me off a little for a $368 price tag! LoL! And I still love the bag but I've only had it for a short time. Just don't want to regret it! So it's dressy or selma to decide??? No stress! LoL!



That's a concern for me as well. My pearl gray Selma is all wonky and I'm worried my new Selmas will do the same thing. I don't like spending all that money for a handbag and then worrying over it so much.


----------



## paula3boys

fergielicious said:


> View attachment 2551411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! So i've been stalking this thread for awhile now reading everyones pros and cons. My medium sutton in sapphire came today and i am so happy that i decided to give it a chance.  The medium turned out to be the perfect size for me and i love that its not super heavy. It has way more room than my fuchsia ew hamilton.  The two zipper compartments are perfect! I keep my wallet in one and my iPad mini in the other which leaves me with the whole middle compartment for cosmetic pouch and other junk.  I've seen people unbutton the sides and i think thats when the sutton starts looking crappy.  If you're gonna carry that much stuff, you definitely need a larger bag. As for the leather, yes it is thinner than the selma but its because it doesn't have that "cardboard" like backing to the leather but it is by no means flimsy.  I've read some reviews that say the leather pulls where the shoulder strap connects. I do not have this problem at all and i tugged it a few times just to see but seems mighty sturdy. It is definitely more comfortable to arm carry compared to my selma and my ew hamilton.
> 
> Hope this helps answer some questions and doubts. I love my sapphire sutton so much i can't stop looking at it! Lol!




What about the snaps coming undone? They did when I tried empty at store so that's a concern


----------



## Courtb427

So I am deciding to keep my luggage dressy! I just love this bag. It's so casual yet stylish and versatile. I threw on sweats to run errands and it still looked cute. I don't feel I could do that with my selma. And I love my selma it's just how I feel. I will hold on to my navy selma for days I dress a little nicer. Honestly though the cons are so minor for how great this bag is!


----------



## Courtb427

paula3boys said:


> What about the snaps coming undone? They did when I tried empty at store so that's a concern




I haven't had any issue with the snaps coming undone. Sometime when I pull it wide to see inside they come unsnapped but I want them to. And I carry a lot of stuff with having a toddler.


----------



## lucydee

fergielicious said:


> View attachment 2551411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! So i've been stalking this thread for awhile now reading everyones pros and cons. My medium sutton in sapphire came today and i am so happy that i decided to give it a chance.  The medium turned out to be the perfect size for me and i love that its not super heavy. It has way more room than my fuchsia ew hamilton.  The two zipper compartments are perfect! I keep my wallet in one and my iPad mini in the other which leaves me with the whole middle compartment for cosmetic pouch and other junk.  I've seen people unbutton the sides and i think thats when the sutton starts looking crappy.  If you're gonna carry that much stuff, you definitely need a larger bag. As for the leather, yes it is thinner than the selma but its because it doesn't have that "cardboard" like backing to the leather but it is by no means flimsy.  I've read some reviews that say the leather pulls where the shoulder strap connects. I do not have this problem at all and i tugged it a few times just to see but seems mighty sturdy. It is definitely more comfortable to arm carry compared to my selma and my ew hamilton.
> 
> Hope this helps answer some questions and doubts. I love my sapphire sutton so much i can't stop looking at it! Lol!




Thanks for confirming for me!
Your Bag is Gorgeous in the Sapphire!
I bought the Mandarin today will post pic tomorrow.
Did I mention I love how light this bag is to carry!
Congrats!


----------



## lucydee

Courtb427 said:


> So I am deciding to keep my luggage dressy! I just love this bag. It's so casual yet stylish and versatile. I threw on sweats to run errands and it still looked cute. I don't feel I could do that with my selma. And I love my selma it's just how I feel. I will hold on to my navy selma for days I dress a little nicer. Honestly though the cons are so minor for how great this bag is!




I am happy for you that you decided to keep the dressy!
Today I went to Macys and got mine in the Mandarin Color.
I love how light this bag is to carry and I like that it can be worn casual or dressy.
I will post pic tomorrow of my new Dressy in Mandarin.


----------



## fergielicious

paula3boys said:


> What about the snaps coming undone? They did when I tried empty at store so that's a concern



I carried my sutton all day and snaps did not come undone at all. In fact when i first took it out of the box the snaps were undone and i thought "Uh Oh" but snapping them together made me realize that the snaps are very sturdy. I had to apply a bit of force to get them to snap together.


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> I carried my sutton all day and snaps did not come undone at all. In fact when i first took it out of the box the snaps were undone and i thought "Uh Oh" but snapping them together made me realize that the snaps are very sturdy. I had to apply a bit of force to get them to snap together.




Thank you so much for your feedback my dressys are keepers then


----------



## fergielicious

designer.deals said:


> Thank you so much for your feedback my dressys are keepers then




Glad i was able to help!  I am so envious of your MK collection! Just keep 'em all! They are good investments! &#128521;


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> Glad i was able to help!  I am so envious of your MK collection! Just keep 'em all! They are good investments! &#128521;




Yes! I don't have anymore room in my closet to put all of them.. I'm even putting them beside my bed


----------



## fieldsinspring

The biggest problem I see with the side snaps is when you pull open the bag to get something out, it pops them all most of the time.


----------



## fergielicious

fieldsinspring said:


> The biggest problem I see with the side snaps is when you pull open the bag to get something out, it pops them all most of the time.




Hmm i am not having that problem but then again, i don't carry much in the middle compartment. Just my cosmetic pouch, phone, keys, lotion, some meds....but all have a designated pocket so spreading open to search is not necessary.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Yeah I've tried my wallet and that in the main compartment. LOVe how light the bag is- but is seems so thin and flat after having the fuchsia hamilton with the new closure! :-P



fergielicious said:


> Hmm i am not having that problem but then again, i don't carry much in the middle compartment. Just my cosmetic pouch, phone, keys, lotion, some meds....but all have a designated pocket so spreading open to search is not necessary.


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> Yeah I've tried my wallet and that in the main compartment. LOVe how light the bag is- but is seems so thin and flat after having the fuchsia selma with the new closure! :-P




There's a new closure for a selma ?


----------



## Shelly95

Can anyone (5"3) post model pictures with your large dressy, crook of arm and on shoulder using long strap, please?! I love this bag in summer blue/fuchsia but afraid it's too big and loud for an everyday school bag ><


----------



## lucydee

Here is my first MK Dressy Tote in the Large, color Mandarin.
Ladies I am in love with this bag and how light it is to carry!


----------



## CoachGirl12

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2549421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549424
> 
> Which one to keep? Mandarin or fuchsia or both ?




Keep the mandarin!


----------



## AuntJulie

lucydee said:


> Here is my first MK Dressy Tote in the Large, color Mandarin.
> Ladies I am in love with this bag and how light it is to carry!



It's gorgeous, Lucydee!  I'm so excited for you!  Do you live in NY?  It looks like you live in a high rise. Are you our Carrie?


----------



## fergielicious

Shelly95 said:


> Can anyone (5"3) post model pictures with your large dressy, crook of arm and on shoulder using long strap, please?! I love this bag in summer blue/fuchsia but afraid it's too big and loud for an everyday school bag ><




Hi! I am 5'2, 102 lbs. i have a medium sutton but its only 1 inch smaller than the large sutton.


----------



## Bootlover07

lucydee said:


> Here is my first MK Dressy Tote in the Large, color Mandarin.
> Ladies I am in love with this bag and how light it is to carry!



Gorgeous!! Love that color!! Is it more of a bright orange or a coral? I was looking at that color too but none of my stores carry it and I was afraid it wouldn't go with as much. Every time someone posts one I love it all over again lol!! Congratulations!


----------



## Bootlover07

fergielicious said:


> Hi! I am 5'2, 102 lbs. i have a medium sutton but its only 1 inch smaller than the large sutton.
> View attachment 2553045
> View attachment 2553046



Oh I'm so glad you posted these! We are built the same so I like seeing the modeling pics. The medium looks perfect on you! I think we have the same bag; that's sapphire right? Twins!


----------



## fergielicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Oh I'm so glad you posted these! We are built the same so I like seeing the modeling pics. The medium looks perfect on you! I think we have the same bag; that's sapphire right? Twins!




Thank you and yep its sapphire! Ooh i always knew i had a twin out there somewhere! &#128540;


----------



## AuntJulie

fergielicious said:


> Hi! I am 5'2, 102 lbs. i have a medium sutton but its only 1 inch smaller than the large sutton.
> View attachment 2553045
> View attachment 2553046



You look so beautiful fergielicious!  You could make any bag look stunning!


----------



## houstonm2198

lucydee said:


> Here is my first MK Dressy Tote in the Large, color Mandarin.
> Ladies I am in love with this bag and how light it is to carry!


She's gorgeous and I love that come!


----------



## fergielicious

Aww thank you....you made me blush!


----------



## lucydee

AuntJulie said:


> It's gorgeous, Lucydee! I'm so excited for you! Do you live in NY? It looks like you live in a high rise. Are you our Carrie?


 
You are so sweet AuntJulie 
Thank you for the lovely compliments!
I live in New York but in the Suburbs.  I work in the City and live about 40 minutes from it.  So I usually go shopping afterwork since I am already in the City or at lunch time if time permits.  
P.S. I loved watching Carrie and the girls in SITC, too bad the series ended.



Bootlover07 said:


> Gorgeous!! Love that color!! Is it more of a bright orange or a coral? I was looking at that color too but none of my stores carry it and I was afraid it wouldn't go with as much. Every time someone posts one I love it all over again lol!! Congratulations!


 
It is more of a orangey red.  You would be surprised just how much this color goes with.  I will post some pics for you to see just in case you want a mandarin bag.
Lady in Macys at INC & Calvin told me that this is the new color for spring summer.
Thats why I saw so many outfits with this color in it.  
I hope you get one, the color alone in this will make you smile 



houstonm2198 said:


> She's gorgeous and I love that come!


 
Thanks houstonm2198 
I love this bag and color!


----------



## AuntJulie

lucydee said:


> You are so sweet AuntJulie
> Thank you for the lovely compliments!
> I live in New York but in the Suburbs.  I work in the City and live about 40 minutes from it.  So I usually go shopping afterwork since I am already in the City or at lunch time if time permits.
> P.S. I loved watching Carrie and the girls in SITC, too bad the series ended.
> 
> 
> 
> It is more of a orangey red.  You would be surprised just how much this color goes with.  I will post some pics for you to see just in case you want a mandarin bag.
> Lady in Macys at INC & Calvin told me that this is the new color for spring summer.
> Thats why I saw so many outfits with this color in it.
> I hope you get one, the color alone in this will make you smile
> 
> Thanks houstonm2198
> I love this bag and color!




Have you been in the Macys at Times Square?  Have you seen a giant kiosk that looks like a giant iPhone?  My nephew and his partner designed and built it. Their company has taken off!  I'm so excited for him!


----------



## lucydee

AuntJulie said:


> Have you been in the Macys at Times Square?  Have you seen a giant kiosk that looks like a giant iPhone?  My nephew and his partner designed and built it. Their company has taken off!  I'm so excited for him!




The flagship larger Macys store is located in Herald Square on 34 Street and Broadway.
So I have not seen the giant kiosk that looks like a giant iphone, but I will be in Times Square in 2 weeks to see a play on Broadway, so I will be sure to look for the Kiosk.
Now I am curious to see it!
And you should be excited and proud at the same time!  Its a great feeling to have a family member do well and take off in his business.
Congrats from me to your nephew!


----------



## lucydee

fergielicious said:


> Hi! I am 5'2, 102 lbs. i have a medium sutton but its only 1 inch smaller than the large sutton.
> View attachment 2553045
> View attachment 2553046




This tote looks gorgeous on you!
Love the color too!


----------



## AuntJulie

lucydee said:


> The flagship larger Macys store is located in Herald Square on 34 Street and Broadway.
> So I have not seen the giant kiosk that looks like a giant iphone, but I will be in Times Square in 2 weeks to see a play on Broadway, so I will be sure to look for the Kiosk.
> Now I am curious to see it!
> And you should be excited and proud at the same time!  Its a great feeling to have a family member do well and take off in his business.
> Congrats from me to your nephew!



Thank you!  They have them all over Charleston now via the Charleston Visitors Bureau, and they're getting orders for them everywhere now!  

I'm so proud of him. Take a pic if you see it!  I hope you enjoy the show too!


----------



## lucydee

AuntJulie said:


> Thank you!  They have them all over Charleston now via the Charleston Visitors Bureau, and they're getting orders for them everywhere now!
> 
> I'm so proud of him. Take a pic if you see it!  I hope you enjoy the show too!




thank you, I will let you know and post the pic


----------



## Shelly95

fergielicious said:


> Hi! I am 5'2, 102 lbs. i have a medium sutton but its only 1 inch smaller than the large sutton.
> View attachment 2553045
> View attachment 2553046



Thank you! Now I think I should get the large size since I weight a lot more than you and medium would look too small on me :/


----------



## jessclozet

Luuly2311 said:


> I just bought a large Sutton in navy at Macy's tonight and will pick it up next Wednesday. I was torn between the navy Selma and this navy Sutton. I have been in love with the navy Selma and my plan was to get the navy Selma and the summer blue Sutton but everything changed after I saw the navy Sutton on Macy's website. My mom told me to go for the navy Sutton so I decided to get it today. I was surprised that it is smaller than I thought. I checked the price to make sure that it is size large. I even put it next to the navy Selma to compare and this was a stupid idea because I was having a second thought. My mom likes the navy Selma too but she wants me to get something new (I have a pearl grey grommet Selma). I was staring at both bags until the SA came and said she could unlock them for me to try on ) My mom said if I like the navy Selma, she'll get it for me but I don't want to have two bags that are same color. I think what I will do is bring the navy Sutton home next Wednesday and then make a decision.






Hi. Its a lovely color. Have u got the sutton from macys yet? Im just wondering if all of the sutton bags has gold hardware? And where is it made from? Thank you


----------



## Bootlover07

So quite a funny story I have. I went to the mall yesterday and I always park by Nordstrom. They were having a 20% sale on MK bags. They had a navy selma that I liked but told them I'd be back on my way out. I went to Macys and they had ONE sapphire medium dressy and they were having 20% off as well! I got it of course, and will take my FP one back to Mk. On the way out of Nordstrom the sales girl stopped me and I told her I really preferred the sapphire color over navy because I wanted something bright. She looked online and there was a Sapphire selma that's new! It wasn't on sale though. She said since that's the color I wanted she would price match the 20% off from Macy's soooo I ordered that one. Now I have to wait for it to come in and see if I like the dressy or selma better. I don't own a selma because they always seemed too big for my frame, but the navy one I tried didn't seem as overwhelming; and I couldn't pass up that deal. Excited to have to make a decision on two great bags in the color I wanted. AND both at a discount!! YAY!!!!


----------



## AnaVeronika

Hello, I need your help 

Is this bag ligther compared to Selma bag? I would like to order one of them, and I do not have a chance to try them on before ordering one.


----------



## lucydee

AnaVeronika said:


> Hello, I need your help
> 
> Is this bag ligther compared to Selma bag? I would like to order one of them, and I do not have a chance to try them on before ordering one.



Yes it is much lighter in weight than selma which is why I bought one!
I love the selma, it is a gorgeous bag but it can be heavy with my stuff in it.
if you dont like it you can always return the dressy tote.


----------



## helloorac

tempurabits said:


> does anyone know if a macbook air can fit into the medium one? maybe with buttons opened? :


I know I'm a little late and I'm not sure if you've figured out the answer to this yet, but I picked up my black medium dressy/sutton last week and I was able to fit my 13" MBA into the medium perfectly with the side buttons undone.  The top is peeking out a little bit but not too much where it'd look weird/awkward on your arm.


----------



## uyalison

Does anyone know how much the medium dressy cost in canada before tax?

It sounded there is a grey color available in canada is it still the case?

I just bought the arctic white medium here in CA for full retail price.  I am a bit unsure if the color.  I am wondering if grey is less maintenance. I am wondering if I should just get it when I go back home in canada. Thanks.


----------



## piperhallie

Love all the new dressys! Keep 'em coming


----------



## designer.deals

Guess what ladies!! Macy's & Bloomies added the large dressy in pearl gray and sapphire (however it's showing not available at the moment but I'm assuming it's coming soon)!!


----------



## rocklee_27

Hi Ladies, Can anyone tell me if the dressy/Sutton only comes with saffanio leather or also the regular leather? thanks!


----------



## designer.deals

rocklee_27 said:


> Hi Ladies, Can anyone tell me if the dressy/Sutton only comes with saffanio leather or also the regular leather? thanks!




It comes in pebbled leather too but that's the outlet version . Fp items are saffiano leather


----------



## SarahLVoe

designer.deals said:


> Guess what ladies!! Macy's & Bloomies added the large dressy in pearl gray and sapphire (however it's showing not available at the moment but I'm assuming it's coming soon)!!




Yay!!! Thank you! I've been waiting for it!


----------



## AuntJulie

SarahLVoe said:


> Yay!!! Thank you! I've been waiting for it!



Me too!  Woohoo!


----------



## Luvdabags

designer.deals said:


> Guess what ladies!! Macy's & Bloomies added the large dressy in pearl gray and sapphire (however it's showing not available at the moment but I'm assuming it's coming soon)!!




Yay!! Thank you! Bloomies F&F is going to happen any day now. Presale just started on Tuesday I think.


----------



## designer.deals

Luvdabags said:


> Yay!! Thank you! Bloomies F&F is going to happen any day now. Presale just started on Tuesday I think.




Really I can't wait then &#128522;


----------



## Nikki2014

Yayyy!!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Just a heads up: I was in Nordstrom today and they had the medium AND large sutton in pearl gray and sapphire! Guess they just got them because I didn't see them online. The pearl gray is super pretty!


----------



## LVaznGRL

Bootlover07 said:


> Just a heads up: I was in Nordstrom today and they had the medium AND large sutton in pearl gray and sapphire! Guess they just got them because I didn't see them online. The pearl gray is super pretty!


Can you tell me which Nordstrom store had the medium pearl grey in stock? I'd like to contact them. Many thanks!


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> Just a heads up: I was in Nordstrom today and they had the medium AND large sutton in pearl gray and sapphire! Guess they just got them because I didn't see them online. The pearl gray is super pretty!




Really? Well I guess I'll be doing some exchanging tomrow


----------



## Bootlover07

LVaznGRL said:


> Can you tell me which Nordstrom store had the medium pearl grey in stock? I'd like to contact them. Many thanks!



Yes it's Stonebriar Mall in Frisco, Texas. Honestly I saw a lot of stuff in store that wasn't online. The sales girl said they will be having another sale in May.


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> Yes it's Stonebriar Mall in Frisco, Texas. Honestly I saw a lot of stuff in store that wasn't online. The sales girl said they will be having another sale in May.




Omg so many decisions ! Now idk if sapphire in selma, dressy or Hamilton


----------



## LVOEbear

Nordstrom has them in store? I was just in the mall yesterday and didn't even think to check!  I will have to go look   I know most of the time when bloomie's or macy's has their friends and family sale that nordstrom price matches.


----------



## Bootlover07

LVOEbear said:


> Nordstrom has them in store? I was just in the mall yesterday and didn't even think to check!  I will have to go look   I know most of the time when bloomie's or macy's has their friends and family sale that nordstrom price matches.



Sorry if this has already been asked but do we know when Macy's friends and family starts? I asked a sales associate yesterday and first she didn't know what I was talking about and then she said not for a while?? I think she was new.


----------



## loveatfirstshop

piperhallie said:


> Are you sure? I know there's a smaller pebbled leather version from the outlets.



Positive... The one I saw had silver hw. I've seen the outlet version and the one from holt was definitely saffiano leather.


----------



## designer.deals

Bootlover07 said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked but do we know when Macy's friends and family starts? I asked a sales associate yesterday and first she didn't know what I was talking about and then she said not for a while?? I think she was new.




SA online chat at Macy said april30-may 12


----------



## LVOEbear

Nordstrom has the medium and large pearl grey with silver hardware. Now to decide which size I want lol


----------



## LVOEbear




----------



## VajstaGurly

LVOEbear said:


>



OMG their gorgeous ...


----------



## designer.deals

LVOEbear said:


> Nordstrom has the medium and large pearl grey with silver hardware. Now to decide which size I want lol




Which Nordstrom? I contacted the online chat and they said no one
Had those colors  which is a lie


----------



## LVOEbear

designer.deals said:


> Which Nordstrom? I contacted the online chat and they said no one
> Had those colors  which is a lie




This store is the one in brea ca


----------



## designer.deals

LVOEbear said:


> This store is the one in brea ca




Thanks for the heads I'll try later on tonight


----------



## Courtb427

Just picked her up from Macy's! I'm so excited!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2564770
> 
> Just picked her up from Macy's! I'm so excited!



Gorgeous congrats ... what size ?


----------



## Courtb427

VajstaGurly said:


> Gorgeous congrats ... what size ?




Thanks! It's the large.


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2564770
> 
> Just picked her up from Macy's! I'm so excited!




Medium or large? I just ordered. A large at bloomies and thank god the
Agent was able to honor 20%+20% off


----------



## Luvdabags

designer.deals said:


> Medium or large? I just ordered. A large at bloomies and thank god the
> Agent was able to honor 20%+20% off




20 plus 20. That's a steal!


----------



## helloorac

designer.deals said:


> Medium or large? I just ordered. A large at bloomies and thank god the
> Agent was able to honor 20%+20% off


How were you able to get an additional 20%?


----------



## designer.deals

helloorac said:


> How were you able to get an additional 20%?




I was very persistent ..


----------



## designer.deals

Luvdabags said:


> 20 plus 20. That's a steal!




I couldn't believe when the agent agreed to honor the price so now I'm selling my sapphire selma


----------



## fieldsinspring

Love!!! You'll have to share more pics and modeling pics!! 



Courtb427 said:


> Just picked her up from Macy's! I'm so excited!


----------



## tnsweetness

designer.deals said:


> I couldn't believe when the agent agreed to honor the price so now I'm selling my sapphire selma



PMd you...


----------



## Courtb427

Thought I would post a mod pic of the sapphire large dressy. I am loving the color! I was nervous about what it would match in my closet but it's actually pretty neutral! Any thoughts? Should I get the black instead?


----------



## Courtb427

Pics of crossbody!


----------



## helloorac

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2565149
> 
> Thought I would post a mod pic of the sapphire large dressy. I am loving the color! I was nervous about what it would match in my closet but it's actually pretty neutral! Any thoughts? Should I get the black instead?



Looks great on you! Definitely keep the sapphire!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2565157
> 
> View attachment 2565158
> 
> Pics of crossbody!



Looks so beautiful on you ... love the way it looks crossbody gorgeous ... I would keep it ...


----------



## helloorac

This is the box I received my medium dressy in... I was LIVID to say the least. The bag came with dents as well and for some reason the magnetic snap closure stands straight up on it's own.








Edit to add: This is the replacement bag that I had exchanged because there were dents in the first one.


----------



## VajstaGurly

helloorac said:


> This is the box I received my medium dressy in... I was LIVID to say the least. The bag came with dents as well and for some reason the magnetic snap closure stands straight up on it's own.
> 
> View attachment 2565163
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565164



Beautiful congrats ...


----------



## Bootlover07

Question: I ended up returning my medium because no matter which way I put my stuff in there you could see it poking out through the thin leather. I don't carry that much stuff and even when I left the zipper pockets empty you could still see it. Basically anything I put in the slip pockets poked. Has anyone had this happen with the large? I haven't tried on the large because I was afraid it would be too big. The selma ended up too tall and wide on me. I still really like the dressy but don't want to have to worry about organizing my stuff so you can't see see it poking. Opinions please! And thank you!


----------



## M1SSLA

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2565157
> 
> View attachment 2565158
> 
> Pics of crossbody!



Can I ask how tall you are? I'm scared of getting a large but everyone seems to have a large one after a medium. Thanks


----------



## Courtb427

helloorac said:


> Looks great on you! Definitely keep the sapphire!




Thank you! I'm excited about this bag! It's so pretty! She's a keeper! &#128525;&#9786;&#65039;&#128077;&#128079;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Courtb427

M1SSLA said:


> Can I ask how tall you are? I'm scared of getting a large but everyone seems to have a large one after a medium. Thanks




I'm 5'5 and around 130, size2/4. There is no way I could carry the medium!


----------



## designer.deals

tnsweetness said:


> PMd you...




Replied &#128522;


----------



## runningllqq

Courtb427 said:


> Thought I would post a mod pic of the sapphire large dressy. I am loving the color!



Definitely keep the sapphire one! It's so gorgeous! You can always get a black bag later... ^_^


----------



## M1SSLA

I see all these beautiful colors. I haven't check at the official MK store but in their website it seems they only have this bag in black & white.. And in medium. I'm 5'2 so maybe it could pass on me. But if I got a huge discount from a friend it maybe worth it ~


----------



## fieldsinspring

Love it! You are adorable. 



Courtb427 said:


> Thought I would post a mod pic of the sapphire large dressy. I am loving the color! I was nervous about what it would match in my closet but it's actually pretty neutral! Any thoughts? Should I get the black instead?


----------



## LVOEbear

I just got the pearl grey for 20 plus an additional 10 (bloomie welcome email) from nordstrom who price matched. Although my dh might kill me since my purse buying has been a little out of control. Think I could justify it as an early bday present? (It's in May lol)


----------



## janiesea3

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2565157
> 
> View attachment 2565158
> 
> Pics of crossbody!



Gorgeous!! LOVE it!


----------



## tnsweetness

designer.deals said:


> Replied &#128522;



Thank u...replied back


----------



## designer.deals

I just saw on MK website a medium dark dune dressy! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## M1SSLA

There's a checker one too with silver hardware. Not sure that looks too cute though..


----------



## lucydee

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2565149
> 
> Thought I would post a mod pic of the sapphire large dressy. I am loving the color! I was nervous about what it would match in my closet but it's actually pretty neutral! Any thoughts? Should I get the black instead?



Keep this bag! Color looks gorgeous on you!
I own this bag in mandarin and I love mine.  I would love to see mk make this bag in dark khaki since I missed out on the grommet selma in dark khaki. 
Anyway you look great and I hope you keep the sapphire.


----------



## AuntJulie

Court, you look stunning with that bag!


----------



## Courtb427

AuntJulie said:


> Court, you look stunning with that bag!




Thank you so much! I'm loving it!


----------



## Bootlover07

lucydee said:


> Keep this bag! Color looks gorgeous on you!
> I own this bag in mandarin and I love mine.  I would love to see mk make this bag in dark khaki since I missed out on the grommet selma in dark khaki.
> Anyway you look great and I hope you keep the sapphire.



Would you mind posting some mod pics of your mandarin? I really love that color and been wanting to see it in action


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2565149
> 
> Thought I would post a mod pic of the sapphire large dressy. I am loving the color! I was nervous about what it would match in my closet but it's actually pretty neutral! Any thoughts? Should I get the black instead?


Love it! Keep the sapphire it's a beautiful color!


----------



## M1SSLA

helloorac said:


> I know I'm a little late and I'm not sure if you've figured out the answer to this yet, but I picked up my black medium dressy/sutton last week and I was able to fit my 13" MBA into the medium perfectly with the side buttons undone.  The top is peeking out a little bit but not too much where it'd look weird/awkward on your arm.



I'm late in this too but could you show me a photo and let me see how your MacBook is in your medium? Thanks


----------



## LVOEbear

That dark dune dressy is gorgeous &#128151;


----------



## LadyBazaar

I need help you guys! Should I buy a black Selma or a black Sutton??????? I love this blog. I'm new and I'm 5'7. My style is very laid back. I never wear dresses or skirts but I like to dress up with pants once in a while. Uggghhhhhhh!!!!!! Which one?

Does anybody have both and would like to point some things about both of them?


----------



## kingofebay

I have some questions about this bag might buy one for the girlfriend....

Is the large or the medium more preferred?  She likes her bags to sit at her under-arm not her hip.
How often do these sutton get discounted?  Nordstroms is 20% off but probably ends today.  How likely are you to lose stuff out of the top since it doesn't zip closed?

We saw a summer blue tristan convertible satchel at the outlet for the same $300 as the large sutton on sale.. the tristian I noticed doesn't sell for nearly as much on ebay, but it is wider than it is tall, 15x10, where as the sutton is 14x10 taller than it is wide.  Seems like the sutton is a little less inconvenient than the tristan.    

I don't know I'm just a man, give me some advice ladies.. thanks !


----------



## Courtb427

LadyBazaar said:


> I need help you guys! Should I buy a black Selma or a black Sutton??????? I love this blog. I'm new and I'm 5'7. My style is very laid back. I never wear dresses or skirts but I like to dress up with pants once in a while. Uggghhhhhhh!!!!!! Which one?
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody have both and would like to point some things about both of them?




I have both and the dressy is better for casual in my opinion. I love the selma but I, like you, am very casual. I use my dressy way more!


----------



## fergielicious

LadyBazaar said:


> I need help you guys! Should I buy a black Selma or a black Sutton??????? I love this blog. I'm new and I'm 5'7. My style is very laid back. I never wear dresses or skirts but I like to dress up with pants once in a while. Uggghhhhhhh!!!!!! Which one?
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody have both and would like to point some things about both of them?




The dressy is better for casual in my opinion because its softer than the selma (not as structured). It also looks better worn crossbody and it is lighter weight. 

That being said, get both if you can! They are both beautiful handbags!


----------



## msmsytique

kingofebay said:


> I have some questions about this bag might buy one for the girlfriend....
> 
> Is the large or the medium more preferred?  She likes her bags to sit at her under-arm not her hip.
> How often do these sutton get discounted?  Nordstroms is 20% off but probably ends today.  How likely are you to lose stuff out of the top since it doesn't zip closed?
> 
> We saw a summer blue tristan convertible satchel at the outlet for the same $300 as the large sutton on sale.. the tristian I noticed doesn't sell for nearly as much on ebay, but it is wider than it is tall, 15x10, where as the sutton is 14x10 taller than it is wide.  Seems like the sutton is a little less inconvenient than the tristan.
> 
> I don't know I'm just a man, give me some advice ladies.. thanks !




Depending on her height/ weight will determines where it will sits. This bag can worn three ways, in the crook of your arm, over your shoulder, and crossbody. You can shorten the strap but even on the shortest setting the bag hits me at the top of my hip and I am 5 ft 6 inches. Michael Kors bags go on sale frequently. Today is the last day of Friends and Family at Bloomingdales (20%) off, free shipping if there is no bloomingdales in your state then no tax. 


http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...yID=23561#fn=spp=4&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=99&spc=123 items in MICHAEL Michael Kors


Mid April is Macy's friends and family pre-sale with 25% off including MK bags so if you need more time you can check that out.


----------



## Bootlover07

kingofebay said:


> I have some questions about this bag might buy one for the girlfriend....
> 
> Is the large or the medium more preferred?  She likes her bags to sit at her under-arm not her hip.
> How often do these sutton get discounted?  Nordstroms is 20% off but probably ends today.  How likely are you to lose stuff out of the top since it doesn't zip closed?
> 
> We saw a summer blue tristan convertible satchel at the outlet for the same $300 as the large sutton on sale.. the tristian I noticed doesn't sell for nearly as much on ebay, but it is wider than it is tall, 15x10, where as the sutton is 14x10 taller than it is wide.  Seems like the sutton is a little less inconvenient than the tristan.
> 
> I don't know I'm just a man, give me some advice ladies.. thanks !



I would say the size would be base off your gf's height and build and how much she likes to put in her bags. I'm very petite and I just tried on the large this week. It's not that huge compared to the medium; however, I felt like the large looked like more of a work bag on me. I also felt like it would be cumbersome to carry. If she likes to carry a ton of stuff though the medium probably won't be big enough. Regarding your question about the open top, this was something I was concerned about. I did some research and a lot of ladies said they cover their stuff with a fun scarf or use a zippable purse organizer. I think it would be fine. Hope this helps with some of your questions!

P.S. You're awesome for doing so much research to find the perfect bag for your gf!


----------



## helloorac

If any of you are in the market for a medium summer blue sutton, Nordstrom has it marked down 33% for a total price of $219.

The large summer blue is $246.


----------



## kingofebay

Thanks for the replies above.. I ended up getting the zip top which I think will be ok on her. 

Here's a comparison of the Medium Sutton / Jet Set Zip Top / Large Sutton
from left to right


----------



## M1SSLA

You should do one side to side!


----------



## AuntJulie

helloorac said:


> If any of you are in the market for a medium summer blue sutton, Nordstrom has it marked down 33% for a total price of $219.
> 
> The large summer blue is $246.



I saw that and came close to getting the medium in summer blue, but I really want the sapphire Hamilton. I'm proud of myself for resisting!  Lol


----------



## M1SSLA

Good job!


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> I saw that and came close to getting the medium in summer blue, but I really want the sapphire Hamilton. I'm proud of myself for resisting!  Lol




I didn't. I'm pulling the trigger on the sapphire Hamilton & summer blue


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> I didn't. I'm pulling the trigger on the sapphire Hamilton & summer blue



I know you didn't!  Lol. You have them all!


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> I know you didn't!  Lol. You have them all!




I thought I only loved selma but the lock and key on the Hamilton is eye catching


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> I thought I only loved selma but the lock and key on the Hamilton is eye catching



It surely is!  My Hamilton has really faired well too...way better than my Selma's.


----------



## Bootlover07

What are y'all's thoughts on mandarin versus sapphire? I haven't seen the mandarin in person. Which is best for a fun punch of color for spring and summer? By the way, I just went through my warm weather wardrobe and apparently it's a lot more colorful than I remember lol!!!


----------



## acm1134

I say mandarin for the pop of color ! It's so bright and fun !


----------



## lucydee

Bootlover07 said:


> What are y'all's thoughts on mandarin versus sapphire? I haven't seen the mandarin in person. Which is best for a fun punch of color for spring and summer? By the way, I just went through my warm weather wardrobe and apparently it's a lot more colorful than I remember lol!!!


 
I bought the Mandarin and love it!
Its a great color and goes with alot of colors.  I wanted a pop of color for spring/summer.
Now I want the summer blue.  Going to Macys this week to presale summer blue for an additonal 25% off for friends and family sale


----------



## paula3boys

lucydee said:


> I bought the Mandarin and love it!
> Its a great color and goes with alot of colors.  I wanted a pop of color for spring/summer.
> Now I want the summer blue.  Going to Macys this week to presale summer blue for an additonal 25% off for friends and family sale




When does presale start? Only 25% or can we use rewards on top? Thanks in advance


----------



## jazzyj1021

lucydee said:


> Now I want the summer blue.  Going to Macys this week to presale summer blue for an additonal 25% off for friends and family sale




Whoa whoa, tell me how does that work to get an additional 25 off? :0


----------



## fieldsinspring

I ordered the summer blue today at macys, already marked down and you are able to get 20% off now in store on top if that. 



lucydee said:


> I bought the Mandarin and love it!
> Its a great color and goes with alot of colors.  I wanted a pop of color for spring/summer.
> Now I want the summer blue.  Going to Macys this week to presale summer blue for an additonal 25% off for friends and family sale


----------



## lucydee

jazzyj1021 said:


> Whoa whoa, tell me how does that work to get an additional 25 off? :0



The bag is already on sale so you will get an additional 25 off for friends & family sale.
it's a great deal!


----------



## lucydee

fieldsinspring said:


> I ordered the summer blue today at macys, already marked down and you are able to get 20% off now in store on top if that.



Congrats on a great deal!
I love summer blue going this weekend to get mine.


----------



## lucydee

paula3boys said:


> When does presale start? Only 25% or can we use rewards on top? Thanks in advance



Presale already started.  No mixing coupons so 25 off it is. Some mk bags are already on sale so you get an additional 25% off the sale price.


----------



## designer.deals

lucydee said:


> Presale already started.  No mixing coupons so 25 off it is. Some mk bags are already on sale so you get an additional 25% off the sale price.




I went to my Macy's and they said it doesn't start 21 to presale &#128553;


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> I went to my Macy's and they said it doesn't start 21 to presale &#128553;




I can't believe you couldn't work some magic and get them to help you out! Don't they understand we have purses to buy?!?!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> I can't believe you couldn't work some magic and get them to help you out! Don't they understand we have purses to buy?!?!




I know right but I can't complain I'm going back to get a patent leather scarlet (red ) large selma that is suppose to be $358 but it's priced wrong at $228


----------



## fieldsinspring

They have 20% off right now though




designer.deals said:


> I went to my Macy's and they said it doesn't start 21 to presale &#128553;


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> They have 20% off right now though




Only on sale items not reg. priced items


----------



## paula3boys

designer.deals said:


> I went to my Macy's and they said it doesn't start 21 to presale &#128553;




Mine offered to presale today


----------



## designer.deals

paula3boys said:


> Mine offered to presale today




Macy's should all get the same info out. Don't like the inconsistencies


----------



## fieldsinspring

Sale and regular. 




designer.deals said:


> Only on sale items not reg. priced items


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> Sale and regular.




With a coupon?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Yes but they have the coupon at the register. I went yesterday and had no clue- the SA told me about it after I asked when friends and family was. 



designer.deals said:


> With a coupon?


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> Yes but they have the coupon at the register. I went yesterday and had no clue- the SA told me about it after I asked when friends and family was.




Really I was just there and they didn't say anything even after I asked about the f&f sale


----------



## fieldsinspring

Yep. I clarified several times and considered the sapphire hamilton- ended up ordering the summer blue dressy because it was already on sale making it $220



designer.deals said:


> Really I was just there and they didn't say anything even after I asked about the f&f sale


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> Yep. I clarified several times and considered the sapphire hamilton- ended up ordering the summer blue dressy because it was already on sale making it $220




Ur lucky!! I just got a patent leather selma that had wrong price of $228 when it should've read $358 and they honored it and I'm hoping I can take it back for f&f and get the 25% too


----------



## jazzyj1021

So..If we do presale right now and get 25% off then pick up the bag during the actual F&F sale..Does that mean we can snag an extra 25 off? Or are the days way off from each other that we can't do that? Did I make sense? :shame:
I'm trying to get my mom to buy a Dressy so I can use it (hehehe) and I'll get either a EW Hamilton or Jet Set satchel.


----------



## nij_lv

designer.deals said:


> Ur lucky!! I just got a patent leather selma that had wrong price of $228 when it should've read $358 and they honored it and I'm hoping I can take it back for f&f and get the 25% too


that's a great deal if they do!  I wish i could get lucky finding one that has the lower wrong price too haha.


----------



## designer.deals

nij_lv said:


> that's a great deal if they do!  I wish i could get lucky finding one that has the lower wrong price too haha.




I couldn't believe it either but good thing I called to put it on hold because some lady saw it behind the register and wanted it but since it was on hold they couldn't sell it


----------



## AuntJulie

nij_lv said:


> that's a great deal if they do!  I wish i could get lucky finding one that has the lower wrong price too haha.



I couldn't live with the guilt. I would never enjoy the bag.


----------



## AlannahMae

Hello Ladies, am thinking of getting my first Sutton and was wondering if it comes in Pearl Grey? Thanks.


----------



## fergielicious

AlannahMae said:


> Hello Ladies, am thinking of getting my first Sutton and was wondering if it comes in Pearl Grey? Thanks.




Yes both the large and medium sutton come in pearl gray now


----------



## LVaznGRL

AlannahMae said:


> Hello Ladies, am thinking of getting my first Sutton and was wondering if it comes in Pearl Grey? Thanks.


Yes. Macy's has the large and medium in Pearl Grey. Nordstrom also has the large and medium in stores. Lord and Taylor's website has the large.


----------



## AlannahMae

Thank you for the confirmation, Ladies!


----------



## Bootlover07

I was in my Macys today and the lady said you could presale now; however when I asked the online chat person a couple days ago she said you couldn't presale until the 21st. Apparently they're not consistent at all.


----------



## fergielicious

Bootlover07 said:


> I was in my Macys today and the lady said you could presale now; however when I asked the online chat person a couple days ago she said you couldn't presale until the 21st. Apparently they're not consistent at all.



I just called my macys and they said presale starts sunday april 13th


----------



## jazzyj1021

Called my Macys too. Starts on the 13th.


----------



## fergielicious

jazzyj1021 said:


> Called my Macys too. Starts on the 13th.



Just went to macys, asked for a manager and did a presale. Apparently a manager can presale whenever they want!


----------



## jazzyj1021

fergielicious said:


> Just went to macys, asked for a manager and did a presale. Apparently a manager can presale whenever they want!




In other words, I really need to befriend a manager lol


----------



## fergielicious

jazzyj1021 said:


> In other words, I really need to befriend a manager lol




No just ask SA for any manager. They're all about customer service!


----------



## tambles

Just got this bag in navy!!! Loving it!


----------



## M1SSLA

tambles said:


> Just got this bag in navy!!! Loving it!



Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## tambles

LOL!  I've got to figure out how to post pics from the phone, but once I do I'll post some.


----------



## acm1134

Just got this baby in yesterday !


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2577029
> 
> Just got this baby in yesterday !




Isn't it gorgeous ?!?


----------



## kaitekins

* in regards to the presale discussion* Not completly true. Presale was to offically begin on th 13th, but in some areas (northeast USA for sure),  they are doing it early  to boost sales. any sales associate can do a presale, but not all the stores are doing it yet.


----------



## Alyana

I was in Macys earlier (Long Island) scoping out the Sutton, and the SA asked me if I wanted to presale. She also wanted me to open a Macys card and said that I would get the 20% for opening the card + the 25% off for F&F. If I didn't have one already, I def would have jumped at that! 

Also, so happy to see/join this thread. I spotted the Sutton last week while at Macys and immediately fell in love. Now to pick a size/color!


----------



## lucydee

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2577029
> 
> Just got this baby in yesterday !


Congrats!
It she navy or black?


----------



## houstonm2198

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2577029
> 
> Just got this baby in yesterday !


Gorgeous!


----------



## acm1134

lucydee said:


> Congrats!
> It she navy or black?




She is in black (: I would love all the colors though hehe


----------



## Shelly95

Just received my medium summer blue dressy! The colour is so beautiful and i love the style of this bag so much! My only complaint is the leather isn't as structure as selma, i'm afraid it's gonna soften even more and looks deformed after a while. Despite that, i still love a large dark dune/dark khaki dressy to use for school!


----------



## acm1134

Just ordered a large sapphire dressy from eBay. Fingers crossed that it isn't too good to be true ! Lol


----------



## alichelsealyn

This bag is gorgeous!! Does it come in size small?


----------



## M1SSLA

alichelsealyn said:


> This bag is gorgeous!! Does it come in size small?



No but it does come in a medium size.


----------



## acm1134

Is anyone else lusting over the raspberry dressy ?! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## acm1134

I must have her !


----------



## VajstaGurly

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2583082
> 
> 
> I must have her !



Me too me too ... lol


----------



## fergielicious

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2583082
> 
> 
> I must have her !




So pretty! Did you see this in person? How is raspberry compared to fuchsia?


----------



## M1SSLA

fergielicious said:


> So pretty! Did you see this in person? How is raspberry compared to fuchsia?



I haven't seen the raspberry on the dressy/sutton but I've seen it in person in a wallet.The SA show me both colors one is more pink other is more red. But from a distance you can't really tell its much different at all from fuchsia.


----------



## Shelly95

M1SSLA said:


> I haven't seen the raspberry on the dressy/sutton but I've seen it in person in a wallet.The SA show me both colors one is more pink other is more red. But from a distance you can't really tell its much different at all from fuchsia.



Which one is more pink and other is more red??


----------



## paula3boys

fergielicious said:


> So pretty! Did you see this in person? How is raspberry compared to fuchsia?




Fuschia has purple undertones and raspberry is true pink. I have raspberry wallet


----------



## M1SSLA

If you in the above post with the raspberry sutton you'll see the fuchsia Hamilton bag behind it.  You'll see settle differences. It's true what said about fuchsia has little purple tones like pink purple. Other is like tiny red/pink.


----------



## Shelly95

Ooh I'm tempted to get a pink bag! Can't wait to see more pictures of this raspberry color  is it darker than the fuchsia color??


----------



## acm1134

M1SSLA said:


> If you in the above post with the raspberry sutton you'll see the fuchsia Hamilton bag behind it.  You'll see settle differences. It's true what said about fuchsia has little purple tones like pink purple. Other is like tiny red/pink.




The Hamilton behind it is actually raspberry as we'll it just looks different because of the lighting, but I have the fuchsia and I must say the colors are way different. Raspberry is a hot pink while fuchsia has purple undertone. I'm probably going to sell my fuchsia and get raspberry instead lol


----------



## M1SSLA

Maybe it's preference. The SA at the Michael kors bought them both but I guess he was male. Maybe he doesn't see color as much as some other females do.


----------



## Selyn

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2583082
> 
> 
> I must have her !


Omg i saw these today and the dark dune colors both are to die for. If you wanted a fun a bit bright pink go for it coz you wont be dissapointed. Saw the dark dune too its another must have color its too bad the mk store only carries the medium size.


----------



## AuntJulie

I was just perusing, more like salivating through the new MK summer catalog, and I thought I saw what looks like a North South large Dressy!

It's so beautiful!  What do y'all think?

http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/b1f9917c#/b1f9917c/8


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> I was just perusing, more like salivating through the new MK summer catalog, and I thought I saw what looks like a North South large Dressy!
> 
> It's so beautiful!  What do y'all think?
> 
> http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/b1f9917c#/b1f9917c/8





OK... that does it. I need a part time job (to go with my full time job) in order to pay for all these new beauties!!!!! I LOVE this!


----------



## lucydee

AuntJulie said:


> I was just perusing, more like salivating through the new MK summer catalog, and I thought I saw what looks like a North South large Dressy!
> 
> It's so beautiful!  What do y'all think?
> 
> http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/b1f9917c#/b1f9917c/8




Thanks AuntJulie for posting this!
I love the North South Dressy shown in the catalog and I also love just about everything else in this MK Catalog, So many pretty things to look forward to.


----------



## Cahlee

AuntJulie said:


> I was just perusing, more like salivating through the new MK summer catalog, and I thought I saw what looks like a North South large Dressy!
> 
> It's so beautiful!  What do y'all think?
> 
> http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/b1f9917c#/b1f9917c/8




I am totally loving that one and the embossed hamilton! Eek


----------



## jazzyj1021

lucydee said:


> I also love just about everything else in this MK Catalog, So many pretty things to look forward to.




That's the scary part! We're barely going into summer. I wonder what styles and colors Fall will bring us! *clutches wallet*


----------



## Alyana

Looks like Nordstrom has restocked both sizes in Sapphire!


----------



## ubo22

AuntJulie said:


> I was just perusing, more like salivating through the new MK summer catalog, and I thought I saw what looks like a North South large Dressy!
> 
> It's so beautiful!  What do y'all think?
> 
> http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/b1f9917c#/b1f9917c/8


That large tricolor sutton tote is to die for!  I must have it!  It would be so great for summer.  I can't even find it on the MK website yet.  Do you know when it becomes available?


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> That large tricolor sutton tote is to die for!  I must have it!  It would be so great for summer.  I can't even find it on the MK website yet.  Do you know when it becomes available?




I saw these tricolor bags at Nordstrom last night


----------



## designer.deals

paula3boys said:


> I saw these tricolor bags at Nordstrom last night




Really?? Omg ! I must go lol


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> I saw these tricolor bags at Nordstrom last night


Were they exactly the same as the solid color version or were there some differences?


----------



## M1SSLA

The tri colored sutton / dressy must be available. I was browsing instagram and I saw a photo that someone had purchased it


----------



## ubo22

Opinions please...I assume based on the handle drop that the Dressy/Sutton can't be worn over the shoulder.  Based on the pictures, it seems more like the Selma with short hand-held handles and a longer attachable shoulder strap.  I'm torn because I love the color of this new tricolor Dressy/Sutton but have had my eye on the Miranda.  I like that the Miranda has handles that are long enough that it can be worn over the shoulders like a traditional tote.  I wish the Miranda came in this new tricolor (navy, white, luggage) scheme.  Does anyone have or know someone who has both the Dressy/Sutton and the Miranda and can contrast/compare the two in terms of handles/straps and wearability?


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> Were they exactly the same as the solid color version or were there some differences?




Don't recall differences but I picked one up to look over quickly


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> Don't recall differences but I picked one up to look over quickly


Thanks.  I think I'm going to go with the Miranda instead because I really want a traditional tote styled bag.  This tricolor Dressy/Sutton isn't yet on the Nordstrom website, but hopefully it will be up soon so we can take a look at the specs.


----------



## fergielicious

Ok ladies! Need your help! I'm looking for a Medium Dressy in Mandarin. Please let me know if anyone sees one anywhere! Thanks!&#128077;


----------



## piperhallie

O.M.G. Tricolor sutton is heaven!! Is it really available at Nordy's??!


----------



## acm1134

Got this beauty brand new on eBay for $220 (:


----------



## milkpig

I was waiting for so long to join this club and finally I can now yeahhhhhhhh 
I am falling in love with the MK sutton and order 4 of them in fushchia, sapphire, black and pearl grey. Now it's time to decide which one I should keep and which one should go. I have a rule for myself that never buy more than 3 bags at the same style. But this one i can't decide by myself. I love all the colors here. I haven't had fushchia and sapphire, so I want to keep them . I also love the pearl grey but the most important thing that I like is the silver hardware (it seems so hard to find MK bags with silver hardware). I thought I would return the black one because I have the Hamilton in black already. But then I hesitate because the black of this style looks sooooooo classy and I know I can use it anytime, anywhere. 
I really need some advices from you guys. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Personally I would return the grey. I know what you mean about the silver- and I wanted to love it but I just don't. The grey to me is very blah and doesn't add a lot. All of the others are gorgeous. Just my .02


----------



## paula3boys

fieldsinspring said:


> Personally I would return the grey. I know what you mean about the silver- and I wanted to love it but I just don't. The grey to me is very blah and doesn't add a lot. All of the others are gorgeous. Just my .02




Agreed


----------



## ubo22

milkpig said:


> I was waiting for so long to join this club and finally I can now yeahhhhhhhh
> I am falling in love with the MK sutton and order 4 of them in fushchia, sapphire, black and pearl grey. Now it's time to decide which one I should keep and which one should go. I have a rule for myself that never buy more than 3 bags at the same style. But this one i can't decide by myself. I love all the colors here. I haven't had fushchia and sapphire, so I want to keep them . I also love the pearl grey but the most important thing that I like is the silver hardware (it seems so hard to find MK bags with silver hardware). I thought I would return the black one because I have the Hamilton in black already. But then I hesitate because the black of this style looks sooooooo classy and I know I can use it anytime, anywhere.
> I really need some advices from you guys. Thanks in advance.


Return the black one.  You already have a black Hamilton and can always get this in black in the future.  You might not be able to get the pearl grey again in the future.  Also, it's nice to have at least one bag with silver hardware.


----------



## AuntJulie

Look what catalog I got in the mail today!


----------



## ubo22

AuntJulie said:


> Look what catalog I got in the mail today!
> View attachment 2588090
> 
> View attachment 2588091
> 
> View attachment 2588092


It's official!!!


----------



## AuntJulie

milkpig said:


> I was waiting for so long to join this club and finally I can now yeahhhhhhhh
> I am falling in love with the MK sutton and order 4 of them in fushchia, sapphire, black and pearl grey. Now it's time to decide which one I should keep and which one should go. I have a rule for myself that never buy more than 3 bags at the same style. But this one i can't decide by myself. I love all the colors here. I haven't had fushchia and sapphire, so I want to keep them . I also love the pearl grey but the most important thing that I like is the silver hardware (it seems so hard to find MK bags with silver hardware). I thought I would return the black one because I have the Hamilton in black already. But then I hesitate because the black of this style looks sooooooo classy and I know I can use it anytime, anywhere.
> I really need some advices from you guys. Thanks in advance.



Keep the black one!


----------



## milkpig

Thank you for all your advises, I really appreciate. I've just found out that MK has the Hamilton in normal pearl grey (I said normal because before MK has the specchio hamilton peal grey with silver trimming And I don't like it). I am thinking about getting the hamilton in pearl grey and return the sutton since I really need a bag in silver hardware


----------



## AuntJulie

milkpig said:


> Thank you for all your advises, I really appreciate. I've just found out that MK has the Hamilton in normal pearl grey (I said normal because before MK has the specchio hamilton peal grey with silver trimming And I don't like it). I am thinking about getting the hamilton in pearl grey and return the sutton since I really need a bag in silver hardware



Are these large or medium?


----------



## milkpig

AuntJulie said:


> Look what catalog I got in the mail today!
> View attachment 2588090
> 
> View attachment 2588091
> 
> View attachment 2588092


I've just seen Nordstrom has the tricolor sutton but the color combination is different in your catalog, and I like the one in the catalog better


----------



## milkpig

This is the tricolor sutton at Nordstrom online


----------



## milkpig

AuntJulie said:


> Are these large or medium?


I've only bought medium bag because I am a petite person, only 5'1 and I usually don't wear high heels. Thus I don't carry much in my bag


----------



## fieldsinspring

Fantastic idea!!




milkpig said:


> Thank you for all your advises, I really appreciate. I've just found out that MK has the Hamilton in normal pearl grey (I said normal because before MK has the specchio hamilton peal grey with silver trimming And I don't like it). I am thinking about getting the hamilton in pearl grey and return the sutton since I really need a bag in silver hardware


----------



## ilysukixD

Tell me where did you get the pink.... I have only seen it bloomingdale in large.....





milkpig said:


> I was waiting for so long to join this club and finally I can now yeahhhhhhhh
> I am falling in love with the MK sutton and order 4 of them in fushchia, sapphire, black and pearl grey. Now it's time to decide which one I should keep and which one should go. I have a rule for myself that never buy more than 3 bags at the same style. But this one i can't decide by myself. I love all the colors here. I haven't had fushchia and sapphire, so I want to keep them . I also love the pearl grey but the most important thing that I like is the silver hardware (it seems so hard to find MK bags with silver hardware). I thought I would return the black one because I have the Hamilton in black already. But then I hesitate because the black of this style looks sooooooo classy and I know I can use it anytime, anywhere.
> I really need some advices from you guys. Thanks in advance.


----------



## VajstaGurly

AuntJulie said:


> Look what catalog I got in the mail today!
> View attachment 2588090
> 
> View attachment 2588091
> 
> View attachment 2588092



Love the yellow dressy ...


----------



## milkpig

ilysukixD said:


> Tell me where did you get the pink.... I have only seen it bloomingdale in large.....


I bought mine at Nordstrom online about 2 months ago. Fortunately I decided to get it before it was sold out in just a week after that. Since then I've never seen Nordstrom restock this color. I think you should check it in store to see if they still have this color.


----------



## lucydee

If I had to choose, I would keep the pink and the sapphire.
I love this bag!


----------



## lucydee

VajstaGurly said:


> Love the yellow dressy ...




Me too!  Love the color!


----------



## ubo22

milkpig said:


> thank you for all your advises, i really appreciate. I've just found out that mk has the hamilton in normal pearl grey (i said normal because before mk has the specchio hamilton peal grey with silver trimming and i don't like it). I am thinking about getting the hamilton in pearl grey and return the sutton since i really need a bag in silver hardware






fieldsinspring said:


> fantastic idea!!



+1


----------



## AuntJulie

lucydee said:


> Me too!  Love the color!



The back cover of the catalog has the raspberry and the optic white Dressy's too!


----------



## ubo22

milkpig said:


> I've just seen Nordstrom has the tricolor sutton but the color combination is different in your catalog, and I like the one in the catalog better


Me, too!  Didn't someone say they saw the tricolor Sutton from the catalog at Nordstrom?  I thought it was the same one.


----------



## jazzyj1021

milkpig said:


> This is the tricolor sutton at Nordstrom online



I kindofsortof like both of them. Especially the black, white, and luggage one..It's like having the best of 3 worlds!


----------



## LVOEbear

Need help deciding! The dressy is by far my favorite mk bag. I finally got it in pearl grey and love it! Problem is I want more. 

I have my eye on 
Medium dune 
Medium raspberry 
Large tricolor (the black, white one from nordies)
Large sapphire


----------



## Cahlee

LVOEbear said:


> Need help deciding! The dressy is by far my favorite mk bag. I finally got it in pearl grey and love it! Problem is I want more.
> 
> I have my eye on
> Medium dune
> Medium raspberry
> Large tricolor (the black, white one from nordies)
> Large sapphire




Saphire and the black/white one! I know for sure I want the black/white for myself as soon as a good sale comes around!


----------



## AuntJulie

LVOEbear said:


> Need help deciding! The dressy is by far my favorite mk bag. I finally got it in pearl grey and love it! Problem is I want more.
> 
> I have my eye on
> Medium dune
> Medium raspberry
> Large tricolor (the black, white one from nordies)
> Large sapphire




Pick sapphire because (a) it's gorgeous, (b) it will go on sale sooner than the others, and (c) it might not come back!!


----------



## LVOEbear

AuntJulie said:


> Pick sapphire because (a) it's gorgeous, (b) it will go on sale sooner than the others, and (c) it might not come back!!




I plan on using the 25 percent friends and family. Should I wait for it to go on sale? Last year I missed it because I waited.  Also did last years sapphire have silver hardware?


----------



## nij_lv

paula3boys said:


> agreed



+1


----------



## Luvdabags

Cahlee said:


> Saphire and the black/white one! I know for sure I want the black/white for myself as soon as a good sale comes around!




Me too!  I'm going to have to bite the bullet and get both. When they are gone, they'll be gone.


----------



## ubo22

LVOEbear said:


> I plan on using the 25 percent friends and family. Should I wait for it to go on sale? Last year I missed it because I waited.  Also did last years sapphire have silver hardware?


If you're talking about the Macy's F&F, you can presale at the sale price right now.  Last year's similar color was cadet and it had silver hardware.  I'm not sure if sapphire has had silver hardware.


----------



## AuntJulie

LVOEbear said:


> I plan on using the 25 percent friends and family. Should I wait for it to go on sale? Last year I missed it because I waited.  Also did last years sapphire have silver hardware?




I'm not the expert since I don't have years of experience purchasing MK handbags, but from my limited experience, the only blue I've seen come back is navy which is a core color. 

My guess is that all F and F sales will be over before this color is transistorized out and put on sale. Therefore, 25% off is the best you may get. Dillard's may have it at 33% off later, but that's risky since it may sell out before it goes that low on sale.


----------



## VajstaGurly

What do you ladies think about the vintage yellow dressy?


----------



## Cahlee

I just went in to nordstroms, they still had the 25% off in store. It took so much willpower to not walk out with the black/white dressy


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> I just went in to nordstroms, they still had the 25% off in store. It took so much willpower to not walk out with the black/white dressy




Were they doing the 
 25% off the black/white dressy too?


----------



## LVOEbear

Cahlee said:


> I just went in to nordstroms, they still had the 25% off in store. It took so much willpower to not walk out with the black/white dressy




I'm going now and it's been a rough week so far. I might not have so much willpower LOL


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> Were they doing the
> 25% off the black/white dressy too?




Yes the sales associate saw me ogling it and told me! It looks so nice on. I had to get dragged away. I'll buy it if it goes for below 300 tax (or in May), whichever comes first. I just need to step away from buying handbags for at least a couple of weeks


----------



## Cahlee

LVOEbear said:


> I'm going now and it's been a rough week so far. I might not have so much willpower LOL




Good luck, it's really gorgeous, if you don't have someone there to take you away, I honestly don't think you'll make it! Who can resist a black and white combination when it's done correctly?!


----------



## ubo22

Cahlee said:


> I just went in to nordstroms, they still had the 25% off in store. It took so much willpower to not walk out with the black/white dressy


Did they have the navy/white/luggage version that was in the catalog?


----------



## Cahlee

ubo22 said:


> Did they have the navy/white/luggage version that was in the catalog?




No, not at my nordstroms. They didn't have the brown/white either. 

The one from the catalog is totally sexy, but I already have a hamilton with a similar color pattern so my goal is black and white!


----------



## ubo22

Cahlee said:


> No, not at my nordstroms. They didn't have the brown/white either.
> 
> The one from the catalog is totally sexy, but I already have a hamilton with a similar color pattern so my goal is black and white!


Thanks for your response.

Has anyone tracked down the catalog version in navy/white/luggage?  Obviously, I'm still a bit obsessed with this one.  I can't believe MK would feature it in their summer catalog and not have it on their website.


----------



## ubo22

VajstaGurly said:


> What do you ladies think about the vintage yellow dressy?


Vintage yellow dressy is gorgeous...heart thumping gorgeous...makes you want to swoon gorgeous.  I love the color!


----------



## Cahlee

I'm thinking they're reserving it to only being able to order from the catalog from now (This is just my guess, I really have no clue) I know one person said they saw it at Nordstrom but maybe they were referring to the black/white or brown/white. I went to my local MK store and it wasn't there, and nordstrom just had the black/white. Maybe it'll make it's debut in stores this upcoming month


----------



## ubo22

Cahlee said:


> I'm thinking they're reserving it to only being able to order from the catalog from now (This is just my guess, I really have no clue) I know one person said they saw it at Nordstrom but maybe they were referring to the black/white or brown/white. I went to my local MK store and it wasn't there, and nordstrom just had the black/white. Maybe it'll make it's debut in stores this upcoming month


They're teasing us with that summer catalog.


----------



## LVOEbear

Cahlee said:


> Yes the sales associate saw me ogling it and told me! It looks so nice on. I had to get dragged away. I'll buy it if it goes for below 300 tax (or in May), whichever comes first. I just need to step away from buying handbags for at least a couple of weeks




Wah they wouldn't give me the 25 off. I wanted it so bad too.


----------



## designer.deals

[QUOT E=LVOEbear;26632663]Wah they wouldn't give me the 25 off. I wanted it so bad too.[/QUOTE]

In store or online?


----------



## LVOEbear

designer.deals said:


> [QUOT E=LVOEbear;26632663]Wah they wouldn't give me the 25 off. I wanted it so bad too.



In store or online?[/QUOTE]


In the store at nordstroms.  I really wanted it but I won't ever pay full price when I know there are so many good deals.


----------



## Cahlee

LVOEbear said:


> In store or online?




In the store at nordstroms.  I really wanted it but I won't ever pay full price when I know there are so many good deals.[/QUOTE]


What?! Why not? How weird, maybe only some nordstroms will honor it on the newer merchandise. Sorry to hear about that, I'm sure another 25% will come soon somewhere else


----------



## LVOEbear

Cahlee said:


> In the store at nordstroms.  I really wanted it but I won't ever pay full price when I know there are so many good deals.




What?! Why not? How weird, maybe only some nordstroms will honor it on the newer merchandise. Sorry to hear about that, I'm sure another 25% will come soon somewhere else[/QUOTE]


I'm going to try another mall tonight. The SA's there know me better and might be more willing to work with me


----------



## Cahlee

LVOEbear said:


> What?! Why not? How weird, maybe only some nordstroms will honor it on the newer merchandise. Sorry to hear about that, I'm sure another 25% will come soon somewhere else




I'm going to try another mall tonight. The SA's there know me better and might be more willing to work with me [/QUOTE]


I hope it works out for you!


----------



## SelmaLove

VajstaGurly said:


> What do you ladies think about the vintage yellow dressy?




Seriously, I can't wait for this one.


----------



## VajstaGurly

SelmaLove said:


> Seriously, I can't wait for this one.



Me too lol ...


----------



## kittyj11

Hi all!

I'm a long-time lurker on both the Sutton and Selma boards (so I'm posting this in both) and I just worked up the courage to share my little Kors family with you! The picture isn't great (I should be ashamed - my bf is a pro photographer) but all I'm working with is my phone camera! I hope you don't mind.

Introducing:

Dark Dune Studded Medium Selma Messenger
Black Studded Large N/S Selma
Navy Large Dressy/Sutton

I bought the Selmas on eBay a while back and have enjoyed them tremendously. I had my eye on the Dressy style, but didn't cave until a couple weeks ago when I found this little guy - I call him my "rescue" - on the clearance table at Nordies for $240! He was obviously a return as he didn't have real tags anymore, but the sales ladies said that they inspected it and couldn't find anything wrong/missing. I checked it over and agreed - it felt like fate! I love all three of these bags and besides my giant Coach tote which fits my computer, they are all I carry.

I would LOVE a mandarin (or the new vintage yellow!) Dressy next, but I don't think I can justify the purchase right now so soon after the navy Dressy.

It's been a pleasure seeing all of your bags that I figured it was time to throw my hat in the ring too. It's nice to finally "meet" all of you!

Kitty


----------



## msmsytique

kittyj11 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm a long-time lurker on both the Sutton and Selma boards (so I'm posting this in both) and I just worked up the courage to share my little Kors family with you! The picture isn't great (I should be ashamed - my bf is a pro photographer) but all I'm working with is my phone camera! I hope you don't mind.
> 
> Introducing:
> 
> Dark Dune Studded Medium Selma Messenger
> Black Studded Large N/S Selma
> Navy Large Dressy/Sutton
> 
> I bought the Selmas on eBay a while back and have enjoyed them tremendously. I had my eye on the Dressy style, but didn't cave until a couple weeks ago when I found this little guy - I call him my "rescue" - on the clearance table at Nordies for $240! He was obviously a return as he didn't have real tags anymore, but the sales ladies said that they inspected it and couldn't find anything wrong/missing. I checked it over and agreed - it felt like fate! I love all three of these bags and besides my giant Coach tote which fits my computer, they are all I carry.
> 
> I would LOVE a mandarin (or the new vintage yellow!) Dressy next, but I don't think I can justify the purchase right now so soon after the navy Dressy.
> 
> It's been a pleasure seeing all of your bags that I figured it was time to throw my hat in the ring too. It's nice to finally "meet" all of you!
> 
> Kitty


What a lovely family you have. Great choices  Love the studs and the dune color and of course your dressy is beautiful.


----------



## kittyj11

msmsytique said:


> What a lovely family you have. Great choices  Love the studs and the dune color and of course your dressy is beautiful.


Thank you so much! I wish the picture had come out better.  But I guess you guys know what they look like! The saffiano leather just makes these bags perfect to me.


----------



## AuntJulie

SelmaLove said:


> Seriously, I can't wait for this one.



Me too!


----------



## AuntJulie

kittyj11 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm a long-time lurker on both the Sutton and Selma boards (so I'm posting this in both) and I just worked up the courage to share my little Kors family with you! The picture isn't great (I should be ashamed - my bf is a pro photographer) but all I'm working with is my phone camera! I hope you don't mind.
> 
> Introducing:
> 
> Dark Dune Studded Medium Selma Messenger
> Black Studded Large N/S Selma
> Navy Large Dressy/Sutton
> 
> I bought the Selmas on eBay a while back and have enjoyed them tremendously. I had my eye on the Dressy style, but didn't cave until a couple weeks ago when I found this little guy - I call him my "rescue" - on the clearance table at Nordies for $240! He was obviously a return as he didn't have real tags anymore, but the sales ladies said that they inspected it and couldn't find anything wrong/missing. I checked it over and agreed - it felt like fate! I love all three of these bags and besides my giant Coach tote which fits my computer, they are all I carry.
> 
> I would LOVE a mandarin (or the new vintage yellow!) Dressy next, but I don't think I can justify the purchase right now so soon after the navy Dressy.
> 
> It's been a pleasure seeing all of your bags that I figured it was time to throw my hat in the ring too. It's nice to finally "meet" all of you!
> 
> Kitty



Gorgeous!  Buying them one at a time definitely makes you appreciate them more!


----------



## nij_lv

kittyj11 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm a long-time lurker on both the Sutton and Selma boards (so I'm posting this in both) and I just worked up the courage to share my little Kors family with you! The picture isn't great (I should be ashamed - my bf is a pro photographer) but all I'm working with is my phone camera! I hope you don't mind.
> 
> Introducing:
> 
> Dark Dune Studded Medium Selma Messenger
> Black Studded Large N/S Selma
> Navy Large Dressy/Sutton
> 
> I bought the Selmas on eBay a while back and have enjoyed them tremendously. I had my eye on the Dressy style, but didn't cave until a couple weeks ago when I found this little guy - I call him my "rescue" - on the clearance table at Nordies for $240! He was obviously a return as he didn't have real tags anymore, but the sales ladies said that they inspected it and couldn't find anything wrong/missing. I checked it over and agreed - it felt like fate! I love all three of these bags and besides my giant Coach tote which fits my computer, they are all I carry.
> 
> I would LOVE a mandarin (or the new vintage yellow!) Dressy next, but I don't think I can justify the purchase right now so soon after the navy Dressy.
> 
> It's been a pleasure seeing all of your bags that I figured it was time to throw my hat in the ring too. It's nice to finally "meet" all of you!
> 
> Kitty



wowww congrats! ive been wanting to get a large sutton for a while now. would love to see modeling pics


----------



## kittyj11

AuntJulie said:


> Gorgeous!  Buying them one at a time definitely makes you appreciate them more!


Haha yes even though its tempting to just go crazy and buy each one that I want! I will be good though  I'm hoping they come out with some interesting neutrals in fall so I'm telling myself that I'm "saving up" for those...


----------



## kittyj11

nij_lv said:


> wowww congrats! ive been wanting to get a large sutton for a while now. would love to see modeling pics


I felt really lucky to find the large Sutton for that price - and in the colour I wanted most! But EEEK I think I'm too shy for modeling pics!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Though all 4 are just beautiful... I'm not a pink girl, so I would get rid of the pink. MK has lots of other bags in that color that are beautiful. I agree with the silver HW, so I would keep that one. My $.03


----------



## Cahlee

Kitty, I'm not much of a studs girl, but I absolutely love the look of your selma! I'm sure you get compliments wherever you go. 
I agree with aunt Julie, it's a wonderful thing acquiring one purse at a time. I've been on a purse spree, and although I still get the adrenaline, I lose track of things pretty fast and quickly get over the excitement of one for the next.

Anyway warm welcome from a fellow tpf-er! Hope to hear from you more!


----------



## kittyj11

Cahlee said:


> Kitty, I'm not much of a studs girl, but I absolutely love the look of your selma! I'm sure you get compliments wherever you go.
> I agree with aunt Julie, it's a wonderful thing acquiring one purse at a time. I've been on a purse spree, and although I still get the adrenaline, I lose track of things pretty fast and quickly get over the excitement of one for the next.
> 
> Anyway warm welcome from a fellow tpf-er! Hope to hear from you more!


*waves*!! Thanks for the welcome  and the compliments on my bags! I'm a total studs girl - they are really ME, if you know what I mean. I originally felt a little odd buying two bags with studs, but eh, I love them and wear them to death. 

I'm going to try to remember all of your (and Aunt Julie's) words about savoring individual purchases. I think it will be a great reminder to take it slow!


----------



## AuntJulie

kittyj11 said:


> Haha yes even though its tempting to just go crazy and buy each one that I want! I will be good though  I'm hoping they come out with some interesting neutrals in fall so I'm telling myself that I'm "saving up" for those...



Lol...I learned the hard way!  When they go on sale, and they're all so beautiful, you grab them!  But then you realize there's new ones you love even more, and I can't justify buying more. From no on, I'm going to be more deliberate in making my choices. 

Most of my handbags I haven't even used yet. So I'm slowing down and realizing that a good deal doesn't mean I HAVE to buy it. Lol

I recently got a Dooney in aqua which I loved. The color was perfect and the dome shape was perfect, and it was on sale, so I got it.  Now I'm realizing that the strap isn't great and the handles don't go down all the way which is annoying. 

So I'm going to definite consider these types of issues in the future.


----------



## SelmaLove

kittyj11 said:


> Haha yes even though its tempting to just go crazy and buy each one that I want! I will be good though  I'm hoping they come out with some interesting neutrals in fall so I'm telling myself that I'm "saving up" for those...





Speaking of neutrals, the new summer catalog had a color I'm quickly falling in love with. Somebody help me out on the name...dark dune maybe?


----------



## lucydee

kittyj11 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm a long-time lurker on both the Sutton and Selma boards (so I'm posting this in both) and I just worked up the courage to share my little Kors family with you! The picture isn't great (I should be ashamed - my bf is a pro photographer) but all I'm working with is my phone camera! I hope you don't mind.
> 
> Introducing:
> 
> Dark Dune Studded Medium Selma Messenger
> Black Studded Large N/S Selma
> Navy Large Dressy/Sutton
> 
> I bought the Selmas on eBay a while back and have enjoyed them tremendously. I had my eye on the Dressy style, but didn't cave until a couple weeks ago when I found this little guy - I call him my "rescue" - on the clearance table at Nordies for $240! He was obviously a return as he didn't have real tags anymore, but the sales ladies said that they inspected it and couldn't find anything wrong/missing. I checked it over and agreed - it felt like fate! I love all three of these bags and besides my giant Coach tote which fits my computer, they are all I carry.
> 
> I would LOVE a mandarin (or the new vintage yellow!) Dressy next, but I don't think I can justify the purchase right now so soon after the navy Dressy.
> 
> It's been a pleasure seeing all of your bags that I figured it was time to throw my hat in the ring too. It's nice to finally "meet" all of you!
> 
> Kitty


 
You bags are beautiful!
Careful though, Sutton Dressy is addictive 
I started out with the Mandarin Dressy in large and fell really hard for this bag and just picked up another one in Summer Blue while on vacation.  She was on sale for 200.00 so I quickly grabbed her and now Miss Mandarin has a sister in Summer Blue.
I just love this bag and how light she is to carry.


----------



## lucydee

Here is my latest addition to the club. Miss Dressy Sutton in large, color Summer Blue.


----------



## ubo22

lucydee said:


> Here is my latest addition to the club. Miss Dressy Sutton in large, color Summer Blue.


Love the vacation pics of your summer blue Sutton!!!  What a beauty!


----------



## lucydee

ubo22 said:


> Love the vacation pics of your summer blue Sutton!!! What a beauty!


Thank you


----------



## AuntJulie

lucydee said:


> Here is my latest addition to the club. Miss Dressy Sutton in large, color Summer Blue.




I don't know which is more beautiful...the view of the ocean or the view of that Summer Blue Dressy!  Congrats!  I hope you're having fun!  

I plead 2 counts of jealousy...the handbag AND the vacation!


----------



## kittyj11

lucydee said:


> Here is my latest addition to the club. Miss Dressy Sutton in large, color Summer Blue.


I LOVE the pics of your Summer Blue!! Beautiful! You're right - I can feel the addiction creeping in. Mandarin is calling my name...but I'm being good. You got a seriously great price - congrats!


----------



## kittyj11

SelmaLove said:


> Speaking of neutrals, the new summer catalog had a color I'm quickly falling in love with. Somebody help me out on the name...dark dune maybe?


Dark Dune yes! They had it last year in a couple models (my medium Selma studded is Dark Dune) and it looks like they brought it back this year again in just a few models. I think it is my favourite colour - I wish they would do it in more bags!


----------



## lucydee

AuntJulie said:


> I don't know which is more beautiful...the view of the ocean or the view of that Summer Blue Dressy! Congrats! I hope you're having fun!
> 
> I plead 2 counts of jealousy...the handbag AND the vacation!


Thank you AuntJulie


----------



## purdy_femme

Finally she's here!
My medium dressy in mandarin. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## runningllqq

purdy_femme said:


> Finally she's here!
> My medium dressy in mandarin. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2590335



wow she's pretty! Where did you get her? I didn't see medium mandarin ones anywhere online! ^_^


----------



## purdy_femme

runningllqq said:


> wow she's pretty! Where did you get her? I didn't see medium mandarin ones anywhere online! ^_^




thank you! got her from macy's last month when they had the 25% for 2 or more bags. maybe they're sold out now.


----------



## LVOEbear

Has anyone seen the dark dune dressy at any department stores or is it exclusive to MK right now?


----------



## SelmaLove

LVOEbear said:


> Has anyone seen the dark dune dressy at any department stores or is it exclusive to MK right now?




I think Nordstrom's has it for presale, but I'd have to confirm that for you.


----------



## jazzyj1021

Just did a presale for the large in black! Can't wait for the 30th! I wish Macys had the summer collection out so I could see the tri colored bags.


----------



## fergielicious

purdy_femme said:


> Finally she's here!
> My medium dressy in mandarin. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2590335



so pretty! where did you get this one? i'm looking for one too!


----------



## lucydee

purdy_femme said:


> Finally she's here!
> My medium dressy in mandarin. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2590335


 
Congrats on the mandarin!
We are twins 
I love the mandarin dressy!


----------



## purdy_femme

got her from macy's a month ago  my friend bought it for me


----------



## misszhou

hi all.. i was just wondering where this mk sutton/dressy made from? im about to make a purchase on grey sutton... thank you


----------



## AuntJulie

misszhou said:


> hi all.. i was just wondering where this mk sutton/dressy made from? im about to make a purchase on grey sutton... thank you



I think a lot of them are made in China and Vietnam.


----------



## SelmaLove

LVOEbear said:


> Has anyone seen the dark dune dressy at any department stores or is it exclusive to MK right now?




I went back and found it. Neiman Marcus has it


----------



## ilysukixD

I'm still looking for the medium size in fuchsia, have anyone seen it in macys? I really want the 25% off :[


----------



## nij_lv

ilysukixD said:


> I'm still looking for the medium size in fuchsia, have anyone seen it in macys? I really want the 25% off :[



nope havent spot any bright colors at my macys. mostly navy white or luggage.


----------



## espressions




----------



## nhung832

Exchange my navy dressy tote for this!! Im sooo in love with this one!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## jazzyj1021

nhung832 said:


> Exchange my navy dressy tote for this!! Im sooo in love with this one!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;




Looks so much nicer than online!! It's gorgeous!


----------



## SelmaLove

nhung832 said:


> Exchange my navy dressy tote for this!! Im sooo in love with this one!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;




Love! &#128077;


----------



## houstonm2198

nhung832 said:


> Exchange my navy dressy tote for this!! Im sooo in love with this one!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


Pretty!


----------



## nhung832

I want another dressy tote. But im not sure if I should get another large dressy tote in sapphire or a med one.


----------



## ilysukixD

nij_lv said:


> nope havent spot any bright colors at my macys. mostly navy white or luggage.



I basically preorder from the MK website in medium in raspberry... it's basically the same color as fuchsia.  no discount though.....


----------



## ilysukixD

nhung832 said:


> I want another dressy tote. But im not sure if I should get another large dressy tote in sapphire or a med one.



Medium, I think medium size is perfect for women that have small body frame 5 feet 5 or under. Comparing the large sutton to selma large it's almost the same size(however i think the sutton is better), if you find  the selma to be too big, you should order the medium size in sutton. Good luck. I just presale the med. sutton in navy and preorder the med. sutton in raspberry. Can't wait to compare both of them.


----------



## acm1134

ilysukixD said:


> I basically preorder from the MK website in medium in raspberry... it's basically the same color as fuchsia.  no discount though.....





I noticed that too ! Why is the Hamilton raspberry different from the dressy ?


----------



## ilysukixD

acm1134 said:


> I noticed that too ! Why is the Hamilton raspberry different from the dressy ?



Wait are you saying it's not the same color?


----------



## ilysukixD

acm1134 said:


> I noticed that too ! Why is the Hamilton raspberry different from the dressy ?



By the way i like your Pomegranate Selma on your profile picture


----------



## acm1134

ilysukixD said:


> Wait are you saying it's not the same color?




It's called the same name but I've went to two different Michael Kors stores where they had the raspberry Hamilton and dressy side by side and the Hamilton is this beautiful bright pink while the dressy has purple undertones like fuchsia. I was severely disappointed because I love the color of the raspberry Hamilton. When I asked the associate why they were different shades but called the same name she said it might be because the Hamiltons are made at different factory's or something along that line.


----------



## acm1134

ilysukixD said:


> By the way i like your Pomegranate Selma on your profile picture




Thank you ! It's actually fuchsia and black (:


----------



## ilysukixD

acm1134 said:


> It's called the same name but I've went to two different Michael Kors stores where they had the raspberry Hamilton and dressy side by side and the Hamilton is this beautiful bright pink while the dressy has purple undertones like fuchsia. I was severely disappointed because I love the color of the raspberry Hamilton. When I asked the associate why they were different shades but called the same name she said it might be because the Hamiltons are made at different factory's or something along that line.



Do you have any pictures by any chance?? so both of them are raspberry, or the hamilton is raspberry and the dressy/ sutton is fuchsia??? 
I'm crossing my fingers that i won't be disappointed by the color of the sutton because I paid $318 for the raspberry color while i could have gotten the navy for $267


----------



## acm1134

ilysukixD said:


> Do you have any pictures by any chance?? so both of them are raspberry, or the hamilton is raspberry and the dressy/ sutton is fuchsia???
> I'm crossing my fingers that i won't be disappointed by the color of the sutton because I paid $318 for the raspberry color while i could have gotten the navy for $267


I have a picture on page 39. They are both labelled "raspberry" but its obvious the dressy looks more like fuchsia. I thought it was lighting at first or the bag itself in the store, but I went to another MK and saw the same thing. The Hamilton is a bright pink and the dressy has purple undertones like fuchsia


----------



## ilysukixD

acm1134 said:


> I have a picture on page 39. They are both labelled "raspberry" but its obvious the dressy looks more like fuchsia. I thought it was lighting at first or the bag itself in the store, but I went to another MK and saw the same thing. The Hamilton is a bright pink and the dressy has purple undertones like fuchsia




So it was an actual MK stores? I really wished they have it at saks or macys, so I can get additional 25% off


----------



## acm1134

ilysukixD said:


> So it was an actual MK stores? I really wished they have it at saks or macys, so I can get additional 25% off




Yeah I am hoping macys get raspberry soon ! Mk never does coupons and rarely does good sales lol


----------



## ilysukixD

If you really want the sutton in raspberry, purchase from Nieman Marcus and you can receive 10% off and also $50 gift card till 29th.


----------



## Shelly95

Does anyone feel annoyed when using the shoulder strap? I just used mine first time today, I didn't even carry much and it feels like the strap hook is tugging the bag a lot. I'm afraid it's gonna tear apart when use it for school with heavier stuff ><


----------



## ilysukixD

You should be fine, I use my selma for school to and i always loads it with my ipad mini, full wallet, notebooks, etc. However the selma itself is very heavy and i found my shoulder to be very sore from carrying it for the whole day. Since I bought this bag i used light weighted notebooks that are half the size of normal notebook and it saves me space and makes the bag lighter...


----------



## SoFloGirl

Joining the club!


----------



## houstonm2198

SoFloGirl said:


> Joining the club!


Gorgeous!


----------



## SoFloGirl

houstonm2198 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## berrykisses

Long time lurker, first time posting! I lusted after this bag for a long time. I got this bag through the Macy's F&F sale w/ an additional 20% off for opening an account, plus gift cards that I received for my birthday in March. The cost of the bag went down significantly so I couldn't pass! 

Had such a hard time choosing the color. "No I'm gonna wait for the pearl grey! But the sapphire is gorgeous!" Until I finally saw it in mandarin and it was decided what color my first Dressy Sutton tote was going to be! 






I forgot to add this part before posting, but are you girls ever paranoid about the open middle section of the bag? I love the bag dearly, but I get paranoid about my belongings. I like the amount of pockets to keep your more important stuff hidden, but I don't really like the amount of exposure of other not-so-important things in my purse. I'm sure over time, the feeling will pass.


----------



## cncm

berrykisses said:


> Long time lurker, first time posting! I lusted after this bag for a long time. I got this bag through the Macy's F&F sale w/ an additional 20% off for opening an account, plus gift cards that I received for my birthday in March. The cost of the bag went down significantly so I couldn't pass!
> 
> Had such a hard time choosing the color. "No I'm gonna wait for the pearl grey! But the sapphire is gorgeous!" Until I finally saw it in mandarin and it was decided what color my first Dressy Sutton tote was going to be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to add this part before posting, but are you girls ever paranoid about the open middle section of the bag? I love the bag dearly, but I get paranoid about my belongings. I like the amount of pockets to keep your more important stuff hidden, but I don't really like the amount of exposure of other not-so-important things in my purse. I'm sure over time, the feeling will pass.




Beautiful color! Congrats and enjoy the bag!


----------



## SoFloGirl

berrykisses said:


> Long time lurker, first time posting! I lusted after this bag for a long time. I got this bag through the Macy's F&F sale w/ an additional 20% off for opening an account, plus gift cards that I received for my birthday in March. The cost of the bag went down significantly so I couldn't pass!
> 
> Had such a hard time choosing the color. "No I'm gonna wait for the pearl grey! But the sapphire is gorgeous!" Until I finally saw it in mandarin and it was decided what color my first Dressy Sutton tote was going to be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to add this part before posting, but are you girls ever paranoid about the open middle section of the bag? I love the bag dearly, but I get paranoid about my belongings. I like the amount of pockets to keep your more important stuff hidden, but I don't really like the amount of exposure of other not-so-important things in my purse. I'm sure over time, the feeling will pass.


I really love the color as well! Congrats!


----------



## fergielicious

berrykisses said:


> Long time lurker, first time posting! I lusted after this bag for a long time. I got this bag through the Macy's F&F sale w/ an additional 20% off for opening an account, plus gift cards that I received for my birthday in March. The cost of the bag went down significantly so I couldn't pass!
> 
> Had such a hard time choosing the color. "No I'm gonna wait for the pearl grey! But the sapphire is gorgeous!" Until I finally saw it in mandarin and it was decided what color my first Dressy Sutton tote was going to be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to add this part before posting, but are you girls ever paranoid about the open middle section of the bag? I love the bag dearly, but I get paranoid about my belongings. I like the amount of pockets to keep your more important stuff hidden, but I don't really like the amount of exposure of other not-so-important things in my purse. I'm sure over time, the feeling will pass.




She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## fieldsinspring

It's interesting to see the colorblock sutton in raspberry/white/black color difference on zappos and Nordstrom. The Nordstrom looks more like Fuschia. I will say the pic on zappos is far more true to the color raspberry!


----------



## Selyn

Does anyone know if the sutton comes in large in dune color? I lived in canada and theres no such thing as large when it comes to this purse. People who worked in the mk boutique here they didnt even know that theres a large size that  exist.. I love this color so much and i already have the luggage color. It cost too much money to order it from the states  but im willing to do it again for the love of this purse.


----------



## acm1134

Selyn said:


> Does anyone know if the sutton comes in large in dune color? I lived in canada and theres no such thing as large when it comes to this purse. People who worked in the mk boutique here they didnt even know that theres a large size that  exist.. I love this color so much and i already have the luggage color. It cost too much money to order it from the states  but im willing to do it again for the love of this purse.




I have only seen the sutton dark dune in medium here at both mk stores near me. I don't think any other store carries the dark dune sutton yet


----------



## Selyn

acm1134 said:


> I have only seen the sutton dark dune in medium here at both mk stores near me. I don't think any other store carries the dark dune sutton yet


Thanks for letting me know, i really loved that color. On our mk boutique here they only had the dark dune the pink and the white. They didnt even have the luggage color and the black is sold out.


----------



## ilysukixD

I just canceled my preorder on the Raspberry in medium  i know i will regret it but i got my navy sutton for only $150 after discount and gift card... cant bet the price


----------



## Selyn

I really wish that the canadian boutique has a large in dark dune or even black.


----------



## Selyn

Saw this today, sorry the picture was not a good one.


----------



## adesuwa1989

AuntJulie said:


> I think a lot of them are made in China and Vietnam.


i was told by a sales associate in harrods ,that there bags are made in china but the quality checks are done in Switzerland.


----------



## AuntJulie

Selyn said:


> I really wish that the canadian boutique has a large in dark dune or even black.



Is that dark dune?  I hope so since I just got a killer steal on the north south Hamilton in dark dune!  Waiting patiently for it to ship!


----------



## chengy01

Does anyone know how much the dressy/sutton is selling for at MK outlets? thanks!


----------



## unique_golden_r

fieldsinspring said:


> It's interesting to see the colorblock sutton in raspberry/white/black color difference on zappos and Nordstrom. The Nordstrom looks more like Fuschia. I will say the pic on zappos is far more true to the color raspberry!
> 
> View attachment 2600110
> View attachment 2600111



OMG!!! So in love with this MK!!!! GORGEOUS!!

Searching for one in pearlgrey... but not that easy in germany!!!


----------



## Selyn

AuntJulie said:


> Is that dark dune?  I hope so since I just got a killer steal on the north south Hamilton in dark dune!  Waiting patiently for it to ship!


Yes it is the dark dune, such a beautiful color eh.


----------



## xlisx15x

So, after lurking on TPF and the sutton, I decided to post my pic of my new Sutton! I was set on getting the navy, but I completely changed my mind as I entered Macy's and walked out with Sapphire! So here are my pics and my (small!) MK collection, but hey i'm just a college girl that loves bags!


----------



## SoFloGirl

xlisx15x said:


> So, after lurking on TPF and the sutton, I decided to post my pic of my new Sutton! I was set on getting the navy, but I completely changed my mind as I entered Macy's and walked out with Sapphire! So here are my pics and my (small!) MK collection, but hey i'm just a college girl that loves bags!


Such a pretty color, congrats!


----------



## xlisx15x

SoFloGirl said:


> Such a pretty color, congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## AuntJulie

xlisx15x said:


> So, after lurking on TPF and the sutton, I decided to post my pic of my new Sutton! I was set on getting the navy, but I completely changed my mind as I entered Macy's and walked out with Sapphire! So here are my pics and my (small!) MK collection, but hey i'm just a college girl that loves bags!



You have a lovely collection and you've wisely chosen your colors. These 3 will probably cover most of your outfits. 

The benefit of buying them one at a time is that you enjoy them so much more!  Good luck in college!


----------



## nhung832

xlisx15x said:


> So, after lurking on TPF and the sutton, I decided to post my pic of my new Sutton! I was set on getting the navy, but I completely changed my mind as I entered Macy's and walked out with Sapphire! So here are my pics and my (small!) MK collection, but hey i'm just a college girl that loves bags!



I love it... can't to get my this wed!!


----------



## xlisx15x

AuntJulie said:


> You have a lovely collection and you've wisely chosen your colors. These 3 will probably cover most of your outfits.
> 
> The benefit of buying them one at a time is that you enjoy them so much more!  Good luck in college!


Thank you!! and yes that is true, I decided to go complete opposite directions with the colors so I felt like i had a little bit of everything


----------



## Shelly95

Hi ladies  I have a medium sutton and a small jet set satchel (the boxy type with zipper and cross body strap), both in summer blue. I don't know which one should I keep. For such a beautiful bright colour, I only use it for going out and I don't carry much. I can only keep one though


----------



## keishapie1973

Finally joining the club. I really wanted the medium but it wasn't available online.....

Large Sapphire Sutton!!!


----------



## Miats

Shelly95 said:


> Hi ladies  I have a medium sutton and a small jet set satchel (the boxy type with zipper and cross body strap), both in summer blue. I don't know which one should I keep. For such a beautiful bright colour, I only use it for going out and I don't carry much. I can only keep one though


I would keep Sutton, it's a lot dressier looking.


----------



## keishapie1973

Shelly95 said:


> Hi ladies  I have a medium sutton and a small jet set satchel (the boxy type with zipper and cross body strap), both in summer blue. I don't know which one should I keep. For such a beautiful bright colour, I only use it for going out and I don't carry much. I can only keep one though



Definitely keep the Sutton. It's beautiful and very stylish.....


----------



## M1SSLA

tauketula said:


> Finally joining the club. I really wanted the medium but it wasn't available online.....
> 
> Large Sapphire Sutton!!!
> 
> View attachment 2606171



It's beautiful! In the end how do you feel about the large now? I, too wanted a medium sutton but ended getting a large one since colors were limited. I can't wait to get it in the mail!

Beautiful bag though


----------



## keishapie1973

M1SSLA said:


> It's beautiful! In the end how do you feel about the large now? I, too wanted a medium sutton but ended getting a large one since colors were limited. I can't wait to get it in the mail!
> 
> Beautiful bag though




I've been carrying it around the house and it is growing on me. I like it a lot and love the color!!! What color did you go with?


----------



## M1SSLA

tauketula said:


> I've been carrying it around the house and it is growing on me. I like it a lot and love the color!!! What color did you go with?



I wanted a pearl grey or navy or black. I don't know I really love all the colors but, to be safe I went with a black one.  It's my first brand name purse purchase. So I'm so excited!! I wear a lot of neutral colors so color may have been fun.. But, still happy! We will see how I feel when it comes in the mail! Where did you purchase? I heard from another post you have small dents?


----------



## keishapie1973

M1SSLA said:


> I wanted a pearl grey or navy or black. I don't know I really love all the colors but, to be safe I went with a black one.  It's my first brand name purse purchase. So I'm so excited!! I wear a lot of neutral colors so color may have been fun.. But, still happy! We will see how I feel when it comes in the mail! Where did you purchase? I heard from another post you have small dents?




I purchased mine from Macy's. Yes they shipped in a bag so there were small dents. I'm hoping they come out though. This bag looks fantastic in black. I'm sure you're going to love it. Congrats!!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

YAY! I can finally join the club! 

My gorgeous black/white Large Dressy tote!


----------



## VajstaGurly

CoachGirl12 said:


> YAY! I can finally join the club!
> 
> My gorgeous black/white Large Dressy tote!



She's a beauty ...


----------



## bubutoot

CoachGirl12 said:


> YAY! I can finally join the club!
> 
> My gorgeous black/white Large Dressy tote!


Gorgeous!


----------



## misszhou

I had a long debate whether getting black sutton or pearl grey sutton .. then finally I came out with this decision    i love how it looks elegant with silver hardware


----------



## M1SSLA

CoachGirl12 said:


> YAY! I can finally join the club!
> 
> My gorgeous black/white Large Dressy tote!



Did you get her at full price? She is so beautiful! I love it


----------



## nhung832

misszhou said:


> I had a long debate whether getting black sutton or pearl grey sutton .. then finally I came out with this decision    i love how it looks elegant with silver hardware



Omg she gorgeous!!! Can't wait to get mine tomorrow! !


----------



## M1SSLA

tauketula said:


> I purchased mine from Macy's. Yes they shipped in a bag so there were small dents. I'm hoping they come out though. This bag looks fantastic in black. I'm sure you're going to love it. Congrats!!!!



Thanks! I order it last night and it said it was going to be here tomorrow. That's a little insane. I asked family member and was told it takes around a week so I'm surprised. Can I ask where did your bag ship from? It seems macys ships from all over.


----------



## keishapie1973

M1SSLA said:


> Thanks! I order it last night and it said it was going to be here tomorrow. That's a little insane. I asked family member and was told it takes around a week so I'm surprised. Can I ask where did your bag ship from? It seems macys ships from all over.



Mine shipped from Portland, TN. I'm in IL.......


----------



## M1SSLA

My purse came in a bag. But, it was all wrapped the hardware. It's so beautiful! Scared hearing about Macy's shipping but I'm happy now. Is this the old dust bag?


----------



## M1SSLA

Oh the dust bag here!


----------



## fergielicious

Yes thats the old dustbag. Here is the new one.


Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## nhung832

Got my two dressy today!! &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## M1SSLA

nhung832 said:


> Got my two dressy today!! &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;



Wow!! You have so many! This is my first bag I'm so happy! But now it makes me want even more.


----------



## nhung832

M1SSLA said:


> Wow!! You have so many! This is my first bag I'm so happy! But now it makes me want even more.



You can never have enough handbags!! Congratz on your mk dressy tote.. &#128521;


----------



## jazzyj1021

I want the white and black dressy but.. Do you ladies think this is a classic bag? 
I want this one and the color block Selma but then I feel like that one is too trendy! (Le sighhh)


----------



## adabeta

I just ordered the large navy Sutton, I really wanted the medium but macys had very limited colors and I really wanted navy! I usually don't like huge bags, any opinions on the size of the large vs the medium? I actually first ordered the east west hamilton but returned it because I wasn't in love with it when I saw it in person!


----------



## ubo22

jazzyj1021 said:


> I want the white and black dressy but.. Do you ladies think this is a classic bag?
> I want this one and the color block Selma but then I feel like that one is too trendy! (Le sighhh)


I think the color blocking looks better on the Dressy/Sutton than the Selma.  I looked at a color blocked Selma and passed because I thought it would be too trendy of a look that I wouldn't want in a few years.  (The same with studs and grommets.)  However, the black/white Dressy/Sutton could be a classic, as well as some of the other neutral toned color blocked Dressy/Sutton colors.


----------



## berrykisses

adabeta said:


> I just ordered the large navy Sutton, I really wanted the medium but macys had very limited colors and I really wanted navy! I usually don't like huge bags, any opinions on the size of the large vs the medium? I actually first ordered the east west hamilton but returned it because I wasn't in love with it when I saw it in person!



Just FYI, Nordstrom has the navy in medium! I was deciding between the medium and large when I first saw the bag. You can see more of a height differential when you put it side by side, but the medium looked too small for me to carry what I want on a daily basis. After a while, you'll get over the size of the large as it's not that much different. It's just taller than the medium. I'm loving the large version of the handbag!


----------



## M1SSLA

adabeta said:


> I just ordered the large navy Sutton, I really wanted the medium but macys had very limited colors and I really wanted navy! I usually don't like huge bags, any opinions on the size of the large vs the medium? I actually first ordered the east west hamilton but returned it because I wasn't in love with it when I saw it in person!



How tall are you? I used to feel the same. I held the medium and the SA made me feel like it was big enough to carry. So I wanted the medium but I held the large one and felt it wasn't that big when I saw it. Then it made the medium seem a lot smaller. Anyway, I wanted the medium only to be in your spot and get a large . So far I really love it. I put my things in it and they fit! I enjoy I can put my small laptop in it in case I ever wanted. I'm 5'2 1/2 And I don't feel the large is to overwhelming


----------



## berrykisses

jazzyj1021 said:


> I want the white and black dressy but.. Do you ladies think this is a classic bag?
> I want this one and the color block Selma but then I feel like that one is too trendy! (Le sighhh)



I'm quite loving the color block actually! I think if you want a more classic bag, stay with more neutral colors. The black and white color combo translates very well into different seasons and with whatever you want to wear. Although I love the brighter color blocking combos, I'd rather do those bright colors on my clothing than on my handbag. Personally I find the black and white dressy to be extremely eye-catching, versatile, and classic!


----------



## adabeta

M1SSLA said:


> How tall are you? I used to feel the same. I held the medium and the SA made me feel like it was big enough to carry. So I wanted the medium but I held the large one and felt it wasn't that big when I saw it. Then it made the medium seem a lot smaller. Anyway, I wanted the medium only to be in your spot and get a large . So far I really love it. I put my things in it and they fit! I enjoy I can put my small laptop in it in case I ever wanted. I'm 5'2 1/2 And I don't feel the large is to overwhelming


I'm 5'5" so maybe the large will be ok for me! I just thought medium might look better if I use it as a crossbody but I'm not sure how much I'll use it cross body anyway!


----------



## adabeta

berrykisses said:


> Just FYI, Nordstrom has the navy in medium! I was deciding between the medium and large when I first saw the bag. You can see more of a height differential when you put it side by side, but the medium looked too small for me to carry what I want on a daily basis. After a while, you'll get over the size of the large as it's not that much different. It's just taller than the medium. I'm loving the large version of the handbag!


I did see it there that but I got the friends and family discount at Macys with the hamilton I returned so they honored that discount when I got the Sutton!


----------



## adabeta

berrykisses said:


> I'm quite loving the color block actually! I think if you want a more classic bag, stay with more neutral colors. The black and white color combo translates very well into different seasons and with whatever you want to wear. Although I love the brighter color blocking combos, I'd rather do those bright colors on my clothing than on my handbag. Personally I find the black and white dressy to be extremely eye-catching, versatile, and classic!


I also like the color block especially black and white!


----------



## adabeta

Is there a medium sutton in the sapphire color anywhere or do they not make that size in sapphire?


----------



## fergielicious

adabeta said:


> Is there a medium sutton in the sapphire color anywhere or do they not make that size in sapphire?




Yes the medium comes in sapphire. I originally bought the medium dressy in sapphire from Macys but had since exchanged it for a large.


----------



## adabeta

fergielicious said:


> Yes the medium comes in sapphire. I originally bought the medium dressy in sapphire from Macys but had since exchanged it for a large.


I ordered the large navy but think I also want the medium sapphire! I can't find it anywhere though?! I only saw sapphire in large on the macys site!


----------



## theheidis

Does the medium come in any color with silver hw besides pearl grey?


----------



## theheidis

Got my first dressy today


----------



## VajstaGurly

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2609572
> 
> Got my first dressy today



Gorgeous ... love the black & white ...


----------



## fergielicious

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2609572
> 
> Got my first dressy today




Love it! Congrats!


----------



## berrykisses

theheidis said:


> Does the medium come in any color with silver hw besides pearl grey?



I can't be the only one who would prefer the grey pearl with gold hw! My sister has a light grey prada crossbody with gold hw and they complement so well together. Plus, I wear a lot of gold accessories so the silver hw is the main reason why I haven't gone for that color yet!


----------



## tryagain

dressy tote medium in Sapphire  together with mini Selma messenger in rasperry black white color


----------



## VajstaGurly

tryagain said:


> dressy tote medium in Sapphire  together with mini Selma messenger in rasperry black white color



Love all them three ... Beautiful ...


----------



## tryagain

3 different shapes of dressy


----------



## adabeta

tryagain said:


> dressy tote medium in Sapphire  together with mini Selma messenger in rasperry black white color


Where did you find the medium in sapphire?!


----------



## adabeta

berrykisses said:


> I can't be the only one who would prefer the grey pearl with gold hw! My sister has a light grey prada crossbody with gold hw and they complement so well together. Plus, I wear a lot of gold accessories so the silver hw is the main reason why I haven't gone for that color yet!


I've only seen it with silver hardware but I'm not sure. I would love if it came with gold though, I'm not a huge fan of silver.


----------



## keishapie1973

adabeta said:


> I've only seen it with silver hardware but I'm not sure. I would love if it came with gold though, I'm not a huge fan of silver.



I like silver hardware but I think the contrast of gold hardware would look amazing with pearl gray.....


----------



## adabeta

tauketula said:


> I like silver hardware but I think the contrast of gold hardware would look amazing with pearl gray.....


I agree! I thought I saw one on eBay but it ended up being dark khaki, the pictures were outside and it looked grey! It'd be pretty!


----------



## cynergyfit

I am in!! Happy Mother's Day to me. I have been wanting something in the saffiano Pearl grey and was torn between the Selma and the Sutton.  I can't wait to use her this weekend!


----------



## adabeta

Opinions on the medium vs the large?! Which do you like better and why?


----------



## tryagain

adabeta said:


> Where did you find the medium in sapphire?!



Bought from *Bay


----------



## fergielicious

adabeta said:


> Opinions on the medium vs the large?! Which do you like better and why?




I originally thought that the medium was the perfect size for me since i really don't carry much. However one day i needed to add a water bottle and it wouldn't fit without having to pop the side buttons...this annoyed me so much!  So i exchanged for a large and i love it! Though the large is only an inch taller and wider, i can fit alot more stuff without having to expand the side buttons.


----------



## adabeta

fergielicious said:


> I originally thought that the medium was the perfect size for me since i really don't carry much. However one day i needed to add a water bottle and it wouldn't fit without having to pop the side buttons...this annoyed me so much!  So i exchanged for a large and i love it! Though the large is only an inch taller and wider, i can fit alot more stuff without having to expand the side buttons.


Good to hear! I ordered the large because I didn't want either color Macy's had in the medium but I can't stop wondering if I will wish I had gotten the medium since I've never been a huge fan of really big bags!


----------



## vhelya

Finally, I can join this club too..
I was confused between fuchsia and mandarin color, at the end I chose fuchsia.

I never regret to choose this lovely bag.
Feel that it suits me more than mandarin color since I have light tan color skin

I'm so in love with her


----------



## houstonm2198

vhelya said:


> Finally, I can join this club too..
> I was confused between fuchsia and mandarin color, at the end I chose fuchsia.
> 
> I never regret to choose this lovely bag.
> Feel that it suits me more than mandarin color since I have light tan color skin
> 
> I'm so in love with her


She's gorgeous!


----------



## adabeta

vhelya said:


> Finally, I can join this club too..
> I was confused between fuchsia and mandarin color, at the end I chose fuchsia.
> 
> I never regret to choose this lovely bag.
> Feel that it suits me more than mandarin color since I have light tan color skin
> 
> I'm so in love with her


So pretty, love it!! What size is this?


----------



## vhelya

adabeta said:


> So pretty, love it!! What size is this?




It's medium..The size is just nice for me..
I love it &#128516;


----------



## adabeta

vhelya said:


> It's medium..The size is just nice for me..
> I love it &#128516;


The size look good I'm starting to wish I had got medium!


----------



## theheidis

vhelya said:


> Finally, I can join this club too..
> I was confused between fuchsia and mandarin color, at the end I chose fuchsia.
> 
> I never regret to choose this lovely bag.
> Feel that it suits me more than mandarin color since I have light tan color skin
> 
> I'm so in love with her



Love this! Where did you buy it?


----------



## vhelya

theheidis said:


> Love this! Where did you buy it?




Bought from Nordstrom


----------



## vhelya

adabeta said:


> The size look good I'm starting to wish I had got medium!




I prefer the medium..I felt the large size is a bit too big for me..

This medium sutton is more spacious than medium selma so this size is just perfect &#128516;


----------



## adabeta

vhelya said:


> I prefer the medium..I felt the large size is a bit too big for me..
> 
> This medium sutton is more spacious than medium selma so this size is just perfect &#128516;


I'm so torn! I got my large navy today and love it but I'm not sure about how big it is. I got it for $226 so I got a great deal. Should I keep it or get the medium sapphire (which will be more expensive). Ha help me ladies!


----------



## acm1134

adabeta said:


> I'm so torn! I got my large navy today and love it but I'm not sure about how big it is. I got it for $226 so I got a great deal. Should I keep it or get the medium sapphire (which will be more expensive). Ha help me ladies!




I say keep it since you got it for such a good deal and hunt for the sapphire or eBay or something. I got my large sapphire dressy on eBay for $220 ! I couldn't believe it !


----------



## vhelya

adabeta said:


> I'm so torn! I got my large navy today and love it but I'm not sure about how big it is. I got it for $226 so I got a great deal. Should I keep it or get the medium sapphire (which will be more expensive). Ha help me ladies!




It's not so big different between large and medium sizes and I love the navy color more than sapphire 
So I will say "Keep It"


----------



## Pchu

vhelya said:


> Finally, I can join this club too..
> I was confused between fuchsia and mandarin color, at the end I chose fuchsia.
> 
> I never regret to choose this lovely bag.
> Feel that it suits me more than mandarin color since I have light tan color skin
> 
> I'm so in love with her


What a pretty colour...


----------



## vhelya

Pchu said:


> What a pretty colour...




 Thank you
The color is stunning thus I really love to carry it around.
Plus the bag is light and very comfortable, it's perfect


----------



## adabeta

Does anyone know how to get a wrinkle like this in the leather out? Is it even possible?


----------



## keishapie1973

adabeta said:


> Does anyone know how to get a wrinkle like this in the leather out? Is it even possible?



Mine kind of looked like that because Macy's shipped it in a bag. I stuffed it with towels to get the shape back and after a few days, the dents were gone......


----------



## adabeta

tauketula said:


> Mine kind of looked like that because Macy's shipped it in a bag. I stuffed it with towels to get the shape back and after a few days, the dents were gone......


Ohh ok thank you!! I'll try that! I just ordered it off eBay (haven't seen it in person yet) but the seller said the wrinkle is minor so hopefully it will come out!


----------



## M1SSLA

I put thin books into the double sides zippers to make it from being wavy and straight. It worked


----------



## adabeta

M1SSLA said:


> I put thin books into the double sides zippers to make it from being wavy and straight. It worked


Oh good idea! I'll try that too thank you! It should be here by Wednesday! I can't wait!


----------



## anniedotw

Hi ladies! could anyone help me out with pictures of a medium dressy and a large dressy side by side and front view? i'm debating whether to purchase the medium or large from Nordstrom,currently the medium is on a backlog till late july,while the large is available right now. Such a dilemma i can't decide! also i'm considering on which size would suit my body i'm about 166cm i think thats 5'5 ? and i'm of thin build..  i'm from Australia so i don't have the convenience to walk into a Macy's or MK store to do the comparisons myself  so thanks in advance for any opinions/suggestions =)


----------



## adabeta

anniedotw said:


> Hi ladies! could anyone help me out with pictures of a medium dressy and a large dressy side by side and front view? i'm debating whether to purchase the medium or large from Nordstrom,currently the medium is on a backlog till late july,while the large is available right now. Such a dilemma i can't decide! also i'm considering on which size would suit my body i'm about 166cm i think thats 5'5 ? and i'm of thin build..  i'm from Australia so i don't have the convenience to walk into a Macy's or MK store to do the comparisons myself  so thanks in advance for any opinions/suggestions =)


I'm 5'5" and thin built too. I actually just mailed back my large because I thought it was too big for me and ordered the medium. I don't have a comparison pic but I think the large is only an inch taller and wider then the medium. I've never liked big purses so I just found the large to be too big for me. However I didn't think the large looked "too big", just a personal preference!


----------



## vhelya

anniedotw said:


> Hi ladies! could anyone help me out with pictures of a medium dressy and a large dressy side by side and front view? i'm debating whether to purchase the medium or large from Nordstrom,currently the medium is on a backlog till late july,while the large is available right now. Such a dilemma i can't decide! also i'm considering on which size would suit my body i'm about 166cm i think thats 5'5 ? and i'm of thin build..  i'm from Australia so i don't have the convenience to walk into a Macy's or MK store to do the comparisons myself  so thanks in advance for any opinions/suggestions =)




My Sis just bought a large in navy.
Here is my bag in medium fuchsia vs large navy.

I personally think the large size isn't too big as well but I prefer medium as it is the perfect size for me. But if you like to carry many things or think to use the bag for work, the large size may be better 

Excuse the poor lighting 




And here is my photo holding medium sutton. I'm 163 cm by the way


----------



## fergielicious

Did any of you gals preorder the medium vintage yellow sutton? Its gone from all the sites....i hope it's not gone forever!


----------



## ilysukixD

vhelya said:


> My Sis just bought a large in navy.
> 
> Here is my bag in medium fuchsia vs large navy.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think the large size isn't too big as well but I prefer medium as it is the perfect size for me. But if you like to carry many things or think to use the bag for work, the large size may be better
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the poor lighting
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my photo holding medium sutton. I'm 163 cm by the way




I like the bag on you... Now I regretted that I cancelled my pre order on the raspberry sutton  hopefully they will restock it soon


----------



## vhelya

ilysukixD said:


> I like the bag on you... Now I regretted that I cancelled my pre order on the raspberry sutton  hopefully they will restock it soon



Thank you 

I saw raspberry at MK website sometimes ago but I never seen it in real life..It must be so pretty too

I hope they will re stock it again &#128522;

I'm also wondering if MK will release a red sutton as well. I'm crazy of red selma and it's really hard to find one


----------



## ilysukixD

vhelya said:


> Thank you
> 
> I saw raspberry at MK website sometimes ago but I never seen it in real life..It must be so pretty too
> 
> I hope they will re stock it again &#128522;
> 
> I'm also wondering if MK will release a red sutton as well. I'm crazy of red selma and it's really hard to find one



:rain: hopefully!!!

Macys have the red patent leather Selma in medium and large, however I find the bag to be too glossy.... like plastics... it's my opinion... but I remembered MK had a red medium Selma during the december of 2012. I think that bag is quite rare because I never saw it on Ebay.....


----------



## vhelya

ilysukixD said:


> :rain: hopefully!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Macys have the red patent leather Selma in medium and large, however I find the bag to be too glossy.... like plastics... it's my opinion... but I remembered MK had a red medium Selma during the december of 2012. I think that bag is quite rare because I never saw it on Ebay.....




Red color is indeed gone very fast.
I have 1 red color large selma with grommet and I think that I was really lucky when I got that bag.

I don't think Macys still have anymore red color selma even the patent one..But I'm not really fan of the patent type.

Now I'm waiting if MK will release any red color for sutton. I will consider to buy large size in red when they have  since I have medium in fuchsia already 

It must be interesting if they have , really hope for it


----------



## ilysukixD

vhelya said:


> Red color is indeed gone very fast.
> I have 1 red color large selma with grommet and I think that I was really lucky when I got that bag.
> 
> I don't think Macys still have anymore red color selma even the patent one..But I'm not really fan of the patent type.
> 
> Now I'm waiting if MK will release any red color for sutton. I will consider to buy large size in red when they have  since I have medium in fuchsia already
> 
> It must be interesting if they have , really hope for it



I will stick with the medium size because i'm around 164cm/ 5 feet 4 and 45kg and the large was as big as me and i compared the medium with my large selma and they were almost the same size... the large selma was a little bit too big for me too hahas medium selma is the perfect size for petite women  but anyway I love my new navy sutton and I haven't removed the tag yet because I'm still waiting for the rasphbery....but if they don't I think I will still keep it


----------



## vhelya

ilysukixD said:


> I will stick with the medium size because i'm around 164cm/ 5 feet 4 and 45kg and the large was as big as me and i compared the medium with my large selma and they were almost the same size... the large selma was a little bit too big for me too hahas medium selma is the perfect size for petite women  but anyway I love my new navy sutton and I haven't removed the tag yet because I'm still waiting for the rasphbery....but if they don't I think I will still keep it




Wow, yeah probably medium will be your perfect size 

I personally don't really like dark color but I'm so in love with navy color especially with the gold hardware, it make the bag looks so stunning.

But now, I have too many bags already so I need to wait to buy a new MK bag in navy. 

I'm hoping if MK will have gold hardware grommet medium selma satchel in navy &#128513;

Navy will be the best option if you want to match with other colors easily.

My fuchsia is a bit hard to match with some colors although it's so cute


----------



## ilysukixD

vhelya said:


> Wow, yeah probably medium will be your perfect size
> 
> I personally don't really like dark color but I'm so in love with navy color especially with the gold hardware, it make the bag looks so stunning.
> 
> But now, I have too many bags already so I need to wait to buy a new MK bag in navy.
> 
> I'm hoping if MK will have gold hardware grommet medium selma satchel in navy &#128513;
> 
> Navy will be the best option if you want to match with other colors easily.
> 
> My fuchsia is a bit hard to match with some colors although it's so cute



I thought they have the navy gold hardware grommet selma in large....... Navy looks black in person, unless you compared with the black Selma. 

I have to agree with you......I have the color block selma in  pink and black and so far I only wore it once with my pink and black striped skirts and I can't seem to match it with my other outfits... I have been using my Jewel Selma all week long and it goes well with light color outfits!!! Same goes with my summer blue travel jet bag.. can't seems to match it with my outfits


----------



## anniedotw

adabeta said:


> I'm 5'5" and thin built too. I actually just mailed back my large because I thought it was too big for me and ordered the medium. I don't have a comparison pic but I think the large is only an inch taller and wider then the medium. I've never liked big purses so I just found the large to be too big for me. However I didn't think the large looked "too big", just a personal preference!


Preference noted haha yeah i've realised the large might just overwhelm my body, thanks for the opinion !=)


----------



## anniedotw

vhelya said:


> My Sis just bought a large in navy.
> Here is my bag in medium fuchsia vs large navy.
> 
> I personally think the large size isn't too big as well but I prefer medium as it is the perfect size for me. But if you like to carry many things or think to use the bag for work, the large size may be better
> 
> Excuse the poor lighting
> 
> View attachment 2613733
> 
> 
> And here is my photo holding medium sutton. I'm 163 cm by the way


The bag suits you well! Thank you for the comparison pictures!! really helped me decide which size to get, i guess i gotta wait till july for the medium sutton to be shipped =/


----------



## vhelya

ilysukixD said:


> I thought they have the navy gold hardware grommet selma in large....... Navy looks black in person, unless you compared with the black Selma.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with you......I have the color block selma in  pink and black and so far I only wore it once with my pink and black striped skirts and I can't seem to match it with my other outfits... I have been using my Jewel Selma all week long and it goes well with light color outfits!!! Same goes with my summer blue travel jet bag.. can't seems to match it with my outfits




Yes, they have but I have large selma grommet in red already so I was thinking, it will be perfect if they got in medium too


----------



## vhelya

anniedotw said:


> The bag suits you well! Thank you for the comparison pictures!! really helped me decide which size to get, i guess i gotta wait till july for the medium sutton to be shipped =/




Thank you


----------



## Minkette

I am hoping the sutton/dressy tote will be released in the new aqua color! I spied an aqua saffiano jet set wallet as a new release and loved it!


----------



## adabeta

Minkette said:


> I am hoping the sutton/dressy tote will be released in the new aqua color! I spied an aqua saffiano jet set wallet as a new release and loved it!


I would LOVE it in aqua!


----------



## AuntJulie

ilysukixD said:


> :rain: hopefully!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Macys have the red patent leather Selma in medium and large, however I find the bag to be too glossy.... like plastics... it's my opinion... but I remembered MK had a red medium Selma during the december of 2012. I think that bag is quite rare because I never saw it on Ebay.....




I have that bag!  I haven't used it yet though.


----------



## AuntJulie

ilysukixD said:


> I will stick with the medium size because i'm around 164cm/ 5 feet 4 and 45kg and the large was as big as me and i compared the medium with my large selma and they were almost the same size... the large selma was a little bit too big for me too hahas medium selma is the perfect size for petite women  but anyway I love my new navy sutton and I haven't removed the tag yet because I'm still waiting for the rasphbery....but if they don't I think I will still keep it




Can you do a comparison pic of the medium Sutton and the large Selma?  I eventually want to get one but I'm unsure of the size. I'm only 5'3" but I'm "fluffy". Lol


----------



## AuntJulie

Minkette said:


> I am hoping the sutton/dressy tote will be released in the new aqua color! I spied an aqua saffiano jet set wallet as a new release and loved it!




Where???  I love aqua!!


----------



## vhelya

auntjulie said:


> can you do a comparison pic of the medium sutton and the large selma?  I eventually want to get one but i'm unsure of the size. I'm only 5'3" but i'm "fluffy". Lol




Here is my large selma vs medium sutton


----------



## AuntJulie

vhelya said:


> Here is my large selma vs medium sutton
> 
> View attachment 2614409



Thanks for doing that!  Wow!  They really are close in size!  My guess is the large dressy dwarfs the Selma!  I could live with medium!


----------



## Minkette

Neimen Marcus!


----------



## ilysukixD

AuntJulie said:


> Can you do a comparison pic of the medium Sutton and the large Selma?  I eventually want to get one but I'm unsure of the size. I'm only 5'3" but I'm "fluffy". Lol




Not the best pictures but you can see the sutton is slightly smaller than the Selma, by the way the sutton is very roomy when you expands the bag


----------



## unique_golden_r

vhelya said:


> Here is my large selma vs medium sutton
> 
> View attachment 2614409




oh my .. I really really like the pink colour!!!!
It looks sooooooo good!!! Really envious!!


----------



## unique_golden_r

cynergyfit said:


> I am in!! Happy Mother's Day to me. I have been wanting something in the saffiano Pearl grey and was torn between the Selma and the Sutton.  I can't wait to use her this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610234




I'm searching for exact the same bag since ... YEARS!!! ... no not really but for quite a long time!
But there is no chance in Germany. 
Hope u choosed the Dressy not the Selma???


----------



## LCHallWill

Headed to my son's baseball game w/ my Large Pearl Grey Sutton


----------



## AuntJulie

ilysukixD said:


> Not the best pictures but you can see the sutton is slightly smaller than the Selma, by the way the sutton is very roomy when you expands the bag
> View attachment 2614636
> View attachment 2614639
> View attachment 2614640




These pictures are perfect!  You've convinced me that I should choose the medium over the large. It really is quite large for a medium bag isn't it?


----------



## keishapie1973

LCHallWill said:


> Headed to my son's baseball game w/ my Large Pearl Grey Sutton




Looks fantastic!!!


----------



## LCHallWill

tauketula said:


> Looks fantastic!!!


Thank you!


----------



## ilysukixD

AuntJulie said:


> These pictures are perfect!  You've convinced me that I should choose the medium over the large. It really is quite large for a medium bag isn't it?



I prefer the shape of the medium sutton, the large sutton have more of a square shape.... but definitely get the medium sutton  you will definitely love it, i'm still waiting for NM to restock the raspberry sutton....if they are... i'm going to return my navy sutton which I never used...... I regretted canceling my pre-order in the first place


----------



## vhelya

unique_golden_r said:


> oh my .. I really really like the pink colour!!!!
> It looks sooooooo good!!! Really envious!!






Thank you


----------



## vhelya

LCHallWill said:


> Headed to my son's baseball game w/ my Large Pearl Grey Sutton




Lovely &#128525;


----------



## vhelya

ilysukixD said:


> I prefer the shape of the medium sutton, the large sutton have more of a square shape.... but definitely get the medium sutton  you will definitely love it, i'm still waiting for NM to restock the raspberry sutton....if they are... i'm going to return my navy sutton which I never used...... I regretted canceling my pre-order in the first place




I have to agree with u, the medium size is really perfect


----------



## grace04

LCHallWill said:


> Headed to my son's baseball game w/ my Large Pearl Grey Sutton



You look great!


----------



## LCHallWill

vhelya said:


> Lovely &#128525;


Thank you!


----------



## LCHallWill

grace04 said:


> You look great!


Thank you so much


----------



## jojon21

LCHallWill said:


> Headed to my son's baseball game w/ my Large Pearl Grey Sutton




Gorgeous!  The pearl grey is so perfect with your denim jacket, thanks for the idea!


----------



## adabeta

Just got my first dressy! I'm in love! It has a wrinkle though as you can see from this pic, but I'm hoping it will come out if I stuff it full for a few days! (Bought on eBay)


----------



## vhelya

adabeta said:


> Just got my first dressy! I'm in love! It has a wrinkle though as you can see from this pic, but I'm hoping it will come out if I stuff it full for a few days! (Bought on eBay)




I think it should be fine, normally dent will slowly disappear after use. Probably the bag wasn't stored properly.
You can try to put some stuffs or flat book for few days 

It's lovely anyway


----------



## adabeta

vhelya said:


> I think it should be fine, normally dent will slowly disappear after use. Probably the bag wasn't stored properly.
> You can try to put some stuffs or flat book for few days
> 
> It's lovely anyway


Yeah the seller said the dents came from being in a box with other bags. I've had the pocket stuffed since I opened the box up and seems to already be helping so my fingers are crossed!


----------



## LCHallWill

jojon21 said:


> Gorgeous!  The pearl grey is so perfect with your denim jacket, thanks for the idea!


Thank you...I live in denim on the weekends!


----------



## houstonm2198

LCHallWill said:


> Headed to my son's baseball game w/ my Large Pearl Grey Sutton


Nice bag. Love your outfit.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2609572
> 
> Got my first dressy today


love the color block


----------



## cynergyfit

unique_golden_r said:


> I'm searching for exact the same bag since ... YEARS!!! ... no not really but for quite a long time!
> But there is no chance in Germany.
> Hope u choosed the Dressy not the Selma???




I did get the Large dressy


----------



## LCHallWill

houstonm2198 said:


> Nice bag. Love your outfit.


Thank you!


----------



## Loved by Kors

Waiting sucks!! lol. tomorrow i will be joining the club...getting my large sutton in the raspberry/white/black center stripe!!! cant wait!!!


----------



## love_addict919

was able to get the large black sutton for 25% off at macys! cant wait for it to arrive, such a steal. ive been eyeing this bag for a while


----------



## M1SSLA

love_addict919 said:


> was able to get the large black sutton for 25% off at macys! cant wait for it to arrive, such a steal. ive been eyeing this bag for a while



You are going to love it! Mine shipped in 2 days  .


----------



## love_addict919

M1SSLA said:


> You are going to love it! Mine shipped in 2 days  .




i think so too... i really wanted a bag that separated my ipad from everything along with my wallet and phone so those two side zipper compartments are perfect. what size/color did you get?


----------



## love_addict919

Loved by Kors said:


> Waiting sucks!! lol. tomorrow i will be joining the club...getting my large sutton in the raspberry/white/black center stripe!!! cant wait!!!




oh my! thats the one i reallyyyy wanted... you must post pics. once it arrives, enjoy!


----------



## keishapie1973

I've been carrying my large sapphire Sutton now for about 3 days. I love it. I originally wanted it in medium but it was sold out on Macy's site. I am very happy with my large. I receive compliments every time I leave the house.

My other bags are now going to be neglected since I don't want to carry anything else!!!!


----------



## vhelya

tauketula said:


> I've been carrying my large sapphire Sutton now for about 3 days. I love it. I originally wanted it in medium but it was sold out on Macy's site. I am very happy with my large. I receive compliments every time I leave the house.
> 
> 
> 
> My other bags are now going to be neglected since I don't want to carry anything else!!!!




Pics please...


----------



## indi3r4

Joining the club with my colorblock


----------



## VajstaGurly

indi3r4 said:


> Joining the club with my colorblock
> 
> View attachment 2620052



She's so pretty ...


----------



## crystal-d

tryagain said:


> dressy tote medium in Sapphire  together with mini Selma messenger in rasperry black white color




Love this pic!


----------



## keishapie1973

vhelya said:


> Pics please...




Ask and ye shall receive!!!


----------



## acm1134

tauketula said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!!!
> 
> View attachment 2620353


This is one of my favorite bags !!! I was sad when I put her up to switch to my black dressy. You look amazing with it


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> This is one of my favorite bags !!! I was sad when I put her up to switch to my black dressy. You look amazing with it




Thank you. I'm really loving this Sutton. It is great for organization. It may become my new favorite style.....


----------



## vhelya

indi3r4 said:


> Joining the club with my colorblock
> 
> View attachment 2620052




Wow it's much nicer that the stock photo..


----------



## vhelya

tauketula said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!!!
> 
> View attachment 2620353




Really gorgeous!! I really love the color 
You look amazing!!


----------



## Loved by Kors

Im joining the club!!. Large center stripe sutton. Now i gotta get the matching wallet!!!


----------



## Loved by Kors

tauketula said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!!!
> 
> View attachment 2620353


 wow the sapphire is beautiful. now you got me wanting one!!


----------



## M1SSLA

love_addict919 said:


> i think so too... i really wanted a bag that separated my ipad from everything along with my wallet and phone so those two side zipper compartments are perfect. what size/color did you get?



I got the same as you a black large dressy sutton


----------



## vhelya

Loved by Kors said:


> Im joining the club!!. Large center stripe sutton. Now i gotta get the matching wallet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620497
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620498




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
I never expect that the 3 color sutton is so nice..
It's much nicer in real than in stock photos, it's kinda weird in the stock pic..
Congratsss, it's lovely


----------



## unique_golden_r

tauketula said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!!!
> 
> View attachment 2620353




Yey!!! The colour fits so perfect!! Looks wonderful!!!
Congrats!


----------



## AuntJulie

tauketula said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!!!
> 
> View attachment 2620353



You look so cute!  That handbag makes the entire outfit!  I'm jealous of all those trees in your yard too!


----------



## keishapie1973

vhelya said:


> Really gorgeous!! I really love the color
> You look amazing!!





Loved by Kors said:


> wow the sapphire is beautiful. now you got me wanting one!!





unique_golden_r said:


> Yey!!! The colour fits so perfect!! Looks wonderful!!!
> Congrats!





AuntJulie said:


> You look so cute!  That handbag makes the entire outfit!  I'm jealous of all those trees in your yard too!



Thanks, ladies!!! The color really pops in the sunlight.  I'm loving it.....


----------



## salech90

Loved by Kors said:


> Im joining the club!!. Large center stripe sutton. Now i gotta get the matching wallet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620497
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620498


Gorgeous bag congrats!!


----------



## salech90

tauketula said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!!!
> 
> View attachment 2620353


That sapphire dressy looks absolutely stunning! Enjoy


----------



## backseat5am

tauketula said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!!!
> 
> View attachment 2620353



Totally dig the color combo with your top! So bold.


----------



## keishapie1973

salech90 said:


> That sapphire dressy looks absolutely stunning! Enjoy





backseat5am said:


> Totally dig the color combo with your top! So bold.



Thank you!!!


----------



## lucydee

tauketula said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!!!
> 
> View attachment 2620353




tauketula you look amazing with the Sutton in sapphire!  That color is gorgeous.
The Sutton Dressy Tote has become my favorite bag to carry.
Congrats and enjoy her!


----------



## tryagain

crystal-d said:


> Love this pic!


----------



## keishapie1973

lucydee said:


> tauketula you look amazing with the Sutton in sapphire!  That color is gorgeous.
> The Sutton Dressy Tote has become my favorite bag to carry.
> Congrats and enjoy her!



Thank you!!! After drooling over your mandarin and summer blue Suttons, I finally broke down and ordered mine. I'm so glad that I did.....


----------



## designer.deals

Finally broke down and ordered a black dressy!


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> Finally broke down and ordered a black dressy!




You showed restraint!  I thought you would have already had one by now!


----------



## Selyn

I love my dark dune dressy.


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> You showed restraint!  I thought you would have already had one by now!




I know right I thought about since it have black specchio and black stud selma but this one will be plain so bette


----------



## acm1134

Selyn said:


> I love my dark dune dressy.




Love !! Where did you buy her ? And is it medium or large ?


----------



## Selyn

I bought it at the mk store and it is a medium size.


----------



## M1SSLA

designer.deals said:


> Finally broke down and ordered a black dressy!



Congrats! I feel like everyone needs a real classy bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

I would love to see some modeling pictures with the new color block Sutton's. Not that I need any more temptation but a little eye candy doesn't hurt.....


----------



## M1SSLA

Everyone knows what a black sutton dressy looks like but, here's mine and I've been using her for about week & a half. Love her ~


----------



## keishapie1973

M1SSLA said:


> View attachment 2622404
> 
> 
> Everyone knows what a black sutton dressy looks like but, here's mine and I've been using her for about week & a half. Love her ~



I love this bag!!! It's so classy all on it's own whereas, I feel the black Selma looks better with grommets or studs....


----------



## M1SSLA

tauketula said:


> I love this bag!!! It's so classy all on it's own whereas, I feel the black Selma looks better with grommets or studs....



I agree. Or maybe another color. I wanted a selma but this was first pick and I'm happy with it  . Everyone seems to get mediums lately on the forum but I'm happy with my large.


----------



## backseat5am

Selyn said:


> I love my dark dune dressy.




I tried it on, it's so gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## love_addict919

Loved by Kors said:


> Im joining the club!!. Large center stripe sutton. Now i gotta get the matching wallet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620497
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620498




GORGEOUS!!! Congrats


----------



## H0NAY

berrykisses said:


> I can't be the only one who would prefer the grey pearl with gold hw! My sister has a light grey prada crossbody with gold hw and they complement so well together. Plus, I wear a lot of gold accessories so the silver hw is the main reason why I haven't gone for that color yet!


 


I feel like light grey and gold hardware would be so gorgeous!  I also wear gold accessories 99% of the time.


----------



## vhelya

M1SSLA said:


> I agree. Or maybe another color. I wanted a selma but this was first pick and I'm happy with it  . Everyone seems to get mediums lately on the forum but I'm happy with my large.




Large isn't bad..I have medium size but thinking to have the large one too 
Love your bag


----------



## Selyn

backseat5am said:


> I tried it on, it's so gorgeous. Congrats!


It is really gorgeous and thank you. I actually wanted all the colors but i can only afford one at a time.


----------



## Selyn

M1SSLA said:


> View attachment 2622404
> 
> 
> Everyone knows what a black sutton dressy looks like but, here's mine and I've been using her for about week & a half. Love her ~


The black looks so gorgeous.


----------



## M1SSLA

vhelya said:


> Large isn't bad..I have medium size but thinking to have the large one too
> Love your bag



Thank you


----------



## AuntJulie

Selyn said:


> I love my dark dune dressy.



I do believe that is the prettiest Sutton I've seen!  Congrats!


----------



## Selyn

AuntJulie said:


> I do believe that is the prettiest Sutton I've seen!  Congrats!


Oh thank you and i wish i could buy each color but i can only afford one at a time. Here in canada its rare that we get something on sale.


----------



## AuntJulie

Selyn said:


> Oh thank you and i wish i could buy each color but i can only afford one at a time. Here in canada its rare that we get something on sale.



That's a bummer. Maybe you can make a trip to the states during a sale?  Maybe during your vacation?  You picked a great color. 

I ordered the large north south Hamilton in dark dune when MK had a huge discount on the website for it, but its still saying its on back order although delivery is supposed to be 5/22.  Others have received their bags already too from the same sale. 

I'm worried they will cancel the order. I don't like waiting especially since they already charged me for it. Grrr.  

So sometimes a sale isn't always what it's cracked up to be. Lol


----------



## goodtime

Hi everyone. 
I recently registered on this website and i am loving it!

I have a  few questions. any response would be appreciated!

1st is how do i join this thread as I bought my Sutton is dark dune recently.

2nd question is how do you girls find the straps on these? i feel like they are tugging at the leather. i just don't want it to get damaged over time. and i only use the shoulder straps. let me know if theres is an issue for any of you as i might exchange it for a reese .


its not everyday that  i buy an expensive bag  ..its a once in an year kinda thing for me.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## keishapie1973

goodtime said:


> Hi everyone.
> I recently registered on this website and i am loving it!
> 
> I have a  few questions. any response would be appreciated!
> 
> 1st is how do i join this thread as I bought my Sutton is dark dune recently.
> 
> 2nd question is how do you girls find the straps on these? i feel like they are tugging at the leather. i just don't want it to get damaged over time. and i only use the shoulder straps. let me know if theres is an issue for any of you as i might exchange it for a reese .
> 
> 
> its not everyday that  i buy an expensive bag  ..its a once in an year kinda thing for me.
> 
> Thanks for reading!



Welcome to the Forum!!! You join this thread by just jumping in a posting. If you have any pictures of your beautiful dark dune Sutton, that is welcomed as well. 

I also think the long straps are tugging on the leather which is why I mostly carry mine by the top handles. If I need to be hands free, then I use the shoulder strap. I love everything else about this bag, so honestly it doesn't bother me.....


----------



## Minkette

And now we have a sapphire Sutton! My husband loves this color. He said "umm yeah I like the blue... This brown (luggage color), not so much" men! Not too sure how I feel abt it yet!


----------



## keishapie1973

Minkette said:


> And now we have a sapphire Sutton! My husband loves this color. He said "umm yeah I like the blue... This brown (luggage color), not so much" men! Not too sure how I feel abt it yet!



Beautiful!!! I had a hard time deciding between luggage and sapphire as well. Sapphire won out. However, I love the Selma in luggage so I still have my eye on that. Is yours medium or large?


----------



## anniedotw

Hi ladies sort of off topic question, but i was wondering does anyone know when Nordstrom or michael kors websites usually go on sale ? i'm trying to time my purchase since i can't bring myself to buy the sutton due to the AUD and shipping rates =/


----------



## M1SSLA

You can try to get nordstroms or mk to try to price match Macy's friend's and family sale


----------



## vhelya

anniedotw said:


> Hi ladies sort of off topic question, but i was wondering does anyone know when Nordstrom or michael kors websites usually go on sale ? i'm trying to time my purchase since i can't bring myself to buy the sutton due to the AUD and shipping rates =/




I found that MK websites hardly go on sale. As for Nordstrom, you can check periodically or try to sign up with them. They will send emails for certain events/ sale but sometimes they also go on sale without any notification


----------



## Minkette

tauketula said:


> Beautiful!!! I had a hard time deciding between luggage and sapphire as well. Sapphire won out. However, I love the Selma in luggage so I still have my eye on that. Is yours medium or large?



Large!


----------



## Minkette

Does MK make any sutton/dressy totes/satchels with silver hardware other than the light gray color? I have a color block gray/black selma so I don't see that bag as being something I really need. I am returning the sapphire color because after a full day with it... I just couldn't learn to love the gold hardware on the bag...


----------



## acm1134

Minkette said:


> Does MK make any sutton/dressy totes/satchels with silver hardware other than the light gray color? I have a color block gray/black selma so I don't see that bag as being something I really need. I am returning the sapphire color because after a full day with it... I just couldn't learn to love the gold hardware on the bag...



I've seen the black sutton/dressy with silver hardware at the navy exchange


----------



## Minkette

acm1134 said:


> I've seen the black sutton/dressy with silver hardware at the navy exchange


Good to know! Perhaps I can convince my mother in law to take me to the army exchange!!!


----------



## M1SSLA

Minkette said:


> Does MK make any sutton/dressy totes/satchels with silver hardware other than the light gray color? I have a color block gray/black selma so I don't see that bag as being something I really need. I am returning the sapphire color because after a full day with it... I just couldn't learn to love the gold hardware on the bag...



The color block black and white has silver hardware.


----------



## Minkette

M1SSLA said:


> The color block black and white has silver hardware.


I am not fashion forward enough to style the color block sutton! My husband laughed at the idea of me purchasing it and reminded me of how often I wear yoga pants to work (I work as a behavior therapist and fancy clothes are just not functional when working with small kiddos)!


----------



## M1SSLA

Minkette said:


> I am not fashion forward enough to style the color block sutton! My husband laughed at the idea of me purchasing it and reminded me of how often I wear yoga pants to work (I work as a behavior therapist and fancy clothes are just not functional when working with small kiddos)!



I have a black and it's gold and I really didn't think I could like gold. But it's really doesn't scream gold/yellow on the black bag. I usually wear leggings, also. But it seems to look okay with my black purse. You can go for a tote. Maybe that seems less dressy. But as for me I feel it looks okay dressed down  . Good luck with your findings ~


----------



## Avril

Minkette said:


> And now we have a sapphire Sutton! My husband loves this color. He said "umm yeah I like the blue... This brown (luggage color), not so much" men! Not too sure how I feel abt it yet!




Love love LOVE this colour!!! 

I've been trying to find a sapphire Sutton - is this the medium size or the large size?  Is the sapphire Sutton only just available?


----------



## iuvcoach

Picked up the Med Sapphire Dressy Tote on sale at MK today


----------



## designer.deals

[QUO TE=iuvcoach;26803312]Picked up the Med Sapphire Dressy Tote on sale at MK today[/QUOTE]

On sale for how much?


----------



## iuvcoach

designer.deals said:


> [QUO TE=iuvcoach;26803312]Picked up the Med Sapphire Dressy Tote on sale at MK today



On sale for how much?[/QUOTE]


Yes it was on sale, price before tax was $229.60


----------



## designer.deals

iuvcoach said:


> On sale for how much?




Yes it was on sale, price before tax was $229.60[/QUOTE]


Awesome price!


----------



## acm1134

iuvcoach said:


> On sale for how much?




Yes it was on sale, price before tax was $229.60[/QUOTE]


What macys was this at and were any other colors on sale ?


----------



## iuvcoach

acm1134 said:


> Yes it was on sale, price before tax was $229.60




What macys was this at and were any other colors on sale ?[/QUOTE]

I bought at MK FP Store today. They had sapphire and summer blue on sale.


----------



## AuntJulie

BTW the store manager at the MK outlet told me they price match. Maybe the boutique will too.


----------



## designer.deals

Omg there's a large dark dune dressy!!


----------



## fergielicious

designer.deals said:


> Omg there's a large dark dune dressy!!




Where?!


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> Where?!




Nordstrom


----------



## LVOEbear

designer.deals said:


> Nordstrom




Yesterday was my birthday and I got nordstrom gift cards. If mine has them then it will be mine! Lol


----------



## designer.deals

LVOEbear said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and I got nordstrom gift cards. If mine has them then it will be mine! Lol




I saw it online


----------



## leaevelyn

A seller just sent this pic. This is new color! And very pretty. Suitable for summer!


----------



## crystal-d

iuvcoach said:


> Picked up the Med Sapphire Dressy Tote on sale at MK today




Stunning! Congrats lady


----------



## fergielicious

leaevelyn said:


> A seller just sent this pic. This is new color! And very pretty. Suitable for summer!




Hi! Where is this from? I've been looking for this....color is called vintage yellow


----------



## acm1134

fergielicious said:


> Hi! Where is this from? I've been looking for this....color is called vintage yellow




Mk boutiques are carrying it. I haven't seen it anywhere else


----------



## iuvcoach

crystal-d said:


> Stunning! Congrats lady




Thanks


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Picked up the Med Sapphire Dressy Tote on sale at MK today


 
Love the color!!!!!!


----------



## iuvcoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love the color!!!!!!



Thanks


----------



## iuvcoach

Does anyone have pics of the fuchsia and raspberry sutton? Trying to figure out if there is a huge diff.


----------



## iuvcoach

iuvcoach said:


> Does anyone have pics of the fuchsia and raspberry sutton? Trying to figure out if there is a huge diff.



NM I found one.


----------



## paula3boys

iuvcoach said:


> Does anyone have pics of the fuchsia and raspberry sutton? Trying to figure out if there is a huge diff.




Fuschia more purple undertones. Raspberry is true pink


----------



## unique_golden_r

Can u remember.. I said that it is pretty hard to get a pearl grey Dressy Saffiano in Germany!!!

But..... after over 4 hours on the freeway to munich 
HERE IT IS!!!

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!

I really can't remember any purchase which made me THIS happy!!!


----------



## unique_golden_r

Uff...  really had no idea that this pic will be so huge.
Sorry for that!


----------



## cynergyfit

Congrats!  Which shop in Munich carries michael kors?  I lived there for a few years and don't remember seeing any MK?  It's a beautiful bag!!  Enjoy


----------



## keishapie1973

unique_golden_r said:


> Can u remember.. I said that it is pretty hard to get a pearl grey Dressy Saffiano in Germany!!!
> 
> But..... after over 4 hours on the freeway to munich
> HERE IT IS!!!
> 
> FINALLY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I really can't remember any purchase which made me THIS happy!!!




It's beautiful and worth the drive. LOL  Is it large or medium? Congrats!!!!


----------



## lucydee

unique_golden_r said:


> Can u remember.. I said that it is pretty hard to get a pearl grey Dressy Saffiano in Germany!!!
> 
> But..... after over 4 hours on the freeway to munich
> HERE IT IS!!!
> 
> FINALLY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I really can't remember any purchase which made me THIS happy!!!



Congrats!
This Dressy in pearl grey is gorgeous!
P.S. dont worry about the pic being too large, the bigger pic makes for better viewing on just how gorgeous this bag is.
Enjoy!


----------



## fergielicious

unique_golden_r said:


> Can u remember.. I said that it is pretty hard to get a pearl grey Dressy Saffiano in Germany!!!
> 
> But..... after over 4 hours on the freeway to munich
> HERE IT IS!!!
> 
> FINALLY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I really can't remember any purchase which made me THIS happy!!!




Its gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## iuvcoach

unique_golden_r said:


> Can u remember.. I said that it is pretty hard to get a pearl grey Dressy Saffiano in Germany!!!
> 
> But..... after over 4 hours on the freeway to munich
> HERE IT IS!!!
> 
> FINALLY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I really can't remember any purchase which made me THIS happy!!!



So pretty,  congrats! !!


----------



## houstonm2198

unique_golden_r said:


> Can u remember.. I said that it is pretty hard to get a pearl grey Dressy Saffiano in Germany!!!
> 
> But..... after over 4 hours on the freeway to munich
> HERE IT IS!!!
> 
> FINALLY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I really can't remember any purchase which made me THIS happy!!!


She's pretty!


----------



## ilysukixD

I saw the raspberry sutton in the MK store, but I didn't buy it because I couldn't get any discount. The sales told me they can't do a price match unlike NM or macys. The color is very pretty in person!!!


----------



## vhelya

ilysukixD said:


> I saw the raspberry sutton in the MK store, but I didn't buy it because I couldn't get any discount. The sales told me they can't do a price match unlike NM or macys. The color is very pretty in person!!!
> View attachment 2634222





Wow it's pretty but I can't really see the difference now between fuschia and raspberry..
In the pic, it's really similar with fuschia


----------



## iuvcoach

Picked up Raspberry Med Sutton lastnight at MK


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Just ordered this in Large, Optic White from Nordstroms. They price matched Macy's Friends & Family sale. I am so excited!!!!!


----------



## Minkette

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Just ordered this in Large, Optic White from Nordstroms. They price matched Macy's Friends & Family sale. I am so excited!!!!!


Will Nordies price match during the presale period? I know Macys F&F doesn't go live online until June 3..

thank you!


----------



## Uthra11

ilysukixD said:


> I saw the raspberry sutton in the MK store, but I didn't buy it because I couldn't get any discount. The sales told me they can't do a price match unlike NM or macys. The color is very pretty in person!!!
> View attachment 2634222




What's the color on your right? It looks gorgeous! So is the raspberry!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Wait, Macys is doing F&F again? I thought they didn't do it again until November??


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Bootlover07 said:


> Wait, Macys is doing F&F again? I thought they didn't do it again until November??


They are doing the pre-sales in stores with pick up on the 4th. The event starts on the 6th....I think...


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Minkette said:


> Will Nordies price match during the presale period? I know Macys F&F doesn't go live online until June 3..
> 
> thank you!


Birdies had no problem price matching for me even though the Macy's sale is in the presale stage. It is taking a lot out of me to resist ordering another one! I can't decide between dark dune, black, pearl grey or optic white. DH told me I don't need another black or brown purse. So, it was between grey and white.


----------



## Bootlover07

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> They are doing the pre-sales in stores with pick up on the 4th. The event starts on the 6th....I think...



Well crap lol!! Do they usually do one so soon after the last one?I already bought my summer bag (a sapphire jet set) but wanted something gray for fall. Looks like I'm back on the hunt!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Bootlover07 said:


> Well crap lol!! Do they usually do one so soon after the last one?I already bought my summer bag (a sapphire jet set) but wanted something gray for fall. Looks like I'm back on the hunt!


I would get Nordies to price match the grey one!


----------



## Bootlover07

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> I would get Nordies to price match the grey one!



I will probably definitely buy it at Nordies. Their customer service is a lot better than the Macy's near me. I like knowing that if something happens they will bend over backwards to make it right!!


----------



## ginge

Would the sutton fit a MacBook Air 13'? Probably not the medium sized, but maybe the large?


----------



## vhelya

ginge said:


> Would the sutton fit a MacBook Air 13'? Probably not the medium sized, but maybe the large?




I have MacBook Air 13" but it can't fit with the medium sutton. I bet the large size should be fine as it has 14" length


----------



## M1SSLA

ginge said:


> Would the sutton fit a MacBook Air 13'? Probably not the medium sized, but maybe the large?



I heard the MacBook can fit the medium but with the sides open. I haven't seen it if makes the bag look oddly shaped or not. A MacBook 13 fits the large.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Here's a photo with a MacBook Pro 13" inside my large black sutton


----------



## vhelya

M1SSLA said:


> I heard the MacBook can fit the medium but with the sides open. I haven't seen it if makes the bag look oddly shaped or not. A MacBook 13 fits the large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634744
> 
> 
> Here's a photo with a MacBook Pro 13" inside my large black sutton




I tried but it can't..Mine is MacBook Air 13" and medium dressy
I also tried to put diagonally but it can't go in, unless u put it vertically but I guess it will look very weird


----------



## unique_golden_r

cynergyfit said:


> Congrats!  Which shop in Munich carries michael kors?  I lived there for a few years and don't remember seeing any MK?  It's a beautiful bag!!  Enjoy



Actually there is a flagship store!!!
I think it opend in Spring 2012.
Don't know any other shop which sales MK in munich.
... But I am in Munich... maybe twice a year 



And thanks a lot to all other members here for ur lovly words


----------



## Minkette

Bootlover07 said:


> I will probably definitely buy it at Nordies. Their customer service is a lot better than the Macy's near me. I like knowing that if something happens they will bend over backwards to make it right!!


Nordstrom price matched the large pearl grey sutton for me even though the F&F sale is only in the presale stage. Had to talk to two online customer service agents though. The first agent said he couldn't do it because the sale did not start online until 6/3; however, the 2nd agent I chatted with said of course and placed my order for me! 

Thanks ladies in TPF! I would have never even thought to ask for a price match!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Minkette said:


> Nordstrom price matched the large pearl grey sutton for me even though the F&F sale is only in the presale stage. Had to talk to two online customer service agents though. The first agent said he couldn't do it because the sale did not start online until 6/3; however, the 2nd agent I chatted with said of course and placed my order for me!
> 
> Thanks ladies in TPF! I would have never even thought to ask for a price match!


My online rep did not hesitate either. It took less than 5 min for me to place the whole order. Nordies makes it way too easy to spend money.


----------



## LVOEbear

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> My online rep did not hesitate either. It took less than 5 min for me to place the whole order. Nordies makes it way too easy to spend money.




Ooo I shall call then. Most of the stores in my area are sold out. It's a very popular bag


----------



## chocofrapp

Pulled the trigger and bought luggage med  dressy @Lord &Taylor. Yey no tax & free shipping.


----------



## ubo22

I pulled the trigger and bought the large navy/white/luggage Dressy/Sutton from L&T on sale with free shipping + 2.5% e*bates.  Bloomingdale's also had it, but not in stock, only on order.  I couldn't wait 23 days to get it so opted for L&T.  I can't wait to see it IRL because I've never been able to find this color combo in store and never have seen it in the large size until now.


----------



## Minkette

Black dressy!


----------



## SelmaLove

ubo22 said:


> I pulled the trigger and bought the large navy/white/luggage Dressy/Sutton from L&T on sale with free shipping + 2.5% e*bates.  Bloomingdale's also had it, but not in stock, only on order.  I couldn't wait 23 days to get it so opted for L&T.  I can't wait to see it IRL because I've never been able to find this color combo in store and never have seen it in the large size until now.




Do you have the link for it?


----------



## ubo22

SelmaLove said:


> Do you have the link for it?


Yes, here it is.

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...ther-large-dressy-tote-bag-0102-30t4gjts7l--1

They warned me that it will be shipping from a store, so no guarantees until I get the shipping confirmation.  I couldn't find the large in this color anywhere before now.  Espressions was extremely helpful in giving me the heads up.


----------



## keishapie1973

Headed to my daughter's middle school graduation....


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> Headed to my daughter's middle school graduation....
> 
> View attachment 2642251


Gorgeous outfit and handbag.  Love, love, love!


----------



## SelmaLove

[QU OTE=ubo22;26877470]Yes, here it is.

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...ther-large-dressy-tote-bag-0102-30t4gjts7l--1

They warned me that it will be shipping from a store, so no guarantees until I get the shipping confirmation.  I couldn't find the large in this color anywhere before now.  Espressions was extremely helpful in giving me the heads up.[/QUOTE]


I die! Love! Thanks!


----------



## SelmaLove

tauketula said:


> Headed to my daughter's middle school graduation....
> 
> View attachment 2642251




Gorgeous!


----------



## vhelya

tauketula said:


> Headed to my daughter's middle school graduation....
> 
> View attachment 2642251




Wwwwoooww gorgeous! You look amazing with the outfit and bag! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## ubo22

SelmaLove said:


> I die! Love! Thanks!


You're welcome


----------



## lucydee

tauketula said:


> Headed to my daughter's middle school graduation....
> 
> View attachment 2642251




tauketula, I love your outfit & the shoes and the Dressy in Sapphire!
You look Gorgeous!


I am getting the black this weekend with Friends & Family sale.


----------



## AuntJulie

tauketula said:


> Headed to my daughter's middle school graduation....
> 
> View attachment 2642251




You look gorgeous!  I love the entire outfit!


----------



## Cahlee

tauketula said:


> Headed to my daughter's middle school graduation....
> 
> View attachment 2642251




You look great! Love the outfit


----------



## crystal-d

tauketula said:


> Headed to my daughter's middle school graduation....
> 
> View attachment 2642251




So pretty


----------



## keishapie1973

SelmaLove said:


> Gorgeous!





vhelya said:


> Wwwwoooww gorgeous! You look amazing with the outfit and bag! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;





lucydee said:


> tauketula, I love your outfit & the shoes and the Dressy in Sapphire!
> You look Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I am getting the black this weekend with Friends & Family sale.





AuntJulie said:


> You look gorgeous!  I love the entire outfit!





Cahlee said:


> You look great! Love the outfit





crystal-d said:


> So pretty



Thanks, Ladies!!! It was bittersweet seeing my oldest graduating. She's not my little girl anymore.....


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

You ladies make me want to run out and get the Dressy in all of the colors!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Still iffy about this new baby. Oh well here she is! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My bro calls it "The Ice Cream Sandwich"


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Picked this up from Macy's today. Not sure if I'm completely sold on the color. Definitely keeping it but might have to pick another one up in Luggage, Sapphire or Black.


----------



## SelmaLove

In Vintage Yellow


----------



## keishapie1973

SelmaLove said:


> In Vintage Yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644599




Pretty!!!!


----------



## vhelya

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Picked this up from Macy's today. Not sure if I'm completely sold on the color. Definitely keeping it but might have to pick another one up in Luggage, Sapphire or Black.




I always love this color as white is the prettiest and most suitable color on me


----------



## vhelya

SelmaLove said:


> In Vintage Yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644599




Unique color, it's pretty!! congrats


----------



## Ginsy

I m totally in love with the sapphire blue dressy tote


----------



## ubo22

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Picked this up from Macy's today. Not sure if I'm completely sold on the color. Definitely keeping it but might have to pick another one up in Luggage, Sapphire or Black.


Very chic!


----------



## ubo22

SelmaLove said:


> In Vintage Yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644599


Such a pretty color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

SelmaLove said:


> In Vintage Yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644599


Love this color! Do you find it to be more of a mustard shade? That's what it looks like from the pix I've seen.


----------



## JennyErin

tauketula said:


> Headed to my daughter's middle school graduation....
> 
> View attachment 2642251



Love this entire look! Gorgeous!


----------



## AuntJulie

SelmaLove said:


> In Vintage Yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644599



Love love love this one!  Where did you get it?


----------



## ilysukixD

AuntJulie said:


> Love love love this one!  Where did you get it?




I saw this at the actual MK boutique store at soho...


----------



## nnadia

I bought one in Vintage Yellow as well! Gorgeous colour!


----------



## SelmaLove

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color! Do you find it to be more of a mustard shade? That's what it looks like from the pix I've seen.



It's true to color in this pic.


----------



## SelmaLove

AuntJulie said:


> Love love love this one!  Where did you get it?




My MK Lifestyle store here in San Antonio has them. They pop in and out of stock online.


----------



## SelmaLove

nnadia said:


> I bought one in Vintage Yellow as well! Gorgeous colour!




I love the color! I needed a purple and yellow gold bag...I now have violet Selma and this one in vintage yellow. I just found the vintage yellow Selma from Macys, so I'll have to see which one I like more.


----------



## AuntJulie

SelmaLove said:


> My MK Lifestyle store here in San Antonio has them. They pop in and out of stock online.



What's a lifestyle store?


----------



## SelmaLove

AuntJulie said:


> What's a lifestyle store?




The typical MK store versus the MK Outlets.


----------



## keishapie1973

JennyErin said:


> Love this entire look! Gorgeous!




Thank you.....


----------



## LVOEbear

If one store won't do it for you then keep trying! I got the dark dune dressy price matched at nordstrom  one store wouldn't do it because it didn't ring up (only luggage, black and navy does) so I went to a different nordies and they honored it. May seem like a lot of hassle but I really wanted it haha


----------



## berrykisses

SelmaLove said:


> In Vintage Yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644599



Love the vintage yellow color soooo much! It would be so fun to wrap a colorful silk scarf around it and watch all the colors pop!


----------



## lucydee

SelmaLove said:


> In Vintage Yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644599



My favorite MK bag and in a gorgeous color!
Congrats!


----------



## jazzyj1021

SelmaLove said:


> My MK Lifestyle store here in San Antonio has them. They pop in and out of stock online.




San Antonio? You're close to me!


----------



## keishapie1973

lucydee said:


> tauketula, I love your outfit & the shoes and the Dressy in Sapphire!
> You look Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I am getting the black this weekend with Friends & Family sale.



Did you get the black Dressy? I am loving this bag so much. It's my new favorite.....


----------



## chocofrapp

ubo22 said:


> I pulled the trigger and bought the large navy/white/luggage Dressy/Sutton from L&T on sale with free shipping + 2.5% e*bates.  Bloomingdale's also had it, but not in stock, only on order.  I couldn't wait 23 days to get it so opted for L&T.  I can't wait to see it IRL because I've never been able to find this color combo in store and never have seen it in the large size until now.



Did you got your shipping confirmation? Im still waiting on mine.


----------



## ubo22

chocofrapp said:


> Did you got your shipping confirmation? Im still waiting on mine.


I'm still waiting, too.  I called customer service and they told me to call my local L&T and put it on hold, just in case.  The sale ends tomorrow.  So if it doesn't ship by then, I'm picking up the one I have on hold at the store.


----------



## chocofrapp

ubo22 said:


> I'm still waiting, too.  I called customer service and they told me to call my local L&T and put it on hold, just in case.  The sale ends tomorrow.  So if it doesn't ship by then, I'm picking up the one I have on hold at the store.



Well i dont have a L&T in my area. I hope they shipped out.


----------



## ubo22

chocofrapp said:


> Well i dont have a L&T in my area. I hope they shipped out.


The customer service rep assured me that my order was received, but she couldn't confirm a ship date.  The color I purchased isn't even showing up on the website anymore.  Hence my concern.  I first called on Saturday and was told there were 24 in stock at my local store.  I then called on Sunday and was told there were only 9 left in stock.  So I immediately put one on hold for pick up.  I'd still like to get it shipped because I got an additional online discount.  Otherwise, I'm off to the store tomorrow for pick-up.  I hope yours ships soon.  The rep told me that orders ship after 2 pm, the daily cut-off.  So hopefully it will ship this afternoon.


----------



## espressions

ubo22 said:


> The customer service rep assured me that my order was received, but she couldn't confirm a ship date.  The color I purchased isn't even showing up on the website anymore.  Hence my concern.  I first called on Saturday and was told there were 24 in stock at my local store.  I then called on Sunday and was told there were only 9 left in stock.  So I immediately put one on hold for pick up.  I'd still like to get it shipped because I got an additional online discount.  Otherwise, I'm off to the store tomorrow for pick-up.  I hope yours ships soon.  The rep told me that orders ship after 2 pm, the daily cut-off.  So hopefully it will ship this afternoon.



I placed like 8 orders at L&T....I got a cancellation email for two of my items


----------



## ubo22

espressions said:


> I placed like 8 orders at L&T....I got a cancellation email for two of my items


How annoying!!!  I think L&T waits until the end of their sale to ship out online orders.  That means that if they sell out of your item before the sale ends, you're out of luck.  This is my first experience with L&T, and not a good one


----------



## iuvcoach

I ordered a bag from L&T on Sunday last week first day of FF online. Waited 2 days order status never changed so I called SA stated it was sold out and my order would be canceled. I was able to locate bag at LT in NY so I did phone order on Tuesday and still no bag or tracking #. I have called for days and get the same excuse we are having a huge sale so things are slow. I called back again today to speak to someone who could tell me what was going on and I get I have no record of your order I will have to do some research and call you back. After 4 hours I get a call back and a tracking number. Supposely ups has picked up my bag today and it should arrive soon. I do not think I will be ordering anything else from LT again.


----------



## ubo22

chocofrapp said:


> Well i dont have a L&T in my area. I hope they shipped out.





espressions said:


> I placed like 8 orders at L&T....I got a cancellation email for two of my items





iuvcoach said:


> I ordered a bag from L&T on Sunday last week first day of FF online. Waited 2 days order status never changed so I called SA stated it was sold out and my order would be canceled. I was able to locate bag at LT in NY so I did phone order on Tuesday and still no bag or tracking #. I have called for days and get the same excuse we are having a huge sale so things are slow. I called back again today to speak to someone who could tell me what was going on and I get I have no record of your order I will have to do some research and call you back. After 4 hours I get a call back and a tracking number. Supposely ups has picked up my bag today and it should arrive soon. I do not think I will be ordering anything else from LT again.



Okay, L&T just called me out of the blue.  Weird, but the caller ID said Saks Fifth Avenue.  I think they must be owned by the same company.  Anyway, the L&T security department just called to confirm that I placed my order on Thursday and to confirm my shipping address.  They said they will be shipping out my bag today and sending a confirmation email shortly.  LOL, maybe they're reading our complaints on TPF!!!


----------



## LVOEbear

I ordered the black dressy the  second day of the sale and they shipped out my bag the very day after. It's supposed to be here tomorrow so I've had no issues this far.


----------



## chocofrapp

I ordered from them coz there's no tax. Otherwise i will just order from Nordstrom. I just called and was told an order was just created & to check back tomorrow. The item is still available online.   Had i ordered from Nordstrom it should be here tom or Wed. Bummer!!
My order was the luggage med dressy placed on 6/05.


----------



## Minkette

i ordered the black dressy from L&T the 1st day and received it last Thursday... Nicely packed in a box. sorry to all those having challenges with your orders!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I also ordered it with a great price adjustment but then when it emailed it said it came from a store or may not be fulfilled. I called a couple of days later and she said it hadn't even gone to stores yet. I cancelled my order. I hope you both get yours! 




chocofrapp said:


> Did you got your shipping confirmation? Im still waiting on mine.





ubo22 said:


> I'm still waiting, too.  I called customer service and they told me to call my local L&T and put it on hold, just in case.  The sale ends tomorrow.  So if it doesn't ship by then, I'm picking up the one I have on hold at the store.


----------



## fieldsinspring

I also think the issue is just that bag.. I have ordered 2 separate times aside from that since this sale and both times the package went out same or next day. I have been very impressed.


----------



## espressions

ubo22 said:


> How annoying!!!  I think L&T waits until the end of their sale to ship out online orders.  That means that if they sell out of your item before the sale ends, you're out of luck.  This is my first experience with L&T, and not a good one



Ohhh...well at least I got most of the things I wanted. I just placed a couple more orders (though I doubt those will go through since everyone is getting cancelled!) I agree it's not the best experience, but they have no tax so I'm willing to deal with it...up to a certain extent haha


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> How annoying!!!  I think L&T waits until the end of their sale to ship out online orders.  That means that if they sell out of your item before the sale ends, you're out of luck.  This is my first experience with L&T, and not a good one


I ordered a Kate Spade bag at the beg of the sale and they shipped it out & I got it quickly. On the other hand I ordered a necklace at the same time and it took a few days before they told me it was out of stock. I tried to get this same necklace another time recently and the same thing happened. Then the necklace sits on the site for days afterwards. It's annoying. I don't typically order from them because I hate paying return shipping if I want to return something (there's no store anywhere remotely near me), but their sale was so good it was worth the gamble.


----------



## SelmaLove

Decisions decisions. I'm a Selma girl at heart, but the Sutton is trying to win me over! Only keeping one...


----------



## vhelya

SelmaLove said:


> View attachment 2646727
> 
> 
> Decisions decisions. I'm a Selma girl at heart, but the Sutton is trying to win me over! Only keeping one...




If you have some selmas, choose sutton..You will like it so much 

But you won't go wrong with both designs..


----------



## AuntJulie

SelmaLove said:


> View attachment 2646727
> 
> 
> Decisions decisions. I'm a Selma girl at heart, but the Sutton is trying to win me over! Only keeping one...



Keep the Dressy!  Btw is it medium or large?


----------



## keishapie1973

SelmaLove said:


> View attachment 2646727
> 
> 
> Decisions decisions. I'm a Selma girl at heart, but the Sutton is trying to win me over! Only keeping one...



Yes, I also prefer the Dressy.......


----------



## fergielicious

SelmaLove said:


> View attachment 2646727
> 
> 
> Decisions decisions. I'm a Selma girl at heart, but the Sutton is trying to win me over! Only keeping one...




Dressy! Did you get this at MK Boutique?


----------



## SelmaLove

AuntJulie said:


> Keep the Dressy!  Btw is it medium or large?




It's a medium. I haven't seen the vintage yellow in a large yet.


----------



## SelmaLove

fergielicious said:


> Dressy! Did you get this at MK Boutique?




Selma from Macy's, Sutton from MK Boutique.


----------



## ubo22

SelmaLove said:


> View attachment 2646727
> 
> 
> Decisions decisions. I'm a Selma girl at heart, but the Sutton is trying to win me over! Only keeping one...


In the vintage yellow, I'd keep the medium Dressy/Sutton.  This is such a great color, but I think a bit much in the bigger Selma.


----------



## designer.deals

Someone wants a comparisons of raspberry (Hamilton) fuschia (dressy) zinnia (selma)


----------



## ubo22

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2647148
> 
> Someone wants a comparisons of raspberry (Hamilton) fuschia (dressy) zinnia (selma)


LOL, they all look like the same color!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2647148
> 
> Someone wants a comparisons of raspberry (Hamilton) fuschia (dressy) zinnia (selma)



Raspberry and zinnia looks the exact same. The fuchsia dressy looks different and I really like that shade of pink.....


----------



## designer.deals

tauketula said:


> Raspberry and zinnia looks the exact same. The fuchsia dressy looks different and I really like that shade of pink.....




I love all three


----------



## crystal-d

My newest love!


----------



## crystal-d

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2647148
> 
> Someone wants a comparisons of raspberry (Hamilton) fuschia (dressy) zinnia (selma)




Love the pinks! &#128525;


----------



## lucydee

tauketula said:


> Did you get the black Dressy? I am loving this bag so much. It's my new favorite.....



Yes, me too!
I have been carrying the Summer blue dressy since May and not changed out of it bec I love it so much!
I bought black dressy and dark dune on Sunday. 
Just been busy to take pics and post but will do so this weekend. 
Since I missed out on the dark khaki grommet selma I bought dune dressy and the gold hw really pops on that color the way it pops on the sapphire.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crystal-d said:


> My newest love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647266


Oooo I love that black & white combo! Sharp!


----------



## Jb32purse

Hey there crystal ! I love that bag. Super stylish


----------



## LVOEbear

I got my black beauty with silver hardware in today!!!! She's so gorgeous. BUT I also got 25 and then 10% off the pearl grey so I should just keep both. Right?? &#128541;


----------



## theheidis

LVOEbear said:


> I got my black beauty with silver hardware in today!!!! She's so gorgeous. BUT I also got 25 and then 10% off the pearl grey so I should just keep both. Right?? &#128541;



Are those large or medium? Where did u get black with silver?


----------



## Minkette

LVOEbear said:


> I got my black beauty with silver hardware in today!!!! She's so gorgeous. BUT I also got 25 and then 10% off the pearl grey so I should just keep both. Right?? &#128541;


Keep both! I have both!


----------



## AuntJulie

LVOEbear said:


> I got my black beauty with silver hardware in today!!!! She's so gorgeous. BUT I also got 25 and then 10% off the pearl grey so I should just keep both. Right?? &#128541;



Uh....YES!!!  Congrats on two gorgeous handbags with an excellent price to boot!


----------



## houstonm2198

LVOEbear said:


> I got my black beauty with silver hardware in today!!!! She's so gorgeous. BUT I also got 25 and then 10% off the pearl grey so I should just keep both. Right?? &#128541;


Yes, keep both!


----------



## LVOEbear

theheidis said:


> Are those large or medium? Where did u get black with silver?




They are both large size. I got the black with silver from lord and taylor. I didn't have to pay tax or shipping!  The pearl grey one was the floor model so the SA was really nice and gave me the additional 10 off the friends and family price.  

Thank you to whoever posted they had black with silver because I would have never known! I love this bag


----------



## theheidis

Does black with silver medium exist?


----------



## jazzyj1021

Sapphire is permanently reduced at Dillards! $257


----------



## love_addict919

LVOEbear said:


> They are both large size. I got the black with silver from lord and taylor. I didn't have to pay tax or shipping!  The pearl grey one was the floor model so the SA was really nice and gave me the additional 10 off the friends and family price.
> 
> Thank you to whoever posted they had black with silver because I would have never known! I love this bag




I wish i had known it came with silver hardware. I have gold and while i love the bag, i def wish it had silver hardware.


----------



## crystal-d

Jb32purse said:


> Hey there crystal ! I love that bag. Super stylish




Hey lady!!!! Good to see you  
Thanks I just love it


----------



## ubo22

My large tricolor navy/white/luggage Dressy/Sutton just arrived today!  I love it, and I'm keeping it!  The second picture includes my large luggage Selma for comparison.


----------



## SelmaLove

ubo22 said:


> My large tricolor navy/white/luggage Dressy/Sutton just arrived today!  I love it, and I'm keeping it!  The second picture includes my large luggage Selma for comparison.




Sweet! Mine is still showing "in process", so fingers crossed that the order is not canceled. It's gorgeous!


----------



## vhelya

Ladies!! Need ur opinion!
Among luggage, navy, and black large sutton, which is the best?

Thank you


----------



## ubo22

SelmaLove said:


> Sweet! Mine is still showing "in process", so fingers crossed that the order is not canceled. It's gorgeous!


I hope you get it!  It's even more gorgeous in person than in the pictures!


----------



## iuvcoach

ubo22 said:


> My large tricolor navy/white/luggage Dressy/Sutton just arrived today!  I love it, and I'm keeping it!  The second picture includes my large luggage Selma for comparison.



So pretty,  congrats. 







LVOEbear said:


> I got my black beauty with silver hardware in today!!!! She's so gorgeous. BUT I also got 25 and then 10% off the pearl grey so I should just keep both. Right?? &#128541;



Love both!!


----------



## iuvcoach

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2647148
> 
> Someone wants a comparisons of raspberry (Hamilton) fuschia (dressy) zinnia (selma)



Love all the pink.  







crystal-d said:


> My newest love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647266



Congrats,  so pretty.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Love all the pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats,  so pretty.


Lovvvvve ya avatar


----------



## iuvcoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovvvvve ya avatar



Thanks lady, I cannot wait for it to arrive.


----------



## keishapie1973

vhelya said:


> Ladies!! Need ur opinion!
> Among luggage, navy, and black large sutton, which is the best?
> 
> Thank you




I wish I could help you but all three are so beautiful. If you already have one of the colors in another bag then we can rule one out that way.


----------



## ubo22

iuvcoach said:


> So pretty,  congrats.


----------



## vhelya

tauketula said:


> I wish I could help you but all three are so beautiful. If you already have one of the colors in another bag then we can rule one out that way.




Thank you, but I don't have those 3 colors &#128517;
Probably I want to rule out the black but I'm so confused between navy or luggage


----------



## ubo22

vhelya said:


> Ladies!! Need ur opinion!
> Among luggage, navy, and black large sutton, which is the best?
> 
> Thank you


Get luggage if you want to use it for every day, navy for a versatile black bag substitute, or black for a more dressy look.


----------



## keishapie1973

vhelya said:


> Thank you, but I don't have those 3 colors &#128517;
> Probably I want to rule out the black but I'm so confused between navy or luggage




That helps. I would choose luggage as it is more versatile and could be used all year long. Plus, it's a beauty. However, if you normally wear more dressy clothes, I would go with black.


----------



## vhelya

ubo22 said:


> Get luggage if you want to use it for every day, navy for a versatile black bag substitute, or black for a more dressy look.







tauketula said:


> That helps. I would choose luggage as it is more versatile and could be used all year long. Plus, it's a beauty. However, if you normally wear more dressy clothes, I would go with black.




Thank you ladies 
I think I will go with the luggage then, the actual bag is much prettier than the web pic..
I wish I could buy more


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

vhelya said:


> Thank you ladies
> I think I will go with the luggage then, the actual bag is much prettier than the web pic..
> I wish I could buy more


Yes! Please go for luggage. I was leaning towards Navy or Black until I saw Luggage IRL. pics do not do it justice.


----------



## Ginsy

this is my medium MK dressy sutton tote in sapphire , smaller than my expectation =_= my file cant really fits in well lolx.. anyway i will still keep it and purchase another large dressy tote in lugage


----------



## SelmaLove

ubo22 said:


> I hope you get it!  It's even more gorgeous in person than in the pictures!




Shipped! Whoop whoop!


----------



## Bootlover07

Ginsy said:


> this is my medium MK dressy sutton tote in sapphire , smaller than my expectation =_= my file cant really fits in well lolx.. anyway i will still keep it and purchase another large dressy tote in lugage



Gorgeous!! I had this one but exchanged it for the jet set in sapphire as it was better for my summer bag. I vacation at the beach a lot! I still miss this one though; you will love it!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Does anyone know when the medium sutton will be released in more colors? I know they have the vintage yellow but haven't seen anything else new and I know how popular this bag has been!


----------



## keishapie1973

Ginsy said:


> this is my medium MK dressy sutton tote in sapphire , smaller than my expectation =_= my file cant really fits in well lolx.. anyway i will still keep it and purchase another large dressy tote in lugage




Beautiful!!! Congrats....


----------



## ubo22

SelmaLove said:


> Shipped! Whoop whoop!


Congratulations!  Let us know when you get it and if it's more gorgeous IRL than the pictures!


----------



## iuvcoach

Ginsy said:


> this is my medium MK dressy sutton tote in sapphire , smaller than my expectation =_= my file cant really fits in well lolx.. anyway i will still keep it and purchase another large dressy tote in lugage



Love this color,  congrats


----------



## paula3boys

Ginsy said:


> this is my medium MK dressy sutton tote in sapphire , smaller than my expectation =_= my file cant really fits in well lolx.. anyway i will still keep it and purchase another large dressy tote in lugage




Gorgeous! Where did you find it?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ginsy said:


> this is my medium MK dressy sutton tote in sapphire , smaller than my expectation =_= my file cant really fits in well lolx.. anyway i will still keep it and purchase another large dressy tote in lugage


Sooooo prudy. Sutton on my list!!


----------



## Ginsy

paula3boys said:


> Gorgeous! Where did you find it?



my friend help me bought this when she travel to oversea.


----------



## fergielicious

Woohoo! Just ordered a mandarin medium sutton from macy's website! I've been searching for this since April! Can't wait!


----------



## ubo22

fergielicious said:


> Woohoo! Just ordered a mandarin medium sutton from macy's website! I've been searching for this since April! Can't wait!


Lucky you, you got the last (and maybe only) one!!!


----------



## Minkette

For any folks interested... MK released a patent version of the Sutton (this is from Nordies)... (((last post of the morning... must finish editing this manuscript in front of me... ADHD much???)))


----------



## Linz379

Ginsy said:


> this is my medium MK dressy sutton tote in sapphire , smaller than my expectation =_= my file cant really fits in well lolx.. anyway i will still keep it and purchase another large dressy tote in lugage


Wow! What a gorgeous colour. Do you know if you are able to fit an Ipad in? Just researching before buying.


----------



## Jb32purse

I love everyone's suttons. Can anyone else go to the authenticate forum and tell me ifor the eBay listing I listed is an authentic sutton . Thanks ladies for all your help.


----------



## pinkfish5

I had the same dilemma .. but eventually  selma won my heart and is on its way home to me! love the yellow color!


----------



## bellevie0891

Does anyone have both the medium and the large? Any pictures comparing the two sizes/differences?


----------



## Minkette

tonyaann said:


> Does anyone have both the medium and the large? Any pictures comparing the two sizes/differences?


http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-stylish-dressy-sutton-tote-club-853626-54.html  (scroll down... there is a photo for comparison... I think that is the right page!)


----------



## bellevie0891

Minkette said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-stylish-dressy-sutton-tote-club-853626-54.html  (scroll down... there is a photo for comparison... I think that is the right page!)



Thank you!! I would love a med. black Sutton


----------



## bellevie0891

Are there any deals to be had on a medium black Sutton? Maybe a navy?


----------



## espressions

tonyaann said:


> Are there any deals to be had on a medium black Sutton? Maybe a navy?



the medium size is hard to find...and black/navy even harder to find on sale


----------



## Minkette

tonyaann said:


> Are there any deals to be had on a medium black Sutton? Maybe a navy?


Haven't seen any deals... I do know they have been released again on Zappos and Nordstroms site!


----------



## vhelya

vhelya said:


> Ladies!! Need ur opinion!
> Among luggage, navy, and black large sutton, which is the best?
> 
> Thank you







ubo22 said:


> Get luggage if you want to use it for every day, navy for a versatile black bag substitute, or black for a more dressy look.







tauketula said:


> That helps. I would choose luggage as it is more versatile and could be used all year long. Plus, it's a beauty. However, if you normally wear more dressy clothes, I would go with black.







LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Yes! Please go for luggage. I was leaning towards Navy or Black until I saw Luggage IRL. pics do not do it justice.




I supposed to buy large sutton in luggage but I couldn't bear the temptation getting the grommet selma too..

Ended up buying luggage color for grommet selma and large sutton in navy 

The luggage color really suit me but I tried not to have bags in the same color 

Excuse my bad lighting


----------



## bellevie0891

vhelya said:


> I supposed to buy large sutton in luggage but I couldn't bear the temptation getting the grommet selma too..
> 
> Ended up buying luggage color for grommet selma and large sutton in navy
> 
> The luggage color really suit me but I tried not to have bags in the same color
> 
> Excuse my bad lighting
> 
> View attachment 2654989




Love your choices! So pretty!


----------



## ubo22

vhelya said:


> I supposed to buy large sutton in luggage but I couldn't bear the temptation getting the grommet selma too..
> 
> Ended up buying luggage color for grommet selma and large sutton in navy
> 
> The luggage color really suit me but I tried not to have bags in the same color
> 
> Excuse my bad lighting
> 
> View attachment 2654989


You got both colors!!!  Congratulations.  I love the luggage Selma with grommets AND the navy Dressy/Sutton.


----------



## Luvdabags

vhelya said:


> I supposed to buy large sutton in luggage but I couldn't bear the temptation getting the grommet selma too..
> 
> Ended up buying luggage color for grommet selma and large sutton in navy
> 
> The luggage color really suit me but I tried not to have bags in the same color
> 
> Excuse my bad lighting
> 
> View attachment 2654989




 Great haul!  I hope to add a sutton in the winter.  I have a black grommet selma and it is one of my most used and classy bags.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

vhelya said:


> I supposed to buy large sutton in luggage but I couldn't bear the temptation getting the grommet selma too..
> 
> Ended up buying luggage color for grommet selma and large sutton in navy
> 
> The luggage color really suit me but I tried not to have bags in the same color
> 
> Excuse my bad lighting
> 
> View attachment 2654989


Awesome! Congrats on the addition to your fam. I was supposed to get the luggage sutton, too. But, I found an amazing deal on the Hamilton. So, maybe I will get the Sutton in a few months.


----------



## vhelya

tonyaann said:


> Love your choices! So pretty!






ubo22 said:


> You got both colors!!!  Congratulations.  I love the luggage Selma with grommets AND the navy Dressy/Sutton.






Luvdabags said:


> Great haul!  I hope to add a sutton in the winter.  I have a black grommet selma and it is one of my most used and classy bags.






LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Awesome! Congrats on the addition to your fam. I was supposed to get the luggage sutton, too. But, I found an amazing deal on the Hamilton. So, maybe I will get the Sutton in a few months.




Thank you ladies 
I'm so happy with my new bags


----------



## bellevie0891

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2565149
> 
> Thought I would post a mod pic of the sapphire large dressy. I am loving the color! I was nervous about what it would match in my closet but it's actually pretty neutral! Any thoughts? Should I get the black instead?



This picture just completely sold me on the large... I'm 5'7 and was worried it would look too big on me, but it looks absolutely PERFECT on you! Thanks for sharing!

I'm now contemplating the sapphire color too! I just worry it will clash with my wardrobe


----------



## bellevie0891

tauketula said:


> Headed to my daughter's middle school graduation....
> 
> View attachment 2642251




Absolutely stunning!! I love that skirt and the Sapphire looks gorg with navy!


----------



## keishapie1973

tonyaann said:


> Absolutely stunning!! I love that skirt and the Sapphire looks gorg with navy!




Thank you. I was very skeptical about wearing it with navy but it seemed to work....


----------



## acm1134

just ordered the Large Optic White and Large Mandarin Dressy from Bloomies for $206 each !!!


----------



## acm1134

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
Just sharing (:


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2658921
> View attachment 2658922
> 
> 
> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Just sharing (:



I LOVE BOTH OF THEM!!!!! Any chance of giving us some modeling pics??? You would probably be the first on the forum to post some.....


----------



## acm1134

tauketula said:


> I LOVE BOTH OF THEM!!!!! Any chance of giving us some modeling pics??? You would probably be the first on the forum to post some.....


which color would you like a modeling of ??


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Both!!  Model both!!!  Please!  They are gorgeous !!!


----------



## Cahlee

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2658921
> View attachment 2658922
> 
> 
> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Just sharing (:




So pretty!


----------



## bellevie0891

Mrs. Mac said:


> Both!!  Model both!!!  Please!  They are gorgeous !!!




Wss  Beautiful!


----------



## bellevie0891

Is there a place to trade bags on here? 

I carried my Sapphire Dressy today and I think it is my fav bag EVER but it's a tad too big for how little I carry and does not fit in my cubby at work.

I'm heartbroken


----------



## vhelya

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2658921
> View attachment 2658922
> 
> 
> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Just sharing (:




They are gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## bellevie0891

tonyaann said:


> Is there a place to trade bags on here?
> 
> I carried my Sapphire Dressy today and I think it is my fav bag EVER but it's a tad too big for how little I carry and does not fit in my cubby at work.
> 
> I'm heartbroken




Bump


----------



## sunblock

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2658921
> View attachment 2658922
> 
> 
> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Just sharing (:



I want the pink one but its not available in the uk


----------



## vhelya

sunblock said:


> I want the pink one but its not available in the uk




I saw one in Nordstrom, they can ship internationally but not sure if they shipped to UK, maybe you can give it a try &#128522;


----------



## bellevie0891

Can the medium Sapphire be found any where? 

I absolutely love my large Sapphire but it's a tad too big for my needs


----------



## lala76

tonyaann said:


> Can the medium Sapphire be found any where?
> 
> I absolutely love my large Sapphire but it's a tad too big for my needs


 
I would like to find the medium in sapphire, as well. Sadly, none of my major retailers have it in their store (Belk, Macy's Dillards)


----------



## Ginsy

Linz379 said:


> Wow! What a gorgeous colour. Do you know if you are able to fit an Ipad in? Just researching before buying.



Hi , Ipad definetely fits in well for medium dressy tote. i try both of my Ipad and Ipad mini once i get this bag


----------



## bellevie0891

lala76 said:


> I would like to find the medium in sapphire, as well. Sadly, none of my major retailers have it in their store (Belk, Macy's Dillards)



Are they going to be restocked? How does MK release his items? Are they limited? Only so many made? Only certain times a year? Certain retailers only get certain items?


----------



## sunblock

How big is it very big the tri colour one? i cant find my tape measure compared to the biggest size selma?


----------



## keishapie1973

sunblock said:


> How big is it very big the tri colour one? i cant find my tape measure compared to the biggest size selma?



It's just a little bit bigger. There are some comparison pictures between the Sutton and large Selma in this thread and/or the Selma thread......


----------



## bellevie0891

Kinda hard because my Selma is black and sitting in front of a black stand but they are very similar sizes with the Sutton being a little taller.


----------



## ubo22

sunblock said:


> How big is it very big the tri colour one? i cant find my tape measure compared to the biggest size selma?


Here's a picture I posted a couple days ago of my large tricolor navy/white/luggage Dressy/Sutton next to my large luggage Selma. The large Dressy/Sutton is 13.5" wide (14.5" with the side bubbles), 10.5" tall, and 5.5" in depth.  The large Selma is 13" wide (16" with the wings), 10" tall, and 6" in depth.  They are pretty close in size, but the Dressy/Sutton is slightly taller and narrower than the Selma.


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> Are they going to be restocked? How does MK release his items? Are they limited? Only so many made? Only certain times a year? Certain retailers only get certain items?


For some reason, MK doesn't come out with much by way of his medium size handbags.  He limits the colors and inventory such that it becomes almost impossible to track down what you're looking for.  He also only has new colors available for a limited time (a few months) before they sell out.  So you have to move quickly if you see something you like.  Lucky for me, I always need his large sizes, so haven't had any trouble.


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> For some reason, MK doesn't come out with much by way of his medium size handbags.  He limits the colors and inventory such that it becomes almost impossible to track down what you're looking for.  He also only has new colors available for a limited time (a few months) before they sell out.  So you have to move quickly if you see something you like.  Lucky for me, I always need his large sizes, so haven't had any trouble.




Thank you  If only I would have gotten into MK a couple months sooner  I think if I could swap my large Sapphire Sutton for a medium it would be my dream bag.


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> Thank you  If only I would have gotten into MK a couple months sooner  I think if I could swap my large Sapphire Sutton for a medium it would be my dream bag.


If I were you, I'd keep stalking the online retailers' websites.  The medium sapphire Sutton may pop up again at some point.  In particular, I would check Macy's, Nordstrom, and Zappos.  They tend to restock and/or discount older colors on occasion.


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> If I were you, I'd keep stalking the online retailers' websites.  The medium sapphire Sutton may pop up again at some point.  In particular, I would check Macy's, Nordstrom, and Zappos.  They tend to restock and/or discount older colors on occasion.




I'm on that like white on rice


----------



## acm1134

Some quick mod shots for those who asked !


----------



## sunblock

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2661336
> View attachment 2661337
> View attachment 2661339
> 
> 
> Some quick mod shots for those who asked !



How tall are you if you dont mind me asking the strap looks very long im 5ft 8


----------



## sunblock

tauketula said:


> It's just a little bit bigger. There are some comparison pictures between the Sutton and large Selma in this thread and/or the Selma thread......




You dont happen to know what page?


----------



## sunblock

ubo22 said:


> Here's a picture I posted a couple days ago of my large tricolor navy/white/luggage Dressy/Sutton next to my large luggage Selma. The large Dressy/Sutton is 13.5" wide (14.5" with the side bubbles), 10.5" tall, and 5.5" in depth.  The large Selma is 13" wide (16" with the wings), 10" tall, and 6" in depth.  They are pretty close in size, but the Dressy/Sutton is slightly taller and narrower than the Selma.



woops didnt see this hahah thanks doesnt look too bad then just taller


----------



## bellevie0891

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2661336
> View attachment 2661337
> View attachment 2661339
> 
> 
> Some quick mod shots for those who asked !




Cute! Cute! Cute!!


----------



## acm1134

sunblock said:


> How tall are you if you dont mind me asking the strap looks very long im 5ft 8




I'm only 5'2 lol that's probably why it looks so long on me


----------



## sunblock

acm1134 said:


> I'm only 5'2 lol that's probably why it looks so long on me



ahh its loverly though


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2661336
> View attachment 2661337
> View attachment 2661339
> 
> 
> Some quick mod shots for those who asked !



Thank you!!!! They look great on you......


----------



## acm1134

tauketula said:


> Thank you!!!! They look great on you......




Thank you ! after Tuesday I will have 6 dressy style mks (:


----------



## bellevie0891

acm1134 said:


> Thank you ! after Tuesday I will have 6 dressy style mks (:




Do you have any mediums? I'd love to see mod shots of the large vs medium.


----------



## acm1134

tonyaann said:


> Do you have any mediums? I'd love to see mod shots of the large vs medium.




I don't  all of mine are large.


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> Do you have any mediums? I'd love to see mod shots of the large vs medium.


Go to post #802 on page 54 of this thread.  Vhelya shows a picture of her medium Sutton next to her large Sutton.  She also models the medium Sutton.


----------



## Meylei

Has anyone noticed sagging from the bottom portion in the inside?


----------



## Meylei

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2565149
> 
> Thought I would post a mod pic of the sapphire large dressy. I am loving the color! I was nervous about what it would match in my closet but it's actually pretty neutral! Any thoughts? Should I get the black instead?


*I think that color looks great and you'd definitely be surprise how much you can match it with your wardrobe. Although you can never do wrong with a classic black! Btw love your skinnys! You're gorgeous!*


----------



## fergielicious

Medium Mandarin Sutton has arrived!


----------



## Bootlover07

fergielicious said:


> Medium Mandarin Sutton has arrived!



I LOVE that color!! Looks great on you!


----------



## vhelya

fergielicious said:


> Medium Mandarin Sutton has arrived!




Lovely &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## fergielicious

Bootlover07 said:


> I LOVE that color!! Looks great on you!



Thank you! I was never an orange person but fell in love with this mandarin color...strange that it almost works like a neutral and goes with alot of my clothes!


----------



## fergielicious

vhelya said:


> Lovely &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thanks! So happy!


----------



## bellevie0891

fergielicious said:


> Medium Mandarin Sutton has arrived!




So pretty! That size is perfect for you!


----------



## keishapie1973

fergielicious said:


> Medium Mandarin Sutton has arrived!



It looks great on you. Congrats!!!


----------



## houstonm2198

fergielicious said:


> Medium Mandarin Sutton has arrived!


Pretty!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

fergielicious said:


> Medium Mandarin Sutton has arrived!


Gorgeous


----------



## acm1134

My two newest dressys 


Optic white and mandarin (:


----------



## bellevie0891

acm1134 said:


> My two newest dressys
> View attachment 2664097
> 
> Optic white and mandarin (:




Gosh that mandarin is pretty!!


----------



## vhelya

acm1134 said:


> My two newest dressys
> View attachment 2664097
> 
> Optic white and mandarin (:




Love the white and mandarin too


----------



## houstonm2198

acm1134 said:


> My two newest dressys
> View attachment 2664097
> 
> Optic white and mandarin (:


Love them both!


----------



## sunblock

Apparently i was told yesterday there bringing the sutton out in red that could be my next spend in the next couple of weeks in the uk the girl said


----------



## bellevie0891

Ahhh!! Epic fail!! I went to Macys to price adjust my Sapphire Sutton (they are now $275 online, not even 7 days after I bought mine).... Walked out with 2 new MK bags!

Everyone should check their local stores. They have a ton of the navy, sapphire, mandarin, optic white, palm green and red bags on clearance for 25% off... Then they have an EXTRA 25% off the already reduced prices!!

Really good deals to be had


----------



## designer.deals

tonyaann said:


> Ahhh!! Epic fail!! I went to Macys to price adjust my Sapphire Sutton (they are now $275 online, not even 7 days after I bought mine).... Walked out with 2 new MK bags!
> 
> Everyone should check their local stores. They have a ton of the navy, sapphire, mandarin, optic white, palm green and red bags on clearance for 25% off... Then they have an EXTRA 25% off the already reduced prices!!
> 
> Really good deals to be had




What's the code for the extra 25% off?


----------



## bellevie0891

There was no code. There are signs posted all over the handbag section for an extra 25% off marked prices


----------



## Bootlover07

tonyaann said:


> There was no code. There are signs posted all over the handbag section for an extra 25% off marked prices



Thanks for the heads up! I wonder if they will let you do the extra discount if you order? My store doesn't usually have much


----------



## bellevie0891

I'm not sure... But my store doesn't normally have a ton either. I don't know if they pulled stuff from the back or what but they had probably 15-20 bags I had never seen there before. Lots of Mandarin!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I wonder if they will let you do the extra discount if you order? My store doesn't usually have much


Paula3boys in the "Chat About the Deals" thread just called a store and ordered over the phone to get the additional discount, and it worked.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Paula3boys in the "Chat About the Deals" thread just called a store and ordered over the phone to get the additional discount, and it worked.




Cool thanks!! I love my aqua selma but if I could get the sapphire for even cheaper I might!


----------



## lucydee

My Pearl Grey Dressy at the Hair Salon today.


----------



## isenggirl

tonyaann said:


> Ahhh!! Epic fail!! I went to Macys to price adjust my Sapphire Sutton (they are now $275 online, not even 7 days after I bought mine).... Walked out with 2 new MK bags!
> 
> Everyone should check their local stores. They have a ton of the navy, sapphire, mandarin, optic white, palm green and red bags on clearance for 25% off... Then they have an EXTRA 25% off the already reduced prices!!
> 
> Really good deals to be had



Do u know if Selma also has extra 25%+ 25% off?


----------



## bellevie0891

isenggirl said:


> Do u know if Selma also has extra 25%+ 25% off?




Yes! The navy, white, sapphire, green and mandarin.


----------



## isenggirl

tonyaann said:


> Yes! The navy, white, sapphire, green and mandarin.



Wow u serious??? Sad sad.. i am not in USA.. ( i can only dream about it...


----------



## bellevie0891

Mod shots of my Sutton!

Large Sutton (sapphire):


----------



## jojon21

I think someone here was looking for the Medium in Sapphire. My Macy's in Countryside Mall (FL) (727) 724-7312 has one.  It was 25% off + the additional 20%.


----------



## bellevie0891

jojon21 said:


> I think someone here was looking for the Medium in Sapphire. My Macy's in Countryside Mall (FL) (727) 724-7312 has one.  It was 25% off + the additional 20%.


I called but they are telling me they do not have one in stock


----------



## jojon21

tonyaann said:


> I called but they are telling me they do not have one in stock



PM'd you!


----------



## bellevie0891

jojon21 said:


> PM'd you!



PM'd you back  Thank you so much for posting!

She found the bag but it is the large size... dang it! The search continues!!


----------



## Buttercupp

Wow after lurking around on this thread, looking at all the beautiful Sutton bags, I decided to purchase one as well! I choose the red one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Will post my own one hopefully by tomorrow hehe, can't wait. It soo beautiful, I think I like the Sutton more than the Selma haha


----------



## jojon21

Buttercupp said:


> Wow after lurking around on this thread, looking at all the beautiful Sutton bags, I decided to purchase one as well! I choose the red one!! I
> Will post my own one hopefully by tomorrow hehe, can't wait. It soo beautiful, I think I like the Sutton more than the Selma haha



Wow, this is gorgeous! Is this the new Scarlet color? Please post pictures when it arrives!


----------



## Buttercupp

jojon21 said:


> Wow, this is gorgeous! Is this the new Scarlet color? Please post pictures when it arrives!



I will! Unfortunately I have no idea.. on the website it only states "red". No other names or whatsoever


----------



## espressions

Buttercupp said:


> I will! Unfortunately I have no idea.. on the website it only states "red". No other names or whatsoever



ooh yes please post pic...the scarlet is actually patent saffiano leather, not normal saffiano leather so i'm curious to see what it looks like! i may wait for the patent sutton in black !


----------



## Bootlover07

tonyaann said:


> Mod shots of my Sutton!
> 
> Large Sutton (sapphire):



This looks fabulous on you!!!! Do you mind me asking how tall you are? I'm 5'3 and I felt like the large was a little big on me. I always think it looks great in other people.


----------



## bellevie0891

Bootlover07 said:


> This looks fabulous on you!!!! Do you mind me asking how tall you are? I'm 5'3 and I felt like the large was a little big on me. I always think it looks great in other people.




Thank you!! I'm around 5'8


----------



## Bootlover07

tonyaann said:


> Thank you!! I'm around 5'8



Cool, thanks! Do you feel it's easier to carry than the large selma? I haven't carried my selma yet but I'm worried it might be a little boxier than I'm used to. However the medium sutton and selma were both a little too small for my needs. Lol I'm a little girl who carries a crap ton of stuff apparently!


----------



## bellevie0891

Bootlover07 said:


> Cool, thanks! Do you feel it's easier to carry than the large selma? I haven't carried my selma yet but I'm worried it might be a little boxier than I'm used to. However the medium sutton and selma were both a little too small for my needs. Lol I'm a little girl who carries a crap ton of stuff apparently!




I haven't used my large yet


----------



## sunblock

espressions said:


> ooh yes please post pic...the scarlet is actually patent saffiano leather, not normal saffiano leather so i'm curious to see what it looks like! i may wait for the patent sutton in black !



Ive been told they are bringing it out in normal saffiano leather by the uk store. Ive seen the patent red in harvey nichols but thought it was too shiny for me


----------



## Buttercupp

Yayy! It arrived, it was seriously love at first sight!! As promised here are some pics of my new baby  It's indeed the scarlet one!! 

edit: with logo one, the colour is more beautiful in real life!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The last 2 pics I forgot to take the MK logo key thing out... but I actually prefer mine without one 




with flash 




natural lightning


----------



## Linz379

Buttercupp said:


> Yayy! It arrived, it was seriously love at first sight!! As promised here are some pics of my new baby  It's indeed the scarlet one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually how the colour looks like, it's actually more beautiful in real life. Excuse the white photoshop boxes.
> Oh I forgot to take the MK logo key thing out... but I actually prefer mine without one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natural lightning


Love it. Lovely colour


----------



## Buttercupp

^ Thank you! I'm so happy with this colour


----------



## sunblock

Thats loverly that is the one i saw in harvey nichols alot darker red


----------



## Buttercupp

Outfit post with my Scarlet Sutton! [did not take this one out yet hence the plastic thing is still on]


----------



## keishapie1973

Buttercupp said:


> Outfit post with my Scarlet Sutton! [did not take this one out yet hence the plastic thing is still on]




Love it!!!!


----------



## espressions

Very nice! I like the patent leather on saffiano leather better than the patent leather they used on the selmas at Macy's!



Buttercupp said:


> Yayy! It arrived, it was seriously love at first sight!! As promised here are some pics of my new baby  It's indeed the scarlet one!!
> 
> edit: with logo one, the colour is more beautiful in real life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last 2 pics I forgot to take the MK logo key thing out... but I actually prefer mine without one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natural lightning


----------



## Ginsy

MK dressy large sutton in luggage


----------



## Linz379

Buttercupp said:


> Outfit post with my Scarlet Sutton! [did not take this one out yet hence the plastic thing is still on]


Very nice!


----------



## keishapie1973

Ginsy said:


> MK dressy large sutton in luggage



Very nice!!!!


----------



## sunblock

Buttercupp said:


> Outfit post with my Scarlet Sutton! [did not take this one out yet hence the plastic thing is still on]



Where did you get yours from?


----------



## bellevie0891

I found my medium size! What is the best place to sell a Sapphire Sutton?


----------



## paula3boys

tonyaann said:


> I found my medium size! What is the best place to sell a Sapphire Sutton?




Where did you find it?


----------



## Buttercupp

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments!

@sunblock I got mine from my local department store. I'm from The Netherlands


----------



## sunblock

Buttercupp said:


> Thanks everyone for the lovely comments!
> 
> @sunblock I got mine from my local department store. I'm from The Netherlands






Ahhh i wondered if you was from the UK. I've seen on in john lewis but its the larger size and think i want medium


----------



## Bootlover07

Y'all are going to think I'm crazy; I now have two sapphire bags! I found a mall near me that had the sapphire selma on clearance and went to look at it. I have the top zip tote in sapphire already.

I went to look at the sapphire selma and it had some weird discoloration marks on the front. They almost looked like stains, it was the only one, and when I tried to put it on my shoulder the strap came unclasped and fell over. I felt like it wasn't meant to be. But they also had ONE large sapphire dressy on sale!! I previously returned the medium for multiple reasons. I loved the bag but it was too cramped. I'd never seen the large in sapphire and I was shocked at how much roomier it was! So I got it for 25+20 and used a macys card so I got an extra 20% off!!! I still feel nuts for having two bags in the same color but I LOVE this color and I got a 368 dollar bag for less than 200! Sorry for rambling but I'm really excited lol


----------



## Bootlover07

Its probably slightly too big for my frame compared to the medium but I don't think it's too bad. I'm 5'3 and 116. I think it's better crossbody than the selma


----------



## Bootlover07

tonyaann said:


> I found my medium size! What is the best place to sell a Sapphire Sutton?



Yay, I'm glad you found your dream bag!! Where did you find it? Do you love it now that you found the size you wanted?


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Its probably slightly too big for my frame compared to the medium but I don't think it's too bad. I'm 5'3 and 116. I think it's better crossbody than the selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671307
> View attachment 2671308


Congratulations on your purchase.  Great price!  Yes, the Dressy/Sutton works better for cross-body wear than the Selma because it's slightly narrower than the Selma.  Good to hear you can now fit all your stuff in it.  I think it looks great on you.  Not too big.  Don't worry about having two bags in the same color.  They are completely different bags for completely different uses.


----------



## acm1134

Bootlover07 said:


> Y'all are going to think I'm crazy; I now have two sapphire bags! I found a mall near me that had the sapphire selma on clearance and went to look at it. I have the top zip tote in sapphire already.
> 
> I went to look at the sapphire selma and it had some weird discoloration marks on the front. They almost looked like stains, it was the only one, and when I tried to put it on my shoulder the strap came unclasped and fell over. I felt like it wasn't meant to be. But they also had ONE large sapphire dressy on sale!! I previously returned the medium for multiple reasons. I loved the bag but it was too cramped. I'd never seen the large in sapphire and I was shocked at how much roomier it was! So I got it for 25+20 and used a macys card so I got an extra 20% off!!! I still feel nuts for having two bags in the same color but I LOVE this color and I got a 368 dollar bag for less than 200! Sorry for rambling but I'm really excited lol


Omg don't feel bad ! I have the Sapphire Dressy and the Sapphire Hamilton hehe. Is Macy's running a promotion for an extra percentage off for cardholders ?


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Congratulations on your purchase.  Great price!  Yes, the Dressy/Sutton works better for cross-body wear than the Selma because it's slightly narrower than the Selma.  Good to hear you can now fit all your stuff in it.  I think it looks great on you.  Not too big.  Don't worry about having two bags in the same color.  They are completely different bags for completely different uses.



Thank you! I also remembered you saying you mostly carried your sapphire selma for dressier occasions and felt this one could be more casual or dressed up.


----------



## Bootlover07

acm1134 said:


> Omg don't feel bad ! I have the Sapphire Dressy and the Sapphire Hamilton hehe. Is Macy's running a promotion for an extra percentage off for cardholders ?



That makes me feel better lol!! Yes, they are doing extra 20% for cardholders through tomorrow. They have a bunch of bags on sale! I tried to order over the phone and the rep wouldn't give me the extra discount (not the cardholder one but the extra discount on clearance bags) because it didn't show the extra 20% off online. They were super nice in store though.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you! I also remembered you saying you mostly carried your sapphire selma for dressier occasions and felt this one could be more casual or dressed up.


Yes!  My sapphire Selma is to die for, and I can't get myself to carry it for more than special occasions or to add a dramatic touch to an outfit.  However, I really feel the Dressy/Sutton in the same color could be more versatile.  I could see it with a more casual, put together look when worn cross-body.  I could also see it with a more dressed up look when carried on the forearm or in the hand.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Yes!  My sapphire Selma is to die for, and I can't get myself to carry it for more than special occasions or to add a dramatic touch to an outfit.  However, I really feel the Dressy/Sutton in the same color could be more versatile.  I could see it with a more casual, put together look when worn cross-body.  I could also see it with a more dressed up look when carried on the forearm or in the hand.



My thoughts exactly! I still want to get a selma eventually. I have a luggage astor and I think when/if I decide to sell it I might get a luggage selma. I usually can't afford to buy a new bag unless I sell another one (plus I hate switching out bags all the time so I don't like to have too many). So I wait until I get sick of one and find something I like better


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> My thoughts exactly! I still want to get a selma eventually. I have a luggage astor and I think when/if I decide to sell it I might get a luggage selma. I usually can't afford to buy a new bag unless I sell another one (plus I hate switching out bags all the time so I don't like to have too many). So I wait until I get sick of one and find something I like better


Good idea.  Luggage is a great color to have, so when you sell your Astor you should definitely take a look at the luggage Selma...a classic.  It's by far my most versatile handbag.  I do like to mix things up a bit, so have organized my bags by season and color so I know what to grab when.


----------



## bellevie0891

paula3boys said:


> Where did you find it?



Ebay 

I'm so excited to get it!


----------



## sunblock

Has anyone got a dark dune sutton wanting to see pics if possible?


----------



## bellevie0891

sunblock said:


> Has anyone got a dark dune sutton wanting to see pics if possible?




There is a medium on EBay that has actual pics posted.


----------



## sunblock

Buttercupp said:


> Yayy! It arrived, it was seriously love at first sight!! As promised here are some pics of my new baby  It's indeed the scarlet one!!
> 
> edit: with logo one, the colour is more beautiful in real life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last 2 pics I forgot to take the MK logo key thing out... but I actually prefer mine without one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natural lightning



Is your the medium or large?


----------



## sunblock

tonyaann said:


> There is a medium on EBay that has actual pics posted.



Ahh thanks seen it hmm not sure now which to get need to stop spending


----------



## Bootlover07

fergielicious said:


> Medium Mandarin Sutton has arrived!



Did I see where you switched out your medium sapphire for a large? If so would you mind posting a mod pic of the large? You are I are about the same height and build and I'd love to see the large on you  I just got a large. Thanks!


----------



## fergielicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Did I see where you switched out your medium sapphire for a large? If so would you mind posting a mod pic of the large? You are I are about the same height and build and I'd love to see the large on you  I just got a large. Thanks!




Oh i'm out of town but will post as soon as i get back! I have to admit i kind of regret switching but i love the extra room of the large...


----------



## Bootlover07

fergielicious said:


> Oh i'm out of town but will post as soon as i get back! I have to admit i kind of regret switching but i love the extra room of the large...



Awesome, thanks!! I think the medium probably suits my size better but my belongings feel so much better in the large! I don't think I carry that much stuff but the medium is so narrow that everything felt cramped.


----------



## Buttercupp

sunblock said:


> Is your the medium or large?




It's the medium one!


----------



## sunblock

Buttercupp said:


> It's the medium one!



Ahh thought it was i prefer the medium ones


----------



## lovelystars

dear ladies!
anyone can post how does the inner compartment of a large sutton look like?
i thought they have compartments inside. but i saw this at nordstrom.
its a large opening which i very much prefer. please advise!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...0-0-5-PP_3-Data_Lab_Recommendo_V2-also_viewed


----------



## lovelystars

lovelystars said:


> dear ladies!
> anyone can post how does the inner compartment of a large sutton look like?
> i thought they have compartments inside. but i saw this at nordstrom.
> its a large opening which i very much prefer. please advise!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...0-0-5-PP_3-Data_Lab_Recommendo_V2-also_viewed



is the main compartment as spacious as the large selma?


----------



## ubo22

lovelystars said:


> is the main compartment as spacious as the large selma?


The large Sutton looks exactly as shown on the Nordstrom site.  There is one main center compartment and then two side zipper compartments.  The main compartment is NOT as spacious as the large Selma because the large Sutton is 1/2 inch narrower than the large Selma and when the zipper compartments are filled they take space away from the main center compartment.


----------



## lovelystars

ubo22 said:


> The large Sutton looks exactly as shown on the Nordstrom site.  There is one main center compartment and then two side zipper compartments.  The main compartment is NOT as spacious as the large Selma because the large Sutton is 1/2 inch narrower than the large Selma and when the zipper compartments are filled they take space away from the main center compartment.



ah i see, thanks for your reply.
now now, i initially wanted to get 2 selmas in 2 colors, but now considering to get 1 sutton and 1 selma.

how's the wear/tear for this bag?
i really would love my bags to love a long time.


----------



## lovelystars

ubo22 said:


> The large Sutton looks exactly as shown on the Nordstrom site.  There is one main center compartment and then two side zipper compartments.  The main compartment is NOT as spacious as the large Selma because the large Sutton is 1/2 inch narrower than the large Selma and when the zipper compartments are filled they take space away from the main center compartment.



ah i see, thanks for your reply.
now now, i initially wanted to get 2 selmas in 2 colors, but now considering to get 1 sutton and 1 selma.

how's the wear/tear for this bag?
i really would love my bags to last a long time.


----------



## lovelystars

oh man, this is a super hard decision.
i intend to get 1 large selma and 1 sutton.
i am so torn between navy and luggage for selma.
and fuchsia and luggage for sutton.

aargghhhhh.
for you ladies, is the selma or sutton more suitable to use for work?
which one is better for weekend use?

tia for your opinions/advises.


----------



## ubo22

lovelystars said:


> ah i see, thanks for your reply.
> now now, i initially wanted to get 2 selmas in 2 colors, but now considering to get 1 sutton and 1 selma.
> 
> how's the wear/tear for this bag?
> i really would love my bags to last a long time.





lovelystars said:


> oh man, this is a super hard decision.
> i intend to get 1 large selma and 1 sutton.
> i am so torn between navy and luggage for selma.
> and fuchsia and luggage for sutton.
> 
> aargghhhhh.
> for you ladies, is the selma or sutton more suitable to use for work?
> which one is better for weekend use?
> 
> tia for your opinions/advises.



I have 3 large Selmas and 1 large Sutton.  I just got my Sutton recently, so haven't used it yet.  The Sutton is made of thinner Saffiano leather than the Selma, so it's lighter when it's empty.  However, when you fill it up with your stuff, it can get just as heavy as the Selma.  Because the saffiano leather is thinner, if you overstuff the Sutton, your items will show through the saffiano as lumps and bumps.  Not a big deal, but I thought I'd let you know.  It's a great bag if you don't overstuff it.

Personally, I think the Selma is a better work bag than the Sutton because it is made of a sturdier saffiano leather, so it can withstand more wear and tear.  The Sutton would be better for weekend use because it looks better than the Selma when worn cross-body.  The Selma looks a bit awkward when worn cross-body because it has a 6" depth while the Sutton is 1/2 inch narrower.  The Sutton, also sometimes called the Dressy, can also be worn with "dressy" attire, so can do double duty as a casual and dressy bag.

I would suggest getting more of a neutral color for your Selma and using it for work and then getting a more fun color for your Sutton and using it for weekends and dressy occasions.


----------



## sunblock

lovelystars said:


> oh man, this is a super hard decision.
> i intend to get 1 large selma and 1 sutton.
> i am so torn between navy and luggage for selma.
> and fuchsia and luggage for sutton.
> 
> aargghhhhh.
> for you ladies, is the selma or sutton more suitable to use for work?
> which one is better for weekend use?
> 
> tia for your opinions/advises.



I would get the fuschia sutton as you might regret it later if the colour sells out the luggage is a classic colour so they should always have it if you decide to add it later. Personally ive recently added suttons to my collection and i think they both would work as a work bag specially seen as you will be getting the large size and not the medium most of mine are mediums i only have one large but its your call. Why dont you get a luggage selma and a fushia sutton then least you have one bright colour


----------



## sunblock

This came today scarlet sutton love it


----------



## Buttercupp

^ Yaay congrats! We are twinsies now haha. I still can't get enough of the beautiful color hehe&#128111;


----------



## Bootlover07

sunblock said:


> i would get the fuschia sutton as you might regret it later if the colour sells out the luggage is a classic colour so they should always have it if you decide to add it later. Personally ive recently added suttons to my collection and i think they both would work as a work bag specially seen as you will be getting the large size and not the medium most of mine are mediums i only have one large but its your call. Why dont you get a luggage selma and a fushia sutton then least you have one bright colour



+1!


----------



## sunblock

Buttercupp said:


> ^ Yaay congrats! We are twinsies now haha. I still can't get enough of the beautiful color hehe&#128111;



Its gorgeous isnt it still find it hard to capture the true colour but its a gorgeous red you enabled me to buy hahah


----------



## lovelystars

sunblock said:


> I would get the fuschia sutton as you might regret it later if the colour sells out the luggage is a classic colour so they should always have it if you decide to add it later. Personally ive recently added suttons to my collection and i think they both would work as a work bag specially seen as you will be getting the large size and not the medium most of mine are mediums i only have one large but its your call. Why dont you get a luggage selma and a fushia sutton then least you have one bright colour




thanks ladies for your recommendations! I shall do that!


----------



## Bootlover07

I need some input. I know a lot of you ladies on this thread have Selma's as well as the dressy. I have a large sapphire dressy and I want to get another bag in pearl gray so I have a pretty neutral and pop of color for the cold months. Should I get another sutton in gray or a selma in gray? I really like the look of both. I love the casual look of the dressy and the zipper on the selma. Also, if you own the saffiano dressy in gray (medium or large) could you post mod pics? Thank you!!


----------



## acm1134

Bootlover07 said:


> I need some input. I know a lot of you ladies on this thread have Selma's as well as the dressy. I have a large sapphire dressy and I want to get another bag in pearl gray so I have a pretty neutral and pop of color for the cold months. Should I get another sutton in gray or a selma in gray? I really like the look of both. I love the casual look of the dressy and the zipper on the selma. Also, if you own the saffiano dressy in gray (medium or large) could you post mod pics? Thank you!!




I say since you already have a dressy you should get a pearl grey


----------



## Bootlover07

acm1134 said:


> I say since you already have a dressy you should get a pearl grey



A pearl gray dressy?


----------



## keishapie1973

Pearl Grey Selma since you already have a Dressy.......


----------



## acm1134

Bootlover07 said:


> A pearl gray dressy?




I thought I wrote selma lol oops ! I vote selma


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Joining the club finally!!  Picked up the large sutton in white today on clearance at Macys.  LOVE .. this bag ! Going to rain and stain it before I use it.  Anyone have a white bag and try the rain and stain yet?


----------



## acm1134

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Joining the club finally!!  Picked up the large sutton in white today on clearance at Macys.  LOVE .. this bag ! Going to rain and stain it before I use it.  Anyone have a white bag and try the rain and stain yet?


I was thinking about doing that to mine but I haven't yet. Let me know how it turns out for you !


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> I was thinking about doing that to mine but I haven't yet. Let me know how it turns out for you !




I remember reading that it could actually harm saffiano bags because they are already treated.....


----------



## acm1134

tauketula said:


> I remember reading that it could actually harm saffiano bags because they are already treated.....


I am wary because I've heard it can actually cause color transfer. I remember reading that in another post


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> I am wary because I've heard it can actually cause color transfer. I remember reading that in another post




I believe that is the same post that I'm thinking of...... &#128513;


----------



## ubo22

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Joining the club finally!!  Picked up the large sutton in white today on clearance at Macys.  LOVE .. this bag ! Going to rain and stain it before I use it.  Anyone have a white bag and try the rain and stain yet?





tauketula said:


> I remember reading that it could actually harm saffiano bags because they are already treated.....





acm1134 said:


> I am wary because I've heard it can actually cause color transfer. I remember reading that in another post



Yeah, since saffiano leather is already pre-treated, you shouldn't treat it again with stain and rain repellent.  You can still clean and condition it like all leathers, just no stain/rain treatments.


----------



## SarahLVoe

D


----------



## Bootlover07

I was at Dillard's yesterday and tried on both the large dressy and the selma in pearl gray. They are so similar in size and both SA's couldn't decide which they liked better! I love both! I'll probably go with the selma since I don't have one but love the simplicity of the dressy too. I didn't buy anything because I just bought the sapphire sutton last week lol!! Here's a pic so y'all can see how they look on the arm. .


----------



## Bootlover07

Selma
	

		
			
		

		
	





Dressy


----------



## sunblock




----------



## Nightbaby

It is really big mistake reading this page, now i'm confused to choose the colour, i love black, luggage, fuchsia, sapphire, navy, white. You girls really made me having a hard time, hehe, just kidding.

I already purchase medium dressy on luggage. Will arrive on friday, can't wait to show it off, hihi.


----------



## xseriox

Quick question. I just bought a large navy sutton and I love it but one side of the magnetic snaps keeps popping open. I assume it's because the leather is still stiff? Anyone had the same problem, the bag is 2 days old.


----------



## ubo22

xseriox said:


> Quick question. I just bought a large navy sutton and I love it but one side of the magnetic snaps keeps popping open. I assume it's because the leather is still stiff? Anyone had the same problem, the bag is 2 days old.


The side snaps should not be opening on their own.  Are they popping open when you have stuff in the bag or when it's empty?  If it's happening when it's empty then you may consider exchanging it for another one.


----------



## vhelya

xseriox said:


> Quick question. I just bought a large navy sutton and I love it but one side of the magnetic snaps keeps popping open. I assume it's because the leather is still stiff? Anyone had the same problem, the bag is 2 days old.




I've also encountered this before. I also thought that the leather was still quite stiff and probably it wasn't kept in close position since it's manufactured. 

So what I did is to keep my sutton closed and stored it for few days with other bags on top of it..
Just make sure it has enough weight to keep the sutton closed but don't make it overweight to avoid dent on the sutton.

Or if the bag still can be returned, maybe you try to exchange it with the new one. Otherwise, you can try what I said, it did work on my bag.

Hope this help


----------



## sunblock




----------



## Norwegian Girl

Catva said:


> Yes, I ordered from Nordstrom, the total came at around 545 dollars, but that's still cheaper than what Michael Kors usually costs here in Norway, so im happy!



Hi! I'm from Norway as well, and have been thinking of purchasing at Nordstrom. Do you still find it cheaper to buy there with the MVA and customs being added? I find that I only save a couple of hundred kroners, and that's not much.. Love to hear from you!


----------



## Bootlover07

sunblock said:


>



Bag twins!!! I haven't carried mine yet as I purchased it for fall; I have a sapphire jet set I'm using now! The dressy looks amazing on you!!! I loved your mandarin selma as well! Style-wise do you prefer the dressy or the selma?


----------



## sunblock

Bootlover07 said:


> Bag twins!!! I haven't carried mine yet as I purchased it for fall; I have a sapphire jet set I'm using now! The dressy looks amazing on you!!! I loved your mandarin selma as well! Style-wise do you prefer the dressy or the selma?



I like them both the same although i do find the sutton a tad lighter


----------



## Bootlover07

My large sapphire dressy going for a ride! I just realized my hang tag is backwards...going to need to fix that!


----------



## bellevie0891

Bootlover07 said:


> My large sapphire dressy going for a ride! I just realized my hang tag is backwards...going to need to fix that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2708086



  Love it!


----------



## Bootlover07

tonyaann said:


> Love it!



Thank you! Are you still loving your medium?


----------



## bellevie0891

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you! Are you still loving your medium?



I am! 

I like it so much I want one in black too


----------



## Bootlover07

tonyaann said:


> I am!
> 
> I like it so much I want one in black too



Yay!! Ugh I know, aren't bags addictive?? I'm already planning to buy my grey selma within the next couple of months and I've barely carried my dressy lol!! I want a fun color and a neutral for fall


----------



## Minkette

A new addition to the lineup!

A small sutton! At Nordies!


----------



## ley2

Minkette said:


> A new addition to the lineup!
> 
> A small sutton! At Nordies!



Hi.. is this small or medium?


----------



## ley2

tonyaann said:


> I am!
> 
> I like it so much I want one in black too



Hi tonyaann, I saw black medium backorder in Nordies. You may want to check it out. But their anniversary sales seems doesn't include MK bags.. shall we wait for a bigger sales? *grin*


----------



## Bootlover07

ley2 said:


> Hi tonyaann, I saw black medium backorder in Nordies. You may want to check it out. But their anniversary sales seems doesn't include MK bags.. shall we wait for a bigger sales? *grin*



Oh I was so mad when none of the good MK bags were in the sale!! I know that Macy's has that Shop for a Cause coming up...does Macy's or Nordstrom usually do any kind of Labor Day sales on designer bags?


----------



## Minkette

ley2 said:


> Hi.. is this small or medium?



It's the new small version


----------



## jazzyj1021

Minkette said:


> A new addition to the lineup!
> 
> 
> 
> A small sutton! At Nordies!




Gaaaah that is TOO CUTE!


----------



## ley2

Minkette said:


> It's the new small version



Ohh.. its cuteeee!! Anyone own this pls share actual photos )


----------



## ley2

Bootlover07 said:


> Oh I was so mad when none of the good MK bags were in the sale!! I know that Macy's has that Shop for a Cause coming up...does Macy's or Nordstrom usually do any kind of Labor Day sales on designer bags?



To be honest I am also waiting.. labour day could be the next upcoming sales but at times MK bags are excluded.. Lets keep each other posted!


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> A new addition to the lineup!
> 
> A small sutton! At Nordies!


That new small Sutton is so cute!  Does it still have the zipper compartments and a shoulder strap?


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Oh I was so mad when none of the good MK bags were in the sale!! I know that Macy's has that Shop for a Cause coming up...does Macy's or Nordstrom usually do any kind of Labor Day sales on designer bags?





ley2 said:


> To be honest I am also waiting.. labour day could be the next upcoming sales but at times MK bags are excluded.. Lets keep each other posted!


 There will certainly be Labor Day sales at Macy's and Nordstrom, but no guarantee that MK bags will be included.  Macy's next F&F sale isn't scheduled until November.  This month's Shop for a Cause event, if it occurs as described by another poster, will be your best bet to get 25% off MK in the near future.  Otherwise, the next best time would be in November...Black Friday and Cyber Monday.


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> My large sapphire dressy going for a ride! I just realized my hang tag is backwards...going to need to fix that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2708086




Beautiful!!!! &#128512;


----------



## Minkette

ubo22 said:


> That new small Sutton is so cute!  Does it still have the zipper compartments and a shoulder strap?


Yep..

See below pics... also released in dark olive (last color)


----------



## paula3boys

That new olive color is intriguing. I'd like to see IRL. The small sutton is sure cute! I'd like to see it IRL too. Large is too big, medium was so so. Maybe I'd like small if I can get over the open section.


----------



## Teacher girl

Hello ladies!! I'm looking for some advice, I have the large selma in pearl gray and I am looking at the large dressy but debating on the color (I'm not big on the gold hardware) so I was looking at pearl gray ( do I need 2 gray bags even though I love the color) or the black and white color block (could you wear it through winter, I live in ohio). Would love to hear your thoughts!! Thanks


----------



## Bootlover07

Teacher girl said:


> Hello ladies!! I'm looking for some advice, I have the large selma in pearl gray and I am looking at the large dressy but debating on the color (I'm not big on the gold hardware) so I was looking at pearl gray ( do I need 2 gray bags even though I love the color) or the black and white color block (could you wear it through winter, I live in ohio). Would love to hear your thoughts!! Thanks



I want the pearl gray selma!! If you look a couple pages back on this thread I posted a couple of comparison pics of me holding the large pearl gray sutton and the gray selma. You can see that they are very similar in size. After holding both in person I would say you probably don't need both in gray (I LOVE the gray too!). I think the black and white color block is gorgeous. I'm not usually a fan of colorblock but I saw that one in the MK store and it's soooo pretty! personally think you could wear it any season but it all depends on you and your wardrobe.


----------



## Teacher girl

Bootlover07 said:


> I want the pearl gray selma!! If you look a couple pages back on this thread I posted a couple of comparison pics of me holding the large pearl gray sutton and the gray selma. You can see that they are very similar in size. After holding both in person I would say you probably don't need both in gray (I LOVE the gray too!). I think the black and white color block is gorgeous. I'm not usually a fan of colorblock but I saw that one in the MK store and it's soooo pretty! personally think you could wear it any season but it all depends on you and your wardrobe.


Yes after I posted I went back and saw your pictures and they are very similar. The gray is just so pretty. I do love the color block but have never seen it in person but I'm thinking that will be the one I end up getting! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Teacher girl

Bootlover07 said:


> I want the pearl gray selma!! If you look a couple pages back on this thread I posted a couple of comparison pics of me holding the large pearl gray sutton and the gray selma. You can see that they are very similar in size. After holding both in person I would say you probably don't need both in gray (I LOVE the gray too!). I think the black and white color block is gorgeous. I'm not usually a fan of colorblock but I saw that one in the MK store and it's soooo pretty! personally think you could wear it any season but it all depends on you and your wardrobe.


I hope you get your gray selma, absolutely love mine I have pretty much been carrying it since May! Such a great bag!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Teacher girl said:


> Yes after I posted I went back and saw your pictures and they are very similar. The gray is just so pretty. I do love the color block but have never seen it in person but I'm thinking that will be the one I end up getting! Thanks for your help!



I didn't like the color block until I saw it in person! I've also seen some ladies on here with a black sutton with silver hardware but I'm not sure where they can be found.


----------



## Bootlover07

Teacher girl said:


> I hope you get your gray selma, absolutely love mine I have pretty much been carrying it since May! Such a great bag!!



Thank you, I'm hoping to catch it during a sale! I had it and exchanged it for something else and I've been regretting letting it go! The gray is one of my favorite MK colors


----------



## jazzyj1021

One of the newer colors.


----------



## Teacher girl

jazzyj1021 said:


> One of the newer colors.


Oh I love that!!! Of course I just ordered the black/white colorblock. I didn't see it large though wonder if it will be coming


----------



## ubo22

jazzyj1021 said:


> One of the newer colors.


Great color combo.  Truly seasonless.  I love it, too.


----------



## vhelya

jazzyj1021 said:


> One of the newer colors.




Gorgeous color &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Teacher girl

Just got this today! Large dressy colorblock


----------



## Bootlover07

Teacher girl said:


> Just got this today! Large dressy colorblock



Yay, it's beautiful!!!! Are you loving it now that you've seen it in person?


----------



## Teacher girl

Bootlover07 said:


> Yay, it's beautiful!!!! Are you loving it now that you've seen it in person?


Yes it's so pretty! I love it! Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Bootlover07

Teacher girl said:


> Yes it's so pretty! I love it! Thanks for your advice!



You're very welcome! I'm glad you love it!


----------



## ubo22

Teacher girl said:


> Just got this today! Large dressy colorblock


Love this, too!


----------



## Bootlover07

Macys restocked the medium sutton in black, dark khaki, luggage, and navy. Also, Nordstrom has the medium in dark olive!!


----------



## ley2

Hi All

 Anyone knows if this is sutton large? Why the model name is dressy travel tote bag instead of sutton large satchel?

https://m.lordandtaylor.com/lnt/html/#!lang/en/productdetails/3248589


----------



## Teacher girl

ley2 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Anyone knows if this is sutton large? Why the model name is dressy travel tote bag instead of sutton large satchel?
> 
> https://m.lordandtaylor.com/lnt/html/#!lang/en/productdetails/3248589


Yes I believe it is the large and I'm not sure why there are two names


----------



## Bootlover07

ley2 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Anyone knows if this is sutton large? Why the model name is dressy travel tote bag instead of sutton large satchel?
> 
> https://m.lordandtaylor.com/lnt/html/#!lang/en/productdetails/3248589



It is the sutton. For some reason some stores call it the dressy and some call it the sutton but it's the same bag. To make matters more confusing, on Nordstrom's website it's called the sutton but the pearl grey is listed as the dressy tote! So Nordstrom carries the pearl grey but if you just search for the sutton that color won't pop up.


----------



## ley2

Thanks all for clarification..


----------



## vhelya

ley2 said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows if this is sutton large? Why the model name is dressy travel tote bag instead of sutton large satchel?
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.lordandtaylor.com/lnt/html/#!lang/en/productdetails/3248589




Before sutton is launched, there is an existing design called dressy..The design is exactly the same as sutton design but dressy was originally not made from saffiano leather. (There's a design called as dressy bedford)

I remembered when the first sutton appeared in Nordstrom web, it was named as dressy saffiano but then now it's more popular as sutton


----------



## ley2

vhelya said:


> Before sutton is launched, there is an existing design called dressy..The design is exactly the same as sutton design but dressy was originally not made from saffiano leather. (There's a design called as dressy bedford)
> 
> I remembered when the first sutton appeared in Nordstrom web, it was named as dressy saffiano but then now it's more popular as sutton



Thanks girl!  i just joined MK fans and alot to learn haha.. was sutton large launched earlier than sutton medium? Medium size seems good..


----------



## vhelya

ley2 said:


> Thanks girl!  i just joined MK fans and alot to learn haha.. was sutton large launched earlier than sutton medium? Medium size seems good..




Hmmmm not sure which one launched first but I saw the large first before I saw the medium..

I prefer medium, the size is just perfect, it's already almost the same size as the large selma


----------



## Bootlover07

Dressing room mod shots of my large sapphire sutton (classy, I know lol). It's almost embarrassing how much I love this bag. I'm trying to save it for fall so my sapphire top zip doesn't get jealous, but I can't resist bringing it out some!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Bootlover07 said:


> Dressing room mod shots of my large sapphire sutton (classy, I know lol). It's almost embarrassing how much I love this bag. I'm trying to save it for fall so my sapphire top zip doesn't get jealous, but I can't resist bringing it out some!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716220
> View attachment 2716221



Love it&#9825;&#9825;! Both color and style is gorgeous! This is so on my next buy list!


----------



## oluchika

The medium Sutton in dark olive from Nordstrom. Trying to decide between this and dark dune


----------



## ley2

vhelya said:


> Hmmmm not sure which one launched first but I saw the large first before I saw the medium..
> 
> I prefer medium, the size is just perfect, it's already almost the same size as the large selma



Yeah.. I think medium size is good enough. I dont usually carry so many things. In fact medium selma is good enough.. hehe.. Looking forward for sales soon!!!


----------



## ubo22

oluchika said:


> The medium Sutton in dark olive from Nordstrom. Trying to decide between this and dark dune


Pretty!  Dark olive or dark dune?  Olive green or taupe?  Either would look great.


----------



## ley2

oluchika said:


> The medium Sutton in dark olive from Nordstrom. Trying to decide between this and dark dune



Is this new colour? Hmm I would probably choose dark dune, though this is also unique..


----------



## Linz379

Bootlover07 said:


> Dressing room mod shots of my large sapphire sutton (classy, I know lol). It's almost embarrassing how much I love this bag. I'm trying to save it for fall so my sapphire top zip doesn't get jealous, but I can't resist bringing it out some!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716220
> View attachment 2716221


Gorgeous! Looks great on you


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Dressing room mod shots of my large sapphire sutton (classy, I know lol). It's almost embarrassing how much I love this bag. I'm trying to save it for fall so my sapphire top zip doesn't get jealous, but I can't resist bringing it out some!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716220
> View attachment 2716221




I know what you mean. When I wear this bag, I always get compliments. Even from men!!! You look great....&#128515;


----------



## keishapie1973

oluchika said:


> The medium Sutton in dark olive from Nordstrom. Trying to decide between this and dark dune




Dark Dune is really beautiful, so it gets my vote..... &#128512;


----------



## melissatrv

For those who have seen the Scarlett color IRL, is it an orange-y red or a red red?  Thanks


----------



## sunblock

melissatrv said:


> For those who have seen the Scarlett color IRL, is it an orange-y red or a red red?  Thanks



II have the scarlett sutton its red red


----------



## bellevie0891

Bootlover07 said:


> Dressing room mod shots of my large sapphire sutton (classy, I know lol). It's almost embarrassing how much I love this bag. I'm trying to save it for fall so my sapphire top zip doesn't get jealous, but I can't resist bringing it out some!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716220
> View attachment 2716221




So cute! Love sapphire with your blue top


----------



## paula3boys

melissatrv said:


> For those who have seen the Scarlett color IRL, is it an orange-y red or a red red?  Thanks




Saffiano scarlet looks muddy brownish red to me IRL


----------



## Bootlover07

Thank you ladies for the compliments!! I can't wait until the fall colors trickle in...but sapphire is my all time favorite


----------



## Bootlover07

oluchika said:


> The medium Sutton in dark olive from Nordstrom. Trying to decide between this and dark dune



Did you decide? I think both colors are really pretty. I actually love the dark olive color but it wouldn't go very well with my wardrobe. Dark dune is one of my favorites; if I didn't have my heart set on pearl grey for my neutral bag I would definitely get the dark dune. I think it depends on you and your wardrobe though.


----------



## oluchika

Just when I was thinking of getting the dark dune sutton over the olive grey, I see this color in medium. I have a olive grey selma which I am thinking of returning and then using that money to get a sutton. I like the olive color but I think just not in the selma. Originally I really wanted the selma in dark dune but never found one. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Bootlover07

oluchika said:


> Just when I was thinking of getting the dark dune sutton over the olive grey, I see this color in medium. I have a olive grey selma which I am thinking of returning and then using that money to get a sutton. I like the olive color but I think just not in the selma. Originally I really wanted the selma in dark dune but never found one. Decisions, decisions...



I want to see this color in person! I love orange! Btw, Nordstrom has the large selma in dark dune


----------



## sunblock

paula3boys said:


> Saffiano scarlet looks muddy brownish red to me IRL



Its defo not i have it and its red red mine has  shine to it which apparently is how there doing the suttons now


----------



## ley2

Is this new color for colorblock?

http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic...INDEX=9&sp=9&spc=204&kws=michael kors&slotId=


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Is this new color for colorblock?
> 
> http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic...INDEX=9&sp=9&spc=204&kws=michael kors&slotId=


Your link shows "product not available."


----------



## ubo22

sunblock said:


> Its defo not i have it and its red red mine has  shine to it which apparently is how there doing the suttons now


Sunblock, are you sure you don't have a patent saffiano leather Sutton?  They now come in patent saffiano leather and regular saffiano leather.


----------



## ubo22

oluchika said:


> Just when I was thinking of getting the dark dune sutton over the olive grey, I see this color in medium. I have a olive grey selma which I am thinking of returning and then using that money to get a sutton. I like the olive color but I think just not in the selma. Originally I really wanted the selma in dark dune but never found one. Decisions, decisions...


So now it's between a medium dark olive, dark dune, or orange Sutton?  I can understand why you don't like the Selma as much in dark olive.  I think both dark olive and dark dune look better with hardware or embellishments because the neutral colors are so muted and understated.  The MK medallion on the Sutton would add some pop to those colors, in my opinion.  The orange pops on its own, so would be great as a bright, pick-me-up bag.  Definitely a completely different direction to go from dark olive and dark dune.


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> Your link shows "product not available."




What about this? Its black/apple colorblock..

http://m.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-sutton-center-stripe-medium-satchel?ID=1639245&CategoryID=27686&LinkType=#fn=BRAND%3DMichael Kors%26PAGEINDEX%3D12%26sp%3D12%26spc%3D237%26ruleId%3D%26slotId%3D


----------



## oluchika

ubo22 said:


> So now it's between a medium dark olive, dark dune, or orange Sutton?  I can understand why you don't like the Selma as much in dark olive.  I think both dark olive and dark dune look better with hardware or embellishments because the neutral colors are so muted and understated.  The MK medallion on the Sutton would add some pop to those colors, in my opinion.  The orange pops on its own, so would be great as a bright, pick-me-up bag.  Definitely a completely different direction to go from dark olive and dark dune.



True. I am trying to branch out from my usual neutral tones. I think I just have to find the right bag to purchase in the olive but I still love the color. I don't own any "color" bags, so seeing the orange was interesting.
Nordstrom was cruel on their results page making the large sutton look like it came in a coffee like color. I was like   and then I realized it wasn't true, it was the color they were showing for dark dune?!


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> What about this? Its black/apple colorblock..
> 
> http://m.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-sutton-center-stripe-medium-satchel?ID=1639245&CategoryID=27686&LinkType=#fn=BRAND%3DMichael Kors%26PAGEINDEX%3D12%26sp%3D12%26spc%3D237%26ruleId%3D%26slotId%3D


I've only seen this black/apple colorblock Sutton on the retailer's websites, not on the MK website.  The MK website has been featuring black/pink colorblock accessories lately.  I think black/apple and black/pink are new.


----------



## sunblock

ubo22 said:


> Sunblock, are you sure you don't have a patent saffiano leather Sutton?  They now come in patent saffiano leather and regular saffiano leather.



Its not patent it just has a shine to it these are what the new suttons look like its defo not patent


----------



## ubo22

oluchika said:


> True. I am trying to branch out from my usual neutral tones. I think I just have to find the right bag to purchase in the olive but I still love the color. I don't own any "color" bags, so seeing the orange was interesting.
> Nordstrom was cruel on their results page making the large sutton look like it came in a coffee like color. I was like   and then I realized it wasn't true, it was the color they were showing for dark dune?!


Well, out of the three colors, I love dark dune.  I especially love it with hardware.  I also love greens, but dark olive is a bit too "olive" green for me.  I opted instead for malachite green, which I have in the Selma.  It is so beautiful with gold hardware.  My bright colored bag is my sapphire Selma, which I also think is a gorgeous color.  I tend to stay away from bright pinks or oranges based on my coloring and wardrobe.


----------



## ubo22

sunblock said:


> Its not patent it just has a shine to it these are what the new suttons look like its defo not patent


Do you think they may be making them with a bit of shine in the UK because in the US the saffiano leather Suttons do not have a shine to them.


----------



## sunblock

ubo22 said:


> Do you think they may be making them with a bit of shine in the UK because in the US the saffiano leather Suttons do not have a shine to them.



Who put the pic of the olive on one because that has shine to it from the picture and thats what mines like. The sales assistant in michael kors told me the suttons now they have changed them and the new styles will have the shine on them


----------



## ubo22

sunblock said:


> Who put the pic of the olive on one because that has shine to it from the picture and thats what mines like. The sales assistant in michael kors told me the suttons now they have changed them and the new styles will have the shine on them


I'm so confused because the new dark olive Sutton isn't shiny either.


----------



## sunblock

ubo22 said:


> I'm so confused because the new dark olive Sutton isn't shiny either.



The one i have seen in the new magazine is...not shiny has a sheen to it


----------



## Bootlover07

I think they just look shiny in some of the pictures. The regular medium suttons on the Nordstrom website kind of looked like that in a couple of pics, but in person they don't.


----------



## sunblock

Bootlover07 said:


> I think they just look shiny in some of the pictures. The regular medium suttons on the Nordstrom website kind of looked like that in a couple of pics, but in person they don't.



I dont know then but thats what the sales lady told me in michael kors...its like this mine but its defo not patent its saffiano leather 

http://www.vanmildert.com/michael-michael-kors-medium-sutton-tote-bag-770389?colcode=77038908


----------



## Minkette

There is a patent saffiano that has shine and regular saffiano. The dark olive is in the regular saffiano.


----------



## oluchika

ubo22 said:


> Well, out of the three colors, I love dark dune.  I especially love it with hardware.  I also love greens, but dark olive is a bit too "olive" green for me.  I opted instead for malachite green, which I have in the Selma.  It is so beautiful with gold hardware.  My bright colored bag is my sapphire Selma, which I also think is a gorgeous color.  I tend to stay away from bright pinks or oranges based on my coloring and wardrobe.



I saw the sutton is dark dune today at Dillards and I love it. I did get to see the orange color in the selma and jet set tote. Glad I did see the color in person because it really is a true orange, but not for me. So it looks like I've decided on the sutton in dark dune for now (unless they start to make one in dark chocolate like the hamilton traveler, lol)


----------



## oluchika

Don't  know if anyone is interested in these colors, but I saw them at Dillards today


----------



## Minkette

oluchika said:


> Don't  know if anyone is interested in these colors, but I saw them at Dillards today


ehhhh.... not impressed by those colors...

Where are the purples????????


----------



## ubo22

oluchika said:


> I saw the sutton is dark dune today at Dillards and I love it. I did get to see the orange color in the selma and jet set tote. Glad I did see the color in person because it really is a true orange, but not for me. So it looks like I've decided on the sutton in dark dune for now (unless they start to make one in dark chocolate like the hamilton traveler, lol)


Good choice on the dark dune Sutton.  I believe the Hamilton Traveler you are referring to is actually in the luggage color.  I think it looks darker than normal because it's made of calfskin leather instead of saffiano leather.


----------



## ubo22

minkette said:


> ehhhh.... Not impressed by those colors...
> 
> Where are the purples????????


+1


----------



## ubo22

oluchika said:


> I saw the sutton is dark dune today at Dillards and I love it. I did get to see the orange color in the selma and jet set tote. Glad I did see the color in person because it really is a true orange, but not for me. So it looks like I've decided on the sutton in dark dune for now (unless they start to make one in dark chocolate like the hamilton traveler, lol)





ubo22 said:


> Good choice on the dark dune Sutton.  I believe the Hamilton Traveler you are referring to is actually in the luggage color.  I think it looks darker than normal because it's made of calfskin leather instead of saffiano leather.



 Okay, I just saw your other post about the dark chocolate Hamilton Traveler at Nordstrom.  That must be a new color because I've never seen it before.


----------



## oluchika

ubo22 said:


> Okay, I just saw your other post about the dark chocolate Hamilton Traveler at Nordstrom.  That must be a new color because I've never seen it before.



I think they must have just added it in the last couple of days because it wasn't listed the last time I looked.


----------



## ilysukixD

oluchika said:


> Don't  know if anyone is interested in these colors, but I saw them at Dillards today




It's gorgeous!!! Hopefully they will have it in deep pink/black color block


----------



## jazzyj1021

I saw some newer shoes at Macys and they were in the color "Electric Blue". Does that mean we might see another blue soon?


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> I've only seen this black/apple colorblock Sutton on the retailer's websites, not on the MK website.  The MK website has been featuring black/pink colorblock accessories lately.  I think black/apple and black/pink are new.



Oh.. so its really new color.. I think this is not as gorgeous as other colorblock..


----------



## sunblock

Minkette said:


> There is a patent saffiano that has shine and regular saffiano. The dark olive is in the regular saffiano.



Its not patent though i have a patent bag and it isnt that


----------



## ley2

Today i fall in luv with dark dune medium sutton!!


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Today i fall in luv with dark dune medium sutton!!


Dark dune seems to be the color of the month!


----------



## bellevie0891

I'd love a Medium Pearl Grey if anyone comes across one


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> Dark dune seems to be the color of the month!




Is this dark dune or dark khaki? Doesnt look like dark dune to me!

http://m.nordstrom.com/Product/Details/3649361?origin=browse


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Is this dark dune or dark khaki? Doesnt look like dark dune to me!
> 
> http://m.nordstrom.com/Product/Details/3649361?origin=browse


The link points to the dark olive Sutton, but dark dune is one of the choices.


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> The link points to the dark olive Sutton, but dark dune is one of the choices.



Yes.. but when I choose dark dune, it seems dark khaki photos appear.. so is it dark dune or dark khaki.. hmm..


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Yes.. but when I choose dark dune, it seems dark khaki photos appear.. so is it dark dune or dark khaki.. hmm..


I think it is dark dune.  Dark khaki is a bit lighter.  Every website has a slightly different shade for dark dune because it is extremely hard to capture its true color in pictures.  You can rest assured that if Nordstrom says they're selling dark dune, then you'll get dark dune when you order.


----------



## sunblock

Has anyone seen the black and apple stripe sutton? just been looking at it


----------



## oluchika

Dillards has it


----------



## Bootlover07

tonyaann said:


> I'd love a Medium Pearl Grey if anyone comes across one



Tonyaann, I would keep checking Macy's! They had the medium pearl grey on their website last week or the week before. It's gone now but maybe it will come back!


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Dark dune seems to be the color of the month!



I know right?! I think I decided in the pearl grey but the dark dune sure is pretty!!


----------



## Selyn

ley2 said:


> Today i fall in luv with dark dune medium sutton!!


I have the dark dune and i love it. I felt like its an all year round purse.


----------



## ley2

Selyn said:


> I have the dark dune and i love it. I felt like its an all year round purse.



Is yours sutton large dark dune? OMG its really gorg!!!


----------



## Selyn

ley2 said:


> Is yours sutton large dark dune? OMG its really gorg!!!


I got the medium one and i love it.  Was trying to upload a pic but it keeps saying my picture is too large.


----------



## Selyn

Here it is i tried to capture it but theres no sunshine.


----------



## ubo22

Selyn said:


> Here it is i tried to capture it but theres no sunshine.


Great photo, but, you're right, no sunshine.  Dark Dune looks best in photos with sunshine to show its true color.  It really is a brownish-grey taupe and is truly a year-round color.


----------



## bellevie0891

Selyn said:


> Here it is i tried to capture it but theres no sunshine.



Beautiful!


----------



## Selyn

tonyaann said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## ley2

Selyn said:


> Here it is i tried to capture it but theres no sunshine.




Looooooooove it!! Did you get it during sales? I only can find at nordstorm, now considering if should wait for sales.. tick tock tick tock.. lol.


----------



## keishapie1973

Selyn said:


> Here it is i tried to capture it but theres no sunshine.



Beautiful!!!! I really love this color......


----------



## Selyn

ley2 said:


> Looooooooove it!! Did you get it during sales? I only can find at nordstorm, now considering if should wait for sales.. tick tock tick tock.. lol.


I bought it fullprice i got no choice but to pay fp coz they were selling fast and only the mk store has it at that time plus i live in canada were its hard to find sale in here.


----------



## Selyn

tauketula said:


> Beautiful!!!! I really love this color......


Its funny your avatar thats what made me fell in love with that color and i promised myself that if i find it in any style i will buy it. The girl in the bank who was carrying it that time carried it so well. I hunt for that particular bag at no luck. So when they came out with sutton on dark dune right away i bought it. Hopefully one day i will own a selma in dark dune. I just love dark dune.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I know right?! I think I decided in the pearl grey but the dark dune sure is pretty!!


Bootlover07, are you wavering again?!    Pearl grey, dark dune, dark khaki, dark olive...who can really choose?


----------



## Linz379

Selyn said:


> Here it is i tried to capture it but theres no sunshine.


Gorgeous! Lovely colour.


----------



## oluchika

Selyn said:


> Its funny your avatar thats what made me fell in love with that color and i promised myself that if i find it in any style i will buy it. The girl in the bank who was carrying it that time carried it so well. I hunt for that particular bag at no luck. So when they came out with sutton on dark dune right away i bought it. *Hopefully one day i will own a selma in dark dune. I just love dark dune*.



I believe both bloomingdales and nordstrom has the dark dune selma in large (ordered mine from nordstrom fp). Just got an email today from bloomingdales that allows you 15% or 20% off with nordstrom card, works on Michael Kors. Debating on ordering another through the sale (ends 8/21) or wait for another sale with a higher percentage off. I was just worried about missing out on the dark dune selma AGAIN


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Bootlover07, are you wavering again?!    Pearl grey, dark dune, dark khaki, dark olive...who can really choose?



Maybe!! There are so many choices! The sad thing is, the minute I choose MK will come out with another color I love lol!!


----------



## ley2

How hard is it to apply bloomingdales card? Or most of you have it?


----------



## Minkette

I don't know why... but I just can't get into the dark dune color... 

I am already a silver hardware girl... however, the color is prob the least appealing to me of those currently available...

That and the new orange color. I feel like the orange is a bit flat.

I am hoping for a deep pink selma that is regular saffiano. I would love a selma in the electric blue color that nordstroms has for one of the exclusive totes but I thinking I am outta luck.


----------



## bellevie0891

Minkette said:


> I don't know why... but I just can't get into the dark dune color...
> 
> 
> 
> I am already a silver hardware girl... however, the color is prob the least appealing to me of those currently available...
> 
> 
> 
> That and the new orange color. I feel like the orange is a bit flat.
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping for a deep pink selma that is regular saffiano. I would love a selma in the electric blue color that nordstroms has for one of the exclusive totes but I thinking I am outta luck.




Your not alone... I ordered a med. Sutton in Dark Dune and sent it back a day later. I think it's beautiful in pictures but IRL it just wasn't a color I was gaga over.


----------



## Minkette

tonyaann said:


> Your not alone... I ordered a med. Sutton in Dark Dune and sent it back a day later. I think it's beautiful in pictures but IRL it just wasn't a color I was gaga over.


Tonyaann... didn't you order the deep pink during the anniversary sale at nordies?

Forgive me if my memory serves me incorrect!

Under the hypothesis that you did order... didn't you send it back too? I'm trying to assess the color deep pink. i really like the fuschia... more than raspberry! Would you say its comparable?


----------



## bellevie0891

Minkette said:


> Tonyaann... didn't you order the deep pink during the anniversary sale at nordies?
> 
> Forgive me if my memory serves me incorrect!
> 
> Under the hypothesis that you did order... didn't you send it back too? I'm trying to assess the color deep pink. i really like the fuschia... more than raspberry! Would you say its comparable?




I did order the deep pink. I did find a Fuschia bag too, but not until the deep pink items were already sent back... So no comparison pics 

The deep pink is much much darker than Fuschia. I posted pictures in one of my threads. I was surprised how off the online picture was from the actual IRL color. I don't think I've ever ordered anything and had it be that different. 

The deep pink color just wasn't for me.


----------



## Minkette

tonyaann said:


> I did order the deep pink. I did find a Fuschia bag too, but not until the deep pink items were already sent back... So no comparison pics
> 
> The deep pink is much much darker than Fuschia. I posted pictures in one of my threads. I was surprised how off the online picture was from the actual IRL color. I don't think I've ever ordered anything and had it be that different.
> 
> The deep pink color just wasn't for me.


Thanks for the info lady!


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> I don't know why... but I just can't get into the dark dune color...
> 
> I am already a silver hardware girl... however, the color is prob the least appealing to me of those currently available...
> 
> That and the new orange color. I feel like the orange is a bit flat.
> 
> I am hoping for a deep pink selma that is regular saffiano. I would love a selma in the electric blue color that nordstroms has for one of the exclusive totes but I thinking I am outta luck.





tonyaann said:


> Your not alone... I ordered a med. Sutton in Dark Dune and sent it back a day later. I think it's beautiful in pictures but IRL it just wasn't a color I was gaga over.



Dark dune is certainly not a color for everybody.  It caught my eye one day at L&T when I was looking for my tricolor center stripe Sutton.  It's a very understated color, but has a subtle sophistication when coupled with gold hardware.  I really think it looks best on the Hamilton.

Minkette, if you're a silver hardware girl, then it's no surprise that you wouldn't like the gold hardware and brownish-grey tone of dark dune.  Isn't electric blue very close to sapphire in color?  Maybe you should try to find a sapphire Selma instead.  With regard to deep pink, I agree with tonyaann.  It seems to be much darker in real life than in pictures and much darker than fuschia.


----------



## Minkette

ubo22 said:


> Dark dune is certainly not a color for everybody.  It caught my eye one day at L&T when I was looking for my tricolor center stripe Sutton.  It's a very understated color, but has a subtle sophistication when coupled with gold hardware.  I really think it looks best on the Hamilton.
> 
> Minkette, if you're a silver hardware girl, then it's no surprise that you wouldn't like the gold hardware and brownish-grey tone of dark dune.  Isn't electric blue very close to sapphire in color?  Maybe you should try to find a sapphire Selma instead.  With regard to deep pink, I agree with tonyaann.  It seems to be much darker in real life than in pictures and much darker than fuschia.


I had a sapphire sutton and returned it... just couldn't get over the glaring gold hardware... I imagine I'd have that same feeling all over again with the sapphire selma...

Thanks for the suggestion tho!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> Dark dune is certainly not a color for everybody.  It caught my eye one day at L&T when I was looking for my tricolor center stripe Sutton.  It's a very understated color, but has a subtle sophistication when coupled with gold hardware.  I really think it looks best on the Hamilton.
> 
> Minkette, if you're a silver hardware girl, then it's no surprise that you wouldn't like the gold hardware and brownish-grey tone of dark dune.  Isn't electric blue very close to sapphire in color?  Maybe you should try to find a sapphire Selma instead.  With regard to deep pink, I agree with tonyaann.  It seems to be much darker in real life than in pictures and much darker than fuschia.




I agree! Great on the Hamilton. I think the extra hardware really dresses it up and gives it that extra pop.


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> I had a sapphire sutton and returned it... just couldn't get over the glaring gold hardware... I imagine I'd have that same feeling all over again with the sapphire selma...
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion tho!!!


Some years ago there was a color called cadet that is very close to sapphire, but it came with silver hardware.  You might try to find one of the older cadet blue Selmas.  Also, have you taken a look at pearl grey?  It also has silver hardware.


----------



## Minkette

ubo22 said:


> Some years ago there was a color called cadet that is very close to sapphire, but it came with silver hardware.  You might try to find one of the older cadet blue Selmas.  Also, have you taken a look at pearl grey?  It also has silver hardware.


I have a pearl grey sutton!!!

I am kicking myself for missing out on the cadet color...

I was like... bright blue bag... yeah I don't need that. Little did I know... little did I know!


----------



## SelmaLove

After seeing the pictures, I really love the dark dune Sutton! Thanks for sharing! Come on Sales!


----------



## paula3boys

tonyaann said:


> I did order the deep pink. I did find a Fuschia bag too, but not until the deep pink items were already sent back... So no comparison pics
> 
> The deep pink is much much darker than Fuschia. I posted pictures in one of my threads. I was surprised how off the online picture was from the actual IRL color. I don't think I've ever ordered anything and had it be that different.
> 
> The deep pink color just wasn't for me.




I didn't like deep pink when I saw it the other day either


----------



## ley2

SelmaLove said:


> After seeing the pictures, I really love the dark dune Sutton! Thanks for sharing! Come on Sales!



Update me if you know any sales!! ) I am really eyeing medium sutton in dark dune.


----------



## AMLoveBags

I just completely lucked out and got a black and white colorblock medium Sutton at my local Dillards store.  Price after 40% off was $160.  Can you believe that?!


----------



## ubo22

AMLoveBags said:


> I just completely lucked out and got a black and white colorblock medium Sutton at my local Dillards store.  Price after 40% off was $160.  Can you believe that?!


Awesome deal!!!  Didn't that originally retail for $348?


----------



## AMLoveBags

ubo22 said:


> Awesome deal!!!  Didn't that originally retail for $348?



YES!  Here's a picture.  I'm so excited!


----------



## keishapie1973

AMLoveBags said:


> YES!  Here's a picture.  I'm so excited!



Yes, you got an amazing deal.  The Sutton is my favorite style.....


----------



## paula3boys

AMLoveBags said:


> I just completely lucked out and got a black and white colorblock medium Sutton at my local Dillards store.  Price after 40% off was $160.  Can you believe that?!




Great deal. I wish Dillard's was in my state!


----------



## AMLoveBags

tauketula said:


> Yes, you got an amazing deal.  The Sutton is my favorite style.....



Correction - this is the LARGE colorblock Sutton that retails for $398.  I just removed the tag and moved in and can't believe what I paid for it!


----------



## ubo22

AMLoveBags said:


> Correction - this is the LARGE colorblock Sutton that retails for $398.  I just removed the tag and moved in and can't believe what I paid for it!


I'm speechless.  You got the deal of the century on that bag!


----------



## ley2

Dressy colorblock black and white is on sales in Macys.. still $200+ though..


----------



## gratefulgirl

Bought the dark khaki medium sutton today at Macy's. I received a $25 Macy's bucks from one of the managers so I got a great deal on my purse  along with the shop for the cause discount. I'll post a picture a little later.


----------



## lee_dya

gratefulgirl said:


> Bought the dark khaki medium sutton today at Macy's. I received a $25 Macy's bucks from one of the managers so I got a great deal on my purse  along with the shop for the cause discount. I'll post a picture a little later.




Lucky you! I want to buy medium sutton too, but now I can't decide whether tp get it in lugage or black. I actually really love navy, but I already have large selma in navy.


----------



## melissatrv

I have just joined and am in LOVE LOVE LOVE with this bag.  


Medium Sutton in Deep Pink.  So far have only been able to find this bag in Medium at the MK store and Neimans.  


I was worried that the color may be too similar to my medium Fuchsia Jewel Selma but the Deep pink is much darker and more classic looking where the Selma with the jewels is more of a "Las Vegas" bag, LOL  What do you think?  Think I can justify the spend here with this color?


Please excuse my dying grass.  He brutal heat in the south doesn't keep it green long!


----------



## vhelya

melissatrv said:


> I have just joined and am in LOVE LOVE LOVE with this bag.
> 
> 
> Medium Sutton in Deep Pink.  So far have only been able to find this bag in Medium at the MK store and Neimans.
> 
> 
> I was worried that the color may be too similar to my medium Fuchsia Jewel Selma but the Deep pink is much darker and more classic looking where the Selma with the jewels is more of a "Las Vegas" bag, LOL  What do you think?  Think I can justify the spend here with this color?
> 
> 
> Please excuse my dying grass.  He brutal heat in the south doesn't keep it green long!




Love both bags &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Minkette

melissatrv said:


> I have just joined and am in LOVE LOVE LOVE with this bag.
> 
> 
> Medium Sutton in Deep Pink.  So far have only been able to find this bag in Medium at the MK store and Neimans.
> 
> 
> I was worried that the color may be too similar to my medium Fuchsia Jewel Selma but the Deep pink is much darker and more classic looking where the Selma with the jewels is more of a "Las Vegas" bag, LOL  What do you think?  Think I can justify the spend here with this color?
> 
> 
> Please excuse my dying grass.  He brutal heat in the south doesn't keep it green long!


Love it!

Would you consider it to be more jeweled tone (deep pink)?

I have been waiting for someone to post a picture of this color! Thank you!


----------



## melissatrv

Minkette said:


> Love it!
> 
> Would you consider it to be more jeweled tone (deep pink)?
> 
> I have been waiting for someone to post a picture of this color! Thank you!




Yes I would, like a dark pink sapphire perhaps, opposed to hot pink (the Selma is more hot pink)  I am so in love with it.  Cut the tags off right away and I usually have to hem and haw about whether I am keeping a bag.  But I cut the tags off and took this baby out tonight!!


----------



## ley2

melissatrv said:


> Yes I would, like a dark pink sapphire perhaps, opposed to hot pink (the Selma is more hot pink)  I am so in love with it.  Cut the tags off right away and I usually have to hem and haw about whether I am keeping a bag.  But I cut the tags off and took this baby out tonight!!



Good trick, babe! Cut off the tag so no reason to return but to own it!!!

Is deep pink a new color?


----------



## Minkette

melissatrv said:


> Yes I would, like a dark pink sapphire perhaps, opposed to hot pink (the Selma is more hot pink)  I am so in love with it.  Cut the tags off right away and I usually have to hem and haw about whether I am keeping a bag.  But I cut the tags off and took this baby out tonight!!


Awesome! It's decided. That color is the last addition to my collection! I'll just email my husband the link and act surprised on Sept. 14. when we celebrate our anniversary!

Thank you!


----------



## gratefulgirl

Medium Sutton Dark Khaki


----------



## ley2

gratefulgirl said:


> Medium Sutton Dark Khaki



Pretty pretty! This looks quite similar to dark dune..


----------



## gratefulgirl

ley2 said:


> Pretty pretty! This looks quite similar to dark dune..



Very similar, but this one is lighter.


----------



## melissatrv

ley2 said:


> Good trick, babe! Cut off the tag so no reason to return but to own it!!!
> 
> Is deep pink a new color?




Yes it is a new color, just saw it in the catalog they sent a week or two ago.  I searched everywhere that I know of that sells MK and the only place I found was the MK store and Neimans. If you sign up for email at Neimans you get 10% off plus no tax if there is not one in your state


----------



## ley2

melissatrv said:


> Yes it is a new color, just saw it in the catalog they sent a week or two ago.  I searched everywhere that I know of that sells MK and the only place I found was the MK store and Neimans. If you sign up for email at Neimans you get 10% off plus no tax if there is not one in your state



Thanks. I just signed up! Waiting for my 10% coupon code..they are also having gift card promotion, will see if anything catch my eyes


----------



## bellevie0891

Has anyone purchased the Small Sutton?

It looks super cute!


----------



## bellevie0891

This little sweetheart came today


----------



## lee_dya

It's beautiful! I'm also excited waiting for my lugage sutton today!!! Btw, how many sutton bags do u have tonyaann? And yes, I think small sutton is super cute. But I'm also curious about extra small miranda tote, it's extemely cute!


----------



## bellevie0891

lee_dya said:


> It's beautiful! I'm also excited waiting for my lugage sutton today!!! Btw, how many sutton bags do u have tonyaann? And yes, I think small sutton is super cute. But I'm also curious about extra small miranda tote, it's extemely cute!




This is the medium size  I have two now. It's such a great style and works perfectly for me for just about any occasion.


----------



## bellevie0891

lee_dya said:


> It's beautiful! I'm also excited waiting for my lugage sutton today!!! Btw, how many sutton bags do u have tonyaann? And yes, I think small sutton is super cute. But I'm also curious about extra small miranda tote, it's extemely cute!




Congrats on your Sutton  Which color did you choose? Hope you share pics!


----------



## lee_dya

Enjoy your new baby! 
I bought medium sutton in lugage.. It's still otw now. I'll post the pic later..


----------



## bellevie0891

lee_dya said:


> Enjoy your new baby!
> I bought medium sutton in lugage.. It's still otw now. I'll post the pic later..




Oh Luggage!! That is one of the colors I kept eyeing! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## sunblock

tonyaann said:


> This little sweetheart came today




Gorgeous love it


----------



## Linz379

tonyaann said:


> This little sweetheart came today


Beautiful!


----------



## coivcte

lee_dya said:


> It's beautiful! I'm also excited waiting for my lugage sutton today!!! Btw, how many sutton bags do u have tonyaann? And yes, I think small sutton is super cute. But I'm also curious about extra small miranda tote, it's extemely cute!



I am eyeing the extra small miranda tote too.
Do you know how the size compares to Medium Selma?


----------



## acm1134

Ladies with the black/white color block sutton, do you feel it is a pretty versatile bag ? Does it go with a lot ?


----------



## ley2

tonyaann said:


> This little sweetheart came today



Hi pretty babe.. welcome to tonyaann's collection! Hehe. Is that pearl grey? From neiman marcus?


----------



## lee_dya

My medium sutton lugage is here! Mine was coming from Macy's, it was delivered today. However, it has some presurre mark, so I'm gonna return it tomorrow and request the new one. Honestly I'm not a huge fan of brown colour, and now I can't decide whether to get it in lugage again or exchange it with other colour (I'm thinking of black now). What do u guys think?


----------



## keishapie1973

lee_dya said:


> My medium sutton lugage is here! Mine was coming from Macy's, it was delivered today. However, it has some presurre mark, so I'm gonna return it tomorrow and request the new one. Honestly I'm not a huge fan of brown colour, and now I can't decide whether to get it in lugage again or exchange it with other colour (I'm thinking of black now). What do u guys think?




If you're not a fan of brown, definitely get black. It's really gorgeous in black..... &#128512;


----------



## ley2

lee_dya said:


> My medium sutton lugage is here! Mine was coming from Macy's, it was delivered today. However, it has some presurre mark, so I'm gonna return it tomorrow and request the new one. Honestly I'm not a huge fan of brown colour, and now I can't decide whether to get it in lugage again or exchange it with other colour (I'm thinking of black now). What do u guys think?



Which part of the bag has indentation mark? I think black is definitely gorgeous too. Why dont you drop by Macys and take a look at their black sutton?


----------



## lee_dya

Can't really tell the mark from the photo. It's on the bottom corner. Well.. maybe I'm just too picky..hahha.. Really want get a perfect one! I'll stop at Macys tomorrow and look at their black sutton. My husband said brown is not really my colour...:


----------



## AMLoveBags

acm1134 said:


> Ladies with the black/white color block sutton, do you feel it is a pretty versatile bag ? Does it go with a lot ?



I was hesitant about it when I got mine, but it really does go with a lot.  I carry it more than I thought I would.


----------



## AMLoveBags

If anyone's interested, Macy's has the all black, all white, and all red large suttons for $219.


----------



## lee_dya

AMLoveBags said:


> If anyone's interested, Macy's has the all black, all white, and all red large suttons for $219.



Those are in patent saffiano leather.. I saw in nordstrom, also has black, white, navy, n red for $246, again in patent saffiano.


----------



## ley2

Anyone own this bag? I wish to see real picture.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL...ements%3D&eItemId=prod171140117&cmCat=product


----------



## MindyYo

Look what hubby bought for me!!! Just came today!   So love it!!!!


----------



## ubo22

MindyYo said:


> Look what hubby bought for me!!! Just came today!   So love it!!!!


For some reason, your pictures are missing.


----------



## MindyYo

Not sure how to add pictures but I was able to change my aviitar to be my gift.  I love it.  Perfect and seasonless!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

MindyYo said:


> Not sure how to add pictures but I was able to change my aviitar to be my gift.  I love it.  Perfect and seasonless!!!



Just perfect! Lucky you!!


----------



## ubo22

MindyYo said:


> Not sure how to add pictures but I was able to change my aviitar to be my gift.  I love it.  Perfect and seasonless!!!


That's the new tricolor center stripe pearl grey/white/black Sutton.  Beautiful!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

AMLoveBags said:


> If anyone's interested, Macy's has the all black, all white, and all red large suttons for $219.


I purchased mine yesterday from Macys.  I went with the large black sutton.  Love it and great price.  I will be heading to outlet this morning to check those sales too.


----------



## jitterenn

http://imgur.com/OS36SiG

I bought this baby because it was on sale!! 219$
I think if another color (Sapphire, Dark Dune, or Summer Blue were my choices) were around this price I would buy it 

My favorite one was the tri-colored pearl grey/ white/ black sutton, but they only had that in medium and I needed a bag to fit my laptop!

(Hi, I'm new! I actually read this thread from page one all the way to page 86 and then followed it everyday from here. LOVING This bag!!!)


----------



## ubo22

jitterenn said:


> http://imgur.com/OS36SiG
> 
> I bought this baby because it was on sale!! 219$
> I think if another color (Sapphire, Dark Dune, Dark Khaki were my choices) were around this price I would buy it
> 
> My favorite one was the tri-colored pearl grey/ white/ black sutton, but they only had that in medium and I needed a bag to fit my laptop!
> 
> (Hi, I'm new! I actually read this thread from page one all the way to page 86 and then followed it everyday from here. LOVING This bag!!!)


The white/black center stripe Sutton is a great bag!  You got a great price, too!  I have the navy/white/luggage center stripe Sutton and love it.  The pearl grey/white/black center stripe Sutton is also calling my name, but, as you say, it is only currently out in medium.  Hopefully, it will come out in large by the holidays.  Welcome to the Stylish Dressy/Sutton Tote Club!


----------



## jitterenn

ubo22 said:


> The white/black center stripe Sutton is a great bag!  You got a great price, too!  I have the navy/white/luggage center stripe Sutton and love it.  The pearl grey/white/black center stripe Sutton is also calling my name, but, as you say, it is only currently out in medium.  Hopefully, it will come out in large by the holidays.  Welcome to the Stylish Dressy/Sutton Tote Club!



Thank you!! I love being here because I feel like I'm not alone in my obsession with this bag


----------



## sunblock

No more bags for me a while just bought a new car not got it yet though eeek


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> *There is a patent saffiano that has shine and regular saffiano.* The dark olive is in the regular saffiano.





sunblock said:


> Its not patent though i have a patent bag and it isnt that



Sunblock, this has been bugging me for the past couple weeks, and I think I finally figured it out.  There is patent leather, patent saffiano leather, and saffiano leather.  I think your Sutton is patent saffiano leather even though your SA told you it wasn't.  Patent leather is shiny.  Patent saffiano leather has a glossy sheen.  Saffiano leather is matte.  Your Sutton has a glossy sheen, so I believe it is patent saffiano leather.


----------



## sunblock

ubo22 said:


> Sunblock, this has been bugging me for the past couple weeks, and I think I finally figured it out.  There is patent leather, patent saffiano leather, and saffiano leather.  I think your Sutton is patent saffiano leather even though your SA told you it wasn't.  Patent leather is shiny.  Patent saffiano leather has a glossy sheen.  Saffiano leather is matte.  Your Sutton has a glossy sheen, so I believe it is patent saffiano leather.



Its not patent 100% its not its the glossy version but defo not patent its purse saffiano. Ive seen patent and its a hell of a lot diff to that.

Its this glossed saffiano leather 
http://www.harveynichols.com/91706-sutton-red-glossed-saffiano-tote/


----------



## ubo22

sunblock said:


> Its not patent 100% its not its the glossy version but defo not patent its purse saffiano. Ive seen patent and its a hell of a lot diff to that.


Yes, I agree.  It is not the 100% patent leather, but it would be the patent saffiano leather (i.e., glossy sheen).  They must call it glossed saffiano leather in the UK.


----------



## ilysukixD

Planning to get the medium Sutton in Deep Pink but in the pictures it looks like gold hardwares from Zappos, http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-sutton-medium-satchel-deep-pink, but I went to the MK stores last week and it was silver hardwares... Do you think it varies from different stores?


----------



## Minkette

Yeah I noticed that! The deep pink Selma has silver....


----------



## jitterenn

Minkette said:


> Yeah I noticed that! The deep pink Selma has silver....



I personally think the deep pink is gorgeous with silver!!


----------



## sunblock

ubo22 said:


> Yes, I agree.  It is not the 100% patent leather, but it would be the patent saffiano leather (i.e., glossy sheen).  They must call it glossed saffiano leather in the UK.



apprently they call it glossy there too coz my friends in america and she went to buy it and it was called the same


----------



## ubo22

sunblock said:


> apprently they call it glossy there too coz my friends in america and she went to buy it and it was called the same


No, every retailer's website in the US calls it patent saffiano leather.  I've never seen it called glossed saffiano leather on websites in the US.


----------



## sunblock

ubo22 said:


> No, every retailer's website in the US calls it patent saffiano leather.  I've never seen it called glossed saffiano leather on websites in the US.



Well its not patent, patent leather is very different this isnt patent. I have a patent medium selma and sent it back as didnt like it and that was pure patent the red sutton i have isnt its just shiny. It wasnt a website in the us it was a shop


----------



## ubo22

sunblock said:


> Well its not patent, patent leather is very different this isnt patent. I have a patent medium selma and sent it back as didnt like it and that was pure patent the red sutton i have isnt its just shiny. It wasnt a website in the us it was a shop


In the US, when referring to patent saffiano leather, "patent" is the term used to describe the "glossy" nature of the saffiano leather.  Patent saffiano leather is just "glossy" saffiano leather.  Patent leather is completely different, as I've explained before.  I know your bag is NOT patent leather.


----------



## sunblock

ubo22 said:


> In the US, when referring to patent saffiano leather, "patent" is the term used to describe the "glossy" nature of the saffiano leather.  Patent saffiano leather is just "glossy" saffiano leather.  Patent leather is completely different, as I've explained before.  I know your bag is NOT patent leather.


Well not in the uk patent means patent leather two different things here


----------



## jitterenn

(Sorry I can't weigh in on the patent leather convo)

So I filled my large sutton with my 11.6 inch laptop, my keys, wallet, and a pencilcase+A6 size planner... only to realize it is way too heavy to carry. I like it with the messenger strap and I tried putting it on the handles but it tugged at the front giving it a very disastrous look, whereas putting it on the hooks tugged on the inside linings. I took my laptop out and it was still doing that 

How have long term users fared with this problem?


----------



## ley2

Anyone know what is the weight of medium sutton when its empty?


----------



## sunblock

jitterenn said:


> (Sorry I can't weigh in on the patent leather convo)
> 
> So I filled my large sutton with my 11.6 inch laptop, my keys, wallet, and a pencilcase+A6 size planner... only to realize it is way too heavy to carry. I like it with the messenger strap and I tried putting it on the handles but it tugged at the front giving it a very disastrous look, whereas putting it on the hooks tugged on the inside linings. I took my laptop out and it was still doing that
> 
> How have long term users fared with this problem?



Thats very strange i fill my sutton to full although i dont put a laptop in but never had that problem


----------



## ubo22

jitterenn said:


> (Sorry I can't weigh in on the patent leather convo)
> 
> So I filled my large sutton with my 11.6 inch laptop, my keys, wallet, and a pencilcase+A6 size planner... only to realize it is way too heavy to carry. I like it with the messenger strap and I tried putting it on the handles but it tugged at the front giving it a very disastrous look, whereas putting it on the hooks tugged on the inside linings. I took my laptop out and it was still doing that
> 
> How have long term users fared with this problem?


This is the same problem that has been reported by others on this thread.  The Sutton has one major design flaw.  When it's filled to capacity with heavy things like a laptop, the longer shoulder straps tug at the inside leather lining of the bag almost to the point of damaging the bag.  I tried to fill my large Sutton with all of my things (no laptop, but I carry a ton of stuff) and couldn't comfortably use the shoulder straps.  Now I only use my Sutton on weekends or when I don't have a lot of things to carry without the shoulder strap.


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Anyone know what is the weight of medium sutton when its empty?


An empty Sutton has almost no weight to it.  It is very light when empty.


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> This is the same problem that has been reported by others on this thread.  The Sutton has one major design flaw.  When it's filled to capacity with heavy things like a laptop, the longer shoulder straps tug at the inside leather lining of the bag almost to the point of damaging the bag.  I tried to fill my large Sutton with all of my things (no laptop, but I carry a ton of stuff) and couldn't comfortably use the shoulder straps.  Now I only use my Sutton on weekends or when I don't have a lot of things to carry without the shoulder strap.



I don't carry a lot in my Sutton but it still does this if I use the shoulder strap. For this reason, I rarely use the shoulder strap, but like that it is there in case I need to be hands free. It is a major design flaw with this bag, but I love the style so much, that I still want more....


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> An empty Sutton has almost no weight to it.  It is very light when empty.



Thanks!! So.. I ordered my medium sutton dark dune ytd! Waiting for it now.. yay!


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Thanks!! So.. I ordered my medium sutton dark dune ytd! Waiting for it now.. yay!


Great!  Please post pics when you get it!!!


----------



## jitterenn

sunblock said:


> Thats very strange i fill my sutton to full although i dont put a laptop in but never had that problem



Really?? That's really lucky; I filled my sutton not to full and still had the same problem. Do you have the medium or the large?



ubo22 said:


> This is the same problem that has been reported by others on this thread.  The Sutton has one major design flaw.  When it's filled to capacity with heavy things like a laptop, the longer shoulder straps tug at the inside leather lining of the bag almost to the point of damaging the bag.  I tried to fill my large Sutton with all of my things (no laptop, but I carry a ton of stuff) and couldn't comfortably use the shoulder straps.  Now I only use my Sutton on weekends or when I don't have a lot of things to carry without the shoulder strap.



I heard about this problem from reading previous posts in this thread, but didn't think much of it until I experienced it first hand today. I really wish I had gotten the medium sutton now that I know I will never be using it for heavy things!



tauketula said:


> I don't carry a lot in my Sutton but it still does this if I use the shoulder strap. For this reason, I rarely use the shoulder strap, but like that it is there in case I need to be hands free. It is a major design flaw with this bag, but I love the style so much, that I still want more....



That's so true!! But I hate how small the handles are; I have no idea how to carry it comfortably!


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> Great!  Please post pics when you get it!!!



It seems my order still open.. probably Labor day holiday slow down the whole process. Will post here!


----------



## Minkette

For those that have the tug issue on the Sutton  you can do what I did... I clip the hooks on the outside square loops where the handles are...


----------



## jitterenn

Minkette said:


> For those that have the tug issue on the Sutton  you can do what I did... I clip the hooks on the outside square loops where the handles are...



Hi! I tried that, but then it tugged on the front of my bag making it look rippled/wrinkled in the front!


----------



## sunblock

jitterenn said:


> Really?? That's really lucky; I filled my sutton not to full and still had the same problem. Do you have the medium or the large?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard about this problem from reading previous posts in this thread, but didn't think much of it until I experienced it first hand today. I really wish I had gotten the medium sutton now that I know I will never be using it for heavy things!
> 
> 
> 
> That's so true!! But I hate how small the handles are; I have no idea how to carry it comfortably!



How bizzare i have a couple of suttons and never noticed it with any of them and i carry the kitchen sink around with me


----------



## AMLoveBags

Has anyone seen this yet?  Bloomingdales


----------



## Minkette

Gorgeous!  I really need to get away from tpf before I go handbag crazy!


----------



## jojon21

AMLoveBags said:


> Has anyone seen this yet?  Bloomingdales



Wow


----------



## ilysukixD

AMLoveBags said:


> Has anyone seen this yet?  Bloomingdales




Oh my!!! I love the baby pink !!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

AMLoveBags said:


> Has anyone seen this yet?  Bloomingdales


love..love this color combo


----------



## oluchika

Don't know if anyone has seen this one yet. New color on the MK site. Claret


----------



## ley2

oluchika said:


> Don't know if anyone has seen this one yet. New color on the MK site. Claret



I also saw this and was wondering if its new color.. haha. But MK seems to price this color lower than the rest..


----------



## SelmaLove

ley2 said:


> Thanks!! So.. I ordered my medium sutton dark dune ytd! Waiting for it now.. yay!




Where were you able to find it?


----------



## jojon21

oluchika said:


> Don't know if anyone has seen this one yet. New color on the MK site. Claret



I haven't seen claret in person yet - this picture of it reminds me of the cinnabar color from last year.


----------



## ley2

SelmaLove said:


> Where were you able to find it?



Nordstrom! Unable to find anywhere else..


----------



## ubo22

SelmaLove said:


> Where were you able to find it?


I saw a medium dark dune Sutton in Bloomingdale's when I stopped by last week, but it was quickly snatched up by another customer as soon as I put it down.


----------



## jitterenn

oluchika said:


> Don't know if anyone has seen this one yet. New color on the MK site. Claret



This is the color they use on the zappos site in place of "deep pink" which explains the gold hardware!! So Zappos messed up.

This color reminds me of wine


----------



## ilysukixD

jitterenn said:


> This is the color they use on the zappos site in place of "deep pink" which explains the gold hardware!! So Zappos messed up.
> 
> This color reminds me of wine



The one from zappos is in SHW right? Still debating if i should get the medium selma, sutton or hamilton in deep pink.


----------



## jitterenn

ilysukixD said:


> The one from zappos is in SHW right? Still debating if i should get the medium selma, sutton or hamilton in deep pink.



YES because they labelled it as "deep pink" (deep pink has SHW) but you should check with them just in case because they used claret's picture.

Haha, on this thread, people will definitely say sutton


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> The one from zappos is in SHW right? Still debating if i should get the medium selma, sutton or hamilton in deep pink.


Since all deep pink bags have shw, you'll have to decide if you like deep pink because of the contrast with the hardware or if you just like the color because it's beautiful.  If you like it in contrast with the hardware, then you should get the Hamilton because it has the most hardware.  If you like it just because you love the color, then you should go with either the Selma or the Sutton, as both have less hardware than the Hamilton.


----------



## unique_golden_r

oluchika said:


> don't know if anyone has seen this one yet. New color on the mk site. Claret



love love love!!!


----------



## vhelya

ilysukixD said:


> The one from zappos is in SHW right? Still debating if i should get the medium selma, sutton or hamilton in deep pink.




If you already have sutton and selma designs, go with hamilton &#128521;..Sometimes it's good to have shoulder bag too when you're tired with the hand carry/ sling bag..

But if already have all designs, I prefer sutton  coz it can fit more things compared to selma or hamilton same size, plus it's considered quite light and more practicable to carry a lot of things..I can also arrange my stuffs neatly whenever I used my sutton..
Love the double zip design


----------



## Minkette

14 year anniversary gift! I like this color in the dressy silhouette. The size is medium.


----------



## bellevie0891

Minkette said:


> 14 year anniversary gift! I like this color in the dressy silhouette. The size is medium.




Happy Anniversary! Congrats on the beautiful gift!


----------



## the_baglover

Minkette said:


> 14 year anniversary gift! I like this color in the dressy silhouette. The size is medium.



Happy anniversary present! 

May I ask what colour is that?


----------



## Minkette

tonyaann said:


> Happy Anniversary! Congrats on the beautiful gift!



Thank you!



the_baglover said:


> Happy anniversary present!
> 
> May I ask what colour is that?



Deep Pink. It is gorgeous. Reminds me of Longchamps Hydrangea color.


----------



## ilysukixD

vhelya said:


> If you already have sutton and selma designs, go with hamilton &#128521;..Sometimes it's good to have shoulder bag too when you're tired with the hand carry/ sling bag..
> 
> But if already have all designs, I prefer sutton  coz it can fit more things compared to selma or hamilton same size, plus it's considered quite light and more practicable to carry a lot of things..I can also arrange my stuffs neatly whenever I used my sutton..
> Love the double zip design



 yeah i'm definitely getting the deep pink In sutton!!


----------



## ilysukixD

Minkette said:


> 14 year anniversary gift! I like this color in the dressy silhouette. The size is medium.




Did you bought this from MK store? Cause I'm planning to get it from zappos and on the zappos website it looks like ghw but anyway I love your bag!!!!!


----------



## Minkette

Husband ordered it from neimans!


----------



## vhelya

Minkette said:


> 14 year anniversary gift! I like this color in the dressy silhouette. The size is medium.




Congratulation...
It's a lovely color &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ley2

Minkette said:


> Husband ordered it from neimans!



Pretty pretty!
Hmm I cant seems to find it at neimans, though I think I saw it a few days ago..


----------



## Minkette

ley2 said:


> Pretty pretty!
> Hmm I cant seems to find it at neimans, though I think I saw it a few days ago..


Apparently is was the last one in stock according to my husband. He said when he ordered it said "only 1 left in stock".


----------



## Minkette

Macy's appears to have it...

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...6&spc=271&kws=michael kors handbag&slotId=104


----------



## oluchika

Minkette said:


> Macy's appears to have it...
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...6&spc=271&kws=michael kors handbag&slotId=104



States product not available


----------



## ley2

Minkette said:


> Apparently is was the last one in stock according to my husband. He said when he ordered it said "only 1 left in stock".



I was aiming for medium pearl grey at NM, and now no longer in their website too. Haha. Should have reacted fast! ;p


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> Macy's appears to have it...
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...6&spc=271&kws=michael kors handbag&slotId=104





oluchika said:


> States product not available



Medium deep pink Sutton is in stock on Macy's website.  (Minkette's link doesn't work.)


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> I was aiming for medium pearl grey at NM, and now no longer in their website too. Haha. Should have reacted fast! ;p


MK website and Zappos have it.


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> MK website and Zappos have it.



Oh yeah I saw that! Thanks! But I need to slow down a little. Shouldn't let hubby jump!


----------



## Minkette

ubo22 said:


> Medium deep pink Sutton is in stock on Macy's website.  (Minkette's link doesn't work.)



Sorry about the faulty link! I tried!


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> Sorry about the faulty link! I tried!


No worries.


----------



## ilysukixD

Saw these lovely bags at Macys, I made up my mind and getting the sutton in deep pink!!!


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> Saw these lovely bags at Macys, I made up my mind and getting the sutton in deep pink!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743457
> View attachment 2743459


Deep pink is a pretty color on the Sutton.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

ubo22 said:


> Deep pink is a pretty color on the Sutton.


 
Very pretty.  The selma with deep pink is very pretty too.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My large Sutton.  I did not own a basic black bag since I usually go for colors.   I was happy to get her on sale.


----------



## melissatrv

ilysukixD said:


> Saw these lovely bags at Macys, I made up my mind and getting the sutton in deep pink!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743457
> View attachment 2743459





I am still loving mine and find it hard to change out of it.  I also like the deep pink and black and am trying like heck to justify the spend on that one.


----------



## Bootlover07

I know some people have done comparison pics between the dressy and selma, but I thought I'd throw mine in. Here is my large pearl grey selma (brand new!!!) and my large sapphire dressy. They are pretty much the same size, the dressy is a tiny bit taller but not much. I haven't carried the selma yet, but I've been wanting the pearl grey since the selma first came out. The dressy is LOVE!! I'm sure they will be my new favorites...for now at least


----------



## Selyn

Im not a big fan of logo but i saw these and made me think.


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> I know some people have done comparison pics between the dressy and selma, but I thought I'd throw mine in. Here is my large pearl grey selma (brand new!!!) and my large sapphire dressy. They are pretty much the same size, the dressy is a tiny bit taller but not much. I haven't carried the selma yet, but I've been wanting the pearl grey since the selma first came out. The dressy is LOVE!! I'm sure they will be my new favorites...for now at least
> View attachment 2743588
> View attachment 2743589
> View attachment 2743590
> View attachment 2743591




I LOVE both especially the Dressy!!! Congrats......


----------



## Bootlover07

tauketula said:


> I LOVE both especially the Dressy!!! Congrats......



Thank you!! I love your collection! I might need to add a mandarin jet set after seeing yours!


----------



## JessLuu

Hubby got this for me for Valentine's Day


----------



## ilysukixD

Hehes, I just rushed to macys after work and presale the sutton in deep pink, it was the last one that was available.... But waiting sucks, the sales doesn't actually starts till 17th. 


melissatrv said:


> I am still loving mine and find it hard to change out of it.  I also like the deep pink and black and am trying like heck to justify the spend on that one.


----------



## fergielicious

ilysukixD said:


> Hehes, I just rushed to macys after work and presale the sutton in deep pink, it was the last one that was available.... But waiting sucks, the sales doesn't actually starts till 17th.




I just presold at Macy's and because our stores here suck, there were none in stock so the SA ordered it at 25% off and shipped it to my house. Plus side is i get it this Friday! Yay! 

Congrats! Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## ilysukixD

fergielicious said:


> I just presold at Macy's and because our stores here suck, there were none in stock so the SA ordered it at 25% off and shipped it to my house. Plus side is i get it this Friday! Yay!
> 
> Congrats! Can't wait to see yours!



:rain:why is your SA so nice! Mine wont let me order it online and get 25% off.....


----------



## vhelya

JessLuu said:


> Hubby got this for me for Valentine's Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744411




So cute &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## diva7633

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I purchased mine yesterday from Macys.  I went with the large black sutton.  Love it and great price.  I will be heading to outlet this morning to check those sales too.



I ordered too. I was told it would have silver h/w like the pic but came with gold. They did a reshipment and still is a gold one. Was yours received in silver?


----------



## r1ta_s

fergielicious said:


> I just presold at Macy's and because our stores here suck, there were none in stock so the SA ordered it at 25% off and shipped it to my house. Plus side is i get it this Friday! Yay!
> 
> Congrats! Can't wait to see yours!


What event is this pre-sale for and how can I do it?

Thanks !


----------



## melissatrv

ilysukixD said:


> Hehes, I just rushed to macys after work and presale the sutton in deep pink, it was the last one that was available.... But waiting sucks, the sales doesn't actually starts till 17th.




What is going on at Macys? Another Friends and Family event?  Did coupons already come in the mail?  Have not shopped at my Macys in forever


----------



## diva7633

AMLoveBags said:


> I was hesitant about it when I got mine, but it really does go with a lot.  I carry it more than I thought I would.




How is the white holding up? I love it butwondering how easy yo feb dirty it transfer on it


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

diva7633 said:


> I ordered too. I was told it would have silver h/w like the pic but came with gold. They did a reshipment and still is a gold one. Was yours received in silver?


 
Mine has gold HW.  I have not seen it in silver.


----------



## bellevie0891

Anyone know if the Medium Sutton will come in Heather Grey? 

I'm dying to use my Pearl Grey but have been holding off just in case there is a Heather Grey version so I can exchange it for that


----------



## Micra22

Hi, could please anyone explain me the differences between the Jet Set Travel Tote and the Sutton Satchel?
And what about this "Dressy" name? Here in Italy I don't see any model called so...
Please help me, I am about placing an order on line and I am afraid I would miss something out!
Thanks!


----------



## keishapie1973

tonyaann said:


> Anyone know if the Medium Sutton will come in Heather Grey?
> 
> I'm dying to use my Pearl Grey but have been holding off just in case there is a Heather Grey version so I can exchange it for that



Yes, I am also anxiously waiting to see a Selma in Heather Grey......


----------



## bellevie0891

tauketula said:


> Yes, I am also anxiously waiting to see a Selma in Heather Grey......



So it will come in the Medium Sutton also?


----------



## Minkette

diva7633 said:


> I ordered too. I was told it would have silver h/w like the pic but came with gold. They did a reshipment and still is a gold one. Was yours received in silver?


L&T has a large black dressy with silver hardware.... prob not on sale currently tho.

I scooped it up during the friends and family sale.

I haven't seen a black/silver dressy tote anywhere else.


----------



## ley2

Received my dark dune sutton but how do I upload pic here...


----------



## bellevie0891

Anyone know if the Sutton is going to come in Heather Grey?


----------



## r1ta_s

ley2 said:


> Received my dark dune sutton but how do I upload pic here...



Where did you find dark dune sutton? Is it large or medium?


----------



## ley2

r1ta_s said:


> Where did you find dark dune sutton? Is it large or medium?



Mine is medium dark dune. Bought from Nordstrom few weeks ago.


----------



## baggaliciouz

newbie here! just got this baby few days ago. love it &#128516;


----------



## ilysukixD

baggaliciouz said:


> View attachment 2753785
> 
> 
> newbie here! just got this baby few days ago. love it &#128516;



where did you get it?? is it the medium size?


----------



## r1ta_s

Does the sutton look boxy when unbuttoned on the side? I love the look on the store websites, but in the actual pictures on this thread it mostly looks boxy.

Is there a way to retain the store website look?


----------



## ilysukixD

I'm so frustrated that I just got my sutton in deep pink with defects.... I was soo happy to pick up my bag today at macys and I didn't noticed it till now, I realized the handles was crooked and further inspections there were bumps under the handles....I instantly knew this is a quality issue because I have my selma for 2-3 years and no signs of bumpiness....... I'm not sure if I'm very unlucky or the quality of MK have gone down hill... even the straps was coated unevenly..... Tell me I'm not the only one experiencing this problem.....


----------



## ilysukixD

Here are some pictures....






Not sure if you can see, but its bumpy though out the whole handle


The other handle is smooth but as you see it crooked... I'm not being picky but looks 10x worse in person....
Anyway I'm going back to macys tomorrow and requesting them to exchange my bag if they have another one at the store but I think last time I was there the SA told me there's only 2 left.... One was on the display and the other one is mine... The one on display is already wrinkled as you may say .... So I just ordered one online just incase it goes out of out stock in store and online ...


----------



## ubo22

r1ta_s said:


> Does the sutton look boxy when unbuttoned on the side? I love the look on the store websites, but in the actual pictures on this thread it mostly looks boxy.
> 
> Is there a way to retain the store website look?


The Sutton does look boxy when unsnapped on the sides.  That's its actually shape, a rectangular box shape.  The snaps allow for the top of the sides to fold in which creates the nice bubble shape when you see it on display on the store website.  To keep that shape you'll need to make sure to keep the side snaps buttoned.


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> Here are some pictures....
> View attachment 2753956
> 
> View attachment 2753957
> 
> View attachment 2753958
> 
> Not sure if you can see, but its bumpy though out the whole handle
> View attachment 2753959
> 
> The other handle is smooth but as you see it crooked... I'm not being picky but looks 10x worse in person....
> Anyway I'm going back to macys tomorrow and requesting them to exchange my bag if they have another one at the store but I think last time I was there the SA told me there's only 2 left.... One was on the display and the other one is mine... The one on display is already wrinkled as you may say .... So I just ordered one online just incase it goes out of out stock in store and online ...


I can't see the glazing problem, but your handles are definitely set on the bag crooked.  This is a quality control issue.  Take it back for exchange or return.


----------



## ilysukixD

ubo22 said:


> I can't see the glazing problem, but your handles are definitely set on the bag crooked.  This is a quality control issue.  Take it back for exchange or return.




Sorry the pictures are blurry but after work I will try to exchange to another hopefully there's a new one in stock because I saw one on display with dents marks throughout the whole bag....


----------



## Hlopez707

My boyfriend just got me the sutton in the tri color and I love it


----------



## ley2

Hlopez707 said:


> My boyfriend just got me the sutton in the tri color and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754664



Nice! Recently I was thinking to get this too.. but still considering. Time to buy selma instead..


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hlopez707 said:


> My boyfriend just got me the sutton in the tri color and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754664


Pretty color combo! Great job bf!


----------



## ubo22

Hlopez707 said:


> My boyfriend just got me the sutton in the tri color and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754664


I really love how this one looks and was considering it, but I just have to admit to myself that I don't wear enough clothes in this color scheme to justify the purchase.  Enjoy your bag!  I'll admire it from afar.


----------



## keishapie1973

Hlopez707 said:


> My boyfriend just got me the sutton in the tri color and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754664



I really love this color scheme. I think this one will coordinate well with a lot of outfits......


----------



## Minkette

I suspect a company the size of MK is bound to have a defect here and there. Just goes with the rules of probability. I own a number of MK bags and have had no problems with defects. As long as you can return/exchange it, I think it will be okay!


----------



## Hlopez707

I was nervous about the white


----------



## Hlopez707

tauketula said:


> I really love this color scheme. I think this one will coordinate well with a lot of outfits......




I hope so, I originally wanted a black one but my bf said I should get something different


----------



## melissatrv

ilysukixD said:


> Sorry the pictures are blurry but after work I will try to exchange to another hopefully there's a new one in stock because I saw one on display with dents marks throughout the whole bag....


 
Sorry this happened I know you were looking forward to this.  I bought my Deep Pink at the MK store and it is fine.  Hopefully they will have a perfect Deep Pink to replace this one with.


----------



## ilysukixD

melissatrv said:


> Sorry this happened I know you were looking forward to this.  I bought my Deep Pink at the MK store and it is fine.  Hopefully they will have a perfect Deep Pink to replace this one with.




I just ordered one online yesterday and it will arrive on Friday... Crossing my fingers that it will not have any scuffs, dent marks or crooked handles.... But I'm not sure if they accept my returns though


----------



## ilysukixD

Could it be a fake/ returned fake? I noticed some thing was on the MK fob and The SA told me it's okay..... she just took off the sticky plastic off.... But as I remember MK never put any sticky plastic.. only wrapping paper...


----------



## ubo22

Hlopez707 said:


> I was nervous about the white


Don't be.  I have the same bag in navy/white/luggage and the saffiano leather is stain resistant.  You should be fine with it as long as you're careful to avoid color transfer from other clothing.


----------



## Hlopez707

ubo22 said:


> Don't be.  I have the same bag in navy/white/luggage and the saffiano leather is stain resistant.  You should be fine with it as long as you're careful to avoid color transfer from other clothing.




I have the medium, do you know if they have a size bigger? Thanks I still haven't used it but I'll be real careful when I do


----------



## ubo22

Hlopez707 said:


> I have the medium, do you know if they have a size bigger? Thanks I still haven't used it but I'll be real careful when I do


Mine is large, but yours hasn't come out in large yet, as far as I know.  I've only seen it in the medium size.


----------



## Hlopez707

I have a question, on the Macy's website they have the medium sutton and the large sutton but the width and height are the same?


----------



## Hlopez707

ubo22 said:


> Mine is large, but yours hasn't come out in large yet, as far as I know.  I've only seen it in the medium size.




I was on the Macy's website and I noticed that my purse has the same measurements as the large regular sutton tote? I was thinking about changing it just because I really like big bags but they seem to have the same size online?


----------



## ley2

Hlopez707 said:


> I have a question, on the Macy's website they have the medium sutton and the large sutton but the width and height are the same?




For sure height is different.. large is much taller than medium.. I think you could refer to michaelkors official website to compare?


----------



## ubo22

Hlopez707 said:


> I was on the Macy's website and I noticed that my purse has the same measurements as the large regular sutton tote? I was thinking about changing it just because I really like big bags but they seem to have the same size online?


Look earlier in this thread at post #55.  Pringirl posted the measurements of the large and medium with pictures.  I think my link below might take you to the page of that post.

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-stylish-dressy-sutton-tote-club-853626-2.html


----------



## Hlopez707

ley2 said:


> For sure height is different.. large is much taller than medium.. I think you could refer to michaelkors official website to compare?




Did you see the picture of my bag I posted? That's the one that says the same measurements for the large regular sutton


----------



## Hlopez707

ubo22 said:


> Look earlier in this thread at post #55.  Pringirl posted the measurements of the large and medium with pictures.  I think my link below might take you to the page of that post.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-stylish-dressy-sutton-tote-club-853626-2.html



Thank you. I should have explained myself better but it's my purse that I posted that has the same measurements at the regular sutton tote


----------



## Hlopez707

ley2 said:


> For sure height is different.. large is much taller than medium.. I think you could refer to michaelkors official website to compare?







These are the measurements for the one I have and I also posted the one for the regular sutton. I'm wondering if maybe the sutton that I have is as large as it's going to get


----------



## ubo22

Hlopez707 said:


> Thank you. I should have explained myself better but it's my purse that I posted that has the same measurements at the regular sutton tote
> View attachment 2756238


So weird.  So your bag was advertised as a medium but came in the large size?


----------



## Hlopez707

ubo22 said:


> So weird.  So your bag was advertised as a medium but came in the large size?




I think so, I haven't been able to see one of the regular large suttons in person but I'm assuming there the same size?


----------



## ubo22

Hlopez707 said:


> I think so, I haven't been able to see one of the regular large suttons in person but I'm assuming there the same size?


My large center stripe Sutton is 13.5" wide (14.5" with the side bubbles), 10.5" tall, and 5.5" in depth...very close to the large measurements advertised.  I'm pretty sure that the solid colored Suttons are sized the same as the center stripe ones.  Maybe yours is a large and not a medium.  Maybe it was mislabeled.


----------



## Hlopez707

ubo22 said:


> My large center stripe Sutton is 13.5" wide (14.5" with the side bubbles), 10.5" tall, and 5.5" in depth...very close to the large measurements advertised.  I'm pretty sure that the solid colored Suttons are sized the same as the center stripe ones.  Maybe yours is a large and not a medium.  Maybe it was mislabeled.




Thanks. I'll be keeping this one then. I wasn't sure about the color but I'm sure I'll end up loving it


----------



## ubo22

Hlopez707 said:


> Thanks. I'll be keeping this one then. I wasn't sure about the color but I'm sure I'll end up loving it


I just purchased mine in early June from L&T, so MK couldn't have changed the sizing since then.  So it looks like yours is a large. Good to know this color combination is now out in the large size.  Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Minkette

Small, medium, and large.


----------



## Hlopez707

ubo22 said:


> I just purchased mine in early June from L&T, so MK couldn't have changed the sizing since then.  So it looks like yours is a large. Good to know this color combination is now out in the large size.  Enjoy your bag!




My boyfriend bought it for me at the Macy's in San Francisco and when I was on the website it was confusing lol but thank you I will&#128516;


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> Small, medium, and large.


Thanks for the sizing picture.  This is very helpful.


----------



## acm1134

Can anyone tell me where the white/black colorblock sutton with GOLD hardware can be found ?


----------



## Minkette

acm1134 said:


> Can anyone tell me where the white/black colorblock sutton with GOLD hardware can be found ?


I've never seen one...until someone revealed one in this thread. Haven't even seen one advertised....


----------



## ubo22

minkette said:


> i've never seen one...until someone revealed one in this thread. Haven't even seen one advertised....


+1


----------



## shewood

Lately I've become obsessed with the medium Sutton, but unfortunately I can't seem to find it in any online stores in Europe, any idea where can I order it?(European Union stores) I could probably find the large one in any color I desire, but I really really want the medium one


----------



## jojon21

Red Specchio Sutton at macys.com!!


----------



## ilysukixD

jojon21 said:


> Red Specchio Sutton at macys.com!!


OOOH MY it's so sexy!!!, I wonder how big is the small sutton..... I thought Nordstrom sell the small sutton for only 278??? Or did they raised the price?


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> OOOH MY it's so sexy!!!, I wonder how big is the small sutton..... I thought Nordstrom sell the small sutton for only 278??? Or did they raised the price?


It's $278 for the small Sutton at Nordstrom, but $298 for the small specchio Sutton at Macys.  The specchio should be a bit more expensive.  Macys also has the small specchio Sutton in pearl grey.


----------



## ilysukixD

ubo22 said:


> It's $278 for the small Sutton at Nordstrom, but $298 for the small specchio Sutton at Macys.  The specchio should be a bit more expensive.  Macys also has the small specchio Sutton in pearl grey.




Ohhhh I see, but I like how they have the gold rims on the red sutton!!!!


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> Ohhhh I see, but I like how they have the gold rims on the red sutton!!!!


Yes, the gold trim on the red specchio Sutton is beautiful.  The pearl grey one seems to have silver trim, so the trim doesn't stand out as much.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Yes, the gold trim on the red specchio Sutton is beautiful.  The pearl grey one seems to have silver trim, so the trim doesn't stand out as much.



A specchio sutton!!?? ! Love it!! But I can't find it online, and Macy's doesn't ship to Norway. So dissapointed,  I've really wanted a specchio Sutton or Hamilton...


----------



## ilysukixD

Norwegian Girl said:


> A specchio sutton!!?? ! Love it!! But I can't find it online, and Macy's doesn't ship to Norway. So dissapointed,  I've really wanted a specchio Sutton or Hamilton...




I'm 100% sure someone will resell it on ebay and it's exclusive to Macys only.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Does anyone else think they have reinforces the buttons on the sides? I've tried a few in the past and the just come undone.. Just ordered a new one and it's very hard to open the snaps and they do not pop open- looks like they are reinforced on the inside?


----------



## CoachGirl12

Finally took my sutton for a spin... she is a head turner!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachGirl12 said:


> Finally took my sutton for a spin... she is a head turner!


Love the black & white combo! Pretty necklace too.


----------



## CoachGirl12

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the black & white combo! Pretty necklace too.



Thank u!!


----------



## ilysukixD

Norwegian Girl said:


> A specchio sutton!!?? ! Love it!! But I can't find it online, and Macy's doesn't ship to Norway. So dissapointed,  I've really wanted a specchio Sutton or Hamilton...



I saw that they sell it on AVE K, it's a little more expensive but it's much cheaper to buy it from the UK.
http://www.avenuek.com/product/michael-michael-kors-specchio-sutton-small-satchel-bag-red/94683


----------



## southernbelle82

Well, I went to get a hamilton, but got 20% off the sutton and couldn't resist!!!


----------



## smileydimples

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2547673
> 
> 
> My new baby is here?


  Oh my goodness she is beautiful!! What color is she


----------



## ilysukixD

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2770003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I went to get a hamilton, but got 20% off the sutton and couldn't resist!!!



Medium sized ? Bag twin!! i find the sutton to be too flimsy so i made my own base shaper with cardboard. Tell me i am not the only one lol...


----------



## southernbelle82

ilysukixD said:


> Medium sized ? Bag twin!! i find the sutton to be too flimsy so i made my own base shaper with cardboard. Tell me i am not the only one lol...




Mines the large. I'm a curvy size 12 and thought the medium was too small for my frame. And NO you're not crazy!!!!! I just did the same thing with cardboard too!!!! Great minds think alike. &#128522;


----------



## ilysukixD

southernbelle82 said:


> Mines the large. I'm a curvy size 12 and thought the medium was too small for my frame. And NO you're not crazy!!!!! I just did the same thing with cardboard too!!!! Great minds think alike. &#128522;




  I carry a lot notebooks to school and I'm scared to put too much weight on my sutton. >.<" Sutton is not as structure , firm what ever you call it, as the selma but I do prefer the sutton because it's half the weight as my large selma.


----------



## Teafie

Joining the club with my first MK bag ever! So excited to get my vintage yellow medium! Reflects my personality so well.  initially got a large vanilla selma, decided i was too scared to get it dirty plus it was really heavy. when i saw this in the boutique, the angels sang and immediately exchanged my selma for this. So much happier with this one. last one there too


----------



## keishapie1973

Teafie said:


> Joining the club with my first MK bag ever! So excited to get my vintage yellow medium! Reflects my personality so well.  initially got a large vanilla selma, decided i was too scared to get it dirty plus it was really heavy. when i saw this in the boutique, the angels sang and immediately exchanged my selma for this. So much happier with this one. last one there too




Beautiful!!!!


----------



## paula3boys

Teafie said:


> Joining the club with my first MK bag ever! So excited to get my vintage yellow medium! Reflects my personality so well.  initially got a large vanilla selma, decided i was too scared to get it dirty plus it was really heavy. when i saw this in the boutique, the angels sang and immediately exchanged my selma for this. So much happier with this one. last one there too




Pictures don't do her justice. I saw one in the airport and it was gorgeous! I'm normally not fan of yellow either


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> OOOH MY it's so sexy!!!, I wonder how big is the small sutton..... I thought Nordstrom sell the small sutton for only 278??? Or did they raised the price?


I'm dying to see it in person the size sounds small dies any bags out now compare to this size


----------



## Bootlover07

Another dressing room mod shot of my favorite bag: the large sapphire dressy


----------



## bellevie0891

Bootlover07 said:


> Another dressing room mod shot of my favorite bag: the large sapphire dressy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771295




Gorg!!


----------



## Bootlover07

tonyaann said:


> Gorg!!



Thanks girl! I know you share my love for this color  hey did you ever get anything in pearl grey? I bought a selma in that color and I'm wondering if I should exchange it for a sutton. I've only carried the selma around the house but it's definitely heavier than my sutton. Do you prefer one style over the other?


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Another dressing room mod shot of my favorite bag: the large sapphire dressy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771295



Beautiful!!! I have the same bag and it's also my favorite.......


----------



## Bootlover07

tauketula said:


> Beautiful!!! I have the same bag and it's also my favorite.......



Thank you!! It's an easy bag to love...plus the color is fabulous!!


----------



## Teafie

paula3boys said:


> Pictures don't do her justice. I saw one in the airport and it was gorgeous! I'm normally not fan of yellow either



I did have a difficult time capturing the correct color of it! I got it a couple days ago and can't stop admiring it


----------



## bellevie0891

Bootlover07 said:


> Thanks girl! I know you share my love for this color  hey did you ever get anything in pearl grey? I bought a selma in that color and I'm wondering if I should exchange it for a sutton. I've only carried the selma around the house but it's definitely heavier than my sutton. Do you prefer one style over the other?




I honestly love both styles  I found a medium Sutton in Pearl Grey and LOVE it!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Found Sutton in pearl grey today!  Now I just have to decide wether to go for the Heather Grey European EW Hamilton version,  or the Sutton in pearl grey. Both with shw, and both equally stunning!


----------



## ilysukixD

Anyone found the the D rings where you attach to the adjustable strap to be too flimsy? I was carrying probably 2-3 notebooks and I noticed my medium Sutton D rings looks like they will be torn out from the bag. Does anyone have this issue? Should I attach the strap on the handles instead???  
 I could load up my large selma and doesn't have this problem at all. I'm so scared of putting too much weight in my sutton. Please share your experiences with me!! Thank you.


----------



## southernbelle82

I'm not carrying books and stuff like you, so I don't have this problem. But I saw somewhere where one of the girls was having this issue as well and to remedy the situation she did like you just said and hooked the long strap to the handles instead of the rings inside.


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> Anyone found the the D rings where you attach to the adjustable strap to be too flimsy? I was carrying probably 2-3 notebooks and I noticed my medium Sutton D rings looks like they will be torn out from the bag. Does anyone have this issue? Should I attach the strap on the handles instead???
> I could load up my large selma and doesn't have this problem at all. I'm so scared of putting too much weight in my sutton. Please share your experiences with me!! Thank you.


This is a common problem and has already been discussed in this thread earlier.  Please see my post #1430.


----------



## ilysukixD

ubo22 said:


> This is a common problem and has already been discussed in this thread earlier.  Please see my post #1430.



Thank you, I knew I read it somewhere but couldn't find the post.


----------



## southernbelle82

Norwegian Girl said:


> Found Sutton in pearl grey today!  Now I just have to decide wether to go for the Heather Grey European EW Hamilton version,  or the Sutton in pearl grey. Both with shw, and both equally stunning!




Let us know when you decide!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Another dressing room mod shot of my favorite bag: the large sapphire dressy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771295


Your large sapphire Sutton still looks gorgeous!  That color looks fabulous against black clothing.  Great picture!


----------



## ubo22

Teafie said:


> Joining the club with my first MK bag ever! So excited to get my vintage yellow medium! Reflects my personality so well.  initially got a large vanilla selma, decided i was too scared to get it dirty plus it was really heavy. when i saw this in the boutique, the angels sang and immediately exchanged my selma for this. So much happier with this one. last one there too


Great color!  I really need to see vintage yellow in person.  The pictures look great, but I'm sure it looks even better in person.

Welcome to the Stylish Dressy/Sutton Tote Club!  :welcome2:


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Found Sutton in pearl grey today!  Now I just have to decide wether to go for the Heather Grey European EW Hamilton version,  or the Sutton in pearl grey. Both with shw, and both equally stunning!


So now it's between the pearl grey Sutton and the heather grey European e/w Hamilton?  Hmmm.  I know you like the Hamilton style but maybe it's time to branch out and get a Sutton.


----------



## Teafie

ubo22 said:


> Great color!  I really need to see vintage yellow in person.  The pictures look great, but I'm sure it looks even better in person.
> 
> Welcome to the Stylish Dressy/Sutton Tote Club!  :welcome2:



Thank you! Yes, it looks amazing in person.  Couldn't quite capture its total beauty in photos. So lovely and bright hehe!


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Your large sapphire Sutton still looks gorgeous!  That color looks fabulous against black clothing.  Great picture!



Thank you! I finally switched into it and adore it! I'm debating whether to switch my grey selma for a grey dressy. I've only carried the selma around the house and it seems def heavier. I love the look and stiffer leather though, so we will see!


----------



## Leire

Hi guys! I just joined this forum and this particular club since I got my Large black Dressy/Sutton yesterday!! 

I am so happy with this beautiful bag. It´s a gem!

However I need some advice from you guys concerning size.

I am a teacher so I need to be able to carry my Macbook Air 11" in the bag, plus my students papers that are normally size A4, without folding them.

Both my MBA 11" and a size A4-notebook fit comfortably into the Large Dressy/Sutton that I just bought. However there is still quite an amount of space left, which makes me think I should exchange this for the Medium Dressy/Sutton instead? 

I like the Medium Dressy better than the Large Dressy, but at the same time I don't want to commit the mistake of buying a bag that is really too small for my professional needs and then regret it later.

Wish I could buy both but I have to choose.


Can I get some advice from you wonderful ladies out there? 

Do you prefer the Large or the Medium?

Would the medium hold a Macbook Air 11" plus A4-sized papers?


Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## melissatrv

Does anyone have the Sutton in Claret?  If so, do you know how it compares to last year's Cinnabar?


----------



## southernbelle82

Leire said:


> Hi guys! I just joined this forum and this particular club since I got my Large black Dressy/Sutton yesterday!!
> 
> I am so happy with this beautiful bag. It´s a gem!
> 
> However I need some advice from you guys concerning size.
> 
> I am a teacher so I need to be able to carry my Macbook Air 11" in the bag, plus my students papers that are normally size A4, without folding them.
> 
> Both my MBA 11" and a size A4-notebook fit comfortably into the Large Dressy/Sutton that I just bought. However there is still quite an amount of space left, which makes me think I should exchange this for the Medium Dressy/Sutton instead?
> 
> I like the Medium Dressy better than the Large Dressy, but at the same time I don't want to commit the mistake of buying a bag that is really too small for my professional needs and then regret it later.
> 
> Wish I could buy both but I have to choose.
> 
> 
> Can I get some advice from you wonderful ladies out there?
> 
> Do you prefer the Large or the Medium?
> 
> Would the medium hold a Macbook Air 11" plus A4-sized papers?
> 
> 
> Any input is greatly appreciated.




I would probably stick with the large. In my opinion, the medium is more of a small and all your stuff would probably be really cramped. I went with the large and so far it has proven to be the best choice. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Leire said:


> Hi guys! I just joined this forum and this particular club since I got my Large black Dressy/Sutton yesterday!!
> 
> I am so happy with this beautiful bag. It´s a gem!
> 
> However I need some advice from you guys concerning size.
> 
> I am a teacher so I need to be able to carry my Macbook Air 11" in the bag, plus my students papers that are normally size A4, without folding them.
> 
> Both my MBA 11" and a size A4-notebook fit comfortably into the Large Dressy/Sutton that I just bought. However there is still quite an amount of space left, which makes me think I should exchange this for the Medium Dressy/Sutton instead?
> 
> I like the Medium Dressy better than the Large Dressy, but at the same time I don't want to commit the mistake of buying a bag that is really too small for my professional needs and then regret it later.
> 
> Wish I could buy both but I have to choose.
> 
> 
> Can I get some advice from you wonderful ladies out there?
> 
> Do you prefer the Large or the Medium?
> 
> Would the medium hold a Macbook Air 11" plus A4-sized papers?
> 
> 
> Any input is greatly appreciated.



I am a teacher as well and I would stick the large, especially if you want to use it as a work bag. I use mine as my personal purse but I swapped the medium for a large. I know there is not a huge difference, but I think it's better to have too much room than not enough.  Also, I had issues with my things poking through the leather and looking lumpy on the medium; it happens occasionally with my large but not often. Hope that helps!


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> I am a teacher as well and I would stick the large, especially if you want to use it as a work bag. I use mine as my personal purse but I swapped the medium for a large. I know there is not a huge difference, but I think it's better to have too much room than not enough.  Also, I had issues with my things poking through the leather and looking lumpy on the medium; it happens occasionally with my large but not often. Hope that helps!




What do you typically carry?


----------



## ilysukixD

Leire said:


> Hi guys! I just joined this forum and this particular club since I got my Large black Dressy/Sutton yesterday!!
> 
> I am so happy with this beautiful bag. It´s a gem!
> 
> However I need some advice from you guys concerning size.
> 
> I am a teacher so I need to be able to carry my Macbook Air 11" in the bag, plus my students papers that are normally size A4, without folding them.
> 
> Both my MBA 11" and a size A4-notebook fit comfortably into the Large Dressy/Sutton that I just bought. However there is still quite an amount of space left, which makes me think I should exchange this for the Medium Dressy/Sutton instead?
> 
> I like the Medium Dressy better than the Large Dressy, but at the same time I don't want to commit the mistake of buying a bag that is really too small for my professional needs and then regret it later.
> 
> Wish I could buy both but I have to choose.
> 
> 
> Can I get some advice from you wonderful ladies out there?
> 
> Do you prefer the Large or the Medium?
> 
> Would the medium hold a Macbook Air 11" plus A4-sized papers?
> 
> 
> Any input is greatly appreciated.



 I think the medium Sutton is too small to put any papers or macbook. Why not get the Jet Set Travel Medium Multifunction Tote? You can put your macbook through the middle zipper compartment and put the papers on either side of the bag. I won't recommend getting the sutton because if you put too much weight, you can damage the bag by wear it cross body and the bag is too heavy to carry it by the hand or arm if you were to put your macbook and papers. I'm a TA and I have tons of paper to grade and I hardly can fit it in my bag and I can't imagine putting a macbook too.


----------



## Leire

Thank you so much guys. I guess I should stick with the Large then. I don´t want to walk around with stuff bulging out of the Medium Dressy, that kind of kills the elegance of the bag... 

I also want to get this Michael Kors-case to go with my bag, and I guess it would be too big to squeeze into the Medium. 

I still think the Medium is so pretty in itself though.

Could it be justified in any way to buy both the Medium and the Large or are they just way too similar? 
I am thinking one for work, and one as a private purse?

Link to MBA Michael Kors-case that would fit into the Dressy:

http://www.findnsave.com/offer/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-11-Pocket-Sleeve-for-MacBook-Air/35725610/


----------



## Leire

ilysukixD said:


> I think the medium Sutton is too small to put any papers or macbook. Why not get the Jet Set Travel Medium Multifunction Tote? You can put your macbook through the middle zipper compartment and put the papers on either side of the bag. I won't recommend getting the sutton because if you put too much weight, you can damage the bag by wear it cross body and the bag is too heavy to carry it by the hand or arm if you were to put your macbook and papers. I'm a TA and I have tons of paper to grade and I hardly can fit it in my bag and I can't imagine putting a macbook too.



Oh this is useful advice too. I will have to check out the Jet Set Travel Medium Multifunction Tote. Maybe the Sutton isn´t the best work bag! The weight of the bag is certainly an issue when you are a teacher - I am done with bags that give me back-aches because they are either heavy or uncomfortable to carry around.


----------



## Bootlover07

Leire said:


> Oh this is useful advice too. I will have to check out the Jet Set Travel Medium Multifunction Tote. Maybe the Sutton isn´t the best work bag! The weight of the bag is certainly an issue when you are a teacher - I am done with bags that give me back-aches because they are either heavy or uncomfortable to carry around.



Yes, I love it but it might not be the best work bag. If that's the case get the medium for your personal one  I would definitely have one though, it's a beautiful bag!


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> What do you typically carry?



You mean in my personal purse? I'm not a carry everything but the kitchen sink kind of girl so just the basics: large zip wallet, planner, small makeups bag, phone, meds (I'm a migraine sufferer), and keys. Miscellaneous odds and ends like extra pens and stuff are floating around too. The medium actually fit all my stuff but it was like that's it. If I needed to fit anything else I was screwed lol! The medium I think fits my frame a bit better, but I love the extra room of the large.


----------



## ilysukixD

Leire said:


> Oh this is useful advice too. I will have to check out the Jet Set Travel Medium Multifunction Tote. Maybe the Sutton isn´t the best work bag! The weight of the bag is certainly an issue when you are a teacher - I am done with bags that give me back-aches because they are either heavy or uncomfortable to carry around.



No problem, you can use the sutton as your weekend bag and get Jet Set Travel Medium Multifunction Tote as a work bag! By the way you can get good deal from macys, nordstrom, bloomingdales, and other dept stores.


----------



## Leire

Just checked out the Jet Set Travel Medium Multifunction Tote... that is definitely a better choice for work. I think I need to give up the idea of the Sutton being my work-bag, and instead decide on the size Sutton that works best for my personal needs.

Looks like I will be getting two bags anyway...

Thank you for helping me sort this out!


----------



## ilysukixD

I'm debating if I should exchange my deep pink sutton for something else, I bought it from zappos and I have my eyes on the new Hamilton large traveler in saffiano leather. What are your thoughts? The sutton is too flimsy, I might keep the black sutton or give it to my mom since I got it for $130 only.


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> I'm debating if I should exchange my deep pink sutton for something else, I bought it from zappos and I have my eyes on the new Hamilton large traveler in saffiano leather. What are your thoughts? The sutton is too flimsy, I might keep the black sutton or give it to my mom since I got it for $130 only.



If you have second thoughts on it YES!!!!! exchange it I have two Suttons I have not used yet I hope they are durable I got a scarlet one and a sapphire one and since Nordstrom is bring back Frushia I was debating between a sutton or selma....... I have so many selmas but I have two Suttons


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> I'm debating if I should exchange my deep pink sutton for something else, I bought it from zappos and I have my eyes on the new Hamilton large traveler in saffiano leather. What are your thoughts? The sutton is too flimsy, I might keep the black sutton or give it to my mom since I got it for $130 only.


The Hamilton Traveler comes in saffiano leather???


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you! I finally switched into it and adore it! I'm debating whether to switch my grey selma for a grey dressy. I've only carried the selma around the house and it seems def heavier. I love the look and stiffer leather though, so we will see!


Yes, the Selma will end up being heavier than the Sutton when full.  I've gotten used to it, though, and love the sturdy feel of the Selma over the Sutton for work use.


----------



## Leire

ilysukixD said:


> I'm debating if I should exchange my deep pink sutton for something else, I bought it from zappos and I have my eyes on the new Hamilton large traveler in saffiano leather. What are your thoughts? The sutton is too flimsy, I might keep the black sutton or give it to my mom since I got it for $130 only.



Definitely exchange it if you are having second thoughts. Life is too short to keep a bag that you are not completely happy with.

As for myself I discovered the mini Selma the other day... what a cutie. Which made me look at medium Selmas and large Selmas too online. I now want a regular Selma and a mini Selma too. I realize that once you upgrade to designer bags you really can´t go back. 

For all of you that already own both a Selma and a Sutton;

What are the pros and cons of the Selma?

and

What are the pros and cons of the Sutton?


----------



## ilysukixD

ubo22 said:


> Yes, the Selma will end up being heavier than the Sutton when full.  I've gotten used to it, though, and love the sturdy feel of the Selma over the Sutton for work use.



 +1
Selma is my most favorite MK bag, especially the medium selma, sturdy enough to put 2-3 notebooks! I'm going to wait till they come out with the medium red selma, I passed on this bag when i got the chance and now i regretted 

Yup, i told zappos that i'm going to make a return and perhaps get another MK bag. I know this is off topic, but i want to know if the Miranda is worth buying?


----------



## ilysukixD

Leire said:


> Definitely exchange it if you are having second thoughts. Life is too short to keep a bag that you are not completely happy with.
> 
> As for myself I discovered the mini Selma the other day... what a cutie. Which made me look at medium Selmas and large Selmas too online. I now want a regular Selma and a mini Selma too. I realize that once you upgrade to designer bags you really can´t go back.
> 
> For all of you that already own both a Selma and a Sutton;
> 
> What are the pros and cons of the Selma?
> 
> and
> 
> What are the pros and cons of the Sutton?



+1
Agree, I will exchange it!


----------



## ubo22

Leire said:


> Definitely exchange it if you are having second thoughts. Life is too short to keep a bag that you are not completely happy with.
> 
> As for myself I discovered the mini Selma the other day... what a cutie. Which made me look at medium Selmas and large Selmas too online. I now want a regular Selma and a mini Selma too. I realize that once you upgrade to designer bags you really can´t go back.
> 
> For all of you that already own both a Selma and a Sutton;
> 
> What are the pros and cons of the Selma?
> 
> and
> 
> What are the pros and cons of the Sutton?


Selma
 Pros - well made, sturdy, durable, holds a lot, unique shape with wings, zipper top for security
 Cons - shoulder strap a bit too narrow to carry this way comfortably for long periods of time, heavy when full

Sutton
 Pros - nice shape with side snaps, snaps can be unsnapped for more room inside bag, side zip compartments for valuables, very lightweight when empty
 Cons - shoulder strap tugs at inside lining of bag when bag filled with heavy things, contents cause lumps and bumps under thinner saffiano leather when overstuffed


----------



## Leire

ubo22 said:


> Selma
> Pros - well made, sturdy, durable, holds a lot, unique shape with wings, zipper top for security
> Cons - shoulder strap a bit too narrow to carry this way comfortably for long periods of time, heavy when full
> 
> Sutton
> Pros - nice shape with side snaps, snaps can be unsnapped for more room inside bag, side zip compartments for valuables, very lightweight when empty
> Cons - shoulder strap tugs at inside lining of bag when bag filled with heavy things, contents cause lumps and bumps under thinner saffiano leather when overstuffed



Great list ubo22, thank you!!!!


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> +1
> Selma is my most favorite MK bag, especially the medium selma, sturdy enough to put 2-3 notebooks! I'm going to wait till they come out with the medium red selma, I passed on this bag when i got the chance and now i regretted
> 
> Yup, i told zappos that i'm going to make a return and perhaps get another MK bag. I know this is off topic, but i want to know if the Miranda is worth buying?


There is an entire thread dedicated to the Miranda tote.

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-k...ub-827368.html

 The Miranda is a great tote.  The large is humongous with a 7 inch depth.  So it really is a travel tote more than anything.  I chose the large size because I'm tall and wanted a tote that I could carry on my shoulder.  The straps on the large are just long enough to use for shoulder carry (without a coat).  I think it comes in x-small, regular, and large now. 

 I'm not sure it's a bag that you'd want to use everyday for work because it's made of soft calfskin leather.  However, it is lined with a beautiful suede on its interior, so it's a very luxurious bag.  I plan to get a lot of great use out of it, but mostly in the spring/summer months when I truly have "the kitchen sink" to carry around and when on summer vacation, weekend getaways, and as a travel carry-on bag.


----------



## ubo22

Leire said:


> Great list ubo22, thank you!!!!


 You're welcome.


----------



## Selyn

I saw a new sutton and its diffirent black in the bottom and like a light tan on top, has anyone seen this? Im trying to upload a pic  but it keep saying invalid file.


----------



## jojon21

Selyn said:


> I saw a new sutton and its diffirent black in the bottom and like a light tan on top, has anyone seen this? Im trying to upload a pic  but it keep saying invalid file.



I haven't seen this in person but I saw it on a retail website, can't remember which one.  I also saw it with the white top and black bottom. I'd like to see more color combos like this as well!


----------



## Selyn

jojon21 said:


> I haven't seen this in person but I saw it on a retail website, can't remember which one.  I also saw it with the white top and black bottom. I'd like to see more color combos like this as well!



I saw it as i was walking out of the mk store and it caught my attention. Took a pic but couldnt upload it.


----------



## ubo22

Selyn said:


> I saw a new sutton and its diffirent black in the bottom and like a light tan on top, has anyone seen this? Im trying to upload a pic  but it keep saying invalid file.





jojon21 said:


> I haven't seen this in person but I saw it on a retail website, can't remember which one.  I also saw it with the white top and black bottom. I'd like to see more color combos like this as well!





Selyn said:


> I saw it as i was walking out of the mk store and it caught my attention. Took a pic but couldnt upload it.



It's on Macy's website.  It also shows up on MK's website, but is not available when you click on it.  Very stylish with the black base and suntan top.  I think this colorblock design will be very popular.


----------



## Leire

Could anyone describe the color-differences between the mandarin Sutton and the scarlet Sutton to me?

I am looking for a classic happy vibrant red with an edge, not one a muted red or one that leans more towards winered.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Leire said:


> Could anyone describe the color-differences between the mandarin Sutton and the scarlet Sutton to me?
> 
> I am looking for a classic happy vibrant red with an edge, not one a muted red or one that leans more towards winered.


Personally I feel the scarlet sutton is the best MK bag in scarlet. It is so vibrant and eye catching, where as with other bags scarlet is a bit dull. I have the mandarin in the selma and it looks orange to me with a very slight red, it only looks more red when its next to a true orange.


----------



## Leire

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Personally I feel the scarlet sutton is the best MK bag in scarlet. It is so vibrant and eye catching, where as with other bags scarlet is a bit dull. I have the mandarin in the selma and it looks orange to me with a very slight red, it only looks more red when its next to a true orange.



Thank you so much. Sounds like I will go for the scarlet then. Do you know if scarlet is a limited edition color?


----------



## luvallpurses

I'm thinking of getting a pearl grey sutton as an every day work bag.  Has anyone had problems with color transfer?   This is the only thing I'm worried about.  TIA!


----------



## Bootlover07

luvallpurses said:


> I'm thinking of getting a pearl grey sutton as an every day work bag.  Has anyone had problems with color transfer?   This is the only thing I'm worried about.  TIA!



I don't have the grey, but I have the sapphire and I also have a sapphire jet set tote in the same leather. I've spilled coffee on both and it wiped right off. I actually carried my jet set tote everywhere this summer, including vacation to the beach and New Orleans. The leather is super durable and cleans up really easy. I use baby wipes when I notice anything. I think the grey will be fine.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Leire said:


> Thank you so much. Sounds like I will go for the scarlet then. Do you know if scarlet is a limited edition color?


I think they will be replacing it with another red, or the claret. Its basically on sale everywhere, and the sales rep at Lord & taylor said they will most likely change the red.


----------



## Teacher girl

luvallpurses said:


> I'm thinking of getting a pearl grey sutton as an every day work bag.  Has anyone had problems with color transfer?   This is the only thing I'm worried about.  TIA!




I have the pearl gray Selma and I use in constantly and I have never had problems with color transfer and if it gets dirty I use a baby wipe to clean it after 5 months still looks new!


----------



## luvallpurses

Bootlover07 said:


> I don't have the grey, but I have the sapphire and I also have a sapphire jet set tote in the same leather. I've spilled coffee on both and it wiped right off. I actually carried my jet set tote everywhere this summer, including vacation to the beach and New Orleans. The leather is super durable and cleans up really easy. I use baby wipes when I notice anything. I think the grey will be fine.



Thanks for your response.  This helps a lot


----------



## luvallpurses

Teacher girl said:


> I have the pearl gray Selma and I use in constantly and I have never had problems with color transfer and if it gets dirty I use a baby wipe to clean it after 5 months still looks new!



Thank you!  Now I can't wait to pick up a new bag!


----------



## bluefrogmama

Deleted my message as this should go in the Selma section, not Sutton. Sorry!


----------



## nichols5991

Small Sutton's at Bloomies...look super cute and such pretty colors!

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...n-small?ID=1123350&CategoryID=23561#fn=spp=42


----------



## ilysukixD

SA said that the 20% presale is now till Sunday 10/19, I thought it was 25% off??


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2782013
> View attachment 2782014
> 
> SA said that the 20% presale is now till Sunday 10/19, I thought it was 25% off??



No friends and family is 25 this one is only 20 sadly


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2782013
> View attachment 2782014
> 
> SA said that the 20% presale is now till Sunday 10/19, I thought it was 25% off??



She is pretty!!! are you preselling it?


----------



## ilysukixD

smileydimples said:


> She is pretty!!! are you preselling it?




I don't know.... it's a little pricey but I love the small sutton than my medium sutton >.< I have gift card from MK, Macys and lord and Taylor and all of them are doing sales. Should I wait till the next F&F sales in late November. These sales are making goes crazyyyy


----------



## ilysukixD

Red medium sutton at L&T!!!


----------



## ilysukixD

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2782013
> View attachment 2782014
> 
> SA said that the 20% presale is now till Sunday 10/19, I thought it was 25% off??




By the way the small sutton is more sturdy than the regular sutton..... I don't know why...... maybe I'm just making it up lol.


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> By the way the small sutton is more sturdy than the regular sutton..... I don't know why...... maybe I'm just making it up lol.


It's probably because it is so small and compact.


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> By the way the small sutton is more sturdy than the regular sutton..... I don't know why...... maybe I'm just making it up lol.



They are so cute I like the pink one but wondering how different it will be to my raspberry Hamilton &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## melissatrv

smileydimples said:


> They are so cute I like the pink one but wondering how different it will be to my raspberry Hamilton &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;




I think we need to start some color threads like they have in Coach "Show us your pink MK bags"  or Color Clubhouses then we can see how the colors differ.  I think it is time


----------



## ubo22

melissatrv said:


> I think we need to start some color threads like they have in Coach "Show us your pink MK bags"  or Color Clubhouses then we can see how the colors differ.  I think it is time


There is already a MK pink bags thread started by tonyaann here...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/pink-bags-874089.html


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> There is already a MK pink bags thread started by tonyaann here...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/pink-bags-874089.html


No side by comparison of raspberry and fushia &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128532;&#128532;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> No side by comparison of raspberry and fushia &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128532;&#128532;&#128513;&#128513;


See post #1026 in this thread.


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> See post #1026 in this thread.



Thank you &#128536;&#128536;&#128536; that helped they are similar depending on what style


----------



## playwright

Has anyone been able to find the small black sutton with silver hardware?


----------



## sunblock




----------



## esade

Anyone know of any sales coming up? I have a large selma in black and a medium selma in luggage, not I want a large sutton in claret (because why not right? lol) these darn bags are soon addicting!! I'm obsessed with the sutton now!!  Also, any thoughts on the color claret?? Haven't seen it IRL but online its really pretty!


----------



## Minkette

esade said:


> Anyone know of any sales coming up? I have a large selma in black and a medium selma in luggage, not I want a large sutton in claret (because why not right? lol) these darn bags are soon addicting!! I'm obsessed with the sutton now!!  Also, any thoughts on the color claret?? Haven't seen it IRL but online its really pretty!


Lord and Taylor have a sale currently. Not sure if they have the claret in stock.


----------



## Teacher girl

sunblock said:


>




Pretty is that the medium or large?


----------



## Bootlover07

esade said:


> Anyone know of any sales coming up? I have a large selma in black and a medium selma in luggage, not I want a large sutton in claret (because why not right? lol) these darn bags are soon addicting!! I'm obsessed with the sutton now!!  Also, any thoughts on the color claret?? Haven't seen it IRL but online its really pretty!



The claret is gorgeous, I saw some bags in that color at Nordstrom last week! It's a deep oxblood color, perfect for fall. It wouldn't really go with my wardrobe, but otherwise I would definitely consider it!


----------



## esade

Minkette said:


> Lord and Taylor have a sale currently. Not sure if they have the claret in stock.


hey I saw that! They HAD a large luggage sutton that I wanted but when I asked Nordstrom to price match (bc I wanted to use my nordies cc) they said they couldn't bc the Sutton was listed as a "jet set" bag through L&T.. so dumb, I even told the SA that if she looked at the pictures, its the SAME bag!!! Anyways, unfortunately there's no more Sutton's avail on L&T's website =/  Thanks though


----------



## melissatrv

Lord and Taylor did not have the Claret color. That would have been perfect for me with no sales tax also.   I have been looking everywhere for a medium Sutton in Claret and Macys has it, I believe Nordstrom also and Zappos.  Macys is supposedly doing some designer sale at 20% off but you have to buy in store.  MK online sold out and all but Macys are places that do not have coupons or frequent sales


----------



## esade

melissatrv said:


> Lord and Taylor did not have the Claret color. That would have been perfect for me with no sales tax also.   I have been looking everywhere for a medium Sutton in Claret and Macys has it, I believe Nordstrom also and Zappos.  Macys is supposedly doing some designer sale at 20% off but you have to buy in store.  MK online sold out and all but Macys are places that do not have coupons or frequent sales


I know, Nordstrom has a medium and large Sutton in claret.. but I don't want to pay full price!! Probably going to have to wait till a black Friday sale and hope they don't sell out of that color


----------



## Bootlover07

Just an FYI to anyone looking..Nordstrom has the medium black and large in black and luggage for 25% off!


----------



## ley2

Bootlover07 said:


> Just an FYI to anyone looking..Nordstrom has the medium black and large in black and luggage for 25% off!



I saw that too! So contemplating to get medium black.. haha but I own dark dune already!


----------



## Bootlover07

ley2 said:


> I saw that too! So contemplating to get medium black.. haha but I own dark dune already!



Aw black is totally different...go for it


----------



## melissatrv

I finally got her! During the Macys Designer sale I picked up the Medium Sutton in Claret.  Not only did I get 20% off but the SA said "let me see if the other 20% coupon will come off" and it did so I ended up paying $209.92!!!  I know many have asked about this color.  so I took an outdoor shot.


I so love this bag!


----------



## BowSatchelLover

melissatrv said:


> I finally got her! During the Macys Designer sale I picked up the Medium Sutton in Claret.  Not only did I get 20% off but the SA said "let me see if the other 20% coupon will come off" and it did so I ended up paying $209.92!!!  I know many have asked about this color.  so I took an outdoor shot.
> 
> 
> I so love this bag!




That is gorgeous



Wish list

Large Saffiano Hamilton in Dark Khaki
Dressy in Navy


----------



## ubo22

melissatrv said:


> I finally got her! During the Macys Designer sale I picked up the Medium Sutton in Claret.  Not only did I get 20% off but the SA said "let me see if the other 20% coupon will come off" and it did so I ended up paying $209.92!!!  I know many have asked about this color.  so I took an outdoor shot.
> 
> 
> I so love this bag!


Beautiful color!  And great deal doubling up on the coupons!  Score!


----------



## smileydimples

This is my first Sutton love the color it just pops !!someone returned their gift and it became my treasure.  Love the new one in electric blue too but I hear they are way to close in color. Just started posting my bags I love seeing everyone's bags


----------



## AmMo

smileydimples said:


> This is my first Sutton love the color it just pops !!someone returned their gift and it became my treasure.  Love the new one in electric blue too but I hear they are way to close in color. Just started posting my bags I love seeing everyone's bags




Gorgeous! Congrats on the great finds! I am new to Michael Kors but becoming very quickly obsessed! Thanks for sharing I love seeing everyone's bags as well


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> This is my first Sutton love the color it just pops !!someone returned their gift and it became my treasure.  Love the new one in electric blue too but I hear they are way to close in color. Just started posting my bags I love seeing everyone's bags


Love your sapphire Sutton!  It's such a great color.  And a nice complement to your summer blue wallet.  I also hear electric blue is very close to sapphire.  My sapphire Selma has ghw.  Is that ghw on your sapphire Sutton?  I think electric blue has shw.


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> Love your sapphire Sutton!  It's such a great color.  And a nice complement to your summer blue wallet.  I also hear electric blue is very close to sapphire.  My sapphire Selma has ghw.  Is that ghw on your sapphire Sutton?  I think electric blue has shw.



 Thank you !!Yes it is gold  and the electric blue is silver ...hehehehe I had to look


----------



## smileydimples

So is Sapphire or Electric blue prettier?  I like the silver hardware over the gold hardware  I dont know If I could justify having both


----------



## ley2

smileydimples said:


> So is Sapphire or Electric blue prettier?  I like the silver hardware over the gold hardware  I dont know If I could justify having both



I saw electric blue in shw, I think I prefer saphire color better. But its no where to be found now..


----------



## BeachBagGal

Last night I ordered the Sutton with the center stripe - Pearl Grey/White/Black - from Macy's for a great price! Bought it sight unseen so I'm hoping I'll love it!


----------



## playwright

Does anyone have both a small and a medium sutton?
I'm deciding which one to get and would love to see a modeling shot or a comparison of the two sizes.


----------



## ilysukixD

playwright said:


> Does anyone have both a small and a medium sutton?
> I'm deciding which one to get and would love to see a modeling shot or a comparison of the two sizes.



http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-stylish-dressy-sutton-tote-club-853626-109.html

This is the small sutton, i have the medium sutton but i don't have a modeling shot yet...


----------



## zakksmommy1984

smileydimples said:


> This is my first Sutton love the color it just pops !!someone returned their gift and it became my treasure.  Love the new one in electric blue too but I hear they are way to close in color. Just started posting my bags I love seeing everyone's bags




They at exactly the same to me except one has silver hw and one has gw


----------



## smileydimples

zakksmommy1984 said:


> They at exactly the same to me except one has silver hw and one has gw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2795328



Congrats how beautiful &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bootlover07

zakksmommy1984 said:


> They at exactly the same to me except one has silver hw and one has gw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2795328



Oh wow! I have the large sapphire sutton and that same sapphire jet set and your photo looks just like when I put mine together! Enjoy, they are both great bags!


----------



## melissatrv

I got a Michael Kors catalog in the mail today and they showed a Medium Sutton in Grape with silver hardware!!!!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

I ordered the raspberry one Friday hopefully it is the same color as the raspberry hamilton and not close to fuchsia like the travel top zip tote was.


----------



## LVOEbear

melissatrv said:


> I got a Michael Kors catalog in the mail today and they showed a Medium Sutton in Grape with silver hardware!!!!




Grape looks like it could be the same color as purple from last year? I would sure hope so because that was a beautiful deep purple!


----------



## smileydimples

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I ordered the raspberry one Friday hopefully it is the same color as the raspberry hamilton and not close to fuchsia like the travel top zip tote was.



Can't wait to see it


----------



## ilysukixD

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I ordered the raspberry one Friday hopefully it is the same color as the raspberry hamilton and not close to fuchsia like the travel top zip tote was.



I think they are the same color as the hamilton, I was in a MK store yesterday and the bag is very vivid pink like my hamilton.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

ilysukixD said:


> I think they are the same color as the hamilton, I was in a MK store yesterday and the bag is very vivid pink like my hamilton.




Yay thanks that makes me happy&#128522;


----------



## theheidis

When / where can we get the grape?


----------



## paula3boys

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I ordered the raspberry one Friday hopefully it is the same color as the raspberry hamilton and not close to fuchsia like the travel top zip tote was.




I saw it and it's really raspberry. I had that issue with jet set too


----------



## ilysukixD

paula3boys said:


> I saw it and it's really raspberry. I had that issue with jet set too



O.O REALLY oh no, I just ordered the raspberry tote from 6pm.com, does it match the wallet instead? My raspberry wallet didn't match my raspberry Hamilton.....


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> O.O REALLY oh no, I just ordered the raspberry tote from 6pm.com, does it match the wallet instead? My raspberry wallet didn't match my raspberry Hamilton.....


From what I hear, the raspberry Sutton and Hamilton are the same color.  The raspberry tote is closer to fuschia in color.  If your raspberry wallet didn't match your raspberry Hamilton, then it's probably close to fuschia in color, which should match your new raspberry tote very well.


----------



## LVOEbear

Picture of grape for you ladies


----------



## LVOEbear

My shirt is light purple if that gives you a better idea of the color


----------



## smileydimples

LVOEbear said:


> View attachment 2798525
> 
> 
> Picture of grape for you ladies



Oh my gosh drool that's so different than violet oh no I want I will have to compare mine with this I have the selma in violet


----------



## Minkette

I loveeeeeeeeeeee it! I want the selma in grape!


----------



## SelmaLove

smileydimples said:


> Oh my gosh drool that's so different than violet oh no I want I will have to compare mine with this I have the selma in violet




If you get a chance to do a side by side, I'd love pictures!


----------



## debssx3

Bought this from Nordstrom Rack yesterday for $70 due to a missing strap. Couldn't it pass it up for that price!! It's too pretty!! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## ubo22

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 2799073
> View attachment 2799074
> 
> 
> Bought this from Nordstrom Rack yesterday for $70 due to a missing strap. Couldn't it pass it up for that price!! It's too pretty!! &#9786;&#65039;


Great deal!  You would probably never use the strap anyway.  I don't use mine at all.


----------



## fieldsinspring

WOW!!!
What an amazing deal!!




debssx3 said:


> View attachment 2799073
> View attachment 2799074
> 
> 
> Bought this from Nordstrom Rack yesterday for $70 due to a missing strap. Couldn't it pass it up for that price!! It's too pretty!! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## ley2

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 2799073
> View attachment 2799074
> 
> 
> Bought this from Nordstrom Rack yesterday for $70 due to a missing strap. Couldn't it pass it up for that price!! It's too pretty!! &#9786;&#65039;



Woww what an awesome deal! U can use any black strap if need to sling anyway..


----------



## jazzyj1021

Does anyone have this bag? Complaints? Raves?


----------



## BeachBagGal

jazzyj1021 said:


> Does anyone have this bag? Complaints? Raves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2799640


I ordered this bag recently and returned it. Not because I didn't love the bag itself, but because the bag style just didn't work for me. I LOVE the color combo and it looks really nice irl! Macys.com is running a good sale on this bag right now.


----------



## ubo22

jazzyj1021 said:


> Does anyone have this bag? Complaints? Raves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2799640


This is a gorgeous bag!  I just couldn't justify it because I don't have enough of these colors in my wardrobe and already have another center stripe Sutton that I love.


----------



## JessLuu

Grape and Violet comparison. Grape Sutton on left and Violet selma on right


----------



## jazzyj1021

BeachBagGal said:


> I ordered this bag recently and returned it. Not because I didn't love the bag itself, but because the bag style just didn't work for me. I LOVE the color combo and it looks really nice irl! Macys.com is running a good sale on this bag right now.






> This is a gorgeous bag!  I just couldn't justify it because I don't have enough of these colors in my wardrobe and already have another center stripe Sutton that I love.


Thanks ladies! I wear a good amount of dark colors so if I do decide to take the plunge..hopefully I can make it work! 
It really is beautiful in person. Plus, I'm a big Spurs fan sooo there's that too.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Large claret Sutton is on sale on michaelkors.com right now for $193.20! There are several other styles on sale also, including the violet large hamilton for $187.95


----------



## melissatrv

fieldsinspring said:


> Large claret Sutton is on sale on michaelkors.com right now for $193.20! There are several other styles on sale also, including the violet large hamilton for $187.95




I have the medium Claret and have been living in mine


----------



## fieldsinspring

Awesome! Do you have any pics? 




melissatrv said:


> I have the medium Claret and have been living in mine


----------



## zakksmommy1984

jazzyj1021 said:


> Does anyone have this bag? Complaints? Raves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2799640




Is this the medium? I saw it in Macy's and think it looks even prettier in person.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Just joined this wonderful place, as have been reading forums for a while, which has led me to my first MK purchase, which arrived yesterday.  I have been a staunch Mulberry girl for many years amassing a number of bags.  But, I saw the Selma and instantly fell in love and have been surfing the net ever since trying to find "the one for me."

She arrived yesterday packaged to the hilt, but it was worth the unpacking for what emerged.  I have the large in scarlet with shw.  I thought it had ghw, but actually on seeing it in real life, I prefer the silver and it is a beautiful shade of red (if I could work out how to post photos on here I will, but she is my avatar.

All my Mulberrys are tan and chocolate so as you can tell this is a big change for me!  I love the colour, the style, the practicality.  I don't have to stand outside with the spray to rain protect her, like i've done with all my other bags due to the type of leather.

I've really enjoyed reading and looking at all your pictures and stories of your collections.  Is the red not that easy to get hold of?  That is what I seem to have picked up.  I know she isn't from a current collection, but it was a good, good price, she is brand new and I was going to buy the current tan, but as I say all my other Mulberry bags are that shade, so daring to be different!


----------



## trefusisgirl

oops sorry wrong forum aren't I, this is for sutton's so sorry!  Will move over there, but I do love the sutton's as well (maybe my next MK purchase.)


----------



## jazzyj1021

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Is this the medium? I saw it in Macy's and think it looks even prettier in person.




Yes it's the medium! It really is such a pretty bag!


----------



## smileydimples

So bum just pulled out my scarlet large Sutton I bought her in August and she came brand-new from the backstock and she has a big black stain on the back of it. I took my Michael Coors cleaner to see if it would come off and no sadly... Now I have to take her back today and of course they don't have any


----------



## zakksmommy1984

My new mediums raspberry and grape loving these colors&#128155;


----------



## Luv2Shop1

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new mediums raspberry and grape loving these colors&#128155;



What beautiful colors! 

I love bright colors in winter!

Congrats!! 

I am going to see the Grape color next weekend--I am really worried I am going to need something in this color!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Luv2Shop1 said:


> What beautiful colors!
> 
> 
> 
> I love bright colors in winter!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to see the Grape color next weekend--I am really worried I am going to need something in this color!




Your definitely going to want this color it's even prettier irl. I went to the store because my raspberry I ordered online had the gold scratched off on the strap had to exchange and when I saw the grape I had to have it too.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Your definitely going to want this color it's even prettier irl. I went to the store because my raspberry I ordered online had the gold scratched off on the strap had to exchange and when I saw the grape I had to have it too.



I can't wait to see it in person! 

I love the silver hardware with these color combo--I have so many MK bags with gold hw, this will be refreshing!


----------



## smileydimples

Ok I was in the michael Kors store and I bought the raspberry Hamilton awhile back I see they have it in a Sutton is it me or does the Sutton look brighter in raspberry? Does anyone have both ?


----------



## melissatrv

fieldsinspring said:


> Awesome! Do you have any pics?




Sure do, posted a couple pages back


http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...sutton-tote-club-853626-110.html#post27565679


----------



## annielay

hi all dear..
my first bag michael kors dreasy
http://s1368.photobucket.com/user/An...?sort=3&page=1
http://s1368.photobucket.com/user/An...e_media&page=1
Thank u


----------



## ubo22

annielay said:


> hi all dear..
> my first bag michael kors dreasy
> http://s1368.photobucket.com/user/An...?sort=3&page=1
> http://s1368.photobucket.com/user/An...e_media&page=1
> Thank u


Welcome to the Stylish Dressy/Sutton Tote Club!  :welcome2:  Nice medium sapphire Sutton!


----------



## keishapie1973

annielay said:


> hi all dear..
> my first bag michael kors dreasy
> http://s1368.photobucket.com/user/An...?sort=3&page=1
> http://s1368.photobucket.com/user/An...e_media&page=1
> Thank u





Gorgeous!!!! Congrats..... &#128515;


----------



## Leire

In case anyone is interested:

The MacBook Air 11" fits perfectly into the medium Sutton


----------



## annielay

Hello all I want to ask about the price tag bags michael kors handbags me.I buy sutton / dressy. The price tag is written jet travel MD dressy genuine leather tote
but my friend Sutton written price tag Sutton only.
I fear it is not the original bag.
pls help me...thank u


----------



## ley2

annielay said:


> Hello all I want to ask about the price tag bags michael kors handbags me.I buy sutton / dressy. The price tag is written jet travel MD dressy genuine leather tote
> but my friend Sutton written price tag Sutton only.
> I fear it is not the original bag.
> pls help me...thank u



Can show us picture? Which sutton did you buy?


----------



## Minkette

annielay said:


> Hello all I want to ask about the price tag bags michael kors handbags me.I buy sutton / dressy. The price tag is written jet travel MD dressy genuine leather tote
> but my friend Sutton written price tag Sutton only.
> I fear it is not the original bag.
> pls help me...thank u


The names sutton and jet set dressy tote are interchangeable and used for the same bag depending on where you purchase...

Strange but true!


----------



## annielay

ley2 said:


> Can show us picture? Which sutton did you buy?


http://s1368.photobucket.com/user/A...ge_zps8ae7030c.jpg.html?evt=email_share_media


----------



## ley2

annielay said:


> http://s1368.photobucket.com/user/A...ge_zps8ae7030c.jpg.html?evt=email_share_media



I think the bag looks fine. Saphire is older color too.. so prolly the tag with old printing..


----------



## rainrowan

JessLuu said:


> Grape and Violet comparison. Grape Sutton on left and Violet selma on right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2799924




Great comparison, thank you!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I found a violet hamilton while in Denver. They happened to have a few actually. The grape color is a "cool" blue-purple and the violet is a "warm" purple. The gold hardware is a nice compliment to the Violet color.


----------



## Bootlover07

Is anyone else bothered by the openness of the dressy? I love mine in sapphire but find myself wanting to carry my selma more because the selma zips. I love that the dressy is more casual, looks better crossbody than selma, and of course the sapphire color. But when I'm out I am a little paranoid about my things being too accessible. I put my wallet and super important things in the zipper pockets but you can just reach right in the middle. Anyway, I still love my bag, but just wondered what other ladies had to say.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Is anyone else bothered by the openness of the dressy? I love mine in sapphire but find myself wanting to carry my selma more because the selma zips. I love that the dressy is more casual, looks better crossbody than selma, and of course the sapphire color. But when I'm out I am a little paranoid about my things being too accessible. I put my wallet and super important things in the zipper pockets but you can just reach right in the middle. Anyway, I still love my bag, but just wondered what other ladies had to say.


 
I completely agree with you!  I use my Selmas over my Sutton because of their zippers.  I only use my Sutton when running errands with only a few things to carry and NEVER leave valuables in the center open section.  I also find the Sutton great to throw into a suitcase for an extra bag during trips because it's so light and flexible.


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Is anyone else bothered by the openness of the dressy? I love mine in sapphire but find myself wanting to carry my selma more because the selma zips. I love that the dressy is more casual, looks better crossbody than selma, and of course the sapphire color. But when I'm out I am a little paranoid about my things being too accessible. I put my wallet and super important things in the zipper pockets but you can just reach right in the middle. Anyway, I still love my bag, but just wondered what other ladies had to say.



Nope, not bothered at all because I use the zippered sections for my valuables. The Sutton is also lightweight and flexible, which I love......


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> I completely agree with you!  I use my Selmas over my Sutton because of their zippers.  I only use my Sutton when running errands with only a few things to carry and NEVER leave valuables in the center open section.  I also find the Sutton great to throw into a suitcase for an extra bag during trips because it's so light and flexible.


 
Yes! I took mine to dinner one night and I couldn't decide where to put it so I wouldn't have to stress about it. I do like the flexibility of the leather but I prefer the selma overall. LOL I remember you saying you preferred the selma before I got mine. I was on the fence but now I'm in the big love! You were so right about needing more than one!


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> Nope, not bothered at all because I use the zippered sections for my valuables. The Sutton is also lightweight and flexible, which I love......


 
I carry so much stuff (much of it valuable) that sometimes I feel like I need to put everything in the side zipper sections, which, of course, I can't.


----------



## rubyredmua

Hi ladies! I hope this is okay to post here!

I bought my beautiful Navy Blue Sutton less than a year ago and I am sad to say that I noticed a rip on it from where the cross body strap hands off of. I'm not exactly sure what I can do, can MK take care of it? I've looked on their website but I'm still not quite sure. Has anyone here had experience with this before?


----------



## ubo22

rubyredmua said:


> Hi ladies! I hope this is okay to post here!
> 
> I bought my beautiful Navy Blue Sutton less than a year ago and I am sad to say that I noticed a rip on it from where the cross body strap hands off of. I'm not exactly sure what I can do, can MK take care of it? I've looked on their website but I'm still not quite sure. Has anyone here had experience with this before?


 
MK has a repair division.  Call MK directly (phone number on main website) and ask for repair.  Good luck!


----------



## sofija13

I bought my first MK bag  It is a large dark dune sutton


----------



## Kdiane

Does anyone else have a problem with the saffiano leather creasing where its folded in on the sutton? Mine has creased on one side, the other side is perfectly fine? Any ideas what I should do? Or is this normal? I just don't think its normal since it has only happened to the one side.


----------



## Leire

I´m a little bit confused, the Sutton seems to be available in "mandarin" and "scarlet", and the Selma in "red"; how many different shades of red are available?

And how do they compare with one another?

Is the red Selma more like the mandarin Sutton?


----------



## jazzyj1021

Leire said:


> I´m a little bit confused, the Sutton seems to be available in "mandarin" and "scarlet", and the Selma in "red"; how many different shades of red are available?
> 
> And how do they compare with one another?
> 
> Is the red Selma more like the mandarin Sutton?




Mandarin is like a bright orange. Red is well.. Red. Scarlet is darker I believe. I'm sure someone has a mandarin color to show you.


----------



## Leire

Thank you jazzyj!

So is the red Selma somewhere between mandarin and scarlet?

Is there a tangerine Selma aswell? (confusion  )

Does anyone know what colors the Sutton will be available in this coming spring?


----------



## Bootlover07

Kdiane said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with the saffiano leather creasing where its folded in on the sutton? Mine has creased on one side, the other side is perfectly fine? Any ideas what I should do? Or is this normal? I just don't think its normal since it has only happened to the one side.



Can you post a picture? I think I might know what you're taking about but wanted to be sure before I responded


----------



## Kdiane

Bootlover07 said:


> Can you post a picture? I think I might know what you're taking about but wanted to be sure before I responded




Here it is... one shows the creasing on one side, the other shows the normal side...


----------



## Bootlover07

Kdiane said:


> Here it is... one shows the creasing on one side, the other shows the normal side...




Hmm, I haven't noticed mine doing that. Can you take it back? If it's from Nordstrom or Macy's they would probably let you exchange; especially Nordstrom. Their customer service is amazing.


----------



## SophieDressy

Hello Girls, 
Sorry if this question has already been hashed out, i have tried to look. I have been looking for the Pearl Grey Large Sutton in the UK for a while, but Harrods the only stockist has sold out. So i went to Nordstrom and even with international shipping + Tax and Duties is only £19 more than the bag would have been anyway. 
I am confused however about the name, i specifically know that the Sutton in Large, with he 14.5" width. 
Nordstrom has the medium and small Sutton bags called Sutton. But is the Large size called Dressy? Is the dressy a sutton? i'm worried because i will not get my tax & duties back if i need to return. 
Thanks for replying.


----------



## SophieDressy

Leire said:


> Thank you so much guys. I guess I should stick with the Large then. I don´t want to walk around with stuff bulging out of the Medium Dressy, that kind of kills the elegance of the bag...
> 
> I also want to get this Michael Kors-case to go with my bag, and I guess it would be too big to squeeze into the Medium.
> 
> I still think the Medium is so pretty in itself though.
> 
> Could it be justified in any way to buy both the Medium and the Large or are they just way too similar?
> I am thinking one for work, and one as a private purse?
> 
> Link to MBA Michael Kors-case that would fit into the Dressy:
> 
> http://www.findnsave.com/offer/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-11-Pocket-Sleeve-for-MacBook-Air/35725610/


i have the MK case for my macbook 13" and it fits in the Large Sutton perfectly !


----------



## Bootlover07

SophieDressy said:


> Hello Girls,
> 
> Sorry if this question has already been hashed out, i have tried to look. I have been looking for the Pearl Grey Large Sutton in the UK for a while, but Harrods the only stockist has sold out. So i went to Nordstrom and even with international shipping + Tax and Duties is only £19 more than the bag would have been anyway.
> 
> I am confused however about the name, i specifically know that the Sutton in Large, with he 14.5" width.
> 
> Nordstrom has the medium and small Sutton bags called Sutton. But is the Large size called Dressy? Is the dressy a sutton? i'm worried because i will not get my tax & duties back if i need to return.
> 
> Thanks for replying.




Yes, the large dressy and the sutton are the same thing. Not sure why Nordstrom's website has it named differently. Very confusing!


----------



## jazzyj1021

I feel like I'm officially ready for a Sutton! I'm always admiring this beautiful bag. After I returned the colorblock..I just started to get "the itch" for one even more! My Hamilton and Selmas need a new friend! 
Let's hope Santa thinks I've been a good girl this year!


----------



## melissatrv

jazzyj1021 said:


> I feel like I'm officially ready for a Sutton! I'm always admiring this beautiful bag. After I returned the colorblock..I just started to get "the itch" for one even more! My Hamilton and Selmas need a new friend!
> Let's hope Santa thinks I've been a good girl this year!


 
What is the bag in your avatar?  Is that the Fuchsia Jeweled Selma?


----------



## ubo22

jazzyj1021 said:


> I feel like I'm officially ready for a Sutton! I'm always admiring this beautiful bag. After I returned the colorblock..I just started to get "the itch" for one even more! My Hamilton and Selmas need a new friend!
> Let's hope Santa thinks I've been a good girl this year!


You returned a colorblock Sutton?  Which one?


----------



## jazzyj1021

melissatrv said:


> What is the bag in your avatar?  Is that the Fuchsia Jeweled Selma?


No, it's the studded red Selma. 





ubo22 said:


> You returned a colorblock Sutton?  Which one?




Yes, it was the luggage/white/black. It looked nice at the store but wasn't for me!


----------



## ubo22

jazzyj1021 said:


> No, it's the studded red Selma.
> 
> *Yes, it was the luggage/white/black. It looked nice at the store but wasn't for me!*


 
Oh, okay.  You should definitely try another Sutton.  Maybe a solid color or the new two-tone ones with the horizontal strips of color.


----------



## jazzyj1021

ubo22 said:


> Oh, okay.  You should definitely try another Sutton.  Maybe a solid color or the new two-tone ones with the horizontal strips of color.




I'm thinking either navy or luggage!


----------



## xaestra

Does anyone here use the crossbody strap often with their large Dressy? Have you guys run into any problem with it. 

I've owned my Mandarin Dressy for less than half a year and the stitching is coming off on the top where the strap hooks on to. It's not like I abuse the bag or throw a lot of things in it. 

I checked the boutique and they said I would have to pay $50-60 to get it restitched and that it wasn't covered by warranty because I didn't buy it in stores... Anyone have any experiences with their repair process? I was just thinking of going to a trusted cobbler and doing it instead - faster and WAY cheaper. Coupled with the fact that the SA at my local boutique are snobby and took forever for me to even wave down an associate, you can probably see WHY I don't like buying from the local boutique...


----------



## ubo22

xaestra said:


> Does anyone here use the crossbody strap often with their large Dressy? Have you guys run into any problem with it.
> 
> I've owned my Mandarin Dressy for less than half a year and the stitching is coming off on the top where the strap hooks on to. It's not like I abuse the bag or throw a lot of things in it.
> 
> I checked the boutique and they said I would have to pay $50-60 to get it restitched and that it wasn't covered by warranty because I didn't buy it in stores... Anyone have any experiences with their repair process? I was just thinking of going to a trusted cobbler and doing it instead - faster and WAY cheaper. Coupled with the fact that the SA at my local boutique are snobby and took forever for me to even wave down an associate, you can probably see WHY I don't like buying from the local boutique...


 
I don't use the shoulder strap on my large Dressy/Sutton because of the pulling issue.


----------



## ubo22

jazzyj1021 said:


> I'm thinking either navy or luggage!


Two great colors to choose from.


----------



## acm1134

xaestra said:


> Does anyone here use the crossbody strap often with their large Dressy? Have you guys run into any problem with it.
> 
> I've owned my Mandarin Dressy for less than half a year and the stitching is coming off on the top where the strap hooks on to. It's not like I abuse the bag or throw a lot of things in it.
> 
> I checked the boutique and they said I would have to pay $50-60 to get it restitched and that it wasn't covered by warranty because I didn't buy it in stores... Anyone have any experiences with their repair process? I was just thinking of going to a trusted cobbler and doing it instead - faster and WAY cheaper. Coupled with the fact that the SA at my local boutique are snobby and took forever for me to even wave down an associate, you can probably see WHY I don't like buying from the local boutique...


I use mine but I always feel weird using it because it pulls so much I am afraid it will break. I try to hold it by the handles as much as I can, but with two young kids the shoulder strap is easier most of the time.


----------



## SophieDressy

Bootlover07 said:


> Y'all are going to think I'm crazy; I now have two sapphire bags! I found a mall near me that had the sapphire selma on clearance and went to look at it. I have the top zip tote in sapphire already.
> 
> I went to look at the sapphire selma and it had some weird discoloration marks on the front. They almost looked like stains, it was the only one, and when I tried to put it on my shoulder the strap came unclasped and fell over. I felt like it wasn't meant to be. But they also had ONE large sapphire dressy on sale!! I previously returned the medium for multiple reasons. I loved the bag but it was too cramped. I'd never seen the large in sapphire and I was shocked at how much roomier it was! So I got it for 25+20 and used a macys card so I got an extra 20% off!!! I still feel nuts for having two bags in the same color but I LOVE this color and I got a 368 dollar bag for less than 200! Sorry for rambling but I'm really excited lol


all of you girls get such good discount :/ they never have anything off of MK in England - i had to pay the equivalent of $512 for my pearl grey large dressy


----------



## sunblock

SophieDressy said:


> all of you girls get such good discount :/ they never have anything off of MK in England - i had to pay the equivalent of $512 for my pearl grey large dressy




Yes we pay in the uk but its worth it secret sales.com have sales now and again thatd where i buy from


----------



## Minkette

Doesn't Neimans ship internationally for free? Not sure if you would have to pay duties and such..


----------



## sunblock

Minkette said:


> Doesn't Neimans ship internationally for free? Not sure if you would have to pay duties and such..



It still doesnt work out any cheaper yes we pay import duties


----------



## Minkette

sunblock said:


> It still doesnt work out any cheaper yes we pay import duties


Oh, darn! Sorry! Was hoping it was a solution... 

What about shopbop?


----------



## Minkette

Large Luggage
large black
Large pearl grey
Medium deep pink
Medium Electric Blue


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> Large Luggage
> large black
> Large pearl grey
> Medium deep pink
> Medium Electric Blue


Lovely assortment of colors!


----------



## bellevie0891

Minkette said:


> Large Luggage
> large black
> Large pearl grey
> Medium deep pink
> Medium Electric Blue



Very pretty selection of Suttons


----------



## keishapie1973

Minkette said:


> Large Luggage
> large black
> Large pearl grey
> Medium deep pink
> Medium Electric Blue



Beautiful!!! I love all the colors that you chose......


----------



## debssx3

Minkette said:


> Large Luggage
> large black
> Large pearl grey
> Medium deep pink
> Medium Electric Blue




Love the deep pink


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Brahmin makes a "sutton" style bag too, it's called the Lincoln. I like it.


----------



## sunblock

Minkette said:


> Oh, darn! Sorry! Was hoping it was a solution...
> 
> What about shopbop?



hmm not looked on there. Secret sales is good enough for me get discounts on there but i will pay full price as i used to love mulberry bags so used to pay a hell of alot more for those so MK seems cheap in comparison


----------



## onetoomany

Thanks to all the posts here, I fell in love with the Sutton even though I've been buying way too many bags lately and really shouldn't be spending any more money! But I never do well with bans!!

Anyway, lucky we finally have a physical Michael Kors store here in Australia so I was able to go in person to check it out. The medium was the size for me but the store only had it in pearl grey or fuchsia. I really wanted a dark dune but I couldn't find it online anywhere. So I decided on getting the pearl gray but the store had it for $419 AUD ($507 USD)! I knew I would be able to get it online so I waited for a sale at one of the online sites that ships here.

Today my new bag arrived! I ended up getting the medium pearl gray specchio Sutton as I couldn't find the normal pearl gray anywhere, and because it was on sale, it was a lot cheaper than a medium Sutton in another colour. I only paid $260 AUD including shipping! I wasn't convinced about the metallic trim but it's starting to grow on me. I like that it's not so obvious on the pearl gray bag and I removed the MK logo as I thought it was a bit much. Can't wait to use it for the first time!




Hope the pic works. First time posting a pic!


----------



## onetoomany

Wow, lovely selection of colours Minkette! I'm jealous you have so many!


----------



## ubo22

onetoomany said:


> Thanks to all the posts here, I fell in love with the Sutton even though I've been buying way too many bags lately and really shouldn't be spending any more money! But I never do well with bans!!
> 
> Anyway, lucky we finally have a physical Michael Kors store here in Australia so I was able to go in person to check it out. The medium was the size for me but the store only had it in pearl grey or fuchsia. I really wanted a dark dune but I couldn't find it online anywhere. So I decided on getting the pearl gray but the store had it for $419 AUD ($507 USD)! I knew I would be able to get it online so I waited for a sale at one of the online sites that ships here.
> 
> Today my new bag arrived! I ended up getting the medium pearl gray specchio Sutton as I couldn't find the normal pearl gray anywhere, and because it was on sale, it was a lot cheaper than a medium Sutton in another colour. I only paid $260 AUD including shipping! I wasn't convinced about the metallic trim but it's starting to grow on me. I like that it's not so obvious on the pearl gray bag and I removed the MK logo as I thought it was a bit much. Can't wait to use it for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 2827306
> 
> 
> Hope the pic works. First time posting a pic!


 
Welcome to the Stylish Dressy/Sutton Tote Club!  :welcome2:  Very pretty bag!  I like the silver trim on the pearl grey Sutton.  It's very subtle, but adds just a touch of something extra.


----------



## onetoomany

Eek, I just read about the issues with the strap pulling on the bag when carrying it on the shoulder/cross body! That's part of the reason why I bought the bag. I wanted to be able to carry it via the handles but also cross body when I've got my hands full with my toddler or shopping etc which will be most of the time. 

I tried it cross body but it doesn't seem to sit nicely, maybe cos I'm chubby with a biggish chest. The strap needs to be a little longer. I find it better to go cross body than the medium Selma though, maybe cos the Sutton is a bit flatter & flexible.

Does anyone else carry the Sutton cross body? Does the strap go between your boobs or under the arm above your chest? If that makes sense!


----------



## xaestra

onetoomany said:


> Eek, I just read about the issues with the strap pulling on the bag when carrying it on the shoulder/cross body! That's part of the reason why I bought the bag. I wanted to be able to carry it via the handles but also cross body when I've got my hands full with my toddler or shopping etc which will be most of the time.
> 
> I tried it cross body but it doesn't seem to sit nicely, maybe cos I'm chubby with a biggish chest. The strap needs to be a little longer. I find it better to go cross body than the medium Selma though, maybe cos the Sutton is a bit flatter & flexible.
> 
> Does anyone else carry the Sutton cross body? Does the strap go between your boobs or under the arm above your chest? If that makes sense!


I do crossbody most of the time. It seems to put a little weight off the pulling, but my stitches still came off. I'll get it fixed eventually, but since it takes 6 weeks to fix and I'm leaving for school abroad in less than 3 weeks, I'm putting it off. 

I personally do mine between my breasts and the back handle sits on my hipbone. Do be aware that if you wear it this way, the back handle pick up denim stain if it's a lighter color and it's impossible to clean. :S (Not a dealbreaker for me now that I've had it a while and no one can see it anyways.)

Are you doing medium or large, because that also affects how it looks!


----------



## xaestra

acm1134 said:


> I use mine but I always feel weird using it because it pulls so much I am afraid it will break. I try to hold it by the handles as much as I can, but with two young kids the shoulder strap is easier most of the time.


Lazy, hands-free girl here, so I know what you mean. I also use a lot of public transportation and walking, so the strap is so much easier than the handles. :S


----------



## playwright

Does anyone with a SMALL sutton have issues with the strap pulling?
I've been planning on getting on for a while, and I'll mostly be wearing it on my shoulder.

Debating between the small sutton and the medium selma.. so hard to decide 
I'd like a lighter bag and I really like the two zippered sections in the sutton, but the selma doesn't seem to have the pulling issue and it seems sturdier.


----------



## ilysukixD

playwright said:


> Does anyone with a SMALL sutton have issues with the strap pulling?
> I've been planning on getting on for a while, and I'll mostly be wearing it on my shoulder.
> 
> Debating between the small sutton and the medium selma.. so hard to decide
> I'd like a lighter bag and I really like the two zippered sections in the sutton, but the selma doesn't seem to have the pulling issue and it seems sturdier.




I vote for medium selma. The bag is more sturdy and can hold more things than the small sutton.


----------



## paula3boys

playwright said:


> Does anyone with a SMALL sutton have issues with the strap pulling?
> I've been planning on getting on for a while, and I'll mostly be wearing it on my shoulder.
> 
> Debating between the small sutton and the medium selma.. so hard to decide
> I'd like a lighter bag and I really like the two zippered sections in the sutton, but the selma doesn't seem to have the pulling issue and it seems sturdier.




Heard about too many issues with strap and threads loosening so I vote medium Selma


----------



## onetoomany

Thanks ubo22!


----------



## onetoomany

xaestra said:


> I personally do mine between my breasts and the back handle sits on my hipbone. Do be aware that if you wear it this way, the back handle pick up denim stain if it's a lighter color and it's impossible to clean. :S (Not a dealbreaker for me now that I've had it a while and no one can see it anyways.)
> 
> Are you doing medium or large, because that also affects how it looks!




Mine is the medium. Thanks for the explanation of how yours sits. I can't seem to get mine to sit nicely against my body, it kinda sticks out and feels uncomfortable, but I'll try with stuff inside the bag. Maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## playwright

ilysukixD said:


> I vote for medium selma. The bag is more sturdy and can hold more things than the small sutton.


 


paula3boys said:


> Heard about too many issues with strap and threads loosening so I vote medium Selma


 
Thanks for your suggestions! I'm set on a medium selma now 

Has anyone been able to find a black one with silver hardware in a department store?
Not sure how it looks in real life, but the black with gold hardware seems a bit tacky in the pictures.


----------



## paula3boys

playwright said:


> Thanks for your suggestions! I'm set on a medium selma now
> 
> Has anyone been able to find a black one with silver hardware in a department store?
> Not sure how it looks in real life, but the black with gold hardware seems a bit tacky in the pictures.




Look in Selma thread. Someone reported finding it


----------



## smileydimples

Anyone looking for this I saw it on Bloomingdales website today


----------



## RaineyThatGirl

smileydimples said:


> Anyone looking for this I saw it on Bloomingdales website today




Do you have the link?


----------



## smileydimples

RaineyThatGirl said:


> Do you have the link?



Looks like it sold out I do not see it anymore I am sorry


----------



## jelly-baby

I am a bit behind in joining this club but bought my lovely black Sutton (large) yesterday as my new work bag for my new job starting in january.  I used to be a Mulberry fan and really wanted the Bayswater double-zip but the weight and price put me off.  This Sutton is a lovely alternative and much easier to carry than a Bayswater.  Just need a matching purse now....


----------



## bellevie0891

jelly-baby said:


> I am a bit behind in joining this club but bought my lovely black Sutton (large) yesterday as my new work bag for my new job starting in january.  I used to be a Mulberry fan and really wanted the Bayswater double-zip but the weight and price put me off.  This Sutton is a lovely alternative and much easier to carry than a Bayswater.  Just need a matching purse now....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2838773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2838774




Gorgeous! Black will always be my all time fav


----------



## melissatrv

The black with gold looks so classy!






jelly-baby said:


> I am a bit behind in joining this club but bought my lovely black Sutton (large) yesterday as my new work bag for my new job starting in january.  I used to be a Mulberry fan and really wanted the Bayswater double-zip but the weight and price put me off.  This Sutton is a lovely alternative and much easier to carry than a Bayswater.  Just need a matching purse now....
> 
> View attachment 2838773
> 
> 
> View attachment 2838774


----------



## jelly-baby

melissatrv said:


> The black with gold looks so classy!



Thanks, I agree.  I am surprised it was described as "tacky" in a post above.


----------



## keishapie1973

jelly-baby said:


> Thanks, I agree.  I am surprised it was described as "tacky" in a post above.




I think it's the charm that some find tacky. I personally love it....&#128516;


----------



## bellevie0891

Anyone have a picture of the Fuschia Sutton and Selma side by side? Can't decide between the two


----------



## SheisBlushing

I've read this thread from start to finish and my (hopefully) large Sutton in Dark Dune is now on it's way! Yay! Can't wait


----------



## bellevie0891

SheisBlushing said:


> I've read this thread from start to finish and my (hopefully) large Sutton in Dark Dune is now on it's way! Yay! Can't wait




Congrats!!


----------



## SheisBlushing

tonyaann said:


> Congrats!!



Thanks! I have really high expectations, since I've loved every MK-thing i've ever bought/recieved


----------



## ubo22

SheisBlushing said:


> I've read this thread from start to finish and my (hopefully) large Sutton in Dark Dune is now on it's way! Yay! Can't wait


I'm so excited for you!    Please post pictures when you get her!


----------



## ley2

I bought medium luggage from bloomingdales quite awhile in July 2014 but has yet to use it til now. Price tag still intact, anyone knows if I can return still or exchange with other model or not possible? Since its been awhile.. haha.


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> I bought medium luggage from bloomingdales quite awhile in July 2014 but has yet to use it til now. Price tag still intact, anyone knows if I can return still or exchange with other model or not possible? Since its been awhile.. haha.


Contact Bloomingdale's directly to ask about their return/exchange policy.  Their website would also have that information.


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> Contact Bloomingdale's directly to ask about their return/exchange policy.  Their website would also have that information.



Yup I read thru. Basically bloomie and nordstrom do not have fixed return policy. It depends on them, which is quite vague to me. So I was just wondering if any of us here had similar experience.. and also whether I can still use free return shipping card from them since its been awhile..


----------



## christinawhh

Just got my small MK sutton in black 

I read all the pages here haha and was super excited before I got mine when I saw soooo many beauties here!
I can finally join the threaaaaad! *throws confetti*

However, I'm quite confused if I should get a medium instead cos it's a little too "small" :/
I don't carry much too. Just the basics (wallet/ key holder/ mini umbrella/ portable charger?), but I must admit most of it are rather bulky. 
I dislike how the medium look on me when I used it as a cross-body (which is the main reason I bought it), because it just look so huge! Idk why. I'm 167cm, around 50kg. 

I can't seem to upload the image?? How do I do that??

P/S: signed up as a member purely because of this &#128517;


----------



## ubo22

christinawhh said:


> Just got my small MK sutton in black
> 
> I read all the pages here haha and was super excited before I got mine when I saw soooo many beauties here!
> I can finally join the threaaaaad! *throws confetti*
> 
> However, I'm quite confused if I should get a medium instead cos it's a little too "small" :/
> I don't carry much too. Just the basics (wallet/ key holder/ mini umbrella/ portable charger?), but I must admit most of it are rather bulky.
> I dislike how the medium look on me when I used it as a cross-body (which is the main reason I bought it), because it just look so huge! Idk why. I'm 167cm, around 50kg.
> 
> I can't seem to upload the image?? How do I do that??
> 
> P/S: signed up as a member purely because of this &#128517;


In my opinion, small is really tiny.  Great for a few things, but what you carry (since bulky) will probably fit better in the medium.  Are you using the side zipper sections, too?


----------



## coivcte

christinawhh said:


> Just got my small MK sutton in black
> 
> I read all the pages here haha and was super excited before I got mine when I saw soooo many beauties here!
> I can finally join the threaaaaad! *throws confetti*
> 
> However, I'm quite confused if I should get a medium instead cos it's a little too "small" :/
> I don't carry much too. Just the basics (wallet/ key holder/ mini umbrella/ portable charger?), but I must admit most of it are rather bulky.
> I dislike how the medium look on me when I used it as a cross-body (which is the main reason I bought it), because it just look so huge! Idk why. I'm 167cm, around 50kg.
> 
> I can't seem to upload the image?? How do I do that??
> 
> P/S: signed up as a member purely because of this &#128517;



I have the Medium Sutton and I love the interior space/size, I would imagine that the Small Sutton can be too small because Medium Sutton is just enough for me. I don't travel light but I don't carry a lot either. 

However if you want a cross body bag, the Medium Sutton is not that suitable. I have seen mod shots of Medium Sutton, not the best look as cross body especially when it gets heavy. I use my Medium Sutton on the crook of my arm or use the long strap on my shoulder which works fine.


----------



## SheisBlushing

Okay ladies, I need your help!

I've ordered the LG Sutton in Dark Dune, but I just found a grey Sutton that's even better priced. Don't know what to do.. Should I keep the Dark Dune or go for the grey one? 

What would you do and why? 

PS. My wardrobe works with both


----------



## bellevie0891

SheisBlushing said:


> Okay ladies, I need your help!
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered the LG Sutton in Dark Dune, but I just found a grey Sutton that's even better priced. Don't know what to do.. Should I keep the Dark Dune or go for the grey one?
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do and why?
> 
> 
> 
> PS. My wardrobe works with both




If possible, I'd get both. See them both in person and see which one really pops for you


----------



## christinawhh

Yep I searched thru a whole lot of reviews on YouTube and came across one which seems it would fit just nice for me. But it seems like the otherwise...

It does fit my daily necessities but girls being girls, who wouldn't want that extra space? Haha! 
And it fits really snugly too, no more space for other stuffs.

Nope!! I can't really put anything in there without causing a dent. Breaks my heart just to see the dent lol (first "branded" bag) hahaha

And it also seems that I can't put anything in the inner compartments omg does this means it's really too small??


----------



## christinawhh

I once thought it will be just nice for me cos I don't carry much either. But probably most of my stuffs are too bulky (my wallet take up half of the main conpartment alr) that's whyyyy. 

Yeah I went to MK boutique to try out the sizes before ordering online and find it too huge for my liking. It looks too "wide"?? The small looks really cute tho! Just the way I want it hahaha. 

Right now I'm contemplating between the medium Selma/ Sutton cos I've seen so many saying sutton has a huge design flaw for cross body. But then I'm not a huge fan of selmas too (prefer sutton) so I'm in a dilemma  

This is so stresssssfulllll. Anyway thanks for your reply ^^


----------



## SheisBlushing

tonyaann said:


> If possible, I'd get both. See them both in person and see which one really pops for you



I wish it was possible but my fiancé would freak if I kept both  Thanks for your input!

Decided on the pearl grey one, after seeing both side by side today and it just feels right! Don't have a a lot of bags with shw, so this beauty was a great addition  

I'll post pictures tomorrow


----------



## bellevie0891

SheisBlushing said:


> I wish it was possible but my fiancé would freak if I kept both  Thanks for your input!
> 
> Decided on the pearl grey one, after seeing both side by side today and it just feels right! Don't have a a lot of bags with shw, so this beauty was a great addition
> 
> I'll post pictures tomorrow




That's what I meant  Return the one that doesn't tickle your fancy. I like to see both, then one usually just pops for me more than the other.


----------



## SheisBlushing

tonyaann said:


> That's what I meant  Return the one that doesn't tickle your fancy. I like to see both, then one usually just pops for me more than the other.



Oh, sorry!  Totally misunderstood.
I was lucky because the shop I bought my Sutton in had her in both Pearl Grey and Dark Dune, so I followed your advice eventhough I misunderstood you


----------



## christinawhh

ubo22 said:


> In my opinion, small is really tiny.  Great for a few things, but what you carry (since bulky) will probably fit better in the medium.  Are you using the side zipper sections, too?


Yep I searched thru a whole lot of reviews on YouTube and came across one which seems it would fit just nice for me. But it seems like the otherwise...

It does fit my daily necessities but girls being girls, who wouldn't want that extra space? Haha! 
And it fits really snugly too, no more space for other stuffs.

Nope!! I can't really put anything in there without causing a dent. Breaks my heart just to see the dent lol (first "branded" bag) hahaha

And it also seems that I can't put anything in the inner compartments omg does this means it's really too small??


----------



## christinawhh

coivcte said:


> I have the Medium Sutton and I love the interior space/size, I would imagine that the Small Sutton can be too small because Medium Sutton is just enough for me. I don't travel light but I don't carry a lot either.
> 
> However if you want a cross body bag, the Medium Sutton is not that suitable. I have seen mod shots of Medium Sutton, not the best look as cross body especially when it gets heavy. I use my Medium Sutton on the crook of my arm or use the long strap on my shoulder which works fine.


I once thought it will be just nice for me cos I don't carry much either. But probably most of my stuffs are too bulky (my wallet take up half of the main conpartment alr) that's whyyyy. 

Yeah I went to MK boutique to try out the sizes before ordering online and find it too huge for my liking. It looks too "wide"?? The small looks really cute tho! Just the way I want it hahaha. 

Right now I'm contemplating between the medium Selma/ Sutton cos I've seen so many saying sutton has a huge design flaw for cross body. But then I'm not a huge fan of selmas too (prefer sutton) so I'm in a dilemma  

This is so stresssssfulllll. Anyway thanks for your reply ^^


----------



## ubo22

christinawhh said:


> Yep I searched thru a whole lot of reviews on YouTube and came across one which seems it would fit just nice for me. But it seems like the otherwise...
> 
> It does fit my daily necessities but girls being girls, who wouldn't want that extra space? Haha!
> And it fits really snugly too, no more space for other stuffs.
> 
> Nope!! I can't really put anything in there without causing a dent. Breaks my heart just to see the dent lol (first "branded" bag) hahaha
> 
> And it also seems that I can't put anything in the inner compartments omg does this means it's really too small??


It sounds like you need a medium.  Good luck with your decision between the Sutton and the Selma.


----------



## SheisBlushing

So, yesterday I joined the club. Love her!


----------



## coivcte

SheisBlushing said:


> So, yesterday I joined the club. Love her!



Good taste!


----------



## ubo22

SheisBlushing said:


> So, yesterday I joined the club. Love her!


Welcome to the Stylish Dressy/Sutton Tote Club!  :welcome2:  Great choice!


----------



## paula3boys

coivcte said:


> Good taste!




What color is the wallet?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

My first MK bag arrived and I love it!!!!
I don't know how to upload pics from my phone but I am now the proud owner of a medium sutton in black/deep pink stripe. All of my essentials plus mommy stuff fits and is perfectly organized. I also think it hangs beautifully on me crossbody. I have read a lot of complaints about it crossbody but for me it works great.

My only problem is that now I want more!!!!
I wish Macy's had it in Grape because I have quite a few gift cards to spend.


----------



## keishapie1973

SheisBlushing said:


> So, yesterday I joined the club. Love her!



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

SheisBlushing said:


> So, yesterday I joined the club. Love her!




Gorgeous!


----------



## ubo22

Harley77 said:


> My first MK bag arrived and I love it!!!!
> I don't know how to upload pics from my phone but I am now the proud owner of a medium sutton in black/deep pink stripe. All of my essentials plus mommy stuff fits and is perfectly organized. I also think it hangs beautifully on me crossbody. I have read a lot of complaints about it crossbody but for me it works great.
> 
> My only problem is that now I want more!!!!
> I wish Macy's had it in Grape because I have quite a few gift cards to spend.


You must post pictures when you figure it out! :useless:
Congratulations on your new purchase.  I'm so glad to hear that all your stuff fits in it, and it works for you crossbody.  Sounds like the MK buying bug has definitely hit you!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

ubo22 said:


> You must post pictures when you figure it out! :useless:
> Congratulations on your new purchase.  I'm so glad to hear that all your stuff fits in it, and it works for you crossbody.  Sounds like the MK buying bug has definitely hit you!



I will try and work on pics later. I don't know why I can never seem to post pics from my phone. I think I will be returning my coach purple iris borough this week and finding something MK to replace it with


----------



## coivcte

SheisBlushing said:


> So, yesterday I joined the club. Love her!





paula3boys said:


> What color is the wallet?



I think you might have asked me this before or could be someone else 
It's Raspberry but my camera couldn't capture the true colour :shame:


----------



## ley2

SheisBlushing said:


> So, yesterday I joined the club. Love her!



Gorgeous!


----------



## melissatrv

SheisBlushing said:


> So, yesterday I joined the club. Love her!




Welcome, the Sutton is a beauty in Pearl Grey!



coivcte said:


> Good taste!




Love the Sutton as well as your lovely accessories


----------



## christinawhh

Minkette said:


> For those that have the tug issue on the Sutton  you can do what I did... I clip the hooks on the outside square loops where the handles are...


Can you possibly post a pic of how your sutton looks like with the straps attached on your handles instead?  

TIA!


----------



## christinawhh

Hello! 

I wonder if anybody care to share their experience with their Suttons? I mean how well the bag has hold up for (wear and tear) throughout the years? Am still contemplating between the Sutton vs Selma.. Not really a fan of Selma's design but it seems like it is a better choice for my needs. I prefer using it as a cross body/ sling bag. 

Really appreciate your input 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Minkette

christinawhh said:


> Can you possibly post a pic of how your sutton looks like with the straps attached on your handles instead?
> 
> TIA!


Sure. I'll recruit my husband for photo assistance when I get home from work this evening!


----------



## christinawhh

Minkette said:


> Sure. I'll recruit my husband for photo assistance when I get home from work this evening!


Thank you so much! Is your sutton holding up well using that method??


----------



## Minkette

christinawhh said:


> Thank you so much! Is your sutton holding up well using that method??


Honestly, I don't use it that often since I hurt my shoulder at work. I have been using smaller light-weight crossbodies or hobo bags (for my good shoulder) this last month or two. I also sold my large Suttons and only have a medium one in deep pink.. The medium one doesn't hold as much and with me carrying a lot less, I have just kept the clips on the regular hooks without a problem as to wear on the bag.


----------



## coivcte

melissatrv said:


> Welcome, the Sutton is a beauty in Pearl Grey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Sutton as well as your lovely accessories



Thank you


----------



## paula3boys

coivcte said:


> I think you might have asked me this before or could be someone else
> 
> It's Raspberry but my camera couldn't capture the true colour :shame:




Maybe it was me. Looks different to me so wanted to be sure. Thanks


----------



## christinawhh

Minkette said:


> Honestly, I don't use it that often since I hurt my shoulder at work. I have been using smaller light-weight crossbodies or hobo bags (for my good shoulder) this last month or two. I also sold my large Suttons and only have a medium one in deep pink.. The medium one doesn't hold as much and with me carrying a lot less, I have just kept the clips on the regular hooks without a problem as to wear on the bag.




It doesn't have the tugging issue on the medium? I've the small and was afraid that may occur to me. 

Thank you for clearing my doubts! 

Take care too!


----------



## Bootlover07

This is kind of a strange question, but does anyone have the outlet version? I saw one in mandarin and it was gorgeous, but was wondering how it holds up. I know it will sag more than the saffiano but wanted to know how much. I love my saffiano sapphire dressy but the leather is so flimsy not sure I want another. But I LOVE the style!


----------



## bellevie0891

Medium Sutton in Fuschia


----------



## Bootlover07

I was considering selling my sapphire sutton but I'm starting to fall back in l
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ove with it again. I think I'm going to have to wait until I find something I adore before I can sell this baby!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> I was considering selling my sapphire sutton but I'm starting to fall back in l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ove with it again. I think I'm going to have to wait until I find something I adore before I can sell this baby!




Beautiful!!! They'll have to pry mine from my cold dead hands....&#128513;Honestly, it's my favorite bag and goes with almost everything. &#128525;


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I was considering selling my sapphire sutton but I'm starting to fall back in l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ove with it again. I think I'm going to have to wait until I find something I adore before I can sell this baby!


 


keishapie1973 said:


> Beautiful!!! They'll have to pry mine from my cold dead hands....&#55357;&#56833;Honestly, it's my favorite bag and goes with almost everything. &#55357;&#56845;


 
LOL! :lolots: I also love how the Sutton looks (in any color), but the sapphire color is absolutely gorgeous.   Bootlover07, please do not sell that bag until you find something absolutely fabulous to replace it!  It looks great on you!


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Beautiful!!! They'll have to pry mine from my cold dead hands....&#128513;Honestly, it's my favorite bag and goes with almost everything. &#128525;




I know, I love how it adds that special something to any outfit!


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> LOL! :lolots: I also love how the Sutton looks (in any color), but the sapphire color is absolutely gorgeous.   Bootlover07, please do not sell that bag until you find something absolutely fabulous to replace it!  It looks great on you!




Thank you!! I agree, there is something really special about the sutton in this color. I'm currently looking for the perfect bag in mandarin but I might just have to keep this one too lol!!!


----------



## emyers100

I just bought my first MK Medium Sutton yesterday. I love the look and will be using it this week for work. As I filled the bag, I thought maybe I should've bought the large size but I checked the detentions on line and it's not much difference. I'm going to keep the medium size and if I need a larger bag, I'll use my LV bags or my Coach tote. Here are some pics.


----------



## BielecBag

Hi everyone, I just thought I would upload some pics of my first sutton tote in dark dune I'm in love!!! What do you guys think of this dark dune?


----------



## keishapie1973

BielecBag said:


> Hi everyone, I just thought I would upload some pics of my first sutton tote in dark dune I'm in love!!! What do you guys think of this dark dune?




It's gorgeous!!!! Dark dune is my favorite neutral by MK.....&#128512;


----------



## BielecBag

Thanks!! I was thinking of the pearl grey but was drawn to this one more &#128156;&#128156;


----------



## mandarpandar

What are y'all's thoughts on this listing? Is the side bulging fixable? Maybe it's not fastened properly at the top on that side? I'm really interested in a raspberry sutton but I don't pay full price...I also don't want to waste my money on a bad ebay purchase either! TIA!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161562329329


----------



## emyers100

Hi, I just noticed this morning that my MK Sutton has a sticky strip that is on the back of the bag. It's slightly visible but it can be felt along the bag. I'm thinking it's from the plastic white wrap or tape but my question, is this a defect? If not, how should I clean this. I'm hoping someone can help, if not, I'm definitely ready to take it back to Macy's. Here's a photo


----------



## emyers100

So after I tried to clean the Black Med Sutton with a warm damp washcloth, the sticky residue did not remove so I had to return it. Came back home with this Michael Kors Large Surton in Navy/Gold!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Gorgeous! Love the navy color on this bag. Gold and navy looks so good together; )! Congratulations on your new bag!


----------



## BielecBag

Really love this navy colour it's so classy looking! It must have been a fault with the bag because your meant to be able to clean it right off with a warm damp cloth


----------



## BielecBag

Ultimately it's up to you, it's still a lot of money to waste on something that might not be authentic. It may be that it's not clipped in properly but i couldn't be sure. The craftsmanship of a sutton is quite well made. Xx


----------



## ilysukixD

emyers100 said:


> Hi, I just noticed this morning that my MK Sutton has a sticky strip that is on the back of the bag. It's slightly visible but it can be felt along the bag. I'm thinking it's from the plastic white wrap or tape but my question, is this a defect? If not, how should I clean this. I'm hoping someone can help, if not, I'm definitely ready to take it back to Macy's. Here's a photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868231




That happens to my sutton too... I use my makeup remover to remove the glue/sticky residues and wipe it down with warm water and cloth. This works on dried residues that are hard to remove!!!


----------



## RaineyThatGirl

emyers100 said:


> So after I tried to clean the Black Med Sutton with a warm damp washcloth, the sticky residue did not remove so I had to return it. Came back home with this Michael Kors Large Surton in Navy/Gold!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868337




I just watched your video!


----------



## emyers100

RaineyThatGirl said:


> I just watched your video!




Cool!


----------



## Missmeowmeow

hi there,
can i check if the leather in sutton is hard like prada saffiano lux double zip tote ?
i've beening prada saffiano but i feel the price is too steep for my current situation


----------



## ubo22

Missmeowmeow said:


> hi there,
> can i check if the leather in sutton is hard like prada saffiano lux double zip tote ?
> i've beening prada saffiano but i feel the price is too steep for my current situation


The saffiano leather on the Sutton is thinner than that on the Prada Lux double zip tote.  It's hard, but thinner.


----------



## bellevie0891

Cut the tags last night... Fuschia Sutton today &#128152;

I was nervous about trading my Selma for the Sutton, but Fuschia really does look nice on the Sutton. The extra hardware gives it a little something extra. 

I'm glad I made sure I still had a Sutton in my little collection too! It's a good change to carrying the Selma almost daily.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Is the medium grape sutton available anywhere besides the MK website?


----------



## cdtracing

Harley77 said:


> Is the medium grape sutton available anywhere besides the MK website?



I haven't seen one.  I still see the Selma in grape on some sites but not the Sutton.  Good luck in your search.


----------



## 2 stars

Does anyone know if small raspberry sutton is available anywhere else besides Michael Kors boutiques?


----------



## Sierraxoxo

I just ordered this beauty from the Michael Kors website. It was on sale for $164!!! I can't wait until it comes in &#128516;


----------



## Sierraxoxo

mandarpandar said:


> What are y'all's thoughts on this listing? Is the side bulging fixable? Maybe it's not fastened properly at the top on that side? I'm really interested in a raspberry sutton but I don't pay full price...I also don't want to waste my money on a bad ebay purchase either! TIA!
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161562329329



The Michael Kors website actually has the small and medium Suttons on sale right now. I got a Medium Grape Sutton for $164 and I'm pretty sure I saw the Raspberry one too.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Sierraxoxo said:


> The Michael Kors website actually has the small and medium Suttons on sale right now. I got a Medium Grape Sutton for $164 and I'm pretty sure I saw the Raspberry one too.



They have a Rasberry as well, and a gorgeous Heritage Blue. The blue one is not for sale though.


----------



## smileydimples

Norwegian Girl said:


> They have a Rasberry as well, and a gorgeous Heritage Blue. The blue one is not for sale though.



Raspberry is not on sale


----------



## bellevie0891

smileydimples said:


> Raspberry is not on sale




Just checked also.... It's deep pink.


----------



## cbarber1123

The deep pink and grape is sold out in the medium Sutton.


----------



## Sierraxoxo

There is a houndstooth Sutton on sale. I heard this pattern is going to be popular this year!!


----------



## Sierraxoxo

Hey guys, the purple Sutton is back in stock online for only $164!!!


----------



## Sierraxoxo

cbarber1123 said:


> The deep pink and grape is sold out in the medium Sutton.



The purple is now in stock on the website!!


----------



## smileydimples

Well after going to two stores to find a grape medium Sutton I finally was able to get one shipped and found out that there's a group of ladies that hits each Michael Kors  store one by one in the area and when around to every store to buy three each of themThe sales lady was so sweet and she tried to help me out and she's the one who told me how these ladies go around to each store sure enough I was there and they are the ladies came but they left because there wasn't any in that store besides a display that was scratched but they bought other purses makes me mad that we love these purses have such a hard time getting them because people resell them


----------



## Sierraxoxo

smileydimples said:


> Well after going to two stores to find a grape medium Sutton I finally was able to get one shipped and found out that there's a group of ladies that hits each Michael Kors  store one by one in the area and when around to every store to buy three each of themThe sales lady was so sweet and she tried to help me out and she's the one who told me how these ladies go around to each store sure enough I was there and they are the ladies came but they left because there wasn't any in that store besides a display that was scratched but they bought other purses makes me mad that we love these purses have such a hard time getting them because people resell them



I feel like Michael Kors should start putting a limit on how many you can get of each sale item.
But at least you got one!!! Congrats&#128516; We'll be twins lol


----------



## smileydimples

Sierraxoxo said:


> I feel like Michael Kors should start putting a limit on how many you can get of each sale item.
> But at least you got one!!! Congrats&#128516; We'll be twins lol



Thank you I can't wait to receive it &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; 
They limit them 3 bags of each Style ... I don't agree with that if they know what they are doing and not enjoying it it should be one . But I found out they work on commission plus their hourly .. So that's why it will never happen 
I didn't know they worked on commission now I understand why some of them are so pushy and how some of them attack you as soon as you walk in the store. I have to say the lady who help me last night was the best sales lady ever and she wasn't pushy she was a manager she made me want to always just go to her because she seem really genuine. She was different from any other gal that helped me


----------



## jazzyj1021

smileydimples said:


> Well after going to two stores to find a grape medium Sutton I finally was able to get one shipped and found out that there's a group of ladies that hits each Michael Kors  store one by one in the area and when around to every store to buy three each of themThe sales lady was so sweet and she tried to help me out and she's the one who told me how these ladies go around to each store sure enough I was there and they are the ladies came but they left because there wasn't any in that store besides a display that was scratched but they bought other purses makes me mad that we love these purses have such a hard time getting them because people resell them



Smiley, are you my long lost best friend? Black studded selma, houndstooth selma, and I just got the grape sutton on hold for me. Lol!!


----------



## Sierraxoxo

smileydimples said:


> Thank you I can't wait to receive it &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;
> They limit them 3 bags of each Style ... I don't agree with that if they know what they are doing and not enjoying it it should be one . But I found out they work on commission plus their hourly .. So that's why it will never happen
> I didn't know they worked on commission now I understand why some of them are so pushy and how some of them attack you as soon as you walk in the store. I have to say the lady who help me last night was the best sales lady ever and she wasn't pushy she was a manager she made me want to always just go to her because she seem really genuine. She was different from any other gal that helped me



I think it should only be one. They sell out so quickly anyways!!!


----------



## smileydimples

jazzyj1021 said:


> Smiley, are you my long lost best friend? Black studded selma, houndstooth selma, and I just got the grape sutton on hold for me. Lol!!



I think so &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;  great minds think alike, did your houndstooth come in looking good did you pick up your grape ?


----------



## jazzyj1021

smileydimples said:


> I think so &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;  great minds think alike, did your houndstooth come in looking good did you pick up your grape ?



It comes in tomorrow! I went to pick it up and one of the SA said they didn't have anymore of the medium size! After I called to ask if they could hold it (gave name and everything) and called a few hours later to ask if they could just do a charge send. Blah. I still went home with the small grape. Lol.


----------



## smileydimples

Yeah I am soooooo excited my Grape Sutton came in and it's brand new. Everywhere I went all they had was the floor display and I didnt want it since they had marks on them. So we had a different store charge send me one that had some in the back.


----------



## smileydimples

Wanted to post a picture the sun was really bright on my lunch I have one of my pictures taken with my violet wallet. I have a violet selma. So happy she came in ... My favorite color is purple and I went back and forth if I really needed it ... Well it went on sale now she's mine plus it's a different bag 
I will have to take a picture of my selma and Sutton side by side


----------



## smileydimples

Here's a group picture together of my medium grape Sutton this is my second Sutton I own


----------



## myluvofbags

Congrats,  she is just beautiful!   Enjoy!


----------



## inlovewbags

So I finally did it! I just ordered the raspberry Sutton! I only have one other pink bag (Rebecca minkoff little Minka ) i love it but that one is not structured.and I've been wanting a structured pink bag.. so I went for the Sutton.I'm so excited! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Congrats,  she is just beautiful!   Enjoy!



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## zakksmommy1984

inlovewbags said:


> So I finally did it! I just ordered the raspberry Sutton! I only have one other pink bag (Rebecca minkoff little Minka ) i love it but that one is not structured.and I've been wanting a structured pink bag.. so I went for the Sutton.I'm so excited! Can't wait to get it!




I have this one and you definitely won't regret it&#128522; the color is amazing


----------



## inlovewbags

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I have this one and you definitely won't regret it&#128522; the color is amazing



I agree!...i fell in love with the vibrant pink! was undecided between the fushia and raspberry...but I read somewhere here that fushia had purple undertone... so I hope I made the right decision...


----------



## zakksmommy1984

inlovewbags said:


> I agree!...i fell in love with the vibrant pink! was undecided between the fushia and raspberry...but I read somewhere here that fushia had purple undertone... so I hope I made the right decision...




I have selma in fuchsia I love it too but raspberry is my favorite it's brighter more hot pink.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Minkette said:


> Large Luggage
> large black
> Large pearl grey
> Medium deep pink
> Medium Electric Blue




Great Sutton collection in great colors.   I see you removed the MK logo they look great with the name alone.  Thanks for giving me the idea to remove mine.


----------



## mel16

Hello ladies...  I am planning to get a sutton too but I am confused between the medium & the small size. Normally, I don't carry much & I am 5'5. Please do give me your suggestions. Also please post pictures of the small sutton if you any of you have them...


----------



## coivcte

I would also love to hear some review or see some mod shot of the Small Sutton.
I own a Medium Pearl Grey Sutton and thinking of getting a Small next.
However I have a feeling Small maybe too small....


----------



## mel16

We don't have any MK stores in the city where I live.. So I'll have to order online based on the Pictures/videos... only found 2 videos on youtube with a review on small sutton but not enough information. It will be great if some one gives a good review here along with loads of pictures, especially pictures of holding the bag, on arm or as a cross  body  just to get an idea


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> I would also love to hear some review or see some mod shot of the Small Sutton.
> I own a Medium Pearl Grey Sutton and thinking of getting a Small next.
> However I have a feeling Small maybe too small....





mel16 said:


> We don't have any MK stores in the city where I live.. So I'll have to order online based on the Pictures/videos... only found 2 videos on youtube with a review on small sutton but not enough information. It will be great if some one gives a good review here along with loads of pictures, especially pictures of holding the bag, on arm or as a cross  body  just to get an idea



Ladies,  hope this helps.   I'm 5'5"  I have it on the middle hole, so it can drop about another 1 1/2"


----------



## mel16

myluvofbags said:


> Ladies,  hope this helps.   I'm 5'5"  I have it on the middle hole, so it can drop about another 1 1/2"


Omg! Thank you sooo much dear  Its gorgeous! I did not expect sucha prompt reply.. n definitely by seeing the pix I can tell that small sutton will be just fine for me coz I don't carry much. Is that the luggage colour?


----------



## bellevie0891

myluvofbags said:


> Ladies,  hope this helps.   I'm 5'5"  I have it on the middle hole, so it can drop about another 1 1/2"




I like your purse storage idea in the background


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Ladies,  hope this helps.   I'm 5'5"  I have it on the middle hole, so it can drop about another 1 1/2"



I really appreciate that, the Small Sutton looks great on you cross body.
I love your storage at the back, very tidy!!!


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Ladies,  hope this helps.   I'm 5'5"  I have it on the middle hole, so it can drop about another 1 1/2"



BTW are you happy with the size? I meant practicality wise.


----------



## lvmk

AuntJulie said:


> I got most of it back. I lost $100 cash and it took about 12 days to get my $1000 back. He used my debit card at CVS to buy Visa gold cards which are non-traceable.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone, especially the police, told me to let it go and forget about it...if the thief was ever caught, most likely there would be a plea deal with no jail time.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they finally actually caught him. He was a sex offender and several outstanding pending fraud charges already. By the time the 5 police agencies in my surrounding area were done with him, he racked up 52 felony fraud charges and his bail was set to 200K.
> 
> 
> 
> Last month his lawyer tried to get a reduction in bail and she saw all the victims at the hearing, and she withdrew her plea.
> 
> 
> 
> When they caught him, he hid under a house and had to be taken by force. I'm hoping K9 assisted in that endeavor. Mostly, I hope he never gets out.
> 
> 
> 
> Very disturbing to know that someone got behind 2 layers of security and went in my cube, in my cabinet, and in my purse. I always worry now that if it happens again, they'll take the MK purse too.
> 
> 
> 
> My Hamilton doesn't fit in my cabinet, so I always worry that it will be stolen. I hide it under my desk, but it's not secure.




Oh my god! If I were you I would just take a plain, no name tote to work... So sorry that all of that happened to you... What is the world coming to???


----------



## paula3boys

I ordered my first Sutton- medium. I had tried small and medium in the store before and thought small just didn't feel right to me. I hope that I like medium despite some of my initial thoughts on Sutton not working for me. I wanted a bag that felt lighter than my EW saffiano Hamilton. It is heavier than my pebbled NS Hamilton!!


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> I ordered my first Sutton- medium. I had tried small and medium in the store before and thought small just didn't feel right to me. I hope that I like medium despite some of my initial thoughts on Sutton not working for me. I wanted a bag that felt lighter than my EW saffiano Hamilton. It is heavier than my pebbled NS Hamilton!!




Yay! I have struggled with the same reservations as you. I almost sold my large sapphire but I'm really glad I didn't. What color did you get?


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> Yay! I have struggled with the same reservations as you. I almost sold my large sapphire but I'm really glad I didn't. What color did you get?



I got raspberry because I am thinking of replacing my raspberry Hamilton (I had 2 of them because someone else got me one at the time I was looking and we didn't know lol). The Hamilton feels a little too heavy for me. I really wish there had been a true raspberry jet set zip top (I bought 2 from different retailers and they looked fuschia, with purple undertones- not bubblegum pink like raspberry Hamilton and Sutton).

I didn't like how I noticed the snaps on the side come undone easily on Sutton when I tried on in store last year. I wasn't sure about the opening since I live in the rainy state. However, my Hamilton has an opening so it shouldn't hold me back too much. I like the crossbody strap, but have seen reports that you can't weigh it down using the strap so I will avoid it (I don't carry a lot anyway). 

Anyone else a converted Sutton lover after they got theirs? I hope I love it when it gets here so I can sell my Hamilton and not long for the raspberry bag! lol


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> I got raspberry because I am thinking of replacing my raspberry Hamilton (I had 2 of them because someone else got me one at the time I was looking and we didn't know lol). The Hamilton feels a little too heavy for me. I really wish there had been a true raspberry jet set zip top (I bought 2 from different retailers and they looked fuschia, with purple undertones- not bubblegum pink like raspberry Hamilton and Sutton).
> 
> I didn't like how I noticed the snaps on the side come undone easily on Sutton when I tried on in store last year. I wasn't sure about the opening since I live in the rainy state. However, my Hamilton has an opening so it shouldn't hold me back too much. I like the crossbody strap, but have seen reports that you can't weigh it down using the strap so I will avoid it (I don't carry a lot anyway).
> 
> Anyone else a converted Sutton lover after they got theirs? I hope I love it when it gets here so I can sell my Hamilton and not long for the raspberry bag! lol


The Sutton has really grown on me.  I don't like it as much as some of my other bags, but do really appreciate how lightweight and care-free it is to carry.  I really love it for vacations as an extra light-weight tote to pack in my suitcase.  I also love the navy/white/luggage color combo I got.  It works well with a lot of outfits.  Just a really fun, nice, light-weight bag to keep in the collection.


----------



## myluvofbags

mel16 said:


> Omg! Thank you sooo much dear  Its gorgeous! I did not expect sucha prompt reply.. n definitely by seeing the pix I can tell that small sutton will be just fine for me coz I don't carry much. Is that the luggage colour?



You're welcome.   I also posted some pic's in the which mk are you carrying today.   This color is red.



bellevie0891 said:


> I like your purse storage idea in the background



Thanks! 



coivcte said:


> I really appreciate that, the Small Sutton looks great on you cross body.
> I love your storage at the back, very tidy!!!





coivcte said:


> BTW are you happy with the size? I meant practicality wise.



Thanks.  I love the small, I also picked up the grape color,  but it might not work for everyone.  I do find it a practical size for all my stuff.   I posted a couple pics of what I have inside In the "which mk are you carrying".


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> The Sutton has really grown on me.  I don't like it as much as some of my other bags, but do really appreciate how lightweight and care-free it is to carry.  I really love it for vacations as an extra light-weight tote to pack in my suitcase.  I also love the navy/white/luggage color combo I got.  It works well with a lot of outfits.  Just a really fun, nice, light-weight bag to keep in the collection.



Which size do you have?


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> Which size do you have?


Large.  All of my bags are large.


----------



## Meylei

I have lusted after a saffiano bag in "luggage" since I first saw bought my Selma. I found this beautiful Tory burch saffiano bag I wanted but always read such terrible reviews about the quality of that specific bag.

For reference this is the bag I'm referring to: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I looooved the look but hated the reviews and the price tag of $500 (yikes) so after spotting the sutton in luggage that looks almost identical to the TB, it was literally a no brainier to buy it! Not to mention I got a deal on it ($180).  I found the mini key fob on Poshmark and replaced the original MK logo, which I'm not a fan of anyway.
	

		
			
		

		
	




And here is my large sutton in dark dune next to her baby sis the medium sutton in luggage:


----------



## ubo22

Meylei said:


> I have lusted after a saffiano bag in "luggage" since I first saw bought my Selma. I found this beautiful Tory burch saffiano bag I wanted but always read such terrible reviews about the quality of that specific bag.
> 
> For reference this is the bag I'm referring to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891688
> 
> 
> I looooved the look but hated the reviews and the price tag of $500 (yikes) so after spotting the sutton in luggage that looks almost identical to the TB, it was literally a no brainier to buy it! Not to mention I got a deal on it ($180).  I found the mini key fob on Poshmark and replaced the original MK logo, which I'm not a fan of anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891697
> 
> 
> And here is my large sutton in dark dune next to her baby sis the medium sutton in luggage:
> View attachment 2891701


I love both your dark dune and luggage Suttons.  Those are two great colors!  I have a dark dune n/s Hamilton and a large luggage Selma, so know how versatile those two colors are.  I'm particularly impressed by your mini keyfob from Poshmark on the small luggage Sutton.  I love that idea!  I also took the MK medallion off my large navy/white/luggage Sutton.


----------



## Meylei

ubo22 said:


> I love both your dark dune and luggage Suttons.  Those are two great colors!  I have a dark dune n/s Hamilton and a large luggage Selma, so know how versatile those two colors are.  I'm particularly impressed by your mini keyfob from Poshmark on the small luggage Sutton.  I love that idea!  I also took the MK medallion off my large navy/white/luggage Sutton.


Yay! Thank you!  I know, I totally found it by luck! I wish I could find one in the dark dune. I also had the smaller Hamilton but had to return it because the gold chain was chipping so badly. But I did love that bag. It was so classy looking.


----------



## ubo22

Meylei said:


> Yay! Thank you!  I know, I totally found it by luck! I wish I could find one in the dark dune. I also had the smaller Hamilton but had to return it because the gold chain was chipping so badly. But I did love that bag. It was so classy looking.


MK should have done a keyfob instead of a medallion for the Sutton, IMO.  It looks great!

Sorry to hear about the chipping on the gold chain of your e/w Hamilton.    Hamiltons are high maintenance because of the hardware, but so pretty and sophisticated looking!


----------



## paula3boys

Meylei said:


> I have lusted after a saffiano bag in "luggage" since I first saw bought my Selma. I found this beautiful Tory burch saffiano bag I wanted but always read such terrible reviews about the quality of that specific bag.
> 
> For reference this is the bag I'm referring to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891688
> 
> 
> I looooved the look but hated the reviews and the price tag of $500 (yikes) so after spotting the sutton in luggage that looks almost identical to the TB, it was literally a no brainier to buy it! Not to mention I got a deal on it ($180).  I found the mini key fob on Poshmark and replaced the original MK logo, which I'm not a fan of anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891697
> 
> 
> And here is my large sutton in dark dune next to her baby sis the medium sutton in luggage:
> View attachment 2891701



I like it this way better than with the MK medallion!


----------



## Meylei

paula3boys said:


> I like it this way better than with the MK medallion!




I know right! I wish he would stop with that ridiculous MK LOGO especially on his saffiano bags which in my opinion are already gorgeous plain. 

For example: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




- again with that MK logo nonsense (LOL), this bag looks more expensive than its price tag, IMO. What do think?


----------



## polskablondynka

bellevie0891 said:


> I like your purse storage idea in the background



I agree! Love the storage!


----------



## ubo22

Meylei said:


> I know right! I wish he would stop with that ridiculous MK LOGO especially on his saffiano bags which in my opinion are already gorgeous plain.
> 
> For example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891762
> 
> 
> - again with that MK logo nonsense (LOL), this bag looks more expensive than its price tag, IMO. What do think?


I love how the pebbled leather looks on that Riley satchel.  Beautiful!


----------



## lvmk

Meylei said:


> I know right! I wish he would stop with that ridiculous MK LOGO especially on his saffiano bags which in my opinion are already gorgeous plain.
> 
> For example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891762
> 
> 
> - again with that MK logo nonsense (LOL), this bag looks more expensive than its price tag, IMO. What do think?






This design is almost a complete knockoff of the Louis Vuitton Soft Lockit!!!

Oh my gosh... I think MK needs to stop this... But I do love the Sutton. It's such a nice looking bag.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

lvmk said:


> View attachment 2892189
> 
> This design is almost a complete knockoff of the Louis Vuitton Soft Lockit!!!
> 
> Oh my gosh... I think MK needs to stop this... But I do love the Sutton. It's such a nice looking bag.




It also look like the coach kelsey they all copy each other. LV copied the jet set tote with their totally.


----------



## bellevie0891

zakksmommy1984 said:


> It also look like the coach kelsey they all copy each other. LV copied the jet set tote with their totally.




+1 they all copy each other 

I'm personally a fan of the medallion. It just adds the extra something to the Sutton for me. It looks cute with the key fob too though  

In my head I use my Selma for a understated simple stylish look, the Sutton to add a little bling to my outfit and my Hamilton to really add some pop from the hardware


----------



## paula3boys

Meylei said:


> I know right! I wish he would stop with that ridiculous MK LOGO especially on his saffiano bags which in my opinion are already gorgeous plain.
> 
> For example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891762
> 
> 
> - again with that MK logo nonsense (LOL), this bag looks more expensive than its price tag, IMO. What do think?



Agreed!


----------



## Vanessa26

Large Sutton is now available at Macy's in the color Peanut! I'm loving the color, seems like a very light luggage color. I have the specchio small sutton in black but now that spring is coming I want a brown sutton. I have the Selma messenger in luggage and while I like the color, it was always too orange for me (if that makes sense). I'm hoping Peanut is more of a neutral brown! Has anyone purchased a purse in Peanut? I would love to see a comparison of it with luggage.


----------



## Vanessa26

Here is Riley in the color Peanut. I think this photo captures the color better. It's so pretty!


----------



## paula3boys

Vanessa26 said:


> Here is Riley in the color Peanut. I think this photo captures the color better. It's so pretty!



I like this bag in peanut more than others. I saw it in MK today. SO pretty


----------



## ubo22

Vanessa26 said:


> Here is Riley in the color Peanut. I think this photo captures the color better. It's so pretty!


I saw peanut at Bloomingdale's today!  It's a very light brown.  Have you seen it in person yet?  You really need to see it yourself.  It's hard to describe.  Actually, it truly looks like a light "peanut" color.


----------



## paula3boys

I was at MK yesterday and tried the medium Sutton I ordered online on. The crossbody strap makes it sit awkward though   How do you deal with it? I don't know if I am going to be able to get over it or just use it as a shoulder strap instead. Also, how is your lining holding up after wearing it by long strap (to those who have had theirs awhile)? I saw a YouTube review and she said that it pulls a lot on the lining. 

Tempted to exchange for the new Greenwich instead. I love the Sutton look more, but the crossbody strap on Greenwich feels so much better


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> I was at MK yesterday and tried the medium Sutton I ordered online on. The crossbody strap makes it sit awkward though   How do you deal with it? I don't know if I am going to be able to get over it or just use it as a shoulder strap instead. Also, how is your lining holding up after wearing it by long strap (to those who have had theirs awhile)? I saw a YouTube review and she said that it pulls a lot on the lining.
> 
> Tempted to exchange for the new Greenwich instead. I love the Sutton look more, but the crossbody strap on Greenwich feels so much better


If your goal is to wear it cross-body and it feels awkward, I would exchange/return it.  Wait until you get yours because yours may sit better on your body.  Does the Greenwich cross-body strap sit better because it's wider or because of where it's attached to the bag?


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> If your goal is to wear it cross-body and it feels awkward, I would exchange/return it.  Wait until you get yours because yours may sit better on your body.  Does the Greenwich cross-body strap sit better because it's wider or because of where it's attached to the bag?




Both


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> Both


Weird.  The strap doesn't look wider than normal in pictures.


----------



## B_girl_

My first sutton! Medium color block, and im in love!


----------



## chocofrapp

paula3boys said:


> I was at MK yesterday and tried the medium Sutton I ordered online on. The crossbody strap makes it sit awkward though   How do you deal with it? I don't know if I am going to be able to get over it or just use it as a shoulder strap instead. Also, how is your lining holding up after wearing it by long strap (to those who have had theirs awhile)? I saw a YouTube review and she said that it pulls a lot on the lining.
> 
> Tempted to exchange for the new Greenwich instead. I love the Sutton look more, but the crossbody strap on Greenwich feels so much better



That's why i don't usually wear it crossbody. Just handheld. Im on a hunt of a nice crossbody bag probably selma messenger.


----------



## Minkette

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2895678
> 
> 
> 
> My first sutton! Medium color block, and im in love!


Is this the peanut color on the top panel? That is gorgeous!


----------



## ubo22

chocofrapp said:


> that's why i don't usually wear it crossbody. Just handheld. Im on a hunt of a nice crossbody bag probably selma messenger.


+1


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> Is this the peanut color on the top panel? That is gorgeous!


It's suntan and black.


----------



## B_girl_

Minkette said:


> Is this the peanut color on the top panel? That is gorgeous!




Yes it sun and black!!


----------



## B_girl_

Minkette said:


> Is this the peanut color on the top panel? That is gorgeous!




*suntan* sorry


----------



## B_girl_

could someone post a modeling pic with a small sutton? I want to see a size reference


----------



## herHAUTEness

M1SSLA said:


> I heard the MacBook can fit the medium but with the sides open. I haven't seen it if makes the bag look oddly shaped or not. A MacBook 13 fits the large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634744
> 
> 
> Here's a photo with a MacBook Pro 13" inside my large black sutton



Thank you; I needed a new school bag and I'm sold on the Large Sutton now..


----------



## 2 stars

B_girl_ said:


> could someone post a modeling pic with a small sutton? I want to see a size reference


Check pg.125 on this thread. Myluvofbags has mod shots of her small red sutton.


----------



## B_girl_

2 stars said:


> Check pg.125 on this thread. Myluvofbags has mod shots of her small red sutton.


Thank you so much!


----------



## M1SSLA

herHAUTEness said:


> Thank you; I needed a new school bag and I'm sold on the Large Sutton now..




Wow! I posted that a long time ago. I'm glad my reference helped somebody! If you need any other info on settling on a large sutton I can help


----------



## ubo22

herHAUTEness said:


> Thank you; I needed a new school bag and I'm sold on the Large Sutton now..


Be careful carrying the Sutton with heavy loads while using the shoulder strap.  The shoulder strap pulls on the inside lining of the bag when the bag is filled with heavy items.


----------



## leoloo24

This is probably a silly question but I haven't seen the bag in real life - can the charm be taken off easily or do you have to like cut it off?

Love he bag, but the charm is bothering me.


----------



## ubo22

charliemom12 said:


> This is probably a silly question but I haven't seen the bag in real life - can the charm be taken off easily or do you have to like cut it off?
> 
> Love he bag, but the charm is bothering me.


The charm can be taken off.  I took mine off because I don't like the extra embellishment.


----------



## Tokgabi

Ohh my goodness. I've had the Small Satchel in "Raspberry" for a few days and just Tarrago coated it and I LOVE it! This is the first pink thing I've ever owned, every worn. I'm not a pink girl, but this color and bag is amaaaazing. I'm happy to say that it fits exactly what I can put into my Balenciaga First bag and more. ^_^


----------



## paula3boys

Tokgabi said:


> Ohh my goodness. I've had the Small Satchel in "Raspberry" for a few days and just Tarrago coated it and I LOVE it! This is the first pink thing I've ever owned, every worn. I'm not a pink girl, but this color and bag is amaaaazing. I'm happy to say that it fits exactly what I can put into my Balenciaga First bag and more. ^_^




What is the coating?


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> What is the coating?


Tarrago is a rain/stain repellent similar to Apple Brand Garde Rain & Stain Repellent.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> Tarrago is a rain/stain repellent similar to Apple Brand Garde Rain & Stain Repellent.




Thanks!


----------



## inlovewbags

Treated myself with these two beauties today! I'm in love!!! The electric blue shows it's true color but it's hard to capture the true color of the raspberry... it's a lot more bright pink than the picture shows .. both are Just gorgeous!


----------



## smileydimples

inlovewbags said:


> Treated myself with these two beauties today! I'm in love!!! The electric blue shows it's true color but it's hard to capture the true color of the raspberry... it's a lot more bright pink than the picture shows .. both are Just gorgeous!



Love !! I always wanted the raspberry Sutton but it never goes on sale &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## paula3boys

Raspberry medium Sutton. I agree that it can be hard to capture true color, especially with stupid iPad Air camera! Lol this is my first Sutton


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Love !! I always wanted the raspberry Sutton but it never goes on sale &#128513;&#128513;




I know  it is so sad. I've been searching and it's only at MK so no sales. This color usually sells out in purses. I got EW Hamilton last fall at Dillard's and it never went on sale so I paid full price


----------



## inlovewbags

smileydimples said:


> Love !! I always wanted the raspberry Sutton but it never goes on sale &#128513;&#128513;



Yes.. it's so beautiful I just couldn't keep waiting and ended up paying full price... I don't regret it though!


----------



## inlovewbags

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2906457
> 
> Raspberry medium Sutton. I agree that it can be hard to capture true color, especially with stupid iPad Air camera! Lol this is my first Sutton



Beautiful!! Yeah I paid full prize too... but she is so worth it.. can't wait to use it!


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2906457
> 
> Raspberry medium Sutton. I agree that it can be hard to capture true color, especially with stupid iPad Air camera! Lol this is my first Sutton



Congrats!   She is beautiful!


----------



## myluvofbags

inlovewbags said:


> Treated myself with these two beauties today! I'm in love!!! The electric blue shows it's true color but it's hard to capture the true color of the raspberry... it's a lot more bright pink than the picture shows .. both are Just gorgeous!



Very pretty!   Congrats.


----------



## Tokgabi

My Small Sutton Satchel in "Raspberry."
I'm only 5', so the small is the perfect size.








I have four lip products and a pen in one of the small inner side pockets.
I put my phone in one of those four small side pockets, keys in another. 
Two small notepads I've had for years, mints, schedule, and MK gold mirror wallet fit.
My Kindle Fire HDX 7" fits upright, as well as sideways, in the outer zip compartments.
I just chose to put it in the center for easy access
All with the snap closures fastened together.

I can fit a Vitamin Water in with this stuff, too, snaps together.
There's quite a bit of space in the bottom where it doesn't taper so quickly.








And this is cooler-toned lighting where clouds covered the sun.
It can look like the color "Fuchsia" when the lighting goes a bit blue.






I LOVE this bag!! I'm already thinking of purchasing more colors in this same bag in the
future. It's full-on winter here for a while longer, but this color makes me and so many
others feel happy when we look at it. ^_^


----------



## inlovewbags

smileydimples said:


> Love !! I always wanted the raspberry Sutton but it never goes on sale &#128513;&#128513;



There's a medium raspberry Sutton  right now on eBay for $280 ! Anyone want to snatch that one?


----------



## myluvofbags

Tokgabi said:


> My Small Sutton Satchel in "Raspberry."
> I'm only 5', so the small is the perfect size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have four lip products and a pen in one of the small inner side pockets.
> I put my phone in one of those four small side pockets, keys in another.
> Two small notepads I've had for years, mints, schedule, and MK gold mirror wallet fit.
> My Kindle Fire HDX 7" fits upright, as well as sideways, in the outer zip compartments.
> I just chose to put it in the center for easy access
> All with the snap closures fastened together.
> 
> I can fit a Vitamin Water in with this stuff, too, snaps together.
> There's quite a bit of space in the bottom where it doesn't taper so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is cooler-toned lighting where clouds covered the sun.
> It can look like the color "Fuchsia" when the lighting goes a bit blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this bag!! I'm already thinking of purchasing more colors in this same bag in the
> future. It's full-on winter here for a while longer, but this color makes me and so many
> others feel happy when we look at it. ^_^



Congratulations on your beautiful bag.  I love the sutton and have 2 in the small size also.


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2906457
> 
> Raspberry medium Sutton. I agree that it can be hard to capture true color, especially with stupid iPad Air camera! Lol this is my first Sutton




Paula, how are you liking your Sutton?? Are you a convert yet? &#128522;


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> Paula, how are you liking your Sutton?? Are you a convert yet? &#128522;




I haven't taken tag off because I put my stuff in it and tried multiple carrying ways in my house and so far I'm not completely sold on it. I thought it would be lighter than my EW raspberry Hamilton and it is not. I like look of it better but wish crossbody strap was longer to accommodate the girls lol. I'm debating on trading for raspberry Greenwich. That raspberry isn't as bright IMO though. Sigh


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> I haven't taken tag off because I put my stuff in it and tried multiple carrying ways in my house and so far I'm not completely sold on it. I thought it would be lighter than my EW raspberry Hamilton and it is not. I like look of it better but wish crossbody strap was longer to accommodate the girls lol. I'm debating on trading for raspberry Greenwich. That raspberry isn't as bright IMO though. Sigh




I love mine but the color is the only thing that's saved it from being sold lol!! I do love the look, and it's a nice casual change from the selma. I like how I can rock my sutton even in sweats. I probably won't buy another one because of the issues that have been mentioned in this thread, but I do like having one in my collection. I do think that when you first buy a bag you go through a honeymoon stage, so if you're already doubting it then you should take it back. Life is too short and bags are too expensive to keep ones you're not completely in love with!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I love mine but the color is the only thing that's saved it from being sold lol!! I do love the look, and it's a nice casual change from the selma. I like how I can rock my sutton even in sweats. I probably won't buy another one because of the issues that have been mentioned in this thread, but I do like having one in my collection. I do think that when you first buy a bag you go through a honeymoon stage, so if you're already doubting it then you should take it back. Life is too short and bags are too expensive to keep ones you're not completely in love with!


+1 
I, too, love the color of mine (navy/white/luggage) and plan on keeping it, but won't be buying another one.


----------



## Tokgabi

Here's how my Small Sutton in "Raspberry" looked outside today.
Reeeeally amazing!


----------



## ley2

Tokgabi said:


> Here's how my Small Sutton in "Raspberry" looked outside today.
> Reeeeally amazing!



Its happy color! 
May i know if raspberry or fuschia is brighter pink?


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Its happy color!
> May i know if raspberry or fuschia is brighter pink?


Raspberry.


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> Raspberry.



oops.. so fuschia is the one with purple undertone? I thot it was the other way around.. lol.


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> oops.. so fuschia is the one with purple undertone? I thot it was the other way around.. lol.


Yes, fuschia has a purple undertone.


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> Yes, fuschia has a purple undertone.



Thanks ubo22! you are the expert!


----------



## paula3boys

ley2 said:


> Its happy color!
> May i know if raspberry or fuschia is brighter pink?



As stated above, raspberry is brighter and fuschia has purple undertones, but I wanted to let you know there is another thread with comparison pics of the two as well


----------



## zakksmommy1984

My camera really sucks unfortunately but here's fuchsia selma next to raspberry sutton


----------



## bellevie0891

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My camera really sucks unfortunately but here's fuchsia selma next to raspberry sutton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907707




I think it's a good picture that shows the variations between Fuschia/Raspberry


----------



## myluvofbags

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My camera really sucks unfortunately but here's fuchsia selma next to raspberry sutton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907707



Both beautiful shades. . Can't wait to see the watermelon color in person!


----------



## crystal2015

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My camera really sucks unfortunately but here's fuchsia selma next to raspberry sutton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907707


They both look gorgeous!  Do you like the selma or the sutton better? Which one is more practical in daily life? I am new to bags, can't decide which one to get. Thanks a lot.


----------



## debunga81

inlovewbags said:


> Treated myself with these two beauties today! I'm in love!!! The electric blue shows it's true color but it's hard to capture the true color of the raspberry... it's a lot more bright pink than the picture shows .. both are Just gorgeous!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

crystal2015 said:


> They both look gorgeous!  Do you like the selma or the sutton better? Which one is more practical in daily life? I am new to bags, can't decide which one to get. Thanks a lot.




I love them both but for me selma is my favorite style. It looks good both on the shoulder and handheld. The sutton on me looks best as a satchel not so good as a shoulder bag. It depends on your size and what you need in a bag&#128522;


----------



## paula3boys

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I love them both but for me selma is my favorite style. It looks good both on the shoulder and handheld. The sutton on me looks best as a satchel not so good as a shoulder bag. It depends on your size and what you need in a bag&#128522;




I agree wholeheartedly


----------



## ubo22

zakksmommy1984 said:


> i love them both but for me selma is my favorite style. It looks good both on the shoulder and handheld. The sutton on me looks best as a satchel not so good as a shoulder bag. It depends on your size and what you need in a bag&#128522;


 


paula3boys said:


> i agree wholeheartedly


 
+1


----------



## paula3boys

So I am officially unjoining the club as I returned my one and only NWT raspberry medium Sutton today. I just don't like the feel of carrying her when I put stuff in and walked around my room. I tried changing the strap all kinds of ways and didn't like it. I really don't like how it pulls on the interior. 

I will admire all of yours because I love the look. Just not the feel. Maybe some day they will modify how that strap pulls on the interior and/or make it a better strap length for those who have boobage! lol


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> So I am officially unjoining the club as I returned my one and only NWT raspberry medium Sutton today. I just don't like the feel of carrying her when I put stuff in and walked around my room. I tried changing the strap all kinds of ways and didn't like it. I really don't like how it pulls on the interior.
> 
> I will admire all of yours because I love the look. Just not the feel. Maybe some day they will modify how that strap pulls on the interior and/or make it a better strap length for those who have boobage! lol


Have you taken a look at the Greenwich tote? (not the satchel)  It looks almost exactly like the Sutton without the side zipper compartments.  And it looks like where the straps connect is pretty secure.


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> So I am officially unjoining the club as I returned my one and only NWT raspberry medium Sutton today. I just don't like the feel of carrying her when I put stuff in and walked around my room. I tried changing the strap all kinds of ways and didn't like it. I really don't like how it pulls on the interior.
> 
> I will admire all of yours because I love the look. Just not the feel. Maybe some day they will modify how that strap pulls on the interior and/or make it a better strap length for those who have boobage! lol



I don't really have a boobage issue so it works for me,  lol!  Yes, if you do not love it and the way it feels you have to send her back.  I'm sure you'll find something great to replace her!


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> Have you taken a look at the Greenwich tote? (not the satchel)  It looks almost exactly like the Sutton without the side zipper compartments.  And it looks like where the straps connect is pretty secure.



I ordered black with raspberry interior and am patiently waiting its arrival tomorrow or Monday. Come on Fed Ex!!! If I love her, I am thinking of getting raspberry with mandarin interior.


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> I ordered black with raspberry interior and am patiently waiting its arrival tomorrow or Monday. Come on Fed Ex!!! If I love her, I am thinking of getting raspberry with mandarin interior.


Did you order the tote and not the satchel?  The satchel converts into two types of bags, but the tote does not.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> Did you order the tote and not the satchel?  The satchel converts into two types of bags, but the tote does not.




Oops I read wrong. I got the satchel. I'm not interested in the tote so far as I haven't seen IRL and don't see color I want.


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> Oops I read wrong. I got the satchel. I'm not interested in the tote so far as I haven't seen IRL and don't see color I want.


I like the versatility of the Greenwich satchel better, as well.  But the Greenwich tote does look very similar to the Sutton if you wanted a Sutton substitute.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> I like the versatility of the Greenwich satchel better, as well.  But the Greenwich tote does look very similar to the Sutton if you wanted a Sutton substitute.



Thank you for the info as I hadn't considered it. I will wait to see it in a store so I can compare. That would be a nice substitute


----------



## conrad18

Officially joining the club!  Here I am having Sunday brunch with my hubby and my Medium Sutton in Dark Khaki. I normally go for bright-colored bags, but love DK when I'm in the mood for something more neutral.


----------



## myluvofbags

conrad18 said:


> Officially joining the club!  Here I am having Sunday brunch with my hubby and my Medium Sutton in Dark Khaki. I normally go for bright-colored bags, but love DK when I'm in the mood for something more neutral.



Very nice and yes the color is such a great neutral.   Enjoy your brunch.


----------



## ubo22

conrad18 said:


> Officially joining the club!  Here I am having Sunday brunch with my hubby and my Medium Sutton in Dark Khaki. I normally go for bright-colored bags, but love DK when I'm in the mood for something more neutral.


Beautiful bag!    Welcome to the Stylish Dressy/Sutton Tote Club!  :welcome2:


----------



## Ackm

Tokgabi said:


> Here's how my Small Sutton in "Raspberry" looked outside today.
> Reeeeally amazing!


The gold tooth is cute as well


----------



## MsFontella

I haven't carried her yet but here she is. I've decided to name her Nicole. ...lol, long story. Suntan and black medium sutton.


----------



## ubo22

MsFontella said:


> I haven't carried her yet but here she is. I've decided to name her Nicole. ...lol, long story. Suntan and black medium sutton.


Love  the Sutton (i.e., Nicole) and the matching wallet.


----------



## myluvofbags

MsFontella said:


> I haven't carried her yet but here she is. I've decided to name her Nicole. ...lol, long story. Suntan and black medium sutton.



Nice color combo.


----------



## B_girl_

Just ordered my mandarin and suntan color block !


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2920189
> 
> 
> Just ordered my mandarin and suntan color block !



Wow,  this is a great color!   Great choice since you already have a blossom color block bag.


----------



## Bootlover07

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2920189
> 
> 
> Just ordered my mandarin and suntan color block !




This bag is gorgeous in real life!!! I'm not a huge fan of color block bags, but I saw this one in store and it stopped me in my tracks. Love the pop of mandarin


----------



## shoptillidrop

I'm in love with the Sutton. My large black beauty. The matching wallet is on its way. Such a classic and classy bag.


----------



## bellevie0891

Thought I'd post a picture of the brown Sutton's. I was wondering how much the colors differed so maybe this will anyone else wondering.

You can also see the Nude color block and Chili colors in the back ground to compare.

From left to right - Luggage, Dark Khaki, Peanut.


----------



## paula3boys

bellevie0891 said:


> Thought I'd post a picture of the brown Sutton's. I was wondering how much the colors differed so maybe this will anyone else wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> You can also see the Nude color block and Chili colors in the back ground to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right - Luggage, Dark Khaki, Peanut.




Great comparison pic! You're making me want something in peanut color!


----------



## mimika

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My camera really sucks unfortunately but here's fuchsia selma next to raspberry sutton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907707



lovely bags! and your cat is adorable!


----------



## ChiChi143

I really want this bag but not sure if I should do with medium or large. I've been using my LV Palermo PM and love that size. I wish my Macy's had this bag in stock so I can check it out!


----------



## ubo22

ChiChi143 said:


> I really want this bag but not sure if I should do with medium or large. I've been using my LV Palermo PM and love that size. I wish my Macy's had this bag in stock so I can check it out!


You should check measurements online and compare to your LV Palermo measurements.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

mimika said:


> lovely bags! and your cat is adorable!




Thanks he's a chubby snugly boy[emoji4]


----------



## Ackm

May i kno whr can I get medium sutton in grape?


----------



## LAltiero85

Tokgabi said:


> My Small Sutton Satchel in "Raspberry."
> I'm only 5', so the small is the perfect size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have four lip products and a pen in one of the small inner side pockets.
> I put my phone in one of those four small side pockets, keys in another.
> Two small notepads I've had for years, mints, schedule, and MK gold mirror wallet fit.
> My Kindle Fire HDX 7" fits upright, as well as sideways, in the outer zip compartments.
> I just chose to put it in the center for easy access
> All with the snap closures fastened together.
> 
> I can fit a Vitamin Water in with this stuff, too, snaps together.
> There's quite a bit of space in the bottom where it doesn't taper so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is cooler-toned lighting where clouds covered the sun.
> It can look like the color "Fuchsia" when the lighting goes a bit blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this bag!! I'm already thinking of purchasing more colors in this same bag in the
> future. It's full-on winter here for a while longer, but this color makes me and so many
> others feel happy when we look at it. ^_^



So gorgeous!


----------



## LAltiero85

shoptillidrop said:


> I'm in love with the Sutton. My large black beauty. The matching wallet is on its way. Such a classic and classy bag.



Bag twins!  Gorgeous bag!


----------



## LAltiero85

conrad18 said:


> Officially joining the club!  Here I am having Sunday brunch with my hubby and my Medium Sutton in Dark Khaki. I normally go for bright-colored bags, but love DK when I'm in the mood for something more neutral.



Your outfit is so cute!  The bag is beautiful. That color is so pretty.


----------



## DreaDuhhh

I'm so exited to be a part of the dressy Sutton club soon! Can you guys help me on which color I should choose, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Bootlover07

DreaDuhhh said:


> I'm so exited to be a part of the dressy Sutton club soon! Can you guys help me on which color I should choose, I'd really appreciate it!




Yay! You will love it, it's such a pretty bag! I'm partial to pearl grey but I have that color in the selma. Do you like gold or silver hardware better? That will help with your decision. I really like navy, but I personally don't like it with black so I think pearl grey is more versatile (I wear a lot of dark colors). It also goes really well with spring and summer clothes as well. You can't go wrong with either!


----------



## myluvofbags

DreaDuhhh said:


> I'm so exited to be a part of the dressy Sutton club soon! Can you guys help me on which color I should choose, I'd really appreciate it!



Wow,  this is really hard as they are both great neutrals.   Do you have either color yet?   If not and you already have a black bag I'm sure, I'd go with the grey first.   My opinion.


----------



## ubo22

DreaDuhhh said:


> I'm so exited to be a part of the dressy Sutton club soon! Can you guys help me on which color I should choose, I'd really appreciate it!


Gold hardware or silver hardware?  Dark neutral or light neutral?  You really have to make these decisions yourself based on your wardrobe and preferences.


----------



## keishapie1973

DreaDuhhh said:


> I'm so exited to be a part of the dressy Sutton club soon! Can you guys help me on which color I should choose, I'd really appreciate it!



I love the pearl grey and think it will be more wearable in the spring/ summer.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> i love the pearl grey and think it will be more wearable in the spring/ summer.....


+1


----------



## 2 stars

Does anyone know if raspberry sutton is ever going to go on sale on MK website? Everything else in raspberry has been marked down besides the sutton.


----------



## debunga81

My sutton club entry in medium Claret


----------



## keishapie1973

debunga81 said:


> My sutton club entry in medium Claret



Very pretty!!!! Love the color.....


----------



## ubo22

debunga81 said:


> My sutton club entry in medium Claret


I love that claret color!


----------



## shoptillidrop

My large Sutton in Dark Khaki. The color in this picture is pretty spot on of the color in person. A gorgeous neutral shade.


----------



## ubo22

shoptillidrop said:


> My large Sutton in Dark Khaki. The color in this picture is pretty spot on of the color in person. A gorgeous neutral shade.


Dark khaki is such a nice neutral.  Just a bit lighter than dark dune.


----------



## myluvofbags

shoptillidrop said:


> My large Sutton in Dark Khaki. The color in this picture is pretty spot on of the color in person. A gorgeous neutral shade.



Very nice.   I agree,  dark khaki is a great neutral.


----------



## keishapie1973

shoptillidrop said:


> My large Sutton in Dark Khaki. The color in this picture is pretty spot on of the color in person. A gorgeous neutral shade.




Very pretty!!![emoji1]


----------



## melbo

My first Sutton. I feel I had buy one that would match every outfit. I love &#128525; !!


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> My first Sutton. I feel I had buy one that would match every outfit. I love &#128525; !!



Gorgeous!!!! The Sutton is a great bag......


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> My first Sutton. I feel I had buy one that would match every outfit. I love &#128525; !!


What a great color and a great bag!  Yes, it's good to own at least one Sutton.  Good choice!


----------



## Cavaliermum

Hi everyone, I can now become a member of the club, I got my first Michael Kors bag today and I love it!!!


----------



## ubo22

Cavaliermum said:


> Hi everyone, I can now become a member of the club, I got my first Michael Kors bag today and I love it!!!


Gorgeous!  Welcome to the Stylish Dressy/Sutton Tote Club!  :welcome2:


----------



## myluvofbags

Cavaliermum said:


> Hi everyone, I can now become a member of the club, I got my first Michael Kors bag today and I love it!!!



Congrats and welcome to the club!   Beautiful color choice!


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> My first Sutton. I feel I had buy one that would match every outfit. I love &#128525; !!



I think this is a terrific color and will match lots of outfits.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Cavaliermum said:


> Hi everyone, I can now become a member of the club, I got my first Michael Kors bag today and I love it!!!




Gorgeous great first choice!


----------



## 2 stars

Has anyone come across small sutton in watermelon? If anybody does can you please PM me. 

My local MK boutique SA is telling me watermelon is a department store exclusive which I know is not true because the MK website has several watermelon handbags.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

2 stars said:


> Has anyone come across small sutton in watermelon? If anybody does can you please PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> My local MK boutique SA is telling me watermelon is a department store exclusive which I know is not true because the MK website has several watermelon handbags.




I haven't but they did have the pale pink small sutton at Macy's.


----------



## 2 stars

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I haven't but they did have the pale pink small sutton at Macy's.



Thanks for the info. I called Macy's and the SA was able to see watermelon in their system but not available yet. If anyone comes across this can you please let me know.


----------



## gratefulgirl

Originally I purchased a Hamilton in Heritage Blue, but I could not fall in love with the color. So I returned it and finally got the bag that I have been wanting FOREVER!!!! Here she is out to lunch on this beautiful day.


----------



## Bootlover07

gratefulgirl said:


> Originally I purchased a Hamilton in Heritage Blue, but I could not fall in love with the color. So I returned it and finally got the bag that I have been wanting FOREVER!!!! Here she is out to lunch on this beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936561




Beautiful!! It's navy right? I think it is much prettier and more versatile than the heritage blue.


----------



## keishapie1973

gratefulgirl said:


> Originally I purchased a Hamilton in Heritage Blue, but I could not fall in love with the color. So I returned it and finally got the bag that I have been wanting FOREVER!!!! Here she is out to lunch on this beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936561




Great decision and I love the Sutton!!! [emoji3]


----------



## ubo22

gratefulgirl said:


> Originally I purchased a Hamilton in Heritage Blue, but I could not fall in love with the color. So I returned it and finally got the bag that I have been wanting FOREVER!!!! Here she is out to lunch on this beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936561


Such a classy, pretty bag.  Love it in navy!


----------



## B_girl_

My new Sutton babies


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2936589
> View attachment 2936590
> 
> 
> My new Sutton babies


OMG...I love them both!  Such pretty colors!


----------



## gratefulgirl

Bootlover07 said:


> Beautiful!! It's navy right? I think it is much prettier and more versatile than the heritage blue.




Yes, it's the large Navy. You're right about the versatility. I aspire to be like other women on here that have their handbags for over a decade.


----------



## cdtracing

I am considering adding a Sutton to my MK collection & I would appreciate you Sutton Ladies help & advise.  What are the Pros & Cons of the Sutton?  I carry a quite a bit of stuff in my purses which is why I like a large bag.  I also need to know how sturdy is the construction of the Sutton.  As a legally permitted firearms carrier ( it's part of my job), I would need to know if the Sutton would hold up to the weight of my carry weapon.  I have heard that the Sutton had issues with the straps/handles in the past & would like to know if this issue has been addressed.  I have large Selmas, Hamiltons, & a Dillon & they have no problem handling the extra weight.  My E/W Hamilton will accommodate but being smaller makes it a little tight.  Any advise?


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2936589
> View attachment 2936590
> 
> 
> My new Sutton babies



Such cute babies!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I am considering adding a Sutton to my MK collection & I would appreciate you Sutton Ladies help & advise.  What are the Pros & Cons of the Sutton?  I carry a quite a bit of stuff in my purses which is why I like a large bag.  I also need to know how sturdy is the construction of the Sutton.  As a legally permitted firearms carrier ( it's part of my job), I would need to know if the Sutton would hold up to the weight of my carry weapon.  I have heard that the Sutton had issues with the straps/handles in the past & would like to know if this issue has been addressed.  I have large Selmas, Hamiltons, & a Dillon & they have no problem handling the extra weight.  My E/W Hamilton will accommodate but being smaller makes it a little tight.  Any advise?


cdtracing, I think your firearm would fit comfortably in the side zipper pocket.  Those pockets are very large.  But if you carry a lot and the bag gets heavy, you won't be able to use the attachable shoulder strap because it pulls at the lining of the bag.  I only carry mine with fewer things on the weekends or during vacations with the short handles.  It's a great bag when carried that way.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> cdtracing, I think your firearm would fit comfortably in the side zipper pocket.  Those pockets are very large.  But if you carry a lot and the bag gets heavy, you won't be able to use the attachable shoulder strap because it pulls at the lining of the bag.  I only carry mine with fewer things on the weekends or during vacations with the short handles.  It's a great bag when carried that way.



Thank you, Ubo.   I was wondering if the side pockets would be large enough.  I don't always need to carry in my purse as I a shoulder holster & several for my belt.  It's just that sometimes, it's works better to have in the purse.  I don't carry iPads or anything of that nature but I do need to be able to carry a notebook or file from time to time.  I need to inspect them IRL.  I do  like the style of the Sutton & it is a change from the Selmas.


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> OMG...I love them both!  Such pretty colors!


Thank you!  I finally got my pale blue


----------



## gratefulgirl

cdtracing said:


> I am considering adding a Sutton to my MK collection & I would appreciate you Sutton Ladies help & advise.  What are the Pros & Cons of the Sutton?  I carry a quite a bit of stuff in my purses which is why I like a large bag.  I also need to know how sturdy is the construction of the Sutton.  As a legally permitted firearms carrier ( it's part of my job), I would need to know if the Sutton would hold up to the weight of my carry weapon.  I have heard that the Sutton had issues with the straps/handles in the past & would like to know if this issue has been addressed.  I have large Selmas, Hamiltons, & a Dillon & they have no problem handling the extra weight.  My E/W Hamilton will accommodate but being smaller makes it a little tight.  Any advise?




Regarding the size, I would recommend the large. I own both the medium and large sizes. The large is very spacious!


----------



## AuntJulie

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Ubo.   I was wondering if the side pockets would be large enough.  I don't always need to carry in my purse as I a shoulder holster & several for my belt.  It's just that sometimes, it's works better to have in the purse.  I don't carry iPads or anything of that nature but I do need to be able to carry a notebook or file from time to time.  I need to inspect them IRL.  I do  like the style of the Sutton & it is a change from the Selmas.




I haven't received it yet, but my husband just bought me a special insert for my purses so the holster is away from other items and poised ready for you to draw the weapon if necessary.


----------



## cdtracing

AuntJulie said:


> I haven't received it yet, but my husband just bought me a special insert for my purses so the holster is away from other items and poised ready for you to draw the weapon if necessary.



You'll like it.  My husband had 2 custom made to fit 2 of my carries which are different sizes, models, & calibers.


----------



## melbo

gratefulgirl said:


> Originally I purchased a Hamilton in Heritage Blue, but I could not fall in love with the color. So I returned it and finally got the bag that I have been wanting FOREVER!!!! Here she is out to lunch on this beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936561



I love love love! This one is still on my wish list. So lovely and great choice!


----------



## melbo

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2936589
> View attachment 2936590
> 
> 
> My new Sutton babies



Gorgeous colors! You did well!


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Ubo.   I was wondering if the side pockets would be large enough.  I don't always need to carry in my purse as I a shoulder holster & several for my belt.  It's just that sometimes, it's works better to have in the purse.  I don't carry iPads or anything of that nature but I do need to be able to carry a notebook or file from time to time.  I need to inspect them IRL.  I do  like the style of the Sutton & it is a change from the Selmas.



Definitely check it out IRL. I would buy one, bring it home, and put everything inside to see the end look. Sometimes things will look lumpy in the zippered pockets. The strap pulls on the lining and will make it separate. On a side note, I had the stitching on my Sutton reinforced by a professional. That is also an option. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Definitely check it out IRL. I would buy one, bring it home, and put everything inside to see the end look. Sometimes things will look lumpy in the zippered pockets. The strap pulls on the lining and will make it separate. On a side note, I had the stitching on my Sutton reinforced by a professional. That is also an option. Let us know what you decide!



That's a really good idea about having the stitching reinforced.  I like the idea of something different but I don't want something too big.  I am not a petite woman; I'm 5' 10" & while I have always preferred large bags, sometimes they're just too big for my use.  My SNL has tried for years to get me to try smaller bags.  I bought a Fendi Zucca Mama bag, one of the Baguette bags (I think that was the name) when I was in NY a few years ago.  Anyway, I carried it twice & wound up giving it to her because I did not like it at all.  She loves it & it suits her perfectly.  She's only 5'4".


----------



## 2 stars

I need your opinions. 

I'm dying to have a sutton well today I was an ebay and found a small navy sutton for about half of what it retails. Only problem is it's pre-owned and doesn't come with tags. Contemplating on selling my medium navy selma to purchase the navy sutton. What do you all think?


----------



## accessorygirl2

I just ordered a pearl gray medium sutton from ebags, on sale for $244. I can't wait to get it! Needed a summer bag with silver hw. This will be my first sutton.


----------



## cdtracing

accessorygirl2 said:


> I just ordered a pearl gray medium sutton from ebags, on sale for $244. I can't wait to get it! Needed a summer bag with silver hw. This will be my first sutton.



Be sure to post pics of your new addition when you get it so we can all Oooooh & Aaaaaaah!


----------



## cdtracing

2 stars said:


> I need your opinions.
> 
> I'm dying to have a sutton well today I was an ebay and found a small navy sutton for about half of what it retails. Only problem is it's pre-owned and doesn't come with tags. Contemplating on selling my medium navy selma to purchase the navy sutton. What do you all think?



Let us know what you decide & be sure to post pics if you decide to get the small navy!


----------



## Ackm

Waiting my beauty to come all the way from US!


----------



## keishapie1973

Ackm said:


> Waiting my beauty to come all the way from US!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## punksjunk

Do you gals know how often, if at all, the Suttons go on sale at Macy's?

Also, I see that they are excluded from the regular coupons they send in the mail. Any idea if the F&F would apply? Hoping to get the Navy and then the Gray. 

Sorry, I was only able to go back to page 114...now time for


----------



## ubo22

punksjunk said:


> Do you gals know how often, if at all, the Suttons go on sale at Macy's?
> 
> Also, I see that they are excluded from the regular coupons they send in the mail. Any idea if the F&F would apply? Hoping to get the Navy and then the Gray.
> 
> Sorry, I was only able to go back to page 114...now time for


Usually MK bags are included during Macy's F&F sale.  That sale is scheduled to occur next in late April.  You should be able to pick up a Sutton then.


----------



## paula3boys

Look at this new watermelon/pink colorblock Sutton. I haven't seen this one before



http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL...nts%3D723&eItemId=prod175620415&cmCat=product


----------



## AuntJulie

punksjunk said:


> Do you gals know how often, if at all, the Suttons go on sale at Macy's?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I see that they are excluded from the regular coupons they send in the mail. Any idea if the F&F would apply? Hoping to get the Navy and then the Gray.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was only able to go back to page 114...now time for




The other day Bloomingdales had a F & F sale and the suttons were on sale. There was an aquamarine one!  I'm not sure if the sale is still on though.


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Look at this new watermelon/pink colorblock Sutton. I haven't seen this one before
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL...nts%3D723&eItemId=prod175620415&cmCat=product



I love that !! Can't wait to see it in person


----------



## kerriberri76

Nordstrom has the medium Sutton on sale right now for $246, I just ordered one in the Luggage color


----------



## kerriberri76

Ok, I have a dilemma...I bought the Medium Sutton today in luggage with tax it cost $267 but then I saw the large Sutton in the same color on Bloomingdales site with their F&F discount for $276 so I ordered it as well to compare the sizes. The medium fits all my stuff but I want to see how the large looks on my frame...I'm 5'9" and plus sized. I don't think the medium looks small by any means but just curious to see the difference. Im using the bag for everyday use....shopping, errands just an everyday bag. What are your thoughts on the two sizes and which do you prefer for everyday?  Thanks!


----------



## ubo22

AuntJulie said:


> The other day Bloomingdales had a F & F sale and the suttons were on sale. There was an aquamarine one!  I'm not sure if the sale is still on though.


The Bloomingdale's F&F sale has been extended through 3/30.


----------



## Bootlover07

kerriberri76 said:


> Ok, I have a dilemma...I bought the Medium Sutton today in luggage with tax it cost $267 but then I saw the large Sutton in the same color on Bloomingdales site with their F&F discount for $276 so I ordered it as well to compare the sizes. The medium fits all my stuff but I want to see how the large looks on my frame...I'm 5'9" and plus sized. I don't think the medium looks small by any means but just curious to see the difference. Im using the bag for everyday use....shopping, errands just an everyday bag. What are your thoughts on the two sizes and which do you prefer for everyday?  Thanks!




I personally prefer the large. I had the sapphire medium and purchased and returned it several times before finally letting it go. It fit all my stuff but nothing extra. I bought the large sapphire on clearance and love it so much more. It fits everything without being cramped, but it's not too big. I'm 5'3 and around 110 for reference.


----------



## kerriberri76

Bootlover07 said:


> I personally prefer the large. I had the sapphire medium and purchased and returned it several times before finally letting it go. It fit all my stuff but nothing extra. I bought the large sapphire on clearance and love it so much more. It fits everything without being cramped, but it's not too big. I'm 5'3 and around 110 for reference.






Thank you! I'm hoping to get the large soon so I can make my decision [emoji4]


----------



## Bootlover07

kerriberri76 said:


> Thank you! I'm hoping to get the large soon so I can make my decision [emoji4]




Both are great so you can't go wrong with either; it's just what works best for you. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## kerriberri76

Bootlover07 said:


> Both are great so you can't go wrong with either; it's just what works best for you. Let us know what you decide!




Will do!


----------



## PamK

punksjunk said:


> Do you gals know how often, if at all, the Suttons go on sale at Macy's?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I see that they are excluded from the regular coupons they send in the mail. Any idea if the F&F would apply? Hoping to get the Navy and then the Gray.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was only able to go back to page 114...now time for




I was told by Macy's SA that the next "Friends and Family" sale would be at the end of April before Mother's Day.


----------



## AuntJulie

kerriberri76 said:


> Ok, I have a dilemma...I bought the Medium Sutton today in luggage with tax it cost $267 but then I saw the large Sutton in the same color on Bloomingdales site with their F&F discount for $276 so I ordered it as well to compare the sizes. The medium fits all my stuff but I want to see how the large looks on my frame...I'm 5'9" and plus sized. I don't think the medium looks small by any means but just curious to see the difference. Im using the bag for everyday use....shopping, errands just an everyday bag. What are your thoughts on the two sizes and which do you prefer for everyday?  Thanks!



I'm plus sized and always go for the larger bag, however in the Sutton, I think the medium is the best size. It's practical and a wee bit larger than the east west Hamilton which is ideal. 

The large Sutton looks to lose its shape IMO.


----------



## kerriberri76

AuntJulie said:


> I'm plus sized and always go for the larger bag, however in the Sutton, I think the medium is the best size. It's practical and a wee bit larger than the east west Hamilton which is ideal.
> 
> 
> 
> The large Sutton looks to lose its shape IMO.





Thanks so much!


----------



## B_girl_

melbo said:


> Gorgeous colors! You did well!


Thank you!


----------



## kerriberri76

Ok, help me decide which size Sutton looks best on me. I'm really torn between the medium and the large. To me there's a pretty big difference in size between the two. The medium fits all my stuff with not my room to spare and the large holds everything comfortably with room to spare. This is strictly a personal use bag, I don't need it for work so I won't be toting around any computers, tablets, ect. I'm no good at making these decisions on my own. Thanks!


----------



## ubo22

kerriberri76 said:


> Ok, help me decide which size Sutton looks best on me. I'm really torn between the medium and the large. To me there's a pretty big difference in size between the two. The medium fits all my stuff with not my room to spare and the large holds everything comfortably with room to spare. This is strictly a personal use bag, I don't need it for work so I won't be toting around any computers, tablets, ect. I'm no good at making these decisions on my own. Thanks!
> View attachment 2947763
> View attachment 2947764
> View attachment 2947765


I'd go with the large because the Sutton can show lumps & bumps if you overstuff it.  With the medium you'd never be able to put anything else in your bag.  With the large you'll have room to spare.  Both look good on you, by the way, but I'd go with the large.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

kerriberri76 said:


> Ok, help me decide which size Sutton looks best on me. I'm really torn between the medium and the large. To me there's a pretty big difference in size between the two. The medium fits all my stuff with not my room to spare and the large holds everything comfortably with room to spare. This is strictly a personal use bag, I don't need it for work so I won't be toting around any computers, tablets, ect. I'm no good at making these decisions on my own. Thanks!
> View attachment 2947763
> View attachment 2947764
> View attachment 2947765



The N/S! It looks stunning on you!


----------



## shoptillidrop

kerriberri76 said:


> Ok, help me decide which size Sutton looks best on me. I'm really torn between the medium and the large. To me there's a pretty big difference in size between the two. The medium fits all my stuff with not my room to spare and the large holds everything comfortably with room to spare. This is strictly a personal use bag, I don't need it for work so I won't be toting around any computers, tablets, ect. I'm no good at making these decisions on my own. Thanks!
> View attachment 2947763
> View attachment 2947764
> View attachment 2947765



the large looks beautiful on you.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Go for the large.


----------



## bellevie0891

kerriberri76 said:


> Ok, help me decide which size Sutton looks best on me. I'm really torn between the medium and the large. To me there's a pretty big difference in size between the two. The medium fits all my stuff with not my room to spare and the large holds everything comfortably with room to spare. This is strictly a personal use bag, I don't need it for work so I won't be toting around any computers, tablets, ect. I'm no good at making these decisions on my own. Thanks!
> View attachment 2947763
> View attachment 2947764
> View attachment 2947765




I say large. It looks great on you [emoji4]


----------



## gratefulgirl

ubo22 said:


> I'd go with the large because the Sutton can show lumps & bumps if you overstuff it.  With the medium you'd never be able to put anything else in your bag.  With the large you'll have room to spare.  Both look good on you, by the way, but I'd go with the large.




+1
I recently got my rid of my medium Sutton in exchange for a large for this reason.


----------



## keishapie1973

kerriberri76 said:


> Ok, help me decide which size Sutton looks best on me. I'm really torn between the medium and the large. To me there's a pretty big difference in size between the two. The medium fits all my stuff with not my room to spare and the large holds everything comfortably with room to spare. This is strictly a personal use bag, I don't need it for work so I won't be toting around any computers, tablets, ect. I'm no good at making these decisions on my own. Thanks!
> View attachment 2947763
> View attachment 2947764
> View attachment 2947765



I like the large best on you.....


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

5 emoji's for every post? I just realized it's april fools day LOL! :lolots::giggles:


----------



## keishapie1973

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> 5 emoji's for every post? I just realized it's april fools day LOL! :lolots::giggles:



I realized it right away. I did indulge for one post but no one else was doing it so I felt silly....


----------



## Pinkalicious

Omg why oh why did I click on this thread..I already liked the sutton but now I am CONVINCED my next bag needs to be the sutton. My dilemma right now is that I love it in black..black saffiano is just LOVELY!

I think I want to exchange my black large colette for a sutton because the leather is just too stress-inducing and the one I picked up from Macy's has puffed up leather and a zipper indentation. 

What is the average lowest price that suttons can go for? Debating on whether to wait for the Macy's F&F sale or buy on ebay. Thanks


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Omg why oh why did I click on this thread..I already liked the sutton but now I am CONVINCED my next bag needs to be the sutton. My dilemma right now is that I love it in black..black saffiano is just LOVELY!
> 
> I think I want to exchange my black large colette for a sutton because the leather is just too stress-inducing and the one I picked up from Macy's has puffed up leather and a zipper indentation.
> 
> What is the average lowest price that suttons can go for? Debating on whether to wait for the Macy's F&F sale or buy on ebay. Thanks



I would wait on the Macy's f&f sale to get a good deal. The price would be close to the eBay price, brand new and guaranteed authentic....


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> I would wait on the Macy's f&f sale to get a good deal. The price would be close to the eBay price, brand new and guaranteed authentic....



Thanks keishapie1973! Btw how are you liking your colette? Do you have a sutton? The colette is gorgeous but the leather maintenance scares me haha. I would stress over every little thing with it but it's so beautiful, I'm torn. Saffiano leather is so stress-free! My dilemma is that I love love love the sutton in black but I don't think I can justify having 2 black MKs in my collection, even though they are diff styles and diff leather. I'm just weird like that..plus I have a lot of other black bags in diff brands (Balenciaga, Chanel, Kate Spade...). What to do!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks keishapie1973! Btw how are you liking your colette? Do you have a sutton? The colette is gorgeous but the leather maintenance scares me haha. I would stress over every little thing with it but it's so beautiful, I'm torn. Saffiano leather is so stress-free! My dilemma is that I love love love the sutton in black but I don't think I can justify having 2 black MKs in my collection, even though they are diff styles and diff leather. I'm just weird like that..plus I have a lot of other black bags in diff brands (Balenciaga, Chanel, Kate Spade...). What to do!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Yes, I have a sutton in sapphire and love it. It's actually the bag that I'm carrying today. I love the style so much. Great organization. The saffiano leather is thinner than my Selma's so I don't have to worry about it as much. I keep my wallet in the front zip area and miscellaneous items in the open area so the lack of a zipper isn't an issue. I also have two black bags, Selma and Hamilton traveler. Otherwise, I definitely would have gotten the Colotte in black because it's gorgeous.

The black Sutton would be worry-free and gorgeous. Go try both of them on and make your decision. Both are great bags......


----------



## kerriberri76

ubo22 said:


> I'd go with the large because the Sutton can show lumps & bumps if you overstuff it.  With the medium you'd never be able to put anything else in your bag.  With the large you'll have room to spare.  Both look good on you, by the way, but I'd go with the large.







Norwegian Girl said:


> The N/S! It looks stunning on you!







shoptillidrop said:


> the large looks beautiful on you.







BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Go for the large.







bellevie0891 said:


> I say large. It looks great on you [emoji4]







keishapie1973 said:


> I like the large best on you.....




Thank you all so much for your help! After loading and unloading both sizes for what seemed like hours, I've decided to keep the large sutton because I feel like it will better suit my needs. As much as I wanted the medium to work it just wasn't going to, I was having to  place things a certain way and I don't like doing that....I just like to open and toss and the large lets me do that. So thanks again!

PS....between this Sutton I just got and the Heritage Blue Selma I got last week on clearance I could be headed down a dangerous slippery slope with the MK bags [emoji15]


----------



## coivcte

kerriberri76 said:


> Thank you all so much for your help! After loading and unloading both sizes for what seemed like hours, I've decided to keep the large sutton because I feel like it will better suit my needs. As much as I wanted the medium to work it just wasn't going to, I was having to  place things a certain way and I don't like doing that....I just like to open and toss and the large lets me do that. So thanks again!
> 
> PS....between this Sutton I just got and the Heritage Blue Selma I got last week on clearance I could be headed down a dangerous slippery slope with the MK bags [emoji15]



Don't worry, I am here at the bottom of the slope to catch you if need to!


----------



## melbo

kerriberri76 said:


> Thank you all so much for your help! After loading and unloading both sizes for what seemed like hours, I've decided to keep the large sutton because I feel like it will better suit my needs. As much as I wanted the medium to work it just wasn't going to, I was having to  place things a certain way and I don't like doing that....I just like to open and toss and the large lets me do that. So thanks again!
> 
> PS....between this Sutton I just got and the Heritage Blue Selma I got last week on clearance I could be headed down a dangerous slippery slope with the MK bags [emoji15]



Good choice on the large! It really is convenient when you're in a hurry. Us girls will be pushing you forward and joining you on that ride. &#128077;&#128513;&#128521;


----------



## kerriberri76

coivcte said:


> Don't worry, I am here at the bottom of the slope to catch you if need to!







melbo said:


> Good choice on the large! It really is convenient when you're in a hurry. Us girls will be pushing you forward and joining you on that ride. [emoji106][emoji16][emoji6]





Such enablers! [emoji4][emoji6]


----------



## Pinkalicious

kerriberri76 said:


> Such enablers! [emoji4][emoji6]



That's what TPF is all about 

If it makes you feel better I have gotten the large black colette, the medium peanut selma messenger, and the pale pink medium messenger all within 2 months (guess where my tax refund went)... I now need to get out of this thread because I want a sutton to complete my MK collection haha!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> That's what TPF is all about
> 
> If it makes you feel better I have gotten the large black colette, the medium peanut selma messenger, and the pale pink medium messenger all within 2 months (guess where my tax refund went)... I now need to get out of this thread because I want a sutton to complete my MK collection haha!



Hahaha!   Get the Sutton!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> That's what TPF is all about
> 
> If it makes you feel better I have gotten the large black colette, the medium peanut selma messenger, and the pale pink medium messenger all within 2 months (guess where my tax refund went)... I now need to get out of this thread because I want a sutton to complete my MK collection haha!



You won't feel complete without the Sutton, trust me. Once that is checked off, the MK bug will subside. &#128518;&#128150;&#128092;


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> Hahaha!   Get the Sutton!





melbo said:


> You won't feel complete without the Sutton, trust me. Once that is checked off, the MK bug will subside. &#128518;&#128150;&#128092;



ahhh i gotta get out of this thread haha:doggie::doggie::doggie:

i'm going to go to macy's tomorrow to exchange my colette for a diff one without puffy leather and the zipper indentation, i'll check out the sutton while i'm there but i'll need to wait until the F&F sale! 

until then, gonna live vicariously through all of you in this club!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

My pursetrain went off the rails out of control like "final destination" YEARS ago. I just love purses. High end, low end. I just love'em!


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> My pursetrain went off the rails out of control like "final destination" YEARS ago. I just love purses. High end, low end. I just love'em!



Loool! I laughed so hard reading your comment! If it makes you happy then why not? They are so beautiful to look at and not embarrassing at all. Imagine if you collected vintage toothbrushes or something... Lol I wouldn't want to know! &#128513;&#128522;


----------



## 2 stars

myluvofbags said:


> Hahaha!   Get the Sutton!



I know you have the small sutton. Can you fit a regular size wallet? If so are there any issues getting it in and out of the bag?

I'm debating between small and medium. I feel like medium will be too big for my needs but am worried the small will be a tight fit. I have not seen small size anywhere so can't compare sizes. I can only go by online measurements.


----------



## myluvofbags

2 stars said:


> I know you have the small sutton. Can you fit a regular size wallet? If so are there any issues getting it in and out of the bag?
> 
> I'm debating between small and medium. I feel like medium will be too big for my needs but am worried the small will be a tight fit. I have not seen small size anywhere so can't compare sizes. I can only go by online measurements.



Here's some photos.   I can fit a regular size wallet easy.  I just slide it in and out at an angle,  no problem.  I love the protection of having the zipper.   Here's what it fits comfortably.   If you plan on carrying more or a bigger cosmetic bag you should go with the bigger size.


----------



## myluvofbags

2 stars said:


> I know you have the small sutton. Can you fit a regular size wallet? If so are there any issues getting it in and out of the bag?
> 
> I'm debating between small and medium. I feel like medium will be too big for my needs but am worried the small will be a tight fit. I have not seen small size anywhere so can't compare sizes. I can only go by online measurements.



Btw, how are you liking the pink miranda?   Was it a keeper?


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Here's some photos.   I can fit a regular size wallet easy.  I just slide it in and out at an angle,  no problem.  I love the protection of having the zipper.   Here's what it fits comfortably.   If you plan on carrying more or a bigger cosmetic bag you should go with the bigger size.



Wow, this is adorable and it fits so much!


----------



## Cavaliermum

2 stars said:


> I know you have the small sutton. Can you fit a regular size wallet? If so are there any issues getting it in and out of the bag?
> 
> I'm debating between small and medium. I feel like medium will be too big for my needs but am worried the small will be a tight fit. I have not seen small size anywhere so can't compare sizes. I can only go by online measurements.



I have a large Ted Baker wallet that fits in the zipper pocket of the small sutton


----------



## Norwegian Girl

myluvofbags said:


> Here's some photos.   I can fit a regular size wallet easy.  I just slide it in and out at an angle,  no problem.  I love the protection of having the zipper.   Here's what it fits comfortably.   If you plan on carrying more or a bigger cosmetic bag you should go with the bigger size.



So basicly the small sutton is aproximately the same size as a selma medium messenger? A bit taller perhaps?


----------



## 2 stars

myluvofbags said:


> Btw, how are you liking the pink miranda?   Was it a keeper?



Thanks for all the pictures you are seriously the most helpful person. 

Unfortunately I ended up returning her. I put all my things and carried her around the house but she was way bigger than what i'm used to carrying. Plus I have 3 other pink bags (raspberry e/w hamilton, deep pink jet set tote, and fuschia with shw) so I did not need another pink bag. I think if it would have been black I would have definitely kept her. I think i'm more of an ex small miranda kind of girl now just waiting for the right color to pull the trigger. For now I will admire and drool at all your pretty mirandas.


----------



## 2 stars

Cavaliermum said:


> I have a large Ted Baker wallet that fits in the zipper pocket of the small sutton



Thank you so much for the picture and help. The small size is the way to go for me.


----------



## myluvofbags

Norwegian Girl said:


> So basicly the small sutton is aproximately the same size as a selma medium messenger? A bit taller perhaps?



I'm not sure how big the messenger is.  The measurement on the base of the small sutton and my medium selma are the same 11".


----------



## Norwegian Girl

myluvofbags said:


> I'm not sure how big the messenger is.  The measurement on the base of the small sutton and my medium selma are the same 11".



Thanks for comparison pics!  I was just suprised to find the base of the small sutton and the medium selma to be so close to the medium messenger in size. The base of my messenger is between 10.62" and 11 ". I thought the Selma and the Sutton were bigger. Love both your bags!


----------



## ley2

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thanks for comparison pics!  I was just suprised to find the base of the small sutton and the medium selma to be so close to the medium messenger in size. The base of my messenger is between 10.62" and 11 ". I thought the Selma and the Sutton were bigger. Love both your bags!



I think small sutton is still bigger than medium messenger.. I like the size though


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ley2 said:


> I think small sutton is still bigger than medium messenger.. I like the size though



I think its taller, but with the approximatly same base size.


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> I'm not sure how big the messenger is.  The measurement on the base of the small sutton and my medium selma are the same 11".




Thank you, this is so helpful! I had no idea how small the small size was, but it looks to be a decent size.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Loool! I laughed so hard reading your comment! If it makes you happy then why not? They are so beautiful to look at and not embarrassing at all. Imagine if you collected vintage toothbrushes or something... Lol I wouldn't want to know! &#128513;&#128522;



That reminds me of a story about 20 years ago, there was some strange little man who collected ALL of his nail clippings for decades! WHAT?? WHY?? Hands and feet! They hold no value, its totally disgusting and STUPID!! What a waste of time. All those yellow, curled up clippings makes me shudder even now. I wonder if he left them in his will??!! Ummm...no thanks uncle weirdo!!


----------



## kerriberri76

Ok, so after carrying around my large Sutton for the last 3 days I realized it's just a little to big for my needs so I exchanged it for the medium, I felt it better suited me for an everyday bag. The large also drew to my attention that I carry around a bunch a unnecessary crap, so by eliminating what I don't need (hello 7 lip balms) the medium is actually working out great! Here's a picture of my girl ready for Easter tomorrow. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## ubo22

kerriberri76 said:


> Ok, so after carrying around my large Sutton for the last 3 days I realized it's just a little to big for my needs so I exchanged it for the medium, I felt it better suited me for an everyday bag. The large also drew to my attention that I carry around a bunch a unnecessary crap, so by eliminating what I don't need (hello 7 lip balms) the medium is actually working out great! Here's a picture of my girl ready for Easter tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951734
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all of your help!


Sounds like the medium works better for you.  Good choice.


----------



## iheart_purses

Does anybody know if the Sutton in Black/Suntan is still available


----------



## lbeansxo

Hi, I just purchased my first Sutton(s) and can't decide which color to keep!! Electric Blue or the Colorblock Blossom/Tan? 

Sorry for the messy bedd :shame:

Thanks!


----------



## Pinkalicious

^^I love the electric blue! I don't like two-tone or colorblock for some reason


----------



## kerriberri76

lbeansxo said:


> Hi, I just purchased my first Sutton(s) and can't decide which color to keep!! Electric Blue or the Colorblock Blossom/Tan?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the messy bedd :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!





Electric Blue is gorgeous!


----------



## smileydimples

lbeansxo said:


> Hi, I just purchased my first Sutton(s) and can't decide which color to keep!! Electric Blue or the Colorblock Blossom/Tan?
> 
> Sorry for the messy bedd :shame:
> 
> Thanks!



I love the blossom combo and electric blue LOVE


----------



## keishapie1973

lbeansxo said:


> Hi, I just purchased my first Sutton(s) and can't decide which color to keep!! Electric Blue or the Colorblock Blossom/Tan?
> 
> Sorry for the messy bedd :shame:
> 
> Thanks!



I love both but of the two I would pick electric blue.....


----------



## Bootlover07

lbeansxo said:


> Hi, I just purchased my first Sutton(s) and can't decide which color to keep!! Electric Blue or the Colorblock Blossom/Tan?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the messy bedd :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Electric blue, definitely!! I have the Sutton in sapphire, which is almost the same as electric blue, and it's cute, versatile, and gets compliments every time I use it.


----------



## melbo

lbeansxo said:


> Hi, I just purchased my first Sutton(s) and can't decide which color to keep!! Electric Blue or the Colorblock Blossom/Tan?
> 
> Sorry for the messy bedd :shame:
> 
> Thanks!



Gaaah! I love them both! They are completely different! If I had to choose one it would be electric blue! I love pink, but that blue is amazing! What are you leaning towards?


----------



## ubo22

lbeansxo said:


> Hi, I just purchased my first Sutton(s) and can't decide which color to keep!! Electric Blue or the Colorblock Blossom/Tan?
> 
> Sorry for the messy bedd :shame:
> 
> Thanks!


I  both!  Don't make me choose.


----------



## lbeansxo

Thanks for all the input, ladies!

The blue is bold & trendy! But the pink/tan is so pretty & girly!! My style is a bit of both.

Even though I got them on sale, I can't justify keeping both 

Here's another picture of them in different lighting


----------



## melbo

lbeansxo said:


> Thanks for all the input, ladies!
> 
> The blue is bold & trendy! But the pink/tan is so pretty & girly!! My style is a bit of both.
> 
> Even though I got them on sale, I can't justify keeping both
> 
> Here's another picture of them in different lighting


I can't! It's too hard! I feel so sorry for you, lol! It's such a tough choice!


----------



## coivcte

lbeansxo said:


> Thanks for all the input, ladies!
> 
> The blue is bold & trendy! But the pink/tan is so pretty & girly!! My style is a bit of both.
> 
> Even though I got them on sale, I can't justify keeping both
> 
> Here's another picture of them in different lighting



From this photo, I prefer the Blossom/Tan and it looks more unique.
In saying that, i am a bit bias as I love pastel especially pink. 
Sorry not much of help here....

One question, are you worried about the light pink colour in relation to stain or colour transfer? If so, I guess that would make your decision a little easier?


----------



## myluvofbags

lbeansxo said:


> Thanks for all the input, ladies!
> 
> The blue is bold & trendy! But the pink/tan is so pretty & girly!! My style is a bit of both.
> 
> Even though I got them on sale, I can't justify keeping both
> 
> Here's another picture of them in different lighting



I love the pink and tan colorblock!


----------



## Cavaliermum

I prefer the blue, I think it would be more of an all year round colour 
Both are gorgeous though.


----------



## bellevie0891

lbeansxo said:


> Thanks for all the input, ladies!
> 
> The blue is bold & trendy! But the pink/tan is so pretty & girly!! My style is a bit of both.
> 
> Even though I got them on sale, I can't justify keeping both
> 
> Here's another picture of them in different lighting



What color are you other bags? I would keep the one most different from the others... Such a tough decision!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I say go for the Electric blue. Such an incredibly stunning and breathtaking color! I love the colorblock as well, but the blue truely stands out. I would love this color myself!!


----------



## kerriberri76

So I was browsing Dillard's this afternoon and came across the Electric Blue Medium Sutton and fell in love with the color and fell even more in love when I realized the sales associate was marking them down even more than they already were so for $164 on clearance I couldn't pass it up. I love the Sutton so much more than than Selma that I'm taking back my Heritage Blue Selma in favor of this beautiful blue Sutton. Since the Sutton is a little less structured, it fits my super casual attire better and I feel the Electric Blue will take me through all seasons.

Here she is[emoji116]


----------



## ubo22

kerriberri76 said:


> So I was browsing Dillard's this afternoon and came across the Electric Blue Medium Sutton and fell in love with the color and fell even more in love when I realized the sales associate was marking them down even more than they already were so for $164 on clearance I couldn't pass it up. I love the Sutton so much more than than Selma that I'm taking back my Heritage Blue Selma in favor of this beautiful blue Sutton. Since the Sutton is a little less structured, it fits my super casual attire better and I feel the Electric Blue will take me through all seasons.
> 
> Here she is[emoji116]
> View attachment 2954512


I totally agree!  I love electric blue.  It's very similar to sapphire, which I have on my large Selma.  I didn't like heritage blue as much when I saw it in the store.  The Sutton is a beautiful bag and definitely less structured than the Selma.  Enjoy!


----------



## bellevie0891

kerriberri76 said:


> So I was browsing Dillard's this afternoon and came across the Electric Blue Medium Sutton and fell in love with the color and fell even more in love when I realized the sales associate was marking them down even more than they already were so for $164 on clearance I couldn't pass it up. I love the Sutton so much more than than Selma that I'm taking back my Heritage Blue Selma in favor of this beautiful blue Sutton. Since the Sutton is a little less structured, it fits my super casual attire better and I feel the Electric Blue will take me through all seasons.
> 
> Here she is[emoji116]
> View attachment 2954512



Gorgeous!


----------



## kerriberri76

lbeansxo said:


> Hi, I just purchased my first Sutton(s) and can't decide which color to keep!! Electric Blue or the Colorblock Blossom/Tan?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the messy bedd :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




 Does that Electric Blue have silver or gold hardware?


----------



## lbeansxo

kerriberri76 said:


> Does that Electric Blue have silver or gold hardware?



it has gold hardware


----------



## kerriberri76

lbeansxo said:


> it has gold hardware




I thought it looked gold....the one I bought today has silver [emoji4]


----------



## Pinkalicious

Does anyone have a white and tan sutton? Wondering how hard it would be to maintain white. Or does anyone have modeling pics? Someone is willing to trade me my pale pink medium Selma for a new tan and white sutton.


----------



## jjmoon

My new baby!!


----------



## melbo

jjmoon said:


> View attachment 2960824
> 
> 
> My new baby!!



She's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Pinkalicious

jjmoon said:


> My new baby!!



I've always loved black saffiano leather...ahh you're tempting me!
It's just so classy


----------



## jjmoon

melbo said:


> She's a beauty! Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## jjmoon

Pinkalicious said:


> I've always loved black saffiano leather...ahh you're tempting me!
> It's just so classy




I couldn't decide between the navy and black. I went with the black bc I figured it's the classic one.


----------



## the_baglover

Does the sutton come in pale blue?


----------



## melbo

the_baglover said:


> Does the sutton come in pale blue?



Yes it does! Another user posted a reveal video in this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/reveal-video-900668.html


----------



## jjmoon

Ok. I need some help.... I purchased a large black sutton yesterday from Belk. The bottoms (metal feet) were all scratched up I guess it was from people looking and dragging across the shelf or something so the SA gave me 15% off ($55 disc) it was the only one they have left. Which it was a great deal for me but the scratches metals kinda bother me even though it's at the bottom of the bag and no one will see it. Should I return the bag and try to find the perfect one and pay full price? Or trying to get pass it since it's going to get scratch up  any way and save $55? Nothing else wrong with the bag just the feet. I'm not sure it will worth the trouble trying to return and finding the perfect one? What would you do? 
Also I went to Dillard's today and look at some of their bags too. It seems like this type of bag the metals get scratched up real easily.


----------



## Pinkalicious

jjmoon said:


> Ok. I need some help.... I purchased a large black sutton yesterday from Belk. The bottoms (metal feet) were all scratched up I guess it was from people looking and dragging across the shelf or something so the SA gave me 15% off ($55 disc) it was the only one they have left. Which it was a great deal for me but the scratches metals kinda bother me even though it's at the bottom of the bag and no one will see it. Should I return the bag and try to find the perfect one and pay full price? Or trying to get pass it since it's going to get scratch up  any way and save $55? Nothing else wrong with the bag just the feet. I'm not sure it will worth the trouble trying to return and finding the perfect one? What would you do?
> Also I went to Dillard's today and look at some of their bags too. It seems like this type of bag the metals get scratched up real easily.



I would keep it, plus 15% off is really good. Macy's only does 10% off! If it really does bother you and you can't get over it then you could try to return it. I think it just depends on whether it will bother you that much.. I guess try to think about if the scratches are worth an extra $55 to you to have them removed, and whether you will baby the new bag enough to avoid those scratches. Otherwise it would be a waste to pay full price if the feet will just get scratched up again. I wouldn't stress too much about it. I understand finding bags without defects because I've had to do that multiple times for my Colette but I think I can live with scratches on the bottom for 15% off. It's up to you


----------



## melbo

jjmoon said:


> Ok. I need some help.... I purchased a large black sutton yesterday from Belk. The bottoms (metal feet) were all scratched up I guess it was from people looking and dragging across the shelf or something so the SA gave me 15% off ($55 disc) it was the only one they have left. Which it was a great deal for me but the scratches metals kinda bother me even though it's at the bottom of the bag and no one will see it. Should I return the bag and try to find the perfect one and pay full price? Or trying to get pass it since it's going to get scratch up  any way and save $55? Nothing else wrong with the bag just the feet. I'm not sure it will worth the trouble trying to return and finding the perfect one? What would you do?
> Also I went to Dillard's today and look at some of their bags too. It seems like this type of bag the metals get scratched up real easily.



I used to be super picky about the feet, and still am if I payed full price. Seeing that you got a great discount, I suggest you keep it. Yes it does suck, but eventually it will pass, at least it did for me, and I'm a bit of a perfectionist... &#128521;


----------



## jjmoon

Pinkalicious said:


> I would keep it, plus 15% off is really good. Macy's only does 10% off! If it really does bother you and you can't get over it then you could try to return it. I think it just depends on whether it will bother you that much.. I guess try to think about if the scratches are worth an extra $55 to you to have them removed, and whether you will baby the new bag enough to avoid those scratches. Otherwise it would be a waste to pay full price if the feet will just get scratched up again. I wouldn't stress too much about it. I understand finding bags without defects because I've had to do that multiple times for my Colette but I think I can live with scratches on the bottom for 15% off. It's up to you




I'm so glad this forum/topic got created! It helps me so much. Thank you for your suggestion. Now I think about it, I should keep it. It's going to get scratch up anyway saved me $55


----------



## jjmoon

melbo said:


> I used to be super picky about the feet, and still am if I payed full price. Seeing that you got a great discount, I suggest you keep it. Yes it does suck, but eventually it will pass, at least it did for me, and I'm a bit of a perfectionist... [emoji6]




I'm so glad to have someone understand my situation. This is why I turned to PF! 
Thank you for your suggestion. I will keep the bag! Now I have to find something else to distract me. Haha!


----------



## 2 stars

Since I sold my medium navy selma about 3 or so weeks ago I was having sellers remorse. I started looking for a small navy sutton to take its place. I came upon a listing on ebay. The price was almost half off the retail price and the description said it was only used once. Based on the pictures the bag looked in like new condition. The bag arrived yesterday and boy what a surprise did i get. The metal feet are all scratched up, there a couple small stains inside the bag, there was a couple dirty spots on the outside, there was also a piece of a floss stick (seriously you couldn't clean the bag before shipping), and a crease on the leather. Also the box it came in was barely big enough to fit the bag with the handles folded on it's side. (I clearly told the seller to make sure and ship it with handles up right inside it's dustbag). I immediately contacted the seller as well as ebay to let them know the condition of the bag. The seller contacted me this morning and is willing to issue me a refund as soon as she gets paid (still waiting to hear back as to when that will be). I have such a bad luck with handbags and ordering things online. They always come with some kind of stain or crease. This is my first bag ever purchased from ebay. It's so upsetting how untruthful people are.


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> Since I sold my medium navy selma about 3 or so weeks ago I was having sellers remorse. I started looking for a small navy sutton to take its place. I came upon a listing on ebay. The price was almost half off the retail price and the description said it was only used once. Based on the pictures the bag looked in like new condition. The bag arrived yesterday and boy what a surprise did i get. The metal feet are all scratched up, there a couple small stains inside the bag, there was a couple dirty spots on the outside, there was also a piece of a floss stick (seriously you couldn't clean the bag before shipping), and a crease on the leather. Also the box it came in was barely big enough to fit the bag with the handles folded on it's side. (I clearly told the seller to make sure and ship it with handles up right inside it's dustbag). I immediately contacted the seller as well as ebay to let them know the condition of the bag. The seller contacted me this morning and is willing to issue me a refund as soon as she gets paid (still waiting to hear back as to when that will be). I have such a bad luck with handbags and ordering things online. They always come with some kind of stain or crease. This is my first bag ever purchased from ebay. It's so upsetting how untruthful people are.



Yuck! That floss is disgusting! I'm so sorry you got a negative experience. On eBay, I always ask for additional pictures. I don't believe the "I used twice". I cover everything in my email. Depending on the reply, I feel more confident. I find the pictures on eBay app look very different on Web browser. I up the lighting, zoom in and out. If something is not clear, I ask for a better picture.
 I would write eBay and tell them. Sometimes the refund is immediate, other times its as soon as the seller receives their item. Since this is your first time, I would discuss with eBay. Don't take your sellers word. Obviously she has an issue with honesty. 
Don't give up on eBay, though. My advice is to go over the "blind" spots and make sure what you want is clearly stated. Good sellers will always be honest and upfront BEFORE selling an item. No one wants to get stuck with bad feedback, especially if the seller is reputable.


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Yuck! That floss is disgusting! I'm so sorry you got a negative experience. On eBay, I always ask for additional pictures. I don't believe the "I used twice". I cover everything in my email. Depending on the reply, I feel more confident. I find the pictures on eBay app look very different on Web browser. I up the lighting, zoom in and out. If something is not clear, I ask for a better picture.
> I would write eBay and tell them. Sometimes the refund is immediate, other times its as soon as the seller receives their item. Since this is your first time, I would discuss with eBay. Don't take your sellers word. Obviously she has an issue with honesty.
> Don't give up on eBay, though. My advice is to go over the "blind" spots and make sure what you want is clearly stated. Good sellers will always be honest and upfront BEFORE selling an item. No one wants to get stuck with bad feedback, especially if the seller is reputable.



I didn't think I was going to have any issues since she has 100% positive feedback. I need to contact ebay and see what they tell me because if I know the rules the money I paid should still be pending on her paypal account. Ebay told me yesterday to give her 3 business days to respond. 

I just can't believe how poorly people package items. I mean MK handbags aren't cheap.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

2 stars said:


> I didn't think I was going to have any issues since she has 100% positive feedback. I need to contact ebay and see what they tell me because if I know the rules the money I paid should still be pending on her paypal account. Ebay told me yesterday to give her 3 business days to respond.
> 
> I just can't believe how poorly people package items. I mean MK handbags aren't cheap.


How annoying! I recieved a bag one that oozed sigarettsmoke.  Really bad. I can't believe how some people treat their bags. So sorry to hear about your experience. Hopefully it will turn out fine.


----------



## 2 stars

Norwegian Girl said:


> How annoying! I recieved a bag one that oozed sigarettsmoke.  Really bad. I can't believe how some people treat their bags. So sorry to hear about your experience. Hopefully it will turn out fine.



Gross! I HATE cigarette smell! 

I just got off the phone with Ebay and they are telling me if I don't hear back from the seller by the 20th to call them back. I'm the most impatient person in the entire world!


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> I didn't think I was going to have any issues since she has 100% positive feedback. I need to contact ebay and see what they tell me because if I know the rules the money I paid should still be pending on her paypal account. Ebay told me yesterday to give her 3 business days to respond.
> 
> I just can't believe how poorly people package items. I mean MK handbags aren't cheap.



I agree. I would leave her negative/neutral feed back because A. Item was not as described. B. She did not honor your wishes. Some people would not agree with me, but that is what I would do.


----------



## Leather or Lace

I'm an Aussie in need of advice for purchasing her first designer pretty.
I have been looking for a good black leather bag that I can wear cross body but also has handles and won't completely rob me of my savings. I've been scoping out Rebecca Minkoff and Michael Kors and i think I've finally decided on the Sutton medium in black saffiano. Its classic and will still be wearable in 10 years right? 
Nordstrom has it for $248, so i was planning on having Neiman Marcus price match since they offer free shipping to Aus. But is there any cheaper place to get it? It's my first major league purchase so I have no idea what's a good price and where I can bag a bargain. With currency conversion and the Aussie dollar so weak at the moment it makes a nice price tag suddenly scary.
But I'm also slightly hesitant because I'm not a fan of gold hardware, in all the pictures it seems like a fairly muted gold though so it might be nice. Does the Sutton in black come with any other coloured hardware? 
Sorry for the essay, I'm new here.


----------



## melbo

Leather or Lace said:


> I'm an Aussie in need of advice for purchasing her first designer pretty.
> I have been looking for a good black leather bag that I can wear cross body but also has handles and won't completely rob me of my savings. I've been scoping out Rebecca Minkoff and Michael Kors and i think I've finally decided on the Sutton medium in black saffiano. Its classic and will still be wearable in 10 years right?
> Nordstrom has it for $248, so i was planning on having Neiman Marcus price match since they offer free shipping to Aus. But is there any cheaper place to get it? It's my first major league purchase so I have no idea what's a good price and where I can bag a bargain. With currency conversion and the Aussie dollar so weak at the moment it makes a nice price tag suddenly scary.
> But I'm also slightly hesitant because I'm not a fan of gold hardware, in all the pictures it seems like a fairly muted gold though so it might be nice. Does the Sutton in black come with any other coloured hardware?
> Sorry for the essay, I'm new here.



It sound like you're really looking for a crossbody bag with the occasional handle use? If so, I advice against getting a Sutton as a crossbody bag unless you don't carry much. The shoulder strap pulls on the lining and eventually separates. I got my lining reinforced because of that issue but it was an added cost. If this doesn't faze you, then let's proceed to the next thing: gold hardware. 
It's very pronounced and polished. It's a pretty contrast, but if you don't love the gold, you might not love your bag. Have you seen it in real life? Like you, I prefer Silver but beauty overrides my preference and I end up just as happy. Other girls will be sure to chime in with their experience. We are here to help if you need more help and answers &#128522;


----------



## Leather or Lace

melbo said:


> It sound like you're really looking for a crossbody bag with the occasional handle use? If so, I advice against getting a Sutton as a crossbody bag unless you don't carry much. The shoulder strap pulls on the lining and eventually separates. I got my lining reinforced because of that issue but it was an added cost. If this doesn't faze you, then let's proceed to the next thing: gold hardware.
> It's very pronounced and polished. It's a pretty contrast, but if you don't love the gold, you might not love your bag. Have you seen it in real life? Like you, I prefer Silver but beauty overrides my preference and I end up just as happy. Other girls will be sure to chime in with their experience. We are here to help if you need more help and answers &#128522;


Oh no!  that is devastating, I guess it's back to the drawing board then, I want the cross body option without worrying about breaking the bag. I've only seen the Selma in person, I was tossing up that with the Sutton, does the Selma have the same strap issue?


----------



## melbo

Leather or Lace said:


> Oh no!  that is devastating, I guess it's back to the drawing board then, I want the cross body option without worrying about breaking the bag. I've only seen the Selma in person, I was tossing up that with the Sutton, does the Selma have the same strap issue?



The Selma doesn't seem to have that issue. Some girls reported that it looks better as a crossbody than a Sutton. If you go to the modeling thread you will see pictures of many bags in action! Just don't comment because you will get a strike :-P
Here's link :
Mod thread NO COMMENT 
http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...g-pics-reference-only-no-comments-614137.html
Selma 
http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-sophisticated-selma-club-806350.html
BEWARE!! Lots of eye candy in both threads. Proceed with caution! &#9888; &#128518;&#128516;


----------



## ubo22

Leather or Lace said:


> Oh no!  that is devastating, I guess it's back to the drawing board then, I want the cross body option without worrying about breaking the bag. I've only seen the Selma in person, I was tossing up that with the Sutton, does the Selma have the same strap issue?


For cross-body wear, look at the following MK bags...

Colette Messenger (vitelo leather)
Jet Set Cross-body (saffiano leather)
Jet Set Messenger (cow leather)
Selma Messenger (saffiano leather)
Greenwich Satchel (saffiano leather)
Cindy Cross-body (saffiano leather)
Bedford Cross-body (cow leather)

These are some of the most popular and recent MK bags available that can be worn cross-body.  If you're looking for a regular sized satchel that can be worn cross-body, that will be harder to find.


----------



## coivcte

Leather or Lace said:


> I'm an Aussie in need of advice for purchasing her first designer pretty.
> I have been looking for a good black leather bag that I can wear cross body but also has handles and won't completely rob me of my savings. I've been scoping out Rebecca Minkoff and Michael Kors and i think I've finally decided on the Sutton medium in black saffiano. Its classic and will still be wearable in 10 years right?
> Nordstrom has it for $248, so i was planning on having Neiman Marcus price match since they offer free shipping to Aus. But is there any cheaper place to get it? It's my first major league purchase so I have no idea what's a good price and where I can bag a bargain. With currency conversion and the Aussie dollar so weak at the moment it makes a nice price tag suddenly scary.
> But I'm also slightly hesitant because I'm not a fan of gold hardware, in all the pictures it seems like a fairly muted gold though so it might be nice. Does the Sutton in black come with any other coloured hardware?
> Sorry for the essay, I'm new here.



Hi welcome to the forum! I am from Sydney Australia, where about are you located?
I would say to go to the MK boutique or the major DJ store to dry different styles first.
My opinion in my experience:
1. Medium Selma may be able to wear cross body but I feel it is too structured and boxy to be worn that way. The Large Selma is way too heavy and bulky to be worm cross body.
2. Small Sutton may have less of that lining pulling issue as it is quite small. Interior is quite small, so if you don't load it up then it will be ok to wear cross body. Medium and Large Sutton would have the issues that Melbo mentioned.
3. Medium Greenwich is quite comfortable to wear cross body which was a pleasant surprise.

I hope this helped. I wear most of my MK bags on one shoulder using the long strap or on the crook on my arm. The only one that I was able to wear cross body comfortably was the Medium Greenwich which I bought recently at the MK boutique Sydney Westfield.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> For cross-body wear, look at the following MK bags...
> 
> Colette Messenger (vitelo leather)
> Jet Set Cross-body (saffiano leather)
> Jet Set Messenger (cow leather)
> Selma Messenger (saffiano leather)
> Greenwich Satchel (saffiano leather)
> Cindy Cross-body (saffiano leather)
> Bedford Cross-body (cow leather)
> 
> These are some of the most popular and recent MK bags available that can be worn cross-body.  If you're looking for a regular sized satchel that can be worn cross-body, that will be harder to find.




+1! I have a sutton and love it but it's not good for regular cross body wear. I have a Bedford and its amazing for crossbody; that's actually the only way I wear it!


----------



## Leather or Lace

coivcte said:


> Hi welcome to the forum! I am from Sydney Australia, where about are you located?
> I would say to go to the MK boutique or the major DJ store to dry different styles first.
> My opinion in my experience:
> 1. Medium Selma may be able to wear cross body but I feel it is too structured and boxy to be worn that way. The Large Selma is way too heavy and bulky to be worm cross body.
> 2. Small Sutton may have less of that lining pulling issue as it is quite small. Interior is quite small, so if you don't load it up then it will be ok to wear cross body. Medium and Large Sutton would have the issues that Melbo mentioned.
> 3. Medium Greenwich is quite comfortable to wear cross body which was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> I hope this helped. I wear most of my MK bags on one shoulder using the long strap or on the crook on my arm. The only one that I was able to wear cross body comfortably was the Medium Greenwich which I bought recently at the MK boutique Sydney Westfield.


I'm in Sydney too 
Thanks for the suggestions, I've been to the boutique but I was only interested in the Selma when I went to have as squiz. I think I'll have to go back and get a proper look. 
I would mostly be carrying it by the handles but I do want the strap option without worrying about breaking the bag. And I really want a structured bag.


----------



## Leather or Lace

ubo22 said:


> For cross-body wear, look at the following MK bags...
> 
> Colette Messenger (vitelo leather)
> Jet Set Cross-body (saffiano leather)
> Jet Set Messenger (cow leather)
> Selma Messenger (saffiano leather)
> Greenwich Satchel (saffiano leather)
> Cindy Cross-body (saffiano leather)
> Bedford Cross-body (cow leather)
> 
> These are some of the most popular and recent MK bags available that can be worn cross-body.  If you're looking for a regular sized satchel that can be worn cross-body, that will be harder to find.


Thanks for the suggestions, I might go to the boutique and check out Colette and Selma, if we even have them here. The others aren't really what I'm after. I may just end up with a Selma after all, it is gorgeous.


----------



## ubo22

Leather or Lace said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, I might go to the boutique and check out Colette and Selma, if we even have them here. The others aren't really what I'm after. I may just end up with a Selma after all, it is gorgeous.


I believe the Colette messenger has handles while the Selma messenger does not.  So for the Selma you'd need to go with the satchel for handles.  If you're interested in the medium Selma satchel, you still may be able to wear it cross-body depending on your size/height.  I think the large Selma satchel is too big for cross-body wear.


----------



## ley2

Leather or Lace said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, I might go to the boutique and check out Colette and Selma, if we even have them here. The others aren't really what I'm after. I may just end up with a Selma after all, it is gorgeous.



Also medium messenger is smaller than selma medium with handle.. i feel selma is hard to carry crossbody, messnger has longer strap and meant for a crossbody bag for u to consider.. 

I doubt Neiman Marcus will price match with Nordstrom for temporary marked down price. okay for permanent marked down items.. They are pretty strict on the price matching policy..


----------



## iheart_purses

I would suggest the Selma satchel in a medium. It is Similar to the sutton and you can find these with silver. I wear my Selma's all the time crossbody when I go to the grocery store and need two hands and I do not find it bulky this way at all. I'm not a big person so the medium is the perfect size for me, others prefer large. The Selma also will not have the lining tear issue that someone else mentioned on the sutton, when carried by the shoulder strap. Hope that helps!


----------



## coivcte

Leather or Lace said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, I might go to the boutique and check out Colette and Selma, if we even have them here. The others aren't really what I'm after. I may just end up with a Selma after all, it is gorgeous.



Great to see someone here from Syd. Australia too!
Welcome to the MK forum!  
Here is a photo of my Medium Selma in Mandarine, I have had it for a year and still looks great. Also a photo of my Medium Greenwich that I have been carrying this week in this mad dull stormy weather....

Leather or Lace, I have PM you. Please check.


----------



## coivcte

Medium Greenwich


----------



## Leather or Lace

coivcte said:


> Great to see someone here from Syd. Australia too!
> Welcome to the MK forum!
> Here is a photo of my Medium Selma in Mandarine, I have had it for a year and still looks great. Also a photo of my Medium Greenwich that I have been carrying this week in this mad dull stormy weather....
> 
> Leather or Lace, I have PM you. Please check.


Every time i see a bright coloured Selma I sigh in happiness, so pretty.


----------



## angelinachan

Hi all, I'm a newbie in this forum and also a newbie in owning designer handbags. 
Just ordered a Medium Sutton/Dressy in Black last week, waiting to receive the bag hopefully in the next couple of days it will arrive. At first I want to ordered it in Luggage but after waiting for almost 3 weeks the website I ordered still don't have that colour, I fallen in love with the Jet Set Travel Satchel Medium in Black with SHW, but alas the shoulder strap has several white spots on it.
So I reconsider between the Selma Large Deep Pink with SHW, Selma Large Black with SHW, Selma Quilted Black. Almost gonna buy the Quilted one but there is a kinked in front of the bags, so I settled with the Sutton. Still dream about the Quilted or the Deep Pink though, hopefully I can buy them in the future.

I read couple of pages back that you could fix the problem with the shoulder strap that could damage the inner lining by re-stitching it? Which part should this re-stitching takes place? Can anyone show the picture of it? TIA


----------



## melbo

angelinachan said:


> Hi all, I'm a newbie in this forum and also a newbie in owning designer handbags.
> Just ordered a Medium Sutton/Dressy in Black last week, waiting to receive the bag hopefully in the next couple of days it will arrive. At first I want to ordered it in Luggage but after waiting for almost 3 weeks the website I ordered still don't have that colour, I fallen in love with the Jet Set Travel Satchel Medium in Black with SHW, but alas the shoulder strap has several white spots on it.
> So I reconsider between the Selma Large Deep Pink with SHW, Selma Large Black with SHW, Selma Quilted Black. Almost gonna buy the Quilted one but there is a kinked in front of the bags, so I settled with the Sutton. Still dream about the Quilted or the Deep Pink though, hopefully I can buy them in the future.
> 
> I read couple of pages back that you could fix the problem with the shoulder strap that could damage the inner lining by re-stitching it? Which part should this re-stitching takes place? Can anyone show the picture of it? TIA



Congrats on your first purchase! You did very well picking your first color. Where were the white spots on the strap? I found out that if they're on the sides, could be part of the wrapping tissue that got stuck. It can be removed. Here's a picture of my reinforced stitching. It's got them on all 4 sides, same exact spot. If you go on eBay, you'll see pictures where the lining gets pulled apart. Be sure to post pics of your new baby! We love eye candy &#128525;&#127852;


----------



## angelinachan

Thank you so much melbo for the picture, going to do the same thing with my bag when it arrive.

How long have you been using your sutton? And did you fill it with a lot of stuffs? And when you put stuffs in both the side zippers will it change the bag structure?

I'm planning to use both of the side zippers to put my wallet and handphones, but I also plan not to fill it with many stuffs though, but I don't know maybe my not so many stuffs turns out still a lot compare to everyone else that using this  bag, I tend to overstuff my bags most of the time :shame:

Yes the white spots are on the side. Just saw it from the picture though, so I can't be so sure it's because of the wrapping tissue that got stuck just like you said. I contact the customer service though, and she/he just reply that they are white spots on the strap and that's it, so not convincing for me to buy the bag but luckily it make me choose Sutton all over again.


----------



## melbo

angelinachan said:


> Thank you so much melbo for the picture, going to do the same thing with my bag when it arrive.
> 
> How long have you been using your sutton? And did you fill it with a lot of stuffs? And when you put stuffs in both the side zippers will it change the bag structure?
> 
> I'm planning to use both of the side zippers to put my wallet and handphones, but I also plan not to fill it with many stuffs though, but I don't know maybe my not so many stuffs turns out still a lot compare to everyone else that using this  bag, I tend to overstuff my bags most of the time :shame:
> 
> Yes the white spots are on the side. Just saw it from the picture though, so I can't be so sure it's because of the wrapping tissue that got stuck just like you said. I contact the customer service though, and she/he just reply that they are white spots on the strap and that's it, so not convincing for me to buy the bag but luckily it make me choose Sutton all over again.



I've owned my large sutton for a couple of months. I use it once a week, so not very often, but when I do I fill her up. When I use the zippers the structure of the bag doesn't really change, but it will show lumps such as the shape of your headphones. My wallet and kindle don't show thru the zippers because they are flat. I don't use the strap at all in my Sutton. I feel that wearing her crossbody doesn't look "right" but that is my preference. I carry her on the crook of my arm or in hand. But just because I don't doesn't mean it won't look fab crossbody &#128521;. Hope this helps! &#128077;


----------



## angelinachan

melbo said:


> I've owned my large sutton for a couple of months. I use it once a week, so not very often, but when I do I fill her up. When I use the zippers the structure of the bag doesn't really change, but it will show lumps such as the shape of your headphones. My wallet and kindle don't show thru the zippers because they are flat. I don't use the strap at all in my Sutton. I feel that wearing her crossbody doesn't look "right" but that is my preference. I carry her on the crook of my arm or in hand. But just because I don't doesn't mean it won't look fab crossbody &#128521;. Hope this helps! &#128077;


It help a lot melbo. Thanks again for the insight.
I'm planning not to use it crossbody too, because I think it won't fit my big size body in a flattering way. But I like wearing it on my shoulder though like most of my other bag and gonna place it on the crook of my arm when my shoulder can't handle the weight anymore 
Just realize, you always carry the bag on the crook of your arm, but you still reinforce the stitching, so is the lining still pulled even though you wear it on your arm's crook?


----------



## melbo

angelinachan said:


> It help a lot melbo. Thanks again for the insight.
> I'm planning not to use it crossbody too, because I think it won't fit my big size body in a flattering way. But I like wearing it on my shoulder though like most of my other bag and gonna place it on the crook of my arm when my shoulder can't handle the weight anymore
> Just realize, you always carry the bag on the crook of your arm, but you still reinforce the stitching, so is the lining still pulled even though you wear it on your arm's crook?



There shouldn't be an issue if you carry by the handles. It really is the strap and where the Rings were placed. They weren't reinforced very well.


----------



## angelinachan

melbo said:


> There shouldn't be an issue if you carry by the handles. It really is the strap and where the Rings were placed. They weren't reinforced very well.


Thanks again for your info.
My bag is arrive today, but I haven't open all the wrap yet, kinda not so sure is it the authentic one 
I put the serial number from the back of the made in tag in search upc, and it come out invalid, don't know it also one correct way to make sure is it authentic or not?
Already post the pics of the bag and the details in the Authentic This Michael Kors thread.


----------



## melbo

angelinachan said:


> Thanks again for your info.
> My bag is arrive today, but I haven't open all the wrap yet, kinda not so sure is it the authentic one
> I put the serial number from the back of the made in tag in search upc, and it come out invalid, don't know it also one correct way to make sure is it authentic or not?
> Already post the pics of the bag and the details in the Authentic This Michael Kors thread.



The serial numbers on the tag won't show up in a search, so don't worry about that. You uploaded the right pictures. Wait a couple hours and one of them will get back to you. IMO your bag looks good, but I'll wait for the experts to give you a final answer .


----------



## angelinachan

melbo said:


> The serial numbers on the tag won't show up in a search, so don't worry about that. You uploaded the right pictures. Wait a couple hours and one of them will get back to you. IMO your bag looks good, but I'll wait for the experts to give you a final answer .


Thank you for your compliment  and happy I provided the right pictures necessary to authenticate the bag.
Finger cross is the authentic one. I like the feel of the leather, looks sturdy but still soft somehow.


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> There shouldn't be an issue if you carry by the handles. It really is the strap and where the Rings were placed. They weren't reinforced very well.


Melbo, why did you reinforce the shoulder strap rings if you don't use the shoulder strap?


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Melbo, why did you reinforce the shoulder strap rings if you don't use the shoulder strap?



To be honest, right now I don't use it at all, but I wanted to have the option for the future. I suppose it's me being proactive and trying to prevent a problem


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> To be honest, right now I don't use it at all, but I wanted to have the option for the future. I suppose it's me being proactive and trying to prevent a problem


I don't use my shoulder strap at all, either.  I decided I wasn't going to mess with the reinforcement option because I didn't want to risk doing any damage to my bag. 

Because my Sutton shoulder strap is the luggage color, I can also use it with my luggage Selma (exact same strap), so it's my back-up just in case anything happens to the original Selma strap.  I'm going to try to add holes to my straps soon to make them longer.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> I don't use my shoulder strap at all, either.  I decided I wasn't going to mess with the reinforcement option because I didn't want to risk doing any damage to my bag.
> 
> Because my shoulder strap is the luggage color, I can also use it with my luggage Selma (exact same strap), so it's my back-up just in case anything happens to the original Selma strap.



Good idea!


----------



## babysunshine

Will be getting one in black patent medium. Can't wait!


----------



## yenaj

Can the top handles on the medium Sutton fit on your shoulder? Or is it just the large? My arms are quite thin, I'm 5'9 and a UK size 8 or US size 4 on top.
TIA


----------



## the_baglover

yenaj said:


> Can the top handles on the medium Sutton fit on your shoulder? Or is it just the large? My arms are quite thin, I'm 5'9 and a UK size 8 or US size 4 on top.
> TIA



You mean you want to carry it as a shoulder bag? That's not possible for the Sutton.


----------



## yenaj

the_baglover said:


> You mean you want to carry it as a shoulder bag? That's not possible for the Sutton.




Thanks for the info!


----------



## keishapie1973

babysunshine said:


> Will be getting one in black patent medium. Can't wait!



I saw a lady carrying this a while ago and it was gorgeous. I then went on the mk site and it was on sale. I resisted the urge to buy it but it was hard.  Congrats!!!


----------



## MrsS5991

I like both but I think I would keep the pink, it would match more and could be dressy or casual .i really like that one


----------



## the_baglover

Does any one have the Sutton in white/nude/peanut? I saw this on the Chinese site: http://www.michaelkors.cn/catalog/b...ium-color-block-saffiano-leather-satchel.html

Would love to know what it looks like in RL.


----------



## 2 stars

Okay girls I need your opinion. I ordered medium raspberry sutton shw since I have a small navy and think it's quite small. I feel like it's a bit too big for me. What do you girls think?


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> Okay girls I need your opinion. I ordered medium raspberry sutton shw since I have a small navy and think it's quite small. I feel like it's a bit too big for me. What do you girls think?


I think the medium looks good on you...not too big.  You should keep it, especially if the small is too small for your things.


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> Okay girls I need your opinion. I ordered medium raspberry sutton shw since I have a small navy and think it's quite small. I feel like it's a bit too big for me. What do you girls think?



Yes I think this size is just nice for you.. keep it!


----------



## TnC

2 stars said:


> Okay girls I need your opinion. I ordered medium raspberry sutton shw since I have a small navy and think it's quite small. I feel like it's a bit too big for me. What do you girls think?



That's how I felt too when I was deciding between the small and medium sutton. I ended up with the small. I think the medium Selma is a great size as well because the look and shape doesn't make it seem too big.


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> I think the medium looks good on you...not too big.  You should keep it, especially if the small is too small for your things.



Thanks Ubo you are always so helpful. I think I just need to get used to it.



ley2 said:


> Yes I think this size is just nice for you.. keep it!



Thanks I'm leaning towards keeping but am not 100% sure.



TnC said:


> That's how I felt too when I was deciding between the small and medium sutton. I ended up with the small. I think the medium Selma is a great size as well because the look and shape doesn't make it seem too big.



The Selma is my perfect size bag but I already have a Fuschia with shw and raspberry is too similar of a color to have 2 bags in the same style.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Medium Sutton in Raspberry just came home with me from Belk. And I was able to use my 20% coupon on her.  This is one of the few Raspberry bags I've seen in my area. What a great pink. 
View attachment 2998269


----------



## melbo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Medium Sutton in Raspberry just came home with me from Belk. And I was able to use my 20% coupon on her.  This is one of the few Raspberry bags I've seen in my area. What a great pink.
> View attachment 2998269



Gorgeous! Love it! &#128159;


----------



## ley2

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Medium Sutton in Raspberry just came home with me from Belk. And I was able to use my 20% coupon on her.  This is one of the few Raspberry bags I've seen in my area. What a great pink.
> View attachment 2998269



Aww.. so pretty and vibrant!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

melbo said:


> Gorgeous! Love it! [emoji738]




Thanks! Me too! Such a pretty pink.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ley2 said:


> Aww.. so pretty and vibrant!




Thanks! I agree! Such a great color.


----------



## TnC

I don't think I added my Small Sutton in this club thread yet. Here is mines with matching sandals.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TnC said:


> I don't think I added my Small Sutton in this club thread yet. Here is mines with matching sandals.



Classy and classic. Love them both.


----------



## myluvofbags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Medium Sutton in Raspberry just came home with me from Belk. And I was able to use my 20% coupon on her.  This is one of the few Raspberry bags I've seen in my area. What a great pink.
> View attachment 2998269



This color is stunning!   It's a true bright pink.  One I might have to add to my collection!   Lol!


----------



## melbo

TnC said:


> I don't think I added my Small Sutton in this club thread yet. Here is mines with matching sandals.



Love your bag and matching sandals!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

myluvofbags said:


> This color is stunning!   It's a true bright pink.  One I might have to add to my collection!   Lol!


 
I totally agree!  She was on a display surrounded with Fuschia bags, but I could see the difference in the colors right away.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Medium Sutton in Raspberry just came home with me from Belk. And I was able to use my 20% coupon on her.  This is one of the few Raspberry bags I've seen in my area. What a great pink.
> View attachment 2998269



Beautiful I just bought the wallet in the same combo and now I'm wanting the small sutton in raspberry.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Beautiful I just bought the wallet in the same combo and now I'm wanting the small sutton in raspberry.




I hope you find one. 


I had not seen the color IRL before, but once I did - I knew I had to have this bag.  So pretty!


----------



## ley2

Do u all think small sutton or medium sutton is more practical for day to day?


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Medium Sutton in Raspberry just came home with me from Belk. And I was able to use my 20% coupon on her.  This is one of the few Raspberry bags I've seen in my area. What a great pink.
> View attachment 2998269




Love raspberry everything! I wish Sutton worked for me but I still love to look and admire


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> Okay girls I need your opinion. I ordered medium raspberry sutton shw since I have a small navy and think it's quite small. I feel like it's a bit too big for me. What do you girls think?



i think it looks really good! how tall are you? i thought medium sutton was a perfect size, but maybe it's just because you are used to carrying the smaller version. can you still exchange for a smaller size?


----------



## Pinkalicious

ley2 said:


> Do u all think small sutton or medium sutton is more practical for day to day?



my friend carries a black small sutton every day..i think it depends on how much you carry. i switch from smaller bags to medium sized bags to larger bags depending on what i am doing each day. if you don't like to keep changing bags i would choose the size that would be most practical for you (small if you carry less stuff, medium if more)


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> i think it looks really good! how tall are you? i thought medium sutton was a perfect size, but maybe it's just because you are used to carrying the smaller version. can you still exchange for a smaller size?



I'm 5'2. I ended up returning it but now i'm regretting it. I had purchased it off Macy's for 25% off plus 16% cash back from e*bates it was such a great deal. I have a small navy sutton and don't find myself reach out for her because it's quite small. The problems of an indecisive person


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> I'm 5'2. I ended up returning it but now i'm regretting it. I had purchased it off Macy's for 25% off plus 16% cash back from e*bates it was such a great deal. I have a small navy sutton and don't find myself reach out for her because it's quite small. The problems of an indecisive person


Maybe it's time to let go of your small navy Sutton.  If you weren't 100% sure about the medium Sutton, then it probably was a good idea to return it.  Why don't you look at other styles and see if something else catches your eye.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> Love raspberry everything! I wish Sutton worked for me but I still love to look and admire


 
Me too!  I like raspberry much better than fuschia.  That's a shame about Sutton not working for you.  What did you not like about it?


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> I'm 5'2. I ended up returning it but now i'm regretting it. I had purchased it off Macy's for 25% off plus 16% cash back from e*bates it was such a great deal. I have a small navy sutton and don't find myself reach out for her because it's quite small. The problems of an indecisive person



Oh no!! That was such a great deal!  Are you having returner's regret? What about any other style in raspberry like the medium Cindy? It's smaller than medium sutton but still a good size. I hope you got something else since that was supposed to be your mother's day gift!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> Maybe it's time to let go of your small navy Sutton.  If you weren't 100% sure about the medium Sutton, then it probably was a good idea to return it.  Why don't you look at other styles and see if something else catches your eye.



There's nothing else that catches my eye. The medium selma is the perfect bag for me but I don't want to have the same style bag in different colors. I'm currently up to 4; black shw, fuschia shw, dark dune ghw (up for sale since I ordered dark dune e/w hamilton), and electric blue ghw. I think i'm going to wait for the raspberry to go on sale.



Pinkalicious said:


> Oh no!! That was such a great deal!  Are you having returner's regret? What about any other style in raspberry like the medium Cindy? It's smaller than medium sutton but still a good size. I hope you got something else since that was supposed to be your mother's day gift!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Yes major returner's regret! I looked at the cindy but I don't like that it zips all the way down. I like to keep my bags open for easy access  although it's not safe. 
I did get a medium electric blue selma with ghw.  The color is just to die for.


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Me too!  I like raspberry much better than fuschia.  That's a shame about Sutton not working for you.  What did you not like about it?



Mostly that the long strap wasn't a little longer. I wasn't crazy about how the strap attaches to the bag either though as I feel that it could be a potential problem in the long run. 

I love to look at them though!


----------



## rosevelours

Dear Dressy-owners

I hardly fell in love by watching the pics of your beautiful dressy-sutton bags. Before I thought this bag is to structured for me, but in the colors dark dune, blush and luggage I just could buy one of each  

I read about problems with the attached straps by wearing crossbody, is ist really bad?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> Mostly that the long strap wasn't a little longer. I wasn't crazy about how the strap attaches to the bag either though as I feel that it could be a potential problem in the long run.
> 
> I love to look at them though!


 
Ahhh, gotcha, that makes a lot of sense.  I usually take the long strap off my bags regardless of brand, and carry as a satchel.  So, I never think about that aspect of the bag design and how others view it.


----------



## ubo22

rosevelours said:


> Dear Dressy-owners
> 
> I hardly fell in love by watching the pics of your beautiful dressy-sutton bags. Before I thought this bag is to structured for me, but in the colors dark dune, blush and luggage I just could buy one of each
> 
> I read about problems with the attached straps by wearing crossbody, is ist really bad?


If you carry a lot of things, like I do, yes.  I can never use the shoulder strap with my Sutton.  I don't mind, though, because I love carrying the navy/white/luggage colorblock version that I have as a satchel anyway.  It's a great color scheme for the spring/summer months and looks best when carried as a satchel.  It's the only Sutton I plan to buy, though.  There are too many other MK bag styles to choose from to double down on another Sutton.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Someone tell me I don't need a medium peanut sutton for $196 plus 8% cash back... right? RIGHT?!


----------



## rosevelours

Pinkalicious said:


> Someone tell me I don't need a medium peanut sutton for $196 plus 8% cash back... right? RIGHT?!




Go for it!!! Lucky you!!!!


----------



## rosevelours

I wanna live in us!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

rosevelours said:


> Go for it!!! Lucky you!!!!



Haha I was able to bring myself back to reality before pressing the check out button. It's such a good deal but I don't need a peanut sutton since i have my peanut selma messenger. If it was dark khaki or luggage I would have picked it up right away....

But someone please please please buy this before it continues to haunt me! It's going to be sold out soon!!!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...iano-leather-tote/4090504?origin=saveforlater
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pinkalicious

Btw...was looking on Nordies website and found the sutton in BLUSH. It's not on sale, but look at how gorgeous this is...if I didn't have blush Ava I think this would be my next choice in blush. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Btw...was looking on Nordies website and found the sutton in BLUSH. It's not on sale, but look at how gorgeous this is...if I didn't have blush Ava I think this would be my next choice in blush. Absolutely stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3003406



Drool I love it!!!! I want a blush handbag very bag but I am trying to be good and wait for a sale


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> Btw...was looking on Nordies website and found the sutton in BLUSH. It's not on sale, but look at how gorgeous this is...if I didn't have blush Ava I think this would be my next choice in blush. Absolutely stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3003406



Gorgeous! I love the sutton!


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Drool I love it!!!! I want a blush handbag very bag but I am trying to be good and wait for a sale



Yes! But I do not know if Nordies will ever put the blush sutton on sale. It's not even on MK website or Macys.

MUST RESIST. AHH.



TnC said:


> Gorgeous! I love the sutton!



I don't have one yet which makes it tempting..but I cannot justify having blush ava and blush sutton. But can't let go of blush ava so for now I must drool over pics. Someone please buy one so I can see more pictures of it


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> Btw...was looking on Nordies website and found the sutton in BLUSH. It's not on sale, but look at how gorgeous this is...if I didn't have blush Ava I think this would be my next choice in blush. Absolutely stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3003406


I'm with you that this would be a great first Sutton!  I really like this combination, I too would like to see pictures of it but I don't think I will be the first to purchase- maybe towards the end if the year though....


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> Btw...was looking on Nordies website and found the sutton in BLUSH. It's not on sale, but look at how gorgeous this is...if I didn't have blush Ava I think this would be my next choice in blush. Absolutely stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3003406




Ohmygodohmygodohmygod
Thank goodness I didn't get the DK because I am sooooo having that!


----------



## Pinkalicious

MKbaglover said:


> I'm with you that this would be a great first Sutton!  I really like this combination, I too would like to see pictures of it but I don't think I will be the first to purchase- maybe towards the end if the year though....



I will try to go to Nordies some time soon to take a break from studying but I am afraid I might purchase it on the spot haha. I can't be trusted. I need to bring my mother with me so that she can hold me back! 



yenaj said:


> Ohmygodohmygodohmygod
> Thank goodness I didn't get the DK because I am sooooo having that!



Right? The only thing is I would like DK or luggage if I were to ever get a sutton, since I don't have a nice brown bag work horse bag yet (peanut selma messenger doesn't count). But blush can lean towards beige anyway right? I think you need a blush sutton hehehe


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> I will try to go to Nordies some time soon to take a break from studying but I am afraid I might purchase it on the spot haha. I can't be trusted. I need to bring my mother with me so that she can hold me back!
> 
> 
> 
> Right? The only thing is I would like DK or luggage if I were to ever get a sutton, since I don't have a nice brown bag work horse bag yet (peanut selma messenger doesn't count). But blush can lean towards beige anyway right? I think you need a blush sutton hehehe



I saw a DK sutton on clearance for $187.xx at my MCX. Since you're in San Diego you have the NEX and MCX to choose from and they have awesome deals on MK and you pay no tax! Do you know anybody who has access on the military base? Maybe they might have a DK sutton on clearance too at your area.


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> Btw...was looking on Nordies website and found the sutton in BLUSH. It's not on sale, but look at how gorgeous this is...if I didn't have blush Ava I think this would be my next choice in blush. Absolutely stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3003406



Oh my  
Must resist the urge to buy. I wonder if there's anything else in blush.


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> I saw a DK sutton on clearance for $187.xx at my MCX. Since you're in San Diego you have the NEX and MCX to choose from and they have awesome deals on MK and you pay no tax! Do you know anybody who has access on the military base? Maybe they might have a DK sutton on clearance too at your area.




Funny you say that, I didn't think to look there! My stepdad is retired navy reserve, my dad is retired navy, and my boyfriend is a govt contractor so they can all get me in lol! I'm in San Jose right now since I'm takin the bar exam here but maybe I'll have my stepdad take me to Travis base one day. Or I will wait until August so I can go to the ones in SD. Good thinking! But there's likely no blush there hehehe


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> Funny you say that, I didn't think to look there! My stepdad is retired navy reserve, my dad is retired navy, and my boyfriend is a govt contractor so they can all get me in lol! I'm in San Jose right now since I'm takin the bar exam here but maybe I'll have my stepdad take me to Travis base one day. Or I will wait until August so I can go to the ones in SD. Good thinking! But there's likely no blush there hehehe



Yeah they don't normally get the bags that I want. That's why I had to get most of my MK at Macy's. Definitely check them out. Every now and then they have an additional 20% off the already low prices. They're actually having another sale next weekend. I'm always tempted to buy something. I might get a black jet set tote with the zipped divider and it'll be $163.99. How can I pass that? LOL. I've always wanted a tote. Sorry for the off topic ladies!


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> Yeah they don't normally get the bags that I want. That's why I had to get most of my MK at Macy's. Definitely check them out. Every now and then they have an additional 20% off the already low prices. They're actually having another sale next weekend. I'm always tempted to buy something. I might get a black jet set tote with the zipped divider and it'll be $163.99. How can I pass that? LOL. I've always wanted a tote. Sorry for the off topic ladies!




Temptation is everywhere!! My mom almost got me a luggage Selma messenger there too but I wanted peanut. Luckily Macy's had it on sale! 

But how long will blush sutton be up on nordies for and will it appear at Macy's? It hasn't even appeared on MKs site! So many mystifying questions haha


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Btw...was looking on Nordies website and found the sutton in BLUSH. It's not on sale, but look at how gorgeous this is...if I didn't have blush Ava I think this would be my next choice in blush. Absolutely stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3003406



Wow!!! This is stunning.....


----------



## Bootlover07

So I was seriously planning on selling my large sapphire since I prefer the top zip of the Selma and found an electric blue Selma on sale. Yesterday I saw a lady carrying a bag with an open top (similar to the sutton) and she had a cute scarf laying over the top. I was inspired and tried it (I adore scarves) and think I really like it! What do you guys think?


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> So I was seriously planning on selling my large sapphire since I prefer the top zip of the Selma and found an electric blue Selma on sale. Yesterday I saw a lady carrying a bag with an open top (similar to the sutton) and she had a cute scarf laying over the top. I was inspired and tried it (I adore scarves) and think I really like it! What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004675
> View attachment 3004676




I think it looks great. I've done this with open top bags to protect my items during bad weather....[emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> So I was seriously planning on selling my large sapphire since I prefer the top zip of the Selma and found an electric blue Selma on sale. Yesterday I saw a lady carrying a bag with an open top (similar to the sutton) and she had a cute scarf laying over the top. I was inspired and tried it (I adore scarves) and think I really like it! What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004675
> View attachment 3004676




Great idea!!!! Gosh I love electric blue. Wish I could rock it. But I'm too scared haha


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> So I was seriously planning on selling my large sapphire since I prefer the top zip of the Selma and found an electric blue Selma on sale. Yesterday I saw a lady carrying a bag with an open top (similar to the sutton) and she had a cute scarf laying over the top. I was inspired and tried it (I adore scarves) and think I really like it! What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004675
> View attachment 3004676


Great idea!  I'll think of doing this the next time I carry my Sutton.


----------



## 2 stars

Bootlover07 said:


> So I was seriously planning on selling my large sapphire since I prefer the top zip of the Selma and found an electric blue Selma on sale. Yesterday I saw a lady carrying a bag with an open top (similar to the sutton) and she had a cute scarf laying over the top. I was inspired and tried it (I adore scarves) and think I really like it! What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004675
> View attachment 3004676



This is a great idea. Please don't sell your sapphire it's such a gorgeous color. I was too late in the game for this color so must settle for electric blue.


----------



## Bootlover07

One more pic in natural light! Too cute! I'm glad you guys like it!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> One more pic in natural light! Too cute! I'm glad you guys like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004937



So pretty. Love the contrasting blues. I thought this was electric blue, oops! Is sapphire more purple than electric blue? I saw EB in person and it's a striking cobalt blue, never saw sapphire in person but it looks lovely!


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> So pretty. Love the contrasting blues. I thought this was electric blue, oops! Is sapphire more purple than electric blue? I saw EB in person and it's a striking cobalt blue, never saw sapphire in person but it looks lovely!




TBH they're almost exactly the same color! Electric blue is a tad bit brighter but they're super close. I love both, but sapphire was out first so that's what I've got. I actually have two sapphires, this and the jet set tote LOL!! You could totally rock this or electric blue! They're bright and fun but not too crazy


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> So pretty. Love the contrasting blues. I thought this was electric blue, oops! Is sapphire more purple than electric blue? I saw EB in person and it's a striking cobalt blue, never saw sapphire in person but it looks lovely!


Sapphire and electric blue are very close in color.  Sapphire is a bit darker blue than electric blue, which is brighter.


----------



## rosevelours

Does someone please can post pics of large dressy/sutton in chili? Thanks in advance!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> One more pic in natural light! Too cute! I'm glad you guys like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004937



Very pretty! the scarf compliments the bag so well.


----------



## stiffanie

Was going to get a Selma. Then I saw this...

I am *this* close to purchasing this bag. Love the color.... is it worth it?


----------



## Bootlover07

stiffanie said:


> Was going to get a Selma. Then I saw this...
> 
> 
> 
> I am *this* close to purchasing this bag. Love the color.... is it worth it?




Ooh pretty!! Is this electric blue? What Selma were you considering? I have a sapphire Selma and adore it, but I also have a grey Selma and prefer the Selma style more. They are both gorgeous bags. If you were wanting the blue Selma I like the way the gold pops on the sutton in this color.


----------



## stiffanie

At first I was eyeing the Selma navy blue. Then saw this (electric blue) and haven't been able to get over it. :giggles::giggles: just one thing... wont it be hard to combine outfits with this color?


----------



## ubo22

stiffanie said:


> Was going to get a Selma. Then I saw this...
> 
> I am *this* close to purchasing this bag. Love the color.... is it worth it?


 
YES, YES, YES...get it now!




stiffanie said:


> At first I was eyeing the Selma navy blue. Then saw this (electric blue) and haven't been able to get over it. :giggles::giggles: just one thing... wont it be hard to combine outfits with this color?


 
For me, navy was a non-starter after I saw sapphire. (I think navy looks best with some chunky hardware, like on the Hamilton.)  I use my sapphire Selma most often in the winter.  Cobalt blue (sapphire and electric blue) looks best against dark colors like black.  Since I wear darker colors in the winter, I love pulling my sapphire Selma out then.  It also is a great pop of color in the spring/summer, too, and looks best against neutrals during those seasons.


----------



## Pinkalicious

stiffanie said:


> Was going to get a Selma. Then I saw this...
> 
> I am *this* close to purchasing this bag. Love the color.... is it worth it?



oh so pretty!!!! what kinds of colors do you mostly have in your wardrobe? when i first spotted EB in store i did a double take. it looks especially gorgeous in sutton, but it's cuz TPF has brainwashed me with all these beautiful pictures..


----------



## stiffanie

Thats just it... dont have a lot of black or neutrals in my wardrobe. Most of my tops are red, pink, yellow, orange...


----------



## ubo22

stiffanie said:


> Thats just it... dont have a lot of black or neutrals in my wardrobe. Most of my tops are red, pink, yellow, orange...


Electric blue would also look good against the other primary colors...red and yellow.  But you'd have to be daring to wear those combinations.   I'm not that daring.


----------



## Bootlover07

stiffanie said:


> At first I was eyeing the Selma navy blue. Then saw this (electric blue) and haven't been able to get over it. :giggles::giggles: just one thing... wont it be hard to combine outfits with this color?




Get it! It's definitely a bold color, but also very neutral. I've worn it with pretty much everything and it looks great. I like navy a lot and considered it but I like sapphire better with black.


----------



## Pinkalicious

stiffanie said:


> Thats just it... dont have a lot of black or neutrals in my wardrobe. Most of my tops are red, pink, yellow, orange...



Just think of it this way..you can always get navy some other time! You don't want to miss out on EB
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bellevie0891

stiffanie said:


> At first I was eyeing the Selma navy blue. Then saw this (electric blue) and haven't been able to get over it. :giggles::giggles: just one thing... wont it be hard to combine outfits with this color?




I thought it would be hard to coordinate at first too. But after having getting the color it goes with everything!

My favorites to mix with are navy, black, grey, coral and minty green. It just pops! [emoji170][emoji108]&#127996;

It's a beautiful bright tone but not a neon or pale so you don't have to worry about color transfer or dirt/smudges.


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> I thought it would be hard to coordinate at first too. But after having getting the color it goes with everything!
> 
> My favorites to mix with are navy, black, grey, coral and minty green. It just pops! [emoji170][emoji108]&#127996;
> 
> It's a beautiful bright tone but not a neon or pale so you don't have to worry about color transfer or dirt/smudges.


Listen to bellevie0891...great colors to wear with electric blue.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pinkalicious said:


> Just think of it this way..you can always get navy some other time! You don't want to miss out on EB
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




+1. I agree. Navy is pretty easy to find but Electric Blue won't always be around.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I wanted to add my large Suttons to the clubhouse. 

Large Center Stripe Sutton on Apple Green/Black
View attachment 3013935

View attachment 3013936


Large Dark Khaki
View attachment 3013942

View attachment 3013943


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Do any of you wonderful helpful ladies have pictures of a small sutton worn crossbody?


----------



## Pinkalicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I wanted to add my large Suttons to the clubhouse.
> 
> Large Center Stripe Sutton on Apple Green/Black
> View attachment 3013935
> 
> View attachment 3013936
> 
> 
> Large Dark Khaki
> View attachment 3013942
> 
> View attachment 3013943



loove! especially love your DK sutton...dark khaki is such a nice shade of brown


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pinkalicious said:


> loove! especially love your DK sutton...dark khaki is such a nice shade of brown


 
Thanks!  I may have squealed a bit when I found her in TJMaxx yesterday.  Very surprised to find her there.


----------



## rangers2021

Is this bag big enough to fit a notebook and folders? I need a good bag for work and I'm really liking this one, but I wanted to know if it can fit bigget items


----------



## Bootlover07

rangers2021 said:


> Is this bag big enough to fit a notebook and folders? I need a good bag for work and I'm really liking this one, but I wanted to know if it can fit bigget items




Yes, but it's not a great work horse bag because of the design flaw with the long strap. If you will be carrying it by the short handles only it should work. Otherwise I wouldn't recommend it. Try the Selma or jet set too.


----------



## ubo22

rangers2021 said:


> Is this bag big enough to fit a notebook and folders? I need a good bag for work and I'm really liking this one, but I wanted to know if it can fit bigget items


It's not so good for bigger/heavier items.  The shoulder strap pulls at the inner lining of the bag when carrying heavier things, especially with the large Sutton.  I suspect you'd need a large, too, for notebooks and folders.  If you only plan to carry it by the short handles, then you'll be okay.


----------



## rangers2021

Ok thank you so much!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Adding my new sweetheart to the club! Raspberry small Sutton!!! 


View attachment 3016309


----------



## dkirana1

Hii, i'm waiting for my large navy! It's on its way &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I'm going to use it as my work bag though... Will let you all updated.


----------



## keishapie1973

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Adding my new sweetheart to the club! Raspberry small Sutton!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016309



Beautiful!!! 



dkirana1 said:


> Hii, i'm waiting for my large navy! It's on its way &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I'm going to use it as my work bag though... Will let you all updated.



I'm sure that you will love it. Navy is a great neutral. Please post once it arrives....


----------



## dkirana1

keishapie1973 said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that you will love it. Navy is a great neutral. Please post once it arrives....



Oh yes I just cant wait! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## gratefulgirl

dkirana1 said:


> Hii, i'm waiting for my large navy! It's on its way [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I'm going to use it as my work bag though... Will let you all updated.




I own this bag. It was my dream bag for forever and I was so thrilled to finally get it. You're going to love it!


----------



## dkirana1

gratefulgirl said:


> I own this bag. It was my dream bag for forever and I was so thrilled to finally get it. You're going to love it!



Let me see let me see! &#128516;


----------



## Hlopez707

Does anybody else's buttons on the sides not seem to stay together and snap apart easily ?


----------



## gratefulgirl

dkirana1 said:


> Let me see let me see! [emoji1]







Here she is.


----------



## Apelila

I'm enjoying my small Sutton in blue so pretty and has a gold hardware I'm not sure why my iPad is not cooperating to upload this photo.


----------



## stiffanie

Mine is on its way too... soo excited!!


----------



## gorchess

Apelila said:


> I'm enjoying my small Sutton in blue so pretty and has a gold hardware I'm not sure why my iPad is not cooperating to upload this photo.



Would love to see it! Is it navy or electric blue?


----------



## Pammy85

stiffanie said:


> Mine is on its way too... soo excited!!



Hi,

Is that electric blue? Can take out the plastic and see the beauty of your bag?

Regards.


----------



## stiffanie

It has arrived. Woohoo!!!


----------



## stiffanie

To all Sutton owners, pls help me out.... i just got my new royal blue Sutton and looking at it closely... are the edges at the top really like this? Is the white inside stuff peeking through the stitching on your Suttons too? Pls give me some reassurance... so i can enjoy my new Sutton with a clean conscience. Thanks!!!


----------



## Ackm

stiffanie said:


> It has arrived. Woohoo!!!


May I know is it normal the handle wrapping in plastic ?


----------



## keishapie1973

stiffanie said:


> To all Sutton owners, pls help me out.... i just got my new royal blue Sutton and looking at it closely... are the edges at the top really like this? Is the white inside stuff peeking through the stitching on your Suttons too? Pls give me some reassurance... so i can enjoy my new Sutton with a clean conscience. Thanks!!!



I am carrying my sapphire sutton today. Yes, the white is peaking out on all four corners. Totally normal. I've never noticed it before now....


----------



## Pinkalicious

Ackm said:


> May I know is it normal the handle wrapping in plastic ?



I don't recall my handles or charm ever being wrapped in plastic...but I've never had a sutton before. Usually when I buy from the dept stores they are wrapped in tissue paper


----------



## Pammy85

Ackm said:


> May I know is it normal the handle wrapping in plastic ?




Hi,

I thought most MK bags wrapped in paper, so far never really see one wrapped in plastic.

Regards.


----------



## keishapie1973

Ackm said:


> May I know is it normal the handle wrapping in plastic ?



Yes, I've received bags from Macy's and Bloomingdales with the handles wrapped in plastic....


----------



## dkirana1

gratefulgirl said:


> View attachment 3017960
> 
> 
> Here she is.



Oh she's a beauty! Mine hasn't come yet, took too long! Anyway, does a large sutton work well for work? Does the long strap do a good job for carrying docs and stuff?


----------



## Hlopez707

Quick question hopefully someone can answer but does anybody know if an Erin condran planner with fit in the medium sutton?


----------



## gorchess

Hlopez707 said:


> Quick question hopefully someone can answer but does anybody know if an Erin condran planner with fit in the medium sutton?



Would love to know the answer to this as well. I plan to purchase the new planner next week but I would like to think it would fit in a medium sutton. I'm wanting the small and I'm sure it wouldn't fit in it.


----------



## tflowers921

I want a Sutton so badly! I think I'd need the large, I carry a lot [emoji14] trying to hold off until my birthday in August!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Went to return a bag at nordstroms today and stopped by Macy's to drool over some electric blue bags! I think my favorite is the small sutton, but I don't need a new bag so enjoy some pics






Small sutton with my small Ava!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Went to return a bag at nordstroms today and stopped by Macy's to drool over some electric blue bags! I think my favorite is the small sutton, but I don't need a new bag so enjoy some pics
> 
> View attachment 3020063
> 
> View attachment 3020064
> 
> 
> Small sutton with my small Ava!
> View attachment 3020065



Looks cute on you !!!!


----------



## melissatrv

Hlopez707 said:


> Does anybody else's buttons on the sides not seem to stay together and snap apart easily ?




I order one and it did that but I caught it and returned it for another that does not do this.  I have 3 Suttons and none of them unsnap easily


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Went to return a bag at nordstroms today and stopped by Macy's to drool over some electric blue bags! I think my favorite is the small sutton, but I don't need a new bag so enjoy some pics
> 
> View attachment 3020063
> 
> View attachment 3020064
> 
> 
> Small sutton with my small Ava!
> View attachment 3020065




Love the electric blue next to raspberry!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pinkalicious said:


> Went to return a bag at nordstroms today and stopped by Macy's to drool over some electric blue bags! I think my favorite is the small sutton, but I don't need a new bag so enjoy some pics
> 
> View attachment 3020063
> 
> View attachment 3020064
> 
> 
> Small sutton with my small Ava!
> View attachment 3020065




Great pics! Thanks for taking the time to do that!


----------



## paula3boys

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the electric blue next to raspberry!!!




Ditto


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Looks cute on you !!!!



i had my sis take pics of me wearing electric blue E/W hamilton and electric blue med hamilton traveler and the small EB sutton was my fave. macy's is SO dangerous...i got $105 back from Nordies since my friend got me a Rebecca Minkoff clutch for my graduation. Now I'm thinking about small EB sutton if my Kate Spade sells...hehehe



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Great pics! Thanks for taking the time to do that!



Haha no prob, I took them for my own reference. I love e/w hamilton but unfortunately it looked too big on me. Medium sutton was also a tad too large. 



BeachBagGal said:


> Love the electric blue next to raspberry!!!



they look like brother and sister!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> i had my sis take pics of me wearing electric blue E/W hamilton and electric blue med hamilton traveler and the small EB sutton was my fave. macy's is SO dangerous...i got $105 back from Nordies since my friend got me a Rebecca Minkoff clutch for my graduation. Now I'm thinking about small EB sutton if my Kate Spade sells...hehehe
> 
> Get the Small Sutton!!!!
> Now I am trying to decide what to get myself


----------



## gorchess

Pinkalicious said:


> Went to return a bag at nordstroms today and stopped by Macy's to drool over some electric blue bags! I think my favorite is the small sutton, but I don't need a new bag so enjoy some pics
> 
> View attachment 3020063
> 
> View attachment 3020064
> 
> 
> Small sutton with my small Ava!
> View attachment 3020065



Omg its gorgeous! That's my next bag as well I think small is perfect!


----------



## Pinkalicious

gorchess said:


> Omg its gorgeous! That's my next bag as well I think small is perfect!




It's so cute! But idk if I need a blue bag or another small bag lol I am thinking of selling my medium Ava because the small Ava is so inconvenient to keep snapping shut. So if I sell her then maybe I'll get blue small sutton


----------



## gorchess

Pinkalicious said:


> It's so cute! But idk if I need a blue bag or another small bag lol I am thinking of selling my medium Ava because the small Ava is so inconvenient to keep snapping shut. So if I sell her then maybe I'll get blue small sutton



I'm still trying to sell my maise. I cant justify buying a blue bag but its so pretty. Its my birthday month so I'm going to treat myself to cindy and the sutton!


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> It's so cute! But idk if I need a blue bag or another small bag lol I am thinking of selling my medium Ava because the small Ava is so inconvenient to keep snapping shut. So if I sell her then maybe I'll get blue small sutton




That sutton looks great on you!! You always need a blue bag. When sapphire first came out I repeatedly talked myself out of it because I didn't think I needed it either; now I have two sapphire bags LOL!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

gorchess said:


> I'm still trying to sell my maise. I cant justify buying a blue bag but its so pretty. Its my birthday month so I'm going to treat myself to cindy and the sutton!




Cindy is so cute, you're going to love her. And small sutton is adorable! Happy early bday 



Bootlover07 said:


> That sutton looks great on you!! You always need a blue bag. When sapphire first came out I repeatedly talked myself out of it because I didn't think I needed it either; now I have two sapphire bags LOL!!




I took pics with the electric blue e/w Hamilton and small sutton and now can't get hammy out of my head [emoji21]


----------



## stiffanie

Hi ladies. How can I make the sides of my new Sutton tuck inside permanently? I dont like the way it looks with the sides sticking out, I prefer the sides folded inside look...


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

stiffanie said:


> Hi ladies. How can I make the sides of my new Sutton tuck inside permanently? I dont like the way it looks with the sides sticking out, I prefer the sides folded inside look...




Just keep the sides unsnapped.


----------



## Ackm

gorchess said:


> I'm still trying to sell my maise. I cant justify buying a blue bag but its so pretty. Its my birthday month so I'm going to treat myself to cindy and the sutton!


Hi I haven't post my small grape Sutton pic here. But I remember someone posted here before


----------



## Hlopez707

gorchess said:


> Would love to know the answer to this as well. I plan to purchase the new planner next week but I would like to think it would fit in a medium sutton. I'm wanting the small and I'm sure it wouldn't fit in it.




I asked someone on YouTube and they said it does in the middle compartment


----------



## gorchess

Hlopez707 said:


> I asked someone on YouTube and they said it does in the middle compartment



Thanks for telling me!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

gorchess said:


> Would love to know the answer to this as well. I plan to purchase the new planner next week but I would like to think it would fit in a medium sutton. I'm wanting the small and I'm sure it wouldn't fit in it.




No way the EC planner would fit into a small with your stuff too. I have the small and an EC planner.


----------



## gorchess

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> No way the EC planner would fit into a small with your stuff too. I have the small and an EC planner.



I figured that. That's ok though! Do you carry your planner in your bags?


----------



## ubo22

Hlopez707 said:


> Quick question hopefully someone can answer but does anybody know if an Erin condran planner with fit in the medium sutton?


 


gorchess said:


> Would love to know the answer to this as well. I plan to purchase the new planner next week but I would like to think it would fit in a medium sutton. I'm wanting the small and I'm sure it wouldn't fit in it.


 
Take the measurements of your planner and then look at the measurements online for the medium Sutton.  That should give you the precise answer.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

gorchess said:


> I figured that. That's ok though! Do you carry your planner in your bags?




No, I leave mine at home mostly.


----------



## Hlopez707

ubo22 said:


> Take the measurements of your planner and then look at the measurements online for the medium Sutton.  That should give you the precise answer.




I have the personal sized kikki k and that ones is perfect for the medium I was just considering the Erin Condren planner , so I'll stick to my personal size , thanks for the advice [emoji4]


----------



## Ackm

My small grape Sutton with silver hardware


----------



## Cavaliermum

Ackm said:


> My small grape Sutton with silver hardware



Yay bag twins!!!
I've just moved into mine now summer is finally here &#128515;


----------



## melissatrv

Does anyone have the new Blush Sutton? Only seen it at Nordstroms


----------



## Pinkalicious

melissatrv said:


> Does anyone have the new Blush Sutton? Only seen it at Nordstroms




I took a mod pic with it at nordies! I haven't seen any other retailer have it. This is the medium.


----------



## Ackm

Ackm said:


> My small grape Sutton with silver hardware





Cavaliermum said:


> Yay bag twins!!!
> I've just moved into mine now summer is finally here &#128515;


Yay I like it so much!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> I took a mod pic with it at nordies! I haven't seen any other retailer have it. This is the medium.
> 
> View attachment 3024328



I love the look of this bag. Very classy....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pinkalicious said:


> I took a mod pic with it at nordies! I haven't seen any other retailer have it. This is the medium.
> 
> View attachment 3024328


 
Wow, that's interesting.  On my monitor the color looks just like the Dark Khaki Sutton I just got.


----------



## Pammy85

Pinkalicious said:


> I took a mod pic with it at nordies! I haven't seen any other retailer have it. This is the medium.
> 
> View attachment 3024328




Very pretty and classy bag! Looks good on you. 

Regards.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Pammy85 said:


> Very pretty and classy bag! Looks good on you.
> 
> Regards.




Thanks! I just tried it on  no intention of getting one though! Keeping miss blush Ava !


----------



## Pinkalicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow, that's interesting.  On my monitor the color looks just like the Dark Khaki Sutton I just got.




Blush is a very strange color. Hard to capture its true essence. It has slight pink undertones but not overbearing and it can look beige toned in some lights. Very confusing haha


----------



## Pammy85

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks! I just tried it on  no intention of getting one though! Keeping miss blush Ava !




Haha. Ok enjoy your bag! [emoji4]


----------



## melissatrv

Pinkalicious said:


> I took a mod pic with it at nordies! I haven't seen any other retailer have it. This is the medium.
> 
> View attachment 3024328




Thank you so much for posting.  Looks absolutely lovely!  I went to my Nordies and they did not have it.  I ordered a studded Blush Selma so waiting to see how that looks.  However, I am also interested in Dark Dune Studded Selma so was thinking the Sutton would be different enough for me to justify the spend on these two neutrals in the same color family


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> I took a mod pic with it at nordies! I haven't seen any other retailer have it. This is the medium.
> 
> View attachment 3024328




*screams internally*

It's so pretty on you!


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> *screams internally*
> 
> It's so pretty on you!



There you are! Where have you been? Did you go to the MK store to get your goodies yet?


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> There you are! Where have you been? Did you go to the MK store to get your goodies yet?




Ah my life has been a bit nuts, I'm moving house!
I'm waiting for the blush sutton to come to the UK cos that's all I can think about!! I'm so indecisive but I think after I get it I'll be done forever.
How are you? I see you've kept your raspberry Ava!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Ackm said:


> My small grape Sutton with silver hardware



sooo pretty! just love deep purples.


----------



## dkirana1

My large navy sutton! LOVE!


----------



## BeachBagGal

dkirana1 said:


> My large navy sutton! LOVE!


Looks very nice!


----------



## bellevie0891

dkirana1 said:


> My large navy sutton! LOVE!



Looks fantastic!


----------



## gratefulgirl

dkirana1 said:


> My large navy sutton! LOVE!




Love the look!


----------



## TnC

dkirana1 said:


> My large navy sutton! LOVE!


 
So pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

dkirana1 said:


> My large navy sutton! LOVE!


 
Very pretty!  Looks great on you too!


----------



## keishapie1973

dkirana1 said:


> My large navy sutton! LOVE!



Very nice!!!!


----------



## melbo

dkirana1 said:


> My large navy sutton! LOVE!



Love navy, especially on the Sutton! &#128147;


----------



## ubo22

dkirana1 said:


> My large navy sutton! LOVE!


Love this with your outfit!


----------



## dkirana1

Thank you guyss &#9786;&#65039; So happy!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

dkirana1 said:


> My large navy sutton! LOVE!



looove this and love the whole outfit! i just love navy


----------



## dkirana1

Hey guys! Here is another picture of me using this large sutton for work earlier this day. I brought like 100+ A4 sheets, an insolite LV wallet, car key, a medium make up bag, a moleskin and an iPod. And I bet you can't tell that there are so many things inside this bag! Very very very roomy indeed, yet very organized.


----------



## ubo22

dkirana1 said:


> Hey guys! Here is another picture of me using this large sutton for work earlier this day. I brought like 100+ A4 sheets, an insolite LV wallet, car key, a medium make up bag, a moleskin and an iPod. And I bet you can't tell that there are so many things inside this bag! Very very very roomy indeed, yet very organized.


 The large is quite roomy, that's for sure!


----------



## MDT

dkirana1 said:


> Hey guys! Here is another picture of me using this large sutton for work earlier this day. I brought like 100+ A4 sheets, an insolite LV wallet, car key, a medium make up bag, a moleskin and an iPod. And I bet you can't tell that there are so many things inside this bag! Very very very roomy indeed, yet very organized.



I love your outfit and your bag! So pretty!


----------



## rangers2021

I'm so excited, I just bought the black in large and it will be here Monday and I can't wait!! &#128516;


----------



## TnC

rangers2021 said:


> I'm so excited, I just bought the black in large and it will be here Monday and I can't wait!! &#128516;



Congrats! I have the small in black and I love it! Been using it everyday since I got her.


----------



## TnC

dkirana1 said:


> Hey guys! Here is another picture of me using this large sutton for work earlier this day. I brought like 100+ A4 sheets, an insolite LV wallet, car key, a medium make up bag, a moleskin and an iPod. And I bet you can't tell that there are so many things inside this bag! Very very very roomy indeed, yet very organized.



Wow beautiful outfit! Thanks for sharing


----------



## zeegirl15

Joining the club...


----------



## zeegirl15

Pale Blue and navy sutton


----------



## keishapie1973

zeegirl15 said:


> Joining the club...



Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

dkirana1 said:


> Hey guys! Here is another picture of me using this large sutton for work earlier this day. I brought like 100+ A4 sheets, an insolite LV wallet, car key, a medium make up bag, a moleskin and an iPod. And I bet you can't tell that there are so many things inside this bag! Very very very roomy indeed, yet very organized.


Very nice!  Navy is such a classic color. I love your jacket, too!  I love how much room there is in the large Sutton. 



zeegirl15 said:


> Joining the club...


 


zeegirl15 said:


> Pale Blue and navy sutton


 
Beautiful colors!!Congrats!


----------



## Mandym89

Woehoeeee My first mk bag; Sutton heritage blue [emoji7]


----------



## TnC

Mandym89 said:


> Woehoeeee My first mk bag; Sutton heritage blue [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030741



Congrats on your first MK! It won't be the last I bet  you'll be addicted lol like I am.


----------



## Cavaliermum

Mandym89 said:


> Woehoeeee My first mk bag; Sutton heritage blue [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030741



Congrats on your first bag!!  My first MK was a sutton too.  Be warned these bags are addictive &#128515;


----------



## keishapie1973

Mandym89 said:


> Woehoeeee My first mk bag; Sutton heritage blue [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030741




It's gorgeous!!!! You will get a ton of compliments on this one.....[emoji3]


----------



## Mandym89

Thanks!! Yes i already bought 2 others LOL, Greenwich watermelon and jet set chain wallet watermelon [emoji7] but i loovvvvveeeee Sutton! 

So Yes! There Will be more ! (I am from the netherlands) 

Next on My list ; Sutton blush or navy


----------



## ubo22

zeegirl15 said:


> Joining the club...


Welcome to the Stylish Dressy/Sutton Tote Club!  :welcome2:


zeegirl15 said:


> Pale Blue and navy sutton


 
Great collection of Sutton colors!  



Mandym89 said:


> Woehoeeee My first mk bag; Sutton heritage blue [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030741


Welcome to the Stylish Dressy/Sutton Tote Club!  :welcome2:


----------



## Apelila

gorchess said:


> Would love to see it! Is it navy or electric blue?


I believe it's called heritage blue, I will try to figure it out so I can show you&#128522;


----------



## Apelila

Here is my dressy sutton


----------



## Pinkalicious

Mandym89 said:


> Thanks!! Yes i already bought 2 others LOL, Greenwich watermelon and jet set chain wallet watermelon [emoji7] but i loovvvvveeeee Sutton!
> 
> So Yes! There Will be more ! (I am from the netherlands)
> 
> Next on My list ; Sutton blush or navy



haha the addiction has begun!

i also want a blush sutton, but a small one. if i ever find one then i would sell my blush ava..

i don't think i've ever seen small blush sutton anywhere!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Mandym89

Thanks!!

Yes blush is Also very Nice! I need one to! Haha 

We are visiting new york in november so i am saving for then ! Hope to find one for a good $$! 

[emoji7]


----------



## Pinkalicious

It's 4am and I have insomnia so what else do I do.. Get on tpf! Lol. I got my blush sutton today from zappos and weirdest thing is it came in a bigger box and in the factory wrapping. They must have sent me a used one last time because it came without any factory wrapping and with lots of creases and black marks. Very odd, but I'm so pleased and relieved with the shipping this time! I took these earlier [emoji7]


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> It's 4am and I have insomnia so what else do I do.. Get on tpf! Lol. I got my blush sutton today from zappos and weirdest thing is it came in a bigger box and in the factory wrapping. They must have sent me a used one last time because it came without any factory wrapping and with lots of creases and black marks. Very odd, but I'm so pleased and relieved with the shipping this time! I took these earlier [emoji7]
> View attachment 3038674
> 
> View attachment 3038675



It's gorgeous! Everything in Blush makes my heart beat &#128149;&#128149;.


----------



## gorchess

Pinkalicious said:


> It's 4am and I have insomnia so what else do I do.. Get on tpf! Lol. I got my blush sutton today from zappos and weirdest thing is it came in a bigger box and in the factory wrapping. They must have sent me a used one last time because it came without any factory wrapping and with lots of creases and black marks. Very odd, but I'm so pleased and relieved with the shipping this time! I took these earlier [emoji7]
> View attachment 3038674
> 
> View attachment 3038675



Wow I'm really starting to like blush!! So pretty. I have not seen that color anywhere else. How much was she? If I may ask


----------



## Sarah03

Pinkalicious said:


> It's 4am and I have insomnia so what else do I do.. Get on tpf! Lol. I got my blush sutton today from zappos and weirdest thing is it came in a bigger box and in the factory wrapping. They must have sent me a used one last time because it came without any factory wrapping and with lots of creases and black marks. Very odd, but I'm so pleased and relieved with the shipping this time! I took these earlier [emoji7]
> View attachment 3038674
> 
> View attachment 3038675




Very pretty!


----------



## Pinkalicious

gorchess said:


> Wow I'm really starting to like blush!! So pretty. I have not seen that color anywhere else. How much was she? If I may ask




Retail price of small sutton, 278


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> It's 4am and I have insomnia so what else do I do.. Get on tpf! Lol. I got my blush sutton today from zappos and weirdest thing is it came in a bigger box and in the factory wrapping. They must have sent me a used one last time because it came without any factory wrapping and with lots of creases and black marks. Very odd, but I'm so pleased and relieved with the shipping this time! I took these earlier [emoji7]
> View attachment 3038674
> 
> View attachment 3038675



Very pretty!!! It's like Christmas morning unwrapping a gift......


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> It's 4am and I have insomnia so what else do I do.. Get on tpf! Lol. I got my blush sutton today from zappos and weirdest thing is it came in a bigger box and in the factory wrapping. They must have sent me a used one last time because it came without any factory wrapping and with lots of creases and black marks. Very odd, but I'm so pleased and relieved with the shipping this time! I took these earlier [emoji7]
> View attachment 3038674
> 
> View attachment 3038675



Glad to hear of some good news on shipping.   Blush is so pretty and looks very versatile,  color wise.  I love it!  Boo for me,  I'm on ban!


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> It's gorgeous! Everything in Blush makes my heart beat &#128149;&#128149;.



me too! somehow this color seems to change w/ each style  all are special in their own way



Sarah03 said:


> Very pretty!



thank you! she really is



keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty!!! It's like Christmas morning unwrapping a gift......



yes! i didnt feel that way when i opened the last zappos package when she didnt have any wrapping and was squished in a box. this one got me excited and happy to pay full price (sorta lol)



myluvofbags said:


> Glad to hear of some good news on shipping.   Blush is so pretty and looks very versatile,  color wise.  I love it!  Boo for me,  I'm on ban!



it really is! but i REALLY need to stop now. i've been on a binge for the past 3 months, but only cuz i've been selling or exchanging things. i've run out of bags to sell and exchange


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> It's 4am and I have insomnia so what else do I do.. Get on tpf! Lol. I got my blush sutton today from zappos and weirdest thing is it came in a bigger box and in the factory wrapping. They must have sent me a used one last time because it came without any factory wrapping and with lots of creases and black marks. Very odd, but I'm so pleased and relieved with the shipping this time! I took these earlier [emoji7]
> View attachment 3038674
> 
> View attachment 3038675



Yeah so glad she came all wrapped &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128151;&#128156;&#128525;&#128156;&#128151;&#128151;&#128151; 
Can't wait for you to wear her


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Yeah so glad she came all wrapped [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji175][emoji171][emoji7][emoji171][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> Can't wait for you to wear her




Me too!! She's gorgeous.. And almost iridescent. I can't believe I haven't had a sutton until now. Such a great style!!


----------



## gorchess

Finally joining the club! I am so loving my small sutton in luggage. I can see myself getting another color really soon.


----------



## keishapie1973

gorchess said:


> Finally joining the club! I am so loving my small sutton in luggage. I can see myself getting another color really soon.




Very pretty!!![emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

gorchess said:


> Finally joining the club! I am so loving my small sutton in luggage. I can see myself getting another color really soon.



Congrats!!!!! Luggage?? I thought you got the EB, but this one is a perfect neutral!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> It's 4am and I have insomnia so what else do I do.. Get on tpf! Lol. I got my blush sutton today from zappos and weirdest thing is it came in a bigger box and in the factory wrapping. They must have sent me a used one last time because it came without any factory wrapping and with lots of creases and black marks. Very odd, but I'm so pleased and relieved with the shipping this time! I took these earlier [emoji7]
> View attachment 3038674
> 
> View attachment 3038675



Oh my just spotted this!  she looks perfect! I'm.not surprised you couldn't sleep. Have you unwrapped her? Defo a keeper. Any bidders for Blush Ava? Love Blush, am using miss medium Selma ALL the time at the mo!


----------



## gorchess

Pinkalicious said:


> Congrats!!!!! Luggage?? I thought you got the EB, but this one is a perfect neutral!



I decided to go neutral plus I couldn't pass up the price during the L&T sale. I so love the sutton. EB is next though I've been eyeing the hamilton zip now in it..does it have an outer pocket?


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Oh my just spotted this!  she looks perfect! I'm.not surprised you couldn't sleep. Have you unwrapped her? Defo a keeper. Any bidders for Blush Ava? Love Blush, am using miss medium Selma ALL the time at the mo!



Not yet but I'm so excited to use her! I used my new coach bag but I will shortly switch..I'll be rotating between eb hamilton, blush sutton, peanut riley, and raspberry ava..obsessing over the new members of the family lol. 



gorchess said:


> I decided to go neutral plus I couldn't pass up the price during the L&T sale. I so love the sutton. EB is next though I've been eyeing the hamilton zip now in it..does it have an outer pocket?



I agree, the price was amazing! I was happy to save $60 for my EB hamilton. I am not sure if the hamilton zip has an outer pocket, but my e/w hamilton does not. Either way the hamilton zip is really cute especially in EB!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Me too!! She's gorgeous.. And almost iridescent. I can't believe I haven't had a sutton until now. Such a great style!!



Love the zippers on the Sutton... I'm actually using mine today! It's raining and I needed something for work. This bag is so functional!


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> It's 4am and I have insomnia so what else do I do.. Get on tpf! Lol. I got my blush sutton today from zappos and weirdest thing is it came in a bigger box and in the factory wrapping. They must have sent me a used one last time because it came without any factory wrapping and with lots of creases and black marks. Very odd, but I'm so pleased and relieved with the shipping this time! I took these earlier [emoji7]
> View attachment 3038674
> 
> View attachment 3038675




Gorgeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!! I'm so jel!


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> Gorgeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!! I'm so jel!



AHhh you need to get your medium blush sutton!!! When are you getting her?? How is ava holding up?? I honestly am so in love with small blush sutton, actually anything blush in general. I get happy holding my blush wallet lol!


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> AHhh you need to get your medium blush sutton!!! When are you getting her?? How is ava holding up?? I honestly am so in love with small blush sutton, actually anything blush in general. I get happy holding my blush wallet lol!




Hahahaha I feel ya!! My Ava is still perfect! I thought I saw something about you selling yours? 
As for the medium Sutton, it's not here in the UK and the Nordstrom site seems to be showing Blossom now! I really want to see it before I buy it because of the strap issue I heard about. I also hate international returns and customs charges


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> Hahahaha I feel ya!! My Ava is still perfect! I thought I saw something about you selling yours?
> As for the medium Sutton, it's not here in the UK and the Nordstrom site seems to be showing Blossom now! I really want to see it before I buy it because of the strap issue I heard about. I also hate international returns and customs charges



I was thinking about it because I was getting annoyed with the flap closure on my raspberry ava lol so I got blush small sutton cuz I love the style. Well now I am torn between the two because I like them both! Lol! Ava just looks so pretty in blush and worn crossbody and on the shoulder..but sutton looks nice handheld or on the elbow. Maybe I need to wear both around the house


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Gorgeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!! I'm so jel!





Pinkalicious said:


> AHhh you need to get your medium blush sutton!!! When are you getting her?? How is ava holding up?? I honestly am so in love with small blush sutton, actually anything blush in general. I get happy holding my blush wallet lol!





Pinkalicious said:


> I was thinking about it because I was getting annoyed with the flap closure on my raspberry ava lol so I got blush small sutton cuz I love the style. Well now I am torn between the two because I like them both! Lol! Ava just looks so pretty in blush and worn crossbody and on the shoulder..but sutton looks nice handheld or on the elbow. Maybe I need to wear both around the house



Could just keep both.....


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Could just keep both.....



heheh I WAS THINKING THAT. Then I was thinking I needed to slap myself back to reality. But to be fair, they are both very different bags..the sutton is even a tad bit darker than the ava even though they are both blush. I'll have to try to take a pic to see if I can show the slight difference.


----------



## TnC

gorchess said:


> Finally joining the club! I am so loving my small sutton in luggage. I can see myself getting another color really soon.


 
Beautiful! I love the Sutton. This is a great neutral!


----------



## Pinkalicious

I was thinking the sutton was darker but maybe just a smidge.. Not too noticeable in this pic


----------



## gorchess

TnC said:


> Beautiful! I love the Sutton. This is a great neutral!



Thank you. I just love the sutton now that I have one!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3041024
> 
> I was thinking the sutton was darker but maybe just a smidge.. Not too noticeable in this pic



I really don't know how you'll choose between those two lovely ladies P!  

You do already have an Ava, so keeping the Sutton means a variety of styles in your collection. Would you prefer Blush Ava if she was in the small size like Raspberry? They are very different bags. The cost of both together is still prob less than Prada!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I really don't know how you'll choose between those two lovely ladies P!
> 
> 
> 
> You do already have an Ava, so keeping the Sutton means a variety of styles in your collection. Would you prefer Blush Ava if she was in the small size like Raspberry? They are very different bags. The cost of both together is still prob less than Prada!




I know! I saw someone with a prada that looked exactly like the small sutton in blush. It was lovely! I like Ava in the medium size over the small. It's just that darn flap that I have to get used to. Wish it would snap shut a lot better as I don't want to dirty the blush with my hands.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I know! I saw someone with a prada that looked exactly like the small sutton in blush. It was lovely! I like Ava in the medium size over the small. It's just that darn flap that I have to get used to. Wish it would snap shut a lot better as I don't want to dirty the blush with my hands.



I totally get that! I'm SO careful with medium Selma and she has a zip! Keep thinking I ought to break out Blush messenger but its more of a weekend bag, then the weekends go by before I've had time to change over!

Are you any closer to choosing? It's really hard. Where would you wear each style? Does that make a difference?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Does anyone know which bag holds more? Medium Selma or small Sutton? 
Thanks! !


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I totally get that! I'm SO careful with medium Selma and she has a zip! Keep thinking I ought to break out Blush messenger but its more of a weekend bag, then the weekends go by before I've had time to change over!
> 
> Are you any closer to choosing? It's really hard. Where would you wear each style? Does that make a difference?



Blush messenger with studs is gorgeous! It def is a weekend bag, I think of the same with my peanut messenger. Still very functional though  I'm not any closer to choosing, I keep staring at them both and took mod shots. I love them both equally. I could see them being used for the same occasions. Both very unique and classy. I should start a separate thread instead of hijacking this clubhouse!



Harley77 said:


> Does anyone know which bag holds more? Medium Selma or small Sutton?
> Thanks! !



I believe medium selma satchel holds more than the small sutton. But small sutton holds more than the selma medium messenger.


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> I know! I saw someone with a prada that looked exactly like the small sutton in blush. It was lovely! *I like Ava in the medium size over the small. It's just that darn flap that I have to get used to. Wish it would snap shut a lot better as I don't want to dirty the blush with my hands*.


 



Pinkalicious said:


> Blush messenger with studs is gorgeous! It def is a weekend bag, I think of the same with my peanut messenger. Still very functional though  *I'm not any closer to choosing*, I keep staring at them both and took mod shots. I love them both equally. I could see them being used for the same occasions. Both very unique and classy. I should start a separate thread instead of hijacking this clubhouse!
> 
> I believe medium selma satchel holds more than the small sutton. But small sutton holds more than the selma medium messenger.


You have a small raspberry Ava, but you like the medium size better.  You have a small blush Sutton and no other Suttons in your collection.  I'd keep the small blush Sutton, return the medium blush Ava, and think about switching out your small raspberry Ava for a medium raspberry Ava. You'd have less chance of dirtying the raspberry Ava with your hands on the flap than the blush color.  Radical, I know!  :giggles:


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> You have a small raspberry Ava, but you like the medium size better.  You have a small blush Sutton and no other Suttons in your collection.  I'd keep the small blush Sutton, return the medium blush Ava, and think about switching out your small raspberry Ava for a medium raspberry Ava. You'd have less chance of dirtying the raspberry Ava with your hands on the flap than the blush color.  Radical, I know!  :giggles:



haha SMART thinking! i've been staring at them both all day trying to think of a solution (and somewhat doing some work in between all of this..but when am i not thinking of bags 24/7? sigh). I'll have to go to Macy's tomorrow to see if the raspberry ava in the medium size looks good on me. I was on the verge of just keeping both blush bags


----------



## 2 stars

Have any of you come across a medium black sutton with silver hardware? 

I think I want to swap my black medium selma for a sutton. I prefer the selma but think the medium sutton would be a better bag for work since it's a bit bigger.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> haha SMART thinking! i've been staring at them both all day trying to think of a solution (and somewhat doing some work in between all of this..but when am i not thinking of bags 24/7? sigh). I'll have to go to Macy's tomorrow to see if the raspberry ava in the medium size looks good on me. I was on the verge of just keeping both blush bags



P! Where are you at with Blush Ava and Blush Sutton? 
any updates?


----------



## TaterTots

DiamondsForever said:


> P! Where are you at with Blush Ava and Blush Sutton?
> any updates?


 
I was just thinking about this as well,  both are gorge.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> P! Where are you at with Blush Ava and Blush Sutton?
> any updates?





TaterTots said:


> I was just thinking about this as well,  both are gorge.



I've decided that I want to keep both...lol for now. But right now I'm leaning towards the sutton. Personally I really like the sutton and would be sad to see her go as I think it's more of a timeless piece. I like the blush ava since it looks so good in blush and it's quite unique than any other bag I have. I'm waiting to hear back from my bank on if they will take the ava back so I can get the exact amount I paid for it back, otherwise I will have to think long and hard before selling her because I would lose about $40-$50 in ebay/paypal fees and I'm not sure I'd be willing to sell her at that price. Basically I'm still in a standstill with what to do with blush ava since I'm not sure if I'm ready to let her go either


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> Have any of you come across a medium black sutton with silver hardware?
> 
> I think I want to swap my black medium selma for a sutton. I prefer the selma but think the medium sutton would be a better bag for work since it's a bit bigger.



i agree, the medium sutton is the perfect daily work bag.. black with silver would be a dream. i haven't seen that combo anywhere!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I've decided that I want to keep both...lol for now. But right now I'm leaning towards the sutton. Personally I really like the sutton and would be sad to see her go as I think it's more of a timeless piece. I like the blush ava since it looks so good in blush and it's quite unique than any other bag I have. I'm waiting to hear back from my bank on if they will take the ava back so I can get the exact amount I paid for it back, otherwise I will have to think long and hard before selling her because I would lose about $40-$50 in ebay/paypal fees and I'm not sure I'd be willing to sell her at that price. Basically I'm still in a standstill with what to do with blush ava since I'm not sure if I'm ready to let her go either



The Sutton is fabulous, like Prada but a good price! Defo keep her. Shame to lose $50 in fees selling Ava. She really is beautiful. Personally I love Blush so much that I'm more than happy to have multiple styles in this colour. The colour will never date and it literally goes with everything....if the bank say no I would keep Blush Ava


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> The Sutton is fabulous, like Prada but a good price! Defo keep her. Shame to lose $50 in fees selling Ava. She really is beautiful. Personally I love Blush so much that I'm more than happy to have multiple styles in this colour. The colour will never date and it literally goes with everything....if the bank say no I would keep Blush Ava



I'm with ya on that one DF (plus I know you have 2 blush bags) The color just goes with so much and I can see myself wearing both styles for different occasions. I am sure other blush lovers would agree that you can never have enough blush.

My BF actually thought I was keeping both as I was asking for his opinion and he said "is that the same color? AND the same brand?" When I said yes he said, "That's when you know you have too many bags!"  I then asked him which one I should keep and he said Ava since I don't have that style yet and it's different but then he said maybe Sutton since it's more practical and I'd likely use it more. LOL maybe he should get a TPF account as he has some good rationale.


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> i agree, the medium sutton is the perfect daily work bag.. black with silver would be a dream. i haven't seen that combo anywhere!



Lord and Taylor has the large size in this combo. I wonder if it's just a matter of time before they get the medium size. Now I'm thinking I should get e/w hamilton with silver hardware instead of waiting on medium sutton with shw.


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> Lord and Taylor has the large size in this combo. I wonder if it's just a matter of time before they get the medium size. Now I'm thinking I should get e/w hamilton with silver hardware instead of waiting on medium sutton with shw.


If you're looking for a zipped compartment, I'd go with the Sutton if it ever comes out in medium black with shw.  The Hamilton doesn't have a zipped compartment.  However, you can't go wrong with the black and shw no matter what the style.  I've got the black n/s Hamilton tote with shw and LOVE  it!


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm with ya on that one DF (plus I know you have 2 blush bags) The color just goes with so much and I can see myself wearing both styles for different occasions. I am sure other blush lovers would agree that you can never have enough blush.
> 
> My BF actually thought I was keeping both as I was asking for his opinion and he said "is that the same color? AND the same brand?" When I said yes he said, "That's when you know you have too many bags!"  I then asked him which one I should keep and he said Ava since I don't have that style yet and it's different but then he said maybe Sutton since it's more practical and I'd likely use it more. LOL maybe he should get a TPF account as he has some good rationale.


I'm confused.  Don't you have 2 Avas?  Did you mean to say that your BF said to keep the Sutton since you don't have that style?


----------



## TaterTots

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm with ya on that one DF (plus I know you have 2 blush bags) The color just goes with so much and I can see myself wearing both styles for different occasions. I am sure other blush lovers would agree that you can never have enough blush.
> 
> My BF actually thought I was keeping both as I was asking for his opinion and he said "is that the same color? AND the same brand?" When I said yes he said, "That's when you know you have too many bags!"  I then asked him which one I should keep and he said Ava since I don't have that style yet and it's different but then he said maybe Sutton since it's more practical and I'd likely use it more. LOL maybe he should get a TPF account as he has some good rationale.


 
I'm all for the same color in a different style!  And I totally agree with going with the one that you would use more.  But sometimes you just have to keep that one bag even if she's just going to be a display piece just because of how gorgeous she is!


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> I'm confused.  Don't you have 2 Avas?  Did you mean to say that your BF said to keep the Sutton since you don't have that style?



OH he hasnt seen raspberry ava yet lol! We are doing long distance until August. But I think he thinks that it's more a different style since so my other bags all look the same to him (meaning two handles and an opening without a flap lol)


----------



## Pinkalicious

TaterTots said:


> I'm all for the same color in a different style!  And I totally agree with going with the one that you would use more.  But sometimes you just have to keep that one bag even if she's just going to be a display piece just because of how gorgeous she is!



Ah..agreed. My bank just sent me another request for more information and they wanted a copy of the receipt with the item on it. I already sent it to them before so I am not sure what's going on..I sent it again and asked if they needed more info. Very strange. 

Ok I need to stop hijacking this thread -- hope to see your sutton soon, I hope it comes nicely packaged! My first one from zappos was all beaten up without any wrapping at all. The 2nd one came brand new and without any creases. There is some adhesive on the bottom but I find that most of my new MK bags come with traces of leftover adhesive.


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> If you're looking for a zipped compartment, I'd go with the Sutton if it ever comes out in medium black with shw.  The Hamilton doesn't have a zipped compartment.  However, you can't go wrong with the black and shw no matter what the style.  I've got the black n/s Hamilton tote with shw and LOVE  it!



I currently have the medium selma with shw. I just want to switch things up in my collection. I think having the same style bag in all sorts of colors is quite boring. No offense to anyone that does it's just not what I want. I really want a sutton!


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> OH he hasnt seen raspberry ava yet lol! We are doing long distance until August. But I think he thinks that it's more a different style since so my other bags all look the same to him (meaning two handles and an opening without a flap lol)


Oh, okay.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## TaterTots

Pinkalicious said:


> Ah..agreed. My bank just sent me another request for more information and they wanted a copy of the receipt with the item on it. I already sent it to them before so I am not sure what's going on..I sent it again and asked if they needed more info. Very strange.
> 
> Ok I need to stop hijacking this thread -- hope to see your sutton soon, I hope it comes nicely packaged! My first one from zappos was all beaten up without any wrapping at all. The 2nd one came brand new and without any creases. There is some adhesive on the bottom but I find that most of my new MK bags come with traces of leftover adhesive.


 
I should have her by Monday.  I've shopped from Zappos for years and like most places they have been good packages and bad packages,  but I've never had any issues with them ever making anything right.  I wish she would have shipped today since I ordered her so early this morning,  and with my VIP account with them I would have her by Friday,  but we shall see.


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> I currently have the medium selma with shw. I just want to switch things up in my collection. I think having the same style bag in all sorts of colors is quite boring. No offense to anyone that does it's just not what I want. I really want a sutton!


You should definitely get the Sutton then.  I think it would be gorgeous in black with shw.  Now all you have to do is patiently wait for it to come out in the medium size!  LOL!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm with ya on that one DF (plus I know you have 2 blush bags) The color just goes with so much and I can see myself wearing both styles for different occasions. I am sure other blush lovers would agree that you can never have enough blush.
> 
> My BF actually thought I was keeping both as I was asking for his opinion and he said "is that the same color? AND the same brand?" When I said yes he said, "That's when you know you have too many bags!"  I then asked him which one I should keep and he said Ava since I don't have that style yet and it's different but then he said maybe Sutton since it's more practical and I'd likely use it more. LOL maybe he should get a TPF account as he has some good rationale.



:lolots: Love it when our boys help enable our purchases! He should contribute to the forum  see even your DBF said keep both! (Kind of...) 



2 stars said:


> Lord and Taylor has the large size in this combo. I wonder if it's just a matter of time before they get the medium size. Now I'm thinking I should get e/w hamilton with silver hardware instead of waiting on medium sutton with shw.



I so wish somewhere apart from L&T would do black & SHW because they won't ship to the UK....ullhair: I wonder this combo will appear in the autumn? 



ubo22 said:


> I'm confused.  Don't you have 2 Avas?  Did you mean to say that your BF said to keep the Sutton since you don't have that style?



I thought this too!



TaterTots said:


> I'm all for the same color in a different style!  And I totally agree with going with the one that you would use more.  But sometimes you just have to keep that one bag even if she's just going to be a display piece just because of how gorgeous she is!



Totally agree with this. There are some bags that you literally use ALL the time and those you pull out on special occasions.


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> You should definitely get the Sutton then.  I think it would be gorgeous in black with shw.  Now all you have to do is patiently wait for it to come out in the medium size!  LOL!



It looks gorgeous on the Lord and Taylor website. Now to look for some patience since I don't have any. 



DiamondsForever said:


> I so wish somewhere apart from L&T would do black & SHW because they won't ship to the UK....ullhair: I wonder this combo will appear in the autumn?



I'm not sure but I do see more bags in this color combo are popping up. I'll try to patiently wait for medium sutton with shw. 

If anyone comes across one please let me know. I know sometimes certain bags are in store only.


----------



## abanks19

Has anyone ordered MK from Nordstrom? I really want a blush Sutton, but the only places I can find it online are Nordstrom and Zappos. I don't have a Nordstrom nearby, so I'll have to order online. I've found shipping with Zappos to be hit or miss, so I'm thinking about going through Nordstrom.


----------



## Pinkalicious

abanks19 said:


> Has anyone ordered MK from Nordstrom? I really want a blush Sutton, but the only places I can find it online are Nordstrom and Zappos. I don't have a Nordstrom nearby, so I'll have to order online. I've found shipping with Zappos to be hit or miss, so I'm thinking about going through Nordstrom.




Nordstroms is great! They ship very well and you can always do free returns through the mail too. They have good customer service. Zappos has free one day shipping though if you're a VIP (if you ordered twice through them in the past year). Zappos packaged my last sutton very well. They also have good customer service, and when I order shoes from there they always come well packaged too.

Are you looking for a medium sutton? I didn't see a small blush sutton through nordies.


----------



## Bootlover07

Nordstrom has the medium sutton in tile blue and its sooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bootlover07 said:


> Nordstrom has the medium sutton in tile blue and its sooooo pretty!!!!



I just ordered the small from Macy's but am afraid it will be too small. Is any other retailer carrying the medium?


----------



## gorchess

I purchased the small sutton. Did anyone else have trouble with the zipper part? I have to tug on the zipper a bit for it to actually zip. This is happening with one of the zippered compartments. The other side is fine


----------



## Cavaliermum

gorchess said:


> I purchased the small sutton. Did anyone else have trouble with the zipper part? I have to tug on the zipper a bit for it to actually zip. This is happening with one of the zippered compartments. The other side is fine



No i've not had any problems with zippers on mine


----------



## TnC

gorchess said:


> I purchased the small sutton. Did anyone else have trouble with the zipper part? I have to tug on the zipper a bit for it to actually zip. This is happening with one of the zippered compartments. The other side is fine



No problems with mines as well.


----------



## gorchess

TnC said:


> No problems with mines as well.



Hmmm I wonder what's going on with mine


----------



## Twoboyz

gorchess said:


> Hmmm I wonder what's going on with mine




It could be a defect. You should be able to exchange it. I use wax paper on a stiff zipper, but if it's sticking on the end that might not remedy it.


----------



## gorchess

Twoboyz said:


> It could be a defect. You should be able to exchange it. I use wax paper on a stiff zipper, but if it's sticking on the end that might not remedy it.



But I've already used it.. the zipper isn't sticking on the end its just hard to zip. It isn't a smooth zip if that makes sense. Not sure if I can still exchange it


----------



## TaterTots

Finally after months of going back and forth on size I have joined the club and couldn't be happier!!  

Small Sutton in Blush...


----------



## abanks19

TaterTots said:


> Finally after months of going back and forth on size I have joined the club and couldn't be happier!!
> 
> Small Sutton in Blush...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045107
> View attachment 3045108



Congrats! I'm thinking about getting a medium in blush! The color in the pics looks more pink than I've seen before though, which makes me kinda nervous. Is that just because of the flash?


----------



## Pinkalicious

abanks19 said:


> Congrats! I'm thinking about getting a medium in blush! The color in the pics looks more pink than I've seen before though, which makes me kinda nervous. Is that just because of the flash?




It's definitely not as pink in real life  here's a pic next to blossom so you can see what it looks like next to a true pink.


----------



## TaterTots

abanks19 said:


> Congrats! I'm thinking about getting a medium in blush! The color in the pics looks more pink than I've seen before though, which makes me kinda nervous. Is that just because of the flash?




Totally because of the flash. She is definitely more Taupe then Pink...  
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here is a more closeup pic with no flash. It's more true to color.


----------



## abanks19

TaterTots said:


> Finally after months of going back and forth on size I have joined the club and couldn't be happier!!
> 
> Small Sutton in Blush...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045107
> View attachment 3045108





Pinkalicious said:


> It's definitely not as pink in real life  here's a pic next to blossom so you can see what it looks like next to a true pink.
> View attachment 3045182



If you don't mind me asking, where did you find your puff keychain? It's so cute!


----------



## DiamondsForever

TaterTots said:


> Finally after months of going back and forth on size I have joined the club and couldn't be happier!!
> 
> Small Sutton in Blush...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045107
> View attachment 3045108



Sooo pretty! Love it. Congratulations TT!


----------



## TaterTots

DiamondsForever said:


> Sooo pretty! Love it. Congratulations TT!




Thanks DF!!  This color is so amazing on the Sutton.


----------



## TnC

TaterTots said:


> Finally after months of going back and forth on size I have joined the club and couldn't be happier!!
> 
> Small Sutton in Blush...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045107
> View attachment 3045108



So beautiful! I love blush!


----------



## gorchess

Does anyone sutton looks like this with the strap attached??


----------



## keishapie1973

gorchess said:


> Does anyone sutton looks like this with the strap attached??



Yes. That's a design flaw with Suttons. For this reason, I don't load mine up and only use my shoulder strap if I have to. It's also the reason that I probably won't buy another one.  However, I adore mine in sapphire. I read on another thread where Melbo had her straps reinforced to prevent future damage.


----------



## gorchess

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes. That's a design flaw with Suttons. For this reason, I don't load mine up and only use my shoulder strap if I have to. It's also the reason that I probably won't buy another one.  However, I adore mine in sapphire. I read on another thread where Melbo had her straps reinforced to prevent future damage.



Thanks for answering! Mine isnt loaded I thought something was wrong.  I don't think I would be another either.


----------



## Pinkalicious

abanks19 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you find your puff keychain? It's so cute!




Thank you!! I got it off amazon!! I used prime so I paid $5 or so but I've purchased some on eBay for $2 max. The only thing is you wait about 3 weeks to get it so I was impatient and went with Amazon


----------



## MKbaglover

gorchess said:


> Does anyone sutton looks like this with the strap attached??


Is your bag empty in the photo? Mine does not do that when it is empty but I have not used mine yet.  If you have been carrying yours with the strap I would imagine it would loosen and stretch slightly.  Mine is also a small so maybe lighter to begin with.


----------



## gorchess

MKbaglover said:


> Is your bag empty in the photo? Mine does not do that when it is empty but I have not used mine yet.  If you have been carrying yours with the strap I would imagine it would loosen and stretch slightly.  Mine is also a small so maybe lighter to begin with.



No its not empty.  I've only been carrying it for 2 days!


----------



## MKbaglover

gorchess said:


> No its not empty.  I've only been carrying it for 2 days!


I had read about strap issues on the sutton but I didn't think it would be that bad so quick and also on a bag that wasn't carrying heavy stuff.  I don't carry much in my bags and only use the shoulder strap occasionally  so I though it would be ok, maybe it won't.  I'm sorry this has happened along with your zip problem you must be a bit disappointed.


----------



## gorchess

MKbaglover said:


> I had read about strap issues on the sutton but I didn't think it would be that bad so quick and also on a bag that wasn't carrying heavy stuff.  I don't carry much in my bags and only use the shoulder strap occasionally  so I though it would be ok, maybe it won't.  I'm sorry this has happened along with your zip problem you must be a bit disappointed.



I am. I love the bag but I didn't know there were strap issues with this particular bag.  I would have waited to buy, or bought a different style  I don't carry much either maybe I'll try it without the strap.


----------



## MDT

gorchess said:


> Does anyone sutton looks like this with the strap attached??



Unfortunately, this is normal from what I've read. The one reason I won't buy a Sutton even though I love the look of this bag and I rarely, if ever, use shoulder straps!


----------



## ubo22

gorchess said:


> Does anyone sutton looks like this with the strap attached??


 


keishapie1973 said:


> Yes. That's a design flaw with Suttons. For this reason, I don't load mine up and only use my shoulder strap if I have to. It's also the reason that I probably won't buy another one.  However, I adore mine in sapphire. I read on another thread where Melbo had her straps reinforced to prevent future damage.


 
+1 
gorchess, your strap problem looks particularly bad.  When it happens to me, it has never pulled at the lining quite that badly.  I tend to carry a lot of stuff, so only use my large Sutton on weekends or vacations when I'm traveling light and without the shoulder strap.  It looks best carried in the hand or on the forearm anyway.  Like keishapie1973, I adore my colorblock one, but also won't buy another.


----------



## gorchess

ubo22 said:


> +1
> gorchess, your strap problem looks particularly bad.  When it happens to me, it has never pulled at the lining quite that badly.  I tend to carry a lot of stuff, so only use my large Sutton on weekends or vacations when I'm traveling light and without the shoulder strap.  It looks best carried in the hand or on the forearm anyway.  Like keishapie1973, I adore my colorblock one, but also won't buy another.



That makes me upset and disappointed. Thanks for the tip


----------



## AstridRhapsody

gorchess said:


> That makes me upset and disappointed. Thanks for the tip




I think I've been really lucky with my black/deep pink medium sutton. I can fill it with my stuff plus diapers, wipes, etc and it has never pulled like that. I always check it too after reading the issues with it on here.


----------



## ubo22

gorchess said:


> That makes me upset and disappointed. Thanks for the tip


Can you exchange it for another?  It may just be that particular bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

gorchess said:


> Does anyone sutton looks like this with the strap attached??



I agree with ubo22,  yours look really bad.  Both my Suttons do not pull like that even when filled.   Unfortunately my Audrey does really bad as in the 2nd pic, hence I do not use it.  I always figured the bad pulling was cause my audrey was in soft leather so took a chance on the sutton and I am pleased.   You should contact MK and have this replaced.   Also you should go in store and check some other Suttons to see if they do the same thing.   Hope you get this resolved.


----------



## shaydollie

TaterTots said:


> Finally after months of going back and forth on size I have joined the club and couldn't be happier!!
> 
> Small Sutton in Blush...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045107
> View attachment 3045108


Where did you find her in the small?  I haven't seen any major retailers offering the small sutton in blush.


----------



## gorchess

ubo22 said:


> Can you exchange it for another?  It may just be that particular bag.



I doubt it if I've used it already besides I ordered it from L&T and there isnt one in Georgia


----------



## gorchess

myluvofbags said:


> I agree with ubo22,  yours look really bad.  Both my Suttons do not pull like that even when filled.   Unfortunately my Audrey does really bad as in the 2nd pic, hence I do not use it.  I always figured the bad pulling was cause my audrey was in soft leather so took a chance on the sutton and I am pleased.   You should contact MK and have this replaced.   Also you should go in store and check some other Suttons to see if they do the same thing.   Hope you get this resolved.



I purchased from L&T do you think they will replace it after the tags and everything has been removed. I can call customer service and try but I highly doubt it


----------



## keishapie1973

gorchess said:


> I purchased from L&T do you think they will replace it after the tags and everything has been removed. I can call customer service and try but I highly doubt it




If you have to mail it in, I would definitely proceed with caution. They have notoriously bad customer service. However, if it really bothers you, it may be worth the try. Just be prepared to hassle them for quite a while to actually get your refund.....[emoji16]


----------



## gorchess

keishapie1973 said:


> If you have to mail it in, I would definitely proceed with caution. They have notoriously bad customer service. However, if it really bothers you, it may be worth the try. Just be prepared to hassle them for quite a while to actually get your refund.....[emoji16]



Thank you. Its worth a try


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Finally after months of going back and forth on size I have joined the club and couldn't be happier!!
> 
> Small Sutton in Blush...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045107
> View attachment 3045108




She's so beautiful. Congrats[emoji4]


----------



## Pinkalicious

gorchess said:


> Thank you. Its worth a try



If it's a defective item they should pay for shipping, and make sure you get the tracking number! Or pay for your own shipping and have them reimburse you (if possible). It took over a month to get my refund for a bag I returned to them last year but only because I didn't keep the tracking number. I think it should be okay if you received a defective item and you already took the tags off..it's only been a few days since you've received it. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## melbo

TaterTots said:


> Finally after months of going back and forth on size I have joined the club and couldn't be happier!!
> 
> Small Sutton in Blush...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045107
> View attachment 3045108



Gorgeous!! Fatuous color and perfect size! Pure bliss!


----------



## melbo

gorchess said:


> Does anyone sutton looks like this with the strap attached??


My Sutton does that as well. Even reinforced I don't use the strap. I love my dark dune Sutton, but will not buy another one. I must add, I don't buy more than one bag in the same style, but the strap problem is a definite con.


----------



## TaterTots

shaydollie said:


> Where did you find her in the small?  I haven't seen any major retailers offering the small sutton in blush.




Zappos!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> She's so beautiful. Congrats[emoji4]




Thanks TB!


----------



## gorchess

Pinkalicious said:


> If it's a defective item they should pay for shipping, and make sure you get the tracking number! Or pay for your own shipping and have them reimburse you (if possible). It took over a month to get my refund for a bag I returned to them last year but only because I didn't keep the tracking number. I think it should be okay if you received a defective item and you already took the tags off..it's only been a few days since you've received it. Good luck and keep us posted!



Spoke to a representative they will be giving me a refund. I have to send the item back (they paid for shipping as well). Now I'm not sure if I want to repurchase the sutton, or go for another style bag. Now the issue is my bank I closed the account I paid for this bag with! Lol hopefully the process isn't long to get my refund.


----------



## uchichuu

I've been using my medium sutton for the past year now and have come to dislike it compared to my selma. The sutton doesn't seem to retain it's shape very well (seems flimsy, but obviously due to the material as the selma is a lot stiffer and feels heavier) and recently when I used it, the middle button part has been snapping on crookedly! I'm not sure how to explain it, but it doesn't go on in straight line, instead it's turned in one direction and snaps on..

Am I the only one with the issue? Should I be stuffing it with more stuffing when I'm not using it? I currently stuff it with what it came with and even hung it up for a few hours to try to get the overall shape back to the original shape.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> It's definitely not as pink in real life  here's a pic next to blossom so you can see what it looks like next to a true pink.
> View attachment 3045182





TaterTots said:


> Finally after months of going back and forth on size I have joined the club and couldn't be happier!!
> 
> Small Sutton in Blush...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045107
> View attachment 3045108



This is adorable, love the poof on it too.


----------



## ubo22

uchichuu said:


> I've been using my medium sutton for the past year now and have come to dislike it compared to my selma. The sutton doesn't seem to retain it's shape very well (seems flimsy, but obviously due to the material as the selma is a lot stiffer and feels heavier) and recently when I used it, the middle button part has been snapping on crookedly! I'm not sure how to explain it, but it doesn't go on in straight line, instead it's turned in one direction and snaps on..
> 
> Am I the only one with the issue? Should I be stuffing it with more stuffing when I'm not using it? I currently stuff it with what it came with and even hung it up for a few hours to try to get the overall shape back to the original shape.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated!


The Sutton is made of thinner saffiano leather than the Selma (same thinner saffiano leather as the Hamilton).  This makes the Sutton lighter and more flexible to accommodate the fold design with the snaps on the side of the bag.  Personally, I like that it is lighter in weight and isn't as stiff as the Selma because sometimes it's nice to have a structured bag that is more flexible.  I feel like I can stuff more things in my Sutton and Hamiltons at times than in my Selmas.

With regards to the top snap closure, I haven't had the problem you describe, but I have seen others' bags do the same thing.  Maybe you can try repositioning the snap in the straight position when in storage to "train" it to snap correctly.


----------



## 2 stars

gorchess said:


> Spoke to a representative they will be giving me a refund. I have to send the item back (they paid for shipping as well). Now I'm not sure if I want to repurchase the sutton, or go for another style bag. Now the issue is my bank I closed the account I paid for this bag with! Lol hopefully the process isn't long to get my refund.



It took them 3 months to issue me a refund last fall. It was my first and last purchase from them. They definitely have the worst customer service ever! I hope you don't have to deal with that and your refund is issued fast.


----------



## gorchess

2 stars said:


> It took them 3 months to issue me a refund last fall. It was my first and last purchase from them. They definitely have the worst customer service ever! I hope you don't have to deal with that and your refund is issued fast.



I'm going to have a problem anyway because the account I used is now closed.  Not sure how that will work. I was told it could take up to 3 months. I also was told the refund would process after they receive the item. Sigh


----------



## uchichuu

ubo22 said:


> The Sutton is made of thinner saffiano leather than the Selma (same thinner saffiano leather as the Hamilton).  This makes the Sutton lighter and more flexible to accommodate the fold design with the snaps on the side of the bag.  Personally, I like that it is lighter in weight and isn't as stiff as the Selma because sometimes it's nice to have a structured bag that is more flexible.  I feel like I can stuff more things in my Sutton and Hamiltons at times than in my Selmas.
> 
> With regards to the top snap closure, I haven't had the problem you describe, but I have seen others' bags do the same thing.  Maybe you can try repositioning the snap in the straight position when in storage to "train" it to snap correctly.


Thanks! Yeah, I'll see if I can get that to work or maybe just stuff it to the brim so it doesn't get the chance to button when stuffed?


----------



## Pinkalicious

gorchess said:


> I'm going to have a problem anyway because the account I used is now closed.  Not sure how that will work. I was told it could take up to 3 months. I also was told the refund would process after they receive the item. Sigh



oh my gosh..does L&T know that you closed your account? there would be no way to get the money back if they do that unless you maybe closed your account and got another credit card to replace it (like in the instances of CC fraud). you should ask your bank what you could do or ask L&T if they can refund you in the form of a check or something, otherwise you'll lose your money


----------



## ubo22

uchichuu said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I'll see if I can get that to work or maybe just stuff it to the brim so it doesn't get the chance to button when stuffed?


I don't think the snap problem has anything to do with stuffing the bag.  The saffiano tab just swings crooked unless you "train" it to stay straight.


----------



## ubo22

gorchess said:


> I'm going to have a problem anyway because the account I used is now closed.  Not sure how that will work. I was told it could take up to 3 months. I also was told the refund would process after they receive the item. Sigh


 


Pinkalicious said:


> oh my gosh..does L&T know that you closed your account? there would be no way to get the money back if they do that unless you maybe closed your account and got another credit card to replace it (like in the instances of CC fraud). you should ask your bank what you could do or ask L&T if they can refund you in the form of a check or something, otherwise you'll lose your money


+1
You're going to have major problems getting your money back if the account with your original form of payment is already closed.


----------



## gorchess

ubo22 said:


> +1
> You're going to have major problems getting your money back if the account with your original form of payment is already closed.



Ugh I figured that. More problems. At first they offered a gift card should I take that? I asked if they could put the credit on another card. I was told no


----------



## gorchess

Pinkalicious said:


> oh my gosh..does L&T know that you closed your account? there would be no way to get the money back if they do that unless you maybe closed your account and got another credit card to replace it (like in the instances of CC fraud). you should ask your bank what you could do or ask L&T if they can refund you in the form of a check or something, otherwise you'll lose your money



Yes they know. They told me to contact my bank to find out their policy. I did no way I can get the money if the acct is closed. L&T insists the money will still go through and my bank will have to issue me a check...that doesnt make sense to me &#128533;


----------



## abanks19

I really want a Blush medium Sutton. Does anyone know how long this color will be around? I don't want to wait around too long and miss out on it forever. But at the same time I just purchased a Hamilton so I can't afford another expensive bag at the moment.


----------



## Pinkalicious

abanks19 said:


> I really want a Blush medium Sutton. Does anyone know how long this color will be around? I don't want to wait around too long and miss out on it forever. But at the same time I just purchased a Hamilton so I can't afford another expensive bag at the moment.




Nordstroms has a good return policy. Maybe you could buy it and hold onto it, just don't use it until you find one on sale? Then you can return the Nordies one? Just a thought!


----------



## ubo22

abanks19 said:


> I really want a Blush medium Sutton. Does anyone know how long this color will be around? I don't want to wait around too long and miss out on it forever. But at the same time I just purchased a Hamilton so I can't afford another expensive bag at the moment.


Wait for the end of season sales.


----------



## yenaj

pinkalicious said:


> it's definitely not as pink in real life  here's a pic next to blossom so you can see what it looks like next to a true pink.
> View attachment 3045182




*diessss*


----------



## Crazee108

Hi all, apologies if this isn't appropriate but I'm a new member. Has anyone bought the Sutton in Sun/Yellow? What are your thoughts in general? For some reason it isn't really popular - if Youtube videos are anything to go by. It's also on sale on the MK website. Is it a relatively old colour or something?

Recently purchased a 2nd hand one! I'm in Sydney, Aus... I personally love the colour.


----------



## J3nnif3r8

Crazee108 said:


> Hi all, apologies if this isn't appropriate but I'm a new member. Has anyone bought the Sutton in Sun/Yellow? What are your thoughts in general? For some reason it isn't really popular - if Youtube videos are anything to go by. It's also on sale on the MK website. Is it a relatively old colour or something?
> 
> Recently purchased a 2nd hand one! I'm in Sydney, Aus... I personally love the colour.


 
It is a seasonal color, new this year. There was vintage yellow last year but sun seems brighter. I think it's a great pseudo neutral. There's a post of someone with a sun Hamilton in fall mod shots that I love! Good luck, let us know what you decide!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Small Black Sutton


----------



## ubo22

Ellapretty said:


> With my Small Black Sutton


I love the small Sutton on you.  It looks great!


----------



## MKbaglover

Ellapretty said:


> With my Small Black Sutton


I really like small sutton and it looks great with this outfit- beautiful top too!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Ellapretty said:


> With my Small Black Sutton



Looks cute on you! love the poof ball!


----------



## debssx3

. 

thought id take her out since it's been about 6 months that she's been in the closet!


----------



## Sarsura86

Really awesome &#128522;


----------



## kerriberri76

Medium Sutton in Fucshia w/SHW. Got it for the incredible price of $98 at Dillards today, they have an additional 40% off their clearance starting today.


----------



## laurelenas

kerriberri76 said:


> Medium Sutton in Fucshia w/SHW. Got it for the incredible price of $98 at Dillards today, they have an additional 40% off their clearance starting today.
> View attachment 3081208




Love your new bag and that price is amazing! Congrats!


----------



## B_girl_

kerriberri76 said:


> Medium Sutton in Fucshia w/SHW. Got it for the incredible price of $98 at Dillards today, they have an additional 40% off their clearance starting today.
> View attachment 3081208




Omg! What a deal! Is it a certain code to get the 40 percent off?


----------



## kerriberri76

B_girl_ said:


> Omg! What a deal! Is it a certain code to get the 40 percent off?




No code. When you use your Dillards Card it automatically takes off the discount.


----------



## B_girl_

kerriberri76 said:


> No code. When you use your Dillards Card it automatically takes off the discount.




Oh darn! Don't have one of those lol


----------



## kerriberri76

B_girl_ said:


> Oh darn! Don't have one of those lol




I think tomorrow it's open to everyone if I'm not mistaken. Today was just a cardholders preview


----------



## trefusisgirl

kerriberri76 said:


> Medium Sutton in Fucshia w/SHW. Got it for the incredible price of $98 at Dillards today, they have an additional 40% off their clearance starting today.
> View attachment 3081208




That is stunning, I really have to get a sutton.  What a steal of a price.  Gorgeous and a bargain, can't get better than that.  Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## kerriberri76

trefusisgirl said:


> That is stunning, I really have to get a sutton.  What a steal of a price.  Gorgeous and a bargain, can't get better than that.  Enjoy wearing it.




It really is a gorgeous color,  and the silver hardwear and price just made it hard to resist!


----------



## Missmeowmeow

omg..im so tempted to get the small sutton in blush...but i already had identical style from Tory burch.. my straps also gets pulled the way some people have mentioned -(

now im looking at the jet set tote....
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-michael-kors-large-jet-set-signature-snap-pocket-tote/3709972?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=Brown&resultback=1700


----------



## ubo22

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3079110
> View attachment 3079111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> thought id take her out since it's been about 6 months that she's been in the closet!


 
This bag is so classy in black!  



kerriberri76 said:


> Medium Sutton in Fucshia w/SHW. Got it for the incredible price of $98 at Dillards today, they have an additional 40% off their clearance starting today.
> View attachment 3081208


 
I love this color with the shw.  Awesome deal, too!


----------



## debssx3

It is! The small size is so perfect for me! Its so cute! I also got it for a good deal. $76 at Nordstrom Rack! [emoji1]


----------



## Pinkalicious

I wore my small blush sutton today for the first time since I finally went somewhere else besides the library...I love this color. I saw a woman carrying the medium sutton in blush too and I was wondering what color it was until I walked right next to her and saw that it was the same color as mine lol


----------



## melissatrv

Pinkalicious said:


> I wore my small blush sutton today for the first time since I finally went somewhere else besides the library...I love this color. I saw a woman carrying the medium sutton in blush too and I was wondering what color it was until I walked right next to her and saw that it was the same color as mine lol




I am slowly realizing that I prefer bold colors for Selmas because of the minimal hardware and the lighter neutrals in the Sutton.   The Blush is perfect for this style.  Hoping they make it in Dusty Rose and I will exchange my Dillon for it


----------



## abanks19

Hi guys! I've been debating getting a medium Sutton in blush for ages now. I have a few questions:
1) I'm petite (5'0, >100lbs), do you think the medium would be too big for me? I've looked at the small but it seems too small.
2) Do you think the blush color could work in the fall/winter?
3) Is $262 a good price?


----------



## Bootlover07

abanks19 said:


> Hi guys! I've been debating getting a medium Sutton in blush for ages now. I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) I'm petite (5'0, >100lbs), do you think the medium would be too big for me? I've looked at the small but it seems too small.
> 
> 2) Do you think the blush color could work in the fall/winter?
> 
> 3) Is $262 a good price?




Hi! 

1) I think the medium would be fine on you. I'm 5'3 and 110 and I have a large lol!! I got my large on clearance and am actually considering a medium too.  If you want I can post a mod pic with my large. 

2) I definitely think you could carry blush in the colder months if you wanted to. I have a pearl grey Selma which is also a very light color and I've carried it all year. As long as it goes with your fall/winter wardrobe I think it would be great!

3) I would say that's a good price. If you waited you might be able to find it cheaper but it could also sell out. If you don't mind me asking where did you find it at that price? I've only seen it at Nordstrom


----------



## debssx3

abanks19 said:


> Hi guys! I've been debating getting a medium Sutton in blush for ages now. I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) I'm petite (5'0, >100lbs), do you think the medium would be too big for me? I've looked at the small but it seems too small.
> 
> 2) Do you think the blush color could work in the fall/winter?
> 
> 3) Is $262 a good price?




I'm also 5' and I own a black small sutton. For me, it's the perfect size bec I don't really like bags that are too big (I only end up stuffing it). It also fits everything that I need with only a little bit of room left. And for my height, it suits me really well. However, I think a medium sutton would be fine too. I don't think it would be too overwhelming for our frame. 

I don't really follow the rule that you wear lighter colored bags in the spring and darker bags in the fall. Wear it whenever you like. I think that blush color is pretty neutral and should go well with any season. 

With the price, Im not sure. I got mine for $80 at Nordstrom Rack.. I highly doubt you will be able to find what youre looking for there though. Try to look for sales and maybe check *********** so you can get cash back.


----------



## abanks19

Bootlover07 said:


> Hi!
> 
> 1) I think the medium would be fine on you. I'm 5'3 and 110 and I have a large lol!! I got my large on clearance and am actually considering a medium too.  If you want I can post a mod pic with my large.
> 
> 2) I definitely think you could carry blush in the colder months if you wanted to. I have a pearl grey Selma which is also a very light color and I've carried it all year. As long as it goes with your fall/winter wardrobe I think it would be great!
> 
> 3) I would say that's a good price. If you waited you might be able to find it cheaper but it could also sell out. If you don't mind me asking where did you find it at that price? I've only seen it at Nordstrom



I would love to see a mod pic! I'm having such trouble visualizing how this bag would look on me. I found it at Belk's, where I had a coupon, which sadly has expired now.


----------



## Bootlover07

abanks19 said:


> I would love to see a mod pic! I'm having such trouble visualizing how this bag would look on me. I found it at Belk's, where I had a coupon, which sadly has expired now.




Boo for the expired coupon!!!! I hate when that happens, especially since these darn bags don't go on sale much! Here are pics of my large. Again I'm 5'3 and 110: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I also tried on and took pics of a medium dark khaki the other day since I am considering a medium next. I think the medium would work on you!


----------



## Pinkalicious

My nails match my blush sutton and I just noticed! I just love neutrals apparently


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Boo for the expired coupon!!!! I hate when that happens, especially since these darn bags don't go on sale much! Here are pics of my large. Again I'm 5'3 and 110:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086151
> View attachment 3086153
> 
> 
> I also tried on and took pics of a medium dark khaki the other day since I am considering a medium next. I think the medium would work on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086155
> View attachment 3086157
> View attachment 3086158




Dark khaki looks like blush in this pic! Looks good on you!


----------



## coivcte

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3086586
> 
> My nails match my blush sutton and I just noticed! I just love neutrals apparently



 Beautiful!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3086586
> 
> My nails match my blush sutton and I just noticed! I just love neutrals apparently



HA ha! love it!


----------



## kerriberri76

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3086586
> 
> My nails match my blush sutton and I just noticed! I just love neutrals apparently




A perfect match! I love your blush Sutton, so pretty. What color is on your nails?


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3086586
> 
> My nails match my blush sutton and I just noticed! I just love neutrals apparently



Very nice!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

kerriberri76 said:


> A perfect match! I love your blush Sutton, so pretty. What color is on your nails?




Revlon checkmate! I think I will paint my toes this color too! Blush everything for me haha


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> Revlon checkmate! I think I will paint my toes this color too! Blush everything for me haha



Love it! I'm gonna check it out hehe. I love matching shoes and nails with my bags. I got some cute tops that match perfectly with Blush Ava from H&M.


----------



## J3nnif3r8

This is the first time Macy's packed my lovelies beautifully!!! I hated to open them but I had to make sure they were OK. These will be my fall/winter babies. Now I'm on a bag ban unless a large Selma or Sutton comes out in dusty rose. I'm in love with that color but I'm afraid it will only come in the mediums.


----------



## melissatrv

Bloomies has Medium Sutton in Dusty Rose "on order" ! Also in the small Sutton, no large in this color yet


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> Bloomies has Medium Sutton in Dusty Rose "on order" ! Also in the small Sutton, no large in this color yet



Soooooooooo pretty love it


----------



## melissatrv

smileydimples said:


> Soooooooooo pretty love it


 


Yes I think I Like it better than Dillon in this color!


----------



## melissatrv

I am thinking the Dusty Rose Sutton will be a department store bag.  Nordstrom and Lord & Taylor now have it also.  But not the MK site or stores


----------



## Nymeria1

melissatrv said:


> I am thinking the Dusty Rose Sutton will be a department store bag.  Nordstrom and Lord & Taylor now have it also.  But not the MK site or stores



Macy's also has the Dusty Rose Sutton.  I saw it yesterday.


----------



## melissatrv

Nymeria1 said:


> Macy's also has the Dusty Rose Sutton.  I saw it yesterday.




Nice! Now all we need is a Friends and Family or limited exclusion sale at one of these places!!


----------



## lillywillowbug

melissatrv said:


> Nice! Now all we need is a Friends and Family or limited exclusion sale at one of these places!!




Macy's is doing a presale for 25% off. The event is at the end of the month (29th), but the Macy's I went to yesterday said they already started doing their presales.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Hey ladies! Does anyone know if the Sutton (medium or large) comes in Dark Dune?


----------



## Bootlover07

reginaPhalange said:


> Hey ladies! Does anyone know if the Sutton (medium or large) comes in Dark Dune?




Yes it does. Nordstrom has the large and Neiman Marcus has the medium right now. Neither is on sale though


----------



## Bootlover07

So after carrying my Selma messenger all summer and recently purchasing a medium Selma satchel I realized that I've downsized what I carry. Last time I carried my large sapphire sutton it seemed huge and I had a ton of extra room. I managed to snag an electric blue medium sutton on clearance at Nordstrom before they sold out and I think I am going to try this size to see if it works for me. Here it is next to my sapphire jet set!


----------



## myluvofbags

Bootlover07 said:


> So after carrying my Selma messenger all summer and recently purchasing a medium Selma satchel I realized that I've downsized what I carry. Last time I carried my large sapphire sutton it seemed huge and I had a ton of extra room. I managed to snag an electric blue medium sutton on clearance at Nordstrom before they sold out and I think I am going to try this size to see if it works for me. Here it is next to my sapphire jet set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104115
> View attachment 3104117



This color is so striking.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Purchased a large Black Sutton, though I wish we had a greater variety of colours here.


----------



## keishapie1973

reginaPhalange said:


> Purchased a large Black Sutton, though I wish we had a greater variety of colours here.



Sounds like a great shopping trip. You got two beautiful bags. I also saw your post about your new dd Selma.....


----------



## reginaPhalange

keishapie1973 said:


> Sounds like a great shopping trip. You got two beautiful bags. I also saw your post about your new dd Selma.....




I shall post reveals in the Tiered Sale thread, I'm debating on whether I'm gonna keep them. I have the TB Double Zip which is very similar to the Sutton. The DD I feel was to just own something in that colour but I'm not LOVING it. I'm thinking of getting maybe the Medium Selma Messenger instead.


----------



## Apelila

What do you guys think? Is the color is going to be IN next spring and Summer?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Apelila said:


> What do you guys think? Is the color is going to be IN next spring and Summer?




It looks very girly but it also depends on your wardrobe I suppose. My friend got the peanut/white/peach Sutton and it got a lot of colour transfer from her denim shorts on all three colours.


----------



## Apelila

reginaPhalange said:


> It looks very girly but it also depends on your wardrobe I suppose. My friend got the peanut/white/peach Sutton and it got a lot of colour transfer from her denim shorts on all three colours.


Oh no....yeah I like the color but  it's too much to think about wearing it...like what you said color transfer.


----------



## myluvofbags

Apelila said:


> What do you guys think? Is the color is going to be IN next spring and Summer?



I love pink and purple!   I have 6 pinks,  7  if you count Dusty Rose.   I think it's a nice soft color that works great in spring and summer imo.


----------



## Apelila

myluvofbags said:


> I love pink and purple!   I have 6 pinks,  7  if you count Dusty Rose.   I think it's a nice soft color that works great in spring and summer imo.


Wow that's amazing&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MKbaglover

Apelila said:


> What do you guys think? Is the color is going to be IN next spring and Summer?


What colour name is this? I have blossom which I think is pale enough and subtle enough to last a few seasons even if pale pink isn't in (if that makes sense!).  I haven't had colour transfer yet but I carry my bag by the handle mostly,


----------



## Apelila

MKbaglover said:


> What colour name is this? I have blossom which I think is pale enough and subtle enough to last a few seasons even if pale pink isn't in (if that makes sense!).  I haven't had colour transfer yet but I carry my bag by the handle mostly,


I think the color is blush pink...and yeah I hope there is color transfer I luv the look very feminine&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## cny1941

Small raspberry Sutton. So cute [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## andral5

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3116822
> 
> 
> Small raspberry Sutton. So cute [emoji173]&#65039;



Yeap. That's why I love Sutton. Congrats on the new beauty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Apelila said:


> What do you guys think? Is the color is going to be IN next spring and Summer?



Pink is always very feminine and summer ready, i personally am not much of a pink person but it's always going to be popular so i see no reason why it wouldn't be "in" next season. 

I do agree about the transfer though, it's a massive down to lighter colored bags.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3116822
> 
> 
> Small raspberry Sutton. So cute [emoji173]&#65039;



super cute! Sutton suits this color, very well.


----------



## myluvofbags

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3116822
> 
> 
> Small raspberry Sutton. So cute [emoji173]&#65039;



So pretty especially with the silver hardware.


----------



## cny1941

andral5 said:


> Yeap. That's why I love Sutton. Congrats on the new beauty!







HesitantShopper said:


> super cute! Sutton suits this color, very well.




Thank you. This is my first Sutton. Even though the size is small but holds all my essentials. So happy [emoji4]


----------



## cny1941

myluvofbags said:


> So pretty especially with the silver hardware.




Thank you. I love SHW too.


----------



## Apelila

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3116822
> 
> 
> Small raspberry Sutton. So cute [emoji173]&#65039;


Congrats it's beautiful&#10084;&#65039;&#55357;&#56475;&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56473;


----------



## cny1941

Apelila said:


> Congrats it's beautiful[emoji173]&#65039;&#55357;&#56475;&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56473;




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## paula3boys

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3116822
> 
> 
> Small raspberry Sutton. So cute [emoji173]&#65039;




Love everything in raspberry!


----------



## Hollywood H

I hope the make an embossed or patent Sutton one day.


----------



## Vanessa26

Large Sutton in Dark Khaki 

I purchased her during Macy's Shop for a Cause event for $165.59!! She came wrapped new in plastic but when I removed the plastic around the handles I noticed a white mark on both handles. The white marks seem to be mirror images of each other. Any idea from what it could be from or any solutions? It doesn't bother me too much but I may take a sharpie and cover it. LOL


----------



## keishapie1973

Vanessa26 said:


> Large Sutton in Dark Khaki
> 
> I purchased her during Macy's Shop for a Cause event for $165.59!! She came wrapped new in plastic but when I removed the plastic around the handles I noticed a white mark on both handles. The white marks seem to be mirror images of each other. Any idea from what it could be from or any solutions? It doesn't bother me too much but I may take a sharpie and cover it. LOL



Gorgeous and an amazing deal!!!!


----------



## paula3boys

Vanessa26 said:


> Large Sutton in Dark Khaki
> 
> I purchased her during Macy's Shop for a Cause event for $165.59!! She came wrapped new in plastic but when I removed the plastic around the handles I noticed a white mark on both handles. The white marks seem to be mirror images of each other. Any idea from what it could be from or any solutions? It doesn't bother me too much but I may take a sharpie and cover it. LOL



Have you tried to wet a napkin or something and wipe it off? Mine have come with small white marks on due to the tissue paper that wrapped the handles sticking to it but it wiped off


----------



## Kaylee92

Sutton in Dusty Rose


----------



## cny1941

Kaylee92 said:


> Sutton in Dusty Rose




So pretty! Is it size small?


----------



## Kaylee92

cny1941 said:


> So pretty! Is it size small?



It's a medium!


----------



## cny1941

Kaylee92 said:


> It's a medium!




I have to check this out. Dusty rose is so beautiful on Sutton.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Medium in iris.


----------



## Heyer

Hello all you Sutton owners,

I was hoping one of you could help me with a question. I have tried to look through this post, but there are just too many pages. I am in need of a bag that can hold a 13'' laptop, and I would like to know if the Large sutton is big enough to hold a laptop? Does any of you know? 
I have the large selma, and that is too small for a 13'' laptop, but since the sutton does not have the zip in the middle, I was hoping that would help?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ubo22

Heyer said:


> Hello all you Sutton owners,
> 
> I was hoping one of you could help me with a question. I have tried to look through this post, but there are just too many pages. I am in need of a bag that can hold a 13'' laptop, and I would like to know if the Large sutton is big enough to hold a laptop? Does any of you know?
> I have the large selma, and that is too small for a 13'' laptop, but since the sutton does not have the zip in the middle, I was hoping that would help?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I own a large Sutton, but don't own a 13" laptop.  The large Sutton is 13" along the bottom and unsnaps on the sides, so should be able to hold a 13" laptop.  However, if you plan to carry it with the shoulder strap, you'll be disappointed to hear that the shoulder strap pulls at the lining of the bag.  This isn't the best bag for heavier items like laptops, unfortunately.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Heyer said:


> Hello all you Sutton owners,
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping one of you could help me with a question. I have tried to look through this post, but there are just too many pages. I am in need of a bag that can hold a 13'' laptop, and I would like to know if the Large sutton is big enough to hold a laptop? Does any of you know?
> 
> I have the large selma, and that is too small for a 13'' laptop, but since the sutton does not have the zip in the middle, I was hoping that would help?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!




It fits my 13" Macbook perfectly, with the button snapping over the top and even the side buttons snapped in. I ended up returning it though because I liked the TB style better and the colour selection in Canada is limited, I'd love it in Luggage! 

I originally wanted the Large Selma for my laptop too but ended up just using it for work.


----------



## Heyer

reginaPhalange said:


> It fits my 13" Macbook perfectly, with the button snapping over the top and even the side buttons snapped in. I ended up returning it though because I liked the TB style better and the colour selection in Canada is limited, I'd love it in Luggage!
> 
> I originally wanted the Large Selma for my laptop too but ended up just using it for work.


Thank you a lot for your replies.
Nice to know that it actually fits. I usually do not use the strap on my bags, but I do like to have the option, so that is a bit dissapointing. 
What is TB short for? I love the Sutton style. I actually wanted the North/South Selma (that extra tall one) but they do not make it anymore I think. I also love the Sutton in Luggage. But I have 2 Selmas, Black and Luggage, so I am not sure I should get more in the same color. I also love Dusty Rose, but that color is not an option for the large Sutton sadly


----------



## reginaPhalange

Heyer said:


> Thank you a lot for your replies.
> Nice to know that it actually fits. I usually do not use the strap on my bags, but I do like to have the option, so that is a bit dissapointing.
> What is TB short for? I love the Sutton style. I actually wanted the North/South Selma (that extra tall one) but they do not make it anymore I think. I also love the Sutton in Luggage. But I have 2 Selmas, Black and Luggage, so I am not sure I should get more in the same color. I also love Dusty Rose, but that color is not an option for the large Sutton sadly




The Sutton is great if you don't intend to use the crossbody strap when the bag is heavy, I usually wear satchels in the crook of my arm. TB is Tory Burch, sorry for the confusion, the one I have is the TB Robinson Double Zip, I posted pictures of the interior and what fits under the Tory Burch forum. Have you seen the MK Large Sutton in Merlot? It's a gorgeous colour, I've been debating on getting it myself!


----------



## Heyer

reginaPhalange said:


> The Sutton is great if you don't intend to use the crossbody strap when the bag is heavy, I usually wear satchels in the crook of my arm. TB is Tory Burch, sorry for the confusion, the one I have is the TB Robinson Double Zip, I posted pictures of the interior and what fits under the Tory Burch forum. Have you seen the MK Large Sutton in Merlot? It's a gorgeous colour, I've been debating on getting it myself!


Ah Tory Burch, I had to google the bag, but it is beautiful! Is the saffiano leather as stiff as the MK ones? I really like that the Selma bag stands nicely even when empty - I've read that the Sutton is less stiff though. I have not seen the Merlot in real life, only online (I live far from any store unfortunatly) and it is beautiful, but I do not love it like I love Luggage and Dusty Rose


----------



## reginaPhalange

Heyer said:


> Ah Tory Burch, I had to google the bag, but it is beautiful! Is the saffiano leather as stiff as the MK ones? I really like that the Selma bag stands nicely even when empty - I've read that the Sutton is less stiff though. I have not seen the Merlot in real life, only online (I live far from any store unfortunatly) and it is beautiful, but I do not love it like I love Luggage and Dusty Rose




Yes, it's just as stiff and I have to say because of the smaller logo, I love it a lot more! Most of my MK bags have the medallions taken off so the bag looks more minimalistic, which is why I love the Selma line. 

Here's a review on the TB Robinson Double Zip including what fits in there: http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/tory-burch-robinson-size-914692.html


----------



## lovinlife247

I have been stalking the boards trying to decide which purse was the right one for me.  They are all so beautiful!!  I figured for my first bag I should go with a basic color.  I had originally ordered a large Selma in luggage because I got it on sale at Macy's for $200.  But I just didn't like it.  Then I ordered the medium Sutton in black from Belk.  I believe it was on sale for $260.  But when I received it....they had the tags mixed up and I received a large black Selma.  Lol.  So I went to Belk and they let me get the bag I have now . I absolutely love it!!  My only question...delima is...do I want to keep this one that has gold hardware or get one with silver hardware???  My jewelry is both (maybe a little more silver).  I'm tempted to order the one with silver to compare...crazy huh?  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## BeachBagGal

lovinlife247 said:


> I have been stalking the boards trying to decide which purse was the right one for me.  They are all so beautiful!!  I figured for my first bag I should go with a basic color.  I had originally ordered a large Selma in luggage because I got it on sale at Macy's for $200.  But I just didn't like it.  Then I ordered the medium Sutton in black from Belk.  I believe it was on sale for $260.  But when I received it....they had the tags mixed up and I received a large black Selma.  Lol.  So I went to Belk and they let me get the bag I have now . I absolutely love it!!  My only question...delima is...do I want to keep this one that has gold hardware or get one with silver hardware???  My jewelry is both (maybe a little more silver).  I'm tempted to order the one with silver to compare...crazy huh?  Thanks for letting me share


Very nice! Glad you ended up with the one you want. Gold vs Silver....hmmm...well gold looks a little dressier. Other than that, they both look good and it's just personal preference.


----------



## keishapie1973

lovinlife247 said:


> I have been stalking the boards trying to decide which purse was the right one for me.  They are all so beautiful!!  I figured for my first bag I should go with a basic color.  I had originally ordered a large Selma in luggage because I got it on sale at Macy's for $200.  But I just didn't like it.  Then I ordered the medium Sutton in black from Belk.  I believe it was on sale for $260.  But when I received it....they had the tags mixed up and I received a large black Selma.  Lol.  So I went to Belk and they let me get the bag I have now . I absolutely love it!!  My only question...delima is...do I want to keep this one that has gold hardware or get one with silver hardware???  My jewelry is both (maybe a little more silver).  I'm tempted to order the one with silver to compare...crazy huh?  Thanks for letting me share



The sutton in black is gorgeous. Since you wear both gold and silver, I'd keep the one that you have. You went through quite an ordeal to get her. Time to start carrying and enjoying her.....


----------



## lovinlife247

Thanks!  I agree with you...I think the gold is dressier too!


----------



## lovinlife247

I think I have decided to keep her!!  It's for my birthday which is in a few weeks....not sure I'm gonna make it...lol!


----------



## Bootlover07

lovinlife247 said:


> I think I have decided to keep her!!  It's for my birthday which is in a few weeks....not sure I'm gonna make it...lol!




You will love it!! It's crazy how I've fallen back in love with this bag!


----------



## lovinlife247

Bootlover07 said:


> You will love it!! It's crazy how I've fallen back in love with this bag!



I don't think I have ever loved a purse this much...lol!!  The design works perfectly with me 

I'm really excited...I just ordered a wallet!!  I see everyone's bright colored purses (that I love) so I got a raspberry zip wallet!!  I had to really search for one with ghw and I finally found one!!  I can't wait to get it


----------



## Bootlover07

lovinlife247 said:


> I don't think I have ever loved a purse this much...lol!!  The design works perfectly with me
> 
> I'm really excited...I just ordered a wallet!!  I see everyone's bright colored purses (that I love) so I got a raspberry zip wallet!!  I had to really search for one with ghw and I finally found one!!  I can't wait to get it




Yay!!! I have an electric blue and am considering a neutral. I love my Selma's too, but I love how casual and classy the sutton is.


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> Yay!!! I have an electric blue and am considering a neutral. I love my Selma's too, but I love how casual and classy the sutton is.




I think I've finally decided to get my first Sutton.  Can you tell me what size Selma's you have?  I'm thinking on a medium Sutton, but I carry the large Selma.  The medium Selma is too small for an everyday bag for me.  I'm just hoping that someone would have personal experience with both a large Selma and a medium Sutton, and could let me know if the medium would work. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sandra626

Tokgabi said:


> My Small Sutton Satchel in "Raspberry."
> I'm only 5', so the small is the perfect size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have four lip products and a pen in one of the small inner side pockets.
> I put my phone in one of those four small side pockets, keys in another.
> Two small notepads I've had for years, mints, schedule, and MK gold mirror wallet fit.
> My Kindle Fire HDX 7" fits upright, as well as sideways, in the outer zip compartments.
> I just chose to put it in the center for easy access
> All with the snap closures fastened together.
> 
> I can fit a Vitamin Water in with this stuff, too, snaps together.
> There's quite a bit of space in the bottom where it doesn't taper so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is cooler-toned lighting where clouds covered the sun.
> It can look like the color "Fuchsia" when the lighting goes a bit blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this bag!! I'm already thinking of purchasing more colors in this same bag in the
> future. It's full-on winter here for a while longer, but this color makes me and so many
> others feel happy when we look at it. ^_^



Is this raspberry a bright color?


----------



## Bootlover07

HeatherL said:


> I think I've finally decided to get my first Sutton.  Can you tell me what size Selma's you have?  I'm thinking on a medium Sutton, but I carry the large Selma.  The medium Selma is too small for an everyday bag for me.  I'm just hoping that someone would have personal experience with both a large Selma and a medium Sutton, and could let me know if the medium would work. Thanks in advance!




It's so funny you ask me since I just traded my large sutton for a medium lol! I have a large grey Selma and a medium fuchsia Selma. The large fits my stuff a lot better, though I do like the medium. I had a large sutton and loved it, but since it's a much more casual bag I found myself not carrying it as much because the large was kind of big on me. I ended up getting a medium on clearance and love it and have been carrying it for two weeks straight. I would suggest you try on both large and medium because there's not a huge difference, but the medium sutton is roomier than the medium Selma in my opinion. Here is my medium electric blue sutton


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> It's so funny you ask me since I just traded my large sutton for a medium lol! I have a large grey Selma and a medium fuchsia Selma. The large fits my stuff a lot better, though I do like the medium. I had a large sutton and loved it, but since it's a much more casual bag I found myself not carrying it as much because the large was kind of big on me. I ended up getting a medium on clearance and love it and have been carrying it for two weeks straight. I would suggest you try on both large and medium because there's not a huge difference, but the medium sutton is roomier than the medium Selma in my opinion. Here is my medium electric blue sutton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137952




Wow that's gorgeous!  Michael Kors really hasn't been giving many color choices with the large Sutton's and Selma's this season, and it's freaking me out tbh.  I'm leaning towards the medium because of all the color choices, specifically Iris!  Even though the color is beautiful, if it won't work for me size wise it'd just sit in my closet.  I guess I'll check out the sizes IRL and see if medium works.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bootlover07

HeatherL said:


> Wow that's gorgeous!  Michael Kors really hasn't been giving many color choices with the large Sutton's and Selma's this season, and it's freaking me out tbh.  I'm leaning towards the medium because of all the color choices, specifically Iris!  Even though the color is beautiful, if it won't work for me size wise it'd just sit in my closet.  I guess I'll check out the sizes IRL and see if medium works.  Thanks for the info!




Thank you! I know!!!!! I'd get another large Selma but they seem to be nowhere to be found. FYI Nordstrom has the large and medium sutton in dark dune. That's the next color I want, I just don't know in which bag lol


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you! I know!!!!! I'd get another large Selma but they seem to be nowhere to be found. FYI Nordstrom has the large and medium sutton in dark dune. That's the next color I want, I just don't know in which bag lol




I'm actually using my large dark dune Selma!  Good luck choosing.  I don't think you could go wrong with dark dune in any bag!


----------



## Bootlover07

Medium electric blue with matching shoes. These flats were like 10 bucks; sorry for the bathroom pic!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Finally, I have laid my hands on a Sutton!  Been wanting one since I got my first MK bag in November last year.  So 16 bags, or more later, I have found one in a perfect colour combo for me.  This is my first tri colour bag and it is perfect for what I wear colourwise.


----------



## HeatherL

trefusisgirl said:


> Finally, I have laid my hands on a Sutton!  Been wanting one since I got my first MK bag in November last year.  So 16 bags, or more later, I have found one in a perfect colour combo for me.  This is my first tri colour bag and it is perfect for what I wear colourwise.
> 
> View attachment 3156245




Congrats!  Excellent choice!

I too just got my first Sutton after starting my MK obsession in Sept of 14 and I'm about 16 or so in myself!  LOL!!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

trefusisgirl said:


> Finally, I have laid my hands on a Sutton!  Been wanting one since I got my first MK bag in November last year.  So 16 bags, or more later, I have found one in a perfect colour combo for me.  This is my first tri colour bag and it is perfect for what I wear colourwise.
> 
> View attachment 3156245




This is gorgeous, I love the double zips and own several from Kate Spade and Tory Burch but my next one will be a Luggage Sutton! Is this the medium or the large?


----------



## trefusisgirl

reginaPhalange said:


> This is gorgeous, I love the double zips and own several from Kate Spade and Tory Burch but my next one will be a Luggage Sutton! Is this the medium or the large?




It's the large one and seems like it could hold a small house plus contents lol.


----------



## trefusisgirl

HeatherL said:


> Congrats!  Excellent choice!
> 
> I too just got my first Sutton after starting my MK obsession in Sept of 14 and I'm about 16 or so in myself!  LOL!!!




Lol I don't feel so bad when I hear that you are into double figures already as well.  

Which Sutton did you get?


----------



## HeatherL

trefusisgirl said:


> It's the large one and seems like it could hold a small house plus contents lol.




Isn't it funny that when I read your comment it made me feel a little better - LOL!  I'm not alone in this crazy MK obsession!



Here's my medium in Iris, just over a week old and it's love!


----------



## trefusisgirl

HeatherL said:


> Isn't it funny that when I read your comment it made me feel a little better - LOL!  I'm not alone in this crazy MK obsession!
> View attachment 3156300
> 
> 
> Here's my medium in Iris, just over a week old and it's love!


Oh that is stunning.  I think really medium for me would have been fine.  But, I saw the large and it was the only one and I just bought it cause of the colours.

I have five Selma's in different colours, 4 x large & 1 x medium and I can see this is what I will end up doing with the Sutton as well.

Am loving developing a much more colourful collection.  Plus, my handbags always fit me lol.


----------



## HeatherL

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh that is stunning.  I think really medium for me would have been fine.  But, I saw the large and it was the only one and I just bought it cause of the colours.
> 
> I have five Selma's in different colours, 4 x large & 1 x medium and I can see this is what I will end up doing with the Sutton as well.
> 
> Am loving developing a much more colourful collection.  Plus, my handbags always fit me lol.




I just recently have gotten into colors as well. I was so plain before MK!  I have two large Selma's and a medium messenger and after picking up this beauty (& using for a few days) my next thought was what color next!  I'm right with you!!!
Also couldn't agree more with "my handbags always fit me" - words to live by!!! LOL


----------



## trefusisgirl

HeatherL said:


> I just recently have gotten into colors as well. I was so plain before MK!  I have two large Selma's and a medium messenger and after picking up this beauty (& using for a few days) my next thought was what color next!  I'm right with you!!!
> Also couldn't agree more with "my handbags always fit me" - words to live by!!! LOL




I was exactly the same all my Mulberries are either oak, or chocolate brown!  So boring really so once I discovered MK I realised with his bags, colours are great.  I want a dusky rose or cinder bag and then a bright colour next and that iris is lovely, don't have any in that kind of colour yet (notice I say yet lol.)


----------



## ubo22

trefusisgirl said:


> Finally, I have laid my hands on a Sutton!  Been wanting one since I got my first MK bag in November last year.  So 16 bags, or more later, I have found one in a perfect colour combo for me.  This is my first tri colour bag and it is perfect for what I wear colourwise.
> 
> View attachment 3156245


 
Bag twins!    This just may be my favorite color combination ever!    I love carrying this one when I can.


----------



## reginaPhalange

trefusisgirl said:


> It's the large one and seems like it could hold a small house plus contents lol.




I prefer the medium but just knowing that the large fits my laptop with room has me leaning towards it


----------



## keishapie1973

trefusisgirl said:


> Finally, I have laid my hands on a Sutton!  Been wanting one since I got my first MK bag in November last year.  So 16 bags, or more later, I have found one in a perfect colour combo for me.  This is my first tri colour bag and it is perfect for what I wear colourwise.
> 
> View attachment 3156245




Very nice!!! Love the color combo....[emoji3]


----------



## trefusisgirl

reginaPhalange said:


> I prefer the medium but just knowing that the large fits my laptop with room has me leaning towards it




Hmmm I am beginning to wonder if I should track down a medium as I used this all day on holiday and it just seemed huge much bigger than my large Selmas.  I have a feeling it will even be too big for work.


----------



## reginaPhalange

trefusisgirl said:


> Hmmm I am beginning to wonder if I should track down a medium as I used this all day on holiday and it just seemed huge much bigger than my large Selmas.  I have a feeling it will even be too big for work.




The medium is still big but may not hold a laptop. If you look at the dimensions on the MK site you'll see what I mean. I'm still undecided at the moment plus I have the Tory Burch Robinson which is similar in style.


----------



## trefusisgirl

reginaPhalange said:


> The medium is still big but may not hold a laptop. If you look at the dimensions on the MK site you'll see what I mean. I'm still undecided at the moment plus I have the Tory Burch Robinson which is similar in style.



Oh that would be a shame.  My work laptop is 13" and my mac air is only 11".  My work one fits in my large Selma and will definitely fit in the large Sutton.  I need to put it side by side with one of my Selma's to see how different it really is in size, as it may just be the more boxy style that makes me think it is so much bigger.

Will have a look at those dimensions and see.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## trefusisgirl

reginaPhalange said:


> The medium is still big but may not hold a laptop. If you look at the dimensions on the MK site you'll see what I mean. I'm still undecided at the moment plus I have the Tory Burch Robinson which is similar in style.



Wow, this was a really interesting comparison:-

Large Sutton
14 x 10 x 5
Medium Sutton
13 x 9 x 5
Large Selma
14 x 9 x 3.5
Medium Selma
13 x 8 x 4

So, it wasn't my imagination, it is bigger than my Selma, but look at the difference between medium and large Sutton, not much at all.  But, those extra little bits may make all the difference for a work bag.


----------



## trefusisgirl

ubo22 said:


> Bag twins!    This just may be my favorite color combination ever!    I love carrying this one when I can.



Well hello bag twin lol, yes it is such a great combo, goes fab with so many colours and I wear a lot of navy and white, so it blends perfectly.

May be a bit large for me, but I just love those colours.  I had seen it in black and white and I think it was grey, but it didn't shout "buy me," as it wouldn't really go with the things I wear, whereas this one did.


----------



## trefusisgirl

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice!!! Love the color combo....[emoji3]



I love the colour combo to.  It just had to be bought, as goes with so many of my outfits.  It can be dressed up, or down. Looks great with denim jeans and a nice top.


----------



## reginaPhalange

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh that would be a shame.  My work laptop is 13" and my mac air is only 11".  My work one fits in my large Selma and will definitely fit in the large Sutton.  I need to put it side by side with one of my Selma's to see how different it really is in size, as it may just be the more boxy style that makes me think it is so much bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> Will have a look at those dimensions and see.  Thanks for the tip.



How does your laptop fit in the large Selma? I have a 13" MacBook and I find the large Selma too short, the zipper doesn't go over comfortably.



trefusisgirl said:


> Wow, this was a really interesting comparison:-
> 
> 
> 
> Large Sutton
> 
> 14 x 10 x 5
> 
> Medium Sutton
> 
> 13 x 9 x 5
> 
> Large Selma
> 
> 14 x 9 x 3.5
> 
> Medium Selma
> 
> 13 x 8 x 4
> 
> 
> 
> So, it wasn't my imagination, it is bigger than my Selma, but look at the difference between medium and large Sutton, not much at all.  But, those extra little bits may make all the difference for a work bag.



When you compare the medium and large Sutton (online) the difference seems huge, more than one inch. I called a store to ask about it today and was told the large is better for a laptop. Conveniently the large is on sale right now for $329, making it slightly cheaper than the medium.


----------



## trefusisgirl

reginaPhalange said:


> How does your laptop fit in the large Selma? I have a 13" MacBook and I find the large Selma too short, the zipper doesn't go over comfortably.
> 
> With my work laptop I can't shut it but it fits in comforably and is protected by my mk laptop case.
> 
> My air fits in and zippers up.
> 
> When you compare the medium and large Sutton (online) the difference seems huge, more than one inch. I called a store to ask about it today and was told the large is better for a laptop. Conveniently the large is on sale right now for $329, making it slightly cheaper than the medium.




Buy it buy it buy it lol not trying to enable at all! Looks like I should stick with my large.


----------



## reginaPhalange

trefusisgirl said:


> Buy it buy it buy it lol not trying to enable at all! Looks like I should stick with my large.




I've seen better deals in the US for approximately $229 in the large size. I'm probably gonna have to do a trip down seeing as I can't find the Selma Medium Messengers here either in the colours I like. Although the CAD is weak at the moment not to mention I just bought a new phone and several Kate Spades in the past 6 weeks[emoji23].


----------



## Newpurselover28

piperhallie said:


> With all the buzz from the new release of the Michael Kors saffiano Dressy Jet Set Travel/Sutton Tote, I thought I'd start a clubhouse where we can post pics of all the bedford, large/medium saffiano dressys.



Can someone correct me if im wrong. Is this in the color luggage? Great color for fall!


----------



## keishapie1973

Newpurselover28 said:


> Can someone correct me if im wrong. Is this in the color luggage? Great color for fall!



Yes, this is luggage. Her pics are what helped me fall in love with the Sutton. It's gorgeous in luggage.....


----------



## x_tina

I've thought so long for decide to buy which one. TB robinson double zip or MK sutton.
And the end, I decided to buy MK sutton medium luggage colour. 
Waiting arrive. Will upload after arrive.


----------



## missywinter

Went to shop ard, decided to get this for my next yrs new year bags  bought online and went to authenticate thread! 

It is authentic! And i love it haha  nv regret buying! I like the leather feel and so many compartment to put my things! 

Now i in this club [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## CinthiaZ

Very nice! I always liked the Sutton, but have been searching for the 'Dressy' version in regular soft leather. It was so HARD to find, especially with silver hardware.I FINALLY found one today! Will take pics of  bag when it arrives. I just love the two top side zipper compartments on these bags! It is so well designed.


----------



## HeatherL

CinthiaZ said:


> Very nice! I always liked the Sutton, but have been searching for the 'Dressy' version in regular soft leather. It was so HARD to find, especially with silver hardware.I FINALLY found one today! Will take pics of  bag when it arrives. I just love the two top side zipper compartments on these bags! It is so well designed.




Awesome, you finally got one!!!  Congrats!  I can't wait to see what it looks like in soft leather.


----------



## Heyer

Hi everyone,

I just got my first Sutton  There is something different about it: It has the new lining! First I thought it was a mistake, but I can see that some of the new bags on the MK website has this lining too. What do you think?


----------



## keishapie1973

I think it's lovely. Is it black? The Sutton is a great bag....[emoji3]


----------



## Heyer

Thanks  Yes it is just plain black, Initially I wanted it in Luggage, but I seem to be using my black bags the most.


----------



## keishapie1973

Bumping for Cynthia.....


----------



## CinthiaZ

Adding my Sutton in regular leather AKA, the 'Dressy' . Black with Silver Hardware.


----------



## CinthiaZ

keishapie1973 said:


> Bumping for Cynthia.....


Thanks!!


----------



## Fali527

I can't decide between the Pearl Grey and Luggage medium Sutton for my first MK bag. Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## Bootlover07

Fali527 said:


> I can't decide between the Pearl Grey and Luggage medium Sutton for my first MK bag. Any thoughts or advice?




Pearl grey, definitely!! I have it in the Selma and it's gorgeous! I love it in the sutton too.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Fali527 said:


> I can't decide between the Pearl Grey and Luggage medium Sutton for my first MK bag. Any thoughts or advice?




+1 for the pearl grey. I love luggage and have items in it, including a tri colour navy/white/luggage sutton. I think for an all over colour pearl grey would be so nice in this model.


----------



## vhelya

Fali527 said:


> I can't decide between the Pearl Grey and Luggage medium Sutton for my first MK bag. Any thoughts or advice?




Pearl grey is gorgeous color


----------



## HeatherL

Fali527 said:


> I can't decide between the Pearl Grey and Luggage medium Sutton for my first MK bag. Any thoughts or advice?




Another vote for Pearl Grey, however I don't wear too many Earth tones or browns so grey works better for me.  Both are beautiful colors.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Fali527 said:


> I can't decide between the Pearl Grey and Luggage medium Sutton for my first MK bag. Any thoughts or advice?


Luggage because the GHW makes the bag look more expensive than it is, plus I usually go for GHW based on my jewelry. Luggage is a gorgeous colour and I feel like some shades of grey can wash a person out - I'm not sure about Pearl Grey because it's not a colour I can remember seeing in stores (I have seen it but don't remember it)


----------



## CinthiaZ

Heyer said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got my first Sutton  There is something different about it: It has the new lining! First I thought it was a mistake, but I can see that some of the new bags on the MK website has this lining too. What do you think?


I just love the new signature lining MK is using on his bags now. That is awesome!  Can't wait until I get one with that cool new interior look. NICE!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Fali527 said:


> I can't decide between the Pearl Grey and Luggage medium Sutton for my first MK bag. Any thoughts or advice?


My advise would be to check your wardrobe. What colors do you mostly wear? That will help you decide which will compliment your wardrobe better. Good Luck!


----------



## Fali527

CinthiaZ said:


> My advise would be to check your wardrobe. What colors do you mostly wear? That will help you decide which will compliment your wardrobe better. Good Luck!



I went with the pear grey since I mainly wear black, grey, and blue. I love the luggage color but felt it clashed a little in tones.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Fali527 said:


> I went with the pear grey since I mainly wear black, grey, and blue. I love the luggage color but felt it clashed a little in tones.




Good choice can't wait to see pics of it.


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> I just love the new signature lining MK is using on his bags now. That is awesome!  Can't wait until I get one with that cool new interior look. NICE!!




+1 I think that new lining is really cool and can't wait to get a bag with it.  I do still feel the older linings are the best for robustness as they are thicker fabric, but this is a nice change style wise.  Love how he changes it up every now and then.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> +1 I think that new lining is really cool and can't wait to get a bag with it.  I do still feel the older linings are the best for robustness as they are thicker fabric, but this is a nice change style wise.  Love how he changes it up every now and then.


I haven't touched it yet, so I don't know if it is thicker or thinner than his linings the past few years? I hope they are thicker and more durable. Yes, I miss the older linings as well. Especially the thick cotton tweed type linings. But this new one is very nice looking. Let's jot down that this type of lining started in 2015. Will help us for authentications. So much to keep up with, especially the way he keeps changing things.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Fali527 said:


> I went with the pear grey since I mainly wear black, grey, and blue. I love the luggage color but felt it clashed a little in tones.


Oh yes, the pearl grey would definitely look best with those colors. Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Heyer

CinthiaZ said:


> I haven't touched it yet, so I don't know if it is thicker or thinner than his linings the past few years? I hope they are thicker and more durable. Yes, I miss the older linings as well. Especially the thick cotton tweed type linings. But this new one is very nice looking. Let's jot down that this type of lining started in 2015. Will help us for authentications. So much to keep up with, especially the way he keeps changing things.


Unfortunatly it seems like same they have about the same thickness. It is hard to compare because they feel different. The new one seems more slippery, but I think the new one is maybe a little bit more durable, or at least wont stain as bad if you spill on it. Designwise my favorite is still the old one. I did not like the old lining when I first saw it, but now I love it, so hopefully I will be just as fond of the new one in time. At least it is nice that my bags have different linings.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just scored this cutie from Nordstromrack.com


----------



## trefusisgirl

fieldsinspring said:


> Just scored this cutie from Nordstromrack.com
> View attachment 3182853




Lovely can't beat the style or the colour of this.


----------



## x_tina

finally got it from reebonz.com


----------



## marcott2

reginaPhalange said:


> The medium is still big but may not hold a laptop. If you look at the dimensions on the MK site you'll see what I mean. I'm still undecided at the moment plus I have the Tory Burch Robinson which is similar in style.




me too...I have 3 robinson tory burch double zips and 2 newbury RL and 4 Coach Boroughs....now with the recent discount at MK, im tempted to get this.....but how many double zips can one have? literally a fav style of mine.......did you get one?


----------



## reginaPhalange

marcott2 said:


> me too...I have 3 robinson tory burch double zips and 2 newbury RL and 4 Coach Boroughs....now with the recent discount at MK, im tempted to get this.....but how many double zips can one have? literally a fav style of mine.......did you get one?




I'm guilty of owning probably 7-10 double-zip style bags from a few different brands. I've been trying to get a hold of this in Luggage - ordered one online and it was dented, sent it back and it was like they shipped me the same one again. It went on sale and before I could react it was sold out LOL kinda over the customer service at MK, each time I'm gonna buy something their CS either via phone or in-store puts me off. I tried calling their flagship location in Canada and was put on hold 3 times for over 20 minutes. I'd rather spend a little more at other contemporary designer brands. I went through an MK purge this past year to the point where I can count the # of MKs I own on one hand. Any MK gifts I received I've had the buyer return and I have refused to gift MK to anyone. The only time I'll buy MK is in the US because quite frankly I don't care for the ridiculousness that accompanies it.


----------



## bmariemoo

I have a large Sutton on the way! I'm a bit nervous because I'm scared it will be too big on me.. (I'm 5'6 120) Then again I need a bigger purse because I want to be able to carry my A5 planner with me (if needed) I couldn't pass it up though, it was only $193 on the MK website!


----------



## Nan246

It said large but actually not that large. I own several and it's a god fit for me 5'ft tall. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## bmariemoo

Nan246 said:


> It said large but actually not that large. I own several and it's a god fit for me 5'ft tall. Enjoy your new bag!




Thank you so much!


----------



## bmariemoo

It's in weird lighting, but it's the quickest picture I could get. It's supposed to be a Christmas gift from my fiancé, I begged him to let me take a peek & make sure it wasn't "defective"  lol!


----------



## HesitantShopper

bmariemoo said:


> It's in weird lighting, but it's the quickest picture I could get. It's supposed to be a Christmas gift from my fiancé, I begged him to let me take a peek & make sure it wasn't "defective"  lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200825



LOL! it's lovely! a wonderful gift.


----------



## myluvofbags

bmariemoo said:


> It's in weird lighting, but it's the quickest picture I could get. It's supposed to be a Christmas gift from my fiancé, I begged him to let me take a peek & make sure it wasn't "defective"  lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200825



How sweet of him, great gift. My husband just got me and my daughter bags for Christmas. Hers is under the tree mine has just been conditioned and will be ready for use. Lol, he didn't want to hear my nagging but keeps reminding me it's my Christmas gift!


----------



## bmariemoo

Haha he almost let me do that, but I want something to open on Christmas, so I told him to hide it from me! If you don't mind me asking, what purses did he get you ladies?


----------



## keishapie1973

bmariemoo said:


> It's in weird lighting, but it's the quickest picture I could get. It's supposed to be a Christmas gift from my fiancé, I begged him to let me take a peek & make sure it wasn't "defective"  lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200825




Very nice!!!! Luggage is such a great color....[emoji3]


----------



## myluvofbags

bmariemoo said:


> Haha he almost let me do that, but I want something to open on Christmas, so I told him to hide it from me! If you don't mind me asking, what purses did he get you ladies?



Hey got me the Riley in dark taupe which I started using yesterday hehe and the Emery in steel gray for our daughter.


----------



## bmariemoo

myluvofbags said:


> Hey got me the Riley in dark taupe which I started using yesterday hehe and the Emery in steel gray for our daughter.




Ooh I really love the dark taupe color!  those are some gorgeous bags.


----------



## bmariemoo

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice!!!! Luggage is such a great color....[emoji3]




Thank you! I was unsure at first because I was leaning towards black (because it's a comfort zone, lol) but I'm glad I got the luggage!


----------



## cdtracing

bmariemoo said:


> It's in weird lighting, but it's the quickest picture I could get. It's supposed to be a Christmas gift from my fiancé, I begged him to let me take a peek & make sure it wasn't "defective"  lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200825



Love your luggage Sutton!  Great choice & a perfect year round color choice!!!  
You'll be surprised how much it holds!


----------



## laurelenas

Does anyone know how the small Sutton compares to the medium Selma in terms of how much they hold? TIA!


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> Hey got me the Riley in dark taupe which I started using yesterday hehe and the Emery in steel gray for our daughter.



I just looove your riley in dark taupe. It almost looks like pearl grey in that pic. Now I am anxiously waiting for my Tory Burch in french grey which looks like your dark taupe in pictures!


----------



## MKbaglover

laurelenas said:


> Does anyone know how the small Sutton compares to the medium Selma in terms of how much they hold? TIA!


The medium Selma appears to hold more to me because the space widens towards the base and out towards the sides.  The small Sutton is quite narrow, I put the same things in both but it is a tighter fit in the Sutton with very little extra space whereas the Selma has spare capacity.  I am maybe a bit different as I don't really use the two zippered compartments so if you used them then maybe they would hold the same.  The saffiano on the sutton is softer and more pliable than the Selma so you could squash more in maybe.  Not sure if I'm much help!!


----------



## laurelenas

MKbaglover said:


> The medium Selma appears to hold more to me because the space widens towards the base and out towards the sides.  The small Sutton is quite narrow, I put the same things in both but it is a tighter fit in the Sutton with very little extra space whereas the Selma has spare capacity.  I am maybe a bit different as I don't really use the two zippered compartments so if you used them then maybe they would hold the same.  The saffiano on the sutton is softer and more pliable than the Selma so you could squash more in maybe.  Not sure if I'm much help!!




That helps! Thank you, Mkbaglover!


----------



## coachmama1018

Medium Sutton navy/black colorblock with SHW  my first one... I'm in love!


----------



## Bootlover07

coachmama1018 said:


> View attachment 3206221
> 
> Medium Sutton navy/black colorblock with SHW  my first one... I'm in love!




I love this!!! I'm not usually a fan of colorblock but this is gorgeous and classic! You'll love the sutton! I have the medium in electric blue!


----------



## cny1941

coachmama1018 said:


> View attachment 3206221
> 
> Medium Sutton navy/black colorblock with SHW  my first one... I'm in love!




Congrats! I almost bought this bag love this colorblock so much but I decided to get the Selma instead. Same colorblock ::


----------



## coachmama1018

Bootlover07 said:


> I love this!!! I'm not usually a fan of colorblock but this is gorgeous and classic! You'll love the sutton! I have the medium in electric blue!




Thank you!! I'm usually not either but I couldn't resist this combo. I can already tell I'm going to love the Sutton-- and the electric blue is stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## coachmama1018

cny1941 said:


> Congrats! I almost bought this bag love this colorblock so much but I decided to get the Selma instead. Same colorblock ::




Thanks!! I took a peek in the Selma thread and saw yours-- absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## cny1941

coachmama1018 said:


> Thanks!! I took a peek in the Selma thread and saw yours-- absolutely gorgeous!!




Thank you. I can't stop looking at your Sutton, she's gorgeous.


----------



## coachmama1018

cny1941 said:


> Thank you. I can't stop looking at your Sutton, she's gorgeous.




It's a Christmas gift from my fiancé but I think I'm going to have to move in sooner than that! I'm weak haha  Thanks again! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## nickkyvintage

I can Join, finally! Just had this medium wisteria sutton delivered. It took 8 days to get here from the USA but it made it  I love it so much

s30.postimg.org/unvajic4x/IMG_20151216_152524.jpg


----------



## keishapie1973

nickkyvintage said:


> I can Join, finally! Just had this medium wisteria sutton delivered. It took 8 days to get here from the USA but it made it  I love it so much
> 
> s30.postimg.org/unvajic4x/IMG_20151216_152524.jpg



Congrats!!! It's very nice.....


----------



## coachmama1018

nickkyvintage said:


> I can Join, finally! Just had this medium wisteria sutton delivered. It took 8 days to get here from the USA but it made it  I love it so much
> 
> s30.postimg.org/unvajic4x/IMG_20151216_152524.jpg




That is gorgeous!! [emoji7]


----------



## HesitantShopper

nickkyvintage said:


> I can Join, finally! Just had this medium wisteria sutton delivered. It took 8 days to get here from the USA but it made it  I love it so much
> 
> s30.postimg.org/unvajic4x/IMG_20151216_152524.jpg



What a gorgeous color! worth the wait for sure!


----------



## coachmama1018

Hi everybody.. I would like some thoughts! I used this bag once and then noticed a few things I'm not happy about. Two pictures are attached.. One of what looks like a "tear" on the side of the bag, and the other looks to be like adhesive or something sticky towards the top corner of the back of the bag. I've tried to wipe off (with water) the "sticky" stuff but no such luck. I've never dealt with MK customer service before (this is my first bag).. Are they going to exchange this no problem?


----------



## LianaLove

Hi all .. I'm new to this forum. I just today bought a Sutton large in navy!! I've been wanting a sutton for so long but wasn't ready to commit to price or which color. I finally decided on either black or navy.. I went into my local macys to purchase the medium. The SA went into the back to get me a new wrapped one she rung it up and it was ONLY  $184...I was shocked and so was the associate. She said they're having a "after xmas sale".. I still couldn't believe it..  I paid and got out of there as quick as possible before someone realized they had made a mistake. Lol. Looked at the purse when I got into my car and it was actually a large!!! Unbelievable...I had originally wanted the medium but the large is a beauty. Was assuming that for the cheap price that something was going to be missing on this bag but nope it's in perfect condition. Still in shock!


----------



## cny1941

LianaLove said:


> Hi all .. I'm new to this forum. I just today bought a Sutton large in navy!! I've been wanting a sutton for so long but wasn't ready to commit to price or which color. I finally decided on either black or navy.. I went into my local macys to purchase the medium. The SA went into the back to get me a new wrapped one she rung it up and it was ONLY  $184...I was shocked and so was the associate. She said they're having a "after xmas sale".. I still couldn't believe it..  I paid and got out of there as quick as possible before someone realized they had made a mistake. Lol. Looked at the purse when I got into my car and it was actually a large!!! Unbelievable...I had originally wanted the medium but the large is a beauty. Was assuming that for the cheap price that something was going to be missing on this bag but nope it's in perfect condition. Still in shock!




Congrats! I have no idea they have after Christmas sale on the navy Sutton. What a steal!


----------



## LianaLove

Thank you! I had no idea either. There weren't signs or anything saying there was a sale.


----------



## ubo22

LianaLove said:


> Thank you! I had no idea either. There weren't signs or anything saying there was a sale.


You got super lucky!  Congratulations on your new navy Sutton!


----------



## andral5

LianaLove said:


> Hi all .. I'm new to this forum. I just today bought a Sutton large in navy!! I've been wanting a sutton for so long but wasn't ready to commit to price or which color. I finally decided on either black or navy.. I went into my local macys to purchase the medium. The SA went into the back to get me a new wrapped one she rung it up and it was ONLY  $184...I was shocked and so was the associate. She said they're having a "after xmas sale".. I still couldn't believe it..  I paid and got out of there as quick as possible before someone realized they had made a mistake. Lol. Looked at the purse when I got into my car and it was actually a large!!! Unbelievable...I had originally wanted the medium but the large is a beauty. Was assuming that for the cheap price that something was going to be missing on this bag but nope it's in perfect condition. Still in shock!



Congrats! You could introduce it (it's a he? a she?) to us here too


----------



## LianaLove

It's a she! But I can't figure out how to attach a picture?  I should know this but I can't figure it out...


----------



## trefusisgirl

LianaLove said:


> It's a she! But I can't figure out how to attach a picture?  I should know this but I can't figure it out...




If you are using the app, bottom of screen above keyboard area you will see some icons.  Second one in looks like a picture, click on it and it will take you to your photos.

If you are using a pc it is much more difficult and it used to be newmembers couldn'tpost photos immediately.


----------



## cny1941

Medium Sutton in wisteria. Got the Cindy key charm in pearl grey just to match the shw.


----------



## coachmama1018

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3229642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229643
> 
> 
> Medium Sutton in wisteria. Got the Cindy key charm in pearl grey just to match the shw.




That is stunning  love the charm on it too! Enjoy!


----------



## cny1941

coachmama1018 said:


> That is stunning  love the charm on it too! Enjoy!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3229642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229643
> 
> 
> Medium Sutton in wisteria. Got the Cindy key charm in pearl grey just to match the shw.




Beautiful bag and gorgeous color!!!  Cute charm too!


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful bag and gorgeous color!!!  Cute charm too!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Out of all the MK bags i have at the moment, the sutton is my least favourite. I think it's how the bag looks when  the sides are closed and dents out. I have the small version in aquamarine (i love the colour for summer).


----------



## HeatherL

Hollywood Hills said:


> Out of all the MK bags i have at the moment, the sutton is my least favourite. I think it's how the bag looks when  the sides are closed and dents out. I have the small version in aquamarine (i love the colour for summer).




What if you don't close the sides?  I love aquamarine too (I have the large Selma in that color).

I wish my medium Sutton was a tad bigger, but everything fits and it's not to overpowering.  I find it very easy to carry. 

Funny as I prefer the look of the sides closed, but most times I have them undone as I need the extra room.


----------



## Stephg

Ordered a medium Sutton in navy! Can't wait till it arrives! I'll consider it a early 'push present' as I'm pregnant and due in Feb!


----------



## myluvofbags

Stephg said:


> Ordered a medium Sutton in navy! Can't wait till it arrives! I'll consider it a early 'push present' as I'm pregnant and due in Feb!



Oh wow, congratulations you your pregnancy and your new bag. Post pics!


----------



## lcaddict

I heard they're discontinuing the sutton styles. Is that true?


----------



## Bootlover07

lcaddict said:


> I heard they're discontinuing the sutton styles. Is that true?




Where did you hear that? I haven't heard anything, but since the large Selma is currently not around much I can't see why they would discontinue another popular style??


----------



## Apelila

Large Dressy Sutton in Optic white with the whole gang hanging


----------



## Apelila

Small Dressy  Sutton  in electric blue&#128153;


----------



## lcaddict

Bootlover07 said:


> Where did you hear that? I haven't heard anything, but since the large Selma is currently not around much I can't see why they would discontinue another popular style??




I just heard it from the "Chat about Deals" thread. I thought I should bring it over to this thread and confirm it. I love the small sutton. Now I wonder if I should stock up lol.


----------



## MKbaglover

lcaddict said:


> I just heard it from the "Chat about Deals" thread. I thought I should bring it over to this thread and confirm it. I love the small sutton. Now I wonder if I should stock up lol.




I was the one who posted it. The SA at my local boutique mentioned it in passing when commenting on the fact that all the Suttons were on sale.  I thought it was interesting, as I haven't seen many new colours on the Sutton.  I love my small one.  I was wondering if anyone else thought this or heard this.  I would be keen to buy another one if that was the case but I wouldn't base it on one SA opinion.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Apelila said:


> Small Dressy  Sutton  in electric blue&#128153;



So pretty!


----------



## melbo

Apelila said:


> Large Dressy Sutton in Optic white with the whole gang hanging



Ooh I love this! 







Apelila said:


> Small Dressy  Sutton  in electric blue&#128153;



So cute! Love your charms!


----------



## Apelila

melbo said:


> Ooh I love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! Love your charms!


Thank you doll&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

HesitantShopper said:


> So pretty!


Thank you sweetie&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## shermaine57

v





pringirl said:


> hmmm i felt that the straps are giving the leather parts where the hooks are attached to a bit too much tugging. Does anyone feel the same way?
> 
> Sooooooo..... for preventive measures,  I decided to attach the straps to the short handles. I now use the 1 of hooks for my retractable key strap and the other for my car key.



love your idea! Dint come into my mind this can be done! Thanks for
Sharing!


----------



## Lilpaws

Yay, I joined the Sutton club....my first Sutton, size med.,,,, dusty rose. I am in love  My kitten jumped in pic...lol


----------



## melbo

Lilpaws said:


> Yay, I joined the Sutton club....my first Sutton, size med.,,,, dusty rose. I am in love  My kitten jumped in pic...lol



I can feel the love from here! That dusty rose is so pretty and all the rage right now! Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## cny1941

Lilpaws said:


> Yay, I joined the Sutton club....my first Sutton, size med.,,,, dusty rose. I am in love  My kitten jumped in pic...lol




So beautiful congrats [emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

Lilpaws said:


> Yay, I joined the Sutton club....my first Sutton, size med.,,,, dusty rose. I am in love  My kitten jumped in pic...lol



What a great choice for your first. It's a great year round neutral color.


----------



## Bootlover07

Lilpaws said:


> Yay, I joined the Sutton club....my first Sutton, size med.,,,, dusty rose. I am in love  My kitten jumped in pic...lol




The sutton is gorgeous but I'm way too distracted by that adorable kitten!!!


----------



## HeatherL

Lilpaws said:


> Yay, I joined the Sutton club....my first Sutton, size med.,,,, dusty rose. I am in love  My kitten jumped in pic...lol




Beautiful bag and gorgeous kitty!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Lilpaws said:


> Yay, I joined the Sutton club....my first Sutton, size med.,,,, dusty rose. I am in love  My kitten jumped in pic...lol



So pretty! adore your kitty too!


----------



## Nata6950

Do you think the medium size is perfect or would you go for the small? I am a small person but I want to carry my iPad mini in the side pocket! Is it worth the extra money to get the medium?


----------



## cny1941

Nata6950 said:


> Do you think the medium size is perfect or would you go for the small? I am a small person but I want to carry my iPad mini in the side pocket! Is it worth the extra money to get the medium?




I have both but I don't think my iPad mini with the speck case could fit in the zipper compartments of the small sutton. The small one to me is quite small, good for weekend when I don't carry much (wallet, coin purse, small makeup bag, sunglasses & phone)

The medium one is nice for work. It holds a lot more and also weighs more. The zipper compartments are big enough to secure the iPad mini. So it depends, you should try both before making a purchase.


----------



## keishapie1973

Lilpaws said:


> Yay, I joined the Sutton club....my first Sutton, size med.,,,, dusty rose. I am in love  My kitten jumped in pic...lol



Great choice. It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lilpaws

melbo said:


> I can feel the love from here! That dusty rose is so pretty and all the rage right now! Congratulations on your new baby!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Lilpaws

keishapie1973 said:


> Great choice. It's gorgeous!!!


Thank you, I love it


----------



## Lilpaws

cny1941 said:


> So beautiful congrats [emoji4]


Thank you, got so many complements already


----------



## Lilpaws

myluvofbags said:


> What a great choice for your first. It's a great year round neutral color.


Thank you, always loved the dusty rose color.


----------



## Lilpaws

Bootlover07 said:


> The sutton is gorgeous but I'm way too distracted by that adorable kitten!!!


LOL...thanks, he is so tiny could fit inside.


----------



## Lilpaws

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful bag and gorgeous kitty!!!


Thank you, I am so happy I discovered the Sutton- it's by far my fav.


----------



## Lilpaws

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful bag and gorgeous kitty!!!


Thank you, kitten and beautiful purse all in a week....best week ever!


----------



## Nata6950

cny1941 said:


> I have both but I don't think my iPad mini with the speck case could fit in the zipper compartments of the small sutton. The small one to me is quite small, good for weekend when I don't carry much (wallet, coin purse, small makeup bag, sunglasses & phone)
> 
> The medium one is nice for work. It holds a lot more and also weighs more. The zipper compartments are big enough to secure the iPad mini. So it depends, you should try both before making a purchase.



 I don't live close to a MK retailer, at least a six hour drive! I am a teenager, so I need something that would last me a while and serve its purpose now and in the future! Would you mind posting pictures so I can view the differences? Thank you so much for all of your help!


----------



## Bellepedia

Lilpaws said:


> Yay, I joined the Sutton club....my first Sutton, size med.,,,, dusty rose. I am in love  My kitten jumped in pic...lol




Ooh im all over the dusty rose these days.. Had couple of other brand bags in mind.. But this colour is pulling me back..


----------



## cny1941

Nata6950 said:


> I don't live close to a MK retailer, at least a six hour drive! I am a teenager, so I need something that would last me a while and serve its purpose now and in the future! Would you mind posting pictures so I can view the differences? Thank you so much for all of your help!










Here is my medium wisteria and small raspberry. Hope this helps. 

Again I can't put the iPad mini even without the case in the zipper compartments of the small Sutton. In case you decide to get the small one you have to put the iPad mini in the center compartment.


----------



## Nata6950

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Apelila

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3244193
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244194
> 
> 
> Here is my medium wisteria and small raspberry. Hope this helps.
> 
> Again I can't put the iPad mini even without the case in the zipper compartments of the small Sutton. In case you decide to get the small one you have to put the iPad mini in the center compartment.


Beautiful&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

Dressy Sutton in Optic White&#10084;&#65039;&#128155;&#128154;&#128153;&#128150;


----------



## Apelila

Small Dressy Sutton in Electric blue&#128153;&#10024;&#128153;&#10024;&#128153;&#10024;&#128153;


----------



## coachmama1018

Apelila said:


> Dressy Sutton in Optic White[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji178]







Apelila said:


> Small Dressy Sutton in Electric blue[emoji170][emoji92][emoji170][emoji92][emoji170][emoji92][emoji170]




Oh my goodness..those are absolutely beautiful!! And those shoes! [emoji7]


----------



## Apelila

coachmama1018 said:


> Oh my goodness..those are absolutely beautiful!! And those shoes! [emoji7]


Thank you so much for the sweet comments&#10084;&#65039; those flats are from Nordstrom the brand is Halogen these are the new colors for Spring 2016


----------



## Pinkalicious

Apelila said:


> Small Dressy Sutton in Electric blue[emoji170][emoji92][emoji170][emoji92][emoji170][emoji92][emoji170]




Obsessed with this... Wish it was more comfortable for me to carry!


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> Obsessed with this... Wish it was more comfortable for me to carry!




Pink don't you have a blush sutton? I'm considering selling my medium sapphire. I absolutely adore the color, but the style is more pretty than practical for me. I also carry my sapphire jet set more


----------



## Apelila

Pinkalicious said:


> Obsessed with this... Wish it was more comfortable for me to carry!


I like it hand held or in the crook of my arms I think they are fine&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## kaitywait

I am loving this thread! Thinking that a Sutton is my next purchase... so classic!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Pink don't you have a blush sutton? I'm considering selling my medium sapphire. I absolutely adore the color, but the style is more pretty than practical for me. I also carry my sapphire jet set more




I got rid of her! I just couldn't get used to carrying her handheld or in the crook of my arm. I get annoyed with bags easily if they are not easy for me to carry. I need a shoulder strap or I need straps to fit over my shoulder lol. This is why I only have the jet set chain shoulder bag and the soft leather Hamilton right now. I also have an outlet electric blue soft hammy with silver hardware coming my way since I just love the style so much!!! I just admire suttons from afar now. Sapphire is beautiful, I would sell your medium sutton since you at least have that color in the jet set tote!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Pink don't you have a blush sutton? I'm considering selling my medium sapphire. I absolutely adore the color, but the style is more pretty than practical for me. I also carry my sapphire jet set more


 
Bootlover, I still love your sapphire Sutton, but if you don't use it that much because it's not practical for you, then you should sell it. You also have another bag in the same color.  I don't use my Sutton as much as my other bags, but when I pull it out of my closet I always am so happy to use it.  I added extra holes to the shoulder strap, so it can be worn cross-body when necessary.



Pinkalicious said:


> I got rid of her! I just couldn't get used to carrying her handheld or in the crook of my arm. I get annoyed with bags easily if they are not easy for me to carry. I need a shoulder strap or I need straps to fit over my shoulder lol. This is why I only have the jet set chain shoulder bag and the soft leather Hamilton right now. I also have an outlet electric blue soft hammy with silver hardware coming my way since I just love the style so much!!! I just admire suttons from afar now. Sapphire is beautiful, I would sell your medium sutton since you at least have that color in the jet set tote!


 
Every single one of my MK bags has a shoulder strap of some kind, even my clutches.  I MUST have the option to shoulder carry my bags.  Some look and work better with a shoulder strap than others, but I find having that option totally makes a difference.  The Sutton has a shoulder strap and as long as you don't load it up, it works pretty well when needed.  I'm definitely keeping mine!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> I got rid of her! I just couldn't get used to carrying her handheld or in the crook of my arm. I get annoyed with bags easily if they are not easy for me to carry. I need a shoulder strap or I need straps to fit over my shoulder lol. This is why I only have the jet set chain shoulder bag and the soft leather Hamilton right now. I also have an outlet electric blue soft hammy with silver hardware coming my way since I just love the style so much!!! I just admire suttons from afar now. Sapphire is beautiful, I would sell your medium sutton since you at least have that color in the jet set tote!



Did you also get rid of your merlot Selby? You were so in love with the color....


----------



## kaitywait

Loving this thread! I'm trying to decide between the Dusty Rose and Luggage colors for my first. Luggage is more timeless, but Dusty Rose is so pretty!


----------



## ubo22

kaitywait said:


> Loving this thread! I'm trying to decide between the Dusty Rose and Luggage colors for my first. Luggage is more timeless, but Dusty Rose is so pretty!


You'll love it in any color!  Personally, I think the Sutton style would look really nice in dusty rose.


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Did you also get rid of your merlot Selby? You were so in love with the color....



yup but it wasn't a selby, it was a mckenna  i realized it wasn't practical for me as it was too heavy and i couldn't wear the bag comfortably on my shoulders!


----------



## Apelila

My newest babt&#128150;&#128091;&#127872;&#128157;


----------



## andral5

Apelila said:


> My newest babt&#128150;&#128091;&#127872;&#128157;



Oh, so cuuute! Congrats!


----------



## Apelila

andral5 said:


> Oh, so cuuute! Congrats!


Thank you sweetie&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## kaitywait

Okay, I've narrowed it down to a dark khaki Sutton but am stuck on medium or large! Will likely wear with long shoulder strap or by handles, not crossbody, most of the time. I am 5 ft 4 and pretty curvy. Will the medium look comically small?


----------



## accessorygirl2

kaitywait said:


> Okay, I've narrowed it down to a dark khaki Sutton but am stuck on medium or large! Will likely wear with long shoulder strap or by handles, not crossbody, most of the time. I am 5 ft 4 and pretty curvy. Will the medium look comically small?




I am 5'4" and curvy and I love my pearl gray Medium Sutton. It's more roomy and a bit larger than the Medium Selma.


----------



## kaitywait

accessorygirl2 said:


> I am 5'4" and curvy and I love my pearl gray Medium Sutton. It's more roomy and a bit larger than the Medium Selma.
> View attachment 3258343
> 
> View attachment 3258344




Oh my gosh, thank you so much for the pictures!! Medium it is. [emoji4] Can't wait to get her!


----------



## andral5

accessorygirl2 said:


> I am 5'4" and curvy and I love my pearl gray Medium Sutton. It's more roomy and a bit larger than the Medium Selma.
> View attachment 3258343
> 
> View attachment 3258344



Besides Sutton, which is such a classy bag, I absolutely loooooooove your outfit, especially the one in the first pic. Would you care to model your MK bags with your awesome outfit? It's really what I love to wear but sometimes hard to find. I'm not only curvy, as you said it so well, but also taller and I guess this size sells out rather quick qround here.


----------



## TDW1982

My new Coral Sutton....love love love....


----------



## HeatherL

TDW1982 said:


> My new Coral Sutton....love love love....




Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## smileydimples

TDW1982 said:


> My new Coral Sutton....love love love....



Congrats j so love this color


----------



## mayyyaaaa

TDW1982 said:


> My new Coral Sutton....love love love....




Love this color! I was really really done with purchasing mk bags but I might just have to get something in this coral color!


----------



## mj16_sal

Are both medium or the blue is large?


----------



## Bootlover07

mj16_sal said:


> Are both medium or the blue is large?




Which bags are you referring to?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Wasn't sure where to post this but I just heard that the Sutton/Dressy is being replaced with the Savannah.


----------



## HeatherL

reginaPhalange said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this but I just heard that the Sutton/Dressy is being replaced with the Savannah.




Where did you hear this???


----------



## lcaddict

reginaPhalange said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this but I just heard that the Sutton/Dressy is being replaced with the Savannah.




Is they start putting them on clearance like they did the large Selma, then it's probably getting discontinued...


----------



## HeatherL

lcaddict said:


> Is they start putting them on clearance like they did the large Selma, then it's probably getting discontinued...




Medium Selma is still going strong (which is far too small for me[emoji22]), but they really didn't release the medium Sutton in new colors (except Coral).  The large Sutton's also went on clearance as did the large Selma's.  I'm not sure why these two "staples" are being discontinued.  The large Selma was my first fav and still love them.  The medium Sutton is the smallest I can go for an everyday bag & in October got my first & I adore it.   I Guess my bad for getting into MK a little too late.  I hope the medium Sutton isn't on the chopping block[emoji16]


----------



## reginaPhalange

HeatherL said:


> Where did you hear this???



A couple different store managers and a customer care specialist.


lcaddict said:


> Is they start putting them on clearance like they did the large Selma, then it's probably getting discontinued...



They were marked down around Oct-Dec.


----------



## HeatherL

reginaPhalange said:


> A couple different store managers and a customer care specialist.
> 
> 
> They were marked down around Oct-Dec.




Thanks for sharing.  Such a shame tho.


----------



## coachmama1018

HeatherL said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Such a shame tho.




I'm saddened by this news, too. Sutton is my favorite style!


----------



## andral5

reginaPhalange said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this but I just heard that the Sutton/Dressy is being replaced with the Savannah.



Oh! I didn't get one yet, and I love the style!


----------



## Nan246

I started to like the sutton. They are still selling them stron on eBay $200 plus for bags. Large are hard to find.


----------



## Nan246

Still on look out for raspberry one for $150 let me know if you see one!


----------



## Nan246

Is it me or the Savannah looks like a large sutton? What's the difference?


----------



## Bootlover07

Nan246 said:


> Is it me or the Savannah looks like a large sutton? What's the difference?




I saw one in store last week. The Savannah has two open sides and a middle zip, while the Sutton is open in the middle with the side zips. I think the Savannah is gorgeous but the long strap is ridiculously long IMO. I would definitely need to punch extra holes in it to make it work for my short self.


----------



## Nan246

Bootlover07 said:


> I saw one in store last week. The Savannah has two open sides and a middle zip, while the Sutton is open in the middle with the side zips. I think the Savannah is gorgeous but the long strap is ridiculously long IMO. I would definitely need to punch extra holes in it to make it work for my short self.



Thank you for the info! I'm short myself. Good to know. I'm looking for a raspberry one.


----------



## Bootlover07

Nan246 said:


> Thank you for the info! I'm short myself. Good to know. I'm looking for a raspberry one.




Try eBay, I've seen several there. The Sutton is a great bag!


----------



## SillyPooch

anybody trying to snatch more Sutton since the style will be replaced soon?  I am at the "thinking" stage


----------



## Bootlover07

SillyPooch said:


> anybody trying to snatch more Sutton since the style will be replaced soon?  I am at the "thinking" stage




I am; when I had my large I was on the fence but now that I have a medium it's my favorite lol!


----------



## janiesea3

FYI: Nordstrom has a ballet/shw Medium Sutton 40% off right now w/free shipping.


----------



## Nan246

janiesea3 said:


> FYI: Nordstrom has a ballet/shw Medium Sutton 40% off right now w/free shipping.



Thank you! Nice price!


----------



## Stephg

For any Canadians, medium sutton on michaelkors.ca on sale with extra 25% off.


----------



## Nan246

Stephg said:


> For any Canadians, medium sutton on michaelkors.ca on sale with extra 25% off.


Great thanks!


----------



## Nan246

So I finally won this bag for $130. It said deep pink. Wondering if it could be raspberry.


----------



## keishapie1973

Nan246 said:


> So I finally won this bag for $130. It said deep pink. Wondering if it could be raspberry.



It looks like deep pink to me....


----------



## Bootlover07

Nan246 said:


> So I finally won this bag for $130. It said deep pink. Wondering if it could be raspberry.







keishapie1973 said:


> It looks like deep pink to me....




+1. Raspberry is a much brighter pink. I call it Barbie pink lol.


----------



## Nan246

Thank you ladies for the replies. I'm ok with deep pink!


----------



## Ness7386

This Kate Spade Newbury Lane Lrg Loden is the closet  bag I could find in place of a Lrg Sutton in my price range.  On sale for $119


----------



## janiesea3

Ness7386 said:


> This Kate Spade Newbury Lane Lrg Loden is the closet  bag I could find in place of a Lrg Sutton in my price range.  On sale for $119




Beautiful & great price!! Where did you score a great deal like that?!


----------



## Ness7386

janiesea3 said:


> Beautiful & great price!! Where did you score a great deal like that?!


The Kate Spade outlet.  All regular priced items were 60% + additional 20% off.  All sale items were additional 60% off.  Great deals for Sat/13 & Sun/14.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Medium Sutton in ballet or cherry is $183. at Macys.com right now


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> So I finally won this bag for $130. It said deep pink. Wondering if it could be raspberry.



Sorry to be late but thought my colour comparison of my deep pink Selma and raspberry wallet would be good to show you. Lovely  bag you have got, I see deep pink being worn all year round &#128522;


----------



## Nan246

Suz82 said:


> Sorry to be late but thought my colour comparison of my deep pink Selma and raspberry wallet would be good to show you. Lovely  bag you have got, I see deep pink being worn all year round &#128522;


Oh wow! Thank you so much for the pictures! So nice of you to post. I can see the difference now. I don't have the deep pink color so it that would be a great addition. Nice I can wear it year round too. Lol now I don't have to stress over the color. It hasn't arrive yet. 
Btw I love the color on your Selma, very beautiful! Love that wallet too!


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> Oh wow! Thank you so much for the pictures! So nice of you to post. I can see the difference now. I don't have the deep pink color so it that would be a great addition. Nice I can wear it year round too. Lol now I don't have to stress over the color. It hasn't arrive yet.
> 
> Btw I love the color on your Selma, very beautiful! Love that wallet too!




I will look forward to pictures when she arrives, it's a nice  pink tone but not in your face. 

I used my Selma so much over winter, loved matching my winter clothes to it lol


----------



## SillyPooch

My medium sutton in SKY has arrived, I'm in love with it =)


----------



## cny1941

SillyPooch said:


> My medium sutton in SKY has arrived, I'm in love with it =)




Beautiful. Congrats [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bootlover07

So I'm normally not that lucky but I got lucky today. I went to the mall to exchange something and went in through Nordstrom like usual. I stopped to say hi to my handbag girl and saw a dark dune medium Sutton sitting on the display. Well this weekend I'd seen those go on sale for 196 online, but they were already sold out when I saw it. This one was the only one in store, and even though it wasn't on the sale rack of course they honored it!! I think I'm going to return my medium Riley; I love it but I really love the Sutton in dark dune too!!! I took two pics of the elusive color:


----------



## Nan246

Nice! Great price too!


----------



## Nan246

SillyPooch said:


> My medium sutton in SKY has arrived, I'm in love with it =)



Nice blue color!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bootlover07 said:


> So I'm normally not that lucky but I got lucky today. I went to the mall to exchange something and went in through Nordstrom like usual. I stopped to say hi to my handbag girl and saw a dark dune medium Sutton sitting on the display. Well this weekend I'd seen those go on sale for 196 online, but they were already sold out when I saw it. This one was the only one in store, and even though it wasn't on the sale rack of course they honored it!! I think I'm going to return my medium Riley; I love it but I really love the Sutton in dark dune too!!! I took two pics of the elusive color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282265
> View attachment 3282266



Beautiful bag and a great price! Bet you get a ton of use out of her.


----------



## Bootlover07

DiamondsForever said:


> Beautiful bag and a great price! Bet you get a ton of use out of her.




Just brought her home yesterday, but I think I will use it a lot! Love the dark dune!


----------



## melissatrv

I am so bummed to hear about Sutton being discontinued.  Especially since I had snagged one for around $160 at Macy's in Tulip.  I hemmed and hawed about it and just found it a hard pink to match to my wardrobe.  I probably would have kept it and bought clothes to match if I had heard, but I literally saw the post when I came home from the return.  The color itself is beautiful.  I see a Dark Dune at bloomingdales with silver hardware but wonder if it is a misprint.  Someone in the reviews said it came with gold hw


Since it is being discontinued, which color Sutton do you wish you had bought?  I wish I bought the Dusty Rose in this but had bought a Dillon in this color before it came in Sutton.  I could get one on ebay but then would have to sell the Dillon and I am so sick of selling on ebay   Right now I only have 2:  Claret and Deep Pink.  And am having serious Tulip regret, will never get one at the price I paid at Macys


----------



## Nan246

melissatrv said:


> I am so bummed to hear about Sutton being discontinued.  Especially since I had snagged one for around $160 at Macy's in Tulip.  I hemmed and hawed about it and just found it a hard pink to match to my wardrobe.  I probably would have kept it and bought clothes to match if I had heard, but I literally saw the post when I came home from the return.  The color itself is beautiful.  I see a Dark Dune at bloomingdales with silver hardware but wonder if it is a misprint.  Someone in the reviews said it came with gold hw
> 
> 
> Since it is being discontinued, which color Sutton do you wish you had bought?  I wish I bought the Dusty Rose in this but had bought a Dillon in this color before it came in Sutton.  I could get one on ebay but then would have to sell the Dillon and I am so sick of selling on ebay   Right now I only have 2:  Claret and Deep Pink.  And am having serious Tulip regret, will never get one at the price I paid at Macys



Aww, you'll find another one, maybe even a better deal.  I sometimes bought a bag at a great price but didn't really like it and regretted not returning it. So I didn't use it that much.  Maybe for a little more, you can get the bag that you really want.. I bought a new med dd sutton for !20 on ebay.  It does have gold hw. I have the deep pink sutton too, got it brand new for 130.  LOL I stalk ebay till I find a great deal or I'll move on to another bag. I go back and forth on different MK bags,  I'm sure you'll find another bag that you like and for a great price. Maybe a cherry, raspberry, fuschia, ballet pink, blush, electric blue, iris and on and on......since you have several pink shades, maybe you'll like a pearl gray or sky color/

This is all part of the fun of collecting MK bags, right?  Good luck! I'm on the hunt for an electric blue one.


----------



## melissatrv

Nan246, thanks for the tips.  I don't feel so bad anymore.  You are right if I paid a little more for a color I got more use out of, it would be a better deal 






Nan246 said:


> Aww, you'll find another one, maybe even a better deal.  I sometimes bought a bag at a great price but didn't really like it and regretted not returning it. So I didn't use it that much.  Maybe for a little more, you can get the bag that you really want.. I bought a new med dd sutton for !20 on ebay.  It does have gold hw. I have the deep pink sutton too, got it brand new for 130.  LOL I stalk ebay till I find a great deal or I'll move on to another bag. I go back and forth on different MK bags,  I'm sure you'll find another bag that you like and for a great price. Maybe a cherry, raspberry, fuschia, ballet pink, blush, electric blue, iris and on and on......since you have several pink shades, maybe you'll like a pearl gray or sky color/
> 
> This is all part of the fun of collecting MK bags, right?  Good luck! I'm on the hunt for an electric blue one.


----------



## Adub5886

Hi all!! I just got my first medium sutton in the color ballet!! I love her [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## keishapie1973

Adub5886 said:


> Hi all!! I just got my first medium sutton in the color ballet!! I love her [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285311
> View attachment 3285313



Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Adub5886 said:


> Hi all!! I just got my first medium sutton in the color ballet!! I love her [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285311
> View attachment 3285313



oh this is beautiful
I love ballet so much!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Adub5886 said:


> Hi all!! I just got my first medium sutton in the color ballet!! I love her [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285311
> View attachment 3285313



Just stunning! Love!


----------



## cny1941

Adub5886 said:


> Hi all!! I just got my first medium sutton in the color ballet!! I love her [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285311
> View attachment 3285313




So pretty. Congrats!


----------



## Suz82

Adub5886 said:


> Hi all!! I just got my first medium sutton in the color ballet!! I love her [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285311
> View attachment 3285313




Oh this is so elegant! Great looking bag


----------



## Ness7386

Look what I grabbed at Macy's today.  I took advantage of their pre-sale and got it for $156! I have to wait to pick it up on Tuesday though.


----------



## Suz82

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I grabbed at Macy's today.  I took advantage of their pre-sale and got it for $156! I have to wait to pick it up on Tuesday though.




Love your bag


----------



## lcaddict

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I grabbed at Macy's today.  I took advantage of their pre-sale and got it for $156! I have to wait to pick it up on Tuesday though.




I just got the navy and black for $177! Not as good a deal as yours, but was afraid it was going to sell out.


----------



## Ness7386

lcaddict said:


> I just got the navy and black for $177! Not as good a deal as yours, but was afraid it was going to sell out.



Thats a good deal too!  Only color and last one left was the luggage.  Now I have 3 bags in the same color.  Not too sure how I feel about that.  But I wanted a Sutton so badly.


----------



## Ness7386

Ness7386 said:


> Thats a good deal too!  Only color and last one left was the luggage.  Now I have 3 bags in the same color.  Not too sure how I feel about that.  But I wanted a Sutton so badly.



Thanks!   I love it too!


----------



## Lilpaws

Pearl Gray Med. Sutton on the Michael Kors site for $229.00... so pretty

http://www.michaelkors.com/sutton-medium-saffiano-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30S4STVS6L?No=93&color=0035


----------



## Bootlover07

Lilpaws said:


> Pearl Gray Med. Sutton on the Michael Kors site for $229.00... so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/sutton-medium-saffiano-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30S4STVS6L?No=93&color=0035




Get it!!!! That bag is so gorgeous! I ended up getting the medium dark dune in Nordstrom instead, but love the Pearl grey too!


----------



## Ness7386

Bootlover07 said:


> So I'm normally not that lucky but I got lucky today. I went to the mall to exchange something and went in through Nordstrom like usual. I stopped to say hi to my handbag girl and saw a dark dune medium Sutton sitting on the display. Well this weekend I'd seen those go on sale for 196 online, but they were already sold out when I saw it. This one was the only one in store, and even though it wasn't on the sale rack of course they honored it!! I think I'm going to return my medium Riley; I love it but I really love the Sutton in dark dune too!!! I took two pics of the elusive color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282265
> View attachment 3282266




Whats the name of the color?


----------



## Bootlover07

Ness7386 said:


> Whats the name of the color?




It's dark dune


----------



## Ness7386

Bootlover07 said:


> It's dark dune



I love the color.


----------



## Ness7386

I have a dilemma.  Do I keep the luggage Sutton that I paid $160 for or the cherry Sutton that I paid $190.  My own rule is not to pay more than $150 for ANY bag and so far I've stuck to that rule. I already own  NS & EW Hamilton's in luggage.  I had a cherry Selma and gave it to my sister.  I love the cherry Sutton but I paid more than I should have. Not sure which to keep.


----------



## keishapie1973

Ness7386 said:


> I have a dilemma.  Do I keep the luggage Sutton that I paid $160 for or the cherry Sutton that I paid $190.  My own rule is not to pay more than $150 for ANY bag and so far I've stuck to that rule. I already own  NS & EW Hamilton's in luggage.  I had a cherry Selma and gave it to my sister.  I love the cherry Sutton but I paid more than I should have. Not sure which to keep.



Honestly, I would keep whichever one that you love the most. You got a good deal on both of them.....


----------



## cny1941

Ness7386 said:


> I have a dilemma.  Do I keep the luggage Sutton that I paid $160 for or the cherry Sutton that I paid $190.  My own rule is not to pay more than $150 for ANY bag and so far I've stuck to that rule. I already own  NS & EW Hamilton's in luggage.  I had a cherry Selma and gave it to my sister.  I love the cherry Sutton but I paid more than I should have. Not sure which to keep.




I think the price is not much different so keep the one you like. Cherry is gorgeous, luggage is versatile. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Ness7386

cny1941 said:


> I think the price is not much different so keep the one you like. Cherry is gorgeous, luggage is versatile. Good luck with your decision.



I agree 100%. Cherry is so very pretty and luggage can be worn with everything.  This makes my decision very hard.


----------



## Rose71

Bootlover07 said:


> It's dark dune


edit


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Wow, discontinued! I will have to check out what's left next time I'm at the mall.


----------



## ChiChi143

I just got my first Sutton before it's all gone. I was able to get a medium dark dune for $170 and I love it!


----------



## Bootlover07

ChiChi143 said:


> I just got my first Sutton before it's all gone. I was able to get a medium dark dune for $170 and I love it!




That's the one I got! I got mine at Nordstrom for 196, where did you find it for 170? I love it too!!! I think this is my favorite color on the Sutton!


----------



## ChiChi143

Bootlover07 said:


> That's the one I got! I got mine at Nordstrom for 196, where did you find it for 170? I love it too!!! I think this is my favorite color on the Sutton!




I found it online at Belk for $184 then I went to ebags and they did a 110% price match.


----------



## Pinkalicious

ChiChi143 said:


> I found it online at Belk for $184 then I went to ebags and they did a 110% price match.




What a great deal!


----------



## sasa72

hi all.., can I see the lining of the sutton?want to compared with the sutton tulip of mine. pls help..


----------



## raindropprelude

On the MK website, medium Sutton in black, navy, and luggage are going for $172 right now.

http://m.michaelkors.com/product/sutton-medium-saffiano-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30S4GTVS6L


----------



## cny1941

Small Sutton in steel blue. 
The color irl is different from stock photos. It's more green than blue in my opinion. Definitely return [emoji17]


----------



## paula3boys

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3297682
> 
> 
> Small Sutton in steel blue.
> The color irl is different from stock photos. It's more green than blue in my opinion. Definitely return [emoji17]




Bummer. I hoped blue


----------



## cny1941

paula3boys said:


> Bummer. I hoped blue




This color has a hint of green, almost teal imo. 
Since sutton is being discontinued, I want to get another one but there's not so many colors to choose for shw


----------



## sasa72

cny1941 said:


> This color has a hint of green, almost teal imo.
> Since sutton is being discontinued, I want to get another one but there's not so many colors to choose for shw



sutton is also discontinued ?? just knew on other thread that hamilton travel is discontinued, than now followed with sutton. glad already have it one, each


----------



## cny1941

sasa72 said:


> sutton is also discontinued ?? just knew on other thread that hamilton travel is discontinued, than now followed with sutton. glad already have it one, each




Yes it is. MK puts Sutton on sale and clearance everywhere.  I might get another one I love the two zipper compartments of Sutton


----------



## Bootlover07

sasa72 said:


> sutton is also discontinued ?? just knew on other thread that hamilton travel is discontinued, than now followed with sutton. glad already have it one, each




Yup, no more large Selma's currently either. He better be coming out with some much better stuff than I've been seeing because he's getting rid of all the favorites.


----------



## SillyPooch

Just snatched a Medium Sutton in the color Coral from Macy's, I really do wish that they wouldn't retire this beautiful and classy style! >.<


----------



## cny1941

SillyPooch said:


> Just snatched a Medium Sutton in the color Coral from Macy's, I really do wish that they wouldn't retire this beautiful and classy style! >.<




I don't see coral sutton available online at Macy's.com anymore, neither at my local Macy's. I ended up ordered one in dark dune from lord and Taylor. I love this style and I need to get another one while I could


----------



## SillyPooch

cny1941 said:


> I don't see coral sutton available online at Macy's.com anymore, neither at my local Macy's. I ended up ordered one in dark dune from lord and Taylor. I love this style and I need to get another one while I could


The Medium Sutton has been selling out quick ever since Macy's started their VIP sale, I got lucky since I was already on online chat with a SA and I just asked if there was anymore left, she was able to find me one.  Are you interested in the Pearl Grey color? MK.com is having them on sale for $172 before tax


----------



## cny1941

SillyPooch said:


> The Medium Sutton has been selling out quick ever since Macy's started their VIP sale, I got lucky since I was already on online chat with a SA and I just asked if there was anymore left, she was able to find me one.  Are you interested in the Pearl Grey color? MK.com is having them on sale for $172 before tax




Coral is unique and pretty. Congrats you're able to get one. I was too late for the game. It took me so long to make up my mind getting another sutton. 

Just fyi, L&T is doing the extra 30% for any order of $300 or more. That brings it down to $172.20 too. They have the medium sutton in luggage, navy, dark dune & pearl gray. I wish I could get them all [emoji28]


----------



## melissatrv

Only Pearl Grey left on clearance and Sky at full price (minus the 30%)




cny1941 said:


> Coral is unique and pretty. Congrats you're able to get one. I was too late for the game. It took me so long to make up my mind getting another sutton.
> 
> Just fyi, L&T is doing the extra 30% for any order of $300 or more. That brings it down to $172.20 too. They have the medium sutton in luggage, navy, dark dune & pearl gray. I wish I could get them all [emoji28]


----------



## cny1941

melissatrv said:


> Only Pearl Grey left on clearance and Sky at full price (minus the 30%)




Luggage, dark dune and navy still available 
http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...2&cadevice=t&gclid=CIa3goejv8sCFVJgfgodin8MHw


----------



## pwettychewish

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3297682
> 
> 
> Small Sutton in steel blue.
> The color irl is different from stock photos. It's more green than blue in my opinion. Definitely return [emoji17]


You dont like the steel blue? My husband bought a steel blue for me, originally I wanted royal blue but out of stock so ended up buying the steel blue..havent seen it in person yet bcoz he's working outside the country..


----------



## pwettychewish

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3244193
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244194
> 
> 
> Here is my medium wisteria and small raspberry. Hope this helps.
> 
> Again I can't put the iPad mini even without the case in the zipper compartments of the small Sutton. In case you decide to get the small one you have to put the iPad mini in the center compartment.


Oh my God there is only a small difference between small and medium..I wish I got the medium instead the small one..


----------



## cny1941

pwettychewish said:


> You dont like the steel blue? My husband bought a steel blue for me, originally I wanted royal blue but out of stock so ended up buying the steel blue..havent seen it in person yet bcoz he's working outside the country..



Steel blue is pretty and it suits small sutton really well. 

When I decided to purchase this bag, I like the color I saw online but after receiving the bag, the actual color is different from what I expected that's why I returned it. There's nothing wrong with this color. It's pretty. 




pwettychewish said:


> Oh my God there is only a small difference between small and medium..I wish I got the medium instead the small one..




I only use small sutton for the weekend when I don't carry much. I mostly carry the medium, it's my favorite bag. If you think you like the medium more, you should get it now. This style is discontinued..so sad


----------



## pwettychewish

cny1941 said:


> Steel blue is pretty and it suits small sutton really well.
> 
> When I decided to purchase this bag, I like the color I saw online but after receiving the bag, the actual color is different from what I expected that's why I returned it. There's nothing wrong with this color. It's pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only use small sutton for the weekend when I don't carry much. I mostly carry the medium, it's my favorite bag. If you think you like the medium more, you should get it now. This style is discontinued..so sad


I dont know if I will be able to change it into medium since my husband got it on sale from MK shop in singapore..anyway if I wont be able to change it to medium its fine atleast I was able to own a sutton before they discontinued it..


----------



## cny1941

pwettychewish said:


> I dont know if I will be able to change it into medium since my husband got it on sale from MK shop in singapore..anyway if I wont be able to change it to medium its fine atleast I was able to own a sutton before they discontinued it..




The small Sutton is such a cute and practical bag [emoji4] I love mine too [emoji813]&#65039;


----------



## cny1941

Love my new dark dune Sutton [emoji813]&#65039;


----------



## janiesea3

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3302102
> 
> 
> Love my new dark dune Sutton [emoji813]&#65039;


Love this color on this bag!! Goes with EVERYTHING!!


----------



## pwettychewish

cny1941 said:


> The small Sutton is such a cute and practical bag [emoji4] I love mine too [emoji813]&#65039;



I have read that the lining may ruin bcoz the buckle for strap is attached to it so its not advisable to put too much things/weight if your always going to use the strap..So i guess small will do for me, I'll try bigger bags in different style or brand..&#128077;&#128512;&#128513;



cny1941 said:


> The small Sutton is such a cute and practical bag [emoji4] I love mine too [emoji813]&#65039;


Nice color!! Actually I love every sutton here.. if only i could buy every single color.hehe.


----------



## Bootlover07

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3302102
> 
> 
> Love my new dark dune Sutton [emoji813]&#65039;




Bag twins!! So beautiful!


----------



## cny1941

janiesea3 said:


> Love this color on this bag!! Goes with EVERYTHING!!




Thank you. I love dark dune on sutton too. 



pwettychewish said:


> I have read that the lining may ruin bcoz the buckle for strap is attached to it so its not advisable to put too much things/weight if your always going to use the strap..So i guess small will do for me, I'll try bigger bags in different style or brand..[emoji106][emoji3][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice color!! Actually I love every sutton here.. if only i could buy every single color.hehe.




When I use my small sutton, I move the buckle of the shoulder strap to attach at the front/back handle. At least this way the bag is safe no damage to the leather. But for the medium sutton, I never use the shoulder strap. I always carry it on my arm, I prefer it this way. 

I wish I could get sutton in every color too. Lol




Bootlover07 said:


> Bag twins!! So beautiful!




Thank you. I never pay attention to any bag in dark dune before but I'm glad I got her finally. So beautiful irl.


----------



## bagsncakes

Medium Sutton in black and luggage on sale at saksfifthavenue for $183 plus 6% cash back from bates!


----------



## karlita27

Hello. I love that same bracelet you posted. It is 35% off in our country. But too scared to buy. It might fade its color. I have a MK gold watch. I am using it for 1 year already. It did not fade its color. Is it the same for the bracelet? How long have you been using your bracelet? Please help me decide if it is worth the money. If it fades fast, I wont buy anymore.

Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## karlita27

Apelila said:


> Small Dressy Sutton in Electric blue&#128153;&#10024;&#128153;&#10024;&#128153;&#10024;&#128153;



Hello. I love that same bracelet you posted. It is 35% off in our country. But too scared to buy. It might fade its color. I have a MK gold watch. I am using it for 1 year already. It did not fade its color. Is it the same for the bracelet? How long have you been using your bracelet? Please help me decide if it is worth the money. If it fades fast, I wont buy anymore.

Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## iheart_purses

karlita27 said:


> Hello. I love that same bracelet you posted. It is 35% off in our country. But too scared to buy. It might fade its color. I have a MK gold watch. I am using it for 1 year already. It did not fade its color. Is it the same for the bracelet? How long have you been using your bracelet? Please help me decide if it is worth the money. If it fades fast, I wont buy anymore.
> 
> Thank you! &#128522;



I have the same style bracelet from her photo but in rose gold/ blush color combo. I have found my oldest MK watch (rose gold) has really started to fade after 2 years. I think the more you wear and the longer you wear it will fade no matter what if It is not real gold and just plated. It depends on skin type as well. The oils in some people's skin will fade it faster than others. You can coat with clear nail polish or buy a special jewelry clear coat to protect. Hope that helps


----------



## karlita27

iheart_purses said:


> I have the same style bracelet from her photo but in rose gold/ blush color combo. I have found my oldest MK watch (rose gold) has really started to fade after 2 years. I think the more you wear and the longer you wear it will fade no matter what if It is not real gold and just plated. It depends on skin type as well. The oils in some people's skin will fade it faster than others. You can coat with clear nail polish or buy a special jewelry clear coat to protect. Hope that helps




Thanks for the reply. I am really tempted to buy a bracelet that will match my MK watch. But if it fades fast then it is not worth the money.  

Thanks for the feedback! &#128522;


----------



## karlita27

My new bags! Love it better than my selmas! First time to buy and use sutton. Easier to carry than my selmas! Why are we so addicted to bags? How many bags do we need? Why do we keep on buying? I feel super guilty that I sometimes hide my bags from my family! They will not understand why we love bags! I do not understand either why I keep on buying MK bags!!!


----------



## bagsncakes

karlita27 said:


> My new bags! Love it better than my selmas! First time to buy and use sutton. Easier to carry than my selmas! Why are we so addicted to bags? How many bags do we need? Why do we keep on buying? I feel super guilty that I sometimes hide my bags from my family! They will not understand why we love bags! I do not understand either why I keep on buying MK bags!!!




Haha u are just like me. I have to hide them too lol, and I can't stop buying either. I have 5 selmas at the moment, one medium satchel and 4 medium messenger and I just bought my first two suttons... A tulip and a black which is on the way. I haven't carried them so I don't know how I will like them..I am just too scared of the open top. I can't fit much in the zip pockets of the small Sutton. Don't know how it is like with the medium.
Here is my small tulip


----------



## karlita27

bagsncakes said:


> Haha u are just like me. I have to hide them too lol, and I can't stop buying either. I have 5 selmas at the moment, one medium satchel and 4 medium messenger and I just bought my first two suttons... A tulip and a black which is on the way. I haven't carried them so I don't know how I will like them..I am just too scared of the open top. I can't fit much in the zip pockets of the small Sutton. Don't know how it is like with the medium.
> Here is my small tulip
> 
> View attachment 3307677




Hahaha! At least we understand each other here and we do not need to hide how many bags we have! &#128522; My sutton are medium dark khaki and large navy blue. I even bought a matching MK watch for my new bags!!! Totally addicted! 

Wow love the color of your small sutton! Use your small sutton already. Im sure you will like it. You have more bags than me. It makes me feel better knowing that. LOL. 

The sutton is not as bulky as the selma that is why I like it better. I also find the 2 big zip pockets useful. I keep my valuables there.


----------



## bagsncakes

karlita27 said:


> Hahaha! At least we understand each other here and we do not need to hide how many bags we have! [emoji4] My sutton are medium dark khaki and large navy blue. I even bought a matching MK watch for my new bags!!! Totally addicted!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow love the color of your small sutton! Use your small sutton already. Im sure you will like it. You have more bags than me. It makes me feel better knowing that. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> The sutton is not as bulky as the selma that is why I like it better. I also find the 2 big zip pockets useful. I keep my valuables there.




It's always better to know someone has more bags than us right? Lol. I decide pretty quickly after receiving my bags that whether I am keeping or selling. So far I think the Sutton is a keeper. I hope I like the medium black too when it arrives. I have one Selma, the medium studded in cherry, for sale already. It's not a color that sparks joy. Although when I saw the stock photos, I thought that's my perfect red. I bought the chili preciously and it was too orange toned for my liking. So I returned. But the cherry I was soo excited for and waited soooo long for it (long story, package got lost during Christmas from bloomies and I ended up buying from another place after two months) and it turns out that it's darker than what I was looking for. Tulip is a perfect pink. Muted and sophisticated. 
I could have never guessed the colors of your Sutton bags, their must be a stone lighting there, they look way lighter than the original colors.. Lovely choice though. I like both color. I have thought of navy quite a few time but never got around to actually buying it. Too many colors and not enough money lol...


----------



## cny1941

karlita27 said:


> My new bags! Love it better than my selmas! First time to buy and use sutton. Easier to carry than my selmas! Why are we so addicted to bags? How many bags do we need? Why do we keep on buying? I feel super guilty that I sometimes hide my bags from my family! They will not understand why we love bags! I do not understand either why I keep on buying MK bags!!!




I love Sutton too. I just sold my large luggage Selma to make room for luggage Sutton. My black Sutton is also on its way. Can't wait to receive them all. They'll complete my Sutton family. 



bagsncakes said:


> Haha u are just like me. I have to hide them too lol, and I can't stop buying either. I have 5 selmas at the moment, one medium satchel and 4 medium messenger and I just bought my first two suttons... A tulip and a black which is on the way. I haven't carried them so I don't know how I will like them..I am just too scared of the open top. I can't fit much in the zip pockets of the small Sutton. Don't know how it is like with the medium.
> Here is my small tulip
> 
> View attachment 3307677




Tulip is so beautiful. Hope I can find tulip Sutton somewhere. I love my small Sutton it's cute & perfect for weekend. I love the medium a little bit more it's my everyday bag.


----------



## Lilpaws

Curious girls, where do you sell your bags? Best place you think- ebay, craigslist, poshmark - others? thx


----------



## bagsncakes

cny1941 said:


> I love Sutton too. I just sold my large luggage Selma to make room for luggage Sutton. My black Sutton is also on its way. Can't wait to receive them all. They'll complete my Sutton family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip is so beautiful. Hope I can find tulip Sutton somewhere. I love my small Sutton it's cute & perfect for weekend. I love the medium a little bit more it's my everyday bag.




I bought mine on eBay from seller hillbillyboutique36. She is such a wonderful seller. I have bought three MK bags from her and she shipped from USA to Australia and I haven't had problems. I am pretty sure she has another tulip Sutton in stock.


----------



## HesitantShopper

bagsncakes said:


> Haha u are just like me. I have to hide them too lol, and I can't stop buying either. I have 5 selmas at the moment, one medium satchel and 4 medium messenger and I just bought my first two suttons... A tulip and a black which is on the way. I haven't carried them so I don't know how I will like them..I am just too scared of the open top. I can't fit much in the zip pockets of the small Sutton. Don't know how it is like with the medium.
> Here is my small tulip
> 
> View attachment 3307677



Such a pretty color!


----------



## karlita27

Im going out with this gorgeous bag today! Is it cute with blue accent or is it too much? &#128522;


----------



## karlita27

cny1941 said:


> I love Sutton too. I just sold my large luggage Selma to make room for luggage Sutton. My black Sutton is also on its way. Can't wait to receive them all. They'll complete my Sutton family.
> 
> 
> Sutton is my new fav now! I like the luggage color also. Too bad, I already bought my dark khaki when I saw that the luggage is also on sale! MK is totally addicting! &#128522;


----------



## keishapie1973

karlita27 said:


> Im going out with this gorgeous bag today! Is it cute with blue accent or is it too much? &#128522;



Not too much at all. It looks cute like that....


----------



## Lilpaws

bagsncakes said:


> Haha u are just like me. I have to hide them too lol, and I can't stop buying either. I have 5 selmas at the moment, one medium satchel and 4 medium messenger and I just bought my first two suttons... A tulip and a black which is on the way. I haven't carried them so I don't know how I will like them..I am just too scared of the open top. I can't fit much in the zip pockets of the small Sutton. Don't know how it is like with the medium.
> Here is my small tulip
> 
> View attachment 3307677


Beautiful! I have one Selma in Tulip, love it


----------



## bagsncakes

HesitantShopper said:


> Such a pretty color!







Lilpaws said:


> Beautiful! I have one Selma in Tulip, love it




Thank you. Can't wait to carry her [emoji176]


----------



## cny1941

bagsncakes said:


> I bought mine on eBay from seller hillbillyboutique36. She is such a wonderful seller. I have bought three MK bags from her and she shipped from USA to Australia and I haven't had problems. I am pretty sure she has another tulip Sutton in stock.




Thank you! I'll check on her. I didn't have luck buying from eBay in the past. It's good to know there is a wonderful seller out there [emoji4]



karlita27 said:


> cny1941 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Sutton too. I just sold my large luggage Selma to make room for luggage Sutton. My black Sutton is also on its way. Can't wait to receive them all. They'll complete my Sutton family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sutton is my new fav now! I like the luggage color also. Too bad, I already bought my dark khaki when I saw that the luggage is also on sale! MK is totally addicting! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my luggage Sutton delivered today so happy [emoji173]&#65039; I also have my dark dune Sutton but since they're discontinuing I'm keeping them both. Yeah it's totally addicting [emoji16]
Click to expand...


----------



## cny1941

karlita27 said:


> Im going out with this gorgeous bag today! Is it cute with blue accent or is it too much? [emoji4]




Love it not too much at all [emoji4]


----------



## Nan246

Hi ladies upon reading your posts I can feel your love for suttons. I love The colors too! I used to not like it since my first love was the Hamilton. Now I have a deep pink sutton, fuschia, and checkered board one. I just bought the ballet pink one too for $140! I agree It is much easier to carry then the Selma or hammy. Medium is a good size! Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## karlita27

keishapie1973 said:


> Not too much at all. It looks cute like that....



Thank you! &#128522; My fav for the week!


----------



## karlita27

cny1941 said:


> Love it not too much at all [emoji4]



Thank you! &#128522; And enjoy your new bags! &#128522;


----------



## melissatrv

Is the small Sutton difficult to get in/out of?  Do you have to unsnap the snaps?  They are impossible to find now in stores for me to compare


----------



## Bootlover07

Finally carrying my medium dark dune for the first time. LOVE!!!!!!! I've been wanting a big this color forever and so happy I chose this one!


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> Finally carrying my medium dark dune for the first time. LOVE!!!!!!! I've been wanting a big this color forever and so happy I chose this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309168




Beautiful!! Enjoy!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Finally carrying my medium dark dune for the first time. LOVE!!!!!!! I've been wanting a big this color forever and so happy I chose this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309168



Love it!!!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Finally carrying my medium dark dune for the first time. LOVE!!!!!!! I've been wanting a big this color forever and so happy I chose this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309168


Great pick!


----------



## SillyPooch

Med Sutton in Coral, got it for $138 at Macy's, now I'm ready for spring/summer!


----------



## cny1941

karlita27 said:


> Thank you! [emoji4] And enjoy your new bags! [emoji4]




Thank you. Love all my Suttons [emoji162]



melissatrv said:


> Is the small Sutton difficult to get in/out of?  Do you have to unsnap the snaps?  They are impossible to find now in stores for me to compare




It's not that difficult but when leave it unsnap just easier to access. I love the look of the bag when it's unsnap. I always leave my Sutton like that.


----------



## cny1941

Bootlover07 said:


> Finally carrying my medium dark dune for the first time. LOVE!!!!!!! I've been wanting a big this color forever and so happy I chose this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309168



So beautiful. Look great on you. 





SillyPooch said:


> Med Sutton in Coral, got it for $138 at Macy's, now I'm ready for spring/summer!




The color is so lovely. Congrats


----------



## Lilpaws

SillyPooch said:


> Med Sutton in Coral, got it for $138 at Macy's, now I'm ready for spring/summer!


That color is to die for! Congrats!


----------



## Lilpaws

Bootlover07 said:


> Finally carrying my medium dark dune for the first time. LOVE!!!!!!! I've been wanting a big this color forever and so happy I chose this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309168


You look amazing with the Dark Dune....enjoy her


----------



## Ness7386

SillyPooch said:


> Med Sutton in Coral, got it for $138 at Macy's, now I'm ready for spring/summer!


Great deal!


----------



## cny1941

New additions.. black, luggage & dark dune [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## bellevie0891

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3311295
> 
> 
> New additions.. black, luggage & dark dune [emoji173]&#65039;




Love all three! Congrats!


----------



## Suz82

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3311295
> 
> 
> New additions.. black, luggage & dark dune [emoji173]&#65039;




Oh I'm dying! Are they all keepers? I'm on the look out for a Sutton and can't decide which colour to get! I keep toying between black, DD and I'm liking dusty rose.


----------



## cny1941

bellevie0891 said:


> Love all three! Congrats!




Thank you [emoji173]&#65039; so happy to have them all. 



Suz82 said:


> Oh I'm dying! Are they all keepers? I'm on the look out for a Sutton and can't decide which colour to get! I keep toying between black, DD and I'm liking dusty rose.




Yes they are [emoji173]&#65039; I sold couples of bags in favor to get them all. I love dusty rose too, so pretty but couldn't find it. I love the black Sutton this'll be a good alternative to my large black Selma. Dark dune is such a pretty neutral color, a must-have. Good luck with your decision [emoji4]


----------



## ubo22

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3311295
> 
> 
> New additions.. black, luggage & dark dune [emoji173]&#65039;


Love them all!


----------



## cny1941

ubo22 said:


> Love them all!




Thank you [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Suz82

cny1941 said:


> Thank you [emoji173]&#65039; so happy to have them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are [emoji173]&#65039; I sold couples of bags in favor to get them all. I love dusty rose too, so pretty but couldn't find it. I love the black Sutton this'll be a good alternative to my large black Selma. Dark dune is such a pretty neutral color, a must-have. Good luck with your decision [emoji4]




99% of my current MK bag collection is a bright colour so I'm really looking for that neutral go with everything day bag. 

Enjoy your bags they are gorgeous


----------



## lluuccka

I have only one Sutton but I definitely want more some day! The best style MK has.  Large Dark Dune


----------



## coachmama1018

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3311295
> 
> 
> New additions.. black, luggage & dark dune [emoji173]&#65039;




Loveeee all of these!! Enjoy!


----------



## janiesea3

lluuccka said:


> I have only one Sutton but I definitely want more some day! The best style MK has.  Large Dark Dune




I want a Large Sutton, too, but can't seem to find one in ANY color! [emoji22]


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> 99% of my current MK bag collection is a bright colour so I'm really looking for that neutral go with everything day bag.
> 
> Enjoy your bags they are gorgeous




Thank you. I really enjoy your bag collection. Love all those bright colors on small bags and accessories. It would be great to add neutral to your collection. 



lluuccka said:


> I have only one Sutton but I definitely want more some day! The best style MK has.  Large Dark Dune




Both are gorgeous match. Love!



coachmama1018 said:


> Loveeee all of these!! Enjoy!




Thank you [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3311295
> 
> 
> New additions.. black, luggage & dark dune [emoji173]&#65039;




Beautiful bags!

I've been trying to talk myself out of getting another Sutton, but I'm slowly caving as they are being discontinued.  The Sutton has to be one of my fav bags and I think it will be classic for years to come.  Well I think I'm off to buy my second medium [emoji12]


----------



## Ness7386

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3311295
> 
> 
> New additions.. black, luggage & dark dune [emoji173]&#65039;



Beautiful!  I've been wanting one in dark dune or tan.  But I can find one in my price range.


----------



## Suz82

Well selfridges had a good sale on today.... 25% off loads of bags, went in specifically for a Sutton and in my mind I wanted a black one. They had luggage, ballet, coral, dark khaki but no blacks left. Should have got the luggage but as I was carrying a tan bag in the store I didn't feel it grab me enough.

[emoji29]


----------



## keishapie1973

Suz82 said:


> Well selfridges had a good sale on today.... 25% off loads of bags, went in specifically for a Sutton and in my mind I wanted a black one. They had luggage, ballet, coral, dark khaki but no blacks left. Should have got the luggage but as I was carrying a tan bag in the store I didn't feel it grab me enough.
> 
> [emoji29]



Did you choose another one? Dark khaki is gorgeous and year-round....


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful bags!
> 
> I've been trying to talk myself out of getting another Sutton, but I'm slowly caving as they are being discontinued.  The Sutton has to be one of my fav bags and I think it will be classic for years to come.  Well I think I'm off to buy my second medium [emoji12]




Thank you [emoji173]&#65039;
I was so sad when I heard MK was retiring the Sutton. I planned to buy more this year with new colors. I also went to Macy's to check on new MK bags but I didn't see myself wanting any one of them. Sutton really fits my style, is my favorite. Go for what your heart is telling you [emoji4]



Ness7386 said:


> Beautiful!  I've been wanting one in dark dune or tan.  But I can find one in my price range.




Thank you [emoji173]&#65039;
Dark dune still available online. Surprisingly this color didn't go out-of-stock as fast as other neutral colors. You might be able to find one in your price range.


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> Well selfridges had a good sale on today.... 25% off loads of bags, went in specifically for a Sutton and in my mind I wanted a black one. They had luggage, ballet, coral, dark khaki but no blacks left. Should have got the luggage but as I was carrying a tan bag in the store I didn't feel it grab me enough.
> 
> [emoji29]




I'd talk to the customer service to see if they could find the black one for you


----------



## Suz82

keishapie1973 said:


> Did you choose another one? Dark khaki is gorgeous and year-round....




I just wished it was a little darker so maybe dark dune would be more me? The didn't have any though [emoji17]



cny1941 said:


> I'd talk to the customer service to see if they could find the black one for you




I have come home and they have black in stock online so I think il order one before they are gone


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> Thank you [emoji173]&#65039;
> I was so sad when I heard MK was retiring the Sutton. I planned to buy more this year with new colors. I also went to Macy's to check on new MK bags but I didn't see myself wanting any one of them. Sutton really fits my style, is my favorite. Go for what your heart is telling you [emoji4]
> 
> I'm so disappointed that it's being discontinued as well...
> 
> I find the medium Sutton is the perfect, easiest & most comfortable out of my bags to carry!!!  I ended up buying the Steel Grey off EBay this AM, new with tags.  As much as I was trying to stop duplicating a style, if it works and it's love, then why not?  I really do think it will be a classic and I'll get years out of it [emoji3]
> 
> I have the medium Iris (which I do feel it's an edgy neutral) & Steel Grey which is a safe neutral.  I already have a Pearl Grey bag which is why I didn't snag the PG on sale through MK.
> 
> I have one more bag in my sights. I want a neutral medium Selma messenger (preferably Dove, but I don't think it ever came out in Dove so probably PG) and I plan on being done buying bags in 2016.  I hope I can stop!


----------



## karlita27

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3311295
> 
> 
> New additions.. black, luggage & dark dune [emoji173]&#65039;



Love all the colors! Sutton is &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> I just wished it was a little darker so maybe dark dune would be more me? The didn't have any though [emoji17]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have come home and they have black in stock online so I think il order one before they are gone



Exciting about the Selfridge's sale! Did you pull the trigger?


----------



## Bootlover07

Wearing my new medium dark dune to Easter service! Love this color and it matches my favorite booties perfectly!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bootlover07 said:


> Wearing my new medium dark dune to Easter service! Love this color and it matches my favorite booties perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312407



Your outfit is fab Bootlover! All a perfect match!


----------



## Lilpaws

Bootlover07 said:


> Wearing my new medium dark dune to Easter service! Love this color and it matches my favorite booties perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312407


Love it, beautiful


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> I'm so disappointed that it's being discontinued as well...
> 
> I find the medium Sutton is the perfect, easiest & most comfortable out of my bags to carry!!!  I ended up buying the Steel Grey off EBay this AM, new with tags.  As much as I was trying to stop duplicating a style, if it works and it's love, then why not?  I really do think it will be a classic and I'll get years out of it [emoji3]
> 
> I have the medium Iris (which I do feel it's an edgy neutral) & Steel Grey which is a safe neutral.  I already have a Pearl Grey bag which is why I didn't snag the PG on sale through MK.
> 
> I have one more bag in my sights. I want a neutral medium Selma messenger (preferably Dove, but I don't think it ever came out in Dove so probably PG) and I plan on being done buying bags in 2016.  I hope I can stop!




Oh wow congrats! I really want to see steel gray Sutton. Please post pics [emoji4] I missed this color now it's really hard to find. It's classic and good for years to come. Great choice!

I was torn between iris and wisteria months ago. I love them both but I ended up with wisteria first just hope I can get sutton in dark purple (either iris or grape) later. Who knows MK is retiring them [emoji20]

I'm not sure I ever saw Selma medium messenger in dove. I love this style too, so light and easy to carry. Hope you can find the one you're looking for. 



karlita27 said:


> Love all the colors! Sutton is [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you [emoji173]&#65039;



Suz82 said:


> I just wished it was a little darker so maybe dark dune would be more me? The didn't have any though [emoji17]
> 
> 
> I have come home and they have black in stock online so I think il order one before they are gone




I'm so happy for you [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cny1941

Bootlover07 said:


> Wearing my new medium dark dune to Easter service! Love this color and it matches my favorite booties perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312407




You look great. Love dark dune [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Exciting about the Selfridge's sale! Did you pull the trigger?




Yes! I have the black coming in the mail, guess I could have got it sent to the store but Trafford centre is a good 45 minute drive away so Royal Mail or whoever can bring it lol x


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Yes! I have the black coming in the mail, guess I could have got it sent to the store but Trafford centre is a good 45 minute drive away so Royal Mail or whoever can bring it lol x



So exciting! Looking forward to pictures when it arrives! Tell DH its your Easter Egg?


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> So exciting! Looking forward to pictures when it arrives! Tell DH its your Easter Egg?




You must be psychic he didn't buy me one! The cheek hey [emoji28] cannot wait for her to come. Will be my school run bag [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> You must be psychic he didn't buy me one! The cheek hey [emoji28] cannot wait for her to come. Will be my school run bag [emoji5]&#65039;



Lol 

I'm so excited for you, when does she arrive? How much did you pay in the end?


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> Oh wow congrats! I really want to see steel gray Sutton. Please post pics [emoji4] I missed this color now it's really hard to find. It's classic and good for years to come. Great choice!
> 
> I was torn between iris and wisteria months ago. I love them both but I ended up with wisteria first just hope I can get sutton in dark purple (either iris or grape) later. Who knows MK is retiring them [emoji20]
> 
> I'm not sure I ever saw Selma medium messenger in dove. I love this style too, so light and easy to carry. Hope you can find the one you're looking for.
> 
> 
> Thanks, & I will def post pics [emoji3]
> 
> I was drawn to Iris immediately but loved Wisteria as well.  Both colors are beautiful as well as Grape!  Purple is my favorite color followed by Grey.  I've seen Iris Sutton's on eBay and maybe a Grape will pop up!  Good luck hunting!!!


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> cny1941 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow congrats! I really want to see steel gray Sutton. Please post pics [emoji4] I missed this color now it's really hard to find. It's classic and good for years to come. Great choice!
> 
> I was torn between iris and wisteria months ago. I love them both but I ended up with wisteria first just hope I can get sutton in dark purple (either iris or grape) later. Who knows MK is retiring them [emoji20]
> 
> I'm not sure I ever saw Selma medium messenger in dove. I love this style too, so light and easy to carry. Hope you can find the one you're looking for.
> 
> 
> Thanks, & I will def post pics [emoji3]
> 
> I was drawn to Iris immediately but loved Wisteria as well.  Both colors are beautiful as well as Grape!  Purple is my favorite color followed by Grey.  I've seen Iris Sutton's on eBay and maybe a Grape will pop up!  Good luck hunting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple is my favorite too [emoji171] I think I can wait until fall to see if there is any bag in purple I'd love. I'm quite happy with my collection now. Thank you [emoji4]
Click to expand...


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited for you, when does she arrive? How much did you pay in the end?




£232 with the 25% discount [emoji1] she should be here later in the week. I'm still stuck on dark dune though! I'm watching a few new ones on eBay from the US, why does choosing a colour have to be so hard?  Tempted to order and then either return my black or if I don't like the dark dune sell that on. Hope your trips going well, any goodies caught your eye? X


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> £232 with the 25% discount [emoji1] she should be here later in the week. I'm still stuck on dark dune though! I'm watching a few new ones on eBay from the US, why does choosing a colour have to be so hard?  Tempted to order and then either return my black or if I don't like the dark dune sell that on. Hope your trips going well, any goodies caught your eye? X



Or you could end up keeping both!  i felt super guilty buying black and DD Selma's in Miami last year but i use both pretty much non stop. I was so glad I made the outlay. Ooo make sure you post pictures when she arrives.

Trip is going very well thanks, just got back from a day at the Houston space centre. I've spent a crazy amount on beauty and fragrance. VS was doing buy 2 get 2 free on beauty and fragrance, I love a good deal! x


----------



## handbagkay

Hey everyone,
New to the MK part of the forum... I picked up a dark dune sutton satchel on sale from Nordstrom yesterday, and I believe it's the "large" sutton but I'm not 100% sure. What exactly is the difference between the "medium" and "large" suttons? I can't seem to find anything about a large sutton online... Every time I type it in, my search results just come up with information about the medium sutton! Are they actually the same thing? Thanks for your help &#128512;


----------



## Suz82

handbagkay said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> New to the MK part of the forum... I picked up a dark dune sutton satchel on sale from Nordstrom yesterday, and I believe it's the "large" sutton but I'm not 100% sure. What exactly is the difference between the "medium" and "large" suttons? I can't seem to find anything about a large sutton online... Every time I type it in, my search results just come up with information about the medium sutton! Are they actually the same thing? Thanks for your help [emoji3]




Hello, I found some useful comparison shots of medium and large in the reference library part so that may help you


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Or you could end up keeping both!  i felt super guilty buying black and DD Selma's in Miami last year but i use both pretty much non stop. I was so glad I made the outlay. Ooo make sure you post pictures when she arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> Trip is going very well thanks, just got back from a day at the Houston space centre. I've spent a crazy amount on beauty and fragrance. VS was doing buy 2 get 2 free on beauty and fragrance, I love a good deal! x




Eek don't! Haven't taken the plunge on DD 

Sounds like you got some bargains upto now


----------



## Suz82

Well I'm not sure how it happened..... The black Sutton I have on the way now has a sister [emoji85] just ordered myself a coral Sutton [emoji23] Christmas will be coming in spring for me [emoji4]


----------



## handbagkay

Suz82 said:


> Hello, I found some useful comparison shots of medium and large in the reference library part so that may help you



I looked through the comparison shots thread and I didn't see any of a medium sutton and large sutton side by side...


----------



## Bootlover07

handbagkay said:


> I looked through the comparison shots thread and I didn't see any of a medium sutton and large sutton side by side...




Check post #55 of this thread. There's two comparison pics and the measurements of each.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Well I'm not sure how it happened..... The black Sutton I have on the way now has a sister [emoji85] just ordered myself a coral Sutton [emoji23] Christmas will be coming in spring for me [emoji4]



:sunnies

Too exciting! Where did you order Coral from?


----------



## handbagkay

Bootlover07 said:


> Check post #55 of this thread. There's two comparison pics and the measurements of each.



Oh perfect, thank you!


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> :sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> Too exciting! Where did you order Coral from?




It's coming from an US MK seller on eBay  couldn't sleep I was so excited, paying for it now though that I'm up for work [emoji42]


----------



## HeatherL

Steel Grey medium Sutton!!


----------



## Suz82

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3316347
> 
> 
> Steel Grey medium Sutton!!




Ah she's a beauty, the lilac charm looks so well next to the grey [emoji171]


----------



## melissatrv

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3316347
> 
> 
> Steel Grey medium Sutton!!



Lovely!  I like this shade better than Pearl Grey


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3316347
> 
> 
> Steel Grey medium Sutton!!



very pretty! charms looks fantastic on it.


----------



## HeatherL

Suz82 said:


> Ah she's a beauty, the lilac charm looks so well next to the grey [emoji171]







melissatrv said:


> Lovely!  I like this shade better than Pearl Grey







HesitantShopper said:


> very pretty! charms looks fantastic on it.




Thank you!!


----------



## melissatrv

I guess the Savannah is supposed to replace Sutton.  But I have seen very few people post these bags.  Wonder if once a good sale hits, we will see more.  They also have very limited colors in Medium.  I like the Lilac and Celadon colors but I prefer my bags to have one main center compartment rather than be divided

Ladies who have both what are your thoughts on which you like better and why?


----------



## bellevie0891

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3316347
> 
> 
> Steel Grey medium Sutton!!







melissatrv said:


> Lovely!  I like this shade better than Pearl Grey




Completely agree! Beautiful Sutton. 

I have a Greenwich in Steel and I wear it at least three times a week [emoji16]


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3316347
> 
> 
> Steel Grey medium Sutton!!




Beautiful. Love your steel gray Sutton. I saw steel gray Selma at Nordstrom Rack and love this shade of gray [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Suz82

melissatrv said:


> I guess the Savannah is supposed to replace Sutton.  But I have seen very few people post these bags.  Wonder if once a good sale hits, we will see more.  They also have very limited colors in Medium.  I like the Lilac and Celadon colors but I prefer my bags to have one main center compartment rather than be divided
> 
> Ladies who have both what are your thoughts on which you like better and why?




I actually really like the look of the Savannah, I just wish it came with some sort of dangly medallion, although they probably thought it didn't need it. I'd definately consider one and the lilac/celadon ones that have been posted look gorgeous. Maybe we need to start a 'savannah club' thread and spy pics and reveals could go in there for us all to drool over [emoji1]


----------



## melissatrv

Suz82 said:


> I actually really like the look of the Savannah, I just wish it came with some sort of dangly medallion, although they probably thought it didn't need it. I'd definately consider one and the lilac/celadon ones that have been posted look gorgeous. Maybe we need to start a 'savannah club' thread and spy pics and reveals could go in there for us all to drool over [emoji1]



Me too, I like the dangly thing   Not sure why it is more expensive than Sutton though


----------



## Suz82

melissatrv said:


> Me too, I like the dangly thing   Not sure why it is more expensive than Sutton though




From what I have seen in the uk they arnt far off each other price wise but we do pay over the odds [emoji24]


----------



## HeatherL

melissatrv said:


> I guess the Savannah is supposed to replace Sutton.  But I have seen very few people post these bags.  Wonder if once a good sale hits, we will see more.  They also have very limited colors in Medium.  I like the Lilac and Celadon colors but I prefer my bags to have one main center compartment rather than be divided
> 
> Ladies who have both what are your thoughts on which you like better and why?




I have the medium Sutton & large Savannah hoping I'd love it as much as the Sutton.  I don't.  I think the Sutton is just so easy to carry and not bulky either.  Not that I find the Savannah bulky, but I think it's more stiff and not as easy to access my things.  I'm hoping with time it will soften, but I never had and issue with the Sutton from the start.  I love the look of the Savannah and will keep it but if I had the choice I would have gotten another Sutton in Lilac instead.  Maybe I'm biased because I was also under the impression this is/ was going to be a replacement for the Sutton and only got my first Sutton in October.  I could just be comparing unjustly as I really Love the Sutton.
If I could only have three bags, they would be the medium Sutton, large Selma and medium Belted Bedford!  This is just my thoughts but I hope it answers your question.


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> Beautiful. Love your steel gray Sutton. I saw steel gray Selma at Nordstrom Rack and love this shade of gray [emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks!  I adore this bag and the color too!


----------



## Suz82

HeatherL said:


> I have the medium Sutton & large Savannah hoping I'd love it as much as the Sutton.  I don't.  I think the Sutton is just so easy to carry and not bulky either.  Not that I find the Savannah bulky, but I think it's more stiff and not as easy to access my things.  I'm hoping with time it will soften, but I never had and issue with the Sutton from the start.  I love the look of the Savannah and will keep it but if I had the choice I would have gotten another Sutton in Lilac instead.  Maybe I'm biased because I was also under the impression this is/ was going to be a replacement for the Sutton and only got my first Sutton in October.  I could just be comparing unjustly as I really Love the Sutton.
> If I could only have three bags, they would be the medium Sutton, large Selma and medium Belted Bedford!  This is just my thoughts but I hope it answers your question.




I agree the Sutton would have been a sell out in lilac, would have been so pretty with the silver medallion [emoji17][emoji171]


----------



## melissatrv

Thanks for the review Heather.  Has not been much feedback about this bag.  I love the look of it, but Sutton is one of my favorites too



HeatherL said:


> I have the medium Sutton & large Savannah hoping I'd love it as much as the Sutton.  I don't.  I think the Sutton is just so easy to carry and not bulky either.  Not that I find the Savannah bulky, but I think it's more stiff and not as easy to access my things.  I'm hoping with time it will soften, but I never had and issue with the Sutton from the start.  I love the look of the Savannah and will keep it but if I had the choice I would have gotten another Sutton in Lilac instead.  Maybe I'm biased because I was also under the impression this is/ was going to be a replacement for the Sutton and only got my first Sutton in October.  I could just be comparing unjustly as I really Love the Sutton.
> If I could only have three bags, they would be the medium Sutton, large Selma and medium Belted Bedford!  This is just my thoughts but I hope it answers your question.



YES!!! Totally agree



Suz82 said:


> I agree the Sutton would have been a sell out in lilac, would have been so pretty with the silver medallion [emoji17][emoji171]


----------



## Nan246

Liking the Suttons right now. Easy to carry. Can't bring myself to carry the checkered one. Pretty to look at.


----------



## Bootlover07

Nan246 said:


> Liking the Suttons right now. Easy to carry. Can't bring myself to carry the checkered one. Pretty to look at.




Love all your suttons!!! What color are they? It is a very easy bag to carry!


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> Liking the Suttons right now. Easy to carry. Can't bring myself to carry the checkered one. Pretty to look at.




Lovely Sutton collection, I really like the brown checkered one, could easily be matched with outfits and looks like a classic style. I have my first two Sutton coming on the way and can't wait [emoji16]


----------



## Nan246

Suz82 said:


> Lovely Sutton collection, I really like the brown checkered one, could easily be matched with outfits and looks like a classic style. I have my first two Sutton coming on the way and can't wait [emoji16]



Great!  do post! I can't wait to see them too!


----------



## Suz82

I will when the second one arrives... Waiting on them both being here first, ones enroute from the US


----------



## Nan246

Bootlover07 said:


> Love all your suttons!!! What color are they? It is a very easy bag to carry!



Thank you Bootlover! love your DD one too with those cute boots!

from left to right
luggage, black color block, fuschia, brown/black checkered board, deep pink, DD, ballet pink, and pearl grey. I have a black, ballet pink colorblock on the way.

I just love the suttons so far over the other bags for now. LOL I change my mind like the weather.


----------



## Stephg

Got a killer deal on eBay for a colour lock blossom suntan sutton. Pretty for spring! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Nan246

Stephg said:


> Got a killer deal on eBay for a colour lock blossom suntan sutton. Pretty for spring! Can't wait to get it.



Awesome! Please post! I just got one too but in a black, white, blossom!


----------



## Suz82

Stephg said:


> Got a killer deal on eBay for a colour lock blossom suntan sutton. Pretty for spring! Can't wait to get it.







Nan246 said:


> Awesome! Please post! I just got one too but in a black, white, blossom!




Ooh pics ladies when they come. My coral Sutton is still sat at customs in the UK [emoji37] has said customs clearance for two days now and landed in the uk last Friday [emoji57] I'd rather they just get on with it and charge me rather than leave me hanging. Driving me nuts knowing it's being held for however long [emoji20]


----------



## Stephg

Suz82 said:


> Ooh pics ladies when they come. My coral Sutton is still sat at customs in the UK [emoji37] has said customs clearance for two days now and landed in the uk last Friday [emoji57] I'd rather they just get on with it and charge me rather than leave me hanging. Driving me nuts knowing it's being held for however long [emoji20]




I'll definitely post pics! Post pics when you get your coral! Love the sutton, this will be my second one. I have a navy blue one and want lots more of this awesome bag!


----------



## pwettychewish

Finally got my small sutton in steel blue..and oh I love the pink handle cover..&#128525;&#9786;


----------



## pwettychewish

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3311295
> 
> 
> New additions.. black, luggage & dark dune [emoji173]&#65039;


Wow!! I love your suttons..[emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Suz82

well this beauty arrived a few days ago [emoji7] was going to wait until my coral one came in  and post them togther but it's still saying sat at customs [emoji24]


----------



## Suz82

Stephg said:


> I'll definitely post pics! Post pics when you get your coral! Love the sutton, this will be my second one. I have a navy blue one and want lots more of this awesome bag!




You have a lovely Sutton collection, I'd like more too, can't believe it's been discontinued [emoji33][emoji29]



pwettychewish said:


> Finally got my small sutton in steel blue..and oh I love the pink handle cover..[emoji7][emoji5]




This is blue perfection [emoji170]


----------



## Nan246

Suz82 said:


> well this beauty arrived a few days ago [emoji7] was going to wait until my coral one came in  and post them togther but it's still saying sat at customs [emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323768



Congrats! This is very classy! Hope you get the coral soon!


----------



## Nan246

pwettychewish said:


> Finally got my small sutton in steel blue..and oh I love the pink handle cover..&#128525;&#9786;


Beautiful color and nice touch to handle. Enjoy!


----------



## Apelila

My cute sutton I love her&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Suz82

Apelila said:


> My cute sutton I love her[emoji173]&#65039;




Very cute with the charms


----------



## MKbaglover

Suz82 said:


> well this beauty arrived a few days ago [emoji7] was going to wait until my coral one came in  and post them togther but it's still saying sat at customs [emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323768



I love the sutton and it is very smart in black.  I also love the pattern on the sheet/ bedding beneath it!  Really very pretty


----------



## MKbaglover

pwettychewish said:


> Finally got my small sutton in steel blue..and oh I love the pink handle cover..&#128525;&#9786;



This is lovely, the sutton really suits this blue!


----------



## janiesea3

pwettychewish said:


> Finally got my small sutton in steel blue..and oh I love the pink handle cover..[emoji7][emoji5]




I LOVE those handle covers!! Where do you find these?! It makes the blue REALLY stand out! Gorgeous!


----------



## pwettychewish

janiesea3 said:


> I LOVE those handle covers!! Where do you find these?! It makes the blue REALLY stand out! Gorgeous!


Thank you..its from an instagram shop in the philippines called "twillyph".. i also want to try orange with my sutton..&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## Imaan73

Hi everyone!I am not new to purse forum but I rarely post.I have decision to make if you guys can help a little bit.I just bought small sutton in black from Tjmaxx for $180.It looks really cute.Now I am thinking maybe I should go for small Cynthiai in black.I need one small bag.Which one would be more practical?


----------



## Stephg

Imaan73 said:


> Hi everyone!I am not new to purse forum but I rarely post.I have decision to make if you guys can help a little bit.I just bought small sutton in black from Tjmaxx for $180.It looks really cute.Now I am thinking maybe I should go for small Cynthiai in black.I need one small bag.Which one would be more practical?




Personal preference, I like the sutton better. Love all the pockets and the shape of the bag!


----------



## Imaan73

Stephg said:


> Personal preference, I like the sutton better. Love all the pockets and the shape of the bag!


I saw small Cynthia at macys today.It definitely feels a lot smaller than small sutton.I love all the pockets in sutton as well.Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Apelila

Suz82 said:


> Very cute with the charms


Thank you&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Suz82

MKbaglover said:


> I love the sutton and it is very smart in black.  I also love the pattern on the sheet/ bedding beneath it!  Really very pretty




Oh Thankyou, I believe the bedding is a Matthew Williamson one for a department store in the uk, I loved the neon accents in it


----------



## Nan246

Hi new color block blossom.


----------



## Bootlover07

Imaan73 said:


> Hi everyone!I am not new to purse forum but I rarely post.I have decision to make if you guys can help a little bit.I just bought small sutton in black from Tjmaxx for $180.It looks really cute.Now I am thinking maybe I should go for small Cynthiai in black.I need one small bag.Which one would be more practical?







Stephg said:


> Personal preference, I like the sutton better. Love all the pockets and the shape of the bag!







Imaan73 said:


> I saw small Cynthia at macys today.It definitely feels a lot smaller than small sutton.I love all the pockets in sutton as well.Thanks for your opinion.




Another vote for Sutton! I don't like the handles in the Cynthia; they made a lot of noise when I tried it on I. Store. Love the Sutton!


----------



## Bootlover07

Nan246 said:


> Hi new color block blossom.




Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Nan246

Close up


----------



## Nan246

Bootlover07 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!



Thanks! Looking for matching shoes lol


----------



## Imaan73

Bootlover07 said:


> Another vote for Sutton! I don't like the handles in the Cynthia; they made a lot of noise when I tried it on I. Store. Love the Sutton!



Thank you for your opinion.I think small sutton in black is pretty and practical.I thought may be Cynthia handles can be worn on shoulders as well.Thats why I was thinking about it but it does not have much room in it.


----------



## pwettychewish

Imaan73 said:


> Hi everyone!I am not new to purse forum but I rarely post.I have decision to make if you guys can help a little bit.I just bought small sutton in black from Tjmaxx for $180.It looks really cute.Now I am thinking maybe I should go for small Cynthiai in black.I need one small bag.Which one would be more practical?


my vote goes for sutton! Cynthia's handles feels like its heavy and all just the handle alone.. but choose whatever makes u feel comfy and happy.


----------



## Imaan73

pwettychewish said:


> my vote goes for sutton! Cynthia's handles feels like its heavy and all just the handle alone.. but choose whatever makes u feel comfy and happy.



Thank you so much for your opinion.Sutton is winning here.I think my vote goes to sutton too.The middle zip pocket in Cynthia seems very small too while sutton has two pockets that are little bit bigger.It seems like too much is going on in Cynthia with those handles.


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> Close up




It really is so pretty, perfect spring Sutton to add to your collection [emoji4] I just need my coral one now and then I'm set for some warm weather [emoji16]


----------



## Stephg

Anyone heard of a MK Kellen? I've never heard of it or seen it, came across one on eBay and it looks similar to the sutton.


----------



## Suz82

I haven't heard of it myself, but I'm no MK expert and still so many bags and things I haven't seen


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> Anyone heard of a MK Kellen? I've never heard of it or seen it, came across one on eBay and it looks similar to the sutton.



Never heard of it....


----------



## fieldsinspring

It's the outlet version of the sutton. I know it has a face plate instead of the letters on front. 



Stephg said:


> Anyone heard of a MK Kellen? I've never heard of it or seen it, came across one on eBay and it looks similar to the sutton.


----------



## cny1941

Luggage Sutton and cherry card holder [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Suz82

Beautiful combo, tan bags just go with Everythjng don't they.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> well this beauty arrived a few days ago [emoji7] was going to wait until my coral one came in  and post them togther but it's still saying sat at customs [emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323768



How are you getting on with Black Sutton Suz? Have you used her yet? She's so smart! x


----------



## Stephg

fieldsinspring said:


> It's the outlet version of the sutton. I know it has a face plate instead of the letters on front.




That's what I was thinking. Just never saw it before or heard of it so wasn't sure if it was a fake.


----------



## paula3boys

Stephg said:


> Anyone heard of a MK Kellen? I've never heard of it or seen it, came across one on eBay and it looks similar to the sutton.





fieldsinspring said:


> It's the outlet version of the sutton. I know it has a face plate instead of the letters on front.



Agree- outlet version of Sutton. If you see face plates like that, they are pretty much almost guaranteed to be an outlet version


----------



## Asheng

Hi all I hope you don't mind me posting here but I'm deciding between a tulip coloured Sutton and a similarly coloured Selma(sorry don't know the official colour but it's not fuchsia or blush) both are medium. Which would you pick and why?


----------



## Stephg

Asheng said:


> Hi all I hope you don't mind me posting here but I'm deciding between a tulip coloured Sutton and a similarly coloured Selma(sorry don't know the official colour but it's not fuchsia or blush) both are medium. Which would you pick and why?



I love both, but personally would pick sutton because I like the bottom being more narrow. The selma sits wider at the base, which is fine just not my preference. Other then that I love both.


----------



## HeatherL

Asheng said:


> Hi all I hope you don't mind me posting here but I'm deciding between a tulip coloured Sutton and a similarly coloured Selma(sorry don't know the official colour but it's not fuchsia or blush) both are medium. Which would you pick and why?




Have you seen both styles in person? My opinion is Sutton only because the medium Selma is too small for my daily junk!  The medium Sutton is as small as I can go, but everything fits and it's not too bulky. I would base it on how much you carry.  Good luck deciding!  Both really are beautiful bags.


----------



## Bootlover07

Asheng said:


> Hi all I hope you don't mind me posting here but I'm deciding between a tulip coloured Sutton and a similarly coloured Selma(sorry don't know the official colour but it's not fuchsia or blush) both are medium. Which would you pick and why?







Stephg said:


> I love both, but personally would pick sutton because I like the bottom being more narrow. The selma sits wider at the base, which is fine just not my preference. Other then that I love both.







HeatherL said:


> Have you seen both styles in person? My opinion is Sutton only because the medium Selma is too small for my daily junk!  The medium Sutton is as small as I can go, but everything fits and it's not too bulky. I would base it on how much you carry.  Good luck deciding!  Both really are beautiful bags.




I have both and love both. However, I do agree that the medium Sutton holds a lot more. If you carry a little more I would get the Sutton. But if you prefer a zip closure do the Selma. Or get both [emoji12]


----------



## Asheng

HeatherL said:


> Have you seen both styles in person? My opinion is Sutton only because the medium Selma is too small for my daily junk!  The medium Sutton is as small as I can go, but everything fits and it's not too bulky. I would base it on how much you carry.  Good luck deciding!  Both really are beautiful bags.



Thanks, I've actually only seen the Selma in person as I can't track down the Sutton in Ireland. Aesthetically I prefer the Sutton from photos but I'm worried that the 2 zip compartments won't fit my phone and wallet. I also often carry an iPad so if that could fit into the Sutton it would be a bonus.


----------



## Asheng

Bootlover07 said:


> I have both and love both. However, I do agree that the medium Sutton holds a lot more. If you carry a little more I would get the Sutton. But if you prefer a zip closure do the Selma. Or get both [emoji12]



Well I'm not averse to owning both at all but maybe in different colours! I really want a new spring pink bag so I'll have to choose somehow or other


----------



## HeatherL

Asheng said:


> Thanks, I've actually only seen the Selma in person as I can't track down the Sutton in Ireland. Aesthetically I prefer the Sutton from photos but I'm worried that the 2 zip compartments won't fit my phone and wallet. I also often carry an iPad so if that could fit into the Sutton it would be a bonus.




I wouldn't think the iPad would fit in the medium Selma, but I could be wrong.  I'm sure another tPF could let us know. I don't know how to post links to a thread, but have you checked out the "what's in my MK bag" thread?  I posted my Sutton with all its contents.  I typically don't carry my iPad but I think it would fit in the open section, I'm not sure about a side section. I can check tomorrow if you'd like? (I posted both the small & medium Sutton and the medium Sutton was back in the Fall I think).

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3146776&d=1443894543

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3146774&d=1443894517


----------



## Bootlover07

Asheng said:


> Thanks, I've actually only seen the Selma in person as I can't track down the Sutton in Ireland. Aesthetically I prefer the Sutton from photos but I'm worried that the 2 zip compartments won't fit my phone and wallet. I also often carry an iPad so if that could fit into the Sutton it would be a bonus.




Both my suttons are medium and I can fit both my phone and large zip wallet in the zip compartments. I don't carry an iPad, but I'd think it would fit more comfortably in the Sutton.


----------



## Asheng

HeatherL said:


> I wouldn't think the iPad would fit in the medium Selma, but I could be wrong.  I'm sure another tPF could let us know. I don't know how to post links to a thread, but have you checked out the "what's in my MK bag" thread?  I posted my Sutton with all its contents.  I typically don't carry my iPad but I think it would fit in the open section, I'm not sure about a side section. I can check tomorrow if you'd like? (I posted both the small & medium Sutton and the medium Sutton was back in the Fall I think).
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3146776&d=1443894543
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3146774&d=1443894517



Thank you I'll check out those threads.


----------



## Asheng

Bootlover07 said:


> Both my suttons are medium and I can fit both my phone and large zip wallet in the zip compartments. I don't carry an iPad, but I'd think it would fit more comfortably in the Sutton.



Thank you I'm definitely leaning towards the Sutton. The tulip is such a pretty colour.


----------



## Suz82

Ooh this is always a hard one as I have a lot if love for both bags! At the moment I'm loving my black Sutton, it's being used as my stream lined baby bag when I only need to take the essentials for my LO and my stuff. My phone and purse do fit in the sides but even found when full my phone happily fits in the slip pocket inside.


----------



## bagsncakes

Asheng said:


> Thanks, I've actually only seen the Selma in person as I can't track down the Sutton in Ireland. Aesthetically I prefer the Sutton from photos but I'm worried that the 2 zip compartments won't fit my phone and wallet. I also often carry an iPad so if that could fit into the Sutton it would be a bonus.




I wanted this answer so much before I bought the medium Sutton. Now I have the small Sutton and the medium Sutton, regular iPad does NOT fit into the zipper compartment of either bags. However, the regular iPad fits in the centre compartment of the medium Sutton easily. The mini fits in the regular Sutton zippered compartments.


----------



## Asheng

bagsncakes said:


> I wanted this answer so much before I bought the medium Sutton. Now I have the small Sutton and the medium Sutton, regular iPad does NOT fit into the zipper compartment of either bags. However, the regular iPad fits in the centre compartment of the medium Sutton easily. The mini fits in the regular Sutton zippered compartments.


Thank you so much for this info it's really helpful. The Sutton definitely seems to be winning


----------



## keishapie1973

Asheng said:


> Thank you so much for this info it's really helpful. The Sutton definitely seems to be winning



I like both the Sutton and Selma. However, this is the Sutton thread, so the Sutton was destined to win....


----------



## Stephg

Blossom/suntan finally came! Actually way prettier in person then in pictures, perfect spring bag!


----------



## Bootlover07

Asheng said:


> Thank you so much for this info it's really helpful. The Sutton definitely seems to be winning







keishapie1973 said:


> I like both the Sutton and Selma. However, this is the Sutton thread, so the Sutton was destined to win....




LOL!!!!! I was actually going to say that she should post the question in the Selma thread and see what happens!!


----------



## Asheng

Bootlover07 said:


> LOL!!!!! I was actually going to say that she should post the question in the Selma thread and see what happens!!



Haha I guess the fact I didn't shows Si really really wanted the Sutton. Thanks for all your help ladies I have ordered the Sutton in tulip and can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Bootlover07

Asheng said:


> Haha I guess the fact I didn't shows Si really really wanted the Sutton. Thanks for all your help ladies I have ordered the Sutton in tulip and can't wait for it to arrive.




Yay!!!! Hope you love it, and post pics when she arrives! Most of us have both bags and will be honest, but definitely biased sometimes [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Suz82

keishapie1973 said:


> I like both the Sutton and Selma. However, this is the Sutton thread, so the Sutton was destined to win....




Ooh lovely can't wait to see


----------



## bagsncakes

All ready for its first outing [emoji7]


----------



## Stephg

bagsncakes said:


> All ready for its first outing [emoji7]
> View attachment 3329628




So pretty! Great spring colour!


----------



## bagsncakes

Stephg said:


> So pretty! Great spring colour!




Thanx but it's actually Autumn in this part of the world [emoji5]&#65039; I don't carry bags by the season. Or matching with my wardrobe. Just carry what I like. I'm soo glad I got this color before was gone [emoji7]


----------



## Suz82

bagsncakes said:


> All ready for its first outing [emoji7]
> View attachment 3329628




Beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Suz82

This absolute beauty just arrived [emoji7] medium coral Sutton, I'm in love [emoji16]


----------



## bagsncakes

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3329689
> View attachment 3329690
> 
> 
> This absolute beauty just arrived [emoji7] medium coral Sutton, I'm in love [emoji16]




I'm so glad it was worth all the wait. It's gorgeous [emoji176]


----------



## Suz82

bagsncakes said:


> I'm so glad it was worth all the wait. It's gorgeous [emoji176]




Thankyou, cannot wait to use her [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3329689
> View attachment 3329690
> 
> 
> This absolute beauty just arrived [emoji7] medium coral Sutton, I'm in love [emoji16]



Absolutely stunning!  
I love your bedding as well!


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Absolutely stunning!
> 
> I love your bedding as well!




Thanks Hun, the bedding is good old dunelm mill, have it in the duck egg version too, I can't resist birds on bedding lol


----------



## amandalinx

Is this pale pink?


----------



## cny1941

bagsncakes said:


> All ready for its first outing [emoji7]
> View attachment 3329628




Love tulip [emoji813]&#65039; so pretty 



Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3329689
> View attachment 3329690
> 
> 
> This absolute beauty just arrived [emoji7] medium coral Sutton, I'm in love [emoji16]




Congrats! Coral is so beautiful [emoji813]&#65039;


----------



## cny1941

Simply Friday with my black Sutton [emoji738]


----------



## Suz82

[QUOTE
Congrats! Coral is so beautiful [emoji813]&#65039;[/QUOTE]


Thankyou, I can't stop looking at her, crushing hard lol


----------



## Suz82

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3329917
> 
> 
> Simply Friday with my black Sutton [emoji738]




Sometimes simple and classic is all you need [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> Sometimes simple and classic is all you need [emoji5]&#65039;




Absolutely. Thanks [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## luvs*it*

I'm hoping someone can help me with this...can anyone tell me which color is which (as both are listed as Dark Dune)?


----------



## cny1941

luvs*it* said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me with this...can anyone tell me which color is which (as both are listed as Dark Dune)?




The color depends on the light, the top picture is closer to real color of dark dune and the bottom one could be dark dune with poor light. 

Here are my dark dune Sutton photos to compare. The first one was taken in the car and the other was from inside the house. Hope this helps.


----------



## luvs*it*

cny1941 said:


> The color depends on the light, the top picture is closer to real color of dark dune and the bottom one could be dark dune with poor light.
> 
> Here are my dark dune Sutton photos to compare. The first one was taken in the car and the other was from inside the house. Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 3329968
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329969



Thank you so much for the pics! I'm having such a hard time deciding between Dark Khaki and Dark Dune. I'm looking for a good neutral Spring/Summer bag that will go with everything.


----------



## TasheRAWR

Hi, I'm new to the forums and I do apologise if I'm writing this in the wrong place.

I recently got a Medium Cherry Sutton, I'm a little concerned about if it is fake or not. To me it feels very sturdy and nice however I don't really have many bags and this is my first designer bag ever. The plastic label inside says "Made in China, I - 1509", the stitching looks nice, the zippers have YKK on them. However the issue I'm concerned about is all pictures I've seen of the Medium Cherry Sutton have a different lining/ interior pattern. The pictures show the circular MK logo, however the pattern inside mine is just the MK lining seen in other MK bags. 

Edit: The bag was purchased from the Neiman Marcus site, even on the NM site the pattern is the circular MK logo? 

Should I be concerned that it's fake?

Thanks in advance to anyone that replies


----------



## Suz82

No not at all! It's the new style lining, my coral ones all have it, and they all say made in China. They have come from different department stores too
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hope this helps


----------



## TasheRAWR

Thank you, that's really reasurring to know! 

I'm not usually a pink lover but that coral colour is lovely!


----------



## Suz82

TasheRAWR said:


> Thank you, that's really reasurring to know!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not usually a pink lover but that coral colour is lovely!




Thankyou, it has won my heart lol glad I could help


----------



## paula3boys

TasheRAWR said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forums and I do apologise if I'm writing this in the wrong place.
> 
> I recently got a Medium Cherry Sutton, I'm a little concerned about if it is fake or not. To me it feels very sturdy and nice however I don't really have many bags and this is my first designer bag ever. The plastic label inside says "Made in China, I - 1509", the stitching looks nice, the zippers have YKK on them. However the issue I'm concerned about is all pictures I've seen of the Medium Cherry Sutton have a different lining/ interior pattern. The pictures show the circular MK logo, however the pattern inside mine is just the MK lining seen in other MK bags.
> 
> Edit: The bag was purchased from the Neiman Marcus site, even on the NM site the pattern is the circular MK logo?
> 
> Should I be concerned that it's fake?
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone that replies



A department store is not going to sell fakes


----------



## TasheRAWR

Suz82 said:


> Thankyou, it has won my heart lol glad I could help



I may have to get something in Coral now.  I've admired Michael Kors bags and accessories for so long so now that I've got a bag I'm thinking "Hmm... Maybe I could just get a purse and other accessories" won't be long and I'll probably have a small little collection. 



paula3boys said:


> A department store is not going to sell fakes



Good point, it was just the pictures putting doubt in my head. Silly me really.


----------



## Suz82

TasheRAWR said:


> I may have to get something in Coral now.  I've admired Michael Kors bags and accessories for so long so now that I've got a bag I'm thinking "Hmm... Maybe I could just get a purse and other accessories" won't be long and I'll probably have a small little collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, it was just the pictures putting doubt in my head. Silly me really.




Having only bought MK since summer last year this is how it's starts [emoji23] if your in the US looks out for Macy's sales, they seem to be amazing compared to what we can get in the UK X


----------



## TasheRAWR

Suz82 said:


> Having only bought MK since summer last year this is how it's starts [emoji23] if your in the US looks out for Macy's sales, they seem to be amazing compared to what we can get in the UK X



Haha... don't blame you though  and oh thank you, I actually do live in the UK and it's nice to know these things. I wouldn't really know where to get the best deals so that really helps!


----------



## Suz82

TasheRAWR said:


> Haha... don't blame you though  and oh thank you, I actually do live in the UK and it's nice to know these things. I wouldn't really know where to get the best deals so that really helps!




Fashionette.co.uk is good and I have used a few sellers on eBay who buy stock from Macy's but we do incur import charges but overall it's cheaper than here. Harrods have a sale on currently [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## xtylish

hi, i'm new.
here's my sutton 
i got it last year.


----------



## xtylish

i've been using this bag for half a year now. i am not the arm type of girl. i'm more to the strap or shoulder type.

then this shows up after putting so much weight into the bag.


----------



## TasheRAWR

Suz82 said:


> Fashionette.co.uk is good and I have used a few sellers on eBay who buy stock from Macy's but we do incur import charges but overall it's cheaper than here. Harrods have a sale on currently [emoji106]&#127995;




Sorry, only just saw this! Thank you! I wouldn't have know anywhere safe to use so this really helps!


----------



## Suz82

xtylish said:


> hi, i'm new.
> 
> here's my sutton
> 
> i got it last year.







xtylish said:


> i've been using this bag for half a year now. i am not the arm type of girl. i'm more to the strap or shoulder type.
> 
> 
> 
> then this shows up after putting so much weight into the bag.




Welcome to the forum [emoji112]&#127995;

I think it's a common fault with the Sutton from seeing posts on here in the past, some of the ladies now attach the longer strap to the handle hardware Instead of the intended rings.  Lovely Sutton [emoji170]



TasheRAWR said:


> Sorry, only just saw this! Thank you! I wouldn't have know anywhere safe to use so this really helps!




I reccomenf them, they shipped so fast


----------



## TasheRAWR

xtylish said:


> i've been using this bag for half a year now. i am not the arm type of girl. i'm more to the strap or shoulder type.
> 
> 
> 
> then this shows up after putting so much weight into the bag.




Oh I love the colours of your Sutton!  I'm also a shoulder strap kinda girl so this is rather worrying to see. Does it only pop out like that when you are carrying anything heavy or has the leather shaped that way permanently?


----------



## TasheRAWR

Suz82 said:


> Welcome to the forum [emoji112]&#127995;
> 
> I think it's a common fault with the Sutton from seeing posts on here in the past, some of the ladies now attach the longer strap to the handle hardware Instead of the intended rings.  Lovely Sutton [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reccomenf them, they shipped so fast




Oh no, checking them out I've seen they sell Moschino [emoji85] Must resist saving up for Moschino, I'm trying to save up for more MK and Kate Spade [emoji23]


----------



## Suz82

Ooh look what Harrods just delivered! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I am done for now! Absolutely loving the tan and gold combo, so casual yet dressy if that makes sense [emoji2] now then..... Hide it from hubby until my Apple Watch gets sold haha! [emoji38]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Ooh look what Harrods just delivered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332997
> View attachment 3332998
> 
> 
> I am done for now! Absolutely loving the tan and gold combo, so casual yet dressy if that makes sense [emoji2] now then..... Hide it from hubby until my Apple Watch gets sold haha! [emoji38]



Sooo pretty!  you are all set for summer!


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> Ooh look what Harrods just delivered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332997
> View attachment 3332998
> 
> 
> I am done for now! Absolutely loving the tan and gold combo, so casual yet dressy if that makes sense [emoji2] now then..... Hide it from hubby until my Apple Watch gets sold haha! [emoji38]




Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039; Congrats!
I love my luggage Sutton too. Love this rich brown color [emoji4]


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Sooo pretty!  you are all set for summer!



I have to be done for this year now, preying  to god there isn't anything else I want haha



cny1941 said:


> Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039; Congrats!
> I love my luggage Sutton too. Love this rich brown color [emoji4]




I'm really looking forward to using it, it's a timeless colour that goes with so much [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> I have to be done for this year now, preying  to god there isn't anything else I want haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really looking forward to using it, it's a timeless colour that goes with so much [emoji5]&#65039;



Lol you probably will be bag content for a while, then something else will catch your eye...  happens to us all xx


----------



## xtylish

TasheRAWR said:


> Oh I love the colours of your Sutton!  I'm also a shoulder strap kinda girl so this is rather worrying to see. Does it only pop out like that when you are carrying anything heavy or has the leather shaped that way permanently?


the shape do go a bit off eventho not using the long strap


----------



## cny1941

xtylish said:


> i've been using this bag for half a year now. i am not the arm type of girl. i'm more to the strap or shoulder type.
> 
> 
> 
> then this shows up after putting so much weight into the bag.




I'm so sorry to see that happening. That's a design flaw with sutton shoulder strap. I tend to use my suttons over the arm only. If I want to wear the bag over the shoulder, I switch to another bag like Selma. With Selma I don't have to worry using their shoulder strap. 

Here's a pic of my black sutton.


----------



## xtylish

Yeah. I got the Sutton because of the 2 zipped compartments. I do have a large black MK tote bag. Sometimes I feel insecure due to the large opening without zips.

Maybe my next bag is Selma?? The latest  mint green one looks perfect.

But with my experience with my light blue Sutton, the saffiano leather turns greyish after long term use 

Also I want to highlight that one of the buttons on the side pops off easily since I bought it but I didn't return it even tho sometimes it bothers me very much.


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Lol you probably will be bag content for a while, then something else will catch your eye...  happens to us all xx




I'd have to purge to buy so it's always an option [emoji6]


----------



## Stephg

Can anyone tell what "pink" this is? Seller doesn't know. This is a very loud colour to me, not sure if I can do it but it's so pretty!


----------



## Nan246

Stephg said:


> Can anyone tell what "pink" this is? Seller doesn't know. This is a very loud colour to me, not sure if I can do it but it's so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 3333559
> View attachment 3333560
> View attachment 3333561


It looks like fuschia to me. I have one. If it's more bright pink it could be raspberry. But it looks like fuschia. Its a really nice color.


----------



## bagsncakes

Stephg said:


> Can anyone tell what "pink" this is? Seller doesn't know. This is a very loud colour to me, not sure if I can do it but it's so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 3333559
> View attachment 3333560
> View attachment 3333561




Sorry, but I wouldn't buy this until I have it authenticated. Normally the fakes on eBay have these plastic wrappings. I have bought my MK bags in different countries, different website, they always come with MK signature paper wrapped around the strap, handles and hardware.


----------



## Quartzite

xtylish said:


> i've been using this bag for half a year now. i am not the arm type of girl. i'm more to the strap or shoulder type.
> 
> then this shows up after putting so much weight into the bag.



Oh no! I have a Sutton on the way, and was planning on primarily using its strap. I've never owned a Sutton before, but is it at all possible to clip the strap to the hardware for the short handles?

Edit: Oops, Suz already answered this! Thanks for tip, I appreciate it


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> I'd have to purge to buy so it's always an option [emoji6]



Oh me too! I'm considering doing this at the moment x


----------



## alichelsealyn

Has the Sutton been discontinued by MK? I can't find it on their website.


----------



## Suz82

alichelsealyn said:


> Has the Sutton been discontinued by MK? I can't find it on their website.




Yes it seems it has, it's had me on a Sutton buying frenzy lol 

Was there a particular colour you were after? X


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Oh me too! I'm considering doing this at the moment x




I always look and think what could be on the chopping block next [emoji85]


----------



## alichelsealyn

Suz82 said:


> Yes it seems it has, it's had me on a Sutton buying frenzy lol
> 
> Was there a particular colour you were after? X



Just plain ol' black


----------



## Ness7386

Suz82 said:


> Ooh look what Harrods just delivered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332997
> View attachment 3332998
> 
> 
> I am done for now! Absolutely loving the tan and gold combo, so casual yet dressy if that makes sense [emoji2] now then..... Hide it from hubby until my Apple Watch gets sold haha! [emoji38]



Love it!


----------



## paula3boys

alichelsealyn said:


> Has the Sutton been discontinued by MK? I can't find it on their website.




Yes as a store manager confirmed when the asked too


----------



## pwettychewish

xtylish said:


> i've been using this bag for half a year now. i am not the arm type of girl. i'm more to the strap or shoulder type.
> 
> then this shows up after putting so much weight into the bag.


Awww this is sad..&#128542;&#128542; That's why i opted small sutton so I wont put as much as possible in my bag because there's a tendency the leather or stitches of the long strap might tear off..maybe you should try placing the strap in the buckle of the handle?


----------



## pwettychewish

paula3boys said:


> Yes as a store manager confirmed when the asked too


So glad I got mine last February before they're gone..


----------



## Suz82

alichelsealyn said:


> Just plain ol' black




That's one that I had to get too, such a classic, year round combo 



Ness7386 said:


> Love it!



Thankyou [emoji4]



pwettychewish said:


> So glad I got mine last February before they're gone..




I really wish they hadn't got rid of it, it's such a fuctional, easy to carry bag. Would have loved to see it in the lilac and mint apron colours [emoji17]


----------



## melissatrv

Small Pearl Grey is on sale at MichaelKors.com for $145.  Mediums are all sold out


----------



## Sandra.AT

Soo sad the mk discounted the sutton - at least i heard this and i don't see any suttons at the store .. Maybe the new savannah will replace the sutton  she looks also very good but i like the sutton more .. Here are mine one medium and one small


----------



## Quartzite

Sandra.AT said:


> Soo sad the mk discounted the sutton - at least i heard this and i don't see any suttons at the store .. Maybe the new savannah will replace the sutton  she looks also very good but i like the sutton more .. Here are mine one medium and one small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338185
> View attachment 3338186



Gorgeous bags! I love the small silver, it's adorable  I prefer having two zippered sections like the Sutton, as opposed to Savannah's single middle section. That's just like their Florence  I'll have to be content with one Sutton it seems. Does MK ever bring styles out of retirement?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sandra.AT said:


> Soo sad the mk discounted the sutton - at least i heard this and i don't see any suttons at the store .. Maybe the new savannah will replace the sutton  she looks also very good but i like the sutton more .. Here are mine one medium and one small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338185
> View attachment 3338186



Very nice! i am disappointed it's discontinued as well. It was a nice bag.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Quartzite said:


> Gorgeous bags! I love the small silver, it's adorable  I prefer having two zippered sections like the Sutton, as opposed to Savannah's single middle section. That's just like their Florence  I'll have to be content with one Sutton it seems. Does MK ever bring styles out of retirement?




I don't know but i hope.. I just can't believe that they will retire the sutton?! Maybe because they released it in almost every colour and colour variation and they have no ideas anymore what to do next .. I like the sutton so much .. I hope itwill come back ..i like seeing the sutton in different colours[emoji2][emoji2]i like the ones with 2-3 colour variations but i missed this style .. I don't like the savannah because of the middle sections.. I think this is soo  unnecessary because you can'tfit that much in it .. But i will maybe consider buying it if it will become a classic and it comes with a colour that i need to have [emoji1][emoji2]


----------



## Suz82

Sandra.AT said:


> Soo sad the mk discounted the sutton - at least i heard this and i don't see any suttons at the store .. Maybe the new savannah will replace the sutton  she looks also very good but i like the sutton more .. Here are mine one medium and one small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338185
> View attachment 3338186




I'm sad it's gone too, bed to get the colours you want as soon as you can then there will be no regret in the future. I would really like an electric blue one but currently sitting on my hands as I have enough to I go at [emoji1]


----------



## amandalinx

I'm really sad to see sutton retire because I JUST got into it. My first MK bag was a medium selma satchel and recently saw Suz's coral sutton and had to look into it. And alas, they're discontinuing :'( anyone know if there is a small sutton in CORAL?


----------



## amandalinx

Apelila said:


> My cute sutton I love her&#10084;&#65039;



What color is this beauty?? Blossom?


----------



## melissatrv

Sandra.AT said:


> I don't know but i hope.. I just can't believe that they will retire the sutton?! Maybe because they released it in almost every colour and colour variation and they have no ideas anymore what to do next .. I like the sutton so much .. I hope itwill come back ..i like seeing the sutton in different colours[emoji2][emoji2]i like the ones with 2-3 colour variations but i missed this style .. I don't like the savannah because of the middle sections.. I think this is soo  unnecessary because you can'tfit that much in it .. But i will maybe consider buying it if it will become a classic and it comes with a colour that i need to have [emoji1][emoji2]



Selma if I am not mistaken has been around longer than Sutton and they keep coming up with different variations.  Although some things like colorblock and studs look very different on Sutton and sometimes just won't work.  But they could have done the lilac and celadon, those would have been beautiful. 

Wonder if we all emailed MK and asked to bring back this style if it would matter?  Maybe it wasn't selling as well?  I love Suttons though, Selma too but I like Sutton a little better


----------



## mteat2987

melissatrv said:


> Selma if I am not mistaken has been around longer than Sutton and they keep coming up with different variations.  Although some things like colorblock and studs look very different on Sutton and sometimes just won't work.  But they could have done the lilac and celadon, those would have been beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if we all emailed MK and asked to bring back this style if it would matter?  Maybe it wasn't selling as well?  I love Suttons though, Selma too but I like Sutton a little better




I love the sutton better because if the organization.


----------



## luvs*it*

Got this beauty from MyHabit...Medium Sutton in Dark Khaki. I love it!! Wish MK hadn't discontinued this. I love it so much more than my Med Selma (and it holds way more)!


----------



## HeatherL

luvs*it* said:


> Got this beauty from MyHabit...Medium Sutton in Dark Khaki. I love it!! Wish MK hadn't discontinued this. I love it so much more than my Med Selma (and it holds way more)!




Such an awesome bag!  Love the color & the charms!

I'm very upset the Sutton is being discontinued as well...


----------



## luvs*it*

HeatherL said:


> Such an awesome bag!  Love the color & the charms!
> 
> I'm very upset the Sutton is being discontinued as well...



Thank you!! I hope he brings it back...


----------



## Nan246

luvs*it* said:


> Got this beauty from MyHabit...Medium Sutton in Dark Khaki. I love it!! Wish MK hadn't discontinued this. I love it so much more than my Med Selma (and it holds way more)!



Very nice and charming! Cute with all the charms.


----------



## amandalinx

I think we COULD give emailing a try and promoting it on social media like Twitter or Instagram


----------



## luvs*it*

Nan246 said:


> Very nice and charming! Cute with all the charms.


 
Thank you!


----------



## Quartzite

I've officially joined the Sutton club, my small Dusty Rose came in the mail today! Now that I've seen the look in person (they don't have an MK store where I live), I am DYING knowing that this style is discontinued! IT IS SO PERFECT!


----------



## cny1941

luvs*it* said:


> Got this beauty from MyHabit...Medium Sutton in Dark Khaki. I love it!! Wish MK hadn't discontinued this. I love it so much more than my Med Selma (and it holds way more)!




Gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039; love how you dressed her up. 
Dark khaki Sutton is really hard to find. I adore this color & Sutton is my fav bag too [emoji4]


----------



## cny1941

Quartzite said:


> I've officially joined the Sutton club, my small Dusty Rose came in the mail today! Now that I've seen the look in person (they don't have an MK store where I live), I am DYING knowing that this style is discontinued! IT IS SO PERFECT!




Welcome and congrats on your new Sutton. Dusty rose is so pretty [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## luvs*it*

cny1941 said:


> Gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039; love how you dressed her up.
> Dark khaki Sutton is really hard to find. I adore this color & Sutton is my fav bag too [emoji4]



Thank you so much!



Quartzite said:


> I've officially joined the Sutton club, my small Dusty Rose came in the mail today! Now that I've seen the look in person (they don't have an MK store where I live), I am DYING knowing that this style is discontinued! IT IS SO PERFECT!



Congrats!! Dusty Rose is the perfect nude-pink shade!! The Sutton is perfect; MK _must_ bring it back!!


----------



## Quartzite

cny1941 said:


> Welcome and congrats on your new Sutton. Dusty rose is so pretty [emoji173]&#65039;





luvs*it* said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!! Dusty Rose is the perfect nude-pink shade!! The Sutton is perfect; MK _must_ bring it back!!



Thanks, girls! I do hope it is brought back! It's hard to imagine how they thought it was worth retiring, considering the resulting uproar


----------



## Suz82

Quartzite said:


> Thanks, girls! I do hope it is brought back! It's hard to imagine how they thought it was worth retiring, considering the resulting uproar




They must not read this forum and see how much the people buying the bags actually love the functionality and the style, I have loved us if my suttons these past few weeks, I can pack it out with all sorts for my baby and it's perfect.


----------



## bagsncakes

I am carrying my tulip small Sutton. This is my first time with this style as I have always carried Selmas in the past, and I can't believe how many compliments I am getting.


----------



## Suz82

bagsncakes said:


> I am carrying my tulip small Sutton. This is my first time with this style as I have always carried Selmas in the past, and I can't believe how many compliments I am getting.




Ah it's so nice when that happens, have you got a picture for us to drool over? X


----------



## bagsncakes

Suz82 said:


> Ah it's so nice when that happens, have you got a picture for us to drool over? X




Yesssss!


----------



## Suz82

bagsncakes said:


> Yesssss!
> View attachment 3343150




Gorgeous and how cute is the bag charm


----------



## cny1941

bagsncakes said:


> Yesssss!
> View attachment 3343150




Love Tulip Sutton [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039; very cute charm too. 

Went to Tjmaxx and found small Sutton in navy! I can't resist. 

They have a bunch of MK bags. Large Selma, medium Sutton, large Hamilton. Looks like discontinued bags are here.


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> Love Tulip Sutton [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039; very cute charm too.
> 
> Went to Tjmaxx and found small Sutton in navy! I can't resist.
> 
> They have a bunch of MK bags. Large Selma, medium Sutton, large Hamilton. Looks like discontinued bags are here.
> 
> View attachment 3343172




Adorable!  Excellent find!

I must stay away from TJ Maxx or else I too could be a new owner of a medium Sutton (again)...
I have one small Sutton (EB) that I use for nights out, but medium is my fav size!!


----------



## HeatherL

bagsncakes said:


> Yesssss!
> View attachment 3343150




So pretty!  Congrats!!


----------



## Suz82

cny1941 said:


> Love Tulip Sutton [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039; very cute charm too.
> 
> Went to Tjmaxx and found small Sutton in navy! I can't resist.
> 
> They have a bunch of MK bags. Large Selma, medium Sutton, large Hamilton. Looks like discontinued bags are here.
> 
> View attachment 3343172




Ooh now I have to keep everything crossed that TK maxx in the UK gets some suttons in soon [emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> Adorable!  Excellent find!
> 
> I must stay away from TJ Maxx or else I too could be a new owner of a medium Sutton (again)...
> I have one small Sutton (EB) that I use for nights out, but medium is my fav size!!




Thank you. I need to stay away too since I'm too weak. I love EB, best blue imo. Medium Sutton also my fav, my everyday bag. Small is my weekend. 



Suz82 said:


> Ooh now I have to keep everything crossed that TK maxx in the UK gets some suttons in soon [emoji120]&#127995;




Keep my fingers crossed for you too [emoji4]


----------



## Suz82

cny1941 said:


> Thank you. I need to stay away too since I'm too weak. I love EB, best blue imo. Medium Sutton also my fav, my everyday bag. Small is my weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep my fingers crossed for you too [emoji4]




Thankyou lol


----------



## bagsncakes

Suz82 said:


> Gorgeous and how cute is the bag charm



Thanx, it's a Kate spade maise charm. I love it. I wanted to get the MK cindy charm but couldn't find a good price, so went with this



cny1941 said:


> Love Tulip Sutton [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039; very cute charm too.
> 
> Went to Tjmaxx and found small Sutton in navy! I can't resist.
> 
> They have a bunch of MK bags. Large Selma, medium Sutton, large Hamilton. Looks like discontinued bags are here.
> 
> View attachment 3343172




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039; congrats on the small Sutton. I feel like Sutton is getting more popular after getting discontinued. I am one of those who didn't buy one all these years and bought two straight after I found out it's being discontinued! &#129303;


----------



## bagsncakes

HeatherL said:


> So pretty!  Congrats!!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Sandra.AT

bagsncakes said:


> Yesssss!
> View attachment 3343150




Love that colour .. So beautiful and perfect for spring and summer [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## bagsncakes

Sandra.AT said:


> Love that colour .. So beautiful and perfect for spring and summer [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]




Thank you. Pink is an all season color for me, I love love love my pinks. It's winters here in Australia now, and I am carrying this beauty [emoji4]


----------



## Sandra.AT

bagsncakes said:


> Thank you. Pink is an all season color for me, I love love love my pinks. It's winters here in Australia now, and I am carrying this beauty [emoji4]




Yes true it fits also to dark clothes and in winter..   i love also pink..


----------



## TasheRAWR

bagsncakes said:


> Yesssss!
> View attachment 3343150




Oh the tulip colour is so pretty. I'm not usually one for pink but that is really nice [emoji7] love the charm as well! Enjoy your new bag! [emoji173]&#65039;



cny1941 said:


> Love Tulip Sutton [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039; very cute charm too.
> 
> Went to Tjmaxx and found small Sutton in navy! I can't resist.
> 
> They have a bunch of MK bags. Large Selma, medium Sutton, large Hamilton. Looks like discontinued bags are here.
> 
> View attachment 3343172




Lovely find! [emoji2] the Sutton in navy is so nice and must match every outfit too! Enjoy your new bag! [emoji2][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## keishapie1973

bagsncakes said:


> Yesssss!
> View attachment 3343150



I love tulip. It's a really gorgeous shade of pink....


----------



## bagsncakes

TasheRAWR said:


> Oh the tulip colour is so pretty. I'm not usually one for pink but that is really nice [emoji7] love the charm as well! Enjoy your new bag! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely find! [emoji2] the Sutton in navy is so nice and must match every outfit too! Enjoy your new bag! [emoji2][emoji173]&#65039;







keishapie1973 said:


> I love tulip. It's a really gorgeous shade of pink....




Thank you so much [emoji4]


----------



## cny1941

bagsncakes said:


> Thanx, it's a Kate spade maise charm. I love it. I wanted to get the MK cindy charm but couldn't find a good price, so went with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you [emoji5]&#65039; congrats on the small Sutton. I feel like Sutton is getting more popular after getting discontinued. I am one of those who didn't buy one all these years and bought two straight after I found out it's being discontinued! &#129303;




Thank you. I have sold couple of my bags to buy Sutton just because of that. 

Tulip is so beautiful I could use it for year round. MK definitely have to bring this color back. 




TasheRAWR said:


> Oh the tulip colour is so pretty. I'm not usually one for pink but that is really nice [emoji7] love the charm as well! Enjoy your new bag! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely find! [emoji2] the Sutton in navy is so nice and must match every outfit too! Enjoy your new bag! [emoji2][emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you [emoji4] I would take any color I could find but happy to get the navy. It's the color I don't own in any of my Suttons.


----------



## luvs*it*

bagsncakes said:


> Yesssss!
> View attachment 3343150



So pretty!!



cny1941 said:


> Love Tulip Sutton [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039; very cute charm too.
> 
> Went to Tjmaxx and found small Sutton in navy! I can't resist.
> 
> They have a bunch of MK bags. Large Selma, medium Sutton, large Hamilton. Looks like discontinued bags are here.
> 
> View attachment 3343172



Congrats! Navy will go with everything!


----------



## cny1941

luvs*it* said:


> So pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Navy will go with everything!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Imaan73

cny1941 said:


> Love Tulip Sutton [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039; very cute charm too.
> 
> Went to Tjmaxx and found small Sutton in navy! I can't resist.
> 
> They have a bunch of MK bags. Large Selma, medium Sutton, large Hamilton. Looks like discontinued bags are here.
> 
> View attachment 3343172



I guess I paid $179 without tax for small one at Tjmaxx.I thought it was little bit over priced  for Tjmaxx but I bought it any ways.The medium one was $199 but I prefered the small one.$199 for medium is still ok.How much did you pay? Sorry!I am just curious if it is the same price.


----------



## Suz82

Ahh there's always one that got away...

Was watching an auction on eBay for a raspberry/fushcia Sutton with silver hardware and I missed the auction end. It went for a steal and I'm totally kicking myself [emoji30] have told myself it wasn't meant to be mine [emoji85]

Sure was a stunner though, seller didn't state which shade of pink it was and actually had it listed as a Selma [emoji15] would have matched my raspberry jet set wallet perfect [emoji24]


----------



## cny1941

Imaan73 said:


> I guess I paid $179 without tax for small one at Tjmaxx.I thought it was little bit over priced  for Tjmaxx but I bought it any ways.The medium one was $199 but I prefered the small one.$199 for medium is still ok.How much did you pay? Sorry!I am just curious if it is the same price.




Same price, the highest price I paid for my Suttons [emoji23] It depends on how much you appreciate it. You can get better deal with Macy's or somewhere else but the availability is very limited now. I would have bought pearl grey small sutton from michaelkors.com week ago when they had an extra 25% off but I didn't. I don't wear light colored purse, I'm so worried about color transfer. 

What color of small Sutton you got? My Tjmaxx only have one small sutton left on shelves, they have about 4-5 mediums in black and navy. I own 4 mediums already I just need a small one.


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> Ahh there's always one that got away...
> 
> Was watching an auction on eBay for a raspberry/fushcia Sutton with silver hardware and I missed the auction end. It went for a steal and I'm totally kicking myself [emoji30] have told myself it wasn't meant to be mine [emoji85]
> 
> Sure was a stunner though, seller didn't state which shade of pink it was and actually had it listed as a Selma [emoji15] would have matched my raspberry jet set wallet perfect [emoji24]




Oh sorry to hear that. Maybe it was not meant for you, maybe it opens up the opportunity for you to own another bag. Who knows, you might like it more. Better luck next time anyway.


----------



## Imaan73

cny1941 said:


> Same price, the highest price I paid for my Suttons [emoji23] It depends on how much you appreciate it. You can get better deal with Macy's or somewhere else but the availability is very limited now. I would have bought pearl grey small sutton from michaelkors.com week ago when they had an extra 25% off but I didn't. I don't wear light colored purse, I'm so worried about color transfer.
> 
> What color of small Sutton you got? My Tjmaxx only have one small sutton left on shelves, they have about 4-5 mediums in black and navy. I own 4 mediums already I just need a small one.


I got black one.There were only two small suttons in black.I always like black bags because they are so worry free.(same here) I am just not comfortable with light color bags.The price is definitely high but I knew that I was never going to find another if I miss this one.I normally buy bags from macys but it is sold out at macys.I am loving it so no worries about the price&#128522;.


----------



## cny1941

Imaan73 said:


> I got black one.There were only two small suttons in black.I always like black bags because they are so worry free.(same here) I am just not comfortable with light color bags.The price is definitely high but I knew that I was never going to find another if I miss this one.I normally buy bags from macys but it is sold out at macys.I am loving it so no worries about the price[emoji4].




Wow you got the black one. Congrats! I love black bag too so classic, timeless and yes! worry free. I'll keep checking on Macy's just by any chance they have small Sutton back in stock. But if they won't, I'm good at least I got the small navy. Yeah the price was high but I know it's worth it. Sutton is my favorite bag [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Suz82

Are you ladies planning on getting more suttons in the future? I think il be keeping my eye open for some bright colours (have black, luggage and coral) like blues, pinks or purples. Just incase they come up


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> Are you ladies planning on getting more suttons in the future? I think il be keeping my eye open for some bright colours (have black, luggage and coral) like blues, pinks or purples. Just incase they come up




Glad to know I'm not alone [emoji4] I want purple (Iris or grape) and fuchsia with shw [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Suz82

Your not lol lets hope we get them one day


----------



## melissatrv

They still have Luggage, Pearl Grey, Dark Dune, Sky and Luggage at Neiman Marcus.  Marked down 25%


----------



## Suz82

melissatrv said:


> They still have Luggage, Pearl Grey, Dark Dune, Sky and Luggage at Neiman Marcus.  Marked down 25%




[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## luvs*it*

amandalinx said:


> I think we COULD give emailing a try and promoting it on social media like Twitter or Instagram


 
I emailed MK customer service...will let you all know what the response is!


----------



## Nan246

Suz82 said:


> Ahh there's always one that got away...
> 
> Was watching an auction on eBay for a raspberry/fushcia Sutton with silver hardware and I missed the auction end. It went for a steal and I'm totally kicking myself [emoji30] have told myself it wasn't meant to be mine [emoji85]
> 
> Sure was a stunner though, seller didn't state which shade of pink it was and actually had it listed as a Selma [emoji15] would have matched my raspberry jet set wallet perfect [emoji24]



Lol I do that all the time! Good luck next time hope you get a nice deal! Btw I got scammed on eBay last week. I bought a red sutton for $139 and the seller had all positives. Her account was hacked and someone listed and collected the money. I saw the exact listing again on another account and reported it! It was removed and I got my money back. So I'm kinda scared to buy on eBay!


----------



## Nan246

luvs*it* said:


> I emailed MK customer service...will let you all know what the response is!



I think that there might be a reason why it's discontinued. Mk prob did a market analysis before discontinuing it like they did with the hamiltons. Maybe it's lack of interest worldwide. Of on tpf we love our sutton.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Nan246 said:


> I think that there might be a reason why it's discontinued. Mk prob did a market analysis before discontinuing it like they did with the hamiltons. Maybe it's lack of interest worldwide. Of on tpf we love our sutton.



Likely so, i know i have rarely seen a Sutton when i see MK which i see loads of btw... i do like it BUT my only qualm is the open center.. with my weather here it would only be useful during 'good times' and that is a relatively short window.


----------



## melissatrv

Yeah I am think that too...about the market research.  The most common MK bags I see are not Selmas and Suttons but Hamiltons and the Jet Set Zip Top Tote





Nan246 said:


> I think that there might be a reason why it's discontinued. Mk prob did a market analysis before discontinuing it like they did with the hamiltons. Maybe it's lack of interest worldwide. Of on tpf we love our sutton.





HesitantShopper said:


> Likely so, i know i have rarely seen a Sutton when i see MK which i see loads of btw... i do like it BUT my only qualm is the open center.. with my weather here it would only be useful during 'good times' and that is a relatively short window.


----------



## melissatrv

luvs*it* said:


> I emailed MK customer service...will let you all know what the response is!



Thanks, curious as to what they say



Nan246 said:


> Lol I do that all the time! Good luck next time hope you get a nice deal! Btw I got scammed on eBay last week. I bought a red sutton for $139 and the seller had all positives. Her account was hacked and someone listed and collected the money. I saw the exact listing again on another account and reported it! It was removed and I got my money back. So I'm kinda scared to buy on eBay!



OMG, that is so freaky! Do you open a PayPal/Ebay claim?  What a difficult situation all around.  Sorry this happened. Too bad because I am sure a red Sutton would be beautiful


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> Lol I do that all the time! Good luck next time hope you get a nice deal! Btw I got scammed on eBay last week. I bought a red sutton for $139 and the seller had all positives. Her account was hacked and someone listed and collected the money. I saw the exact listing again on another account and reported it! It was removed and I got my money back. So I'm kinda scared to buy on eBay!




Oh gosh that sounds awful! I'd be scared too! The nerve of some people [emoji35] hope karma bites them in the a** [emoji1]


----------



## Nan246

Thanks Mel and Suz. Yes I got my money back but it was a hassle. Was not a good experience. Hope this doesn't happen to others.


----------



## cny1941

I finally got my small black Sutton from Macy's. Hubby is so sweet,he said I should keep both (black and navy) but the colors are too close. This is hard, I love them both [emoji17]


----------



## Bootlover07

cny1941 said:


> I finally got my small black Sutton from Macy's. Hubby is so sweet,he said I should keep both (black and navy) but the colors are too close. This is hard, I love them both [emoji17]




I would keep both since it's being discontinued lol! You can wear navy in the spring and summer whereas black is too harsh for some colors. And black looks better with black clothing than navy. If you really don't want to keep both then I'd see which one fills a whole in your wardrobe.


----------



## Suz82

cny1941 said:


> I finally got my small black Sutton from Macy's. Hubby is so sweet,he said I should keep both (black and navy) but the colors are too close. This is hard, I love them both [emoji17]




Can you see yourself using one more than other?


----------



## cny1941

Bootlover07 said:


> I would keep both since it's being discontinued lol! You can wear navy in the spring and summer whereas black is too harsh for some colors. And black looks better with black clothing than navy. If you really don't want to keep both then I'd see which one fills a whole in your wardrobe.




You're so right. Thank you so much. I want to keep them both then another part of me saying I shouldn't. I knew if I let one of them go, I'm not gonna get it back. I can't decide right now hope time will tell what I'm supposed to do. 



Suz82 said:


> Can you see yourself using one more than other?




That's a good question. Thank you so much. I think I'm going to use more on navy this months, like bootlover said. I haven't used any of my black bags in the past weeks, but there's always a place for black.


----------



## babysunshine

I am so sad to hear Sutton will be discontinued. I have just one in medium size patent black, and I use it sparingly as I don't want to tire it out. Now I want to get a large so as to rotate the one I have. The design is so classy and functional and so affordable (to me that is, and compared to Prada's similar design) yet not too played out.


----------



## cny1941

With my small raspberry this weekend [emoji177][emoji176]


----------



## cny1941

babysunshine said:


> I am so sad to hear Sutton will be discontinued. I have just one in medium size patent black, and I use it sparingly as I don't want to tire it out. Now I want to get a large so as to rotate the one I have. The design is so classy and functional and so affordable (to me that is, and compared to Prada's similar design) yet not too played out.




I'm sad too Sutton is my favorite [emoji24] it's really hard to find the large one now I haven't seen any but still possible to get the medium. Good luck on your search.


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3350567
> 
> 
> With my small raspberry this weekend [emoji177][emoji176]




This is too cute [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> This is too cute [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.




Thank you [emoji4] she's my lil cutie [emoji177]


----------



## Nan246

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3350567
> 
> 
> With my small raspberry this weekend [emoji177][emoji176]



Small and sweet! My fav color! Charm is cute too.


----------



## cny1941

Nan246 said:


> Small and sweet! My fav color! Charm is cute too.




Thank you [emoji173]&#65039; Raspberry is my fav too [emoji4]


----------



## babysunshine

cny1941 said:


> I'm sad too Sutton is my favorite [emoji24] it's really hard to find the large one now I haven't seen any but still possible to get the medium. Good luck on your search.



Thank you! Sutton is my fave too, apart from the Hamilton, keep my fingers crossed. But I do know I will treasure the one Sutton I have!


----------



## babysunshine

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3350567
> 
> 
> With my small raspberry this weekend [emoji177][emoji176]



So cute raspberry!


----------



## Suz82

babysunshine said:


> I am so sad to hear Sutton will be discontinued. I have just one in medium size patent black, and I use it sparingly as I don't want to tire it out. Now I want to get a large so as to rotate the one I have. The design is so classy and functional and so affordable (to me that is, and compared to Prada's similar design) yet not too played out.




Hope you manage to get another one while you can, we're all sad about it, wonder if styles come back from retirement?



cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3350567
> 
> 
> With my small raspberry this weekend [emoji177][emoji176]




Beautiful! I missed out on a mega bargain one pre loved the other day [emoji17]


----------



## babysunshine

Suz82 said:


> Hope you manage to get another one while you can, we're all sad about it, wonder if styles come back from retirement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I missed out on a mega bargain one pre loved the other day [emoji17]



Hope so! Can we let MK know to bring it back (when they really discontinue it) ? Like Coach recently brought back their heritage collections Personally I see MK's designs getting classier, so hopefully they make similar designs to Sutton in the near future


----------



## Sandra.AT

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3350567
> 
> 
> With my small raspberry this weekend [emoji177][emoji176]



wow so beautiful.. i love this colour and it looks soo good on the sutton


----------



## luvs*it*

Nan246 said:


> I think that there might be a reason why it's discontinued. Mk prob did a market analysis before discontinuing it like they did with the hamiltons. Maybe it's lack of interest worldwide. Of on tpf we love our sutton.


 


melissatrv said:


> Thanks, curious as to what they say




I haven't heard back from MK customer service yet...will keep you all posted.



cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3350567
> 
> 
> With my small raspberry this weekend [emoji177][emoji176]


 
Gorg!! I love this color!


----------



## Suz82

Thanks for keeping informed  X


----------



## cny1941

babysunshine said:


> So cute raspberry!







Suz82 said:


> Hope you manage to get another one while you can, we're all sad about it, wonder if styles come back from retirement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I missed out on a mega bargain one pre loved the other day [emoji17]







Sandra.AT said:


> wow so beautiful.. i love this colour and it looks soo good on the sutton







luvs*it* said:


> I haven't heard back from MK customer service yet...will keep you all posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorg!! I love this color!




Thank you ladies [emoji4] Raspberry is such a cheerful color. I still keep my fingers crossed for you Suz!

Let's keep our hopes up. We all want to see Sutton coming back. There are beautiful new colors like Misty Rose I have an eye on. It would be great if MK has Sutton in this color [emoji177]


----------



## Stephg

Anyone have any pics of the small and medium together? I have 2 mediums and came across a good deal on a small ballet sutton just not sure if it will be too small. It's so cute looking and ballet is such a beautiful colour! Mod shots would be good too! Will keep scanning through the pages in the meantime.


----------



## HeatherL

Stephg said:


> Anyone have any pics of the small and medium together? I have 2 mediums and came across a good deal on a small ballet sutton just not sure if it will be too small. It's so cute looking and ballet is such a beautiful colour! Mod shots would be good too! Will keep scanning through the pages in the meantime.




If you can't find any, I can post comparison pics tomorrow.

I love my mediums (& I'm thinking about getting another one in Ballet as well), however I only use my small for nights out when I don't need or want my entire life with me.  The small doesn't work for me as an everyday bag, but it was too cute to resist. 
I posted a what's in my bag for the small as well.  I'm not sure if that will help.  I'll come back and edit this post with that link.

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29584332


----------



## cny1941

Stephg said:


> Anyone have any pics of the small and medium together? I have 2 mediums and came across a good deal on a small ballet sutton just not sure if it will be too small. It's so cute looking and ballet is such a beautiful colour! Mod shots would be good too! Will keep scanning through the pages in the meantime.




I have them in this thread post#2665. The small Sutton is so cute. It's perfect for my weekend. I usually have small wallet, card holder, coin purse, small wristlet & sunglasses case. The small Sutton is bigger than the Selma medium messenger and smaller than the Selma medium satchel.


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> If you can't find any, I can post comparison pics tomorrow.
> 
> I love my mediums (& I'm thinking about getting another one in Ballet as well), however I only use my small for nights out when I don't need or want my entire life with me.  The small doesn't work for me as an everyday bag, but it was too cute to resist.
> I posted a what's in my bag for the small as well.  I'm not sure if that will help.  I'll come back and edit this post with that link.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29584332




Love your small Sutton in EB [emoji170] Wish I could find one.


----------



## Stephg

HeatherL said:


> If you can't find any, I can post comparison pics tomorrow.
> 
> I love my mediums (& I'm thinking about getting another one in Ballet as well), however I only use my small for nights out when I don't need or want my entire life with me.  The small doesn't work for me as an everyday bag, but it was too cute to resist.
> I posted a what's in my bag for the small as well.  I'm not sure if that will help.  I'll come back and edit this post with that link.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29584332







cny1941 said:


> I have them in this thread post#2665. The small Sutton is so cute. It's perfect for my weekend. I usually have small wallet, card holder, coin purse, small wristlet & sunglasses case. The small Sutton is bigger than the Selma medium messenger and smaller than the Selma medium satchel.




Thx!


----------



## Stephg

Does the sutton come in pebbled leather?


----------



## Bootlover07

Stephg said:


> Does the sutton come in pebbled leather?




There is an outlet version that does, but I'm not sure if it can still be found in stores. I think it's called the dressy tote.


----------



## luvs*it*

So...MK never emailed me back, so I called them. The cs rep (she was super nice, btw) had no clue what the Sutton was, and whether it was discontinued or not. She did say that some stores may have inventory, but she had no way to look that info up (since the stores have a different warehouse than the online site).


----------



## HeatherL

luvs*it* said:


> So...MK never emailed me back, so I called them. The cs rep (she was super nice, btw) had no clue what the Sutton was, and whether it was discontinued or not. She did say that some stores may have inventory, but she had no way to look that info up (since the stores have a different warehouse than the online site).




Well at least you tried.  Thanks for the update.

I've asked two different SA's on two different days (within 2 months).  The first response was that in the Fall they will be re-releasing the Sutton (I wouldn't get your hopes up), the second response was "I didn't even realize there aren't any Sutton's on display"!  Obviously she didn't have much of a clue. This was the same store with two completely conflicting answers.

On another note, the first SA also mentioned a complete over haul with completely new styles for Fall.  Very exciting, but I really wish the Sutton wasn't on the chopping block!


----------



## Suz82

Thanks for trying ladies, guess we will just have to wait and see what fall brings


----------



## ChicAndStylish

My Suttons &#128522; Left in colour Cinder and right in Dusty Rose &#128158;


----------



## cny1941

ChicAndStylish said:


> My Suttons [emoji4]




Love them great colors &#10084;&#65039; love your extra large fur too


----------



## cny1941

My weekend [emoji177]&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3366890
> 
> 
> My weekend [emoji177]&#10084;&#65039;




So pretty!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

ChicAndStylish said:


> My Suttons [emoji4] Left in colour Cinder and right in Dusty Rose [emoji179]




Love your color choices!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Suz82

ChicAndStylish said:


> My Suttons [emoji4] Left in colour Cinder and right in Dusty Rose [emoji179]







cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3366890
> 
> 
> My weekend [emoji177]&#10084;&#65039;




Gorgeous suttons ladies [emoji7]


----------



## Bayou Minou

luvs*it* said:


> So...MK never emailed me back, so I called them. The cs rep (she was super nice, btw) had no clue what the Sutton was, and whether it was discontinued or not. She did say that some stores may have inventory, but she had no way to look that info up (since the stores have a different warehouse than the online site).


I stopped by the outlet a couple days ago.  They had a bag very similar to the Sutton.  Best I can describe... Take the zipper off of one of the double zippered tops.  It was a python or snake print.  I made sure to look at the name of the bag, but I not long ago turned 50... senior moment.


----------



## Bayou Minou

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3366890
> 
> 
> My weekend [emoji177]&#10084;&#65039;


*Sigh*

So pretty!  I wish I could pull off these beautiful bright colors.

I also wish they had made the double handle just long enough to carry on the shoulder.  I hate the thin cross body straps.


----------



## Suz82

Bayou Minou said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> So pretty!  I wish I could pull off these beautiful bright colors.
> 
> I also wish they had made the double handle just long enough to carry on the shoulder.  I hate the thin cross body straps.



I say go for the bright colours, I'm sure you'd soon find outfits to match it to


----------



## Glttglam

My Sutton in raspberry. It was a Christmas gift.


----------



## Stephg

Glttglam said:


> My Sutton in raspberry. It was a Christmas gift.




Love raspberry!


----------



## Glttglam

Stephg said:


> Love raspberry!



Thank you


----------



## maisonindigo

I think I have officially caught the MK bug! I recently got my first Michael Kors bag, and I am quickly becoming obsessed. Medium Pearl Grey 


I'm seriously in love! and I already want to get more Suttons in different colours  I'm thinking classic black, and dark dune if I'm able to find one. Too bad I'm a little late to the party, I can only imagine suttons will slowly become harder to come by


----------



## Nan246

maisonindigo said:


> I think I have officially caught the MK bug! I recently got my first Michael Kors bag, and I am quickly becoming obsessed. Medium Pearl Grey
> 
> 
> I'm seriously in love! and I already want to get more Suttons in different colours  I'm thinking classic black, and dark dune if I'm able to find one. Too bad I'm a little late to the party, I can only imagine suttons will slowly become harder to come by



Congrats!! Never too late! Pearl grey is my one if my favorite too. Have fun collecting!


----------



## HeatherL

maisonindigo said:


> I think I have officially caught the MK bug! I recently got my first Michael Kors bag, and I am quickly becoming obsessed. Medium Pearl Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously in love! and I already want to get more Suttons in different colours  I'm thinking classic black, and dark dune if I'm able to find one. Too bad I'm a little late to the party, I can only imagine suttons will slowly become harder to come by




Gorgeous bag!


----------



## ChicAndStylish

Thank you &#128522;


----------



## melbo

maisonindigo said:


> I think I have officially caught the MK bug! I recently got my first Michael Kors bag, and I am quickly becoming obsessed. Medium Pearl Grey
> 
> 
> I'm seriously in love! and I already want to get more Suttons in different colours [emoji23] I'm thinking classic black, and dark dune if I'm able to find one. Too bad I'm a little late to the party, I can only imagine suttons will slowly become harder to come by


Super pretty! It's definitely a MK bug lol. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Suz82

maisonindigo said:


> I think I have officially caught the MK bug! I recently got my first Michael Kors bag, and I am quickly becoming obsessed. Medium Pearl Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously in love! and I already want to get more Suttons in different colours  I'm thinking classic black, and dark dune if I'm able to find one. Too bad I'm a little late to the party, I can only imagine suttons will slowly become harder to come by




Gorgeous Sutton, I bought 3 in a month [emoji85] and don't regret it [emoji2]


----------



## Honeybe123

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3366890
> 
> 
> My weekend [emoji177]&#10084;&#65039;


I love these colours together.


----------



## maisonindigo

Nan246 said:


> Congrats!! Never too late! Pearl grey is my one if my favorite too. Have fun collecting!





HeatherL said:


> Gorgeous bag!





melbo said:


> Super pretty! It's definitely a MK bug lol. Congrats on your new baby!



Thank you all! 



Suz82 said:


> Gorgeous Sutton, I bought 3 in a month [emoji85] and don't regret it [emoji2]



I just ordered my second one in a week! A medium black. I couldnt resist! No regrets here either


----------



## Suz82

maisonindigo said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered my second one in a week! A medium black. I couldnt resist! No regrets here either




Why not hey  they are so nice to carry and hold so much


----------



## Apelila

Sutton Family&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## HeatherL

Apelila said:


> Sutton Family&#10084;&#65039;




Such pretties!!!!


----------



## maisonindigo

Apelila said:


> Sutton Family&#10084;&#65039;


Gorgeous colours!


----------



## fametiara

Apelila said:


> Sutton Family&#10084;&#65039;



OMG so pretty!!
I love the blue one..
i'm on a search for Sutton in bright color, but it's kinda hard to get >.<


----------



## doraemon33

cny1941 said:


> Oh wow congrats! I really want to see steel gray Sutton. Please post pics [emoji4] I missed this color now it's really hard to find. It's classic and good for years to come. Great choice!
> 
> I was torn between iris and wisteria months ago. I love them both but I ended up with wisteria first just hope I can get sutton in dark purple (either iris or grape) later. Who knows MK is retiring them [emoji20]
> 
> I'm not sure I ever saw Selma medium messenger in dove. I love this style too, so light and easy to carry. Hope you can find the one you're looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy for you [emoji173]&#65039;



Can you post a picture of your bag in wisteria? I can't find it! =)

Do you like the color? Is it more of a seasonal color or do you use it year-round?


----------



## cny1941

doraemon33 said:


> Can you post a picture of your bag in wisteria? I can't find it! =)
> 
> Do you like the color? Is it more of a seasonal color or do you use it year-round?






I love my wisteria Sutton to pieces [emoji173]️ I carry her every month since I got her. I think this color is great during spring since I don't have light colored bags (I try to avoid those) but I would definitely carry her year round. I switch bags every week. To me any bag I love I wouldn't think much, I just pull her out and be happy. I also use raspberry bags during winter because I love that color so much. I would say go with your feelings [emoji4]


----------



## Suz82

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3387974
> 
> 
> I love my wisteria Sutton to pieces [emoji173]️ I carry her every month since I got her. I think this color is great during spring since I don't have light colored bags (I try to avoid those) but I would definitely carry her year round. I switch bags every week. To me any bag I love I wouldn't think much, I just pull her out and be happy. I also use raspberry bags during winter because I love that color so much. I would say go with your feelings [emoji4]



Love the colour of this [emoji171]


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> Love the colour of this [emoji171]



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Suz82

Well I'm really, really bad.....

Always looking on eBay for deals and stumbled upon a dark dune Sutton, looks pristine and seller said only been used once for a weekend trip away. I have only gone and flipping won the auction haven't I lol medium dark dune Sutton for just over £150 delivered. Hope and prey she is as nice as the pictures show her to be. [emoji4]


----------



## Nan246

Congrats,Suz!!! Love this color and fantastic price!


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> Well I'm really, really bad.....
> 
> Always looking on eBay for deals and stumbled upon a dark dune Sutton, looks pristine and seller said only been used once for a weekend trip away. I have only gone and flipping won the auction haven't I lol medium dark dune Sutton for just over £150 delivered. Hope and prey she is as nice as the pictures show her to be. [emoji4]



I'm doing the same LOL. Congrats! Can't wait to see the pics. Love my DD Sutton hope this is a love for you too [emoji4]


----------



## Bootlover07

Suz82 said:


> Well I'm really, really bad.....
> 
> Always looking on eBay for deals and stumbled upon a dark dune Sutton, looks pristine and seller said only been used once for a weekend trip away. I have only gone and flipping won the auction haven't I lol medium dark dune Sutton for just over £150 delivered. Hope and prey she is as nice as the pictures show her to be. [emoji4]



Great price!!!! My DD sutton is one of my favorite bags; you'll love it!!


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> Congrats,Suz!!! Love this color and fantastic price!


 I was a bit like eek... Hubby said 'another bag?!' Lol I can't help it if I see a nice bag for a good deal.



cny1941 said:


> I'm doing the same LOL. Congrats! Can't wait to see the pics. Love my DD Sutton hope this is a love for you too [emoji4]



I will post pics as soon as she comes  excited to finally have something in dark dune X


----------



## MKbaglover

Suz82 said:


> Well I'm really, really bad.....
> 
> Always looking on eBay for deals and stumbled upon a dark dune Sutton, looks pristine and seller said only been used once for a weekend trip away. I have only gone and flipping won the auction haven't I lol medium dark dune Sutton for just over £150 delivered. Hope and prey she is as nice as the pictures show her to be. [emoji4]


How exiting!  I hope it arrives in the perfect condition you are hoping for!


----------



## Suz82

MKbaglover said:


> How exiting!  I hope it arrives in the perfect condition you are hoping for!



Thankyou! I hope so too, it looked it from the listing pictures, nothing seemed off or damaged but we shall see.


----------



## Suz82

well my dark dune Sutton is here. Absolutely adore the colour [emoji7] sadly though the seller was dishonest in the listing and it's not as in pristine condition as the pictures looked nor what they claimed. Anyway that's me emailing them later [emoji35] she's still a beauty and I'm glad to have her to my Sutton collection. Need to try and get a family shot!


----------



## Suz82

my Sutton family so far [emoji7] black, luggage, dark dune and of course coral [emoji5]


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3394752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well my dark dune Sutton is here. Absolutely adore the colour [emoji7] sadly though the seller was dishonest in the listing and it's not as in pristine condition as the pictures looked nor what they claimed. Anyway that's me emailing them later [emoji35] she's still a beauty and I'm glad to have her to my Sutton collection. Need to try and get a family shot!



She looks lovely in the photo but I know how disappointing it is when we received something different from what we're expected [emoji17]



Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3394754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Sutton family so far [emoji7] black, luggage, dark dune and of course coral [emoji5]



Our medium Sutton collection is almost identical if only I switch from wisteria to coral lol. Love them all [emoji173]️


----------



## Bootlover07

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3394752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well my dark dune Sutton is here. Absolutely adore the colour [emoji7] sadly though the seller was dishonest in the listing and it's not as in pristine condition as the pictures looked nor what they claimed. Anyway that's me emailing them later [emoji35] she's still a beauty and I'm glad to have her to my Sutton collection. Need to try and get a family shot!



I get so mad when sellers do that!! I try to be as honest as possible and provide every tiny detail when I list something because I know how irritating that is. However, I LOVE your new bag and I know you'll love having this color in your collection! [emoji4]


----------



## Suz82

cny1941 said:


> She looks lovely in the photo but I know how disappointing it is when we received something different from what we're expected [emoji17]
> I don't know why they feel they have to be deceptive, just dissapoint minger when your expecting more.
> 
> 
> Our medium Sutton collection is almost identical if only I switch from wisteria to coral lol. Love them all [emoji173]️



We have great taste in suttons lol wisteria is lovely, does it have silver hardware? Nice year round purple [emoji171]


----------



## Suz82

Bootlover07 said:


> I get so mad when sellers do that!! I try to be as honest as possible and provide every tiny detail when I list something because I know how irritating that is. However, I LOVE your new bag and I know you'll love having this color in your collection! [emoji4]



I do too, anything I have sold wouldn't have any hidden surprises. I really love the colour and can see myself reaching for it a lot [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> I get so mad when sellers do that!! I try to be as honest as possible and provide every tiny detail when I list something because I know how irritating that is. However, I LOVE your new bag and I know you'll love having this color in your collection! [emoji4]



Ditto on that!


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> We have great taste in suttons lol wisteria is lovely, does it have silver hardware? Nice year round purple [emoji171]



Yes we do lol [emoji38] Wisteria came with shw this is the only medium I have in shw. Thinking of adding another medium in coral or pear since I don't have bright color for the medium. Hope to find some great deals [emoji4]


----------



## Suz82

cny1941 said:


> Yes we do lol [emoji38] Wisteria came with shw this is the only medium I have in shw. Thinking of adding another medium in coral or pear since I don't have bright color for the medium. Hope to find some great deals [emoji4]



Good luck in your search! I really adore my coral, it can look neon in some lights yet subtle in others which I like that about it. Gets lots of admiring glances anyway 
I have seen pear on eBay and that too is gorgeous, I say get both [emoji87] lol


----------



## MKbaglover

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3394752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well my dark dune Sutton is here. Absolutely adore the colour [emoji7] sadly though the seller was dishonest in the listing and it's not as in pristine condition as the pictures looked nor what they claimed. Anyway that's me emailing them later [emoji35] she's still a beauty and I'm glad to have her to my Sutton collection. Need to try and get a family shot!


It looks good to me!  I hope you can get stain out from the inside that you mentioned.


----------



## Suz82

MKbaglover said:


> It looks good to me!  I hope you can get stain out from the inside that you mentioned.



Thankyou, me too, something to keep me occupied over the weekend [emoji106]


----------



## cny1941

New additions to my Sutton family. Small in steel grey/pearl grey/black combo and large in dark khaki [emoji173]️


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> New additions to my Sutton family. Small in steel grey/pearl grey/black combo and large in dark khaki [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3396258
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396259



I love them both!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> I love them both!!!  Congrats!!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## keishapie1973

cny1941 said:


> New additions to my Sutton family. Small in steel grey/pearl grey/black combo and large in dark khaki [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3396258
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396259



Both are gorgeous!!! [emoji3]


----------



## cny1941

keishapie1973 said:


> Both are gorgeous!!! [emoji3]



Thank you [emoji5]


----------



## Suz82

cny1941 said:


> New additions to my Sutton family. Small in steel grey/pearl grey/black combo and large in dark khaki [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3396258
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396259



Wow some lovely additions there! Bet your glad you snapped them up before they are gone for good [emoji1]


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> Wow some lovely additions there! Bet your glad you snapped them up before they are gone for good [emoji1]



Thank you. I only wanted to buy the large Sutton because my file fits snug in medium but when I saw this colorblock, I knew I couldn't pass up. I love colorblock sutton [emoji173]️


----------



## cny1941

Side by side of three Suttons [emoji173]️




Large in dark khaki
Medium in luggage 
Small in steel grey/pearl grey/black colorblock 

So happy finally got the large Sutton. The size is perfect for my file/planner/books the day I need to carry more. Medium Sutton is my everyday bag. Small Sutton is my weekend. Love them all [emoji173]️


----------



## Suz82

cny1941 said:


> Thank you. I only wanted to buy the large Sutton because my file fits snug in medium but when I saw this colorblock, I knew I couldn't pass up. I love colorblock sutton [emoji173]️


No I agree you have to grab them while you see them 



cny1941 said:


> Side by side of three Suttons [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3396971
> 
> 
> Large in dark khaki
> Medium in luggage
> Small in steel grey/pearl grey/black colorblock
> 
> So happy finally got the large Sutton. The size is perfect for my file/planner/books for the day I need to carry more. Medium Sutton is my everyday bag. Small Sutton is my weekend. Love them all [emoji173]️



Great Comparisson shot [emoji2]


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> No I agree you have to grab them while you see them
> 
> 
> 
> Great Comparisson shot [emoji2]



Thank you [emoji173]️ Last time when I got the small navy I wasn't sure if I should keep her and ended up with return. This time I had no doubt [emoji4]


----------



## Nan246

Sutton in sun!


----------



## HeatherL

Nan246 said:


> View attachment 3402970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sutton in sun!



Very pretty!! I just love the Sutton in all colors, but this one really brightens the day!!


----------



## Nan246

HeatherL said:


> Very pretty!! I just love the Sutton in all colors, but this one really brightens the day!!


Thank you Heather! I am so loving this summer and swinging this bag!


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> View attachment 3402970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sutton in sun!



Lovely summery colour [emoji169]


----------



## Nan246

Suz82 said:


> Lovely summery colour [emoji169]


Thank you Suz!!


----------



## melissatrv

I saw a bag I liked on ebay posted as a Large Dressy.  I know Sutton was originally named this.  Is the Large Dressy the same size as the Medium Sutton or is it a larger bag.  I only seem to recall Sutton in small and medium. Thanks


----------



## Stephg

melissatrv said:


> I saw a bag I liked on ebay posted as a Large Dressy.  I know Sutton was originally named this.  Is the Large Dressy the same size as the Medium Sutton or is it a larger bag.  I only seem to recall Sutton in small and medium. Thanks



There is a large sutton as well


----------



## cny1941

melissatrv said:


> I saw a bag I liked on ebay posted as a Large Dressy.  I know Sutton was originally named this.  Is the Large Dressy the same size as the Medium Sutton or is it a larger bag.  I only seem to recall Sutton in small and medium. Thanks



I posted the comparison picture of Sutton in three different sizes in a previous page. The large one is big enough to hold all my documents and binders. I don't carry the large one daily as it's quite heavy after loading. Anyway I love all sizes of Sutton [emoji4]


----------



## Bag Fetish

What are everyone's thoughts on the handle drop on this bag? 

I'm holding off because I'm unsure. My biggest issues with luv speedy is the handle drop. How does the Sutton compare ?


----------



## ubo22

Bag Fetish said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on the handle drop on this bag?
> 
> I'm holding off because I'm unsure. My biggest issues with luv speedy is the handle drop. How does the Sutton compare ?


The handle drop is the same as any basic satchel.  You can carry it in the crook of your arm, but can't use the handle on your shoulder.  For shoulder carry, you'll have to use the shoulder strap.


----------



## Confection10

My first Sutton arrived today. Medium in pink ballet. It's cutie!


----------



## TaterTots

Confection10 said:


> My first Sutton arrived today. Medium in pink ballet. It's cutie!



She's gorgeous just look at that yummy color!  There really isn't nothing like a pink bag.  I can just imagine her this winter with a Black/Navy coat and a pink scarf


----------



## cny1941

Confection10 said:


> My first Sutton arrived today. Medium in pink ballet. It's cutie!



Love this [emoji173]️ congrats!!


----------



## Confection10

TaterTots, many thanks. I just bought dark plum feather coat and these two colours match nicely too. Just pale pink scarf missing 

cny1941, thanks. I love it too.


----------



## melissatrv

Confection10 said:


> TaterTots, many thanks. I just bought dark plum feather coat and these two colours match nicely too. Just pale pink scarf missing
> 
> cny1941, thanks. I love it too.


Is the plum feather coat by MK? I would love to see it!


----------



## Confection10

melissatrv said:


> Is the plum feather coat by MK? I would love to see it!



Sorry, it isn't MK's


----------



## TaterTots

Confection10 said:


> TaterTots, many thanks. I just bought dark plum feather coat and these two colours match nicely too. Just pale pink scarf missing
> 
> cny1941, thanks. I love it too.



That'll be perfect!


----------



## Suz82

I have a large Sutton in I believe 'deep pink' coming. The seller couldn't recall the colour shade but to me it looks like my deep pink Selma messenger. 

Hoping it's in as good a condition as the pictures look. Must admit I'm nervous about it being a large as I have only mediums myself and I like the size of them and have never seen one in person :-/

 On a side note does any body in here have Sutton and savannahs they could compare size wise? 

Just curious to know which is the closest in size to a Sutton medium as that is my preferred size.


----------



## smileydimples

Suz82 said:


> I have a large Sutton in I believe 'deep pink' coming. The seller couldn't recall the colour shade but to me it looks like my deep pink Selma messenger.
> 
> Hoping it's in as good a condition as the pictures look. Must admit I'm nervous about it being a large as I have only mediums myself and I like the size of them and have never seen one in person :-/
> 
> On a side note does any body in here have Sutton and savannahs they could compare size wise?
> 
> Just curious to know which is the closest in size to a Sutton medium as that is my preferred size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519794


The first picture looks like dark pink but the others don't. I have my fingers crossed for you that you can get her back in shape as She looks a little  smooshed   When she comes in make sure you stuff her. I cant wait for you to receive her


----------



## Suz82

smileydimples said:


> The first picture looks like dark pink but the others don't. I have my fingers crossed for you that you can get her back in shape as She looks a little  smooshed   When she comes in make sure you stuff her. I cant wait for you to receive her



Thank fully having dark pink and raspberry in MK will help me eliminate those shades if it doesn't match. I'm going to stuff her and try and get that handle mark out  should be delivered tomorrow but I am away so she will be something to come home to


----------



## Suz82

Well my lovely Sutton has arrived! Happy to report the seller was truthful and the condition is as new. Not a single scratch on the feet  the bonus bit for me is it's actually a medium not a large! So pleased about that as the medium works well for me and my needs. 
She's currently being stuffed and I shall heat up the leather and see if the handle marks will come out. It's also definately deep pink... matches my Selma satchel [emoji177]
	

		
			
		

		
	





With and without flash


----------



## keishapie1973

Suz82 said:


> Well my lovely Sutton has arrived! Happy to report the seller was truthful and the condition is as new. Not a single scratch on the feet  the bonus bit for me is it's actually a medium not a large! So pleased about that as the medium works well for me and my needs.
> She's currently being stuffed and I shall heat up the leather and see if the handle marks will come out. It's also definately deep pink... matches my Selma satchel [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521797
> View attachment 3521798
> 
> 
> With and without flash



Beautiful!!! I love it when a purchase is better than expected. Congrats....


----------



## smileydimples

Suz82 said:


> Well my lovely Sutton has arrived! Happy to report the seller was truthful and the condition is as new. Not a single scratch on the feet  the bonus bit for me is it's actually a medium not a large! So pleased about that as the medium works well for me and my needs.
> She's currently being stuffed and I shall heat up the leather and see if the handle marks will come out. It's also definately deep pink... matches my Selma satchel [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521797
> View attachment 3521798
> 
> 
> With and without flash


Yeah!!! It looks so much better than the other pictures. I am so happy for you !!


----------



## Glttglam

Suz82 said:


> Well my lovely Sutton has arrived! Happy to report the seller was truthful and the condition is as new. Not a single scratch on the feet  the bonus bit for me is it's actually a medium not a large! So pleased about that as the medium works well for me and my needs.
> She's currently being stuffed and I shall heat up the leather and see if the handle marks will come out. It's also definately deep pink... matches my Selma satchel [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521797
> View attachment 3521798
> 
> 
> With and without flash


Your bag looks great![emoji2]


----------



## Suz82

keishapie1973 said:


> Beautiful!!! I love it when a purchase is better than expected. Congrats....





smileydimples said:


> Yeah!!! It looks so much better than the other pictures. I am so happy for you !!





Glttglam said:


> Your bag looks great![emoji2]



Thanks ladies, looking forward to using her


----------



## Bootlover07

Found this pearl grey medium on eBay


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> Well my lovely Sutton has arrived! Happy to report the seller was truthful and the condition is as new. Not a single scratch on the feet  the bonus bit for me is it's actually a medium not a large! So pleased about that as the medium works well for me and my needs.
> She's currently being stuffed and I shall heat up the leather and see if the handle marks will come out. It's also definately deep pink... matches my Selma satchel [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521797
> View attachment 3521798
> 
> 
> With and without flash



Congrats Suz! Deep pink is beautiful on Sutton [emoji173]️


----------



## marieski

Suz82 said:


> Well my lovely Sutton has arrived! Happy to report the seller was truthful and the condition is as new. Not a single scratch on the feet  the bonus bit for me is it's actually a medium not a large! So pleased about that as the medium works well for me and my needs.
> She's currently being stuffed and I shall heat up the leather and see if the handle marks will come out. It's also definately deep pink... matches my Selma satchel [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521797
> View attachment 3521798
> 
> 
> With and without flash


Love this color! Glad you are happy with your purchase!


----------



## melissatrv

I have this exact bag too, one of my favorites.  So glad you got a  great deal, you will love this bag!



Suz82 said:


> Well my lovely Sutton has arrived! Happy to report the seller was truthful and the condition is as new. Not a single scratch on the feet  the bonus bit for me is it's actually a medium not a large! So pleased about that as the medium works well for me and my needs.
> She's currently being stuffed and I shall heat up the leather and see if the handle marks will come out. It's also definately deep pink... matches my Selma satchel [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521797
> View attachment 3521798
> 
> 
> With and without flash


----------



## Suz82

melissatrv said:


> I have this exact bag too, one of my favorites.  So glad you got a  great deal, you will love this bag!



She is a lovely bag, shamefully only used her once or twice as over winter I fell in love with my luggage sutton as she just went so well with my winter wardrobe.

Recently just pulled my coral sutton (bag of my dreams) out of winter hybernation and can't wait to use her over spring and summer x


----------



## cny1941

Small black Sutton this weekend 



Medium black Sutton on the weekdays


----------



## iqaganda

I’m not sure if I posted already in this club? But here’s my Sutton Large Satchel in Midnight Blue


----------

